# Posenbau



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit. Sicher, es ist ein alter Hut, aber mir hat´s trotzdem mal wieder Spaß gemacht eine Pose zu basteln#6 
Hier könnte ja eine Bastelseite für alle Eure selbstgemachten Posen entstehen. Sozusagen Posen vom ÄBesenstil oder so...:q 
Meine hier gezeigte habe ich aus einem kleinen Stück Kiefernholz auf meiner Bohrmaschine gedreht und anschließend geschliffen. Dann nur noch ein wenig angemalt und fertig war das Teil 
Also, würde mich freuen bald Eure Kreationen hier zu sehen#6


----------



## forellenudo (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sieht klasse aus#6 #6


----------



## Mr. Lepo (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Dä Bondex mät och net mie wie alles #6  :q sieht jut aus das Teil!


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier schon wieder eine neue!!!


----------



## räuber123 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich hab mir eine aus styropor gebaut einfach styropor in form raspeln und feilen dann anmalen und mit wasserfestem holzleim bestreichen fertig


----------



## Carrier (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

sieht echt Klasse aus!!!!

 und Material -kosten, Arbeitzeit, wie sieht es damit aus 

lohnt es sich denn ,

wenn es die Posen im Angelladen für ca. 2 Euro  gibt?


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Carrier 
klar es lohnt sich immer wenn man was schönes bastelt und damit Fische fängt ist das Erfolgserlebnis einfach höher, außerdem ist der Weg das Ziel! Und so lange dauert das nun auch nicht mit ´ner Drehbank und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.

räuber123 
Zeig doch mal her Dein Teil.

Ach ja wäre auch interessant ob jemand mal Wasserkugeln, Segelposen oder Sbirullinos... gebaut hat. Das würde mich echt sehr interessieren!


----------



## kern (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Bondex
Schöne Pose 
Habe nich gesehen, dass du ein aktueler Beitrag hast, wie bekomme ich ein etwa 10 cm 
langes Stück Balsaholz zentrisch dürchgebohrt, habe schon ca 1,5 meter holtz vernichtet


----------



## heinzrch (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Kern: brauchst ne kleine Drehbank (Unimat o.ä.) und sog. überlange  Bohrer.
Damit kannst du von jeder Seite ca. 3,5 cm auf der Maschine bohren und den Rest dann vorsichtig freihändig....
Hab gerade meine Stachelschweinposen fertig. Ist nicht viel Arbeit, einfach die Ösen drangewickelt, oben die Spitzen weiß/rot lackiert, bei einigen noch ne Holzkugel (Natürlich vor dem Lackieren....) oben mit Sekundenkleber draufgeklebt, fertig, 3€ pro Pose gespart und viel besser und schöner als gekauft.


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Oder Du kaufst Dir einen langen Bohrer. Ich habe mir jetzt grade erst neulich einen auf dem Flohmarkt besorgt 14 cm lanund 2mm Durchmesser. Der langt für dei meisten Posenkörper schon


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

heinzrch
zeig mal her Deine Stachelschweinposen


----------



## nikmark (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> heinzrch
> zeig mal her Deine Stachelschweinposen



Joh, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Am besten mit Bastelanleitung #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

nikmark 
hast Du auch schon welche gebastelt?


----------



## fiskes (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo
noch´n Tipp. Balsaholz nach Fertigstellung im rohen Zustand in eine Mischung aus Uhu plus 5 min, verdünnt mit Aceton, tauchen und trocknen lassen. Zieht gut ein, ist absolut wasserfest und druckunempfindlicher. 
fiskes


----------



## kern (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

wo habt ihr eure überlange Bohrer bekommen 
im internet fangen die erst ab 4mm stärke an


----------



## heinzrch (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

o.k., ich hab noch nie Bilder ins Board reingestellt, ich probiers mal mit der  Anleitung vom Franzl_16, komm aber erst am Wochenende dazu.....

Vorab die "Quelle" für ganz tolle Stachelschweinborsten-Rohlinge:

Okaele Afrika Shop, afrika@okaele.de, Tel: 07153 / 49338

Die Dame am Telefon ist supernett und sucht sogar persönlich nach ganz geraden Posen wenn man darum bittet.....

Zehn mittlere Borsten kosten 2,60€, und die ganz großen 7€ (auch für 10 Stück ).

Vor allem die ganz großen sind super (ca. 30cm lang) für Zanderposen.


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich habe mal wieder im Keller gestanden,  an meiner Drehbank natürlich. Das hier ist dabei rausgekommen...:m


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

kern 
solche Bohrer gibts im Eisenwahrenladen (im Baumarkt bekommt man sowas nicht immer). Ich habe meine vom Flohmarkt. Die sind bei mir hier in Barmbek immer, also jedes Wochenende, in verschiedenen Stärken von 1mm an zu bekommen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@heinzrch

Ist ein GENIALER Tipp!!!

Bei den Preisen was die fertigen echten Stachelschweinposen gewöhnlich kosten, vorausgesetzt man findet sie überhaupt noch irgendwo. #6


----------



## heinzrch (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Bondex: wie spannst du die Posen in der Drehmaschine ? - hab mir schon ausreichend Balsa-Rundholz besorgt.....
Und was für Lack nimmst du ? 
Ich nehm immer Wik / Extron Zweikomponentenlack aus dem Modellbau zum Grundieren und Überzug, aber die Revell Farblacke sind nicht ganz optimal.
Früher hatte ich den DAM Flexo-Posenlack, aber den gibts ja nicht mehr....


----------



## gismowolf (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Posenbaufreunde!
Für einen ähnlichen Beitrag zu diesem Thema hier meine damaligen postings:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=537796&postcount=41

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=539617&postcount=43

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=541315&postcount=48

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

heinzrch
ich nehme ken Rundholz sonder eckige Leisten die genau quadratisch im Querschnitt sind, der Rest wird weggedrechselt. Da ist deutlich billiger und sauber zentrieren kann man Rundhölzer ohnehin nicht weil der Mittelpunkt schwer zu ermitteln ist. Das Holz muß allerdings deutlich dicker sein als der spätere Durchmesser des Posenkörpers, damit er gut in den Bacen hält. Außerdem sollte man nicht ganz bis zum Ansaz drehen sondern immer noch etwas Verschnitt an den Enden einkalkulieren.


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sauber Wolli!
Was ist das für Holz? Sieht so dunkel aus! Hast Du die Antennen eingesetzt oder sind die Posen aus einem Stück gedreht?


----------



## gismowolf (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Björni!
Für die Posenkörper hab ich Balsaholz genommen und in das Bohrloch habe ich 
Buchenrundholzstäbe eingeklebt.


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Wolli
womit hast Du sie gelackt?


----------



## Ralle76 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Auch sehr gelungen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=19861&highlight=Waggler


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

So, hier ist meine letzte Kreation mal eine in naturfarben


----------



## caruso (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin Jungens

Nur mal eine Frage: Warum "pinselt" Ihr Eure Posen unten, also der Teil der im Wasser verschwindet, dunkel an? Nur weil die zu kaufenden Teile auch so aussehen? 
Zur besseren Tarnung wäre es doch angebracht, die Posen weiß zu färben.
Die Fischen haben doch auch einen hellen Bauch ( damit der Kontrast zum Himmel nicht so groß ist)  und einen dunklen Rücken ( zur besseren Tarnung von oben gegen Freßfeinde wie Vögel ).

Nur mal so gefragt und auf Eure Beweggründe gespannt.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

caruso
vielleicht wei´s schöner aussieht (Kontrast) uder weil man Dreck nicht so drauf siet. Aber Du hast schon recht, deshalb habe ich diese Pose natur gelassen, ein Holzstückchen stört den Fisch bestimmt genauso wenig wie Acrylglaskörper. Deshalb soll Kork oder Schilfrohrauch sehr unauffällig sein. Treibt ja auch sonst oft auf dem Wasser, das kennen die Fische.


----------



## bastelberg (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Bondex,
Überlange Bohrer gibt es ab 2mm, 125 mm lang. Schau mal hier:
www.stimzet.com/StimzetCatalog/43_46de.htm


----------



## Bondex (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

bastelberg
ich hatte nicht danach gefragt, ich habe sowas schon.


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe mal einen Sbiru gedreht. Hat einer hier eine Idee wie man den sauber beschweren kann?
Oder hat hier schon mal einer Plexiglas in der Drechselbank bearbeitet? Geht das überhaupt oder fliegt einem das um die Ohren?#c


----------



## Freizeitfischer (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal einen Sbiru gedreht. Hat einer hier eine Idee wie man den sauber beschweren kann?#c



hm, 

ich würd mir zuerst Blei in eine halbkugelförmige Form gießen und mittig durchbohren. Passend zum Durchmesser dieser Bleihalbkugel dann den restlichen Sbiru-Körper drehen. Mit der Länge des Holzkörpers kann der Auftrieb festgelegt werden.

gruß Uwe


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Keine schlechte Idee!
das Ding muß dann aber sehr klein werden und muß dann irgentwie am Holz befestigt werden


----------



## Freizeitfischer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

zum überprüfen des Auftriebs Blei und Holzkörper mit doppelseitigem Klebeband provisorisch verbinden. Wenn alles stimmt beide Teile mit 2-Komponenten Epoxy-Harz verkleben (z.B. UHU 5-min Epoxy)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hast Du schon mal Sbirullinos gebastelt?
Die klaren Teile sind bestimmt fängiger. Ich denke immer der Fisch sieht die Teile und nimmt Reißaus! Und ich kann ja kein 3m Vorfachrichtig werfen...


----------



## nikmark (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> räuber123
> Zeig doch mal her Dein Teil.



Nicht hier bitte ! Dafür gibt es andere Foren #6 
*
TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAAATAAAAA*:m 

Nikmark


----------



## Freizeitfischer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

nee  Spiros noch nicht. 

Ich würd die schwarz lackieren. Unter Wasser treiben öfters mal kleine Äste oder  Pflanzenstängel, daher denke ich das die Fisch an soetwas gewöhnt sind.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bondex (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Da magst Du recht haben. Ich habe bisher nur mit klaren Teilen gefischt und nur mäßig gefangen


----------



## HH-angler (2. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Leute|wavey:,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr genaue angaben zum lackieren der Posen geben könnt.|kopfkrat
Hab hier nämlich nichts genaues drüber gefunden.#c

Gruß!

HH-angler


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also ich grundiere das Holz meist mit Clou Schnellschliffgrund, dann kurz zwischenschleifen (das Zeug trocknet ja ziemlich schnell) und danach mit Airbrush und 1K Autobasislack. Man kann natürlich auch Acryl nehmen, dann spart man sich das nachträgliche versiegeln mit 2K Klarlack.


----------



## muddyliz (2. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Schon mal mit Stäben für Heißklebepistolen versucht? Sind etwas leichter als Wasser. Dann noch etwas Blei unten dran und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Bondex (3. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Aber die Teile liegen bestimmt nicht so gut im Wasser. Außerdem viel zu dick und wuchtig. Höchstens was zum Schwarzangeln, würde ich meinen hihihi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier mal mein unbezahlbarer top Posenbauertip :g für die optimale Antenne, besonders für Bondex der ja immer noch nur dreht 

Q-Tips, vorzugsweise weiß - wegen der dann leichteren Leuchtlackierung. Man muß ja nicht die benutzten nehmen, allerdings tut einem fast jeder Wegschmiss leid, wenn man die einmal erfolgreich verbaut und eingesetzt hat.  

Das Material ist fast unverwüstlich und hat einen ganz leichten Auftrieb durch den Hohlkörper, den man allerdings am Ende zukleben sollte (Revell etc.). Gegenüber Balsa, Schaschlikspieß&Co, Zahnstocher, Holz, Vollkunststoff, Modelleisenbahnmasten, Kugelschreiberminen, Stahldraht usw. einfach um Längen besser für die Antenne oben, sind noch nie welche wieder kaputt gegangen.

Stahldraht unten ist wiederum sehr gut, gibt eine gewisse Eigenstabilisierung und Kabelisolierungen passen sehr gut fürs feine Stippen als Schnurbefestigung drauf. Außderdem hat der den geringsten Wasserwiderstand.
Für Antennenkugeln kann man sehr gut die Bastelabteilungen plündern, die übrigens auch sehr interessante Schnurlaufperlen "bevorraten" :m

Zum Lackieren hab ich auch noch was zu sagen, kommt später


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das mit dem Lacken würde mich auch interessieren. Die Dinger sind doch ziemlich glatt außen. Da hält normale Farbe doch bestimmt nicht dauerhaft! Acryl platzt sicher ab und Autolack perlt bestimmt beim spayen, oder?
Zeig aber mal ein paar Bilderchen von Deinen Kreationen hier...


----------



## marca (4. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi zusammen,
ich habe mir mal vor langer Zeit ein Spiro aus Acrylglas gedreht.
Geht sehr gut!
Einfach in ein Stück Plexiglas eine Bohrung machen die ein wenig größer ist als der dann einzuklebende(Sekundenkleber) Siliconschlauch.
Dann zwischen zwei Spitzen frei die gewünschte Form drehen und ggfls. danach polieren.
War zu der Zeit, als so etwas noch völlig exotisch war und nur die "Eingeweihten" überhaupt wussten was ein Spiro ist.


----------



## marca (4. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hoppalla,
Foto vergessen.
Da ist es!


----------



## grintz (6. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Leutz !

Hab mir heute mal Bambusstangen geholt und mit dem Wagglerbau begonnen ! Jetzt meine Frage, saugt sich Bambus mit der Zeit mit Wasser voll und sinkt oder schimmelt ?

MfG grintz


----------



## grintz (8. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Och jetzt kommt schon Leute, lasst euch doch net so feiern !
Ihr könnt zu der Frage doch bestimmt ne Antwort liefern.
Oder etwa nicht ? ;-)


----------



## heinzrch (8. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Bambus nimmt auch Wasser auf, allerdings deutlich weniger als z.B. Schaschlikstäbchen.
Bambus ist aber z.B. deutlich elastischer als z.B. Buchenrundholz vom  Baumarkt.
Auf jeden Fall gehört auch auf Naturmaterialien (Kork, Bambus, Ausnahme: Stachelschweinborsten....) ein Klarlack als Abschluß damit die Pose kein Wasser aufnimmt, und nicht nach einigen Minuten deutlich tiefer im Wasser liegt.


----------



## grintz (10. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

So in etwa dachte ich mir das auch. 
Gibts denn eigentlich ne Adresse wo man diese Stachelschweinborsten herbekommt ?


----------



## heinzrch (10. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Guckst du in meinen alten Thread: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64441&highlight=Stachelschwein

Die Dame von Okaele ist supernett und sucht dir sogar gerade Borsten raus.....(nein, das is nix für Boardferkel !)

Da fällt mir ein, ich hatte euch Fotos versprochen.....


----------



## grintz (12. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

hey danke werd mir dann gleich mal 'n sack ordern *g*
also die fotos von den posen mit evt. bauanleitung wären super !


----------



## Firex (14. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo
Also ich baue meine Posen aus Styrodur. ist wie Styropur nur feiner und fester.Danach bestreiche ich sie mit Wasserfestem Holzleim. Als Kiel verwende ich meistens 3mm starkes Rundholz.Läßt sich wenn man es ein wenig anspitzt mit drehenden Bewegungen ganz leicht durch das Styrodur durch schieben.Hat den vorteil,das man das ganze dann am Kiel in eine kleine Bohrmaschiene einspannen kann um den Körper zu schleifen.:q 
Macht riesig spass.Danach noch ein wenig Lack drauf und gut ist.Zumindest für fest stehende posen.Duechlaufposen bin ich noch am tüfteln.


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Firex
stell dann auch bitte mal die Bilder davon hier rein

marca
wie hast du das Material gedreht? Mit einem Stecheisen auf der Drechselbank wird das doch sicher nicht´s oder? Das fliegt einem doch um die Ohren? Wo bekommt man so dickes Plexi?


----------



## Firex (15. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Firex
> stell dann auch bitte mal die Bilder davon hier rein
> 
> Ich versuche die Pic`s noch diese Woche ienzustellen.#6


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

bin schon gespannt


----------



## Firex (18. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also hier ein paar fotos vom Rohbau.











Zum Formen nutze ich ganz normales Schleifpapier. Korn 60 - Grob schliff
Korn 240-320 feinschliff. Danach grundieren mit Wasser festem Holzleim und dann noch Acrylfarbe aus dem Baumarkt drauf und fertig.


----------



## HH-angler (22. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

#hHallo!#h

Hier meine Kreationen, die ich an der Drehbank gedreht und anschließlich lackiert hab.


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

HH-angler 
nicht übel! Sind die aus einem Stück oder ist die Antenne eingesetzt?


----------



## HH-angler (23. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

dei antenne ist eingesetzt!


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht. Schaschlikspießchen?


----------



## HH-angler (24. März 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

nein das sind dünne (1,5mm) glasfaserstäbchen die ich mal bei mir im keller gefunden habe. 
die sind stabieler als schaschlikstäbchen.


----------



## Naglfar (23. April 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

servus,ich bin grad am überlegen, wie man wasserkugeln selber bauen koennte. hab auch schon paar ideen. nur mit durchsichtigen kugeln fällt mir nix ein. hat da wer ne idee?das mit den posen ist auch nicht schlecht. wobei ich mich grad bei den holzposen (nicht bei balsa) frage, wieviel die den tragen. mir persönlich gefällt die idee mit styrodur am besten. werde ich bald mal selber ausprobieren. muesste noch irgendwo was liegen haben.was haltet ihr von der idee, mal ein ausgeblasenes ei zu verwenden. einfach ein staebchen durch und mit epoxy drüber lamminieren. vorbebleien waere da auch kein thema. mfg,naglfar


----------



## HH-angler (26. April 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Naglfar

ich glaube das ei würde schnell kaputt gehen!:c

du kannst aber genausogut die bunten plastikeier nehmen die man zu ostern aufhengt!


----------



## Naglfar (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

naja, das mit dem ei, war glaub ich eine schnapps idee zu ostern. aber die sache mit den styrodur-posen hab ich probiert. hab bei meinen modellbau sachen noch eine grosse rolle styrodur bzw depron dämmmaterial (2mm) gefunden.hab mir ein antennenröhrchen vom RC-car geschnappt und was von dem depron drumrum gewickelt. braucht man nicht schleifen und nicht runddrehen. mich ärgerts nur, dass ich kein foto gemacht hab und erst wieder in 3 wochen daheim bin. ich finde dass die posen sehr einfach zu bauen sind und auch noch sehr gut funktionieren.als durchlauföse hab ich einfach büroklammern gebogen und mit heißkleber in das röhrchen geklebt. hält bomben fest. besser als sekundenkleber.falls man etwas mehr tragkraft benötigt, wickelt man einfach nochmal was drauf. lackiert hab ich aber nix. bin kein perfektionist. eher der praktiker.


----------



## Naglfar (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

achja, wie bereits erwähnt kann ich die rc-car antennen röhrchen nur empfehlen. die gibts in verschiedenen farben, sind sehr stabil und relativ leicht. bei conrad zahlt man so 4euro für 5 antennen. das dürfte für rund 10 bis 20 posen, je nach größe reichen.


----------



## heinzrch (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Jetzt probier ich mal, ob ich mein superkomprimiertes Bild hier reinbekomme (mein erstes Bild im Board !):


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe auch noch welche gezimmert und die mal einfach natur gelassen. Die fallen nicht mehr auf als ein treibendes Stück Holz  Sind alle aus einem Stück Holz gedrechselt


----------



## heinzrch (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Bondex: mir gefallen die Posen in naturfarbe auch besser. Noch ein Tip zum Lack: im Modellbaugeschäft gibts nen farblosen Zweikomponentenlack Fa. Extron (früher WIK) der ist schnelltrocknend, elastisch, und extrem schlagfest, ideal für Posen als Überzugslack.


----------



## tokeegecko (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Naglfar: Wasserkugeln kann man aus Kugeln von Deorollern basteln.


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe die Posen mit Yachtlack lackiert. Der bleibt auch leicht elastisch und glänzt sehr stark, und man braucht nix zu mischen, trotzdem wird er Säure und lösungsmittelfest


...aber die Kugeln sind doch viel zu klein!


----------



## Bondex (22. August 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Neulich war ich mal wieder am Forellenpuff und sah immer diese fetten Wasserkugeln reinplantschen. Ich dachte mir irgentwann sind die Forellen genervt davon. Ich wollte also einen Sbiru basteln der leichter ist und den ich an der Oberfläche schleppen kann ohne daß er zu starke Wellen bildet. Außerdem will ich ihn auch auf Distanz noch gut sehen können und das Ding soll nicht vertüdeln. Also habe ich diese Eier hier gedreht und nur ein kurzes Rohr eingesetzt. Sozusagen ein Zwitter aus Wasserkugel, Sbiro und Pose. Eventuell benötige ich noch Zusatzblei, aber ich denke mit dünner Schnur kann ich die Teile auf 20 oder mehr Meter bringen.#c


----------



## sascha62 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Für Wasserkugeln kannst du super Tischtennisbälle und Q-Tips benutzen.Einfach 2 gegenüberliegende Löcher in den Ball stechen und den Q-tip durchstechen.Dann einfach mit Sekundenkleber fixieren.Das anmalen bleibt einem erspart,denn man kann ja gleich die orange farbenden nehmen.Jetzt nur noch ein Loch rein wo auch ein mit Sekundenkleber verschlossenes Stückchen Q-Tip drinsteckt.Mit Schrotblei über dem ball verhindert man das der Ball die ganze zeit hochrutscht.Ps:hab mir gestern 5 stück gemacht und das hat mich nur 99 cent gekostet.


----------



## DeMax (3. September 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe auch mal 2 gemacht als mir langweilig war, beide frei Hand also ohne irgendwas elektrisches, deshalb ist die Form auch nicht total rund bei der einen und die andere hat so einen Schwung bekommen, die Spitzen habe ich gewickelt, mit ganz normalem Garn und das Ganze dann mit Acryllack überzogen, das war der einzige Klarlack der vorhanden war, aber er will nicht hart werden, das heißt es lassen sich immer noch leicht Macken in den Lack drücken mit den Fingernägeln! Irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## Bondex (4. September 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Nimm keinen Acryllack! Der wird nie richtig hart so wie beispielsweise 2Komponenten Autolack.


----------



## andyleverkusen (19. September 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo zusammen!
Es ist leidr lange her, daß ich hier online war...egal!
Bin aus Langeweile auf der Arbeit|uhoh: (ja, so etwas gibt es wirklich#t ) auf den Trichter gekommen, mir Avon- Posen zu bauen, nur wie? Na ist doch logisch: Mal gucken, was die lieben Kollegen aus dem AB da so machen und ich muss eines sagen:
Eure Posen übertreffen die im Fachgeschäft, vor allem die von Bondex! #r 
Nun, da es leider nirgends mehr klassische Avons mehr gibt und die Dinger unschlagbar sind, möchte ich mir die selbst aus Balsa und (da ich Elektroniker bin) aus massiver Einzeladerleitung(mit Isolierung:q ) machen.
Nun meine Frage an Bondex:
Wärst Du wohl so freundlich, und würdest mir mal bitte eine kleine Auflistung Deines Equipments dazu per PN senden??


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also ich baue meine Posen nicht aus Balsa sondern aus Kiefernholz. Noch besser wäre vielleicht Weidenholz weil es nicht so stark gemasert ist. Ich drehe mir die Körper auf einer Drehbank für die Bohrmaschiene. Gibt´s für 70 Euronen im (Toom) Baumarkt. Das Holzstück sollte etwas länger sein als der spätere Körper lang sein soll. Die Enden werden zum Schluß einfach abgesägt und verschliffen. Wenn Du einen Draht durchführen willst solltest Du das Loch mit einem lagen Bohrer vor dem Drechseln bohren. Zum Drechseln benutze ich herkömmliche Stecheisen, die natürlich sehr scharf sein müssen damit das Holz nicht reißt. Ich schleife meine Eisen mit der Flechs und 400er Scheibe nach. Wasser hilft damit der Stahl nicht verbrennt. Anschließend wird der Rohling bei laufender Bank und 100er Papier geschliffen und danach nochmal mit 400er. Dann Schnellschleifgrundierung (Clou) auf das Holz geben und mit dem Pinsel glatt streichen. Danach nochmal mit 400er die aufgestellten Fasern wegschleifen und danach farbig lackieren. Danach mit Yachtlack versiegeln und fertig ist das Teil. Neonfarben sollten nur auf weißgrundierte Flächen aufgetragen werden damit sie schön leuchten


----------



## feeder (28. September 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hab hier super Ideen gesammelt und auch schon ein Paar gedrechselt. Mein Tipp zu den Posen, man kann je nach Dicke daraus eine vorbebleite Pose machen, indem man unten eine 3ér Schraube reindreht. Zusatzgewichte kann man aus unterlegscheiben machen.

Gruß Feeder


----------



## Bondex (29. September 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

und wie sieht dann die Befestigung aus? Kaannst Du mal ein Bild davon reinstellen? Vielleicht eine kleine Anleitung schreiben?


----------



## feeder (30. September 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Bondex

Ein Bild hab ich leider nicht. Aber die Befestigung ist denkbar einfach!
Die gebastelte Pose wird unten leicht abgeflacht. Je nach Holzart muß man eine Spax-schraube nehmen(Balsaholz). Ich bevorzuge eher Ahorn, Erle und andere Laubhölzer. Bei diesen kann man für eine 3èr Schraube mit 1,5 bis 2mm vorbohren und dann die Schraube hineindrehen. Falls es nicht die ausreichende Festigkeit gibt, mit 3,5mm bohren und die Schraube mit Autospachtel einkleben (Schraube vorher mit Olivenöl o.ä einpinseln zum trennen!). Und fertig. Hält sogar Gewaltwürfe aus und ist jederzeit mit Unterlegscheiben zu variieren!
Viel Spaß beim basteln!
Gruß Feeder


----------



## Lars91 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich habe auch schon voll viele posen aus balsa holz gebaut...
ging super. habe auch schon gut mit ihnen gefangen.

fotos werd ich auch machen---achja kann mir ma bitte wer sagen wie ich die reinstelle#c 

schonma danke im vorraus

gruß|wavey: lars


----------



## Lars91 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

so hoffe ma es hat geklappt mit dem bild...

ich hoffe ihr seht sie jetzt...
	

		
			
		

		
	





|wavey: gruß lars


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja das sind ja mal ganz hübsche! Finde es gut daß Du die unten natur gelassen hast. Sieht dann aus wie einfach ein Stück Holz, und schöpft keinen Verdacht. Wie hast Du die Wirbel unten befestigt?


----------



## Lars91 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja danke...deine findich übrigens auch wunderschön:k
mich würde ja mal interessiern was die für ne tragkraft haben...
...und sind die nicht vllt n bischen von drennan, oder wie das geschrieben wird,abgekuckt?
ja ich hab unten erst ma ne öse aus draht "gezwirbelt" 
dann hab ich den karabiner drangehängt...(dammit es auf der schnur lockerrer rutscht und sich nicht so oft verhäddert...)
die eine (der dickere waggler mit der roten spitze) is mit 5 gramm vorgebleit-hab dafür einfach von einem olivenblei den schlauch rausgezogen  und auf die "gezwirbelte öse" geschoben und eingeklebt.

übrigens für die posen hab ich kein bisschen strom gebraucht...alles handarbeit|rolleyes

|wavey: gruß Lars


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich dachte die sind auch gedreht! Dafür sind sie weltklasse! Nö abgeguckt habe ich nicht direkt was. Die Tragkräfte sind ganz unterschiedlich hoch. Wenn mal wieder etwas Zeit ist werde ich Weitwurfposen versuchen. So ähnlich wie Sbirullinos nur eben schwimmend. Brauche nur noch eine gute Idee für das befestigen des Bleies ganz unten damit die auch fliegt wie ein Pfeil


----------



## Lars91 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke,danke..
wie wärs wenn du n tiefes loch reinbohrst (also so 2 cm tief und son durchmesser von 1cm), n loch ins blei und da dann eine öse mit nem langen stück gedrehten...
also so mien ich das....-------O <das soll die öse sein...
die dann in das loch vom blei und ggf. noch ausspachteln...
wenn die ganze pose dann noch spitz unten ist fliegt die wie ne rakete...
hab mir ma son ding in spanien gekauft da is auch irgendwo unter dem lack ne beschwerung die ganz unten an der pose ist...
und die fliegt!!!!!


übrigens: hat wer ne idee wie man die "wechselmessingscheibenwaggler" nachbaun kann?
also hab keine ahnung wo ich solche scheiben hernehmen soll...
kaufen will ich sie aller dings nicht...macht doch keinen spaß|rolleyes 

gruß#h lars


----------



## Lars91 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

hab ma wieder gebastelt...
diesma ausm steigrohr einer deoflasche---ging wunder bar|rolleyes keine 5 minuten...so hier das bild:


is zwar beschi**ene quali aber hoffe man erkennt was
kann ich echt nur empfehlen.
ich geh jetzt nochma kuggen wegen der tragraft
#h mfg lars


----------



## andyleverkusen (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

@bondex:
erstmal danke für die Infos! habe nir eigentlich gedacht, die Posen wenn schon denn schon ganz in Handarbeit zu fertigen- wie lars.
Pappel soll angeblich auch ganz gute sein für Posenbau!?


----------



## Lars91 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Posenbau*

is der threat jetzt tot?|kopfkrat 

SCHADE#t


----------



## Kingfish (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

#h Glaub ich nicht.Da wird schon noch was kommen.Ich werde demnächst einen Beitrag zum Bau von Schwimmern mit Batteriebetrieb einstellen.Da ich momentan noch am testen bin wird es zwar noch ein wenig dauern, aber es wird sich demnächst wieder was tun.
Gruß an alle Eigenbauer
Kingfish


----------



## Kingfish (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Eigenbauer,
wie schon angekündigt habe ich nun die ersten zwei Posen mit batteriebetriebener Beleuchtung fertig gestellt.Die Grundidee war einfach die daß ich mich schon öfter geärgert habe wenn ich zum Aalfischen raus bin, und meine Knicklichter wieder mal ihren Dienst versagten, weil sie überaltert waren und kaum noch was an Leuchtkraft von sich gaben.
Folglich habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie man sich selbst was basteln könnte .
Das Vorhaben war bzw ist zugegebenermaßen schon eher etwas für die Profibastler unter 
Euch (ich denke da an Bondex) weil entsprechende Maschinen und Werkzeuge vorhanden sein müssen um es realisieren zu können,und hier doch zum Teil Millimeterarbeit gefragt ist.
Ich wollte aber trotzdem dieses Projekt hier mal vorstellen weil es den Einen oder Anderen
vielleicht doch interessiert.

Also.....................
Das Konzept war relativ schnell aufgestellt.Es sollte zur Beleuchtung eine relativ starke
LED (Leuchtdiode mit ca, 10.000 mcd oder heller) zum Einsatz kommen. Da bekanntlich die
LED nicht viel Strom braucht sollten drei Knopfzellen 1,5 V ( AG13 mit 11,6mm Durchmesser und 5,4mm Höhe - ergibt 4,5 Volt) ausreichend sein.
Ein Test mit einer 10.000 mcd LED und diesen drei Batterien ergab eine Leuchtdauer von ca.
70 Stunden am Stück.
Als nächstes sollte die Beleuchtung auf einfache Art und Weise ein und ausgeschaltet werden
können,und der Batteriewechsel sollte möglichst einfach durchzuführen sein.
Zuerst stand mal die Frage im Raum – was eignet sich , ohne viel Aufwand zu betreiben, als
Schwimmkörper. Hier kam mir eine ausgedienste Carbonrute in den Sinn deren Handstück mir als geeignet erschien.Das Material ist bekanntlich sehr leicht und unheimlich stabil.Mit einem ca. 10 cm langen Stück das einen Außendurchmesser von 27mm und eine Wandstärke
von 0,7mm hatte sollte somit genügend Auftrieb erreicht werden können.
Als nächstes mußte das Kopf u.-das Fußteil hergestellt werden. Da ich eine kleine Drehbank habe war auch das kein Problem.Ich habe ein Stück PVC Grau eingespannt und die beiden 
Teile entsprechend dem Innendurchmesser des Carbonrohrs abgedreht und entsprechend in Form gebracht. ( Bilder von allen Einzelteilen stelle ich hier ein)
Diese beiden Teile wurden dann, wegen der Gewichtseinsparung, innen mit einem 12mm Bohrer ausgebohrt.In diese Bohrung sollte später ein Aluröhrchen eingesteckt werden welches die drei Knopfzellen aufnimmt.um die Leuchtdiode zum Leben erwecken zu können.Das Kopfteil wurde mittig mit einer 3,5mm Bohrung versehen in das später ein 4mm Gewinde geschnitten wurde für den Leuchtstab.(da komme ich später noch zu)
Das Kopfteil wurde zudem mit einem ¼ Zoll Außengewinde ausgestattet damit man es später mit Hilfe einer entsprechenden Gegenscheibe die in den Schwimmkörper eingeklebt wird, einfach aufschrauben kann.(man stelle sich vom Prinzip einfach eine Schraube mit einer Mutter vor-das ganze eben nur alles rund – siehe Explosionszeichnung)
Gleichzeitig wird beim einschrauben des Kopfteils auf den Schwimmkörper die LED eingeschaltet bzw bei einer leichten Drehung in die andere Rictung wieder ausgeschaltet.Die kleine Kontaktfeder auf der Platine bildet dabei den Plus zur Batterie.Beim eindrehen drückt die Feder auf die Batterie und somit kann der Strom zur LED fließen damit diese brennt.Die Feder selbst findet man in jedem Kugelschreiber.Mit einem kleinen Seitenschneider wird sie auf drei Windungen gekürzt nachdem sie zuvor auf die Platine gelötet wurde.(da muss man ein wenig mit experimentieren bis es paßt)
Die komplett vorbereitete Platine wird dann später in den Posenkopf eingelegt.Wenn alles 
Vom Durchmesser richtig vorbereitet wurde sollte sie leicht klemmen weil sie eigentlich
nicht mehr rausgenommen werden muss.Am besten erreicht man das verklemmen indem man
das Kopfteil innen mit einem 5mm Bohrer ca. 4mm tief ausbohrt.Das heißt das eh schon vorhandene Loch von 3,5 mm für den Leuchtstab wird auf 5mm erweitert wie zuvor beschrieben.Die Diode klemmt dann später in dem Loch leicht ein.. Die LED darf auf keinen 
Fall eingeklebt werden da man sie sonst im Reparaturfall kaum wieder raus bekommt.Normalerweise halten LED´s aber locker ihre 10.000 Stunden.

Wenn nun soweit alles erledigt ist geht’s an das Batteriefach.Hierzu habe ich ein Aluröhrchen mit 12 mm Außendurcmesser und einer Wandstärke von 1 mm aus dem Baumarkt genommen.Dann habe ich ein Stück von 20 mm von dem 1m langen Stab abgeschnitten und mit einem 11,5mm Bohrer auf der Drehbank ausgebohrt sodaß die 3 Batterien in das Rohr paßten. Damit sie am anderen Ende nicht rausfallen können habe ich das Röhrchen nicht ganz bis ans Ende durchgebohrt,sondern einen kleinen Steg von 1mm stehen lassen.Der Steg reicht aus um die Batterien wackelfrei in dem Röhrchen zu halten,und sie nicht nach unten rausfallen können.Das Röhrchen wird am Schluß abgefeilt bis die Komtaktfeder einwandfrei
Die Batterie berührt und das Aluröhrchen guten Kontakt zum Minuspol der Leuchteinheit
(der äußere Ring auf der Platine) garantiert.

Jetzt konnte ich die Funktionsprüfung durchführen.Also Batterien ins Röhrchen und die fertige Platine drangehalten,und siehe da die LED brannte.Vom Prinzip war das Kopfstück jetzt fertig.Jetzt mußte die Pose noch zusammengebaut werden.Ich hatte mir zuvor noch die
Gewindescheibe zur Aufnahme des Kopfstücks gedreht und das Gegenlager für das Batteriefach.Das Gegenlager sollte das Batteriefach am runterrutschen desselben in den Schwimmkörper verhindern,es wird später mit Epoxydkleber im Schwimmkörper,nachdem alles fixiert ist, eingeklebt.Zudem sorgt es dafür daß beim aufschrauben des Kopfstücks der notwenige Anpressdruck zwischen Batterie und LED-Kontakt (sprich der Kontaktfeder) klappt und ein sicherer Stromfluß gewärleistet ist. 

Da es sich bei meinem Objekt um einen Laufschwimmer handelt mußte ich nun nach einem
geeigneten Plastikröhrchen für die Schnurführung Ausschau halten. Ich fand in unserer Firma
ein 4mm PVC Rohr das normalerweise für die Zenttralschmierung an LKW´s eingesetzt wird.
Für meine Zwecke war es optimal da es schön stabil ist und sich trotzdem noch gut biegen läßt. Zuerst habe ich nun das obere Gewindestück an der Seite etwas abgeschrägt um so weit als möglich am oberen Ende des Schwimmkörpers rauszukommen.Dann habe ich den Schwimmkörper entsprechend durchgebohrt (ca 6 mm unterhalb des Randes).Das Röhrchen wurde nun in das gebohrte Fußteil geschoben welches ich zuvor auch etwas größer gebohrt hatte um dort genügend Kleber einbringen zu können.Dann das Ganze in den Schwimmkörper
eingeklebt.Das Röhrchen wurde dazu oben wieder nach außen geführt und ebenfalls verklebt.
Nachdem alles getrocknet war (geht ja recht schnell) wurde die untere Scheibe,die den Battriehalter fixiert, eingebracht-aber noch nicht verklebt. Danach wurde das Kopfteil mit der 
Gewindescheibe mäßig fest zusammengeschraubt und der Batteriehalter eingeschoben.Dieses
Komplette Gebilde wurde nun in den Schwimmkörper eingeführt und soweit reingedrückt bis das Kopfteil knapp bündig mit dem Schwimmkörper war.Dabei hat sich die Scheibe für den 
Batteriehalter mit nach unten gedrückt und so praktisch selbst positioniert.Jetzt habe ich das komplette Kopfstück wieder rausgezogen und das Schnurführungsröhrchen innen und außen verklebt.Auch die Gegenscheibe bekam ein paar Kleckser Epoxyd damit sie nicht mehr verrutschen konnte wenn später Druck drauf kommt wenn das Kopfstück fester eingeschraubt wird. Abschließend wurde noch die Gewindescheibe eingeklebt und meine Pose war somit fast fertig.
Als Leuchtstab habe ich mir bei Ebay Acrylstäbchen besorgt die floureszierend sind.Ich habe mich für grüngelb und rot in 4mm entschieden.(die Entscheidung war gut) !!
Da ich in dem Kopfstück ja ein 4mm Gewinde geschnitten hatte,brauchte ich also nur noch auf den Leuchtstab ein 4mm Gewinde schneiden und das ca. 6cm lange Stäbchen einschrauben. Das ganze ist dicht-ich habs getestet. Vorteil von der geschraubten Variante ist der, daß ich beim Tag-Fischen einen längeren Stab einschrauben kann den man dann besser sieht.(und evtl. je nach Lichtverhältnissen mit einer andere Farbe)
Nachdem nun alles komplett war kam der große Moment. Nach eindrehen des Kopfteils leuchtete meine Pose in hellem und sehr gut sichbarem grün wie man es von den Knicklichtern kennt-nur wesentlich heller und intensiver. Das Leuchstäbchen habe ich mit 400er Schleifpapier an der Oberfläche leicht aufgrauht – das bricht das Licht besser.
Auch das ausschalten funktioniert prima.
Die Pose trägt 15 Gramm Blei und liegt bei diesem Gewicht optimal im Wasser. Wenn man bei Tag die Batterien raus nimmt kann ich sogar 20 gr. nehmen.

Ach ja, ich hatte vergessen oben zu erwähnen daß sich zwischen Kopfteil und Gewindescheibe ein O-Ring befindet.Somit ist das ganze absolut wasserdicht. Damit der Spalt zwischen Kopfteil und Schwimmkörper nicht so groß, ist habe ich in das Kopfteil eine halbrunde Nut eingefräst in welcher der O-Ring verdrehfrei zu liegen kommt.

Sicher wird jetzt manch einer sagen daß der Aufwand viel zu hoch sei um so eine Pose zu bauen. Aber ich versichere daß mich der Artikel hier mehr Zeit gekostet hat als zwei solcher Posen zu bauen. Zudem gibt es meines Wissens keine solche Posen zu kaufen. Es gibt zwar welche mit Batteriebetrieb aber die sind meines Erachtens für Aal und Wels etc. nicht zu
Gebrauchen weil sie kaum einen großen Tauwurm tragen.
Letztendlich ist es ja auch eine feine Sache so ein Projekt zu entwerfen und durchzuziehen und Spaß machts auch noch.
Vielleicht trägt mein Beitrag ja auch dazu bei den inzwischen erlahmten Thread wieder ins Leben zu rufen.
Wenn also jemand noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Diskussionsstoff zu meinem Schwimmer hat ist jede Kritik aber auch Lob willkommen.

Zum Schluß noch eine kleine Material und Bezugsliste


Handteil einer alten Kohlefaserrute ( hat bestimmt jeder im Keller)
Ein Stück PVC grau 30mm Durchmesser (gibt’s im Kunststoffhandel oder bei Ebay)
O-Ring 15mm x 1,5mm
Leuchtstab aus Acryl (bei Ebay _Verkäufername *Schwarzlicht* -Sternchen mit eingeben bei der Suche nach Verkäufer)
Leuchtdiode grün oder weiß 20.000 mcd (bei Ebay Verkäufername Marfstyle )
Schnurführungsröhrchen (bei Mercedes Benz Teile-Nr A 335 997 2282)
2 K Lack oder Autolack aus der Dose
2 Komponenten Kleber ( Pattex oder ähnliche)
Knopfzellen LR44 oder AG13 ( bei Ebay 10 St. für 1 Euro zu haben)
Also Leute ran an die Pose- der Winter ist noch lang

Leider sind einige Bilder etwas unscharf, aber meine Kamera macht bei Makroaufnahmen
einfach Mucken.Sorry, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt erkennen worum es geht.
Hoffe jetzt nur noch daß ich alles problemlos ins Bord bringe.Weitere Bilder gibt es im nächsten Beitrag

Gruß an alle

Kingfish


----------



## Kingfish (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier noch ein paar Detailbilder zum vorherigen Beitrag

Gruß Kingfish


----------



## Lars91 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

INTERESSANT...ne echt ma findich gut die idee und die umsetzung...#6 
ich bau nur "normale" posen...so aus balsa...du auch? hier mal meinen neusten...|rolleyes


----------



## Kingfish (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Lars,
also Deine Posen sehen ja auch spitzenmäßig aus.Ich habe selbst noch keine aus Holz gebaut,werde es aber evtl. auch mal probieren.Vom Handling dürfte das kein Problem sein.Muss mir nur mal entsprechendes Holz besorgen.
Bin mal gespannt ob der Thread hier wieder ein wenig in Schwung kommt.
Momentan scheinen sich ja viele mit dem Bau von Wobblern zu befassen,was auch ein sehr interessantes Thema ist.Leider fehlt mir dazu die Zeit um  mich intensiv damit zu befassen.
Also dann mal bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß 
Dieter


----------



## Lars91 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

jo damit befass ich mich auch... also ma als tipp gib ma beim conrad onlineshop balsa ein...würde dir ja den link hier hinpacken aber die funzen net weil das übern warenkorb läuft...
20X20X500mm gibs da für 2€ (im inet shop glaubich sogar 1,80)
aber das mit den wobblern is echt ne interessante sache schau doch mal im "besenstiel" forum vorbei...:q :q :q 

PS: DANKE das du maln beitrag gemacht hast also bondex baut ja auch sehr gute posen aber glaube der is mit seinen wobblern beschäftigt...#c


----------



## Kingfish (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

|bla: HI, Conrad ist mir schon ein Begriff.Hab da schon mal ab und zu Elektronikteile bestellt-sind aber zu teuer.
Balsa bekomm ich auch hier bei uns im Baumarkt recht günstig.Aber wie gesagt,ist das alles ein Zeitproblem da hier noch einige größere Projekte im bzw am Haus abzuarbeiten sind.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich dieses Jahr groß zum fischen komme.
Naja-mal sehn was sich machen lässt.

So, mal sehn was heute Mittag noch geht.Bei uns isses nur am regnen,da ist mit vor die Tür gehn nicht viel drin.

Chiao:m 

Dieter


----------



## Roha (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich gebrauche seit 20 jahre Balsaholz und Rohacell zum Posenbau und habe ein website gemacht;
http://home.hetnet.nl/~r.hammers/

Leider ist meine Deutsche sprache nicht so gut aber möcht Ihr fragen haben, bin ich bereit diese zu beantworten


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich bin auch voll im Stress - einfach zuviel Arbeit! Aber Eure neuen Kreationen sind echt der Hammer.


----------



## Kingfish (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Roha, also ich muss schon sagen Deine Posen sehen wirklich professionell aus.Wo bekommt man das Rohacell her ?
Das würde mich mal interessieren. Und was kostet es ?
Also melde Dich mal wieder. Das mit dem Deusch ist nicht so tragisch,ich werde es schon irgendwie lesen können.
Gruß Kingfish ( Dieter)


----------



## Kingfish (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Björn, warum soll es Dir besser gehen als Anderen ( mit dem Streß). Aber es bleibt trotz allem immer noch ein bisschen Zeit für´s Hobby.
Du könntest mal ein paar Bilder einstellen von Deinen Wobbys und wenns zeitlich geht mal einen Bastelbeitrag verfassen wie so ein Teil gebaut wird.Ich kann mir vorstellen daß da einiges zu beachten ist damit das Teil nachher auch richtig schwimmt und sich die Fische nicht totlachen wenn wenn ihnen das Teil am Maul vorbeischwimmt. Also laß Dich mal wieder hier sehen.
Gruß nach Hamburg aus der total verregneten Pfalz
Kingfish#h


----------



## Roha (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Kingfish schrieb:


> Hallo Roha, also ich muss schon sagen Deine Posen sehen wirklich professionell aus.Wo bekommt man das Rohacell her ?
> Das würde mich mal interessieren. Und was kostet es ?
> Also melde Dich mal wieder. Das mit dem Deusch ist nicht so tragisch,ich werde es schon irgendwie lesen können.
> Gruß Kingfish ( Dieter)


 
Hallo Kingfish,

Rohacell wird in ihrem land hergestellt durch die firma Röhm/Degussa. 
http://www.degussa-history.com/geschichte/de/erfindungen/rohacell/
und 
http://www.core-and-more.de/rohacell.0.html

Ich bekomme kleine Stücke von einem mitarbeiter in der Luft- und Raumfahrt. Es ist wirklich schön um aus dieser Material Posen zu machen.
Es ist bis 30% leichter als Balsa und es nimmt kein Wasser ein.
Die firma Zebco verkauft auch Posen aus Rohacell.

In Holland ist es möglich Rohacell zu kaufen aber mann sollte €1800,00 zahlen müssen. Mann bekommt für diesem betrag 
250 x 125 x 5 cm Rohacell (Zu viel für mich allein.)


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Kingfish
ich habe darüber schon sehr viel gepostet. In diesem Threat findest Du meine Beiträge

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511&page=183

Du kannst auch auf meine HP schauen. allerdings ist es mir hier nicht erlaubt einen Link dazu einzustellen


----------



## Lars91 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
super homepage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l 
einfach toll die seite da werd ich richtig sauer das ich kein holländisch kann#t 
naja quäl ich mich mal durch|kopfkrat

welchen lack nimmst du?
ach und nochwas wo bekommst du diese "stahl-stäbchen"
hoffe du verstehst mein umgangsprachen deutsch:q 

also ich meine das ganz unten an der pose...


----------



## Kingfish (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Roha,
vielen Dank für die Info.Werde mal sehen ob ich jemanden finde der mir ein Stück besorgt.1800 EUR ist auch mir zuviel.Da müsste ich ja bis an mein Lebensende Posen bauen-hahahaha
Schönen Gruß nach Holland
Dieter - Kingfish


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Holländisch????
Verstehe nicht was Du meinst Lars :-(


----------



## Lars91 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich schon....
er hat doch da seine seite reingestellt....ich dachte auf jeen fall das wär holländisch...meinetwegen auch belgisch...naja aufjedenfall mir nicht so sehr verständlich...

kanns ja mal rausfinden was das für eine sprache ist

http://home.hetnet.nl/~r.hammers/


----------



## Kingfish (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Lars,
brauchst Du nicht lange suchen, das ist Holländisch
Gruß Kingfish



Lars91 schrieb:


> ich schon....
> er hat doch da seine seite reingestellt....ich dachte auf jeen fall das wär holländisch...meinetwegen auch belgisch...naja aufjedenfall mir nicht so sehr verständlich...
> 
> kanns ja mal rausfinden was das für eine sprache ist
> ...


----------



## Lars91 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hat irgendwer eine seite wo man ganze texte vonn holländisch nach deutsch übersetzen kann? die jungs von google können kein holländisch:q #d #d #d 
hab sonst nur einzelne wörter übersetzer gefunden....und das is mir ehrlich gesacht zu kompliziert....


----------



## Kingfish (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi,
schau mal unter www2. dann den Doppelpunkt und zwei //dann worldlingo.com eingeben.Ich darf hier den Link nicht direkt eintragen.Das Programm übersetzt direkt Holl. nach Deutsch.Ich habs kurz probiert und mit etwas Phantasie kommt man einigermaßen
klar. Text von AB markieren und in das Fenster von Worldlingo reinkopieren.Vorher halt die Sprachen auswählen von wo nach wo übersetzt werden soll. 
gruß Dieter




Lars91 schrieb:


> hat irgendwer eine seite wo man ganze texte vonn holländisch nach deutsch übersetzen kann? die jungs von google können kein holländisch:q #d #d #d
> hab sonst nur einzelne wörter übersetzer gefunden....und das is mir ehrlich gesacht zu kompliziert....


----------



## Roha (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> welchen lack nimmst du?
> ach und nochwas wo bekommst du diese "stahl-stäbchen"
> hoffe du verstehst mein umgangsprachen deutsch:q
> 
> also ich meine das ganz unten an der pose...


 
Danke für das (,die, der?) Kompliment!

Rostfreie Stahl-stäbchen sind nun einfach zu bekommen bei Angelgeschafte wo man sachen verkauft womit mann selber Blinker für Raubfisch machen kan.
Auch von der Firma Stonfo aus Italiën kann man inox kaufen. Stonfo verkauft es in viele diameter ( 0,4mm. bis 1.5mm)
Kosten; Ungefähr; € 50,=/kilo
Auch Carbon-stäbchen sind hier zu bekommen.

Meine Lack ist ein zweicomponenten polyurethanklarlack. Diese wird sehr hart und stark. Die Schnur wird nie in der Pose kratchen beim verschieben.(Ich hoffe das sie verstehen was ich damit meine)
Polyurethanlack is sicher auch in ihre nähe zu bekommen!

Grüsse aus Holland


----------



## Roha (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> hat irgendwer eine seite wo man ganze texte vonn holländisch nach deutsch übersetzen kann? die jungs von google können kein holländisch:q #d #d #d
> hab sonst nur einzelne wörter übersetzer gefunden....und das is mir ehrlich gesacht zu kompliziert....


 
Möchtest du fragen haben, bin ich bereit um, wo möglich, diese zu übersetzen. (Holländisch ist nicht einfach zu verstehen.)


----------



## Lars91 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

DANKE roha...
nene dein deutsch ist eigentlich super...#6 #6 #6 

deine posen sind einfach klasse...
mit dem edding als farbe versuch ich auch mal...
sieht irgendwie so professionell aus!
naja schonmal herzlichen dank für deine tipps...übersetzen brauchst du nich. das mach ich dann über wordlingo oder wie das heißt (--->danke für den link)
echt nette homepage..hab schon oft über google nach solchen seiten gekuckt aber nur posenbau eingegeben und nicht dobberbouw:q


----------



## Lars91 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

achso noch einmal ne frage an alle posenbauer...
welchen klaarlack nehmt ihr? ich hatte mal welchen von graupner(so eine modellbaufirma--hatte ich noch von nem flugzeug über) und der war richtich gut dafür... der ließ sich auch mit wasser aus den pinseln auswaschen. ein anderer vorteil war: die fasern haben sich nicht aufgestellt...

leider ist er jetzt leer (leider auch sehr teuer 100g 6€) und jetzt habe ich sonen lack den man mit lösungsmittel auswaschen muss (glaube das ist dann nicht auf wasserbasis oder so) und bei dem haben sich dann immer die fasern des holzes aufgestellt...

kennt ihr einen klaarlack der all diese bedingungen erfüllt?
für hinweise und tips SEHR DANKBAR...


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

vor dem Klarlack mußt Du immer mit Clou Schnellschleifgrund fixieren und krz zwischenschleifen dann ist die Oberfläche perfekt

als Lack empfehle ich 2K Lesonal Klarlack vom Autolacker der härtet richtig schön durch und ist hochbrillant


----------



## Roha (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Noch ein website ;
http://users.pandora.be/pennenrosseel/nieuwspagina1.htm

von meinem Belgischen Freund; Ludo Rosseel.  (Leider auch in der Hollandische Sprache) 

http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/article.asp?UAN=3652&SP=&v=3

http://www.floatman.co.uk/store/index.php
Dieser letste site ist von einem Englander der auch Posen verkauft. 

Immerhin ist es ein sehr schone hobby!


----------



## Roha (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> vor dem Klarlack mußt Du immer mit Clou Schnellschleifgrund fixieren und krz zwischenschleifen dann ist die Oberfläche perfekt


 
Stimmt genau!! Mein Freund Ludo und Ich gebrauchen Clou sehr gerne.


----------



## Lars91 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

erstma danke für die links....mal wieder top#6

bei diesem lack den ich vorher hatte brauchte man das gar nicht grundieren...wollte halt nur wissen ob es das auch "von firma billig" gibt...


----------



## Lars91 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

war grad im keller und hab gebaut...
ic weiß eigenlob stinkt aber für mich ist sie perfekt geworden (dank roha der trick mit dem edding verleiht der pose so ein richtich professionelles aussehen...#6 :m )

wenn ich jetzt doch noch an die stahlstäbchen rankommen würde...;+

hab bei www.stonfo.com geguckt aber nichts gefunden...
haste vllt den link?


----------



## Roha (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt doch noch an die stahlstäbchen rankommen würde...;+
> 
> hab bei www.stonfo.com geguckt aber nichts gefunden...
> haste vllt den link?


 
Diese stahlstäbchen sind schon bei Stonfo zu bekommen.
Zum beispiel;
Artikelnummer; 412 Inox (rostfrei) diameter 0,5mm 
Artikelnummer; 413 Inox (rostfrei) diameter 0,6mm

Es stimmt das mann sich diese sachen nicht auf dem website anschauen kann. Es gibt noch viele sachen für Posenbau von Stonfo die leider auch nicht dort (Website) zu finden sind.


----------



## Lars91 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

also auf der website habe ich viel gefunden...
antennen, antenneneinsätze, schnuröhsen(wer macht die denn nicht selber????|kopfkrat|supergri ).... 
und wo krieg ich die dann her???
was kostet den eine wenn mans ausrechnet?


----------



## Kingfish (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Lars, kannst Du mal ein Foto von Deinem neuen Stück einstellen??
Gruss Kingfish 



Lars91 schrieb:


> war grad im keller und hab gebaut...
> ic weiß eigenlob stinkt aber für mich ist sie perfekt geworden (dank roha der trick mit dem edding verleiht der pose so ein richtich professionelles aussehen...#6 :m )
> 
> wenn ich jetzt doch noch an die stahlstäbchen rankommen würde...;+
> ...


----------



## Roha (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> also auf der website habe ich viel gefunden...
> antennen, antenneneinsätze, schnuröhsen(wer macht die denn nicht selber????|kopfkrat|supergri )....
> und wo krieg ich die dann her???
> was kostet den eine wenn mans ausrechnet?


Werden Stonfo-sachen nicht in Deutschland in Angelshops verkauft??


----------



## Lars91 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

also ich bin froh das es das forum gibt...
denn in deutschland gibt es NICHTS zu diesem thema...
#d :v|evil: 
hab nch nie irgendeinen laden mit bauteilen gefunden...nichtmal ein großer deutscher versandhändler hat sowas im programm...
ich nehm bist jetzt immer nur saschlickspieße...


----------



## Lars91 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hier die fotos...also ich bin zufrieden..:g  DANKE ROHA...sehen sie nicht so "holzig" aus


----------



## Roha (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das sind doch richtig gut gemachte Posen. Klasse!!

Ich habe doch eine Deutsche webseite gefunden wo mann material fur Posenbau bekommen kann.
http://www.michaelschloegl.de/kleinteile.html

*Fieberglasantennen *
*60cm lang, transparent*



Diese sind auch von der firma Stonfo aus Italien importiert worden. Vieleicht ware es moglich um auch carbon- und stahlstäbchen dort zu bestellen?!


----------



## meeresdrachen (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

@all,

stelle euch meine Bastelarbeiten vor.
Aus den Schutzhülsen für die Zünder der
Silvesterraketen.
Stabile Trinkhalme,Wirbel,UHU-Kleber.





Die Einzelteile





Die fertigen Posen





Der Schwimmtest





Die unbebleite Pose ist nicht brauchbar.Sinkt schon durch
ihr Eigengewicht.Die andern beiden werden demnächst einem
Praxistest unterzogen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Lars91 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

joa die sind danz doch auch ganz nett...#6 
was tragen die?

@roha...erstma danke...sind die dinger nicht für antennen?
ich wollte diese stäbe die unten dran sind nehmen..
oder kann man die dasfür auch nehmen?

@alle andern: ich hab schon viele unten in der leiste bei Aktive Benutzer viele namen gesehn die noch nie geschrieben habt... wenn euch das interesseiert schreibt doch mal was...ich denke alle werden auch eure fragen beantworten


----------



## Lars91 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

oi oi oi ich glaub ich bin süchtig... wenn ja dann ist es eine schöne droge...POSENBAU!!!:k :l im moment find ich es sogar besser als wobblerbau: --->visit: wobbler vom besenstiel!
so hier mein neuer waggler (will nächste saison damit ma auf schleie---hauptsache die tragkraft stimmt):


----------



## Kingfish (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Lars,
Ja die sehen wirklich toll aus.Vor allem die die zweite von rechts gefällt mir sehr gut.Schöner sind manche im LAden auch nicht.Gratulation #h 
Gruss Dieter (Kingfish)




Lars91 schrieb:


> hier die fotos...also ich bin zufrieden..:g DANKE ROHA...sehen sie nicht so "holzig" aus


----------



## Kingfish (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo, ist auch ne tolle Idee mit den Plastikhütchen.Ich hab an Neujahr auch welche eingesammelt und will sie für meine batteriebetriebenen Leuchtposen verwenden.Habs mal provisorisch ausprobiert-und das klappt super.
Man lernt immer wieder was dazu.
Übrigens was anstatt Strohhalm auch gut geht sind die Röhrchen, wie sie an den Papierfahnen die dann die Kinder schwenken, dran sind.Muss ma nur aufpassen das man welche erwischt die im Innendurchmesser nicht zu groß sind.
Gruß Dieter (Kingfish)



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> stelle euch meine Bastelarbeiten vor.
> Aus den Schuzhülsen für die Zünder der
> ...


----------



## Lars91 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke,danke...:vik:


----------



## Roha (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> @roha...erstma danke...sind die dinger nicht für antennen?
> ich wollte diese stäbe die unten dran sind nehmen..
> oder kann man die dasfür auch nehmen?


 
Diese Fieberglasantennen sind auch sehr gut geeignet für unten dran.
An der obenseite kann man diese Fieberglasantennen fluo-orange farben mit zum beispiel; Revell 332 seiden matt. 
Fiberglas ist transparent. Deswegen kommt das Licht durch die Antenne und ist Sie besser zu sehen.


----------



## Lars91 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

okay sind das für 1,30 auch so viele wie auf dem bild????


----------



## Roha (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> okay sind das für 1,30 auch so viele wie auf dem bild????


 
Ich denke das ist der Preis pro Stuck (60cm!!)


----------



## Lars91 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

oha na dann isses ja ganz schön teuer...oder?


----------



## Roha (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Schau mal diese Video an;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc-VxYYQelo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eclubpescabutarque%2Ecom%2Freportajes%5Fmateriales%2Ehtml
Ein Spänischer Posenbauer macht sehr schöne Posen.


----------



## bärchen (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

....also wenn ich sonst nichts zu tun hätte, würde ich auch Posen bauen 
Mal ehrlich: Was versprecht Ihr euch von selbstgebauten ? Es gibt doch eine so große Vielzahl verschiedener Posen zu kaufen


----------



## Roha (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



bärchen schrieb:


> ....also wenn ich sonst nichts zu tun hätte, würde ich auch Posen bauen
> Mal ehrlich: Was versprecht Ihr euch von selbstgebauten ? Es gibt doch eine so große Vielzahl verschiedener Posen zu kaufen


Stimmt, aber selber Posen machen ist; fun, billiger und man kann sich Posen machen die exact so sind wie man sie verlangt.


----------



## Igor (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Roha schrieb:


> Schau mal diese Video an



#6Schönes Video
da kann man auch was lernen


----------



## Lars91 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

bei den letzten beiträgen kann ich nur zustimmen außer bärchen|uhoh: 
wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach ma........naja egal is halt ansicht sache;+


----------



## Lars91 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ey ich krieg zu viel...dieses video scheint ja ganz gut zu sein aber er bricht bei mir immer nach 33 seks ab...MIST!!! obwohl er fertig geladen hat....


----------



## hackebeil (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



bärchen schrieb:


> ....also wenn ich sonst nichts zu tun hätte, würde ich auch Posen bauen
> Mal ehrlich: Was versprecht Ihr euch von selbstgebauten ? Es gibt doch eine so große Vielzahl verschiedener Posen zu kaufen


naja, mit selbstgebauten sachen machts einfach mehr spass was zu fangen. glaub wenn man mit dem einfachen stock und schnur gut fangen würde, würde ich das vorziehen.

zum posenbau: ein alter bekannter hat sein angelhobby wegen hohem alter aufgegeben (auch das gibts, bevor ich aufhöre fall ich tot ins wasser). in seiner kiste waren neben tausenden stachelschweinborsten auch ne tolle pose. es war ein alter roter edingstift. am unterem ende war dieser flachgedrückt und ein loch für die schnur durchgebohrt. billig einfach und laut seiner aussage gut


----------



## werner77 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal eine Seite gefunden, auf der man mögliche zum Posenbau findet. Vor allem eins: ganz dünne Balsaholz-Rundhölzer und Acrylrohre (3mm, für durchsichtige Durchlaufposen mit Innenlauf !). Schaut mal unter www.architekturbedarf.de. Die Seite schaut zwar unprofessionell aus aber dafür gibts allse was man braucht.
Gruß
Werner


----------



## Lars91 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

nette seite...
übrigens geht das video jez endlich =)
ach übrigens @bärchen: warum gehst du angeln??? die fische im geschäft sind doch viel billiger...(als vereinsbeitrag, kosten für zubehör....)


----------



## Lars91 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ roha hab mir erstmal federstahldraht bei ebay ersteigert...hoffentlich ist der geeignet dafür...|kopfkrat
0,7mm ist der dick. was hälst du davon? (wenn er nicht geeignet ist fällt mir bestimmt was ein... )


----------



## Roha (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Lars,

Ich hoffe du hast rostfreies stahldraht 'ersteigert'. Normales federstahldraht ist nicht rostfrei und dadurch nicht gut um zu verwenden in eine Pose.

0,7mm ist dick aber es ist gut zu gebrauchen für Posen > 2 gramm.  
Ich gebrauche 0,5mm Draht für 0,25 gr. bis 1,0 gr. Posen.
0,6mm gebrauche ich für Posen ab 1,25 gr. bis 3 gram

Stahldraht sorgt für Posenstabilität und dadurch ist es besser als carbon wen man auf Brassen angeln geht.


----------



## Lars91 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke für deine schnelle antwort...
also ich angel eigentlich nie sooooooo fein...
so ab 2,5gramm
ja ist rostfrei...niro feder-edelstahl-draht...


----------



## Lars91 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hier meine 3 neuen:


----------



## MCF (11. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Leute
Erst mal Respect für die guten Beiträge in diesem Thema! Natürlich sind auch eure Eigenbau Posen sehr beeindruckend, denn ich habe mich auch mal versucht selber was zu Bastelln. Da ich aber mit dem Ergebnis nicht zu frieden war, machte ich mich im Internet auf die suche nach Tipps und bin bei euch gelandet. Will euch meine Eigenbau Posen natürlich nicht vorenthalten und Poste sie gleich mit. In diesem sinne...
man liest sich
Gruss mcf


----------



## Lars91 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

gut das is doch schonma ein anfang... die werden auch von mal zu mal besser... ich bau jez ungefähr ein halbes jahr...hier meine neuste. viel erfolg beim bauen noch#h


----------



## MCF (12. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Lars
Sieht klasse aus deine neue Pose. 
Gruss mcf


----------



## Lars91 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

versuch doch auch mal deine auf einer bohrmaschine zu drehen... geht recht einfach und man erzielt spitzenergebnisse...


----------



## MCF (13. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi
War Heute Nachmittag eine Tisch Halterung für die Bohrmaschine kaufen, werde sie Morgen Testen und mal schauen wie die Posen werden. Bin schon gespannt wie das geht. 
Gruss mcf


----------



## Lars91 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

alles kla mach das mal... diese fließwasserpose n paar seiten vorher ist mein erster versuch gewesen...


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Mit der Bohrmaschine und einer Tischdrechselvorrichtung kann man sehr leicht hübsche Ergebnisse erziehlen. Der Holzstab aus dem gedreht wird sollte immer etwas länger als anschließend erwünscht sein damit man die Enden wegdrechseln kann. Durch die Werkstückaufnahme bekommen die schließlich kleine Löcher und wenn man zu sehr spannt auch Risse.
Auf der Drechselvorrichtung kann man auch sehr gut Schleifen und sogar Lackieren wenn man ganz gerade Striche wünscht


----------



## Lars91 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

habe einen neuen satz posen gebaut... is für einen leine(so heißt der fluss hier)-altarm
liegen zwischen 1,5-3,0gramm

wenn gewünscht werde ich vllt mal eine art fotoreport reinstellen...?!?!
hab ich eh jemandem versprochen... wenn wer interesse hat melden! oder kuckt euch einfach die hp von roha an die is einfach nur super

hier der neue posensatz


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Lars die teile die du gebaut hast sehen echt Klasse aus#6.


----------



## MCF (16. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Lars
Sehr schöne Posen. Ich bin an einem Fotoreport zum Posenbau sehr interessiert. Die Homepage von roha ist ein super tipp, kannte ich noch nicht.
Gruss mcf


----------



## Lars91 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke danke
wie gesagt das drehen auf der bohrmaschine ist sehr empfehlenswert... meine sehen jetzt noch ein tick besser aus als auf dem foto also ich denke in einem monat kann man außer der handschrift der grammanzahl die posen kaum nochh von gekauften unterscheiden...
zeigt doch mal eure!


----------



## Lars91 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

na leute nich schwächeln
wo bleiben eure posen?

mcf? wie siehts auch mit dem drechseln...?


----------



## MCF (9. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Lars

Das drechseln von Posen geht gut, habe schon diverse Rohlinge angefertigt die nur noch auf den Lack und Farbe warten. Spätestens ende Woche kann ich die ersten Fotos dazu hochladen.

Gruss mcf


----------



## Lars91 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

okay geht doch weiter so!!!#6


----------



## Angler-Horsti (15. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Him alle zusammen, ich würde mal für eine Wasserkugel ein dickes Stück Fichten/birkenholz nehmen, und das Ganze in Eiform dreckseln...!  -dann nur noch ein Loch durch, und fertig...!

das ganze hat dann ein ziemlich hohes WG ich empfehle, eine Rute mit etwas steifer Vollaktion für den Auswurf zu verwenden...

Gruß und Petri  Heil...!!!!!!


JOHANNES


----------



## Lars91 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hmmmmm... das wär mirn bissel zu grob damit zu angeln aber eig keine schlechte idee...|rolleyes :vik: 
@mcf ende der woche.........?#c 

sieh zu ich will deine ergebnisse sehn|evil: :q


----------



## BallerNacken (15. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hat schon ma jemand versucht ne Lutscherpose selber zu bauen??

ich persönlich kann keine Posen selber bauen, da ich sowas wie ne Dehbank oder so net besitze.

Aber vlt. hat ja einer von euch schon ma eine gebaut. Mich würde halt nur interessieren, wie die so aussieht?!|wavey:


----------



## Lars91 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

habs ma probiert aber nei benutzt...
keine ahnung wo das ding is...brauchst außerdem keine drehbank!!! ganz normal bohrmaschine reicht vollkommen


----------



## BallerNacken (18. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

wie machste das denn mit ner Bohrmaschiene? Also du meinst schon sowas, womit man Löcher in die Wand bohrt?#c

sry, hab da net so die Ahnung von!


----------



## Lars91 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

:q wohoooooooooo:q 
genau das ding zum löcher in die wand bohren 

nimmste einfach einen alten nagel kneifst mit nem bolzenschneider (das ding zum draht abkneifen:q )
den kopf ab...und schiebst nun balsaholz drauf (zentriert vorgebort) dann machste die kiste an und hältst schleifpapier dran...
so lange bis es die gewünschte form erreicht....

sry wegen der ironie in meinem beitrag...is doch net bös gemeint^^


----------



## Angler-Horsti (18. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hey Bondex,

ich habe schon viel von dir gelesen, und finde, du hast echt tolle Ideen..  FETTEN Respekt...

Ich habe mal probiert zu drechseln, aber das klappt bei mir nich so ganz...

Aber ich habe mir jetzt schon mehrere Posen gebaut, die ich entweder aus anderen, alten zusammengebastelt habe, oder immer aus Kunststoff (ungedreckselt...>grinz<).

Ich persönlich bevorzuge für solche "Kunststoffposen" kleine (wenn möglich: durchsichtige) Röhrchen, da die, wenn sie an beiden Enden verschlossen sind, auch ohne Schwimmkörper ganz hervorragent stehen...
Die Röhrchen müssen einen Hohlraum von ungefähr 3-8 mm haben... Die Dicke der "Wände" des Röhrchens  muss ungefähr 1-2 mm betragen...

Da mein Fotoapperat zurzeit defekt ist, kann ich dir meine neueste (und meiner Meinung nach die bislang beste) Pose nur schriftlich vorstellen, aber wenn du der Basel-Freak bist, für den ich dich halte, dann dürfte das ja trotzdem kein Problem darstellen....=).....:

Zuerst musst du wissen, auf was du Angeln willst... Ich bevorzuge für Weißfische beispielsweise nur ungefähr 5-15 cm lange Röhrchen, für Zander hingegen schon Röhrchen um die 30 cm... (Fetzen/ Tauwurm).
Das übrige Material besteht aus einer Taschentuchpackung ("Softis"), 1 m weißem Garn, und wasserdichtem Kleber...!

Zuerst schneidest du von einer Seite aus ein Stück von dem Röhrchen ab, indem du die Klinge (sehr scharf!) am Ende des Röhrchens anlegst und mit einer schnellen, seitlich nach unten gerichteten Bewegung ein keilförmiges Stück abschneidest. Danach bohrst du in den nun entstandenen "Schnabel" ein dünnes Loch, wo später die Schnur durchläuft. Nun steckst du in jedes Ende des Röhrchens ein 3-4 mm langes Rundholz (evtl. hölzerner Schaschlikspieß) hinein, das logischer Weise ein ganz klein wenig dünner sein muss, als dein Innendurchmesser vom Rohr, damit man es auch noch mit Kleber fixieren kann. Das Rundhölzchen muss ganz in dem Röhrchen versenkt werden...!
Nun lässt man das Ganze erst mal trocknen.
Dann kommt die Taschentuchpackung zum Einsatz: Ziehe einfach den Klebestreifen ab, schneide in zurecht, und klebe ihn an das "normale" Ende der Pose. ich benutze immer "Zewa Softis", da die einen besonders auffälligen Klebestreifen als Verschluss haben. Solltest du andere Taschentücher verwenden, geht natürlich auch rotes (gelbes/schwarzes) Isolierband...=) =) =) !!!

Als Schönheitskorrektur kannst du jetzt noch die Stelle, wo das andere Rundholz durch das Röhrchen durchschaut, mit weißem Garn umwickeln.

So, das war's! Falls es noch Fragen gibt: jojo.rotfuchs@web.de

MfG              
                            JOHANNES

PS: Diese Bauart lege ich natürlich auch allen anderen Anglern hier an die Leine...=)


----------



## Roha (19. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier habe ich ein Photo von meinen Creationen;





Grusse aus Holland


----------



## Lars91 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sehr schön wie hast du die farbe hingkriegt?


----------



## BallerNacken (19. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Lars91...die ironie kann ich ab!

@Roha...echt schöne Posen haste da gebaut. Wie haste denn die "Flügel" oder es sind glaube ich stabilisatoren hinbekommen?

wenn ich zeit habe, sprich mit Abi feddig bin, werde ich mich da auch ma ran machen#6


----------



## Roha (20. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> sehr schön wie hast du die farbe hingkriegt?


 
Mit Gelber Clou habe ich den Balsa körper zuerst gefarbt. Zwei Coatings transparenter Porenfüller und rote farbe machen Balsa wasserfest.
Zu letzt habe ich ein Polyurethan Klarlack gebraucht damit der Pose schön glanzend wird und stärker ist.


----------



## Roha (20. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Roha... Wie haste denn die "Flügel" oder es sind glaube ich stabilisatoren hinbekommen?


 
Für meine Waggler gebrauche ich Pfaufedern. Die 'Flügel' sind aus transparenter kunststoff verpackung. Ich mache kleine einschnitte in dieser federn und mit Secundenkleber werden diese Flügel fest gemacht.
Später farbe ich diese Flügel


----------



## BallerNacken (20. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ah ok...sieht auf jeden gut aus! so richtig Original und die farben auch. So a la Mosella, bolo Posen wie ich finde!:q


----------



## Lars91 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

jo einfach nur genial der kerl....
DER KANNS RICHTIG!!!

na dann wolln wirs bald auchma wieder brobiern|rolleyes


----------



## OmG (29. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

kannst du auch auf auftrag eine pose für mich basteln?=) preis muss Du mir sagen.


----------



## Bondex (30. April 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Für den Bach habe ich mir aus Strohhalmen ganz billige Einwegposen gebastelt. Die befestige ich einfach mit Tesafilm an der Schnur. Es muß ja nicht lange halten weil ich viel Abrisse dort habe.
Einfach Strohhalm an beiden Enden heiß machen und zuschweißen. Dann ein Klecks rote Farbe drauf - fertig. Und sie funzen ideal und haben eine hohe Tragkraft für deie Größe. Arbeitsaufwand und Kosten sind Minimal


----------



## Lars91 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



MCF schrieb:


> Spätestens ende Woche kann ich die ersten Fotos dazu hochladen.
> 
> Gruss mcf


 

is klaaaaaa.... #d los maaaaann ich will ma wieder bilder sehn:r


----------



## Angler-Horsti (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sach ma Bondex, hast du meine Mails gekriegt, oder mach ich was mit dem verschicken falsch???

Gruß,

                                  JOHANNES


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

wie gesagt, ich habe nichts bekommen


----------



## Angler-Horsti (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo an alle! 

ich habe heute was ganz tolles entdeckt:

Bondex hatte ja mal die "Einwegposen" vorgestellt, aber die hatten für meine Zwecke zu wenig tragkraft...  (System, Fetzen) also hab ich mal probiert nachzudenken, und oh Wunder es hat Fuktioniert...!  =)    
-in vielen Bastelgeschäften bekommt man für ein paar Cent Balsaholzkugeln. in die nur ein loch bohren, und z.B. ein Schslikschpieß reinschieben...!  als Stopper könnt ihr ein Stopperknoten anwenden, oder ein gummiband...

mit diesen teilen sind häufige Risse und Hänger kein Problem, auch mit schweren Ködern...

Viele Grüße,


                                  JOHANNES


----------



## Bobba (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi , bin neu hier,
 Schöne Posen baut ihr da...#6
Hab auch ne gebaut, zur hälfte aus Kulli, mag Handarbeit deshalb nich gedrechselt, SOOO schöne Blasen an den Händen bekommen...:q Auf das Benutzen meiner Hände als Schleifpapier hab ich verzichtet|rolleyes

Hier die Bilder::g


----------



## Lars91 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

erstma: schön das sich hier mal wieder wer meldet.

joa sieht doch schon janz nett aus...
wie siehts mit der tragkraft aus?


----------



## forellenfischer21 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi bin noch recht neu hier im forum und will mogen loslegen und mir meine erste pose selbst bauen und hab auch gleiche frage ich bau mir e waggler und wollte wissen wie ihr die auftriebskörper anbringt mit leim oder wie


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Nimm Balsaholz, bohr das mit einem feinen Bohrer an. Steck in das Loch eine Antenne die Du in knalligen Farben bepinselst. Die Antenne fixierst Du am besten mit Pattex


----------



## Bondex (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich würde sicher wasserfesten Holzleim verwenden oder auch Epoxykleber (Uhu endfest)


----------



## forellenfischer21 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

also meine posen sind jetzt fertig und wie kann ich die bilder ins board stellen ???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Du machst deine Fotos per Digicam. Dann gibt es da so ein Programm das nent sich Irfan View. Dort  suchst du dir dann ein Bild aus.  Nun klickst du  auf  Bild- Größe  ändern-640x480 Pixel.  Nun  kanst du dein Bild speichern.  Dannw enn du antworten willst klickst du  auf der Leiste über deinem Geschriebenen  auf die Büroklammer. Suchst das Bild auf deinem Rrechner und  lädst es hoch. Fertig!


----------



## forellenfischer21 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

und wo krieg ich das programm her


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Oh, ja. Ich glaube das kann man sich irgendwo downloaden. ich scheu noch mal kurz nach.|wavey:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hehe, dirkt gefunden.
http://www.irfanview-downloadseite.com/
Ich habe zwar noch die alte 3.98 Version aber ich denke das amcht keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Bobba (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*


Die Pose ist eigentlich hohl. Hab n großes Loch reingebohrt und Kugelschreiuberhälfte reingeschraubt mit heißkleber.
Hab noch n Wirbel befestigt und ne Laufpose draus gemacht...:g
(genau hingucken)
Hier die Fotos:#6


----------



## mycel (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo habe viele anregungen bekommen,und nun frage ich mich wo ich günstig balsaholz herbekomme.bis jetzt noch nicht fündig geworden#q

bitte um antwort.
#:

p.s. möchte nicht im internet bestellen suche einen laden in hamburg.

wenn ich dann welche gemacht habe stell ich sie ein.

@bondex
würde auch autolack aus der dose gehen?
habe da noch neonfarben und klarlacke


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Gehe entweder in Modellbaugeschäfte, oder wenn es das bei euch gibt Conrad Electronic.
In die Modellbau Abteilung und dann nach Balsaholz fargen. Habe damals einfach fürs Basteln, hmm ich glaube 10 1 Mter Bratter mit einer dicke von 1,5 cm für ca. 10 Euro bekomen.
Oder wenn du keine Lust hast die Dinger auszusägen sondern nur zu feilen dann gehe in den Baumarkt oder eben wieder anch Conrad. Da ist es für Balsaholz Leisten am Billigsten.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ui, hat ganz schön lange gedauert bis ich mich durch den Thread "gefressen" habe.
Ich hatte es ja schon mal mit Wobbler probiert aber die waren dann eher mehr eine Art von einem zerfezten Fischchen.
Also das war wirklich eher mehr eine Katastrophe  als ein Gewinn.  Was mir besondes da Schwer gefallen ist ist das durchboren das belibt mir hier erstaprt da man ja auch Laufposen machen kann welche unten befsetigt sind.
Also ich werde mich nun hier mal dran machen.
Habe ja nun genug Zeit zum Basteln, ich stelle mir das zwar nicht gerade einfach vor aber bestimmt einfacher als Wobbler.
Hoffentlich kommen dann bald die ersten funktionstüchtige Posen hier rein.


----------



## Lars91 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hmmmm das mit der schwierigkeit kann man so und so sehn...sagen wir ma es dauert nicht so lange und man muss sich nicht ständig drum kümmern...die formste und lackst sie und lasst sie trocken... nich hier noch ne schicht und da noche eine...gefällt mir aber auch besser


----------



## Feeder-Freak (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ja, bei Wobblern war eben immer das Problem mit der Stabilität un der Beschwerung. Oder wie man hier die Öse reinbekommt nd dieses Dekor. Meinen Wobbler hatten meistens nur einen farbe.
Ich habe zwei halbwegs fertige hinbekommen einen der 9 Gr. wiegt mit innen eingebauter Bleiolive und einen Miniwobbler aber als ich die dann laufen sehen hab:v. 

Also ich denke heute werde ich mich mal an die erste Pose ranmachen, habe auch schon einen Idee was es für einne werden sollte.
Ein Waggler mit ca. vier Gr. Tarkkraft.


----------



## Lars91 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja kannst dir ja mal meine angucken die hatten auch 3-5 gramm
meine das foto hatte ich reingestellt


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

So, die erste Pose ist fertig. Ist mir sogar wei ich finde sehr gut gelunegen (für den Anfang).
Muss nur noc lackiert werden dann ist sie fertig *freu*.
Mit den vier Gramm ist es nicht so wirklich hingekommen da man das mit der Größe erst mal in den Griff bekommen muss.

Fotos kommen natürlich wenn das Ding lackiert und fertig zum Einsatzt ist.


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich habe mal versucht eine vorgebleite Schleppose für Forellen zu bauen. Mich störte bei den gekauften immer der dünne Stil. Wenn man die naß neu montieren will fummelt man sich mit dünner Schnureinen Wolf. Außerdem verhängt sich das lange Schleppvorfach permanent am Ende der Antenne weil sich dort noch so ein Kügelchen befindet. Durchgebrochen sind mir davon auch schon so einige.
Damit das nicht mehr passiert habe ich als Röhrchen Carbonrohr (alte Rute) verwendet. Das ist dicker im Querschnitt und somit kann ich auf die Sichtperle verzichten:m Auch die Schnur sollte sich nun besser auffädeln lassen. Zur Not passt eine Ködernadel locker hindurch|kopfkrat

Die Konstruktion ist supereinfach: Dachdeckerblei am Ende um das Röhrchen wickeln und mit 2K Epoxy fixieren. Dann vorsichtig in die Bohrmaschine einspannen und durch das Styrodur bohren. So paßt es anschließend absolut genau in den Auftriebskörper


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

jetzt nur noch den Körper mit Epoxy aufkleben und grob in Form schnitzen (Tapetenmesser) Den Rest erledigt man durch Schleifen wieder mit der Bohrmaschine. 
Den Körper habe ich danach mit Acrylfarbe schwarz gestrichen und später noch mit Epoxy versiegelt.
Etwas Leuchtfarbe an die Spitze und fertig ist die Sbirullinopose


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hier noch die restlichen Bilder:m


----------



## Bobba (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Bondex,
nicht schlecht!!! Gute Idee!!! Schön.
Wenn man ma was selber macht hat man die gelegenheit was zu verbessern.. was ich dann ma gemacht habe...:

Eine Deo-Kugel kombiniert mit einer leeren  Kugelschreibermiene macht eine schöne Laufpose, durch die die Schnur direkt durchgeht!!!
hier de Bilder:


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Witzige Idee! Wie hast Du die Restfarbe aus der Miene bekommen? Die Röhrchen aus Deozerstäuberflaschen sind auch schön fest und auch transparent. Müßten gut gehen


----------



## andi72 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> ...14 cm lang und 2mm Durchmesser. Der langt für dei meisten Posenkörper schon


moin moin
in welcher abteilung bekomm denn sowas ? - ich finde immer 
nur die standartgrößen (längen)

andi


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

andy
weiß jetzt gerade nicht mehr was Du meinst. Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge was Du suchst


----------



## andi72 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

na die 2 mm bohrer in 14 cm länge,die du weiter
oben gepostet hattest ....#h
ich hab in den baumärkten shcon das personal gescheucht,
konnte aba nur standartgrößen bekommen -

andi






(pssst : andi bitte mit *i*) :g


----------



## Bondex (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ach so das meintest Du.
Ich habe meine von einem Russen auf dem Flohmarkt. Sicher bekommst Du solche Bohrer auch nicht im Baumarkt. Eher bei spezialisierten Eisenwahrenläden oder bei Firmen, die Werkzeuge und Maschinen an Profis (z.B. Schlosser) verkaufen. Vielleicht aber auch in der Industrie...
Wozu brauchst Du so lange Teile? Was (Material) willst Du damit bohren?


----------



## andi72 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich versenke meine ösen für wobbler eigentlich senkrecht durch den körper,nur manche modelle die schon richtung größenwahn gehen (glider) , da reichen standartgrößen eben nich mehr, --

aber auf die idee mit dem aufsägen hätt ich auch selber kommen können ...#c

für sowas eben ...


----------



## Lars91 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

falsches thema?! aber trotzdem schick...der eine nach der vorlage von nordin?


----------



## andi72 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> falsches thema?! aber trotzdem schick...der eine nach der vorlage von nordin?


 
nee nich wirklich , weil der bohrer ja für posen 
gedacht war - ich will ihn nur zweckentfremdet 
zum wobbler/jerk-bau haben

............................................................................

jupp - is der stormörten aus dem *"nordin'schen bastelbuch":vik::vik::vik:*


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das könntest Du natürlich machen. Allerdings dürfen Tipps die hier gepostet werden nur für den Posenbau Anwendung finden. Am Ende kommt noch jemand auf die Idee seine Posen wie einen kleinen Barsch zu lackieren!!!


----------



## Bobba (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin,
Ich habe eine gel miene genommen, die sind immer dicker...,
du entfernst den kopf und pustest alles raus |bla:
geht nur bei gel kullis! bei den einfachenKullis:#q vergiss überhaupt den posenbau damit.... nur wenn du ne leergeschribene hast.. dat is aber nich immer der Fall..#q

dann nimmst du diese Pfeiffenreiniger (son Draht mit Härchen)|kopfkrat
und damit solltest du alles an den innenwänden abkriegen.

Wenn die Miene zu dick ist, also ein großes Loch hat, sodass der Gummistopper durchflutscht, so nehme ein kleineres Rörchen (Z.B. ende einer einfachen Kullimiene, dies ist immer sauber und leer) Heißklebe druf undrein in die dickere Gel miene.:g

Übrtigens ist die Deokugel nich einfach symetrisch im mittelpunkt gerade zu durchbohren|gr: grrrr!


----------



## Fangnix (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Zu den Kuli-Mienen: Wenn ihr welche aus Metall habt, dann bekommt ihr die restliche Farbe durch erhitzen (z.B. Feuerzeug) raus. Müsst nur aufpassen, dass ihr nicht alles in eurer Umgebung mit Kuli-Tinte vollsaut  . Spreche da aus Erfahrung...
Gruß


----------



## Lars91 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

baut hier noch wer posen zum stippen oder sind roha und ich die einziegen?


----------



## jirgel (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*





Also Ich bastle meine Posen aus Stachelschweinborsten die ich aus dem Zoo bekomme


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

stechelscheinborsten waren meine ersten posen die ich bessen habe......


----------



## Angler-Horsti (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

vieviel hat so eine stachelschweinborste denn an Tragkraft?

und sieht man die noch, wenn die 20m weiter draußen ist?


Gruß,                      JOHANNES


----------



## Angler-Horsti (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo an alle... ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir jm. sagen kann, wie ich eine pose baue, die zwar nicht so viel Tragkraft hat (ca 3-5g) aber schwer und groß genug ist, auch auf weiter distans zu angeln,..
man könnte doch z.B. einfach holz anstatt balsa nehmen...   das wäre nicht soleicht (man überwindet auch große distanzen leichter) und hätte auch niocht so viel tragkraft, das man immer erst ein kilo blei ranhängen muss, um sie auszubleien...

hat schoma jm. erfahrungen gemacht?  wäre dankbar für ein paar antworten...


gruß         Johannes


----------



## muddyliz (4. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier mal meine neuesten Basteleien: Posen mit Wechselspitze und Wechselknopf. Im Posenkörper ist oben ein 2mm-Loch, in das die Wechselspitze press hineinpasst. Je nach Lichtverhältnissen kann man einfach die Wecheslspitze herausnehmen und durch eine andere ersetzen bzw. noch einen Wechselknopf draufsetzen (bei größeren Entfernungen besser zu sehen). Befestigt werden die Posen mit 2 passenden Posengummis (die man vor der Montage des Wirbels auf die Schnur schiebt), eins ganz unten und eins auf der Basis der Wechselspitze. So kann man auch schnell den Posenkörper auf der Schnur wechseln, wenn man z.B. zu viel oder zu wenig Blei an der Schnur hat.
Gebaut sind die Körper aus 15er Balsa-Rundholz , der Rest sind Schaschlikstäbchen, die Wechselknöpfe sind aus Balsaresten gefertigt. Das knallige orangerot ist Leuchtpigment Blaze (hab ich bei Ihhhbäää billig ersteigert) mit Kronengrund gemischt und mit dem Pinsel aufgetragen, trocknet ruckzuck.


----------



## Lars91 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ angler horsti
sorry für die verspätete antwort aber war im urlaub...

zu deiner frage:
blei doch einfach die pose schon vor?! wenn dun waggler baust kannst du einfach diese bleioliven nehmen und den schlauch rausziehen... dann steckst du deine öse rein/durch und klebst sie unten an den posenkörper...
vllt ist das ja das, was du suchst#c


----------



## Käptn Nemo (5. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

die besten posen die ich kenn zum aalangeln in den weser buhnen bastelt ich aus nem alten korken aner drehmaschiene:l herrlich die teile:l


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

man könnte doch z.B. einfach holz anstatt balsa nehmen... das wäre nicht soleicht (man überwindet auch große distanzen leichter) und hätte auch niocht so viel tragkraft, das man immer erst ein kilo blei ranhängen muss, um sie auszubleien...


Das ist keine gute Idee. Schwere Posen fliegen in der Montage geworfen weniger weit als vorgebleite Waggler oder Sbiroposen. Also je leichter der Grundwerkstoff desto weiter der Wurf und desto sauberer fliegt die Montage


----------



## anguilla 320 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Hier mal meine neuesten Basteleien: Posen mit Wechselspitze und Wechselknopf. Im Posenkörper ist oben ein 2mm-Loch, in das die Wechselspitze press hineinpasst. Je nach Lichtverhältnissen kann man einfach die Wecheslspitze herausnehmen und durch eine andere ersetzen bzw. noch einen Wechselknopf draufsetzen (bei größeren Entfernungen besser zu sehen). Befestigt werden die Posen mit 2 passenden Posengummis (die man vor der Montage des Wirbels auf die Schnur schiebt), eins ganz unten und eins auf der Basis der Wechselspitze. So kann man auch schnell den Posenkörper auf der Schnur wechseln, wenn man z.B. zu viel oder zu wenig Blei an der Schnur hat.
> Gebaut sind die Körper aus 15er Balsa-Rundholz , der Rest sind Schaschlikstäbchen, die Wechselknöpfe sind aus Balsaresten gefertigt. Das knallige orangerot ist Leuchtpigment Blaze (hab ich bei Ihhhbäää billig ersteigert) mit Kronengrund gemischt und mit dem Pinsel aufgetragen, trocknet ruckzuck.



So etwas ähnliches habe ich einmal gebaut aber nicht 
in dieser Qualität Hut ab vor euer Arbeit.

Gruß Anguilla


----------



## Fangnix (8. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Das ist keine gute Idee. Schwere Posen fliegen in der Montage geworfen weniger weit als vorgebleite Waggler oder Sbiroposen. Also je leichter der Grundwerkstoff desto weiter der Wurf und desto sauberer fliegt die Montage


 

Aber du baust deine Posen doch auch aus Kiefer und nicht aus Balsa!? Natürlich, Kiefer ist kein sehr schweres Holz aber doch schwerer als Balsa, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Lars91 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

kla ist das schwerer...

aber schau doch mal:
wenn der posenkörper jetzt aus balsaholz ist und vorgebleit:

unten ist ein großer teil der masse...sie müsste besser zu werfen sein und auch der flug müsste eigentlich stabiler sein...

eigentlich bieten vorgebleite posen im vergleich zu "schwerholzposen" nur vorteile...
ich würde sie an deiner stelle einfach n bischen vorbleien#c


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja ich nehme Kiefer aus 2 Gründen:
1. es ist viel billiger und läßt sich gut mit meiner Drechselbank verarbeiten.
2. es ist deutlich stabiler!

Außerdem muß ich bei mir im Bach nicht weit werfen und da reichen mir diese "Einwegschwimmer" Reinplumpsen lassen und dann abtreiben. Die Sbirollinoposen habe ich ja auch aus Schaumstoff gemacht. Der ist vielleicht sogar noch leichter als Balsa und die sind auch vorgebleit.


----------



## sammy554 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*





sag ich dazu


----------



## Lars91 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

@sammy 554
sehr qualifizierter beitrag!


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich habe mal eine aus Limba gedreht. Es war gerade nichts Anderes zur Hand. Limba ist weich und sehr leicht, dazu noch gleichmäßig und wenig stark gemasert. Es könnte sich auch gut zum Wobblerbau eignen. Allerdings sind die Poren recht grob und für das Finish ist es nötig sie mit Holzsiege zu füllern


----------



## Lars91 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sieht aber gut aus!!!


----------



## Bondex (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sehr schöne Posen habt ihr euch da gedreht/fräst/schnitten usw.
Habe zwei Fragen :
@Bondex Stell mal bitte ein Bild von allen deiner selbstgebauten Posen rein, dürften sicherlich mehr als 100 sein oder ?
@all : Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einem Dremel eine Drechselmaschine zu imitieren ?
Ich habe keine Drehbank oder Drechselbank, würde aber trotzdem gerne Posen selber bauen.


----------



## Nymphomane (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Bordies!

Bin noch recht frisch hier im AB und dies ist mein erster Beitrag!!
Wer Balsaholz Posen Bauen möchte sollte sich dieses http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc-V...bpescabutarque.com/reportajes_materiales.html Video anschauen und ich denke es
bleibt keine frage offen!!! Ist zwar nicht in Deutsch aber Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als Worte!!! Hoffe ich konnte damit helfen und wünsche allen bordies Petri Heil!!!


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Wow sehr nice, sowas suche ich (2 Posts weiter oben), aber was sind das für Bohrer und wo steckt er die rein, wenn sich das Holzstück dreht ?
Also er bohrt in das Holzstück und das Ende des Bohrers muss ja irgendwo hin...


----------



## Nymphomane (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Statt einem Bohrer Benutzt er einen 2mm Draht den er einfach durchs Balsaholz sticht und das ende vom Draht legt er in einer bohrung die halb ins holzbrett vorgebohrt wurde!!


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ah okay, werde das auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren 
Aber er benutzt sicherlich kein Balsa für den Stift oder ? Was könnte man da nehmen außer vielleicht Nussbaumholz


----------



## Ollek (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Buchen Rundstab ausm Bastelladen


----------



## Nymphomane (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich Denke er benutzt ganz einfache Schaschlik Spiesse die er dann nur noch ablängt und dünner schleift!


----------



## chalcin (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

So habe mir eine kleine Vorrichtung gebaut.
Dazu habe ich ein Bohrfutter für meinen Dremel, einen 1mm dicken Schweißdraht und einen 1mm Bohrer gekauft.
Alles eingespannt und vorher vorsichtig den Draht irgendwie in ein kantiges Stück Balsa geschoben und dann den Draht in eine selbstgebaute Führungsvorrichtung (rechts) eingesteckt.

Habt ihr nen Tipp, wie man einen Draht gerade durch Balsa bekommt ?
Momentan habe ich eigentlich alles mit Schmirgelpapier geschliffen; geht sehr gut.
http://imgcash4.*ih.us/Himg250/scaled.php?server=250&filename=img0728xs8.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480
http://imgcash1.*ih.us/Himg140/scaled.php?server=140&filename=img0726sg8.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das geht ganz einfach. Der Schweißdraht muß nur ganz gerade sein. Den steckst Du in Deinen Drehmel und machst ihn an. Wenn das Ende des Drahtes angeschliffen ist kannst Du damit mühelos durch das Balsastückchen bohren


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich denke aber daß die Schraubzwinge Deinem Drehmel nicht gut tut. Im Baumarkt gibt es spezielle Halterungen für diese Geräte


----------



## Lars91 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

endlich ist mal wieder was los hier!!!
@bondex: denkst du nicht das das wekstück dann beim bearbeiten einfach stehenbleibt wenn man mit dem draht da "durchbohrt" ? also bei mir war der durchmesser des bohrers immer kleiner als der, der drehachse... vielleicht lags aber an meinem holz?!--zu weich?


----------



## Lars91 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

noch ma ne frage zu der im video gezeigten technik...
hat jemand das schonmal probiert mit dem cutter? bei mir hats nicht funktioniert...aber das hatte bestimmt was mit dem winkel zu tun...


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe es auch erst mit nem Cutter probiert, aber ich finde, dass Schmirgelpapier einfach super funktioniert, und die Cutter zu viel Druck aufbauen..


----------



## Lars91 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

jo ich hab auch nur sonst auch nur mit schmirgelpapier gearbeitet aber der cutter hat den vorteil, dass er ziemlverschleißarm ist aber was nutz das schon wenns net funktioniert??? naja im video lief das ja ganz gut

haste eigentlich schon eine fertig chalcin?


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo, fertig habe ich noch keine, aber ich bin momentan auch am Wobbler bauen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112242
Werde mir heute Holzsiegel beschaffen um dann ein wenig zu experimentieren 

Ich frage mich allerdings, wie man die Auftriebskraft in Gramm angeben kann...
Woher weiß man, was wieviel unter Wasser wiegt usw ?




> ich denke aber daß die Schraubzwinge Deinem Drehmel nicht gut tut. Im Baumarkt gibt es spezielle Halterungen für diese Geräte


Werde mich mal umgucken, oder gleich diese kleine Drechselbank kaufen 
Hast du dafür noch irgendwelches Zubehör gekauft ?


----------



## Lars91 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

also ich weiß nich ob ich das richtig verstanden hab...

ich bestimme die tragkreft so...

nehme olivenbleie (hab die in 0,25 bis 0,5 g abständen) stecke sie unten auf den stahlkiel und teste die tragkraft in einem großen standzylinder... dann drück ich oben drauf und wenn sie mir sensibel genug ist schreibe ich das gewicht der angehängten bleie auf die seite...


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ja okay, rechnerisch wäre aber schöner


----------



## Lars91 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

wie willste denn das volumen ausgefallenen posenformen berechnen???

außerdem ist jedes stück balsaholz unterschiedlich...und den lack musste ja auch mit einbeziehen...sicher wär es cool wenns rechnerisch gehen würde aber selbst wenn es einen allgemeinen wert für den auftrieb von balsa geben würde braucht man trotzdem weit mehr zeit um das volumen zu berechen als es auf meinem weg zu bestimmen


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

jaja ^^


----------



## Lars91 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

geht doch^^


----------



## Lars91 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sooooooooooo mich hats auch mal wieder in keller getrieben...


----------



## Maxihunter (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sehr schön :m,

aus welchem Material ist der Stab? 

MfG Maxi


----------



## Lars91 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke... 
kohlefaser... 
hier nochma n bessere bilder...


----------



## Roha (1. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sehr schöne Posen. Gratuliere!!
Ist es möglich um die antenne aus zu wechseln?


----------



## Lars91 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja das ist möglich... in Dick -Rot/Gelb und in Dünn -Rot/Gelb...

aber ohne deine hilfe hätte ich das auch nicht gelernt... baust du auch wieder oder ist dafür das wetter in holland noch zu gut?


----------



## Roha (4. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich habe erst vorige woche wieder angefangen Posen aus Rohacell zu bauen. 

In december gibt es in Kortrijk (Belgiën) die Angel EXPO. Dort werde ich mit meinem Belgischen Posenbau-freund Ludo Rosseel ein demonstration Posenbau versorgen.


----------



## Lars91 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

cool irgendwer ausm forum bock aufne kleine radtour nach belgien?^^


----------



## Roha (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ein schöner website für Posenbau Materialen; 
http://www.mcmfishing.com/catalogue.asp

unter;
Fittings for floats manufacturers 

Diese Firma hat schon fast alles um Posen zu bauen!


----------



## Lars91 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke ich schau mir das mal an...


----------



## schrauber78 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> cool irgendwer ausm forum bock aufne kleine radtour nach belgien?^^


 *tränenlach*

ich fahr zwar gern und viel rad, aber im dezember bis belgien... nee, lass mal :m


----------



## Lars91 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

oke alles kla ihr weicheier ;-)
ne bin auch nur schönwetterfahrer... das lässt mein fahrrad auch nicht anders zu


----------



## schrauber78 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> oke alles kla ihr weicheier ;-)
> ne bin auch nur schönwetterfahrer... das lässt mein fahrrad auch nicht anders zu


wie jetzt??? hast du etwa keine spikereifen??? :m


----------



## Lars91 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

aber wie wär es wenn roha n paar bilder macht? bis dahin habich vllt meinen führerschein aber muss immer mit mamma oder papa aufm beifahrersitz fahrn


----------



## flasche (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich bau meine Posen aus Stoyropor kugeln aus einem Bastellanden. Die gibt es von ganz Klein bis ganz Groß


----------



## Lars91 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

das feine angeln hat sich bei der kugelform dann auch erledigt^^
nja aber bei hechtposen durchaus sinvoll


----------



## Roha (6. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> aber wie wär es wenn roha n paar bilder macht?


 
Ich werde es versuchen einige Bilder zu bekommen.


----------



## Lars91 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sehr schön
zeig doch auch mal deine fortschritte...
würd mich freuen


----------



## Lars91 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

schon wieder pause hier?


----------



## einsamer angler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> schon wieder pause hier?


  hallo mal eine frage an die posen bau spezialisten hier
wie bestimme ich denn das gewicht einer pose?


mfg michele


----------



## Lars91 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

wenn du die tragkraft meinst---?!

einfach einen standzylinder nehmen (notfalls auch einen eimer)
und die pose ausbleihen ( am besten mit olivenbleien- die kannste einfach auf den kiel stecken) und dann halt kucken ob sie so sensibel genug ist...

rechnerisch bestimmen ist wohl eher komplizierter...kann man ja auch gar nicht wegen dem lack etc...


----------



## gründler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi
Habe gesehen das sich Leute eine Vorrichtung gebaut haben zum Drehen.Bei Obi gibt es oder vieleicht auch nicht mehr eine Minidrehbank für 24€.Guckt ihr hier!


----------



## einsamer angler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Danke @ Lars91 für die rasche antwort:m

@gründler werde mal die tage zu obi pesen hoffe das ich so eine kleine drehbank noch erstehen kann

vg michele


----------



## gründler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also Waagler drehen geht Super einfach erst grobes Schleifpapier dann immer feiner werden.Und nicht zuviel Druck ausüben sonst bricht das bearbeitete Holz,gerade in der Endphase ist extreme Vorsicht geboten,der Waagler Hals ist extrem empfindlich.

Als Antrieb gehen Bohrmaschinen,Dremel und co da die Halterung einstellbar ist.


----------



## Lars91 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

oha machste den waggler dann aus einem stück????


----------



## Lars91 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sowas sollte man(n) doch hinkriegen oder? ich denke das versuche ich mal...


----------



## Nymphomane (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich denke so geht es auch!!!
Hatte es ein paar seiten vorher schon eimal reingestellt!!
Aber für den der es noch nicht gesehen hat sehr interessant!!

Guckst du hier!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc-V...bpescabutarque.com/reportajes_materiales.html


----------



## Lars91 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja das is jetzt zum dritten mal drin (hat irgendwer vor dir schonma reingestellt glaubich)
aber das teil auf dem bild hat doch was... nich son "gammelding" wie im video nicht so gepfuscht halt^^


----------



## gründler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> oha machste den waggler dann aus einem stück????


 
ja aus einem Stück,aber nach dem mehrfachen Lackieren mit einigen Lacken Harzen ist die festigkeit gegeben.lg


----------



## Lars91 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

joa das einziege problem was ich gesehn habe is die formgebeung... ist doch richtig schwer oder? kann mir aber vorstelln das der besser fliegt als einer bei dem du nen schaschlikspieß nimmst oder so
respect


----------



## gründler (23. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> joa das einziege problem was ich gesehn habe is die formgebeung... ist doch richtig schwer oder? kann mir aber vorstelln das der besser fliegt als einer bei dem du nen schaschlikspieß nimmst oder so
> respect


 
Die fliegen nicht nur gut,die sind auch Super Sensibel,was Bisse betrifft.
Und schwerr zu drehen,na ja nach dem 10 Waagler ist es einfach,und man hat den Bogen raus.So sind fast alle größen drin,mini waagler oder großer schwerrer Waagler geht alles Wunderbar.lg


----------



## Lars91 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

nich schlecht... wer hat den von euch ne eigenbau drechselbank? also zum posenbau...?!


----------



## andi72 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

na keene eigenbau , aber eine ausm baumarkt.
bisher aber nur zum 'drechseln' bzw zum wobblerbau benutzt.
aber die idee posen zu bauen is gut .....

andi


----------



## Lars91 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

zeichma^^


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja stell mal ein Bild davon hier ein...


----------



## andi72 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sorry - ich war länger nich am netz...
hier das bild meiner drechselbank, aber wie gesagt
ne ganz normale aus m baumarkt ...







andi


----------



## Lars91 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hui und wobblerbauen tuste auch:vik:

und was hat der spass gekostet?


----------



## Bondex (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Finde die Drehbank auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Die ist mit eingebauter Maschine, oder? Was kostet denn so ein Teil? Wievie Umdrehungen macht sie?


----------



## andi72 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

@bondex , lars

kriegt man je nach anbieter / angebot zw. 60 und 120 €.
meine kam in einem großen versandhaus 99,00 €, wobei die spannbacken 
zum freidrehen doch sehr zu wünschen über lassen. 
_(o. ich bin zu blöd ?? |bigeyes )._ 
für weitere 25 ocken gabs den satz stecheisen noch dabei.


die daten :*Produktinformation:*

*Gewicht: 31 Kilo*
*Spindeldrehzahl 810 / 1180 / 1700 / 2480 min-1*
*Leistung 350 W*
*Drechseldurchmesser 356 mm*
*Spitzenweite 970 mm*
*Ausstattung:*
*Stabiler Führungsrahmen*
*Reitstock mit selbstzentrierender mitlaufender Spindelspitze *
*Werkstückauflage *
*Stirnmitnehmer *
*Planscheibe Ø 143 mm *
*Langlebiger 4-fach verstellbarer Keilriemenantrieb*

(strg+a/strg+c/strg+v fetzt ...#h)

andi


----------



## Roha (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Roha schrieb:


> Ich werde es versuchen einige Bilder zu bekommen.


 
Hier sind einige Bilder vom Posenbau demonstration


----------



## Lars91 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

sehr schön!
mensch da wär ich ja gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Andy
Das ist ja wirklich ein toller Preis für eine Drehbank mit Motor. Ich habe für meine Halterung schon um die 70 Euronen blechen müsen und die hat noch nichtmal eine so lange Aufnahme. Wo hast Du das Teil denn geschossen? Wie sehen denn Freidrehspannbacken aus? Kannst Du davon mal ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi
So werde die Tage mal wieder Posen drehen,habe eben Balsarundstäbe bei 1.2.3 meins bestellt sehr guter Preis Stk. 1,70€,der Händler rief mich an weil es Probleme mit Addy gab,und nach dem ich ihm sagte das ich daraus Posen baue sagte er ich hab noch nen Kantholz Balsa 80x80mmx1000mm kann ich net verkaufen weil löcher und leichte Schäden drin sind,schenk ich ihnen leg ich so dabei:vik:

Und GKF Stäbe und Carbonstäbe hab ich auch bestellt Stk.0,42cent Gfk
Stk.1,10€ Carbon
jeweils 1meter lang 1mm durchmesser!

Muß mal wieder nen paar feine Posen um 0,5-2,0gr bauen!
lg


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

da bin ich schon gespannt


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich habe vor auf dem Glasfaserstab zu drehen schleifen.Also durchgehender Kiel(Antenne),so müsten die kleinen Unwuchten auf ein minimales runtergesetzt werden.Ich hoffe das geht.Wenn nicht muß die alte Drehbank methode wieder her halten.
lg


----------



## Lars91 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

moin also 1 mm kohlefaser is wunderbar aber wenn du dir stahl holst, würde ich dir auf jeden fall 0,6 mm empfehlen... man verschätzt sich immer total damit... ich habe 0,7mm und ds geht grad noch.
bin auch mal gespannt auf deine posen
viel glück!

zu deinem vorhaben: denke nicht das man einen posenkörber auf einem glasfaserstab schleifen kann... das ist denke ich mal zu schwabbelich und er bricht dir weg beim schleifen aber versuch macht klug ne


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Na ja groß Druck ausüben geht nicht ist klar.Aber bei ca 15cm Stab im Dremel befestigen,andere Seite mit Brett und kleinen Führungsloch und dann das Balsa was vorher drauf kommt vorsichtig schleifen,ich Probiere es,wenn net kommt die Drehbank aus'm Regal!
lg

Die idee hab ich aus'n Sensas Katalog da gibt es Posen mit durch gehenden Gfk Stab.Ach das wird schon irgendwie gehen!


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi
Ich hatte gestern Abend wieder langeweile,und habe einen alten Akkuschrauber auseinander gebaut.Ich wollte den Motor für meine Mini Drehbank nutzen,Netzteil mit 12V als Versorgung,und läuft bestens.

Nun wollte ich ja mal ein Kiel zum drehen nehmen,also Balsa auf' Kiel drauf und dann einspannen zum Schleifen.Da habe ich mir gedacht ein alter Silikonspritzenaufsatz müste doch als führung gehen,und geht auch wunderbar.
Und so sieht es aus,baue jetzt noch ein Dimmer zwischen Motor und Netzteil so kann ich die Geschwindigkeit regeln.Und für den normalen Drehbetrieb Silikonaufsatz raus Dorn wieder rein.
lg


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi
So die ersten sind fertig,zwar unlackiert aber das is ja egal,es geht ich kann direkt auf dem Gfkstab drehen schleifen,bloß man darf nicht zuviel druck ausüben dann biegt er sich und gibt nach.Aber sonst geht es wirklich gut!
lg


----------



## Bondex (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

schöne Bastelarbeit Gründler. Sind die Schwimmkörper nicht zu leicht für die Stiele? Viel Blei kannst Du da sicher nicht mehr dranhängen zum Austharieren?


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi ich brauch ja nur 0,5-1,5gr Proppen kleine Kanäle 2m tief,habe aber auch Kantholz Balsa 10x5cm 1meter mitbestellt,für Wobbler und große Posen.
lg


----------



## Lars91 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

schick schick... bin auch gerade dabei etwas ganz neues -glaubich jedenfalls- zu entwickeln... hab aber im moment wenig zeit (klausurenwelle -.- ) aber bald kommen ja die ferien denke samstag mach ich mich da mal ran


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

So Danke erstmal an alle!

Hier nun paar Nachträge!
lg


----------



## Lars91 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

traumhaft...^^
welcher lack?


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also meine Frau Malt mit Acryl daher die Farben,ausser für die Antenne da nehme ich Leuchtlack von Revell.Dann gibt es ein Epoxiklarlack Bad und fertig.

Hier nun Entgültig Fertig!
lg


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die Bilder sind etwas unscharf. Anscheinend stellt sich Deine Kamera auf den Hintergrund scharf?


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind etwas unscharf. Anscheinend stellt sich Deine Kamera auf den Hintergrund scharf?


 
Ja ich weiß der Raum is so Dunkel draussen wäre am besten,aber man erkennt was,besser als nix.Und jedesmal raus in die Kälte wegen Foto ne ne.
lg


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

wieso? Ich mache meine Fotos immer draußen. Aber Du kannst den Auslöser erst halb durchdrücken dann weißt Du wo die Kamera focussiert


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die hat kein Zoom oder so is ne Standart Digi,aber für meine Zwecke ok.Draussen macht sie bessere Bilder wie drin.
lg


----------



## Bushmaster3k (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

welches Holz benutzt ihr am liebsten?
oder welches Holz eignet sich am besten?


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Balsa Rundstäbe nehm ich am liebsten!lg

Gibt da einige Sorten steht hier auch alles im Trööt!
Aber Balsa läßt sich am leichtesten verarbeiten.


----------



## Bondex (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich nehme auch gerne Kiefernholz weil´s leicht zu besorgen ist. Limba wäre noch besser weil es leichter und nicht so stark gemasert ist. Ansonsten eignet sich auch Styrodur excellent weil der Auftrieb extrem ist und das Material nicht fault.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe massig Zedernholz,was meint ihr?Könnte ich es damit mal versuchen?Sonst besorg ich mir auch mal Kiefer.


----------



## Lars91 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

wie schauts aus mit der tragkraft?


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich glaube auch daß Zeder vielleicht zu schwer ist. Auf jedenfall ist es ein langfaseriges zähes Holz was wohl nicht so einfach zu bearbeiten ist. Soviel ich weiß ist Zeder auch Fett oder Ölhaltig?? Ich denke, ich würde Fichte oder Kiefer bevorzugen. Weide oder Pappel gehen auch gut.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

Danke Bondex für den Tip bin ich dir echt dankbar,sowas hamma nämlich hinterm garten stehen #6
wie lange müssen so Hölzer denn trocknen bevor man sie bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Posenbau*

je trockener desto besser. Die können ruhig Jahre lang gelagert werden bevor man es benutzt. Kannst aber auch im Baumarkt bereits fast trocken kaufen. Dachlatten o.ä. Leg so ein Stück vorher 2 Wochen lang auf die Heizung dann paßt´s schon. Also nicht regennaß verarbeiten


----------



## crossfire (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Reicht Klarlack zum versiegeln der Pose vor Wasser ??
oder muss ich mir Epoxid holen?


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Klarlack reicht geht auch Nagellack oder Epoxi!

So da heute Sonntag ist,habe ich denn ganzen tag gedreht geschliefen gebaut,ja fotos sind leider net sehr scharf weil kein tageslicht mehr da wahr,aber man sieht was.
lg


----------



## Friedfischangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



forellenudo schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus#6 #6


sieht gut aus die pose und ist eine gute idee für den winter#h:m


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

schöne schlichte Posen, jetzt kannst Du erstmal wieder ein paar in die Büsche hängen


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> schöne schlichte Posen, jetzt kannst Du erstmal wieder ein paar in die Büsche hängen


 

ja könnte ich,aber das ist ja auch nicht der Sinn der ganzen Arbeit,aber seit Dezember hab ich locker 50Stk gebaut.Alle paar tage mal 3-4Stk.
lg


----------



## crossfire (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hast die auf der Bohrmaschiene gedreht oder mit nen Dremel??

Bin auch angefangen mit den Posenbau, hat auch ganz gut funktioniert nur die kleinen Posen mach ich net mehr(hab mehr Spaß am Drechseln|supergri)


----------



## gründler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



crossfire schrieb:


> Hast die auf der Bohrmaschiene gedreht oder mit nen Dremel??
> 
> Bin auch angefangen mit den Posenbau, hat auch ganz gut funktioniert nur die kleinen Posen mach ich net mehr(hab mehr Spaß am Drechseln|supergri)


 
Wenn du meine Bilder durchguckst siehst du wie!
lg


----------



## Lars91 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja sehr schön glückwunsch das is dochma n gelugener einstieg... kannst ja nochml fotos im licht machen...


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja Gründler irgendwie ist aus meinem Smily nichts geworden.


----------



## gründler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi

Regen Nebel und Wolken da sagt die Digi|kopfkrat na ja mit Nahaufnahmen hat sie es nicht,sollte mir mal ne bessere kaufen mit Zoom usw .So nun abe ich mal ein paar geknipst die seid Dezember gebaut wurden.Ich hoffe nu ist es ein bißchen besser!
lg

Ps:Ein paar werde ich der Jugendgruppe schenken bezw.so aufteilen das jeder welche bekommt!


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das mit dem Verschenken an die Jugendgruppe finde ich wirklich edel von Dir!!! Ist eine sehr gute Idee!!!


----------



## gründler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verschenken an die Jugendgruppe finde ich wirklich edel von Dir!!! Ist eine sehr gute Idee!!!


 
Ja hab mir gedacht,die kleinen haben ähh kaum Geld,beim nächsten Jugendangeln kriegt jeder 2-3 Stk als Bonus#6Hab doch genug gebaut,da kommst auf ca.20Stk weniger auch net an.lg


----------



## Lars91 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

joa klasse idee...ich würde mich auch drüber freuen, wenn unser jugendward sowas verteilen würde... geldmangel hin oder her... es ist einfach nett, man freut sich und es könnte evtl eine anregung sein, sich auch mal in den keller zu setzen?!


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

oder macht doch ein Hegefischen und dann gibt´s welche als Preise


----------



## crossfire (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

So hab jetzt auch meine Posen fertig, die ersten hab ich dedrechselt und die beiden Stippposen auf nen Dremel gemacht.
Hoffe euch gefallen die Teile ist ja noch erster Versuch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5Burl=http://img408.*ih.us/my.php?image=lpic10211024x769vp0.jpg%5D%5Bimg=http://img408.*ih.us/img408/8247/lpic10211024x769vp0.th.jpg%5D%5B/url%5D


----------



## crossfire (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://*ih.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img408.*ih.us/img408/8247/lpic10211024x769vp0.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## Lars91 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

gut gut...


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> oder macht doch ein Hegefischen und dann gibt´s welche als Preise


 
Unsere Jugendangeln sind ja fast das gleiche in grün!
lg


----------



## crossfire (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier nen paar Links für den Posenbau

Info Deutschland
http://hub-shx.de/wbs/angeln/anpos01.html
http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/posenangeln.htm#pose

Info Seiten Niederlandisch
http://www.pennenrosseel.be/
http://home.hetnet.nl/~r.hammers/site/home.html
http://www.voshengelsport.nl/Allroundzaak/Catalogus/RonaldHammers/RonaldHammers.htm
http://www.karperwereld.nl/artikel/dobber3.php
http://www.karperwereld.nl/artikel/dobber1.php
http://www.karperwereld.nl/artikel/dobber2.php
http://www.vismaten.nl/content/nieuws_detail.php?nieuws_id=30
http://www.vissersclub-lint.be/zelf dobbers maken.htm

Shops
http://www.mcmfishing.com/?lang=ita&page=catalogo&cat=acc_per_costr_di_galleggianti&subcat=Carbonio
http://www.metropolis-drachen.de/cgi-bin/iboshop.cgi?index,ID1000000

Profesioneler Posenbau NL
http://www.hengelspullen.nl/nieuws/nieuwsbericht.asp?id=eik


so mehr hab ich net gefunden ,wenn ihr noch was habt schreibts herein:m



auch ne gute Seite     http://www.handmadefloats.co.uk/infopage.htm


----------



## Döbelfischer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/5093/posenoe7.jpg

von der Kinderbastelstunde gestern. Alte Weinkorken, Schaschlikspießchen und ein par Plastikteile. Null € 
Kommendes Wochennende wird das dann "getestet" und daraus gewonnene Erfahrung in die nächste Bastelstunde eingebracht.


----------



## malnixfänger (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo,

wie hast du die formen von den Korken hinbekommen??
und zum obrigen Komentar: wie hast du das mit dem dremel gemacht??
mfg


----------



## crossfire (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die Formen erst groß mit den Messer ausschneiden und dann mit Schleifpapier nachgehen.

Du steckst den Korken oder das Holz am besten Balsa auf einen Nagel oder so was darauf und drehst dir so ein Teil mit einem Messer oder bei Balsa mit Schleifpapier.
Ambesten lernt man das drehen mit dem Dremelwenn man mit einer einfachen Drechselmaschiene übt dann weiß man auch woran es an kommt und wie man die Formen gibt.
|wavey:


----------



## Döbelfischer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

die Korken wurden mit Schleifpapier gedreht, erst grobes 40er, dann 80er damit sie schön glatt werden.


----------



## crossfire (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Oder du nimmst Balsa Holz ist einfacher zu berarbeiten und bekommst im Baumarkt und Kork ist grobporiger als Balsa und es können Stücke von dem Holz wegfliegen.


----------



## Döbelfischer (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

stimmt, drehen läßt sich Kork garnicht, das reißt aus. Schleifpapier ist dafür umso besser.
Es ging auch nicht um etwas superoptimales, manchmal ist eine Bastelei aus haushaltsüblichen Sachen eine durchaus reizvolle Sache. Ich verwende gern mal Korken, auch als Auftrieb fürs Grundangeln. Und sollte ich mal einen verlieren ist die Natur auchnicht sauer 
Fische halten Korken für Holz, ich glaube sie haben da keine Scheu vor. Entsprechend gut kann man damit angeln.

Martin


----------



## crossfire (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

So ich war auch wieder am bauen.

LPIC1122_1000x751.jpg

Baut keiner von euch mehr??


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Doch aber da ich ca 75 Posen fertig habe ist erst mal Posenbaupause.Wir haben die letzte Tage zum Teil mit 3 mann gedreht und gebaut.
Nun gieße ich zur zeit Jigköpfe Pilker Bleie und Dorschbomben!


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

75 Posen reichen auch für ein Jahr und länger.
Bei mir müssten es schon 20 sein,gute nicht die vom ersten Bild:q


----------



## malnixfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo,

aber wie dreht ihr balsaholz??? ich habe das schon mal probiert mit nem nagel und denn in akkuschrauber oder standbohrmaschine. und denn schleifpapier dranhalten. dauert nicht lange, denn dreht sich das holz auf dem nagel


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich habe da so einen einfachen Dremelnachbau der hat nen Nagel eingeschpant dann geht das auch super.
Würde dir aber ein Original Dremel empfehlen da kann man wenigstens das Bohrfuuter einstehlen.

Bohrmaschienen haben meist nicht genung Power.
Oder man deine Posen auf einer Drechselbank damit bekommst aber nur große Modelle hin leider keine kleine unter 4g.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



crossfire schrieb:


> Ich habe da so einen einfachen Dremelnachbau der hat nen Nagel eingeschpant dann geht das auch super.
> Würde dir aber ein Original Dremel empfehlen da kann man wenigstens das Bohrfuuter einstehlen.
> 
> Bohrmaschienen haben meist nicht genung Power.
> Oder man deine Posen auf einer Drechselbank damit bekommst aber nur große Modelle hin leider keine kleine unter 4g.


 
Ich drehe sogar 0,5gr Posen an der Minidrehbank!Das ist nur Übungssache gehn tut das alles!

Geht nicht gibt es nicht!

lg


----------



## malnixfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo,

und wo bekomm ich so eine her??habe mal nachsowas geguckt die kosten über 50€ so eine drehbank geht das nich auch ohne oder günstiger??

mfg felix


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Musst auf Angebote achten.!!!!
Oder dir die mal angucken ist aber nur bedingt für kleine Posen geeignet,wie ich oben schon gesagt habe.
Ich hab genau das gleiche Modell
http://www.handwerker-versand.de/product_info.php?refID=preisroboter&info=p1075630_Wolfcraft-1-Drechselbank.html

Und sonst nach noch kleineren Maschienen suchen,wie hier 
http://www.yatego.com/toolshop/p,45...61_1,mini-drechselbank-für-kleinbohrmaschinen
http://www.yatego.com/toolshop/p,45...61_1,mini-drechselbank-für-kleinbohrmaschinen
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTIzOTAwMDA4MA==?direkt_aufriss_area=SHOP_AREA_17596&~template=PCAT_AREA_S_browse&p_page_to_display=&catalogs_sub_id=sub10&aktiv=10&navi=oben_2
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTIzOTAwMDA4MA==?direkt_aufriss_area=SHOP_AREA_17596&~template=PCAT_AREA_S_browse&p_page_to_display=&catalogs_sub_id=sub10&aktiv=10&navi=oben_2


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Bei e-bay läuft gerade eine ab 6min noch!für Bohrmaschine und Tischbetrieb!


----------



## malnixfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja aber wie gesagt die dinger kosten auch um die 50€. geht das nich auch anders oda kann man sich so eine drechselbank selbstbauen??oder gibt es noch eine möglichkeit an balsaholz form zu bekommen.

mfg felix


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

...mit nen Messer und Schleifpapier ist aber sehr um ständlich versuch so ein Dremel-nachbau günstig zu bekommen das reicht für den Anfang.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Und Balsarundstäbe vereinfachen es auch!
lg


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



gründler schrieb:


> Und Balsarundstäbe vereinfachen es auch!
> lg



...trotzdem würd ich nicht auf meinen Dremel verzichten.
Gibts für die auch kleinere Bohrfutter bei meinen jetzigen kann man nix einstellen und Posen mit 2mm Lochern zu bauen ist auch für ar""" ??


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Als antrieb nehme ich ne Bosch Monsterbohrmaschine son Kracher mit 3kg Schlagbohren usw.Ist glaubig die größte Bosch die es so mit gibt.
Warum??? da kann ich die Drehzahl von 500 umdrehungen bis 21000 umdrehungen ganz fein justieren!


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



gründler schrieb:


> Als antrieb nehme ich ne Bosch Monsterbohrmaschine son Kracher mit 3kg Schlagbohren usw.Ist glaubig die größte Bosch die es so mit gibt.
> Warum??? da kann ich die Drehzahl von 500 umdrehungen bis 21000 umdrehungen ganz fein justieren!



Genau die gleiche hab ich auch nur noch mit Drechselaufbau.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*





so sieht das dann aus,Bohrfutter sieht man ja,ich kann aus ganzen Holzstücken drehen oder ich drehe auf nen 1mm Messingstab wo das Holz gerade drauf gestochen wird,ist es nicht grade auf'n Messingstab Eiert das zu bearbeitene Werkstück,dann Messingstab ins Bohrfutter einspannen gegenseite sichern so das der Messingstab in Waage ist und los.
lg

Das ist die gegenseite wo der Messingstab durch kommt und so auf gleicher höhe mit Futter läuft! Silikonaufsatz


----------



## malnixfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hehe geile sache soeine drechselmaschine für bohrmaschinen hab ich auch. ich dachte immer die währe zu groß??habt ihr vielleicht noch mehr bilder von anfang an??wo ihr den "rohling" einspannt und die werkschritte??das wäre nett.

mfg felix


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



malnixfänger schrieb:


> hehe geile sache soeine drechselmaschine für bohrmaschinen hab ich auch. ich dachte immer die währe zu groß??habt ihr vielleicht noch mehr bilder von anfang an??wo ihr den "rohling" einspannt und die werkschritte??das wäre nett.
> 
> mfg felix


 

Nö hab ich leider nicht!Aber das kann man sich ja auch denken,wenn der Körper fertig ist runter vom Stab,Antenne und Gfk Stab einkleben anpinseln und fertig!
Und dann bekommt man mit Übung wünderschöne Posen hin die genau so aussehen wie gekauft!


----------



## crossfire (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Wenn du willst kann ich morgen Bilder machen ,wollt ich eh mal machen


----------



## malnixfänger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo,

ja das wäre nett.b aber ich meionte wie der holzkörper gespannt wird??


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



malnixfänger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ja das wäre nett.b aber ich meionte wie der holzkörper gespannt wird??



Meinst du bei einer Drechselbank oder bei einem Dremeltool??


----------



## malnixfänger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich meine bvei der drechselbank

mfg felix


----------



## crossfire (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

LPIC1136_800x601.jpgLPIC1142_800x601.jpg
LPIC1142_800x601.jpg

Sohier die Bilder von meiner Drechselmaschiene.


----------



## magic feeder (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

da haben sich ja einige leute sehr viel mühe gegeben.....und vor allem sind schöne arbeiten dabei rausgekommen....ich fange dann wohl auch mal mit dem posenbau an....


----------



## Lars91 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ja würdich ma sagen: herrliche entscheidung


----------



## malnixfänger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo,

Sag ma crossfire ist das Balsaholz oder eine andere Holzart die auf den Bildern sind??

mfg Felix


----------



## crossfire (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Auf meinen letzden 3 Bilder ist es KEIN Balsaholz da ich nicht so gerne mit Balsa auf der Drechselmaschiene arbeite.
Aber generrel würde ich eher mit Balsaholz arbeiten ist halt besser nur nicht so fest wie andere Hölzer.
Liegt warscheinlich an meiner Drechselmaschiene,weil die einen sehr hohen druck auf das Holz verursacht.
Also auf Drechselbank eher härteres Holz (natürlich geht auch Balsa) und für Dremel Balsa!

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## malnixfänger (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo,

danke crossfire für deine zahlreichen tipps und antworten!!!
aber bekommst du mit dem anderen Holz(kein Balsa) den auch kleine posen hin mit niedrieger tragkraft oder kann man damit nur posen der 20 gr. marke machen??und vorne sind ja 3 zinken dran wo der gehalten wird, hast du die breiten zinken denn nicht auch in nder pose drinn??denn wird die ja zeimlich breit oder??

mfg felix


----------



## crossfire (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Auf der Drechselmaschiene bekommst du Posen von 2-3 g auch hin must nur sehr vorsichtig arbeiten!!
Auf dem Bild siehst du ja die Pose und die beiden reste am ende darin sitzt der Dreizackmitnehmer drin und auf der anderen Seite der Reitstock ,diese ""Reste"" werden nachher von der Pose entfernt.Deshlb darf die Pose nicht zu klein gedrechselt werden sonst bricht sie ab!!!
LPIC1147_800x601.jpg


----------



## malnixfänger (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo,

danke werde das dieses wochenende probieren. posen von 3 -15 gramm reichen vollkommen für mich. mit was für farebn malst du die an??und sind die teuer??wo bekommst du die gfk stäbe her??

und wie probierst du das wieviel tragkraft die habn??hast du dir eine vorrichtung dafür gebaut, wo man gewichte rannhängen kann??

mfg felix


----------



## crossfire (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Farben würd ich dir Revelmodelbaufarben in Orange(nicht Rot) ,Blau und Schwarz kaufen kosten so 2 euro.Kanst natürlich auch andere Farben nehmen.
Und Klarlack muss auch haben den gibt es flüssig oder in der Sprayflasche  den flüssigen für grobe abdichten und den aus der Dose für den Abschluss damit die Pose richtig hart wird wie gekauft.
Das ganze musst du dann immer wiederholen Farbe schleifen Farbe schleifen Farbe Klarlack leicht schleifen Klarlack.dann bekommst du ne gute Oberfläche.

GFKstäbe bekommst im Modelbauladen und wenn es die da nicht gibt musst mal meine Links ansehen.

Und die Tragkraft ermittel man am einfachsten wenn man angeln geht und dann so viel Blei dran tut bis es reicht.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen viel Spaß am Wochenende.


----------



## crossfire (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

GFK Stäbe
http://www.metropolis-drachen.de/cgi-bin/iboshop.cgi?index,ID1000000


----------



## Lars91 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

oh mann machst du dir ne arbeit...farbe schleifen farbe schleifen...
wie wärs wenn man die pose einfach natur zu lassen oder edding zu nehmen? dann einfach tauchen und fertig isses...
also ich rechne 45 min pro pose und hab fast immer makellose oberfläche


----------



## malnixfänger (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo,

man kann auch ganz gut buchenholz nehmen. habe ich heute probiert einsame spitze. und denn mit schnell klarlack einreiben, wenn sich die pose auf der drechselbank noch dreht. dann kann man sie auch schön gleichmäßig anmalen. werde in den nächsten tagen ein paar bilder posten.

mfg felix


----------



## crossfire (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> oh mann machst du dir ne arbeit...farbe schleifen farbe schleifen...
> wie wärs wenn man die pose einfach natur zu lassen oder edding zu nehmen? dann einfach tauchen und fertig isses...
> also ich rechne 45 min pro pose und hab fast immer makellose oberfläche



so bekommt man ber eine bessere und dickere Lackschicht hin,aber jeder soll machen was er will.


Klar kann man auch Buchenholz nehmen.


----------



## andi72 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

so, da ich mich diesjahr wieder mehr um die friedfischangelei kümmern 
möchte, hab ich mal meine bestände durchgesehen und siehe da, 
da sind mir doch zwei eigenbauten in die finger gekommen die ich schon
vor über 20 jahren mal gebaut hab.







sind halt zwei lieblinge von mir , bekommen jetz noch ne kur und dann 
kanns wieder losgehen (ca 5/15gr)

andi


----------



## Lars91 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

sowelche hat mein vater auch inner kiepe 
sehn gut aus!


----------



## snoop350z (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo  !
Kann mir jemang sagen wie man den gfk stab suber abschneidet da er ja splittern anfägt  nach dem mani ihn absägt oder abbricht ?
Hab probiert mit einem Stanlymesser aber ohne orfolg !
Mit einem seitenschneider funktioniert es auch nicht !


----------



## andi72 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

mit nem cuttermesser auf ebener unterlage "abrollen",
so sollten die fasern nicht mehr splittern ....

andi


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Feile, Kerbe, Bruch


----------



## malnixfänger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

mit einem vernümftigen seitenschneider oder kneifzange funktionier es bestens.


----------



## snoop350z (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier ein paar Kreationen von mir!


----------



## killerforelle (1. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi
tolle leistungen die ihr da verbringt
werde mir wohl auch mal welche selberbauen

lg


----------



## Lars91 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

@snoop...
welche lacke hast du verwendet?


----------



## killerforelle (2. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

könnte man auch die farbe aus einer sprühdose vom baumarkt benutzetn wenn noch klarlack zum schluss draufkommt???

mfg killerforelle


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich habe zwar noch keine posen selber gebaut. aber ich kann dir sagen, dass es gehen "müsste". ich baue wobbler und daher weis ich, das der klarlack die farbe gut schützt.


----------



## killerforelle (2. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ok danke
werde es halt dann versuchen und später auskunft geben ob das dann so klappt

lg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



killerforelle schrieb:


> ok danke
> werde es halt dann versuchen und später auskunft geben ob das dann so klappt
> 
> lg



ok, aber wie gesagt, habe noch nie posen gebaut...


----------



## killerforelle (3. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

habs einfach mal gestern probiert klappt wohl aber mann sollte den schwimmer 2-4 mal einsprühen und komplett trocknen lassen wenn man die farbe aus sprühdosen vom baumarkt nimmt oder besser ist wenn du eine dunne lackschicht auf den schwimmer machst 

lg


----------



## crossfire (3. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



crossfire schrieb:


> Farben würd ich dir Revelmodelbaufarben in Orange(nicht Rot) ,Blau und Schwarz kaufen kosten so 2 euro.Kanst natürlich auch andere Farben nehmen.
> Und Klarlack muss auch haben den gibt es flüssig oder in der Sprayflasche  den flüssigen für grobe abdichten und den aus der Dose für den Abschluss damit die Pose richtig hart wird wie gekauft.
> Das ganze musst du dann immer wiederholen Farbe schleifen Farbe schleifen Farbe Klarlack leicht schleifen Klarlack.dann bekommst du ne gute Oberfläche.
> 
> Wer mal ein paar Seiten nach hinten schaut weis mehr,dann brauch auch nicht alles doppelt und dreifach kommen.|rolleyes


----------



## killerforelle (3. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

revel farbe habe ich auch dachte aberdas sie dafür zu dickflüssig sind


----------



## crossfire (3. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



killerforelle schrieb:


> revel farbe habe ich auch dachte aberdas sie dafür zu dickflüssig sind




Ne wenn die neu ist geht das ganz gut.
Sonst kannst auch andere Farben nehmen oder Eding ist auch gut geeignet.


----------



## snoop350z (3. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich verwende ganz mormale lacke auf Wasserbasis!
Die lasse ich ca 2 tage trocknen,dannach kommt eine schutzschicht aus harz.


----------



## killerforelle (3. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

was für ein harz ist das und wo kann man den den kaufen???


lg


----------



## snoop350z (4. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ganz normaler Kunstharz zum streichen !
Aus dem baumarkt !


----------



## killerforelle (4. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ach so ja danke jetzt weiß ich was du meinst:m

lg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



snoop350z schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Kunstharz zum streichen !
> Aus dem baumarkt !



meinst du epoxid-harz?


----------



## snoop350z (7. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Nein nicht wirklich !
Im baumarkt bekkomt man Klarlack auf Kunstharzbasis.
Man kann auch epoxid harz verwenden ist auch besser da die posen dann ganz Hart werden.
Aber der kunstharz aus der dose macht es auch und ist günstiger!


----------



## crossfire (7. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Jo den benutze ich auch ist wirklich geil.
Der wird auf schön hard wie bei "echten" Posen halt.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Snoop: Respekt, die Posen sehen echt stark aus. Ich muss mich auch nochmal ranwagen. 

Ich nehme Acrylfarben (gibt es beim Bösner in großen Mengen relativ günstig)  

Erst mit weiß grundieren (nur den Kopf) und danach dann in leuchtend rot tauchen. Da brauch man eine Sonnenbrille beim Lackieren, so hell sind die


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo!
Wo bekomme ich Sterypor her?????


----------



## mr.krabs (17. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Baumarkt


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

OK,Danke


----------



## crossfire (17. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Und anstatt Rot würde ich Orange nehmen ,Rot wirkt sehr schnell sehr dunkel.!!!


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich benutze auch gerne die Schmincke Acryl zu beziehen bei Boesner. Davon dann aber bitte die teuren nehmen denn die Studienacrylfarben haben zuviel Füllstoff und kalkige Pigmente. Tagesleuchtfarben nehme ich von Lucas Acryl auch bei Boesner. Beide Firmen sind problemlos miteinander misch und kombinierbar.


----------



## Lars91 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hat jemand erfahrung mit dem bau von lollies?


----------



## Carphunter 76 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier mal eine Anleitung zur Herstellung einer simplen, aber eleganten und sensiblen Pose.


Ich habe mit einfach aus dem Baumarkt Rundholz aus Kiefer besorgt, dort gibt es aber auch Balsoholz,
das ist aber weitaus teurer, hat aber eine geringere Dichte und somit eine höhere Tragkraft bei gleicher Größe. Verwenden kann man beides, denn beides treibt auf.
Von Buche kann ich abraten, denn Buche sinkt fast, also wird man ohne Auftriebskörper nicht
viel Spaß daran haben. Es gibt auch verschiedene Durchmesser, so dass für jede Fischart etwas Passendes dabeisein sollte.
(3mm, 6mm und 10mm).
Ich habe einen Durchmesser von 3mm gewählt, weil ich einen Schleienwaggler bauen wollte, bzw. mehrere)

Als Erstes sägt man sich das Holz auf die richtige Länge zurecht, das entscheidet über die Tragkraft.
Hier muss man natürlich etwas experimentieren, bis man seine Idealtragkraft hat, aber mit etwas Gefühl
bekommt man das hin. Natürlich hat man nicht immer die Gleiche Tragkraft, da Holz ein Naturwerkstoff ist und die Dichte
von Stück zu Stück abweicht.

Nachdem man die gewünschte Länge abgesägt hat, fängt man am Besten mit der Grundierung des Korpus an.
Hierfür habe ich wasserlösliche Beize genommen, die es in Pulverform zu kaufen gibt und sich in
kochendem Wasser löst. Das ist eine satte Farbe, in meinem Fall Grün. Und mit einem Beutel
dieser Farbe kann man hunderte Posen grundieren.
Nun grundiert man also den Posenkörper mit dieser Farbe und lässt nur den Teil unbehandelt, der Später
aus dem Wasser ragen soll. Wieviel das ist, kommt immer darauf an, wie sensibel die Fische sind und wie weit man draußen
angeln will/muss.
Wenn die Grundierung richtig trocken ist, kann man mit der Posenspitze weitermachen.

Wenn es ordentlich werden soll, nimmt man am Besten Tesafilm und klebt einen Ring davon um die Pose an der Stelle, wo eine Farbenkante sein soll
und malt dann seitlich des Tesafilms den Bereich mit Edding aus (zum Posenkörper hin).

Die Acrylfarbe, die ich als Signalfarbe benutze, ist aber scheinbar nicht in Wasser gelöst und
weicht somit den Edding auf, also muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht an den Edding kommt.

Als nächstes kann man die unbemalte Posenspitze noch anschleifen (220er Körnung). Das dient dazu,
dass die Farbe besser auf dem Holzuntergrund hält und sich gleichmäßiger verteilt.

Als Grundierung für die Posenspitze nehme ich Acrylweiß, damit die Leuchtfarbe noch heller wirkt.
Und außerdem kann man auch Streifen von weiß stehen lassen, denn auch die hat eine gute Sichtbarkeit.
Das Acrylweiß habe ich mit Wasser verdünnt. Und zwar so lange, bis es flüssig genug ist,
um die Posenspitze darin einzutauchen, ohne dass sie zuklebt mit Farbe, sondern dass diese abtropft.
Sie muss aber dickflüssig genug bleiben, so dass sie immer noch deckt.
Also nie zuviel Wasserdazugeben, immer ein wenig.

Das Schöne am Eigenbau ist, dass jeder seine passende Spitze anmalen kann, also schreibe ich nur etwas Allgemeines, worauf dabei zu achten ist,
denn wie die Spitze genau wird, ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Soll die Spitze in mehreren Farben bemalt werden, ist es hilfreich, sich vorher Linien mit Edding
darauf zu malen.
Das sauberste Ergebnis erzielt man dadurch, dass man den Edding in einer Hand in Position hält und die
Pose in der anderen Hand dreht. Genauso wird auch mit der Acrylfarbe verfahren.

Wenn die Pose eine einfarbige Spitze haben soll, dann ist nicht soviel Aufwand nötig und
man kann sofort die Signalfarbe gleichmäßig auf der Pose verteilen.
Trotzdem rate ich dazu, einen Streifen weiß stehen zu lassen, am Übergang zum Korpus, denn somit entsteht noch ein gut sichtbarer Kontrast,
der auf Dauer die Augen schont (wenn man den ganzen Tag auf den Schwimmer schaut, sieht man
manchmal die komischsten Sachen)

Ja, nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, den Schwimmer zu befestigen.
Einmal kann man ihn mit Posenringen (da findet man sicher auch günstige im Baumarkt, also Schläuche
mit dem passenden Innendurchmesser) oben und unten befestigen und hat einen Feststellschwimmer,
oder aber man will nur unten eine Öse haben , um einen "echten" Waggler zu bekommen.

Wenn man einen Feststellschwimmer haben will, dann kann man jetzt den Schwimmer grundieren.
Wenn er eine Öse bekommen soll, dann müssen wir diese vor dem Grundieren montieren.

Ich nehme als Öse einen Wirbel ohne Karabiner. Natürlich muss das ein sehr Dünner sein.
Da wir auch mit einem sehr dünnen Holz arbeiten (Es sei denn, ihr nehmt einen Durchmesser von 10mm,
dann ist der Schwimmer natürlich nicht ganz so sensibel, also eher für Hecht),
müssen wir erst Vorbohren, also mit einem sehr dünnen Bohrer ein Loch
bohren, das wir dann mit einem stärkeren Bohrer in der gewünschten Größe
nachbohren.


Zum Bohren verwende ich diesem Fall einen Handbohrer aus Omas Zeiten, bzw. aus Opas Zeiten
und einen Metallbohrer, weil nur der in 1mm Stärke zu haben ist.
Der endgültige Durchmesser wird dann mit einem Metall, oder Holzbohrer (je nach benötigter Stärke,
Holzbohrer fangen erst ab 3mm an)
nachgebohrt.

Wenn wir die Bohrung gesetzt haben, dann nehmen wir einfach einen starken Kleber (UHU Kraft-
Kontaktkleber, z.B.) und setzen den Wirbel ein.
Wenn der Kleber ausgehärtet ist, können wir direkt lackieren.

Als Lack eignet sich jeder wasserdichte Lack, am Besten in matt (es gibt matt oder glänzend),
aus der Sprühdose.
Vom lackieren mit dem Pinsel rate ich ab, denn so würde zuviel Lack aufgetragen, was sich
negativ auf die Tragkraft auswirkt und auch leicht den Acryllack verwischen kann.

Den Posenkörper grundieren wir am Besten vorher mit einer Schicht Grundierung für außen, auch
in farblos, matt und lassen diese gut trocknen.

Danach wird (draußen, im Freien) erst eine Hälfte des Schwimmers mit Lack eingesprüht und dann drinnen getrocknet,
dann die andere (z.B. odere Hälfte).

Es hört sich vielleicht nach viel Arbeit an, aber das ist es nicht wirklich und das Endergebnis ist
so schön, dass sich der Aufwand alle Mal lohnt.


So, hier mal ein Bild mit einer Pose ohne den Lack , aber inklusive der meisten Werkzeuge:


----------



## Bondex (19. April 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich kann das Bild nicht sehen


----------



## Bienzli (26. April 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich hab mir felchenposen gebastelt. die anleitung findet ihr unter www.fischerforum.ch oder unter www.bienzli.jimdo.com


----------



## Bienzli (26. April 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

wie kann man mit einer Bohrmaschine Posen drehen?


----------



## crossfire (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück,da steht viel .

Ich würd bei deiner Pose an der Lackierung arbeiten.


----------



## Bienzli (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich hab jetzt eine kleine pose gemacht, indem ich sie mit einer bohrmaschine gedreht, geschliffen und bemalt hab. leider weiss ich nicht wie man fotos hier uploaden kann. doch ich werde sie wenn möglich in meiner jimdo page veröffentlichen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Soll die Spitze in mehreren Farben bemalt werden, ist es hilfreich, sich vorher Linien mit Edding darauf zu malen.



Ganz ganz nah 
am Taatüütaataa...:vik::q


----------



## angelsüchto (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi jungs,
Hab da ma ne frage: wie nennt mann das ding zum einspannen und drechseln denn speziel |kopfkrat#c? also ohne bohrmaschiene halt nua die anlage mit motor....danke für eure antworten !#6wird mir bestimmt weiter helfen!
MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## crossfire (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> Hab da ma ne frage: wie nennt mann das ding zum einspannen und drechseln denn speziel |kopfkrat#c? also ohne bohrmaschiene halt nua die anlage mit motor....danke für eure antworten !#6wird mir bestimmt weiter helfen!
> MFG Angelsüchto



Meinst du so eine Maschine ?
Du das zum Einspannen sind Dreizackmitnehmer und Reitstock.


LPIC1138_600_450.jpg


----------



## angelsüchto (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Lars91 schrieb:


> sowas sollte man(n) doch hinkriegen oder? ich denke das versuche ich mal...


 
       HI,
@ crossfire lieber so eine giebts die denn im baumarkt oda?
thx für deine antwort#h
lg Angelsüchto


----------



## angelsüchto (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

sry dieser


----------



## xmxrrxr (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ angelsüchto

Drehbank oder Drechselbank ? 

Kann man sich theoretisch selbst bauen.

Brauchst einen Antrieb in den du dein Werkstück spannen kannst (oder eine andere Möglichkeit die Antriebskraft zu übertragen) ein Gegenstück in den du dein Werkstück spannst (Reitstock). Dann noch eine Anlegemöglichkeit für dein Bearbeitungswerkzeug über die Bearbeitungslänge.

Um das aber nicht alles selbst zusammenschrauben zu müssen.....  es gibt kleine Drechselbänke in erschwinglichen Preiskategorien, die das alles schon haben.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
mirror


----------



## angelsüchto (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

_hi.,
Danke dir ,werde morgen in baumarkt gehn und mir so nen teil besorgen. wie heissen  denn die passenden werkeuge dazu?
MFG Angelsüchto
_


----------



## Fangnix (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die heißen Stecheisen.

Muss ma ein wenig klug*******rn: An einer Drehbank wird *Metall* gerdeht, an einer Drechselbank wird *Holz* gedrechselt.


----------



## Bondex (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Mit´nem Flaschenöffner macht man Bierflaschen auf


----------



## Becker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Angel Kollegen bekonnt nicht noch den Drehwurm beim Possen Herstehlen!! Grins 
Wie so tut ihr nicht wie bei Blei Grießen auch euer Possen mit Polyurethan Schaum Wasserdichter Hartschaum (96% geschlossene Zellen). 2-Komponenten,. 200 cm³ ergeben ca. 3 l Schaum. Wasserdichter Schaum, für 8,00 Euro Grießen.
Und Schaum kann man mit Pigmente Färben alles ganz ein Fach!! Lacht


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Becker schrieb:


> Hallo Angel Kollegen bekonnt nicht noch den Drehwurm beim Possen Herstehlen!! Grins
> Wie so tut ihr nicht wie bei Blei Grießen auch euer Possen mit Polyurethan Schaum Wasserdichter Hartschaum (96% geschlossene Zellen). 2-Komponenten,. 200 cm³ ergeben ca. 3 l Schaum. Wasserdichter Schaum, für 8,00 Euro Grießen.
> Und Schaum kann man mit Pigmente Färben alles ganz ein Fach!! Lacht


 
Wenn ich das lese bekomme ich einen Drehwurm |supergri

Wir haben früher Balsaholzposen selbstgebaut. Grob mit einem Cuttermesser vorgeschnitzt und dann in die Bohrmaschine mit so einem Halter. Zwei Holzklötze mit Schleifpapier bespannt und los ging es. Läßt sich natürlich mit Hartschaum nicht machen.#h


----------



## Eichhoernchen (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi
hier ist das ergebnis meines ersten "Selfmadeposenbauversuch"
 jetz fehlt denen nur noch eine wenig Farbe wenn jmd nen Tipp dazu hat Bitte hier im Posenbau:Farben Thread etwas dazu schreiben

danke euch


----------



## Becker (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

So mein 2000 posen sind fertig habe für mein leben gemug!! lacht


----------



## Becker (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Carrier schrieb:


> sieht echt Klasse aus!!!!
> 
> und Material -kosten, Arbeitzeit, wie sieht es damit aus
> 
> ...


 
Na ja meine Kosten mich mit allen 0,40 euro!! Lacht


----------



## Eichhoernchen (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Becker
deine farben sehen echt klasse aus kannst du bitte was hier über die Farben reinschreiben

danke


----------



## Hountersoul (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich aus Stachelschweinborsten posen baue


danke für antwort


----------



## Lars91 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

unten eine öse anwickel oben erst in weiße dann in rote farbe eintauchen und fertig?!


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Becker
sehr schöne Posen! Hast Du da auch eine Bauanleitung wie die mit Schaum gegossen werden? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Wo gibt´s denn Stachelschweinstacheln? Ich meine nicht jeder hat so´n Schwein im Garten


----------



## Ollek (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s denn Stachelschweinstacheln? Ich meine nicht jeder hat so´n Schwein im Garten



moin Bondex

Hier z.B. ,müsste es gleich vorne an der Kasse geben oder an Souvenierständen oder man fragt nen Pfleger.

mfg


----------



## Hountersoul (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

könnte mir einer eine anleitung oder bild zeigen wie man eine öse bindet:c




danke


----------



## Hountersoul (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Stachelschweinborsten grigt man eigentlich in jedem zoo 

dort suchen die dir auch raus


----------



## andi72 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Hountersoul schrieb:


> könnte mir einer eine anleitung oder bild zeigen wie man eine öse bindet:c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...schlaufe legen, wickeln und mit kleber versiegeln ?
oder binden wie einen plättchenhaken ...

andi


----------



## Tewi (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

sehr interessante Bsp. hier.
hier mal meine selbst gebauten Posen (alles ohne Maschinen):vik:


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

also wenn man die Stacheln im Zoo kauft dann sind die sicher teurer als fertige Posen aus dem Angelladen


----------



## crossfire (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> also wenn man die Stacheln im Zoo kauft dann sind die sicher teurer als fertige Posen aus dem Angelladen



Bondex die musst du ja nicht im Zoo kaufen man kann sich die auch aus Afrika bestellen


----------



## Hountersoul (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

in kleinen tiergärten grigt man die auch kostenlos die fallen den tieren ja nur aus  


fragt doch einfach ma


----------



## Nymphomane (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Bondex!!!

Bei WWW.okalele.de Bekommst du Stachelschweinborsten 

In allen längen zu ich finde einem guten Preis!!!


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

naja ich brauche sowas ja nicht und ob das günstig ist weiß ich nicht k.A. was fertige Posen heutzutage im Fachgeschäft kosten, aber ich denke mal nicht viel teurer


----------



## Nymphomane (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Posenbau*

Bei meinem Dealer kosten die zwischen 1,50 und 2,50 Euronen!!!

Da finde ich 26 cent + 2ml signalfarbe pro stück doch recht günstig!!!

Aber wenn man sie nicht brauch!!!!

Gruss Rene!!!!


----------



## gufipanscher (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

gestern hab ich mal wieder inventur gemacht und festgestellt, das die auswahl an barsch und zanderposen sich doch recht reduziert hat.
kurze zeit später musste ich dann in den baumarkt, aber anstatt den eigentlichen einkauf, kam ich nur mit ner quadratleiste balsaholz heim.
dachte mir halt, des kriegste selber hin....

hat auch geklappt und wirklich spass gemacht!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das hast du sehr gut hingekriegt gummipanscher!


----------



## MeyerChri (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi alle zusammen versuche mich auch gerade am Posenbau....

Habe seit heute Acrylfarbe und DD-Lack+Härter, der Bombenfest wird (wird normal für Treppen.... benutzt)

Werde morgen oder Donnerstag mal pics einstellen.

Für meine ersten Posen sehen sie gar nicht schlecht aus, bis jetzt.... :m
mal sehen was draus wird.:vik:


Gruß Christian


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

DD-Lack?
Interessant, was ist das?


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

PU Lack:

http://www.baumarkt.de/lexikon/Polyurethanlack.htm


----------



## MeyerChri (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

mhhh ja also das wird normalerweise für parkett oder treppen benutzt als lack.
Dazu wird der lack mit Härter vermischt (Verhältnis 2:1)
Musste am besten mal googlen.
Habe ihn in hochglanz, gibts auch als matt aber soll ja schön glänzen #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MeyerChri (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Mohoin nochma....

Baut ihr alle gar nicht mehr??

Würde gerne noch ein paar bilder sehen :m
Meine ersten kommen morgen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Lars91 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MeyerChri (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hey Hoo

Baut ihr denn alle nicht mehr??
Würde noch gerne ein paar Meisterwerke von euch sehen. 
Möchte mir gerne einigeSchleppposen für den Forellenteich bauen.
Also verstehen darunter Posen mit einem Schlauch der an der Seite in die Pose reingeht und unten rauskommt.
Habt ihr sowas schon gebaut??


Gruß Chris


----------



## MeyerChri (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

So hier mal die Bilder von meinen ersten beiden.
Werden natürlich noch mehr. :vik:
Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht. Farbe und lack finde ich ok aber die Form is noch nich ganz soo dolle.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MeyerChri (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi....

Baut ihr alle nicht mehr??

Setzt doch noch mal pics rein und sagt mal was zu meinen beiden ersten.

Morgen oder Donnerstga kommen neue Pics von mir.




Gruß Chris


----------



## Lars91 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo,

glückwunsch, sehn klasse aus... und wenn du mit der form nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du ja mal probieren, den posenkörper zu drehen... wurde in dem thema schonmal besprochen...musst du mal schauen!

weiter so!


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich hab im herbst urlaub 2 flügelfedern einer gans im wasser gefund und hab sie zurecht geschnitten(geschmirgelt) ne öse dran gemacht und fertig man kann auch noch bleischrote zur vorbebleiung rein tun


----------



## z9r (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Falls noch Interesse hat,ich habe noch ohne Ende Skaranda Reed da,daraus werden die meisten Englischen Waggler gebaut.Super gerade von 2,5-5,0mm Durchmesser,Länge 32cm.Habe es mir vor Jahren man aus Indien schicken lassen,war aber so viel das ich es garnicht in einem Leben verbauen kann.


----------



## MeyerChri (5. März 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi....

Ich baue in letzter Zeit Schleppposen für den Forellenteich.
Ich nehme dazu einfach Buchenrundstäbe mit 8mm durchmesser.(hab für 9 stück je 1m ca. 2 euro bezahlt)
Schneide mir ein stück ab, mach den schnitt und den Rest schön glatt und denn kann man schon bemalen.
Ca. 1cm von oben mach ich eine Öse (vom haken abgeknipst) rein und fertig.
Sie funktionieren sehr gut.
Sind sehr schmal (fallen nicht auf beim schleppen) und lassen sich sehr gut weit werfen obwohl sie trotzdem eine geringe tragkraft haben.

Morgen setze mich mal ein paar pics rein.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MeyerChri (6. März 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hey.

Hier die versprochenen Bilder.
Bitte um kommentare dazu ;-)

Gruß Chris


----------



## fisherb00n (6. März 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Schaut gut aus...ich hab früher Eisstiele von die Mr Longs benutzt...gibt's glaub ich gar nicht mehr...
Waren allerdings schwer...Posenangeln hab ich leider an unserem Heimatgewässer aufgegeben...#t


----------



## MeyerChri (9. März 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hey,
habe mal ein paar Friedfischposen gebastelt.
Sie haben einen Durchmesser von 6mm und sind echt gudd und leicht.
Die Länge könnt ihr ja anhand der 0,5cm Kästchen sehen. #6
Wie findet Ihr sie?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MeyerChri (10. März 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi....

>Wie findet ihr die posen?<
Baut ihr nicht mehr??

Gruß Chris


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich kann mir vorstellen daß Buche etwas schwer ist und man nicht mehr viel Blei anhängen kann. Für kurze Distanzen ist das vielleicht ok, aber wenn man weit draußen fischen will ist so eine Raketenform mit Endbebleiung, wie bei den vorgebleiten Wagglern vielleicht besser. 
Trotzdem --- keine schlechte Idee gleich Rundhölzer zu verwenden. Die gibt´s soviel ich weiß, in guten Bastelgeschäften aber auch aus Balsa? Vielleicht wäre das einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich habe mal wieder ein paar "Einwegschwimmer" aus nur einem Stück Holz gedrechselt


----------



## B.O.S. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sodelle,
ab Samstag beginnt der Posenbau, wenn das Balsaholz "welches ich bei ebay ersteigert habe" da sein sollte.

Ich muss leider Balsaholz nehmen, da ich Kiefernholz "wie ich sie früher gebaut hatte", nicht benutzen kann, da mir ein Bandschleifgerät fehlt.
Desweiteren fehlt mir auch eine Drehbank.
Beides kann ich in einer 34 qm² Wohnung nicht unterbringen.
Wohne ja nur in einem Appartement.

Naja, nichts testo trotz, werden die Posen gebaut.
Werde dann am Wochenende "hoffe ich mal" die ersten Bilder per Digicam aufnehmen und online stellen.

Frage, welchen Lack könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Die Posen sollten dann schön glänzen. Also keinen Mattlack sonder eher sowas wie Hochglanz.
Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

auf jeden Fall: Nimm Yachtlack und drunter Clou Holzsiegel (Schnellschleifgrund) Damit bekommst dann extem gute Oberflächen. Beides gibt´s im Baumarkt


----------



## diemai (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Bondex

Habe vor Jahren 'mal bei "Karstadt Spiel und Sport" in'ner Innenstadt(Modellbauabteilung im Keller) 10 mm Balsa Rundstäbe gekauft , braucht man dann nur noch abzulängen und verrunden .

@ B.O.S.

Wenn du in deinen Möglichkeiten so limitiert bist , kannst du dir auch funktionelle Stillwasser-Posen aus Schilfrohr bauen , mußt allerdings bis zum Januar/Februar/März warten , bis du geeignete Stengel schneiden kannst .

Noch etwas V2A-Draht , Haselnuß,-oder Weidengerten , 3mm Schaschlikspieße , 4,5 mm Kunststoffrohr , Zwirnfaden , Kleber , Farbe und Lack und 'ne kleine Bohrmaschine und es kann losgehen !

                               Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## B.O.S. (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

So, also die Rundstäbe sind schon da, aber noch nicht das Balsaholz.
Hab zu Hause angerufen.
Also wirds am Wochenende doch schon losgehen.
Achso, werde dann Posen noch online stellen "die ich am Anfang gebaut hatte".
Mal schauen, ob die bei euch überzeugend sind.:vik:


----------



## B.O.S. (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

So, also die Rundstäbe sind schon da, aber noch nicht das Balsaholz.
Hab zu Hause angerufen.
Also wirds am Wochenende doch schon losgehen.
Achso, werde dann Posen noch online stellen "die ich am Anfang gebaut hatte".
Mal schauen, ob die bei euch überzeugend sind.:vik:
Den Yachtlack und die Grundierfarbe werde ich mir dann im Farbenkraut in Darmstadt holen "am Freitag".
Edelstahldraht habe ich noch, mal gucken was dann so raus wird ;-)


----------



## tommator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Wie gefallen Euch die hier?
Metallkiel, Styrokörper - nahezu unzerstörbar und Materialkosten verschwindend gering.
Gruß Tom


----------



## diemai (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ tommator

Geil ,.... richtig professionell gemachte Stipp-Posen , sehen aus wie aus'm Laden , ...sind aber bestimmt besser von der Qualität her#6 !

                              Gruß , diemai #h


----------



## tommator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe das früher mal professionell gemacht. Wahr vielleicht nicht ganz fair das nicht zu erwähnen. Jetzt halt nur noch für privat. 
Die werden übrigens vom Schlögl gefischt - sind also wirklich besser als im Laden.


----------



## Micha:R (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

jupp die sehen top  aus #6    baust du  auch  aal posen ,so um die 4 gramm ?|supergri


----------



## tommator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die Posen sind von 1gr. bis zur Wallerpose baubar. Bei einer 4gr. Pose bekomme ich aber keine Knicklichtführung rein.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an der ganzen Produktion. Ich komme eh nicht dazu noch tausende zu bauen und werde sie deshalb wohl verkaufen. 
Einfach PN senden. Kann man ordentlich Geld mit verdienen.


----------



## Micha:R (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

schade  ohne knicklicht  is  natürlich schlecht ...... naja egal  vielleicht komm ich  trotzdem nochmal auf dich  zurück


----------



## tommator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sind halt Stippposen. Auf dem Bild siehst Du in der Mitte die 5gr. Version. Wenn ich da eine Knicklichtführung rein mache ist die Sensibilität der Pose im Eimer. Könnte ich ab 10gr. machen, währe aber auch am Einsatzzweck der Posen vorbei.


----------



## Micha:R (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

naja  wenn die antenne oben bissl dicker wäre dann würde das mit einen knicklicht schon  gehen denk ich ....  gibt doch  solche gummi röhrchen ...


----------



## tommator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das könnte gehen. Wenn der Kiel etwas länger ist wäre sie dann auch stabil.


----------



## Micha:R (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

baust du auch waggler posen ?


----------



## tommator (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ne, hab zwar die Gerätschaft dazu, aber da gibt es ein Niveau am Markt, dass bekomme ich nicht hin. Es werden ja auch meistens bebleite Waggler gefischt.


----------



## Micha:R (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

jupp genau ... naja schade  wäre natürlich  eine tolle sache gewesen


----------



## nibbler001 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die Ungefähre Tragkraft kanste doch eig berechnen, wenn du Volumen x 1 (Dichte Wasser) - GEwicht rechnest.

Für die meisten Formen ist das eig auch kein Problem (Wenn sie rund gedreht sind).

Aber wie schon gesagt Ausloten ist einfacher und genauer (Schneller auch, da jede Pose ein Einzelstück ist)


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich denke auch gerade wenn sie aus Naturmaterial sind, da wird das dann mit dem Berechnen ein Problem. Holz ist ja nicht immer gleich dicht gewachsen, mal ist mehr Kleber verarbeitet oder Lack oder Mettallanteil (Kiel), da wäre mir die Berechnung auch nicht zuverlässig genug


----------



## NHS (6. September 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hola, 

für alle die der spanischen Sprache mächtig sind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc-VxYYQelo

für alle anderen, trotzdem mal anschauen. Sehr nettes Video. Posenbau mit geringem Aufwand und schönem Ergebnis !!

Ich baue so ähnlich, mit Dremel und ich benutze alternativ zu dem im Video verwendetem Stahldraht, Kohlefasterstäbe zum Aufziehen der Balsarohlinge. 

Ein dünner hartgeschmiedeter Stahl z.B. Bohrerrohlinge in 1-2 mm sind ideal, jedoch nicht die günstigste Alternative. Die Kohlefaserrohlinge sind ..1,80€/m (d =1,8mm) recht günstig ( Modellbauladen). Zu dem lassen diese sich hervorragend zum späteren Bau der Antennen verwenden. Einfach in dem Dremel einspannen und mit Schmiergelpapier den gewünschten Durchmesser schleifen.

Auch die im Video vorgestellte Antennentechnik mit dem geschnitzem und gedrehtem Bambussplint ist sehr kostengüstig und Bambus ist ein für diesen Zweck geeignetes Material ( feinporing, dichte).

Zum Lackieren nutze ich zuerst Porenfüller Graupner Glattfix. Da gibts bestimmt günstigere Alternativen aber ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Lässt sich sehr gut tauchen und ich brauch nicht viel rumpinseln. 3 X schleifen+ tauchen und die Pose ist absolut Wasserdicht und lässt sich sehr gut lackieren. Ich färbe die Posen zumeist mit permanent Marker unten Schwarz, hier spar ich mir die Pinselei und auch das Ergebnis sieht sehr gut aus. Antenne in weissen Lack getaucht später mit permantent Marker Rot gefärbt.





Zum Schluss versiegel ich alles mit Klarlack. Fertig

Bilder stell ich die Woche mal rein.

@ Nibbler für alle nicht runde Körper

Das Volumen lässt sich leicht berechnen, in dem du den Wasserstand als Hilfe nimmst bei einem Glas mit konstantem Durchmesser welches mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt ist. Hier tauchst du deinen Posenkörper ein oder was auch immer und kannst das Volumen über die Wasserstandsveränderung errechnen. Das ist übrigens nicht meine Idee... sondern die von Archimedes.

Wenn du das unbedingt auf analytischem Wege lösen möchtest schau mal in ein Mathebuch zum Thema Integration von Rotationskörpern.


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

@NHS
herzlich wilkommen!
Ja das Video ist echt brauchbar! Jetzt bin ich schonmal auf Deine "Bißanzeiger" gespannt


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

moin zusammen... wollte das auch mal versuchen... muss dafür aber erst noch zu einem Modellbauladen... ich wohne in aachen kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, wo da ein modellbauladen ist?
stelle dann auch bilder rein

petri heil

jogibaer


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

war heute mal in würselen... da gibts ein modellbau-geschäft... fange heute abend mal an...

stelle dann mal bilder rein

Petri Heil

Jogibaer


----------



## Angelzwerg (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Bondex!
Ich habe meine Posen auch mal selber gebaut.Man braucht nur:
-einen Weinkorken
-einen Zahnstocher
-eine ca. 35er Spaxschraube
-Lack
-ein Gummiband
So,man nimmt den Korken und dreht in das eine Ende die Spaxschraube.In das andere Ende steckt man den Zahnstocher.Lackieren,mit dem Gummiband an der Angelschnur befestigen,ggf. noch Blei dran und los geht's!#6

Gruß Angelzwerg


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

die einfachste Pose ist ein Stück Holz (kleiner Ast, Schilfhalm...) einfach  mit dem Messer schräg einschneiden und die Schnur in den Schnitt klemmen - fertig. So habe ich improvisiert wenn ich keine Schwimmer dabei hatte (z.B. beim Spinfischen). Wenn der "Schwimmer" nicht zu groß bzw schwer wird, dann hält er gut ein paar leichte Würfe aus. Das schöne an der Sache: Unauffälliger geht´s wirklich nicht. Aber vom Posenbau kann hier sicher nicht mehr die Rede sein


----------



## Tobi94 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

Habe eine Pose aus einer Eichel aus dem Wald gebaut.....einfach einen Nahnstocher durchgestochen und mit einem Posengummi die Schnur am Zahnstocher fixiert.
Fertig


----------



## angler-95 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

also ich baue nur meine wasserkugeln selber aus einem ü-Ei und einen lutscher stiel ..

einfach auf beiden enden 1 Loch ins ü-Ei und den stiel durchstecken, fertig!


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2009)

*AW: Posenbau*

hält das denn dicht? Das müßte doch mit Wasser vollaufen wenn auf beiden Seiten ein Loch ist oder verklebst Du den Lutscherstiel irgendwie?


----------



## wallercatcher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Mahlzeit Boardies #h

Der Winter ist Kalt und eine Angelflaute stellt sich bei mir ein.
Da muss man sich ja irgendwie Beschäftigen.
Also Balsaholzposen bauen........|kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2497&pictureid=21489

Hier mal die Bilder

90 Stück versch. Größen, Stärken & längen
Knicklichtposen
Segelposen
etc. etc.

aber Urteilt mal selbst#c

und die gehen Wirklich erste Sahne:vik: 

Gruß wallercatcher


----------



## Steve Deluxe (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

hab jetz mal zwei andere fragen: warum muss es ausgerechnet BALSA-HOLZ sein??
hab auch schon überlegt, jetz im winter mal den posen-bau auszuprobieren, ich habe aber leider keien drehbank, mit was könnte ich noc schöne runde posen hinbekommen??


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Es gibt auch Standbohrmaschinen, in welche man das Holz einspannen kann. Funktioniert zwar nicht so gut wie eine Drehbank, weils halt nicht so fest hält, aber geht auch ganz gut.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Steve Deluxe (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

das einzige was ich habe ist ein akkubohrer:d wir sind nihct so die handwerkerfamily....leider#d     würde das auch gehen wenn ich dann akkubohrer flach auf den tisch lege und die pose dann einspanne?


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Musste einfach mal ausprobiern, kannst den Körper ja auch per Hand rund machen. Zuerst schnitzen, dann mit Schleifpapier. Deshalb eignet sich Balsa besser, ist leichter zu bearbeiten. 
Gruß und viel Spass beim Werkeln


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das geht auch wunderbar mit nem Dremel, ner Proxxon oder nem Nachbau so einer Maschine, wie man sie schon bei Aldi bekam. So was hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dremel-King-Craf...imwerker_Elektrowerkzeuge?hash=item3ca8f9a8b9

Einfach den Posenrohling mit einer Seite ins Bohrfutter einspannen, mit der anderen Seite in ein Loch, damit es geführt ist, wie in einer Drechselbank.
Für das Loch nimmt man ein schmales Brett(z.B. ein Stück Dachlatte, Abfallstück) bohrt ein Loch rein und spannt es auf die Tisch-/Werkbankplatte, dass das Loch zu einem zeigt.
Man hält nun mit der linken Hand den Dremel mit dem Posenrohling freihändig, nicht zu steif, schaltet ihn ein, während man den Posenrohling, mit einem scharfen Cuttermesser, in der rechten Hand, grob in Form bringt.
Danach geht's mit Schmirgelpapier weiter.
Funktioniert astrein und bei Youtube hat es irgendwo auch ein Video, wo man das sehen kann.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

sensitivfischer, kannst du mal den link zu dem video rein stellen? ich finde nämlich kein einziges video bei youtube, wo gezeigt wird wie man eine pose baut....#d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ... und bei Youtube hat es irgendwo auch ein Video, wo man das sehen kann.



Deswegen schrieb ich irgendwo, ich weiß nämlich selbst nicht wo.
Das Problem ist dabei, dass das Video von einem Spanier oder Portugiesen war und dementsprechend einen spanischen oder portugiesischen Titel hat, so dass du da mit deutschen Suchbegriffen, lange suchen kannst.:g
Ich werde mich mal dezent auf die Suche begeben.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

So, war erfolgreich, wer suchet der findet!:#6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc-V...bpescabutarque.com/reportajes_materiales.html


----------



## wallercatcher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

#6:m#6

Gruß Alex


----------



## Steve Deluxe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke sensitivfischer, dass du dir die mühe gemahct hast und nahc dem viedo geschuat hast.
jetz hab ich nur noch zwei fragen dazu: wisst ihr welches holz er da benutzt hat? weil es anscheinend sehr weich ist, wenn man es mid einem kutter schneiden kann....
und jetz noch ne blöde frage: was ist eig. ein dremel? kann ich da auch nen akkuschrauber benützen?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

das dürfte Balsa-Holz sein.
Akkuschrauber - probieren
Gruß A.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

aja, und was ist das? - balsaholz? gibts das im gewöhnlichen baumarkt?


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich hole meines im Modellbaushop
Gruß A.


----------



## stefano89 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=balsaholz
Schonmal gesehn?
Vllt öfter mal benutzen    |znaika:
Bei uns gibts das nicht im Baumarkt...leider.
Soll sehr weich sein, habs selbst aber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.
Gruß Steffen

PS: bei Google findeste bestimmt auch Dremel...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> ... balsaholz? gibts das im gewöhnlichen baumarkt?



Das gib mal bei Wikipedia ein, da gibt's bestimmt nen ausführlichen Artikel drüber. Wir sparen uns die Arbeit es dir zu erklären und du machst was für deine Allgemeinbildung.
In den heute zu Tage üblichen Baumärkten, wird Balsaholz nicht angeboten, ist zu speziell und kein gängiger Handwerkerartikel.
@ the rest:
Der Typ in dem Video nimmt selbstverständlich Balsaholz:g und nein, ein Akkuschrauber reicht nicht, der macht zu wenig Drehzahl.#d


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> und jetz noch ne blöde frage: was ist eig. ein dremel?



Da isser:


http://www.handwerker-versand.de/products/Elektrowerkzeuge/Schleifwerkzeuge/Geradschleifer/DREMEL-Multi-Modell-300-25.html?refID=froogle&


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## stefano89 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Gibt natürlich auch billigere Varianten und Nachbauten von anderen Firmen, Dremel war nur der Vorreiter bzw bekannteste Vertreter. Muss kein teurer von Dremel sein.


----------



## Syntac (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Servus, will mich auch mal am Posen basteln versuchen 

Evtl. sitz ich ja auf der Leitung, aber wie spannt Ihr das Balsaholz in den Dremel ein? Brauchts da irgendein Sonderzubehör dazu? Hab schon mal die letzten Seiten überflogen, aber nichts gefunden oder überlesen... 


Grüße, Harry


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

soviel ich weiß werden die gar nicht eingespannt. Die Klötze werden nur durchbohrt und dann auf eine Achse (Schaschlikspieß, Nagel, Draht...)geschoben. Diese Achse in ein Widerlager gesteckt damit´s nicht "wabbelt" und dann vorsichtig mit wenig Druck geschliffen, sonst dreht sich die Achse im Körperrohling. Um dies zu verhindern kann man etwas Malerkrepp auf die Achse kleben, das verhindert etwas das Rutschen.


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Es gibt schon billigdrehmelnachbauten für unter 10 Euro oder eine stinknormale Billigbohrmaschine. Das geht auf jeden Fall auch.

Balsaholz bekommt man in Bastelläden, Modellbauläden und vielleicht auch online.
Als Ersatz geht auch Limba, Weide, Linde. Pappel, mal beim Tischler fragen nach weichen leichten Hölzern mit wenig Maserung

Wenn alles nicht erhältlich ist geht auch sehr gut Styrodur. Gibt es in jedem besseren Baumarkt


----------



## Syntac (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke!


----------



## Gisom (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier mal meine ersten Versuche von gestern:

Material:

- Sektkorken
- Bambusstäbe

und etwas Farbe...


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Gisom

Herzlich willkommen hier im AB :m!

Deine Posen sehen ja wirklich ganz brauchbar aus , .........sieht mir allerdings aus , als wenn du sie noch nicht lackiert hast |kopfkrat???

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Timon6660 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich nehme einfach große Gänsefedern schneide die daunen ab und befestige sie an der Schnur mit einem Farradnipelgummi (in jedem Farradladen erhältlich). Die Posen sind sehr leicht und sind zum stippen supper geeignet. Zusätzlich lakiere ich den oberen teil der Feder.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*



Gisom schrieb:


> Hier mal meine ersten Versuche von gestern:
> 
> Material:
> 
> ...



Da fehlte scheinbar Drehzahl und eine scharfe Klinge, aber für den ersten Versuch ganz ordentlich. #6


----------



## Gisom (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@diemai

  Danke für das Willkommen, da fehlt leider wirklich noch ein ordentlicher Lack :g.

@ Sensitivfischer
  Hrhr stimmt mit einer Drehbank währe das ordentlicher geworden. Allerdings, habe ich extra versucht das mit möglichst wenig Aufwand/Geräten(Messer/Schleifpapier) zu machen.

mfg

Gisom


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen im Club

Der Auftrieb Deiner Posen muß extrem sein. Da kann man bestimmt 10 Gr dranhängen? Ich würde die Körper auch versiegeln sonst ziehen sie Wasser


----------



## Bleizange (5. März 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier auch einmal meine kleine Kreation von Posen.

Die Auftriebskörper bestehen aus Balsaholz, die nach der Bearbeitung mit dem schon hier oft genannten Yachtlack versiegelt worden. Zwei Exemplare wurden vorher allerdings noch mit einem Teakholz-Anstrich versehen. Die Schäfte bestehen aus Steigrohren ausgedienter Pumpflaschen (Reinigungsmittel), die Antennen aus Wattestäbchen oder Lutscherstielen.


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

sehr schöne Waggler. Sehen echt profimäßig aus. Die sind aber nicht vorgebleit?


----------



## Bleizange (5. März 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Der Waggler in der Mitte besitzt unten ein Stück Kupferkabel (statt Drahtöse) was ich zur Befestigung aufgebohrt habe. Ich habe es nicht genau gewogen, aber ich schätze das Gewicht auf ca. 2 Gramm. Er ist also bewusst schon vorgebleibt.


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich habe mal Sbiros mit Blei gebaut, die flogen recht gut und weit, das ist bei Wagglern bestimmt ganz ähnlich. Um die Gewichte zu befestigen habe ich 2K Epoxy benutzt, das hält bombenfest


----------



## bodenseepeter (27. März 2010)

*Felchenpose*

Ich habe meinen Versuch, eine Pose zu bauen hier beschrieben...


----------



## Tauwürmer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hbt ihr auch bilder von euren Posen und/oder Bastelanleitungen??
|pfisch:


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

*@tommator

POST 473
S. 32*





tommator schrieb:


> Wie gefallen Euch die hier?
> Metallkiel, Styrokörper - nahezu unzerstörbar und Materialkosten verschwindend gering.
> Gruß Tom




Hier gekauft?:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Konvolut-Posen-Schwimmer-Hartschaum-divers-unbenutzt_W0QQitemZ380216575081QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item5886ac8469


----------



## Anglerjugend (28. März 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *@tommator*
> 
> *POST 473*
> *S. 32*
> ...


 
:m|wavey:


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hab da sone idee...
und zwar den normalen bohrmaschienenständer auf den rücken legen und festschrauben, in der grundplatte ein loch bohren als führung, den rest wie gehabt, den posenkörper auf nen drat (oder vieleicht sogar ne gewindestange zum festspannen) und über die hintere stange kann man das ganze ausrichten und zentrieren so hat man beide hände zum drechseln und schleifen frei. Was haltet ihr von der idee?|kopfkrat Werde es zumindest mal versuchen, wenns klappt fotografiere ich mal die konstruktion und stelle sie online.


----------



## diemai (2. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ DerOderfischer

Brauchst du nicht ,...... das geht auch vertikal , ........habe so schon Dutzende Posen aus Balsa geschmirgelt , entweder mit Dorn in'ner Mitte oder auch mit angeschnitztem Zapfen , der in das Futter paßt(unten mit Nagel im festen Maschinen-Schraubstock gesichert).

Würde mir zum Grob-Schmirgeln aber 'ne Schmirgelfeile(aus'm Modellbau) zulegen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Carphunter13 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo,
Ich war heute morgen an einem verein bei mir inder nähe und habe mich mal ein bisschen ungesehen.Im Schilf habe ich eine Plastikosterei mit einer öse an unteren Ende gefunden.Ich habe es aufgehoben und habe festgestellt das das osterei einmal als Pose dienen musste.
mfg carphunter


----------



## Bondex (13. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ DerOderfischer

Brauchst du nicht ,...... das geht auch vertikal , ........habe so schon Dutzende Posen aus Balsa geschmirgelt , entweder mit Dorn in'ner Mitte oder auch mit angeschnitztem Zapfen , der in das Futter paßt(unten mit Nagel im festen Maschinen-Schraubstock gesichert).

Würde mir zum Grob-Schmirgeln aber 'ne Schmirgelfeile(aus'm Modellbau) zulegen !

Stellt doch mal ein Foto von den Bastelkonstruktionen hier ein


----------



## diemai (13. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Bondex

Habe leider keine Bilder parat , habe auch schon lange keine Posen mehr gebaut !

Du könntest mir aber deine Email-Adresse per PN schicken , dann kann ich dir Bilder von Zeitungsartikeln schicken , die ich 'mal vor einigen Jahren geschrieben habe , ........aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen kann ich diese hier ja nicht öffentlich machen !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Uhl Angler (15. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich habe einen Tipp bastelt euch laufschwimmer aus ganz normalen Plastick trinkhalmen hier die anleitung :

Material: Plastikrörchen , Heißkleber , Wirbel , Farbe , Nagellack 

Anleitung: Nehmt die Plastikrörchen und schneidet sie auf die Länge die ihr wollt zu. Füllt in die Rörchen den Kleber nur ca. 0,5 cm. rein (auf jeder Seite!) und steckt in eine Seite dein Wirbel rein. Malt den (Laufschwimmer) an. Streicht einen durchsichtigen Nagellack auf lasst es trocknen und los gehts.

Falls ihr noch weitere Fragen habt mailt es mir: dominik1997@hotmail.de 


Grüße und viel SPASS beim Basteln wünscht 

Uhl Angler ( Dominik)


----------



## Bondex (15. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@Uhl
wilkommen on Board und im Threat Posenbau
Gibt´s von Deiner Anleitung auch Fotos?


----------



## Uhl Angler (16. April 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi ich bin 12 Jahre und weis noch nicht richtig wie man Fotos einstellt


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin Jungs,
schade dass der Trööt tot ist. 
Dann woll'n wir dem ganzen noch mal Leben einhauchen.
Werde jetzt die Woche noch mal ein paar Posen bauen. Diesmal keine Waggler, sondern ne Pose für Zander, aber einem Waggler ähnlich...
Meld mich dann wieder 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

jo da sind wir schon gespannt. Ich bin im Moment mal wieder mit Wobblerbau beschäftigt. Zum Posenfischen komme ich kaum noch


----------



## owner50340 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo leute

bin grade auf das Thema Posenbau hier im Forum gestoßen und möchte euch gerne mein winterhobby vorstellen !

www.rs-tackle.de/lutscherposen.html


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@owner 50340
Wilkommen on Board.
Leider kann ich Dein bild nicht sehen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin,
so, mit ein wenig verspätung ist meine Pose jetzt fertig... Musste noch einiges an Meterial besorgen 
Hier isse: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Schwimmkörper sind aus Balsa. Die Schwarzen haben ne Schnur-innenführung. Dafür müsste ich noch ganz feine Röhrchen besorgen. Ich hab aber noch keine Ahnung, wo ich die herbekomme. Hat jemand nen Tipp? 
Ich werd die Tage noch ein Beligewicht für die Pose gießen, das dann unten dran kommt. Das wird auch ne Schnur-innenführung haben...
Ach ja, der Lack ist auch noch nicht ganz perfekt, Ich lackiere gleich noch mal fein nach und dann kommt später noch mal ne Schicht Klarlack drüber...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Jonas,
sehr schöne Pose #6
Bin aufs erste Bild vom Fisch gespannt der die Pose unter Wasser gezogen hat. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

das wird dann hoffentlich ein schöner Zander 
Die zweite Pose ist ja auch schon in Arbeit, die werd ich aber etwas anders gestalten...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## owner50340 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo

heute mal ein bild meiner aktuellen posen !

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fciw-3-jpg.html


----------



## canis777 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier mal eine Linkseite als anregung zum Posenbau.

http://traditionalfloats.webs.com/


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Und ein Video

[youtube1]Sc-VxYYQelo[/youtube1]​


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin,
@owner, schöne Posen hast du da gebaut...

Ich werde wohl in der nächsten Zeit ein paar Posen bauen.
Woher bekommt ihr euer Balsa?

Wäre cool, wenn sich einige Posenbauer hier im Trööt beteiligen würden...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## owner50340 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

@jogibaer1996

bei ebay günstig geschossen !


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

man bekommt das auch im Modellbaugeschäft oder in Bastelläden. Wen Kein Balsa zur Hand ist kann man auch auf Limba, Abachi, Weide, Pappel.. zurückgreifen. Aber auch Kork, Styrodur und andere Leichtkunststoffe sind geeignet


----------



## jogibaer1996 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Posenbau*

alles klar, dann muss ich mich demnächst noch mal umschauen...
Sobald Schonzeit ist, wird dann gebastelt 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sehr ruhig geworden, in diesem bastel-trad...#c..leider hab ich dieses jahr keine angel-karte (umzug in ein anderes bundesland und FS abgelaufen..:c:c:c)...bin daher momentan am basteln...ihr schreibt immer balsa-holz...hat jemand erfahrung mit anderen hölzern wie fichte, kiefer oder buche? hab mir daraus auch schon was gedreht, ok, hat weniger trag-kraft, dafür aber mehr eigen-gewicht.... bin für alle anregungen dankbar..

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Sehr ruhig geworden, in diesem bastel-trad....
> ... bin für alle anregungen dankbar..
> 
> gruß mirko#h



Hallo Mirko,

... dann werde ich für Deine Dankbarkeit ein par Anregungen (Bilder) zeigen.

Gruß
Theodor

Bild 1 - Posen aus Hartschaum wie ich sie vorher gemacht habe.
Bild 2 - Der Stoff aus dem meine Posen sind.
Bild 3 - Von 3  bis 15 Gr. Auftrieb.
Bild 4 - Wie der Wirbel befestigt wird.


----------



## norwegian_sun (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Super teile#6...woher weisst du die tragkraft? giebt es da irgendwelche formeln, oder einfach testen? Mit dem wirbel schaut auch gut aus, ich will feste ösen aus drat machen oder auch nen wirbel. Hatte vor, die wie rutenringe zu binden und schrumpfschlauch drüber, hatte schon gekaufte, die waren nur mit schrumpfschlauch. 

Gruß Mirko #h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Mirko,

zur Tragkraft,
- Zuerst lege ich grob die Form fest, dann vergrößere oder verkleinere ich die Form bist die Tragkraft stimmt. Das mache ich mit Zeichnen (CAD).
- Danach fertige ich ein Musterteil und teste die Tragkraft, die fast immer nicht ganz stimmt.
- Danach das nächste Musterteil, bei der dritten Pose stimmt es meistens.
- Dann fertige ich - wenn ich gerade dabei bin - mehrere gleiche Posen.
So habe ich mir für die nächsten Jahre alle Größen gemacht, die ich normalerweise benutze.

Nun zur Öse:
- Die Röhrchen haben innen genau 2 mm.
- Es gibt Wirbel die zylindrisch sind und 2 mm Außendurchmesser haben.
- Die Ösen von diesen Wirbeln habe 2,5 mm Außendurchmesser.
- Am Röhrchen mache ich einen kleinen Schlitz, 
- dann schiebe ich den Wirbel so in das Röhrchen, dass sich die Öse in den Schlitz einfädelt.
Es muss nichts geklebt werden, alles hält einwandfrei und die freie Öse ist voll beweglich.
Bei kleinen Posen mit dünnerem Rohr, klebe ich ein ganz kurzes Stück von dem dickeren Rohr über das dünne Rohr. Im Bild mit der roten Pose ist es zu sehen.

Warum Schaumstoff?
Ich habe jetzt gerade die Einzeilteile für die 15 Gr.- Pose gewogen:
Schwimmkörper 0,3 Gr. (das kann selbst Balsa nicht mithalten), das Röhrchen mit Wirbel 1,6 Gramm.
Somit ist das Eigengewicht 1,9 Gramm für eine Pose mit 15 Gramm Tragkraft.
Außer dem geringen Eigengewicht hat der Schaumstoff folgende Vorteile:
- Keine Lackierung erforderlich.
- fast "unkaputtbar" , weil das Material nach Druck wieder in seine Fom zurück geht.
- Keine Kratzer.
- Minimale Kosten (20 bis 30 Cent), ich verwende die Kniekissen für Gartenarbeiten oder die Schaumstoffschlangen für Kinder.
- Farbauswahl ist möglich.

Noch ein persönliches Motiv, 
warum ich meine Schaumstoff-Posen selbst fertige.

Bis vor 2-3 Jahren gab es Schaumstoff-Posen, mit verschiedener Tragkraft. Die wurden dann nicht mehr gefertigt, weil sie zu lange gehalten haben. Als ich mich im Angeladen darüber beschwert habe, kam die Antwort: 
"Da kann man halt nichts machen, wenn die Industrie bestimmt, was der Käufer zu kaufen bekommt".

Ich dachte nur noch:  "... nichts machen? ... ich werde machen".

Inzwischen habe ich meine Posen dem Verkäufer gezeigt und ihn an seinen Satz erinnert.
Sein Kommentar: "Bei ihnen hat es scheinbar nicht funktioniert".


Gruß

Theodor


----------



## norwegian_sun (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

So isses bei mir auch..die industrie...:c.meine lieblings-pose, ein ur-altes dam-modell, ca 20 jahre alt hab ich noch nichmal aufm flohmarkt gefunden, hab es damals nur in einem laden zu wendezeiten gesehen, seither nie wieder....#q...aber mittlerweile isse so oft überlackiert, daß man sie problemlos ausm u-boot verwenden kann.., balsaholz mit nem stück fieberglas und nur der obere teil farbig, der rest naturholz mit klarlack. Habe auch schon 2 grob nachgebaut, aber eben aus fichte und kiefer, is nich so stoßempfindlich wie balsa.

Ein cad-programm hab ich nicht, aber ich denke mal, du gehst über volumen und roh-dichte...und rechnest es dir dann aus?
Mit dem schaumstoff bringste mich auf ne idee, auch ein posenmodell (zum stippen) aus ddr-zeiten, was top war, denke dabei aber an hartschaum-platten zum isolieren (giebt es soweit ich weis in rosa und grünlich), is so ähnlich wie das original-material, aber wenns nich damit geht, klau ich mutti ein stück von ihrem garten-knieschoner|supergri. Für die dünnen antennen tendiere ich zu carbon-stäben von conrad, da meine jetztige "proto-typen" nur mit schaschlykspießern gemacht sind, was auch bei einer 4,50 euro pose ausm laden verwendet wird, knax, weg war die antenne..#q
Bekommt man solche stäbe, oder ähnliches material im baumarkt? (bastler/modellbauläden giebts hier meines wissens nach fast keine) Würde, wenn möglich die portokosten sparen, da diese ja doch bei sowas in keinen verhältnis zum warenwert stehen...

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Mirko,

für die Antennen der Posen von 7 Gramm aufwärts verwende ich Röhrchen mit Durchmesser 3 mm (innen 2 mm), für die kleineren Posen mit 2 mm Durchmesser und für die Posen 2 Gramm und kleiner Kohlefaserstäbe.
Rohr hat den Vorteil, dass ich die Schur auch innen führen kann,
Die Pose ist feststehend, als Laufpose mit Innenführung und als Laufpose mit einem Wirbel zu verwenden. Alle drei Möglichkeiten funktionieren mit einem Posentyp.
Zu bekommen sind die Röhrchen und auch der Silikonschlauch, wenn ich Knicklichter verwende, in den Modellbau-Geschäften.
Wenn es keine Läden in Deiner Nähe gibt, die haben heute fast alle einen Versandhandel.
Zuletzt habe ich mich auf der Modellbaumesse in Karlsruhe eingedeckt.

Das Volumen muss nicht errechnet werden, mit schätzen kommt man auch hin.

Hart oder Weichschaum?
Weichschaum ist, wenn die Pose fertig ist, die bessere Wahl.
Das Bearbeiten ist aber nicht einfach.
Man kann das Material nicht schleifen (zumindest ich nicht), deshalb fräse ich die Oberfläche mit einem schnelllaufenden Fräser.

Hartschaum ist zum bearbeiten die bessere Wahl.
Man kann es zuschneiden, feilen und schleifen.

Eine weitere Variante:
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat eine Aluform zu fertigen oder jemand hat der das tut, ist das Aufschäumen mit Styropor am einfachsten und geht schnell, zudem ist keine Nacharbeit erforderlich. Aufschäumen ist die ganze Arbeit.
Holz habe ich für Posenkörper nie verwendet, wenn Naturstoff habe ich Kork verwendet.

Es kommt darauf an welche technischen Möglichkeiten man hat.

Na dann viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Mirko,

wieviel Tragkraft sollen die Posen haben die Du bauen willst?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## norwegian_sun (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo Theodor |wavey:

ich will verschiedene basteln, zum anfang versuche ich mich am nachbau der alten DAM, steht drauf 3,5g, die verträgt aber mehr und ein paar kleine zum stippen. 
Technisch siht ganz gut aus, ne bohrmaschiene als drehbank (mit entsprechender halterung) und vater hat ne richtige drechsel-bank. aber mit der bohrmaschiene, diversen eisen und schleifpapier gehts ganz gut, hab sogar schon mal mit heinbuche getestet, bis ca. 4 cm körperlänge reicht das bohrfutter alleine ohne gegenlager.
Dafür klemme ich dann einfach ein kantholz (mit loch und einem nagel gegenüber dem bohrfutter) mit ner schraubzwinge fest. geht wunderbar, und für größere sachen is ja vaters drehbank da, macht sich auch ganz gut für die rohlinge abdrehen, da in den meisten bohrmaschienen nur 13mm reinpassen. Einige seiten weiter vorne war mal ein viedeo von nem spanier, der hat es so ähnlich gemacht, allerdings mit balsa...bei meinem material streikt das cuttermesser...|uhoh:....aber mit gewöhlichen stemmeisen und etwas übung gehts. Die feinheiten kommen sowiso beim schleifen.

Nochmal zu meiner DAM....ich messe morgen mal genau nach und und frag mutti mal nach ihrer digi-cam..meine hat den geist aufgegeben...|gr:

Gruß mirko|wavey:


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Mirko,

wenn es um 5, 7, und 10 Gramm geht, kann ich die einige schicken.
Sie sind aufgeschäumt haben aber eine feste Oberfläche.

Meine Mailadresse findest Du auf meiner Webseite, einfach bei Google meinen Namen eingeben. Vieleicht noch das Stichwort CAD oder CNC dazu.
Oder eine PM schicken.
Dann kannst Du Deine Adresse mitteilen.

Keine Angst vor den Kosten, ich verkaufe kein Angelzubehör.

Gruß
Theodor Schönwald


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo theodor#h

Hab mal gegoogelt und auch was gefunden, falls meine mail im spam-ordner landen sollte, name is aus meiner addi ersichtlich und bin bei yahoo.de   ..vielen dank für dein angebot!!!!
....war wieder bis ca 23 uhr in der werkstatt, hab nur leider die pose nicht gemessen#d....bin am basteln von meiner "eigenen"-drehbank...#q....es gab mal sone werbung von ??? bosch oder black&dacker ???..eigentlich wollte er nur ein.....bauen....#c, bei mir wird's ne drehbank, ok, giebts fertig zu kaufen, aber selber basteln und damit was herstellen is eben schöner..|supergri..genau wie mit selbstgebauten ködern was fangen....

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Mirko,

wenn ich morgen dazu komme, schicke ich Dir einige Posen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Theodor!

vielen dank im vorraus! Bekommt man das styropor zum selber schäumen eigentlich ähnlich wie bauschaum in flaschen oder verflüssigst du irgendwie solche dämmplatten..#c...kenne es wie gesagt nur fertig. Und wie verarbeit man das meterial? Mit formen is klar, is das dann so ähnlich wie pilker gießen oder komplett anders?

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor!
> 
> vielen dank im vorraus! Bekommt man das styropor zum selber schäumen eigentlich ähnlich wie bauschaum in flaschen oder verflüssigst du irgendwie solche dämmplatten..#c...kenne es wie gesagt nur fertig. Und wie verarbeit man das meterial? Mit formen is klar, is das dann so ähnlich wie pilker gießen oder komplett anders?
> 
> Gruß Mirko#h



Hallo Mirko,

ich habe einen Freund der in der BASF gearbeitet hat, er hat es mir immer mitgebracht.
Es ist Granulat, das sich mit Dampf oder kochendem Wasser aufschäumen läßt.
Du brauchst Dir kein Styrol-Granulat besorgen, ich habe Dir so viele Posen geschickt, damit sie die nächsten Jahre reichen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## norwegian_sun (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Theodor!

viele dank für die posen! Sind gestern angekommen, sind wirklich genug für die nächsten jahre..#6....die verarbeitung is top, auf diese art ließen sich sicherlich auch die alten ddr-modelle zum stippen nachbauen.

Gruß Mirko #h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor!
> 
> viele dank für die posen! Sind gestern angekommen, sind wirklich genug für die nächsten jahre..#6....die verarbeitung is top, auf diese art ließen sich sicherlich auch die alten ddr-modelle zum stippen nachbauen.
> 
> Gruß Mirko #h



... Ja, das ginge.
Eine Aluform drehen, Granulat besorgen und Ausschäumen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> ... die alten ddr-modelle zum stippen nachbauen.
> 
> Gruß Mirko #h



... wie sehen die Modelle aus, kannst Du sie in einem Bild zeigen?

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## norwegian_sun (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Theodor! #h

ich bin grad am umzugskisten auspacken. Solbald ich dazu komme, mach ich mal ein foto und scanne eine skizze mit den maßen. 

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich habe mal was ganz Einfaches gebastelt. Vorgebleit mit Schrotbleien, die genau paßten vom Querschnitt. Ich habe sowas schonmal gebastelt aber die Farbe hält nicht besonders dran. Habt Ihr Tipps?
Vielleicht auch noch eine Idee für eine untere Öse. Habe es jetzt erstmal platt gequetscht im heißen Zustand. Später will ich ein Loch deurchbohren. Aber schön ist das nicht wirklich.
Das sollen aber auch Einwegposen sein für hängerträchtiges Terrain mit vielen Überstehenden Bäumen. Es soll einfach sein und schnell gehen. Optisch sicher nicht die Kracher aber funktionell.


----------



## angler1234 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



bastelberg schrieb:


> @ Bondex,
> Überlange Bohrer gibt es ab 2mm, 125 mm lang. Schau mal hier:
> #qwww.stimzet.com/StimzetCatalog/43_46de.htm#q


den artikel gibt es nicht


----------



## Bondex (30. August 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

@angler 1234
ich verstehe nicht was Du damit sagen willst


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> @angler 1234
> ich verstehe nicht was Du damit sagen willst




Der Link ist defekt.

Fehlermeldung: "404 Not Found"


----------



## CarlooSR (1. September 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Bondex schon mal versucht mit 400er schmirgelpapier anzurauen  würd mir jetzt spontan einfallen


----------



## andi72 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> Optisch sicher nicht die Kracher aber funktionell.



brauchs ja auch nich - jedenfals nich für tiroler hölzl.
hab dafür von den polizeikellen für kids das rohr - wo
die liebesperlen drin sind - (durchsichtig)
in 3 teile gesägt, ein ende angekokelt und mit der kombizange 
zusammengedrückt - loch gebohrt fürn wirbel - fertsch.

fürs untere ende : 9 mm loch bohren* - mit blei ausgießen - 
länge gewicht wählen und einkleben

5 min sache und ~ 10 okken gespart ....

andi

* form und gußstücke waren bereits fertig


----------



## Jungangler97 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Müssen Posen eigentlich zwingend aus Balsaholz sein oder geht auch anderes Holz?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (28. November 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Müssen Posen eigentlich zwingend aus Balsaholz sein oder geht auch anderes Holz?



Hallo,

und kein Holz.
Ich mache die Posen aus geschlossenzelligem Schaumstoff, dann sind sie "unkaputtbar".
Und mind. so leicht wie Balsa oder leichter.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Jungangler97 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Oha, das hört sich ziemlich kompliziert an. 
Wie macht man denn das??
Also warum muss die Pose denn so leicht sein, es gibt doch auch vorgebleite.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (28. November 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Oha, das hört sich ziemlich kompliziert an.
> Wie macht man denn das??
> Also warum muss die Pose denn so leicht sein, es gibt doch auch vorgebleite.



So kompliziert ist es nicht, außer man will alle Posen die die gleiche Form haben, so genau haben, dass sie auf 0,1 Gramm die gleiche Tragkraft haben.
Wie die Schaumstoff-Posen gemacht werden können, schreibe ich demnächst ein Bericht.

Warum leicht?
Ein Beispiel: wenn die Pose schwerer als das Blei ist, fliegt beim Werfen eventl. die Pose voraus und das Blei hinterher und die ganze Sache überschlägt sich.

Ein andererer Fall ist es, wenn ich die Pose mit Absicht beschweren möchte, dann beschwere ich sie an der Stelle wo ich es haben möchte und machen nicht den ganzen Posenkörper schwer.

Zudem muss ich Holz immer versiegeln, bei meinem Vorschlag muss ich nichts machen.

Die Schamstoffposen, gab es vor 4-5 Jahren zu kaufen, warum wurden sie vom Markt genommen?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich kauf mir immer diese Teile ueber Ebay USA


Mal die mit disschen lack an und fertig

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PORCUPINE-TAXIDERMY-QUILLS-Fishing-float-Lot-50-3-4-/220885905916


----------



## andi72 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

hier mal die ersten meisterwerke von sohnemann (6j.)



 




echte designerstücke :q 
obwohl ich tatsächlich auf eine etwas
gediegenere farbgebung stehe .... 

andi


----------



## Sola (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi , für Köderfische würde ich einfach eine Gänsfeder oder Ein Stachel vom Stachelschwein nehmen , billiger gehts kaum und schnell ist es auch besorgt.

mfg sola


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Erstmal ein gesundes neues an alle und sorry, daß ich solang net on war|wavey:! Hab mir im sommer aufm flohmarkt ne drechselbank für die bohrmaschiene gakauft...(ähnlich system "multimax" aus DDR-produktion)..leider passen nur Black und Dacker bohrmaschienen mit dem alten system..#q..egal..hab ja son 20 jahre altes teil (funtzt noch top)...aber wie in soner alten werbung.."eigentlich wollte er nur ein..????..bauen"....jetz mach ich erzgebirgische räuchermännchen und es geht ganz gut...hab bis mitte januar zu tun....wie gesagt, wollte eigentlich nur nen alten schwimmer von DAM nachbauen, den's im handel nich mehr giebt....#q...


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Erstmal ein gesundes neues an alle und sorry, daß ich solang net on war|wavey:! Hab mir im sommer aufm flohmarkt ne drechselbank für die bohrmaschiene gakauft...(ähnlich system "multimax" aus DDR-produktion)..leider passen nur Black und Dacker bohrmaschienen mit dem alten system..#q..egal..hab ja son 20 jahre altes teil (funtzt noch top)...aber wie in soner alten werbung.."eigentlich wollte er nur ein..????..bauen"....jetz mach ich erzgebirgische räuchermännchen und es geht ganz gut...hab bis mitte januar zu tun....wie gesagt, wollte eigentlich nur nen alten schwimmer von DAM nachbauen, den's im handel nich mehr giebt....#q...


 
Ebenso ein frohes , neues Jahr , ..........es gab doch auch Wobbler im "Räuchermännchen-Stil" , .........jedenfalls hier so bezeichnet .........:

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,939/

................kleine Produktions-Umstellung gefällig:m?

                 Frohes Neues , ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Produktionsumstellung??|kopfkrat....neeeee....20 bis 30 verkaufte räuchermännchen sind schon die fähre nach norwegen und zurück....und im gegensatz zu den dingern von den schlitten, äh skynesen funktionieren meine richtig gut, is zwar haufm arbeit, aber es lohnt sich schon irgendwie..angeln wird ja leider auch immer teurer...:c |gr:

Mach mal ein foto und stelle es rein, hab das teil fürn 10er original-verpackt bekommen....da kann man nix falsch machen...habs nur irgendwie noch nich zu meinen schwimmern geschafft....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

hab grad den link angeschaut....nen versuch wär's mal wert...wäre dann ein köder, den die tierchen nur noch aus erzählungen ihrer vorfahren kennen...


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Frohes Neues an alle
ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit ie etwas anzurauhen. Vielleicht könnte man die auch Sandstrahlen. Irgendwo in meiner Werkstatt habe ich so eine Postole für meinen Kompressor. Vielleicht könnte ich Aquarienkies als Sand benutzen... Mals sehen der Aufwand wäre dann ja auch nicht grade gering und das sind wirklich nur Einwegposen für hängerträchtige Gewässer. Bei uns im Bach gibt´s Abschnitte da bleibt die Montage jeden 2. Meter hängen und oft reißt man alles ab.


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

achja hier noch das Bild von Posen die ich fertig gemacht habe. Unten sind die mit Schrotblei vorgebleit. Das Blei ist mit 2K-Epoxi unten eingeklebt. Die eine hat sogar eine Einhängeöse aus Edelstahl!!!:q


----------



## reticulatus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi Leute,

da ich gestern Zeit, Lust und Laune hatte , gings mal wieder ans Basteln, neben Wobblern habe ich gestern auch 4 Waggler gebaut, 2 wurden sofort bemalt, während zwei weiteren aus Balsaholz geschnitten und geschmirgelt wurden.
Anschließend habe ich die Kiele, welche aus alte Pinselstielen bestehen mit 2K-Epoxykleber eingeklebt, ebenso die selbstgemachten Ösen, grundiert und bemalt werden diese zwei dann heute noch, fehlt nur noch das Lackieren, dann könnte es losgehen.


----------



## Paxcom (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Was nehmt Ihr für die Antennen???


----------



## reticulatus (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Bei meinen Waggler benutze ich schon mal Stiele aus alten Pinseln(Borstenpinsel, Pinsel aus dem Malkasten), Glasfaserstäbe/Kohlefaserstäbe aus dem Modellbau und Rutenbau, Röhrchen aus diversen Reinigerflaschen, Holzspieße/Schaschlikspieße und was sich sonst noch auf Grund des Gewichts und der Schwimmfähigkeit als Antenne verwenden läßt, wie Kiele von Pfauen-, Fasanen- und Gänsekielen oder anderen großen Federn.

Manchmal benutze ich auch Teile von kaputten Posen, welche man selbst hat oder man zum Teil auch an den Gewässern findet, da sie meist achtlos weggeworfen werden, recyceling sozusagen.


----------



## andi72 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

ich bevorzuge immernoch in streifen gespaltenes bambus.
bissl geschmirgelt und fertig .

andi


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin

Hab da was durch zufall gefunden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xc53Nr9e6k


Viel zu schade um die ins Wasser werfen 


lg


----------



## Downbeat (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die letzten Dauerfrosttage haben mich dazu veranlasst mal ein bisschen zu probieren, was man an Posen günstig fabrizieren kann.

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/96/p2130386.th.jpg

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/3588/p2130385.th.jpg

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/5125/p2130384.th.jpg

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/283/p2130382.th.jpg

Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob die auch funktionieren und was die tragen sollte so zwischen 0,3 und 2,5g liegen, wenn ich richtig liege.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Oha, das hört sich ziemlich kompliziert an.
> Wie macht man denn das??
> Also warum muss die Pose denn so leicht sein, es gibt doch auch vorgebleite.



Hallo,

heute habe ich den Bericht, wie man Schaumposen selbst fertigen kann, an das Anglerboard geschickt, er wird im März oder April veröffentlicht.

Im Bericht ist beschrieben wie einfach die Herstellung von Posen sein kann. Die Posen sind dauerhaft der Preis einer Pose 2 Cent.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Franz_16 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi,
der Bericht von Theodor ist jetzt in der Anglerpraxis erschienen:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/posen-aus-schaumstoff-selbst-fertigen.html

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal herzlichen Dank an Theodor!!!


----------



## diemai (4. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

@ Schoenwald 

...........toller Bericht , Theodor#6#6#6 , ......vielen Dank dafür:m !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Jungangler97 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Echt cooler Bericht! Mit guten Bildern und verständlicher Anleitung! Danke!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo,

es freut mich, dass der Bericht gut angekommen ist. Es sollten zuerst 3 Brerichte sein, Franz hat die Themen zusammengefasst, was mir dannbesser gefallen hat.

Noch zwei Bemerkungen:

1. Die Posen sind universell verwendbar als:
      - Feststehende Pose.
      - Feststehende Pose mit Knicklicht.
      - Laufpose mit Innen-Führung
      - Waggler-Pose mit Wirbel.
      - Waggler - Weitwurf - Pose mit Gewicht Wirbel.
      - Waggler-Pose mit Knicklicht

      Somit gibt es 6 Möglichkeiten mit der selben Posen, da der Wirbel getauscht werden kann.

2. Der Schaumstoff und das Röhrchen, lassen sich mit Edding und mit Marker farblich gestallten.

Viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Jungangler97 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Was mir aber noch auffiel: Diese Kniekissen sind ja ziemlich weich. Bei großen Posen ist das nicht unpraktisch?? Die drückt man einmal zusammen und die Tragkraft ist weg. Oder sind das spezielle? Saugen die sich gar nicht mit Wasser voll?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Was mir aber noch auffiel: Diese Kniekissen sind ja ziemlich weich. Bei großen Posen ist das nicht unpraktisch?? Die drückt man einmal zusammen und die Tragkraft ist weg. Oder sind das spezielle? Saugen die sich gar nicht mit Wasser voll?



Hallo,

ja, die Kissen sind ziemlich weich, der Schaumstoff hat aber die Eigenschaft, dass er sich wieder entspannt wenn er zusammengedrückt wird, sonst wäre so ein Knie-Kissen nach mehrmaligem Benutzen ein Knie-Brett.

Gerade das ist einer der größten Vorteile der Schaumposen.
Schaumposen gabe es vor Jahren zu kaufen, was meinst Du warum sie nicht mehr angeboten werden?

Genau das hat mich geärgert, dass ein Produkt das fast unzerstörbar ist, nicht mehr angeboten wird.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Danke Theodor, für die super Bauanleitung! #6#6#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. März 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Was mir aber noch auffiel: Diese Kniekissen sind ja ziemlich weich. Bei großen Posen ist das nicht unpraktisch?? Die drückt man einmal zusammen und die Tragkraft ist weg. Oder sind das spezielle? Saugen die sich gar nicht mit Wasser voll?



Hallo,

natürlich verwende ich geschlossenzelligen Schaumstoff, sonst bekämen die Gartenarbeiter nasse Knie.

Die äußeren, durch die Bearbeitung verletzen Zellen nehmen Wasser auf, aber das ist nicht innen.

Der Straßenbesen hat nach dem Verlust von ein paar Borsten  immer so viel Borsten, dass Du damit Deinem Nachbar den Gehweg fegen kannst. Mit dem Rest Kniekissen kanst Du ihm noch seine Rosen ausgrasen.

Vorteile ohne Ende!

Für den Preis von 2 Cent kannst Du eine kleine Posen bauen.

Mein Vorschlag, baue einfach ein par Posen und mache nicht weiter den Bedenkenträger.

Viele Grüße

Theodor


----------



## Flossie (6. April 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo z9r,
ich hätte großes Interesse an Deinem Skaranda Reed. Möchte Posen von ca. 30 cm Länge bauen ohne extra Auftriebskörper. Da wäre Dein Material geeignet, denke ich. Wie könnten wir einen Deal machen? Kannst Du mir per E-Mail schreiben? Leider kenne ich mich im Anglerboard noch nicht gut aus. Ich weiss auch noch nicht, wie man eine private E-Mail schreiben kann. Also, wäre nett, wenn Du mir antworten würdest.
Mfg Flossie;+


----------



## Poppey (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Bastler und Tüftler
Kennt Ihr noch die alten Balsa-Posen aus Opas Angelzeiten, die mittels Fahrradventilgummi auf der Schnur gehalten wurden? Die gibts nicht mehr zu Kaufen, aber ich liebe die Dinger und habe am liebsten damit gefischt! Leider ist mir meine letzte einem Hänger zum Opfer gefallen, hat jemand vielleicht eine Anleitung zum selber machen? Zu meinem Entsetzen gibt Opas Angelkiste keine mehr her, die hab ich schon im laufe der Jahre alle bekommen sagt er... ;-)


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



Poppey schrieb:


> Hallo Bastler und Tüftler
> Kennt Ihr noch die alten Balsa-Posen aus Opas Angelzeiten, die mittels Fahrradventilgummi auf der Schnur gehalten wurden? Die gibts nicht mehr zu Kaufen, aber ich liebe die Dinger und habe am liebsten damit gefischt! Leider ist mir meine letzte einem Hänger zum Opfer gefallen, hat jemand vielleicht eine Anleitung zum selber machen? Zu meinem Entsetzen gibt Opas Angelkiste keine mehr her, die hab ich schon im laufe der Jahre alle bekommen sagt er... ;-)


 
................Stachelschweinposen meinst du nicht zufällig , oder ?

Ansonsten wär'n Bild nicht schlecht !

Ansonsten schau' 'mal bei YouTube 'rein , ...Suchwort "making fishing floats" , "fishing float making" , homemade fishing floats" oder auch "Posenbau" .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Wenn du von Balsaposen sprichst, dann denke ich an "stinknormale" Posen mit einem Grundkörper aus Balsa und eine Antenne, als Feststellpose oder Laufpose...

Das Ganze ist ohne großes Werkzeug, eigentlich braucht man nur unterschiedlich starkes Schleifpapier, Epoxy und beliebige Farbe. Für hübsch anzusehende Posen reicht das allemal.


Ich versuche dir mal ganz grob zu erklären, wie ich meine ersten Posen hergestellt habe, die ich heute teilweise noch verwende, da schnell und günstig und es macht Spaß:

Für meine ersten Posen habe ich mir ein Stück Balsaholz genommen, das am Ende den Grundkörper darstellt. Dieses habe ich aus Resten von einem 4cm x 4cm Balsa"balken" mit einem Teppichmesser grob herausgeschnitten und mit groben Schleifpapier in Form geschliffen. Die Größe ist beliebig, je nachdem für was man die Pose verwenden will. Ob der Grundkörper eine runde Form hat, eine länglich runde oder sogar viereckig ist dabei total egal, da kannste dich austoben. Vorbilder kannste dir dazu im Angelladen holen. 

Ich gehe in meinem Beispiel zuerst von einer Feststellpose mit kleinem, runden Auftriebskörper und dünner Antenne aus, wie er häufig zum Friedfischangeln verwendet wird.
Z.B. Friedfischpose
Den Grundkörper, also die runde Balsakugel ist jetzt herausgeformt. Der nächste Schritt ist ganz einfach, man nimmt einen Schaschlikstab aus Holz, kürzt diesen zurecht und schleift die Enden rund ab. Danach drückt man den Spieß durch den Balsakörper. Es ist bei dieser Pose ratsam, die obere Antenne kürzer zu lassen als das "untere" Antennenstück. Hat man sich 2 Markierungen gemacht, wo am Ende die Balsakugel auf dem Schaschlik sitzen soll, streicht man das markierte Stück mit 5-Minuten Epo ein und verklebt die Kugel mit dem Holzspieß. Fertig ist der Grundkörper der Pose.
Das Ganze kann man jetzt z.B. mit Acryl bemalen und am Ende mit 20-Minuten-Epo oder noch langsam härtenden Epo wasserdicht und schlagsicher machen (3-5 Schichten, dazwischen härten lassen). Es hat sich als "günstig" erwiesen, die Posten schlichtweg in Styropor zu stecken und so zu bemalen. Eine guter Leuchtfarbe für die Antenne ist das "Leuchtorange" von Revell Modellbaufarbe, womit man z.B. die Flugzeuge etc. bemalen kann. Ich würde hier wirklich zu Leuchtfarben greifen, sonst sieht man nix, wenn die Sicht nicht gut ist!
Bei der hier aufgeführten Posenvariante will man noch 1-2 "günstige" Feststellgummi haben. Diese kann man massenhaft aus "Antitangletube" zurechtschneiden, die die Karpfenangler nutzen, um Vertüdelungen ihrer Schnüre zu vermeiden. 

Die Posen sind natürlich variabel baubar. Will man eine dickere Antenne haben, dann einfach ein schmales, rundes Stück Balsa zurechtfeilen und oben auf den Spieß stecken und ebenso verkleben. Man sollte aber tunlichst auf das Gewicht dessen achten, sonst stellt sich die Pose erst bei hohem Ausgleichsgewicht auf. Also lieber kleiner als zu groß.

Weiterhin ist aus einer Feststellposte schnell eine Laufpose gemacht, indem man das untere Ende des Spießes weglässt und stattdessen einen mittelgroßen Wirbel halb einklebt. Aber bitte wieder mit Epoxy oder ähnlich härtendem Zeug verkleben, sonst hat man nicht lange Spaß daran.

Für die Antenne lässt sich natürlich auch anderes Material verwenden z.B. Plastestäbchen, Trinkröhrchen, Stacheln etc.

Probiert am Anfang eine Feststellpose, das geht am schnellsten und funktioniert immer! Den Körper ruhig kleiner machen, als man denkt, Balsa hat einen riesen Auftrieb!


----------



## Poppey (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Danke allegoric für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Genau diese stinknormalen Feststellposen zum Friedfischangeln habe ich gemeint. Dann werde ich mich mal ans Werk machen...


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo people, ich habe mal wieder ein paar Posen gebastelt. Ja ich weiß die sehen beschissen aus aber ich hatte kaum Zeit weil ich sie heute für einen Stippwettkampf brauchte. 
Ich brauche mal Tips von Euch wie Ihr die Körper drechselt. Bei mir drehen die sich auf dem Draht den ich als Achse in den Drehmel eingeklemmt habe. Wie befestigt Ihr das Material zum Schleifen (drechseln) daßs es sich mitdreht und die Achse nicht im Material dreht? Was nehmt Ihr als Achse? Hier gab´s mal ein Link zu einem klasse Bastel-Video, den ich aber leider nicht wiedergefunden habe. Vielleicht weiß einer von Euch wo das Youtube Video zu sehen ist...? Was nehmt Ihr als Antenne und Kiel? Mein Ziel ist es gaaaanz kleine Posen zu bauen, die nicht viel mehr tragen als ein Pilot beim Forellenangeln...


----------



## west1 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von EMI enthält in Deutschland nicht verfügbar.... #c

[youtube1]Sc-VxYYQelo[/youtube1]

Angeblich soll es aber verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben es trotzdem angucken zu können. :q


----------



## Kauli11 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> hallo people, ich habe mal wieder ein paar Posen gebastelt. Ja ich weiß die sehen beschissen aus aber ich hatte kaum Zeit weil ich sie heute für einen Stippwettkampf brauchte.
> Ich brauche mal Tips von Euch wie Ihr die Körper drechselt. Bei mir drehen die sich auf dem Draht den ich als Achse in den Drehmel eingeklemmt habe. Wie befestigt Ihr das Material zum Schleifen (drechseln) daßs es sich mitdreht und die Achse nicht im Material dreht? Was nehmt Ihr als Achse? Hier gab´s mal ein Link zu einem klasse Bastel-Video, den ich aber leider nicht wiedergefunden habe. Vielleicht weiß einer von Euch wo das Youtube Video zu sehen ist...? Was nehmt Ihr als Antenne und Kiel? Mein Ziel ist es gaaaanz kleine Posen zu bauen, die nicht viel mehr tragen als ein Pilot beim Forellenangeln...


 
Moin Bondex,

welches Material nimmst du für den Posenkörper?
Ich nehme immer Rohazell,hat den vorteil gegenüber Balsaholz,daß bei einem Haarriss in der Lackierung kein Wasser in den Posenkörper eindringt und die Pose dann absäuft.
Als Achse nehme ich Stahldraht oder ganz dünnen VA-Schweissdraht,den ich mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber mit dem Posenkörper fixiere.
Wenn du dann mit Schmirgelleinen arbeitest,nicht zuviel Druck ausüben.
Dann soll die ganze Sache schon klappen.


----------



## Bondex (19. August 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

hallo Huber

Angeblich soll es aber verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben es trotzdem angucken zu können

und wie das???

Ich habe als Material Styrodur genommen. Mit Schweißdraht habe ich das auch getestet. Der verbog mir andauernd und wenn nicht drehte sich das Material leider auch


----------



## west1 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



Bondex schrieb:


> hallo Huber
> 
> Angeblich soll es aber verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben es trotzdem angucken zu können
> 
> und wie das???



Such dir was aus.


----------



## derJungangler33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo Leute,

vor einigen Wochen war ich mal wieder im Angelladen bei mir um die Ecke weil mir aufgefallen ist dass ich mal wieder ein paar Posen brauchte.
Die Preise haben mich dann mal wieder so zur Weißglut gebracht, dass ich mir überlegt hab einfach mal eigene zu basteln.
Nach ein paar verkorxten Ideen kam mir die erleuchtung.
Warum nicht einfach einen Strohhalm nehmen, leicht bebleien, mit heisklebepistole dicht machen und n wirbel dran setzten?
habs dann versucht und siehe da die pose stand wie eine 1.
Hab jetzt einige variationen gemacht und im Praxis test haben sie mir alle geholfen, und den ein oder anderen Schleienbiss angezeigt.
Falls Interesse besteht, würd ich mal ein bild hochladen.
Gruß


----------



## CarpCrakc (25. September 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



derJungangler33 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> vor einigen Wochen war ich mal wieder im Angelladen bei mir um die Ecke weil mir aufgefallen ist dass ich mal wieder ein paar Posen brauchte.
> Die Preise haben mich dann mal wieder so zur Weißglut gebracht, dass ich mir überlegt hab einfach mal eigene zu basteln.
> ...


Woher kenn ich das nur ??
Auf Seite 48 des Blinkersonderhefts "Tipps&Tricks" steht genau die selbe Beschreibung


----------



## derJungangler33 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo,
ich kenne das heft nicht und ich hoffe nicht, dass das eine unterstellung sein sollte. :r
ich wollte nur eine meinermeinung nach konstruktive Idee miteinbringen.
Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. September 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Woher kenn ich das nur ??
> Auf Seite 48 des Blinkersonderhefts "Tipps&Tricks" steht genau die selbe Beschreibung



Man kommt aber auch selbst drauf, ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## CarpCrakc (26. September 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Man kommt aber auch selbst drauf, ist kein Hexenwerk.



Ich mein ja nur  Sollte jetzt auch keine Unterstellung sein


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. September 2012)

*AW: Posenbau*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Ich mein ja nur  Sollte jetzt auch keine Unterstellung sein


Auf den Trichter bin ich bereits mit 8 Jahren gekommen, in Russland gab es keinen Blinker/F+F/K+K oÄ.


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich hol das thema mal aus den tiefen des anglerboards wieder nach oben und zeig euch mal was ich innerhab 30 min mal schnell gebastelt habe.

Material.
Vierkant Plastik Stäbe L=10cm
Schwimmkörper aus nem hartschaum der im Wohnmobilbau als dämmstoff genutzt wird.
Ein bisschen rostfreier draht
Ein stück alte geflecht schnur.

Und das kam dabei raus.


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Fehlt noch ein bisschen Farbe ein Schlusslack und dann ab dafür ans Wasser. Leider hab ich noch keine Vorstellung von der Tragkraft.


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ach und den hab ich auch noch gemacht ca 22 cm lang.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Und hast du noch ein bischen Farbe/Lack übrig, der Schaum ist doch bestimmt offenporig und wird Wasser ziehen?
Mich würde interessieren wie der Schaum heißt, hat das Kind einen Namen?

Jürgen


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also wasser ziehen macht er meines wissens nicht der ist sehr feinporig.
In bzw an wohnmobilen werden die seitenwände damit gemacht innen holzbeschichtung und aussen alu beschichtet. Aber wie das zeug genau heißt weis ich nicht müsste ich mal nach fragen. Ach ja und druck hält es auch aus.

Werd ein bisschen Acryl farbe nehmen und mit nagellack Versiegeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



> Also wasser ziehen macht er meines wissens nicht der ist sehr feinporig.


Das wird mit Sicherheit ein Polyurethan Schaum sein.
Und eben weil er feinporig ist und dem Anschein nach schleifbar, schnitzbar ist, wäre er für mich zu anderen Zwecken(als Posenbau) interessant.
Immerhin könnte dieser Schaum geschlossenporig sein, dann ist er zumindest bedingt auch wasserfest.
Zum Beispiel; die PU Schäume, mit denen Bootsrümpfe ausgeschäumt werden, welche angeblich geschlossenporig sind, ziehen dennoch Wasser, zumindest wenn der Schaum beständig benässt ist.
Ich kenne zwar einen ähnlichen Schaum,wie den von dir benutzten, nur ist dieser unverschämt teuer!
Also kurzum, es wäre nett, wenn du da mal nach dem Hersteller/Händler schauen könntest!



> Werd ein bisschen Acryl farbe nehmen und mit nagellack Versiegeln.


Vor allem den Nagellack erst mal aufm Stück von dem Schaum testen, er könnte diesen anlösen!

Jürgen


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich mach mich mal schlau übers Wochenende und meld mich wieder


----------



## ulf (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo

Im Wohnmobil nimmt man geschlossenporigen Polyethylen-Schaum. Der ist aber weich (ISO-Matten sind auch aus dem Zeug) , also etwas, daß für Posen eher ungewöhnlich ist.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

#d Finger weg von Farben die was anderes als Wasser als 
 Lösungs mittel haben ,hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit
 gemacht ,Latex oder Acrylfarbe nehme ich in der Regel.
 bei den Schaumstoffen mach ich gar kein großes Brimborium
 finde ich mitunter ganz brauchbares bei Verpackungen.
 Sehr gut ist auch der Schaumstoff der bei Fußbodenheizungen verwendet wird.Den Schaumstoff klebe
 ich mit Dispersionsleim auf die Achse aus Holz,Bambus,
 Sarakandarohr,Stahl oder Glasfaser.Am längsten dauert immer das Trocknen von Farbe und Leim.Grundieren tu ich meist in weiß und dann erst farbig ,für die Antennen 
 Plakatfarbe ,gibt´s da in Signal grün und pink-rot ect.


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also der den ich habe ist viel viel härter als so ne iso matte.
Der schaum plus die alubeschitung aussen und holzbeschichtung innen sind seht tragfähige teile hab aus si ner platte mein carport dach gemacht. Bild folgt


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hoffe man erkennt was


----------



## ulf (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo

Das ist dann vermutlich Polystyrolschaum. Der ist auch geschlossenzellig, sollte also kaum Wasser aufnehmen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## fordprefect (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Bin heute über diesen Thread gestolpert. Da gibts ja echt einige super tolle Posen hier. Hab vor einiger Zeit schon mal dieses Video hier gesehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEDpfTh714U
Ich find die Technik mit dem Faden ziemlich cool.
Dieses cellulose dope ist wahrscheinlich das gleiche Material wie diese Clou Schnellschleifgrundierung oder? 
Die ist dann an sich schon wasserfest und das würde im Prinzip ausreichen, oder?
Vlt. besorg ich mir mal was, wenn ich mal wieder in nem Baumarkt bin, da bekommt man echt Lust, mal eine Pose selber zu basteln.

Ach und wie tragt ihr das auf? Mit nem Pinsel oder dippt ihr die Posen? Das Problem beim Dippen ist vermutlich, dass man ne ganze Menge und auch das passende Gefäß braucht.


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hab grad woanders gelesen dass es wohl ein Spannlack ist bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das passt.
das Video ist nicht schlecht hatte ich noch nict gesehen.!


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier noch ein paar 45min Arbeit.


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

@fordprefekt ich versuchs jetzt erst mal nur mit sprühlack. Farbe druff dann sprühlack finisch und fertig wenn die sich gut an der rute machen dann werde ich weitere bauen.


----------



## fordprefect (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hast du das mit dem Faden jetzt direkt ausprobiert?


----------



## Pudel (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ne hab  nur mit dem faden die untere öse dran gemacht mehr auch nicht. Das Poseneinwickeln mach ich glaub auch nicht meine posen sollen erst mal nur funktionieren und nicht super aussehen das kommt dann vielleicht später


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Warum sollten die nicht funktionieren?

Wegen dieser Faden-Geschichte, dass kommt wahrscheinlich auch vor allem gut, wenn man ansonsten dann Naturmaterialien nimmt und die dann auch nicht weiter behandelt.
Deine sind wahrscheinlich aus Schaumstoff, oder? Da willst du ja wahrscheinlich eh noch mal mit ner deckenden Farbe drüber. Da geht ja diese Wickeloptik eh verloren. Als Montage für die Öse ist es aber bestimmt dennoch sehr tauglich.


----------



## Pudel (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Also die Öse hält Bombe. Erst mit Loktite fixiert dann mit Faden umwickelt und dann nochmal Loktite über das ganze drüber.
Farben haben sie jetzt auch schon bekommen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Schicht sprühlack zum versiegeln und gut is. 
Bilder kommen noch!


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Was meintest du eigentlich mit Spannlack?
Ich habe halt auf die Inhaltsangabe geschaut. Der Clou SSG scheint halt auch Nitrocellulose zu sein.

Der Typ hat übrigens mehrere solcher Videos. In einem macht er Posen aus Reet und Bambus, aber halt auch mit dem Faden statt mit Lack.
Das macht wahrscheinlich auch nur bei so Wagglerartigen Posen Sinn, wo man einen dicken Kiel hat. Wenn man da so ne Stipppose mit dünnem Carbon oder Fiberglas Kiel macht, da ist das mit dem Wickeln ja quasch, weil viel zu dünn und am Kiel stört es ja auch. Höchstens an der Antenne vlt.
Eine Frage hab ich aber noch, die vermutlich die Posenbauer am besten erklären können.
Bei Stippposen wird ja fast immer ein Ring oben am Auftriebskörper für die Schnurführung angebracht.  Wenn jetzt richtig Zug auf der Schnur ist, dann drückt die ja durch die Führung stark auf den Posenkörper. Warum hört man mit der Schnurführung nicht einfach oben am Kiel auf?


----------



## Pudel (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sorry aber was spannlack genau ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen! Habs nur wo gelesen.
Mal sehen ob ich morgen ein bisschen Abachi oder Balsa holz bekomm dann versuch ich das mit dem Wickeln mal, sieht schon gut aus. Werde aber den Kiel aus ABS Kuststoff machen.


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



Pudel schrieb:


> Sorry aber was spannlack genau ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen! Habs nur wo gelesen.
> Mal sehen ob ich morgen ein bisschen Abachi oder Balsa holz bekomm dann versuch ich das mit dem Wickeln mal, sieht schon gut aus. Werde aber den Kiel aus ABS Kuststoff machen.




Spannlack wird im RC-Flugmodellbau verwendet , .....er ist schnelltrocknend und dient dazu , die Papierbespannung auf hölzernen Tragflächen-Gerippen zu härten und zu straffen , speziellen Verdünner gibt's auch dazu .

 Ist demzufolge auch in entsprechenden Shops erhältlich , eine kleine Dose kostet nur wenige Euro .

Wie schon geschrieben , enthält er starke Lösungsmittel und ist daher mit lösungsmittelhaltigen Farblacken nicht kompatibel , ebenso nicht mit eventuell aufgebrachten Filzschreiber-Beschriftungen , .......erlöst diese an und verschmiert alles beim Aufpinseln , .......ebenso kann er jegliche Kunststoff-Materialien angreifen .

Auf Acryl,-und anderen wasserlöslichen Farblacken könnte eine Spannlackbeschichtung hingegen funzen ,....meine Hand würde ich dafür jedoch nicht ins Feuer legen .

Ich habe für meine Posen immer Modellbaufarben von Revell , Humbrol , etc. genommen und mit normalem , glänzenden Boots , -oder Parkettlack auf Lösungsmittelbasis aus'm Baumarkt 2 bis 3 mal überlackiert .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! :vik:


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



Pudel schrieb:


> danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! :vik:


 
 ......gern geschehen ,....viel Glück ,.....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Der Unterschied ist allerdings wohl auch, dass dieser Schleifgrund eine dickere Schicht macht, die dann sämmtliche Poren und Oberflächenstruktur füllt und glättet. Aber vlt ist dieser Spannlack ja auch noch mal was anderes als der Schleifgrund.


----------



## Pudel (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

So nu das bild der farbigen posen


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Verliert ihr denn auch so viele Posen, dass ihr nicht einen riesigen Berg ansammelt?

Ich hätte übrigens am besten gleich gestern noch einen Abstecher zum Bastelladen oder Baumarkt machen sollen.
Konnte es nicht lassen und hab es gleich mal ausprobiert. Aber die Ausgangslage war nicht super, daher ist das ganze etwas Schwer geworden.
Habe nen Weinkorken in Eiform geschnitzt und ein Stück von ner Fußleiste gespalten und daraus ein kleines Rundholz geschnitzt und geschmirgelt. Da das ganze für ne Stipppose eh zu grob wäre, habe ich ne Art Miniwaggler draus gemacht und gleich mal diese Fadentechnik geübt. Die hat bei steilen Winkeln und nicht perfekt gleichmäßigen Formen so ihre Tücken.

Das ganze ist jetzt 16cm lang und wiegt laut Küchenwage 5g. Jetzt brauch ich halt noch was zum Versiegeln bevor ich austesten kann, wieviel die tragen kann.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall angefixt. Ich muss mir jetzt nur noch mal etwas passendere Materialien besorgen und vlt. ne Lösung überlegen, wie ich Drechseln kann.


----------



## fordprefect (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Achso und vlt. könnt ihr mir ja noch n Tipp geben, was ich da eigentlich gebaut habe? Die meisten Waggler haben ja, falls sie bauchig sind, den Bauch unten. Ich hatte gedacht, wenn der oben ist, dann werden Oberflächenbewegungen vom Wasser vlt. besser nach unten übertragen, was den Köder was spielen lässt.


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin,

Als Friedfischangler hat man eventuell Material von kaputten, abgebrochenen, vorgebleiten Posen oder Wagglern (siehe Fotos) im Angelkasten.
Falls nicht, kann man bei Beissflauten an gut besuchten Angelstellen immer mal welche finden.
Oder einfach im Angelladen abbrechen.
Daraus kann man mit etwas Schrumpfschlauch und Trinkhalmen astreine Posen bauen.
Am besten sind durchsichtige, stabilere Trinkhalme.
Mit Schrumpfschlauch muß man weder die Vorbebeleiung noch die Antenne einkleben.
Leider habe ich im Moment keine der Posen zum Vorzeigen da.
In Gedenken an den leider verstorbenen Tüftler und Angelkollegen Karl - Heinz Jahnke aus Hamburg.


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Oder einfach im Angelladen abbrechen.




 ....................Moral ist nicht so deins , oder ?


----------



## kernell32 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

LOL ich dachte erst ich hab mich verlesen! Meinste das ernst?


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

|rolleyes na aus alten Posenresten was neues zaubern :q
 klar geht aber muß ja nicht sein.
 beim Posen bauen ist es wie beim Fliegenbinden die einen wollen Fische fangen adere kleine Kunstwerke schaffen und beide haben Spaß am basteln.Beides sind mit unter recht kurzlebige Dinge.Bei mir steht der praktische Gebrauch im Vordergrund und da ich eigentlich ein altmodischer Mensch bin angle ich auch meistens so ,so hab ich vor 50 Jahren gut gefangen und seltsamerweise klappt es heute auch noch,
 und es macht auch Spaß ohne das ganze hightec Gerödel
 Als Posenmaterial bietet sich doch vieles an z.B.ein schöner
 Federkiel vom Schwan oder ´ner Gans,Pappelholz  statt
 Balsa,die Korkenqualität ist ja meist nicht mehr das Nonplusultra aber so manches Verpackungsstyropor ist 
 einfach geil ,läßt sich leicht und schnell zurechtschleifen leider auch ein bischen anhänglich der Staub,in den letzten Jahren
 nehme ich als Grundkörper Saracandarohr ,hab ich mal ´nen
 Karton voll in Indien gekauft ,ca 30 cm lang und bis 6 mm
 dick ob nun dicke Raubfischpose oder ultra sensible Wettkampfpose damit kriegt man so ziemlich|supergri alles hin.


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Alao , ..in puncto Kosten sind Schilfrohrposen ja unschlagbar ,......schneidet man sich zwischen Januar und spätestens April ab , ein paar Haselnuß,-oder Weidengerten für die Verschlußstopfen dazu und dann vor der Weiterverarbeitung erstmal einige Wochen durchtrocknen lassen .

 Hier ein Foto , wo u. A. solche Posen von mir mit drauf sind , die Dinger hab' ich schon vor fast 20 jahren gebaut und fische sie immer noch .


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

also: das mit dem Abbrechen im Angelladen war ein Witz!!!

Klar ist selbermachen klasse.
Aber aus Altem mit weniger Aufwand etwas Gutes zu machen ist auch nicht schlecht!
Und die Trinkhalmposen sind eventuell für weniger handwerklich Geschickte eine Anregung.


----------



## kernell32 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> also: das mit dem Abbrechen im Angelladen war ein Witz!!!



Dacht ichs mir doch  hab nur das smiley vermisst.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Tag,

ich habe mal im 1-Euroladen (leider krumme) durchsichtige Strohhalme besorgt und einen Resterampedrennankopieebensogutwaggler gebaut.
Die gezeigte Methode mit 3 Stoppern und 2 Wirbeln direkt auf der Hauptschnur hat den Vorteil, Gewichte und Pose schnell austauschen zu können.
Auch kann man so die Vorfachlänge und Tiefe einfach verstellen.
Wenn man die Pose etwas überbleit, kann man die genaue Tiefe ermitteln und die Pose so einstellen (nur bei wind - strömungsarmen Gewässern möglich), dass nur die Antenne minimal aus dem Wasser guckt.
Das Überbleien der Posen ist bei Wettkämpfen allerdings verboten.
Die Bisse sind so sehr gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Pudel (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

So ich bin grad am testen ob mein posen Material wasser zieht oder nicht.
Hab ein Stück davon in ein Glas Wasser gelegt.
Es sind keine Luftblasen an dem Stück zu sehen.
Nach 20 minuten hatte ich es kurz raus genommen und siehe da es ist immer noch so leicht wie vorher.
Jetzt lass ich es mal die Nacht über im glas und mal sehen wie es morgen früh aussieht.


----------



## Pudel (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

So hab das Stück vorhin aus dem Glas genommen und es ist immer noch so leicht wie gestern abend.  Werd in zukunft alle posenkörper aus dem material machen. Bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

Bin zwar selber kein Bastler (handwerklicher Volldepp), lese aber immer gerne mit, was ihr euch so alles einfallen lasst - finde ich klasse!!

Danke dafür und fürs Einstellen hier im Forum!!


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin zwar selber kein Bastler (handwerklicher Volldepp), lese aber immer gerne mit, was ihr euch so alles einfallen lasst - finde ich klasse!!
> 
> Danke dafür und fürs Einstellen hier im Forum!!



#d na na  jeder hat eben andere Qualitäten , aber
     Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung 
 probiere es doch einfach mal aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*

grins - das wolltest Du nicht wirklich sehen, was oder wenn ich bastle..
Bleibe besser beim schreiben oder kochen ;-))


----------



## fordprefect (5. März 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Achso und vlt. könnt ihr mir ja noch n Tipp geben, was ich da eigentlich gebaut habe? Die meisten Waggler haben ja, falls sie bauchig sind, den Bauch unten. Ich hatte gedacht, wenn der oben ist, dann werden Oberflächenbewegungen vom Wasser vlt. besser nach unten übertragen, was den Köder was spielen lässt.


Wollte noch mal meine Frage ein bisschen pushen.

Ist jetzt übrigens fertig und nach mehrfacher Behandlung mit dem Schleifgrund und zum Schluss noch einmal tunken im Bootslack jetzt auch schön glänzend und ich denke dicht.
Tragen kann sie ziemlich genau 6g.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2015)

*AW: Posenbau*



diemai schrieb:


> Alao , ..in puncto Kosten sind Schilfrohrposen ja unschlagbar ,......schneidet man sich zwischen Januar und spätestens April ab , ein paar Haselnuß,-oder Weidengerten für die Verschlußstopfen dazu und dann vor der Weiterverarbeitung erstmal einige Wochen durchtrocknen lassen .


Muss da mal einhaken, du meinst ja unschlagbar ... 
Wenn ich Restmüllverwertung aus der Kunststoffliga verwende, also z.B. alte Kugelschreiber, Filzstifte, etc., dann ist das noch (Aufwands-)günstiger, einfacher und schneller! :m

Ich habe übrigens auch schon so alte wie du #6 aus den Stiften, im jugendlichen Bastelrausch soviele gebaut, dass die bis heute gereicht haben. Angel inzwischen aber deutlich weniger Pose - nur Posen verliert man sehr viel weniger als Kunstköder. :q


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo,
da ich auch früher schon gerne Posen selber gemacht habe, und es immer noch gerne mache hab ich diesen Thread rausgekramt.

Am ersten Foto seht ihr meine Anfänge.
Danach kommen Kreationen aus 2016:
Ein Waggler und ne feine Pose fürs Angeln am Schilf.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch ein paar aktuelle Kreationen vorstellt.


----------



## Gerris (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Posenbau*

Moin, 
ich hab mir da auch mal was selber gebaut.
Das ist der erste Versuch und war nur als Schwimmprobe gedacht.
Eine kleine Pose die man sehr weit und zielgenau werfen kann.
Die Flugeigenschaften sind vergleichbar mit einem Dart Pfeil.
Die Pose hat den Schwerpunkt weit unten und ein 3er Leitwerk. 
Gewicht 1,52g (0,02g mehr als ich wollte).
Zum Bebleien fehlen nur noch 0,2g.
Mit dem ersten Versuch war ich schon recht zufrieden jetzt baue ich das noch mal besser und in hübsch!

MfG Jürgen


----------



## Gerris (1. November 2017)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hier sind weitere Versuche.
Bei der Naturfarbenen Dartpose kann man den Sponsor erkennen.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Posenbau*

Das sieht gut aus.Ist der von Ikea ein Bleistift gewesen?


----------



## Gerris (2. November 2017)

*AW: Posenbau*

Joop, das waren alles Bleistifte von IKEA.
Nur die Mine rausnehmen, dann hat man ein Holzstück mit 2mm Bohrung.
Da kommt einfach unten ein Messingrohr rein und oben ABS Rohr, Leitwerk ran, lackieren, fertig.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich hab nach Weihnachten auch wider ein paar Schwimmer aus Federkiel und Schilf gebaut. Sind wider einfache klassische geworden.


----------



## Dübel (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Klassische Schönheiten deine Posen! Toll!


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hallo liebe Kollegen, #h
nachdem hier schon so viele tolle Eigenbauten und hilfreiche Tipps gepostet wurden, für die ich mich recht herzlich bedanke, möchte ich auch etwas beitragen.

Ich hab mich mal an einem etwas aus der Mode gekommenen Posentyp versucht, dem Fluted Float, der aufgrund seines kreuzförmigen Querschnitts früher für scharfe Strömung verwendet wurde.
Unten seht Ihr die Ergebnisse meiner Bemühungen. 
Beide haben nen Balsakörper mit Bambusschaschlikkiel (War zu faul für Federkiel), die eine ne Gänsekielantenne, bei der anderen ist die Spitze aus dem Körper gearbeitet. Einzelteile in Bohrungen in die Körper eingesteckt, mit 2k Kleber fixiert/versiegelt. Angestrichen sind sie mit verschiedenen Lasuren, die Antennen mit Modellbaufarben. Die schwarzen Trennstriche und die grüne Kielverzierung sind gewickelt (ziemlich unsorgfältig, und bei den Trennern habe ich schändlicherweise mit Tusche nachgeschwärzt). Das ganze mit 2-3 lagen Rutenlack versiegelt, fertig.
Hoffentlich taugen sie was #c
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## magut (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Sehen toll aus! Jetzt angle ich schon fast 40 Jahre , aber solche hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Was bringt dieser Körper in starker Strömung??  
LG
Mario


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Vielen Dank!-Tjaha, gute Frage. Diese Kanneluren sollten helfen, dass diese Posen in scharfer Strömung besser ihre Position halten, und das Umlegen der Schnur ermöglichen, ohne den Schwimmer aus der Spur zu ziehen. Frag mich nicht nach dem physikalischen Prinzip- bestimmt irgendwas mit Verwirbelungen und Strömungswiderstand. In den 60ern waren sie total hip, heute sind sie aus der Mode, im Netz gibt es aber viel über diese "Fluted Floats" zu finden. Walker hat sie geschätzt, ebenso Drennan, obwohl er sie nie hergestellt hat. 
Ihre Effektivität ist aus heutiger Perspektive auch sehr zweifelhaft, und man handelt sich einen Haufen Nachteile ein, dennoch müssen sie Liebhaber haben, denn einige Posenbauer stellen sie noch heute von Hand her. Ich persönlich glaube nicht das sie Wunder wirken, aber ein zwei
Stücke zum Ausprobieren wollte ich schon haben.
hg
Minimax


----------



## magut (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

DANKE   wieder was gelernt#6


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

m.E. ist das das Prinzip der großen Oberfläche, die haften besser im Wasser und sind damit beim Schnureinholen fester am Platz.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

#6#6#6
Klasse Posen hast du da gebaut, sieht man so nicht mehr oft.
Da bin ich über deine Erfahrung mit dem Typ sehr gespannt.

In England werden diese Posentypen auch nicht mehr so oft hergestellt. Der Andrew Field hatte solche mal im Programm aber mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Ian Lewis müsste die glaube ich noch bauen und verkaufen ansonsten gibts sicher noch keine Posenbauer die sowas herstellen.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hi!
Gestern Abend habe ich mal 10 Jahre zurückgeblättert, um zu schauen ob hier schonmal ähnlich schöne Posen wie die MiniMaxschen Kunstwerke gezeigt wurden, aber Fehlanzeige.
#r#r


----------



## Leech (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Die Form der Fluted Floats erlaubt es Ihnen den Köder natürlich mit der Strömung treiben zu lassen. Außerdem bleibt er unförmige Posenkörper an seinem Zielpunkt nicht grade in der Strömung hängen, sondern pendelt hin und her, was dem Köder zusätzliches Spiel verleiht.

Ist wie so vieles in der Friedfischerei eine britische Erfindung.


----------



## Dübel (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Kollegen, #h
> nachdem hier schon so viele tolle Eigenbauten und hilfreiche Tipps gepostet wurden, für die ich mich recht herzlich bedanke, möchte ich auch etwas beitragen.
> 
> Ich hab mich mal an einem etwas aus der Mode gekommenen Posentyp versucht, dem Fluted Float, der aufgrund seines kreuzförmigen Querschnitts früher für scharfe Strömung verwendet wurde.
> ...



Sehr schöne Fluted Floats hast du da gemacht, Minimax! 

Ich hab vor 2 Jahren mal welche aus Holundermark gebaut. Da ist es mir aber nicht gelungen, dass sie ganz exakt symetrisch werden. Das Resultat war dann eine wirklich stark verdrallte Schnur, weil sich die Dinger wie ein Propeller gedreht haben.

Ich baue die nicht mehr, weil ich keine Verbesserung gegenüber Avonposen feststellen konnte, ganz im Gegenteil.

Bitte berichte, welche praktischen Erfahrungen du mit diesen Schwimmern machst!


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich habe auch den Verdacht, dass die hübschen Flutes eher Paradeposen als gut fischbar sind- mal sehen, wann ich sie zu Wasser lasse.

Übrigens- und da wirst Du mir sicher zustimmen- ist Posenbau ja nicht nur Nostalgie und Freude am Basteln. Sondern hat einen ganz handfesten, praxisbezogenen Hintergrund. Grade bei den So wichtigen Avons fehlt bei allen Herstellern ein Modell mit einer langen, sichtigen und doch feinen Spitze- entweder sind die Spitzen zu kurz um sie auf Distanz zu erkennen, oder zu dick:
Abhilfe schafft da nur eine Federkielspitze, ca 4cm lang, dicker als die üblichen Boloposenstifte, aber schlank genug um zarte Bisse anzuzeigen. Komisch, dass die Proportionen des Topper Harris Avons niemals von grossen Herstellern aufgegriffen wurden..


----------



## Dübel (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Verdacht, dass die hübschen Flutes eher Paradeposen als gut fischbar sind- mal sehen, wann ich sie zu Wasser lasse.
> 
> Übrigens- und da wirst Du mir sicher zustimmen- ist Posenbau ja nicht nur Nostalgie und Freude am Basteln. Sondern hat einen ganz handfesten, praxisbezogenen Hintergrund. Grade bei den So wichtigen Avons fehlt bei allen Herstellern ein Modell mit einer langen, sichtigen und doch feinen Spitze- entweder sind die Spitzen zu kurz um sie auf Distanz zu erkennen, oder zu dick:
> Abhilfe schafft da nur eine Federkielspitze, ca 4cm lang, dicker als die üblichen Boloposenstifte, aber schlank genug um zarte Bisse anzuzeigen. Komisch, dass die Proportionen des Topper Harris Avons niemals von grossen Herstellern aufgegriffen wurden..



Ich stimme dir da auf ganzer Linie zu und sage ergänzend, dass es viel schöner ist, mit Eigenbauschwimmern nichts zu fangen als mit gekauften Posen.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*



Dübel schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da auf ganzer Linie zu und sage ergänzend, dass es viel schöner ist, mit Eigenbauschwimmern nichts zu fangen als mit gekauften Posen.



Das hält sich bei mir so die Waage...…..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Mal zwei lange Zanderposen gebaut..Tragkraft ca. 8g


----------



## Dübel (18. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Schöne Schwimmer! Die sieht man sicher auch noch auf große Entfernung. 
Sehe ich da einen Knicklichthalter an der Spitze? 

Ist seitlich am Körper noch eine Öse, oder warum ist sonst die untere Öse abgewinkelt?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Oben auf der Spitze sitzt das Stückchen Schlauch, welches bei Knickis eh immer dabei ist. Habs einfach leicht erwärmt und stramm draufgezogen, sitzt bombenfest.

Mittlerweile mache ich das aber etwas anders..ich dreh mir die Pippel aus nem 10er Holzdübel und bohre sie dann oben passend auf.
Balsa ist mir dafür zu empfindlich, geht mit Hartholz besser.

Seitlich befindet noch eine zweite Öse am Körper, ja.
Nur mit einer Öse am Ende müsste der Posenkörper für die Länge der Pose größer, tiefer unten sitzend und auch anders geformt sein.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dübel (19. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## Angler2097 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hammer Posen! Sehr schön #h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ein paar andre Modelle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (21. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

wow  schöne Teile!! woraus machst du bei den Waggler die lange Spitze?
LG
Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Benutze dafür Rundstäbe verschiedener Hölzer, GFK und auch CFK...je nach Posentyp.

Bei dem Waggler war es nen 3mm Rundstab aus Nussbaum im Ganzen durch den Körper gezogen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat (23. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Ich finde deine Posen auch sehr gut ! Am besten gefallen mir deine Zanderposen , da müsste ich mir auch mal welche von basteln .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Speziell zum Kanalangeln mit Köfi.
Posenkörper wurde gefertigt aus Hartschaum.


Die Spitze mit Knicklichtaufnahme wurde aus nem Holzdübel gefertigt.


----------



## magut (25. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Hammerteile die du da fertigst!  

und mit den 3mm Holzstäbchen hast kein Problem mit brechen?
Da dachte ich, dass da Holz zu "schwach" ist
LG
Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2018)

*AW: Posenbau*

Holz als Stab ist schon ok. Mußt halt nur schauen was fürn Holz es ist, was stabil ist und sich auch nicht verzieht.
Schaschlikspieße würd ich eher nicht verwenden, benutze dafür gern Kiefer, Buche oder Nussbaum in 2 und 3mm.

Wenn die Antennen sehr lang sind wie bei den Zanderposen, nehm ich gern Carbonstäbe (CFK), für feine sensible Posen mit nicht zu langen Antennen auch gern Glasfaser (GFK).
Ich kauf die Stäbe als Meterware, nen Meter Carbonrundstab geschliffen kostet knapp 2€, die andren Arten deutlich weniger.
Aus nem Meter kannst locker 4-6 Posenstiele bauen.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rule270 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hy an alle Bastelfreaks.
Ich mache mir eine Innenführung aus Telefonkabeldraht die ich einklebe mit SK Kleber. Hat sich seid Jahren bewährt! Dann reissen keine Ösen mehr aus.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (14. Oktober 2018)

Poppey schrieb:


> *AW: Posenbau*
> 
> Hallo Bastler und Tüftler
> Kennt Ihr noch die alten Balsa-Posen aus Opas Angelzeiten, die mittels Fahrradventilgummi auf der Schnur gehalten wurden? Die gibts nicht mehr zu Kaufen, aber ich liebe die Dinger und habe am liebsten damit gefischt! Leider ist mir meine letzte einem Hänger zum Opfer gefallen, hat jemand vielleicht eine Anleitung zum selber machen? Zu meinem Entsetzen gibt Opas Angelkiste keine mehr her, die hab ich schon im laufe der Jahre alle bekommen sagt er... ;-)


----------



## rule270 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hy
Ich baue mir Posen aus diversen Materialien. Balsaholz bekommst Du im Shop wo es Fluhmodelle usw. gibt. Als Kiele kannst Du Schaschlikstäbe oder CFK/ GFK nehmen. Balsaholz lässt sich schleifen und drechseln. Nach dem Grobschliff musst Du die Oberfläche mit Schnellschleiffgrund/ Fa. Graubner behandeln. Dann wird das Balsa nach dem Feinschliff  super glatt . Als Oberflächenlack hat sich Farbe von Humbrol oder Rewell bestens bewährt. Sehr elastisch und doch fest sowie dicht. 
Alle Materialien bekommt man im Zubehörhandel für Modellbau.
Wenn Ihr weitere Infos benötigt meldet Euch bei mir. Ich baue schon seid Jahren Posen. Auch aus Rohazell das für mich ultimative Material. Leider sehr Teuer.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Oktober 2018)

Ne BASF 2800C-Hartschaumplatte aus dem Baumarkt kostet keine 10€ und ergibt einige Hundert Posen, je nach Größe. Ich seh da quasi keinen Unterschied zum sauteuren Rohacell, außer das es halt weiß ist.
Alternativ bedient man sich im Architekturbereich, auch die Jungs benutzen Hartschaumplatten für ihre Grundmodelle.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> *AW: Posenbau*
> 
> Ein paar andre Modelle
> 
> ...



Lieber Bimmelrudi,
wirklich schöne Stücke! Kannst Du etwas genauer auf die zweite Pose von links eingehen, hinsichtlich verwendeter Materialien und Fertigung? Es scheint sich um Balsaholz aus
einem Stück gedreht zu handeln? Könntest Du dir vorstellen, das so etwas auch in länger und schlanker machbar wäre, ebenfalls in Balso, oder welches Material wäre geeignet?
Herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Oktober 2018)

Die zweite Pose von links wurde in der Tat aus einen Stück Balsa gedreht. 
Zur Versteifung, und damit mir nicht mal versehentlich durch meine groben Griffel der untere Schaft abknickt, wurde noch ein Glasfaserstab komplett durchgezogen.
Sie wurde geschliffen und nur die Antenne farblich behandelt.
Anschließend kam nur noch Bootslack drüber.

Machbar wäre das sicherlich auch in längerer Ausführung, auch schlanker. Ich zieh den Rohling eh erstmal auf nen 2mm Metallstab, spann diesen dann ein und bearbeite dann.
Der schwierigste Part bei sehr filigranen Sachen ist eher dann das runterziehen vom Stab.
Ich könnt mir aber auch Ahorn dafür vorstellen, ist ein recht leichtes aber dennoch hartes Holz


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2018)

Lieber @Bimmelrudi,
vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich werde es mal mit Balsa versuchen, wobich eigentlich nur Körper und Antenne aus einem Stück möchte und für den Kiel eine Federkiel verwenden möchte. Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Oktober 2018)

Sollte wohl auch gehen, müßtest halt den Federkiel bissl vorbearbeiten und recht dünn halten, sonst schauts nachher bissl seltsam aus.

Die Posen da oben waren mehr oder weniger erstmal nur Versuchsobjekte, einfach um zu schauen wie die Tragkräfte bei entsprechenden Formen und Größen dann sind.
Letztlich lag ich mit meinen Prognosen auch gar nicht weit daneben, kanns ja erst nach Aushärten des Bootslackes nachprüfen, sonst würde mir das Balsa absaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Posen gebaut!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich habe die letzten Posen alle aus Kunststoffresten (=Recycling) gebaut. Aber leider schon lange zuwenig Zeit dafür, hab aber auch noch lange nicht alle verbraucht  ...

Das ist einfach, weil man sofort im Wasser testen kann, keine Dreh+Schleif-Stäube, kein Wasserfest-Lackieren notwendig. Und haltbarer als die Balsa- oder Holzoberfläche, vor allem meine Antennen. 
D.h. man kann mit farblich lackieren allein alles "finishen", weißer Untergrund; Leuchtfarbe, Klarlack, das ist schon das aufwendigste.


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2018)

Liebe Posenenthusiasten,

inspiriert durch Bimmelrudis tolle Voll-Balsa-Pose habe ich mich heute mal an eine Avon gewagt. Die Antennen der handelsüblichen Avons sind mir beim Trotting einfach zu klein und auf Distanz schlecht zu sehen. Das kam dabei heraus:






Antenne und Körper sind aus einem Stück Balsa geschnitzt und geschmirgelt, den mit 2k Kleber eingeleimten Kiel spendete eine Ente. Die Antenne ist mit Acrylfarbe bemalt, für den schwarzen Trennstrich und die rote Zier/Stabilisierungswicklung (soll Glück bringen) habe ich normales Rutenbindegarn verwendet. Mehrere Aufträge Rutenlack sollten eigentlich ausreichend zur Versiegelung sein. Die Pose trägt gut 6 AA, mit einem zusätzlichen BB Schrot ist sie leidlich ausgebleit. Natürlich hat die Überdimensionierte Antenne auch etwas eigenen Auftrieb, aber wenigstens kann ich sie auf Distanz sehen, und dort wo ich sie einsetzen möchte sorgt die Strömung für herzhaftes Beissverhalten.
Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Oktober 2018)

Ist dir sehr gut gelungen, gefällt mir


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Oktober 2018)

Hübsch geworden ist sie! Ich dachte im erste Moment sogar, die wäre gedrechselt. 

Wenn du die Leuchtkraft der Antenne noch erhöhen möchtest, dann kannst du sie nächstes mal weiß grundieren und anschließend eine dünne Schicht Signalorange (Modellbauläden) drüber,dann leuchtet es so schön, wie man es von den industriellen Posen kennt. Und bezüglich der Tragkraft der Antenne: Diese vielleicht seperat aus schwererem Holz schnitzen und dann oben in den Posenkörper einkleben?

Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht zum erstmaliger Angeln mit dieser Pose..


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank, Jungs- ja, ich will zwei Dinge bei dem Posentyp versuchen, nämlich erstens das Bauen ein bisschen zu streamlinen, so dass ich auch mal ein paar anfertigen kann und mich bei Bruch und Verlust nicht grämen muss. Vermutlich werde ich aber wieder zu einem dunkellasierten Körper und stellenweisen Epoxiversteifungen zurückmüssen, wobei das natürlich wieder das Gesamtgewicht der Konstruktion erhöht..
Zweitens muss ich noch deutlich mit der Tragkraft runter, 1/3 weniger, dasss ich so auf 3-3,5g ca. 8BB komme. Hier ist in erster Linie an einen schlankeren und oder kürzeren Körper zu denken, ähnlich wie bei Dübels exzellenten Kormorankielavons mit Holunderkörper (https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?threads/kormoran-mit-holundermark.334406/), allerdings mit größerer Antenne und deutlicheren Schultern.  Da muss ich aber noch ordentlich höhöhö, feilen. Irgendwann krieg ich schon die Pose hin, die mir vorschwebt.

Ich glaube, wenn es rein um die Effektivität und die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten geht, sind verschiedene Kunstoffe klar im Vorteil. Nicht nur was den Körper angeht, man denke z.B. an Glasfaserstäbe als Kiel, oder bereits vorgefertigte Antennen. Da gibt's im Grunde alles.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Oktober 2018)

Kunststoff ist halt so ne Sache...klar wenn man das optimal verarbeiten kann (zb Drechseln), dann sind die Möglichkeiten schon sehr vielfältig.
Allerdings hat auch jeder Stoff irgendwo Nachteile. 
Ich bastel ja zb auch so einiges aus Hartschaum (Baumarkt), lässt sich prima bearbeiten, schleifen etc.
Bei Bohrungen kommt das Zeux an Holz aber nicht ran, denn die weiten sich durchaus bei Hartschaum. Auch Lackieren ist so ne Sache.
Grundierung, Farbauftrag, Bootslack als Finisher, welcher sich nur bei Hartschaum leicht gelblich verfärbt mit der Zeit. Passiert mir bei Holz zb nicht.
Glasfaser als Kiel macht auch nur Sinn bei sehr filigranen Posen, zb bei Stipp-Posen. Bei Posen wo du 3mm oder mehr als Kiel nimmst, sehe ich keine Vorteile  mehr bei GFK, außer eben die Flexibilität, welche sich dann aber auch sehr stark auf die Verbindung Kiel/Posenkörper auswirkt und bei stärkerer ungewollter Biegung den Körper sogar bersten könnte.
Ich nehm GFK nur bei wirklich feinen Posen, ansonsten bleib ich eher bei Holzrundstäben. 
Bei sehr langen Antennen nur noch CFK.
Gut, kostet bissl was, aber die Posen sind weniger bruchanfällig.

Ansonsten mag ich nicht mit zuviel verschiedenen Werkstoffen experimentieren wie zb vers. Hölzer. Balsa find ich einfach top zum Verarbeiten und kostet nicht die Welt.
Der Waggler zb weiter oben auf meinem Bild hat 3,4g Tragkraft (austariert am ersten unteren schwarzen Strich auf der Antenne).
Der Posenkörper davon ist etwa 5cm lang und an der dicksten Stelle etwa 1cm breit, gefertigt wurde er aus Balsa.
Ich hätte ihn auch aus Hartschaum drehen können, Tragkraft wäre nahezu identisch gewesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Oktober 2018)

Wir haben früher Posen aus Hart Schaum mit Abtönfarbe beschichtet, hat super gehalten und den Schaum nicht  angegriffen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Oktober 2018)

Angegriffen wird der Hartschaum bei mir auch nicht, nur der Klarlack (Bootslack) wird mit der Zeit leicht gelblich. Tut dem ganzen keinen Abbruch, auf Holz schauts aber schöner dauerhaft aus.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2018)

Also für mein persönliches Posenbauen bevorzuge ich ohnehin die Naturmaterialien, einfach schon um die klassischen Modelle bzw. den wie ich finde sehr schönen Look zu erhalten. Ich stell mir nur vor, das die Kunststoff(teile) ja wie soll ich sagen, standardisierter und leichter zu "berechnen" sind. grade die federkiele sind immer sehr unterschiedlich, oder Balsa ist mal unterschiedlich hart oder gemasert etc..  Aber ohnehin ist der limitierende Faktor bei mir nicht der Werkstoff, sondern noch die mangelnde Erfahrung und Geschicklichkeit. Mal sehen.
Danke für Maße und Tragkraft deines Balsawagglers, das ist ja ca. die Tragkraft die ich erreichen möchte- ergo wohl ähnliche Maße, bei mir liegts scheinbar am Umfang.
Übrigens kann man durch lackschichten und/oder Epoxy noch deutlich die Tragkraft mindern- aber dann steigt wieder das Posengewicht, und ein ungünstiges Verhältnis sorgt für Tüddel, schlechte Werfbarkeit und seltsame Bissanzeige (Kluwe-Yorck hatte da mal so ne Formel, ich guck mal nach), auch Drennan hat in einem Artikel mal was zum Tragkrafts-Gewichtsverhältnis gesagt.
Ist bei mir alles in der Try-and-Error-Phase: Nehm ich ein Stück Balsa zur Hand, steht´s immer noch 50-50 ob was Brauchbares oder ein Häuflein Splitter und Leim bei rauskommt..
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also für mein persönliches Posenbauen bevorzuge ich ohnehin die Naturmaterialien, einfach schon um die klassischen Modelle bzw. den wie ich finde sehr schönen Look zu erhalten.


Klar, edler aussehen tut es allemal.

Aber in Action und im Wasser sehe ich nur noch die Spitze, oder am besten abgetaucht gar nichts mehr ... 
Das Trocken-Aussehen ist mir lange nicht so wichtig wie das Fischig. Das ging schon soweit, dass Karpfen, Aland, Döbel die von mir händisch bemalte Pose begnabbelten und nicht den Köder.  
Was man aber oft - zumindest mit langer Stange - sofort umdirigieren kann.



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich stell mir nur vor, das die Kunststoff(teile) ja wie soll ich sagen, standardisierter und leichter zu "berechnen" sind. grade die federkiele sind immer sehr unterschiedlich, oder Balsa ist mal unterschiedlich hart oder gemasert etc..


Das leichteste ist Recycling  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - schon fast ganz fertig, noch ein bischen cuttern und verkleben und gut iss'.
Denk nur mal an "Tote Stifte" , aufgebrauchte Filzstifte, Kugelschreiber, Rollerpens usw. usw.  ; es gibt soviel, aus dem man Posen machen kann ...
Passt oft sehr gut von den Maßen und Volumen, der Kunststoff ist meist sogar vielfachst hochwertiger als der Kunststoffposen-Billigmist in der Quali von Plastikstrohhalmen, ich hasse verknickte oder eingedrückte Balsa+Kunststoff-hauchdünn Posen beim Aufbauen am Wasser.
Halte-/Klippvorichtungen sowie Steckungen sind an den toten Stiften auch oft schon dran. 
Sogar Wechselantennen (Licht-Kontrastfarben!) sind damit leicht realisierbar. 

Dann noch den universellen Knicki-Überzieher einsetzen wie Rudi das schon zeigte, auch das ist eine Anwendung von Recycling ohne einen Penny Extraausgaben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Danke für Maße und Tragkraft deines Balsawagglers, das ist ja ca. die Tragkraft die ich erreichen möchte- ergo wohl ähnliche Maße, bei mir liegts scheinbar am Umfang.
> Übrigens kann man durch lackschichten und/oder Epoxy noch deutlich die Tragkraft mindern- aber dann steigt wieder das Posengewicht



Ich bleie meine Posen immer erst aus, nachdem sie auch finished sind...also erst nach dem Lackieren.
Die Tragkraftangabe des obigen Waaglers sind also keine Angaben vom Rohling, sondern so wie ich die Pose auch am Wasser dann einsetzen könnte.
Geht mir seit Jahrzehnten schon auf den Sack das Hersteller einfach nicht in der Lage sind, entweder Angaben des Endproduktes aufzudrucken, oder mal ne Serie zu verkaufen, die nicht gleich 20-40% Toleranzen unterliegt. 
Ich hab Posen nie als Einzelstück gekauft sondern immer minimum als Dublette. Und dann fällt sowas ziemlich schnell auf, wenn eine Pose mit 8g Tragkraft perfekt steht und die andre säuft mit 6g schon fast ab.
Und genau deshalb baue ich mir mittlerweile meine gewünschten Posen selber, dann stimmt das wenigstens auch was ich draufschreibsel.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schöne Posen.
Das mit den Tragkraftangaben nervt mich auch schon lange.
Hatte erst einen 3+1g loaded Waggler montiert.
Mit einem 0,25g zwickblei ist er schon abgesoffen.
Der Wirbel hatte schon gereicht als zusatzbebleiung.
Und das war kein billigteil  aus China.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2018)

Kenne ich nur zu gut..eine Pose trägt das aufgedruckte Gewicht mit zus. Wirbel und Köder optimal, die andre baugleiche Pose säuft bei der Hälfte des Gewichtes schon ab.
Hatte auch schon gekaufte Posen die 2h im Wasser standen und dann immer tiefer gingen, waren nicht dicht und haben sich quasi vollgesaugt...unschöne Sache.

Hier mal 2 andre, gestern im MLK getestet. Hat zwar nix gebissen, aber egal...funktionieren so wie ich es haben wollte.


----------



## Minimax (22. Oktober 2018)

@Bimmelrudi: Proppere Proppen, die Form deutet auf einen ganz besonderen Einsatzzweck hin- Dem Köfi durch "bobben" leben einhauchen oder etwas in der Richtung?
Mir gefällt, das Du auch Zierelemente wie das goldene Band einbaust.

Ich konnte gestern eine leichtere (ca. 6 BB) Version meines Entenkielavons testen, hat sich auch ganz gut benommen, Bisse wurden schön angezeigt- aber die Pose selbst hatte durch eine Epoxischicht schon wieder mehr Eigengewicht, was tatsächlich zu ein, zwei Montageverwicklungen mehr als üblich führte. Muss ich also bei weiteren Modellen auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Oktober 2018)

Besonderer Einsatzzweck ja, hat aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit schaukelnde Köfis zu tun.
Vielmehr ist die Form zweckmäßig der Sogwirkung hier im MLK geschuldet, schlanke Posen (egal wieviel Tragkraft) drückt es einfach zu schnell runter.
Bauchige Posen mit etwa 10g Tragkraft halten dem Sog sehr gut stand und die Zander oder Aale juckt so ein Proppen überhaupt nicht, selbst Grundeln ziehen die problemlos runter.


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2018)

Liebe Posenbauer,

so auch von mir mal wieder was: ich hab mich mal an einem sehr grundlegenden, klassischen Posentyp versucht, nämlich Balsa(trotter). Sie sollen meine Avons hinsichtlich der Tragkraft nach unten ergänzen und eignen sich für kleine mittelschnell bis gemächlich fliessende Gewässer. Die Posen werden mit zwei oder besser drei Posengummis oben und unten befestigt. Man angelt am besten mit Shirtbutton, und es hilft der Balance sehr, wenn man ein relativ großes Schrot direkt unter die Pose klemmt. Es sind keine echten Stickfloats und können auch etwas zurückgehalten werden, obwohl sie nicht die breiten Schultern eines Avons besitzen.
Ich mag den Posentyp sehr, und an einem bestimmten Flüsschen (Nuthe) setze ich ihn bevorzugt ein, aber auch hier haben die englischen Fabrikate für meine armen Augen
einfach zu kurze, schlecht sichtbare Antennen. Ich habe einen Prototyp hergestellt und ausgewogen, und dann drei weitere, so dass ich jetzt erstmal ein paar zum Verballern habe. Die Tragkräfte liegen zwischen 7 und 5 BB, wobei 6 das Ziel war-  nächstes mal etwas vorsichtiger mit dem Schmirgelpapier sein. Ich glaub aber die Posen sind durchaus fischbar, und vor allem aufwandslos herzustellen:






Kurz das Rezept bzw. die Vorgehensweise:
Körper und Spitze im Stück aus 1x1cm Balsaholz geschnitzt und geschmirgelt (80-240-400-1000), die beiden äußeren Posen händisch, die inneren mit Drechselbank. Spitze mit Tusche (Gibt keine Unebenheiten) weiss grundiert -danke an @Tobias85 für den Tip, Oberer Spitzenbereich 2 Aufträge Acrylorange, anschliessend mit Lederpolierscheibe geglättet. Nach erstem Lackauftrag (Rutenschnellack) Trennstrich und Schulterschild mit schwarzem Bindegarn  in einem Durchgang gewicklt, daher die Spirale im weissen Feld, Fuss mit grünem Bindegarn gewickelt. Natürlich geht das auch mit Farbe,  aber das Garn hat den Vorteil das man später beim Lackieren nichts verwischt, und der gewickelte Fuss gibt vielleicht ein bisschen Stabilität am dünnen Ende  (ausserdem gehört sichs so und bringt Glück). Dann noch einige Lackschichten. Ganz am Ende einen Tropfen 2K Kleber um das empfindliche Posenende zu versiegeln- hoffentlich hilfts. Meist enden Posen bei mir ohnehin nicht durch Beschädigung sondern durch Totalverlust. Wozu für die Ewigkeit bauen, wenn doch das Schicksal in Form einer tückischen Hängerbaumwurzel schon lauert?

herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hadde (23. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Posen, gefallen mir. Danke auch für die Beschreibung der Herstellung!


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Oktober 2018)

Mir gefallen sie auch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Meist enden Posen bei mir ohnehin nicht durch Beschädigung sondern durch Totalverlust. Wozu für die Ewigkeit bauen, wenn doch das Schicksal in Form einer tückischen Hängerbaumwurzel schon lauert?


Vlt. bastelst Du doch mehr an der Kombination Hauptschnur zu Vorfach, das bringt die Posenverlustrate drastisch nach unten. 
Bei mir wird allermeist das Vorfach um 0,02mm geringer gewählt und mit einer Doppelschlaufe angehängt.
Da reißt es immer nur in dem dünneren Abschnitt vordere ca. 30cm, wo die Pose eigentlich nie hängt.


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mit meiner Aufteilung der Bastelaktiviät schon ganz zufrieden.  Die Posenverlustrate hält sich ohnehin in Grenzen: Beim Posenangeln fische ich aus verschiedenen guten Gründen stets durchgebunden.- üblicherweise bricht bei ernsthaften Hängern die Schnur am Haken (gewollt) oder irgendwo in der naturgemäß stark beanspruchten Bleianordnung. Ein Abriss oberhalb der Pose kommt selten vor- gerne in Überhängenden Bäumen.. Beschädigungen der Pose während des Angels habe ich so gut wie nie erlebt (Ganz anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn man zu faul ist zum Etui zu greifen, und die filigranen Schwimmer in Taschen und Rucksäcke stopft..)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Beim Posenangeln fische ich aus verschiedenen guten Gründen stets durchgebunden


Da haben wir es!  

Ich mache es gerne genau anders herum, sogar das Blei möglichst alles oberhalb des Vorfaches oder nur ein Schrot weiter unten. Dann ist bei einem Hänger oder Vorfachverlust durch Monsterfisch der Hakenwechsel eine kurze Sache.
Beim Wettkampf war das oft der Schlüssel zum viel Fisch in den Hochspannungsbeißminuten, denn lange brauchen für neu machen u. rumtüdeln kann ja jeder, aber dann landet man nichts,.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. Oktober 2018)

Klasse gemacht Minimax, die gefallen mir super.
Danke fürs teilen.


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank Jungs
für den Zuspruch. Ich werde die Balsas hoffentlich am Wochendende testen können, mal sehen was es zu verbesssern gilt,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Vafthrudnir (30. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Posen und tolle Beschreibung, Danke.
Vafthrudnir


----------



## Minimax (18. November 2018)

Liebe Posenbauer,
ich hab mich mal wieder etwas rumgebastelt, und mein Avonsortiment aufgestockt. In Einsatzgebiet und Bauweise (Antenne+Körper Ein Stück Balsa, Kiel Ente/Gans, Schwarze Trenner und Zier gewickelt, 3 Lagen Rutenlack) gleichen sie prinzipiell der Pose von neulich. inzwischen weis ich ja, das die Bauweise ganz leidlich funktioniert. Ich hab versucht über Körpervolumen und Antennengestaltung ein bisschen Auswahl ins Posenetui zu bringen. Mit Glück geht's morgen an ein entsprechendes Wasser... Die Pose ganz links ist ein bisschen was besonderes, da habe ich einen Bambuskiel (also Schaslikspiess) ausprobiert, ich wäre gespannt wie sich so ein schwerer Kiel auswirkt. Leider habe ich auch mal versucht, eine Feder einzulackieren, es handelt sich um eine gefärbte Hennenhechel aus einen Streamerbalg. Daher hat Mrs. Minimax die Pose mir direkt weggenommen um sie als Haarpfeil zu benutzen- sie wird also niemals das Wasser sehen. (Vor allem nicht da die Missus bei der spontanen Anprobe die Antenne mit einer Haarspange zermalmt hat...) Na ja, ich werde mal in die Richtung weiter ermitteln,
herzliche Grüße
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (18. November 2018)

Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn...vielleicht schaust du morgen ja mal, was du aus ihrem Schmuck-Köfferchen als Blinker missbrauchen kannst. 

Schön sind sie geworden!


----------



## Minimax (19. November 2018)

vielen lieben Dank für die Daumen hoch, das freut mich wirklich sehr, das die Posen Euch gefallen. 
Die mit der blauen Wicklung konnt ich Sonntag testen, und sie hat sich recht brav benommen. Nun will ich mal versuchen, in Richtung Stillwasserposen zu gehen. Leider habe ich unheimliche Schwierigkeiten, lotrecht zur Drehachse in die Körper Bohrungen zu setzen, und für die Waggler die mir vorschweben ist das aber sehr wichtig. Na mal sehen, üben, üben.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn...vielleicht schaust du morgen ja mal, was du aus ihrem Schmuck-Köfferchen als Blinker missbrauchen kannst.


Tja, in einer gerechten Welt wäre das auch so, aber wir wissen ja alle, das die Dinge so nicht laufen...


----------



## Tobias85 (19. November 2018)

Wäre es eine Option, den Balsablock im gewünschten Durchmesser ganz zu durchbohren und auf ein Stück Holz zu schieben, provisorisch zu fixieren und dann einzuspannen? So würdest du dich beim Drechseln ja automatisch nach der Bohrung richten. Ich kenn mich mit Drechselbänken aber auch nicht aus.


----------



## reticulatus (19. November 2018)

Kork, Pinselstiel, Schrauböse und Klarlack, fertig ist der Waggler!

Auch schon angelerprobt, bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2018)

Super richtig geile Idee.Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen.


----------



## Minimax (20. November 2018)

reticulatus schrieb:


> Kork, Pinselstiel, Schrauböse und Klarlack, fertig ist der Waggler!
> 
> Auch schon angelerprobt, bin zufrieden damit.



Wunderschön, und vr allem auch weil er funktioniert. An Kork hab ich mich nie raungetraut, zu schwierig die Verarbeitung, die Tragkraft Einschätzung, das Finish..
aber man sieht an deinem tollen Waggler das es sich lohnt.
Pinselstiele sind ne Bank- ich hab extra ein paar auf Halde, weil man praktisch nirgendwo so gut an schwere konische Kiele kommt- Es gibt bei Boesner etc. immer so 10er packs, da kann ma die fast unbrauchbaren Borstenspitzen für Einweg-Epoxyschweinereien benutzen, und die Stiele saven.

Überlegst Du, auch mal die Spitze deutlicher zu färben oder ist Dir das zu grell? Eigentlich sieht das Stück wirklich wunderbar so aus, toll.
hg
Minimax


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wäre es eine Option, den Balsablock im gewünschten Durchmesser ganz zu durchbohren und auf ein Stück Holz zu schieben, provisorisch zu fixieren und dann einzuspannen? So würdest du dich beim Drechseln ja automatisch nach der Bohrung richten. Ich kenn mich mit Drechselbänken aber auch nicht aus.


Ich nämlich auch nicht, das ist das Problem. Ob mir ein spezielles Klemmfutter fehlt oder so? Im Moment muss ich die Körper drechseln, aber so das die Ansatzpartien auf dem Durchmesser der Werkbankteile bleiben.
Immer wenn ich das Balsa auf einem Kiel befestigt hab, und dann anfing zu drehen, musst ich nahc wenigen Sekunden nen Schnaps trinken und geloben, ne Schutzbrille zu kaufen..


----------



## reticulatus (20. November 2018)

> Überlegst Du, auch mal die Spitze deutlicher zu färben oder ist Dir das zu grell? Eigentlich sieht das Stück wirklich wunderbar so aus, toll.



Habe ich früher gemacht, heute nutze ich dazu eigentlich entweder verschiedenfarbiges Isolierband, so kann ich zwischen den Farben wechseln oder mit den Posengummis zum Selberzuschneiden funktioniert dies auch sehr gut.
Wenn es geht belasse ich die natürlichen Farben des verwendetten Baumaterials oder bemale die Posen mit "natürlichen" gedeckten Farbtönen (grün, braun, schwarz).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nämlich auch nicht, das ist das Problem. Ob mir ein spezielles Klemmfutter fehlt oder so? Im Moment muss ich die Körper drechseln, aber so das die Ansatzpartien auf dem Durchmesser der Werkbankteile bleiben.
> Immer wenn ich das Balsa auf einem Kiel befestigt hab, und dann anfing zu drehen, musst ich nahc wenigen Sekunden nen Schnaps trinken und geloben, ne Schutzbrille zu kaufen..



Wenn ich jetzt mal von einer ganz normalen Drehbank ausgehe, hast du doch auf der linken (Motorseite) entweder nen Dreibacken- oder Vierbackenfutter.
Alternativ evtl. auch nen Mitnehmer mit Verzahnung für größere Stücke.
Auf der rechten Seite hast du nen Spindelstock, in der Regel ist dort ne freilaufende zentrierte Mitnehmerspitze montiert. Diese läßt sich bei nahezu allen Dreh-und Drechselbänken ohne Probleme durch ein Bohrfutter austauschen...das gleiche auch auf der Motorseite bei Bedarf.

Ich selbst benutze ne kleine Proxxon DB250 (mit zusätzlichen Eigenanbau einer schlittengeführten Oberfräse mit Kopieroption) für meine Posen, durchbohre meinen Balsarohling mit nem 2mm Langbohrer und ziehe ihn dann auf nen 2mm Metallstab. Diesen spanne ich dann sowohl links wie rechts ein (im Spindelstock hab ich nen Schnellspannfutter drin), damit er bei Rotation nicht flattert und ich sauber drehen kann.
So kann ich den Posenkörper komplett fertig drechseln und schleifen, ziehe ihn danach vom Metallstab wieder runter, bohre nochmal mit nem 2mm Bohrer nach und führe nur noch den gewünschten Stab (GFK, CFK, vers. Holzrundstäbe) ein. Diese sitzen in aller Regel so stramm im Balsa, das ich da nichtmal mehr was verkleben muß.
Drahtendösen biege ich mir aus 0,6-0,8mm Federstahldraht (Edelstahl) und fixiere sie ganz einfach mit Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Elektronikbedarf. Seitliche Ösen werden einfach eingeklebt.
Für Balsa ist der Klebstoff nicht so wichtig, bei Hartschaum sollte man vorher testen inwieweit er den Schaum anlöst oder nicht.
Revell Kleber geht hier zb nicht, brennt ganz schnell Löcher rein. 

Anschließend wird die Pose komplett grundiert (weiß), nochmal mit 1000er Papier nachgeschliffen, mit Revell Aqua Color farblich nach Wunsch behandelt (zt. per Hand, z.T. auch getaucht) und am nächsten Tag wandert sie ins Bootslack-Tauchbad und darf dann 2 Tage in Ruhe trocknen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2018)

Wir haben früher wie bereits mal erwähnt, Posen aus Hartschaum gebaut. 

Dazu haben wir uns einer Bohrmaschine bedient, die in einem Bohrmaschinenständer  montiert war. Die zukünftigen Posenkörper wurden auf eine feine Gewindestange geführt, die wie ein Bohrer den Hartschaum durchdringt. von unten am anderen Ende wurde der Hartschaum mit einer Mutter gesichert, für größere Modelle kann das auch eine umgedrehte Flügelmutter sein.

Wer möchte, verwendet ein Gegenlager unten im Schraubstock, aber es geht auch ohne. Der Abtrag erfolgt durch Schmirgelleinen bei nicht zu schneller Drehzahl, sonst wird es  für Kunststoff zu warm, bei Kork oder Balsa spielt es keine so große Rolle.

Die Posen werden so sehr ebenmäßig, solltet ihr mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. November 2018)

Hartschaum ist in der Tat deutlich rutschiger als Balsa..sprich beim Drehen verschiebt sich Hartschaum gerne mal selber ein wenig.
Mit ner feinen Gewindestange eliminiert man das schonmal ganz gut, Flügelmuttern, Flansche oder auch Achsmuffen aus dem Modellbau helfen zusätzlich dabei.
Ich benutze dafür passende Achsmuffen, gibt es bis 2mm Durchmesser und werden mittels Madenschrauben auf meiner 2mm Achse fixiert.

Notfalls tuts auch ne Holzscheibe mit 2-3 Nägeln drin welche auf dem Stab sitzt, die Nägel fixieren dann halt den Hartschaum.
Da ich aber möglichst wenig Abfall prozuzieren möchte, war das nur ne kurze Übergangslösung, mit den Muffen hab ich quasi keine überschüssigen Enden mehr.

Die Drehzahl ist übrigens auch bei Hölzern wie Balsa nicht ganz unwichtig, vorallem dann wenn man das generell nur mit Schleifpapier abträgt. In diesem Fall sollte generell nicht mit zu hohen Drehzahlen gearbeitet werden, hinzukommt natürlich auch wieviel Druck ich beim Schleifen aufs Werkstück ausübe. Balsa ist recht weich und schmirgelt sich sehr einfach runter...drückt man zu stark oder fährt die Maschine zu schnell, wirds schnell mal sehr heiß an den Fingern.
Ich zieh mir das Balsa halt erstmal mit ner Schruppröhre rund, mache damit auch die Konturen des Körpers, Feinarbeiten dann mit andren Eisen. Schleifpapier nehm ich wirklich erst ganz zum Schluss um die aufgestellten Poren wieder zu glätten.
Die angebaute Oberfräse benutze ich generell nur für Hartschaum, da ich hier mit deutlich höheren Drehzahlen am Fräskopf hantieren muss..sonst franst Hartschaum sehr unschön aus. Bei 25.000-30.000 U/min brauch da dann auch nix mehr nachschleifen, je nach montierten Fräskopf. 

PS: Bei Verwendung von Hartschaum sind Schutzbrille und Absaugung quasi schon Pflichtprogramm, da sich Schaummaterialien auch gerne statisch aufladen und überall hängen bleiben


----------



## Minimax (20. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich selbst benutze ne kleine Proxxon DB250 (mit zusätzlichen Eigenanbau einer schlittengeführten Oberfräse mit Kopieroption) für meine Posen, durchbohre meinen Balsarohling mit nem 2mm Langbohrer und ziehe ihn dann auf nen 2mm Metallstab. Diesen spanne ich dann sowohl links wie rechts ein (im Spindelstock hab ich nen Schnellspannfutter drin), damit er bei Rotation nicht flattert und ich sauber drehen kann.



Erstmal vielen Dank für die detaillierte Bauanleitung und die nützlichen Hinweise.
Also, genau diese Proxxon hab ich auch, allerdings noch keine zusätzlichen Teile- und genau wie du es oben beschreibst, möchte ich es auch für meine Waggler und auch eien weiterern Posentyp machen. Könntest Du bitte die genauen Typenbezeichnungen/Produkte/Links für das Passende Futter für den Spindelstock, einen solchen Langbohrer (aber da hätte ich wieder das Problem mit dem Zentrierten Bohren des Rohlings), auch so einen Metallstab (ichweisichweis, für Leute die sich auskennen ist das wie die Frage wo man einen Bleistift kaufen kann..) posten, das wäre mir eine große Hilfe.
Das Formen des Körpers auf der Drechselbank habe ich bisher mit verschiedenen Schleifpapieren und wechselnder Drehzahl gemacht, das klappt für meine Verhältnisse ganz gut.
Wenn der Körper auf dem Metallstab sitzt, gibt das keine Probleme mit Rutschen, bzw. das man das Werkstück mit dem Schmirgelpapier festhält und nur noch der Stab dreht?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. November 2018)

Ich versuchs dir mal zusammenzuschustern.

Hier erstmal die Proxxonseite, wo du alle Zubehörteile mit Artikelnummern erstmal anschauen kannst.
https://www.proxxon.com/de/micromot/27020.php
Das meiste Zeux davon gibt es auch in diversen Baumärkten oder ist darüber bestellbar.
Die Preise sind aber deutlich höher wie im Netz.

Zuerst wäre da das Bohrfutter mit Pinole, passend für die DB250 und austauschbar mit der Zentrierspitze des Reitstocks
Artikelnummer bei Proxxon: 27028
https://www.dittmar-werkzeuge.de/Proxxon-Bohrfutter-mit-Pinole-fuer-DB-250-27028.html

Dieser Händler führt auch alle weiteren passenden Zubehörteile für die DB250, Preise sind nahezu konkurrenzlos und liefert sehr schnell.
Für den Anfang langt dir aber das Bohrfutter und wird dir mehr wie nur ne große Hilfe sein.

Langbohrer hab ich damals bei ebay gekauft, 2mm mit 160mm Länge und 3mm in 150mm Länge.
Der Händler hat viele Größen im Angebot und die Bohrer sind auch scharf, kannste nix dran falschmachen.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Spiralbohre...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Metallstäbe in ausreichender Qualität (V2A als Meterware) zu vernünftigen Preisen gibt es zb hier:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahl-R...3fd601447:m:m1y0XmRfPL2BxPxXKqKfQ1w:rk:1:pf:0

Alternativ gibt es sowas auch in Modellbauläden die RC-Helicopterzubehör haben..wird dann aber deutlich teurer.
Oder man nimmt ganz einfach Schweißdraht.
25cm Länge reicht für nen Führungsstab vollkommen aus, die Proxxon DB250 kann eh nur max. 25cm Länge aufnehmen ohne Umbau.
Ich hab mir verschiedene Längen zurechtgeschnitten und alle auch jeweils angespitzt am Schleifstein...erleichtert das Einführen des Stabs ins Holz später.

Holz verrutscht darauf auch kaum beim Drechseln, denn Holz ist offenporig.
Hartschaum rutscht darauf schon eher, von daher empfehle ich dann passende Stellringe zu verwenden:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Stellringe-...var=620243266583&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Draht für Ösen nehm ich zb diesen hier:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/10-m-VA-Dra...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


So, wie geh ich nun dabei vor?

Zuerst mal das Vorbohren.
Dafür brauchen wir natürlich den Mittelpunkt. Bei Vierkantmaterial kein Ding, wir zeichnen einfach die Diagonalen an und haben die Mitte auf beiden Seiten.
Für Rundmaterial liegt ein entsprechender Zentrierwinkel bei (das kleine schwarze Plasteteil), alternativ gibt es sowas auch günstig im Web oder Baumarkt.
Dann wird von beiden Seiten erstmal etwa 3-4cm mit nem 2mm Bohrer vorgebohrt, um eine Führung für den späteren Langbohrer zu haben.
Diesen spanne ich dann in die Spannbacke linkerhand, stell die Drehzahl auf niedrigste Stufe und schiebe den Balsarohling vorsichtig drauf.
Selbst wenn man nicht ganz exakt mittig bohrt, alles kein Beinbruch. Beim späteren Schleifen auf der Drehbank wirds später unweigerlich eh mittig. 

Ich hab mir noch nen 2,2mm Messingrohr ausm Baumarkt besorgt und mir davon ein etwa 10cm Stück abgeschnitten.
Dieses habe ich permanent rechterhand im Bohrfutter eingespannt und dient mir als Lagerung des eingespannten Stabes später, damit dieser auch frei drehen kann.
Denn das Bohrfutter dreht nicht frei mit wie es die beiliegende Zentrierspitze tut.

Linkerhand wird der Stab mit dem aufgezogenen Holzstück dann in die Spannbacke geklemmt, das Bohrfutter mit dem Messingrohr soweit herangeführt das der Stab im Rohr sitzt und der Reitstock dann fest fixiert.
Dann gehts los mit dem Bearbeiten, entweder mit Schleifpapier oder Drechseleisen, je nach Gusto.

Hoffe ist soweit verständlich erstmal für dich, ansonsten mache ich die Tage halt nochmal paar Bilder davon.


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich versuchs dir mal zusammenzuschustern.
> (...)
> Hoffe ist soweit verständlich erstmal für dich, ansonsten mache ich die Tage halt nochmal paar Bilder davon.



Ich bin Überwältigt! Vielen, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Materialliste nebst Links und die genaue und sehr gut verständliche Erklärung
Ganz toller Post der sicher auch für viele andere nützlich ist.
Morgen wird geshoppt, und wenn der Postmann klingelt fliegen die Späne,
herzlich
Dein
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2018)

Ist schon ne Zeit her als ich die letzten Schwimmer gebaut hab.
Mein gängistes Modell ist aus Gänse bzw Schwanfeder oder hald die klassischen Balsaholzproppen.

Hier noch ne "kleine" Auswahl was ich so gebaut hab, sind nur ein wirklich keiner Teil.

Kombi aus Reed und Kiel






Kombi aus Gänsekiel
Die zweite ist vom Flügel ganz aussen und läuft Dreieckig zu, etwas schwierig zu bearbeiten aber dafür sehr fein





Reine Gänsekiel zum Feststellen





Schilf und Gänsekiel, jeweils mir Öse aus Messingdraht


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2018)

Schöne, klassische Posen, wirklich toll. Stimmt, und wenns erstmal richtig gefroren hat, dann ist auch die Zeit zum Reetsammeln gekommen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke.

Genau im Winter säge ich auch mein Schilf, die Vorratsboxen sind zwar voll aber wenn ch dicke Durchmesser finde kommen die immer mit.
Festgestellt hab ich über die Jahre das die Durchmesser der Halme sehr schwanken, sprich vor 5 Jahren hatte ich Durchmesser von 16-18mm und die letzten Jahre höchstens mal 14mm. Auch die Wandstärke ist sehr unterschiedlich, bin gespannt wie es heuer bei dem heisen Sommer gewachsen ist.


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2018)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Genau im Winter säge ich auch mein Schilf, die Vorratsboxen sind zwar voll aber wenn ch dicke Durchmesser finde kommen die immer mit.
> Festgestellt hab ich über die Jahre das die Durchmesser der Halme sehr schwanken.



ich hatte Schilfposen nicht auf dem Schirm, und letzten Winter hab ichs immer wieder verpennt und dann wars zu spät. Ich möchte uunbedingt mal
diese viktorianischen Schilfwaggler bauen, bei denen Schilfhalme verschiedener Durchmesser so teleskopartig ineinander gesteckt werden, um eine
verjüng zu erzielen, also genauso wie Deine feinen Posen auf dem ersten Bild nur umgekehrt. Das muss ziemlich knifflig sein.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das muss ziemlich knifflig sein.



Nein das ist es eigentlich nicht nur du brauchst viel Schilf um ne große auswahl an Durchmessern zu haben. Hast du genug davon kannst du sogut wie alles bauen was dir im Kopf so vorschwebt.
Wenn du mal paar Jahre gebaut hast wirst irgendwann anfangen deinen eigenen Stil zu haben und evtl neue Ideen verwirklichen.
Ich selber hab schon einige Prototypen durch die immer mal wider gefischt werden, das sind richtige Einzelstücke.....bei Bedarf baue ich immer mal wider welche nach.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Dezember 2018)

Darf ich mal fragen, wieso ihr das Reet/Schilf erst nach dem ersten richtigen Frost schneidet?


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2018)

Im Winter ist das Schilf vertrocknet und durch den Wind sind schon Blätter und Spitzen ebgekrumpelt. Und wenn Wasser und Ufermatsch gefroren sind kommt man trockenen Fusses an die begehrten Halme.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ah, gut. Ich dachte, sobald es im Herbst trocken ist, kann man es ja schon nehmen. Die Blätter und das Eis sind allerdings zwei gute Argumente.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2018)

Man kann das Reed auch im Herbst ernten dann ist es noch etwas grün.
Es muss aber dann erst getrocknet werden hat aba ne leicht grünliche Farbe später....was auch wider etwas besondere Posen mache.
Der @Minimax hat aber total recht mit seiner Aussage. Letztes Jahr hab ich bei Hochwasser geerntet das war dann ned so toll.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Dezember 2018)

Naja dieses Jahr würde man - zumindest hier - an vielen Stellen auch trockenen Fußes ans Schilf kommen, aber das ist ja ne andere Geschichte.

Natürliche Tarnfarben-Posen sind auch interessant. Ich hatte schonmal überlegt, mir aus mal aus nem Stück braunem/schwarzen Zweig ne kleine Pose zu bauen. Treibholz kommt schließlich überall ganz natürlich vor.


----------



## wolf76 (4. Dezember 2018)

Mach ich beim Angeln mit totem Köfi nur so, als Pose kommt ein Stock mit einfach angebundenen Wirbel ober festgestellt direkt mit nem Gimmiring an die Schnur.
Funzt viel besser als die Leuchtbojen ausm Laden.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Dezember 2018)

wolf76 schrieb:


> Mach ich beim Angeln mit totem Köfi nur so, als Pose kommt ein Stock mit einfach angebundenen Wirbel ober festgestellt direkt mit nem Gimmiring an die Schnur.
> Funzt viel besser als die Leuchtbojen ausm Laden.



Aber zumindest über Wasser braucht man doch was buntes, um de Stock auch zu erkennen. Oder fischst du sehr nah am Ufer?


----------



## wolf76 (5. Dezember 2018)

Bei normalem Licht ist der dunkle Stock auf der spiegelden Wasseroberfläche gut erkennbar.
Wobei ich tatsächlich in der glücklichen Lage bin an Gewässern zu fischen wo man gut Hecht im Nahbereich bekommt, da ist ehr Abstand vom Ufer gefragt als Wurfweite.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke wir machen uns da über die Scheuchwirkung zu viele Gedanken, beim Aitelfischen mit der abtreibenden Balsapose passiert mir das öfters das Aitel aufsteigen und nach der Pose schnappen anstatt nach der Flocke die 40cm entfernt ist. Auch Hechte greifen sich ab und an die Schwimmer, kommt zwar sehr selten vor aber doch möglich. Wenn man mal den Blickwinkel eines Fisches von unten sieht so erkennt er doch an der Pose meist nur einen Dunklen Fleck bzw einen hellen. Die Farben machen wir doch nur dran damit unsere Schwimmer schön aussehen (meine Meinung), allein meine Messingöse die glänzt und funkelt hätte ja schon alleine eine riesige Scheuchwirkung und ich würde weniger Fangen.......aber genau der Gegenteil ist der Fall, ich fange ganz normal meine Fische.
Lassen wir uns einfach nicht verrückt machen und bauen unsere Schwimmer wie sie uns gefallen denn im Grunde müssen wir ja den Biss gut erkennen können.


----------



## wolf76 (5. Dezember 2018)

Kommt auf den Angeldruck an.
Beim letzten Vereinsangeln konnte man das hier gut sehen. Die Leuchtbojen Fraktion hat nichts gefangen, die mit unauffälligen Geschirr haben gut gefangen und unabhängig vom Köder. Ich hab meine Posen ehr olivbraun oder braun. Die Antenne meist schwarz weiß gestreift und nur eine kurze und dünne rote Spitze. Der sw ws Wechsel ist super für die Bisserkennung und gleichzeitig Tarnung, denn aus dem Wasser raus ist diese kaum zuerkennen erst recht nicht bei bewegter Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Jason (13. März 2019)

Hallo
Mein Name ist Peter und ich werde von meinen Freunden Jason genannt. Ich habe in diesem Forum schon einige Zeit mitgelesen
und muss sagen, das es mir hier gut gefällt. Nachdem ich mich hier ein wenig eingefuchst habe, möchte ich mich nun mal zu Wort melden. 
Meine Hobbys sind das Posen bauen, Shakespeare Rollen bis zu den 90er sammeln und natürlich das angeln. Das Posen bauen hat
es mir besonders angetan. Bauen tue ich mit dem klassischem Material wie Federkiele, Schilfrohr, Balsaholz und Kork.
Über einen regen Austausch über dieses Thema würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen.
Hier noch ein paar Werke von mir.
Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2019)

Schöne Posen Jason/Peter.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2019)

Willkommen an Board! Ich fische eher mit Pose als selber zu bauen aber ich bin mir sicher du findest hier so einige Spezies zum Austausch.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2019)

Willkommen an Board,schöne Posen hast du gebaut.


----------



## rutilus69 (13. März 2019)

Willkommen hier. Mir gefallen die Posen auch sehr gut.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. März 2019)

Klasse Posen  herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Jason (13. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Posen Jason/Peter.


Jason reicht voll und ganz. Peter heißt doch jeder Straßenkater.
Dir und allen anderen: "Vielen Dank für die Blumen."

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (13. März 2019)

Sehr schöne Schwimmer hast du da gebaut, Jason, und du hast sie vor allem auch toll in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## Dübel (13. März 2019)

Ich hatte diese Saison kaum Zeit, Schwimmer zu bauen. Lediglich ein Set Nottigham Sliders hat meine Werkstatt verlassen. Abweichend von den klassischerweise für diese Posen eingesetzten Materialien, Kork und Gänsekiel, habe ich Kormorankiel und Holundermark verwendet. Ohne große Sorgfalt zusammengeschustert sind es reine Gebrauchsposen geworden.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2019)

Lieber Jason,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board. Danke das Du direkt zum Einstand die wirklich wuinderschönen klassischen Posen geteilt hast, meinen Geschmack treffen sie genau, viel Spass hier!
hg
Minimax

EDIT:


Dübel schrieb:


> Ic Lediglich ein Set Nottigham Sliders hat meine Werkstatt verlassen. Ohne große Sorgfalt zusammengeschustert sind es reine Gebrauchsposen geworden.



Wow, Dübel mal wieder eine tolle Serie- ich find den toughen look garnicht übel, aber saugt sich das Mark nicht voll ohne Lack? ich kenne mich mit dem Material nicht aus,


----------



## Dübel (14. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Unlackiert funktioniert Holundermark in der Tat nicht. Ich hab nur kein Foto von den komplett fertigen Schwimmern. Hier sieht man aber die Pose neben einem schönen dicken Winterrotauge.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. März 2019)

Griasde @Dübel schön wider was von dir zu lesen. 
Deine Posen aus Holundermark sind schon was ganz besonders.


Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen @jason 1 und ein großes Danke für das Päckchen was gestern gekommen ist.
Die Wicklungen schauen echt top aus da bist du mir sehr vorraus


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Name ist Peter und ich werde von meinen Freunden Jason genannt. Ich habe in diesem Forum schon einige Zeit mitgelesen
> und muss sagen, das es mir hier gut gefällt. Nachdem ich mich hier ein wenig eingefuchst habe, möchte ich mich nun mal zu Wort melden.
> Meine Hobbys sind das Posen bauen, Shakespeare Rollen bis zu den 90er sammeln und natürlich das angeln. Das Posen bauen hat
> ...


Hallo Jason.
Willommen hier im Board.
Sehr schöne Werke.


----------



## Jason (14. März 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen @jason 1 und ein großes Danke für das Päckchen was gestern gekommen ist.
> Die Wicklungen schauen echt top aus da bist du mir sehr vorraus


Josef, nichts zu danken. Habe ich gerne getan. Freut mich sehr das sie dir gefallen. Was macht dein Posenbau?
Ich habe erst mal meine Utensilien zum Posenbau weggeräumt. Andere Sachen stehen jetzt erst mal an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. März 2019)

Ich muss da noch was klarstellen. Die Pose mit dem Balsaholzkörper auf dem ersten Bild in diesem Beitrag ist nicht von mir hergestellt. Die hat mir dawurzelsepp zukommen lassen. Ich will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken. 
Werde demnächst mir auch wieder einige zurecht schleifen. In der Werkstatt geht das nun mal nicht. Wegen den feinen Staub.
Und wenn die Temperaturen bald wieder in die Höhe gehen (hoffentlich) geht es an die frische Luft.
Anbei noch ein paar andere Kreationen von mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2019)

Die sehen echt super aus, Jason!

Kann man glatt inne Vase stellen und das Wohnzimmer mit schmücken.


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2019)

Dübel schrieb:


> Hier sieht man aber die Pose neben einem schönen dicken Winterrotauge.



Herzliches Petri zum tollen Holunderrotauge und Gratulation zur tollen Match Aerial!

@jason 1 : Wahnsinn, was für schöne Posen Du uns zeigst- und die Box mit dem bunten Sortiment ist der Höhepunkt.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. März 2019)

Super Posen,Jason.


----------



## Dübel (14. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzliches Petri zum tollen Holunderrotauge und Gratulation zur tollen Match Aerial!
> 
> @jason 1 : Wahnsinn, was für schöne Posen Du uns zeigst- und die Box mit dem bunten Sortiment ist der Höhepunkt.



Petri Dank! Die Match Aerial ist fantastisch. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich all die Jahre ohne sie auskommen konnte.

Jason, deine Posen sind echt erste Sahne. Die stepped up reed floats sind toll. Wer mal versucht hat, diese Übergänge zu wickeln, weiß wie schwierig es ist, das so sauber hinzubekommen. Toll!


----------



## yukonjack (14. März 2019)

wieviel Posen verheizt ihr denn so in der Saison.


----------



## Jason (14. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was für schöne Posen Du uns zeigst- und die Box mit dem bunten Sortiment ist der Höhepunkt.


Die Box habe ich mittlerweile umgestaltet. Das mit diesem Schaumstoff war mir zu gefährlich. Der soll nämlich die Posen nach einiger Zeit anfressen. Und das wäre nach der mühevollen Arbeit schade. Ich habe jetzt ein anderes Material zum festklemmen der Posen verwendet. Das werde ich natürlich gut beobachten.


Dübel schrieb:


> Wer mal versucht hat, diese Übergänge zu wickeln, weiß wie schwierig es ist, das so sauber hinzubekommen. Toll!


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber wenn man mal einmal den Dreh raus hat, geht das schon. Die Übergänge müssen nahtlos über gehen. Dann klappt es auch mit den wickeln. Und das wickeln mache ich nur unter der Lupe. Meine Augen sind nicht die besten. Ab und zu bin ich schon verzweifelt beim wickeln. Wenn es Sch... aussieht wickele ich wieder alles ab. Passiert mir jetzt immer noch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> wieviel Posen verheizt ihr denn so in der Saison.


Naja, kommt drauf an. Bei unserem Vereinsgewässer, einem kleinen Flüsschen gehen schon einige Posen flöten. Letztes Jahr, bei dem Niedrigwasser gab es viele Hänger und Verluste. Buch führe ich darüber nicht. Was weg ist, ist weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (14. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Naja, kommt drauf an. Bei unserem Vereinsgewässer, einem kleinen Flüsschen gehen schon einige Posen flöten. Letztes Jahr, bei dem Niedrigwasser gab es viele Hänger und Verluste. Buch führe ich darüber nicht. Was weg ist, ist weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da haste recht. Bei mir sind es 2-3 Stk. im Jahr, da lohnt sich das selber  bauen nicht.


----------



## Jason (14. März 2019)

Wenn man das Material rechnet, sind selbstgebaute Posen teurer als gekaufte. Ich baue die Teile mir, weil ich Spaß daran habe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn man das Material rechnet, sind selbstgebaute Posen teurer als gekaufte. Ich baue die Teile mir, weil ich Spaß daran habe.



Volle Zustimmung, so seh und mach ichs auch. Wobei, würde ich Posen in der Perfektion hinkriegen wie Du, würde mich ein Verlust doch schmerzen, ich bin da eher ein Anhänger des Prinzips "Ich lass das jetzt so"


----------



## Jason (14. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei, würde ich Posen in der Perfektion hinkriegen wie Du, würde mich ein Verlust doch schmerzen, ich bin da eher ein Anhänger des Prinzips "Ich lass das jetzt so"


Wenn ich eine selbstgebaute verliere habe ich auch Pippi in den Augen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (14. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine selbstgebaute verliere habe ich auch Pippi in den Augen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lieber in den Augen wie in der Hose.


----------



## Jason (14. März 2019)




----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. März 2019)

Das passt scho @jason 1 das fällt nicht unter fremde Federn schmücken 
War das Schilf auch noch eines von mir?

Aktuell liegt bei mir das abgelängte Schilfrohr noch auf der Werkbank rum....auch schon wider 8 Wochen....das sollten mal ganz einfache Schwimmer fürs Aitelfischen werden. Im Sommer muss ich auf jedenfall meine kleinen Balsaholzschwimmer wider bauen, die gehen durch Abriß und das viele Verschenken langsam aus. Da werde ich dann aber diesmal gleich mal so 40 Rohlinge machen und dann Stück für Stück immer mal wider bemalen.

@yukonjack 
Wenn ich mit dem Treibenden Schwimmer auf Barben/Aitel fische dann könnens in einer Saison schon mal an die 10 Balsaschwimmer sein.
Federkiele sinds allerhöchstens mal 1 oder 2, die kann man immer recht schnell retten.

@jason 1 
Mir fällt grad ein ich war diesen Winter noch nichtmal beim Schilfsammeln  das könnte ich dieses We mal nachholen.
Bist du noch versorgt?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. März 2019)

Ich muss dazusagen wenn ich Schwimmer baue dann größtenteils einfache mit nur paar Zierwicklungen, ausgefallene Sachen mache eher weniger. Einige Prototypen hab ich zwar auch schon gebaut nur dafür bräuchte ich aktuell mehr Zeit um diese zu verbessern......liegt aba alle in der Schublade zur widervorlage 

anbei noch paar alte Fotos:






Gänsekiel





Schilfrohrsticks


----------



## Jason (15. März 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> War das Schilf auch noch eines von mir?


Ja, dieser Schilf war von dir, womit ich meine ersten Posen gebastelt habe. Du hast mir mal, ich glaube es waren 2 Shakespearerollen geschickt. Und in dem Päckchen war noch ein Bündel Schilfrohr und ein Bündel Federkiele. Das Schilf war genial. Große und kleine Durchmesser, es war teilweise gecheckt und alle waren hohl.
Mittlerweile habe ich selber geerntet. Das war letztes Jahr. Den habe ich im Heizungskeller trocknen lassen und diesen Winter
auch schon teilweise verbaut. Aber im letzten Päckchen von dir war auch Schilf dabei. Davon habe ich auch welchen verwendet. 
Also was das Bastelmaterial betrifft, ich habe vorerst genug.
Was hälst du von dem Posenadapter? Der löst doch das Problem mit der anliegenden Schnur. Also ich konnte jetzt beim fischen keine Hindernisse feststellen. Die letzten Federkielposen habe ich zwar noch nicht verwendet, aber bei älteren zeigt die Öse auch entgegengesetzt und das geht.

Gruß Jason
PS. Das sind meine letzten Posen, die ich hergestellt habe. Mal sehen wann ich mal wieder Lust und Zeit habe.


----------



## Fox1 (16. März 2019)

Hab mir auch was gebaut......


----------



## Dübel (16. März 2019)

Oh ja, sehr schön!


----------



## Jason (16. März 2019)

Die Farbenkombinationen sehen top aus. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. März 2019)

Tolle Posen baut ihr hier, einfach klasse. Ich glaube damit fange ich auch mal an bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Jason (16. März 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Tolle Posen baut ihr hier, einfach klasse. Ich glaube damit fange ich auch mal an bei Gelegenheit.


Das kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Richtig Freude kommt auf, wenn man mit seinen gebastelten Posen Fische fängt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. März 2019)

@jason 1 das kenne ich schon von meinen Wobblern. Ich hab noch einiges an Balsaholz rumliegen, mal schauen wann ich mal die Zeit finde. Erstmal mache ich meine Raubfischbox voll. Selbstgebaute Posen muss ich aber unbedingt auch noch haben


----------



## Jason (16. März 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Selbstgebaute Posen muss ich aber unbedingt auch noch haben


Na klar. Warum auch nicht? Das macht schon was her wenn man seinen Angelkoffer öffnet. Ich wollte ja eigentlich erst mal eine Pause mit dem Posenbau einlegen. Aber irgendwie kann ich es nicht sein lassen. Habe heute meine Bastelutensilien wieder hervor geholt. Gebastelt werden diesmal noch ein paar Schilfreedposen . Aber ganz in Ruhe. Nach der Spätschicht mal eins, zwei Stündchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. März 2019)

Genau das ist es @jason 1 , schön runter kommen von der Arbeit. Den Kopf frei bekommen und dann auch noch was tolles erschaffen.


----------



## Jason (16. März 2019)

Wenn das meine Frau mitkriegt, das ich wieder am basteln bin, verdreht sie bestimmt wieder die Augen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (16. März 2019)

@dawurzelsepp Warum kann ich deine beiden Fotos nicht öffnen? Geht das nur mir so?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn das meine Frau mitkriegt, das ich wieder am basteln bin, verdreht sie bestimmt wieder die Augen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sei froh das sie nur die Augen verdreht.


----------



## Jason (16. März 2019)

Und nicht mein Kopf?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und nicht mein Kopf?



Hat sie doch schon


----------



## Jason (16. März 2019)

Ja, da hast du Recht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. März 2019)

@jason 1 
Die Fotos werden bei mir normal angezeigt.

Meine Boxen sind voll, daher bin ich schon bei der Schaffenspause. Die Verbrauchsposen muss ich aber heuer auf jedenfall nachbauen. 
Schilfernden wird wohl die nächsten Wochen nichts, das Wasser ist richtig angestiegen.


----------



## Minimax (21. März 2019)

Nabend, liebe Posenbauer,
Vielen Lieben Dank für die tollen schönen neuen Posenphotos und die Inspiration,da ich mich noch schwertue auf neue Typen umzusatteln (Ich hab ein Riesenschilfbündel komplett mit allem überwinterndem Getier im Schrank versteckt), hier mal ein Work in Progress (Da seht ihr mal unter welch unmenschlichen Bedingungen ich gezwungen bin zu arbeiten..) von meinen geliebten Avons, diesmal mit Gänsekiel- Ich fürchte diese Serie wird nicht besonders schön, aber die Bisse werden sie wohl Zeigen:






herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Dübel (21. März 2019)

Das schaut ja aus wie bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch ...

Die Avons werden klasse! Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder von den fertigen Posen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. März 2019)

Wird scho  eine gute Vorlage hast du ja bereitliegen


----------



## Minimax (21. März 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wird scho  eine gute Vorlage hast du ja bereitliegen



Danke- ja ihren Dienst werden sie tun. Die Vorlage ist die hier,
Posenbau die ich letzten Herbst gebaut hab,
wobei ich die Form der gegenüber und der letzten Serie etwas verändert habe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. März 2019)

Optimierung gehört immer mit dazu und steigert auch das Bauen.
Deine Vorlage schaut ja auch klasse aus. Einfach immer weiter machen und der Rest gegibt sich wie von selbst.
Viele Tipps und Tricks bekommst du ja hier sowieso


----------



## Jason (21. März 2019)

Hallo @Minimax. Ich bin mir sicher das das sehr schöne Gebrauchsposen werden. Die sehen doch jetzt schon gut aus. Im Hintergrund auf deinem Schreibtisch sehe ich ein paar Stachelschweinposen liegen. Da bin ich mal gespannt, was du mit denen vor hast.
 Danke fürs zeigen. Auch ich freue mich auf deine fertigen Posen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2019)

Danke liebe Posenbauer für den Zuspruch,

die Avons sind garnicht mal schlecht geworden, und eigentlich gefällt mir das zurückhaltende Farbschema ganz gut. Bis auf die etwas unsorgfältige Machart bin ich genauso vorgegangen wie bei den anderen Stücken des Typs, die ich geposted hatte. Schon steigen Durchfluss und Pegel meines Flüßchens, und ich brauche robuste, tragkräftige Posen fürs trotten:





@jason 1 : Hahaha, richtig, Ich hatte mir mal Stachelschweinkiele besorgt: Ein Wunderschönes Material, und ich habe verschiedene Ideen. Zunächst natürlich klassisch in Natur, da reichen Farbe, Lack und auf ne Wicklung mochte ich nicht verzichten,
und für kleinere Exemplare reicht ein Pummeliges Balsokörperchen um sie zu hoffentlich ganz leidlichen Perchbobbern zu machen- Mals sehen  was da noch so geht,





Herzliche Grüße,

Euer
Minimax


----------



## Jason (22. März 2019)

Die Kombination Stachelschweinpose mit Balsaproppen gefallen mir sehr gut. Und die anderen können sich natürlich auch sehen lassen . Die Wicklungen sind dir auch sehr gut gelungen . Top. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2019)

@jason 1 Vielen Dank für das Lob, der mittlere Avon hat heut das Wasser gesehen und konnte seine ersten beiden Döbel melden. Hat sich auch sonst sehr brav verhalten, kein Tüddeln oder Vollsaugen, keine Kaskaden beim Anschlag. Besonders freut mich das ich mit ca. 3 1/2 gramm ziemlich genau im angestrebten Tragkraftbereich gelandet bin.
Die Stachelproppen werden noch etwas länger auf den Einsatz warten, eigentlich angle ich selten mit dieser Form, mir gings darum, mich so langsam ans Zurichten kleiner Balsakörper mit großer Lochung für Onions und Bodied Waggler ranzutasten: Ich muss für den Sommer lernen, Stillwasserposen herzustellen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (22. März 2019)

Das Lob hast du dir redlich verdient @Minimax . Du hast erwähnt, das sich deine Avon nicht vollgesaugt hat. Wenn du da auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, musst du mehrere Schichten Lack auftragen. Ich verwende von Clou den Boots-& Yachtlack. Habe meiner Frau die kleine, schmale Bleikristallvase geklaut. Die befüll ich mit dem Lack und tauche meine Posen darin ein. 5-6 Tauchgänge und dazwischen 24 Stunden Trocknungszeit. Manche Posenbauer tragen bis zu 8 Schichten Lack auf. Ich persönlich halte das nicht für nötig.
Den Lack mische ich auch mit ca. 20% Verdünnung. Dann ist er nicht zu zäh und tropft besser ab. Einziger Nachteil bei diesem Lack ist, das die Posen leicht gelblich werden. Die Verdünnung holt da auch noch ein bisschen raus was den Farbton betrifft.  Und dieser Lack verleiht den Posen einen schönen Glanz.

Gruß Jason

Ps. Nachdem meine Frau ihre Vase gesehen hat war sie ganz schön sauer. Da fällt mir gerade ein, das sie am Dienstag Geburtstag hat. Und ich habe noch kein Geschenk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das Lob hast du dir redlich verdient @Minimax Einziger Nachteil bei diesem Lack ist, das die Posen leicht gelblich werden.



Ein leidliches Problem, was viele Boots- und auch Parkettlacke leider haben.
Ich selbst benutze den Boots & Yachtlack von Wilckens. Der ist recht zähflüssig, kann aber mit Terpentinersatz verdünnt werden (was ich aber nicht mache).
Auf Holzflächen bleibt er schön transparent ohne Gelbschleier, auch bei Posen die bereits vor einigen Jahren gefertigt wurden konnte ich nichts feststellen.
Bei Hartschaum wird er aber leider auch etwas gelblich.

Ansonsten bin ich damit zufrieden, wenn ich tauche, dann auch unverdünnt und nur 1x. Beim Aufstreichen sinds aber gern schonmal 2-3 Anstriche mit 24h Pause dazwischen.


----------



## Jason (23. März 2019)

Jeder so wie er es mag. Wenn ich meine Posen mit weißer Farbe vorher anmale und sie dann in den Bootslack tauche verblasst die Weiße Farbe in einem gelblichen Ton. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2019)

Genau das meinte ich. Passiert mir auch, bisher aber nur bei Hartschaum. Den muß ich ja vorher grundieren.

Im Endeffekt störts mich aber auch nicht solange die Posen ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Jason (23. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt störts mich aber auch nicht solange die Posen ihren Zweck erfüllen.


So sehe ich das auch. Bei den Schilfposen und den Balsaholz fällt es gar nicht auf. Halt nur bei hellen Farben. Damit kann man leben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich. Passiert mir auch, bisher aber nur bei Hartschaum. Den muß ich ja vorher grundieren.
> 
> Im Endeffekt störts mich aber auch nicht solange die Posen ihren Zweck erfüllen.



Warum Hartschaumposen mit Bootslack überziehen ???
habe sie früher mit Latexfarbe gestrichen müßte doch heute mit Acrylfarbe ebenso gehen Hauptsache die Farbe hat Wasser als
Lösungsmittel .Hat immer gut gehalten .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. März 2019)

Klasse Posen @Minimax sind dir sehr gut gelungen 

Was den Klarlack angeht bin ich sehr akribisch und beschränke mich auf höchstens 2 Schichten verdünnten Lack.
Das Problem an zuviel ist einfach das Gewicht. Bei einer Avon wird das sehr wenig auffallen nur nimmt man eine feine Raben oder Mövenfeder wird man schnell feststellen das der Lack schnell auf die Traglast der Pose geht. Das kann dann gut und gern mal 0,4g sein. Gut 0,2-0,4g was ist das schon bei einer Traglast von 5g "aba" ein Gänsekiel trägt meist nur grad mal 1,5-2g da fällt das sehr schnell ins Gewicht.
Ih woars ih bi scho wida zu akurat  ah Dipferlscheißa hal


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. März 2019)

*Die Reste der Weihnachtsgans*

Weihnachten ist die Zeit der Weihnachtsgänse.

Wo viele nur den Braten zum Essen sehen kommt bei mir immer der Gedanke an den weniger verwertbaren Rest dieser Gänse. Mein Augenmerk liegt daher auf den Flügeln (Flederwisch) bzw. eher den Flugfedern.
Aus diesen Federn/Federkielen lassen sich schöne Posen bauen die vor allem im Frühjahr und Winter Verwendung finden.
Bis es aber soweit ist sind zuvor einige Arbeitsschritte notwendig, diese will ich euch hier etwas näher bringen.

Ausgangsmaterial sind hier die Flügel:






Diese Flügel enthalten in der Regel zwischen 10-12 große Federn sowie einige kleinere die wir Verwenden können.











Die kleineren, sogenannten Flügeldecken, finden meist als Einstecker bei Feststellposen Verwendung und die großen Handschwingen/Armschwingen werden später die eigentlichen Federkielposen.

Um die großen Federn jetzt aus den Flügeln unbeschadet herauszubekommen ist ein kleiner kraftvoller Handgriff notwendig.

Zuerst entfernt man die Daunen oberhalb um die großen Federn besser zu erkennen.






Dann nimmt man mit der linken Hand den Flügel (als Rechtshänder)











Und greift mit der rechten Hand an den Schaft der Federn. Jetzt zieht man mit etwas Kraftaufwand die Feder 

 aus dem Flügel. Diesen Vorgang widerholt man bis alle großen gezogen sind. Die kleineren bekommt man nicht immer heraus da diese fester Sitzen.

Zur weiteren Verarbeitung braucht man jetzt ein Cuttermesser sowie eine Schere.
Mit der Schere schneidet man von hinten die Aussen und Innenfahne sehr nah am Schaft ab.
Nach diesem Vorgang werden die Reste der Fahnen mit einen Cuttermesser im 90° Winkel von vorne nach hinten abgeschabt (von dick nach dünn).






Der rest des Flaum wird mit einem Feuerzeug abgebrannt und mit dem Cuttermesser nach bearbeitet.
Für das Finish muss jetzt nur noch der Kiel [Edit Mod: Link enfernt] mit einem Sandpapier in 1000er Körnung nachgeschliffen und mit Spiritus gereinigt werden. Der fertige Rohling kann jetzt für den Posenbau verwendet werden.

Abschließend wäre noch zu sagen das die Flügel sehr schnell nach dem Schlachten der Gänse gerupft werden müssen sonst bekommt man die Federn nicht mehr aus dem Flügel. Das entfernen der Fahnen ist aber nicht zeitlich begrenzt und kann auch erst kurz vor dem Bauen erfolgen.

Ich hoffe diese kleine Anleitung konnte dem einen oder anderem etwas weiterhelfen. In diesem Sinne allen viel Spaß beim Umsetzen und Posenbau.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. März 2019)

Auch eine sehr schöne Anleitung.

So in etwa hab ich da früher auch immer gemacht aber ich angel schon lange nicht mehr mit Federkielen obwohl sie immer sehr schön anzuschauen sind.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. März 2019)

Auch hier nochmal Danke für die interessante Anleitung!


----------



## Jason (30. März 2019)

Heute habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und ein paar Balsakörper geschliffen. Es sollen nur einfache Gebrauchsposen (Inliner) zum Forellen fischen werden. Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich noch kaum welche habe. Letztes Jahr habe ich doch so einige versemmelt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und ein paar Balsakörper geschliffen. Es sollen nur einfache Gebrauchsposen (Inliner) zum Forellen fischen werden. Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich noch kaum welche habe. Letztes Jahr habe ich doch so einige versemmelt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schöne Formen- hast Du schon Pläne zu Material und Gestaltung der Antennen und Kiele?


----------



## Jason (30. März 2019)

Wie gesagt, es sollen nur einfache Inlinerposen werden. Wenn ich Federkielposen baue werden diese vorher gekürzt.
Die Enden werden einfach nur durchgesteckt. Auf dieser Weise wird der ganze Federkiel verbraucht. Nun noch im oberen Bereich mit Signalfarbe bemalen und fertig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. März 2019)

Sehr schön @jason 1


----------



## Jason (31. März 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr schön @jason 1


Danke dir. Das man die Enden der Federkiele dafür verwenden kann weiß ich von dir. Wie so vieles. Auch wenn man Posen mit mehreren Schichten Lack überzieht sie eventuell zu schwer werden. War mir bis dahin nicht so bewusst. Werde ich mal im Auge behalten. Man lernt halt nie aus 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Das man die Enden der Federkiele dafür verwenden kann weiß ich von dir. Wie so vieles. Auch wenn man Posen mit mehreren Schichten Lack überzieht sie eventuell zu schwer werden. War mir bis dahin nicht so bewusst. Werde ich mal im Auge behalten. Man lernt halt nie aus




Immer wider schön wenn man jemanden helfen kann.


----------



## Jason (12. April 2019)

Die ersten fünf habe ich bemalt und das erste mal lackiert. Die Linien sind bescheiden geworden. Vielleicht sollte ich bevor die Linien ziehe eine Schnaps trinken. Was solls. Es werden ja nur einfache Gebrauchsposen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. April 2019)

Schauen doch gut aus. 
Falls du keine ruhige Hand haben solltest (hab ich auch nicht), hilft sogenanntes Masking Tape aus dem Modellbaubereich, zb von Tamiya. Gibt es in vers. Breiten und auch für runde Objekte. 
Einfach damit Abkleben und den zu bemalenden Linienbereich offen lassen. Zum Ziehen von Linien an Posen äußerst praktisch.


----------



## Jason (14. April 2019)

Und fertig sind die kleinen Inlinerposen. Recht simpel gemacht. Wenn ich von denen eine verliere, tut es nicht so weh. 2 Schichten Lack sind für sie ausreichend. 
@Bimmelrudi Das mit dem Masking Tape werde ich mal testen. Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (15. April 2019)

sehen echt gut us!! Was nimmst du da als Spieß ?


----------



## Jason (15. April 2019)

Die von dir sogenannten Spieße sind die unteren Enden von Federkiele @magut. Wenn ich Federkielposen baue fallen die Enden immer an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (15. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und fertig sind die kleinen Inlinerposen. Recht simpel gemacht. Wenn ich von denen eine verliere, tut es nicht so weh. 2 Schichten Lack sind für sie ausreichend.
> @Bimmelrudi Das mit dem Masking Tape werde ich mal testen. Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schöne kleine Posen hast du da gebastelt! Auf dem ersten Blick erinnern sie mich an Loafer, überlege gerade ob was gegen Inlineposen beim trotting sprechen würde... hmmm


----------



## Jason (15. April 2019)

Ich benutze diese Inlinerposen in flachen Gewässer zum trotting. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (15. April 2019)

Schöne Sachen gibt es hier zu sehen..
Im Winter werde ich auch wieder etwas zum basteln kommen.


----------



## Jason (15. April 2019)

Bis dahin dauert es zum Glück noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. April 2019)

Hallo
Hab mal ne Frage an die Experten.
Ich hab Gänsefedern bekommen.
Wie bekommt ihr die Kiele federfrei ohne sie zu beschädigen?
Oder sind meine zu klein? 
Die haben ca 15 cm.


----------



## Jason (15. April 2019)

Guckst du auf Seite 40 dawurzelsepp zeigt es da.


----------



## magut (15. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die von dir sogenannten Spieße sind die unteren Enden von Federkiele @magut. Wenn ich Federkielposen baue fallen die Enden immer an.
> 
> Wird der Kirk auch in der Bohrung  lackiert oder nimmt der kein Wasser auf?
> LG Mario


----------



## Forelle74 (15. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Guckst du auf Seite 40 dawurzelsepp zeigt es da.


Danke
War auf 41
Habs wohl übersehen.
Lese hier ja schon länger mit.


----------



## Jason (15. April 2019)

Hallo @magut . Das ist kein Kork sondern Balsaholz. Ich tauche die Posen in den Lack. Sicherlich kommt dann auch etwas Lack in die Bohrung. Nach dem tauchen muss ich schon die Bohrung freistochern, damit ich den Federkiel durchkriege. Das die Posen mit der Zeit Wasser aufnehmen konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2019)

Nabend, liebe Posenenthusiasten,

toll, das hier so viele neue Beiträge für Inspiration sorgen, vielen Dank dafür!



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab mal ne Frage an die Experten.
> Ich hab Gänsefedern bekommen.
> Wie bekommt ihr die Kiele federfrei ohne sie zu beschädigen?
> ...



ich muss zugeben, dass die sorgfältige Entfernung der Fibern von den Kielen mit Klinge und Sandpapier zu mühselig ist: Die Kiele bleiben stoppelig. Ich machs mir einfach: Ich zupfe die Fibern in Daumen-Zeigefingerportionen vom dicken Ende bis zur Federspitze ab. Nicht zu ruppig vorgehen und anschliessend nur ganz leicht sanden-keinesfalls zu viel. Klar beeinträchtigt das den Durchmesser und auch die strukturelle Integrität, aber das lackieren mit zähem, körperreichem Lack und eine orntliche Spiralwicklung bringen das wieder in Ordnung. Gebrochen ist mir noch kein Kiel, und Wasser machen sie auch nicht. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur kräftige Känsekiele (25-28) auf diese Weise verarbeite- zartere Kiele benötigen vmtl. eine andere Behandlung.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Hallo @magut . Das ist kein Kork sondern Balsaholz. Ich tauche die Posen in den Lack.



Vielen Dank für die Bilder Deiner schönen Posen: Kannst Du nochmal sagen, welchen Lack Du verwendest, ob Du ihn verdünnst und wie lang der Trocknungsprozess dauert?

hg 
Minimax​


----------



## Jason (15. April 2019)

Das mache ich doch gerne @Minimax . Dieser Bootslack ist ziemlich zäh. Verdünnen tue ich ihn mit ca. 20% Verdünnung. Das haut immer ganz gut hin. Meine Trocknungszeit beträgt 24 Stunden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (16. April 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> toll, das hier so viele neue Beiträge für Inspiration sorgen, vielen Dank dafür!


Da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir. Das hier viele Tipps und Anregungen ausgetauscht werden ist eine gute Sache. Die Posen sollen ja nicht nur gut aussehen, sondern auch ihren Zweck erfüllen. Auch ich habe hier eine Menge dazugelernt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (16. April 2019)

Danke


----------



## Jason (18. April 2019)

Ich habe mir mal eine Schablone mit verschiedenen Durchmessern von Kreisen zugelegt. Sie soll dazu dienen, das ich gleichmäßige Linien auf die Posen gezogen bekomme. Einfach die Pose auf das passende Loch setzen und oben sowie unten entlang zeichnen. Haut eigentlich ganz gut hin. Habe aber festgestellt, das es nur bei größeren Posen funst.
Bei den kleineren ist der Abstand der Linien zu groß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2019)

Evtl. ne drehzahlregulierbare Bohrmaschine oder Akkuschrauber zur Verfügung?
Notfalls tuts sogar nen Küchenmixer o.ä.
Jenachdem wie dick deine Bohrung im Posenkörper ist, diesen auf ein Stück Metallstab/Mikadostab/Schaschlikspieß etc ziehen....der muß oben nichtmal groß rausschauen und unter nur kurz sodaß du ihn ins Bohrfutter einspannen kannst.
Drehzahl der Maschine runterregeln, die MAschine in der linken Hand halten und anschalten. Schau das dein Posenkörper dabei nicht eiert sondern einigermaßen waagerecht rotiert.
Dann nimmste dir nen Bleistift in die rechte Hand und hälst ihn dort an den Körper wo du deine Linien haben willst.
Damit haste 1A Linien und bist dabei auch flexibel ohne Schablonen etc.


----------



## Jason (18. April 2019)

@Bimmelrudi danke für den Hinweis. Du hast gute Ideen was das Thema Posenbau betrifft. Baust du dir eigentlich auch welche zusammen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2019)

Gelegentlich bastel ich auch mal ein paar Posen, bin dieses Jahr aber bisher noch nicht zu gekommen. 
Ein paar hab ich hier mal gezeigt, teilweise waren es auch erstmal nur grobe Versuchsobjekte um mich an die gewünschte Tragkraft ranzutasten.
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/posenbau.67490/page-35


----------



## Hering 58 (18. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal eine Schablone mit verschiedenen Durchmessern von Kreisen zugelegt. Sie soll dazu dienen, das ich gleichmäßige Linien auf die Posen gezogen bekomme. Einfach die Pose auf das passende Loch setzen und oben sowie unten entlang zeichnen. Haut eigentlich ganz gut hin. Habe aber festgestellt, das es nur bei größeren Posen funst.
> Bei den kleineren ist der Abstand der Linien zu groß.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wozu eine Kreis Schablone alles gut ist.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. April 2019)

@jason 1 
Sehr sehr schick 
Hast du meinen Farbenbeitrag in SF noch im Kopf? Die hellen Rot Töne sind genau richtig für solche Posentypen.

Du erinnerst mich wider daran das ich mir noch kleine zum Aitelfischen bauen muss.........die Zandersaison geht ja auch schon bald los  langsam wirds Zeit bei mir.


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die hellen Rot Töne sind genau richtig für solche Posentypen.


Grüß dich Josef. Guck mal auf Seite 42 #827. Das sind meine Signalfarben. Ich denke mal die gehen. Oder???
Ich habe auch mal eine so kleine Pose von dir bekommen. Die war mit dem Neongelb versehen. In der Dämmerung sehr gut zu erkennen. Das Orange ist wiederum bei Sonnenschein sehr gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. April 2019)

@jason 1 
Wenn du die Posen gut sehen kannst dann würde ich mal sagen sie passen  
Mir ist das nur an deinen aufgefallen das die Leuchtkraft nicht so durchkommt. Von der Bauart her top


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Mai 2019)

Gestern hab ichs geschafft mir meine Balsarohlinge zu schleifen. Leider hat es gestern zu regnen angefangen darum wird heute noch der Rest gemacht.
Mal schauen wann ich zum Bemalen anfange


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2019)

Eine sinnvolle Massenproduktion @dawurzelsepp. Die Rohlinge hast du aber alle schön gleichmäßig geschliffen. Sieht gut aus . Ich bin auf dein bemalen bzw deine immer exakt gezogenen Linien gespannt. Da hapert es bei mir noch.
Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Mai 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Eine sinnvolle Massenproduktion @dawurzelsepp. Die Rohlinge hast du aber alle schön gleichmäßig geschliffen. Sieht gut aus . Ich bin auf dein bemalen bzw deine immer exakt gezogenen Linien gespannt. Da hapert es bei mir noch.
> Gruß Jason


Lieber Jason du kokketierst - du baust wunderschöne posen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Mai 2019)

Da würde ich dem Kochtopf aber recht geben Jason1 du baust doch auch super Posen.

Vor und nach dem Fischen kurz noch die erste Schicht aufgetragen. So 100% gleich sind sie nicht alle geworden, für Gebrauchsposen wo ich nicht acht geben muss ist das auch nicht schlimm....die landen auch schon mal beim Werfen an der Betonwand oder größeren Steinen.


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber Jason du kokketierst - du baust wunderschöne posen


Danke für die Blumen. Aber seine Linien sind nun mal akkurater wie meine. Das muss einfach mal erwähnt werden. 
Ich habe ja schon einige Hilfsmittel angeschafft,  und bevor ich mit den Linien ziehen beginne gibt es tagelang keinen Alkohol   Ich habe nun einmal einen Hang zum Perfektionismus beim Basteln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. Mai 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da würde ich dem Kochtopf aber recht geben Jason1 du baust doch auch super Posen.
> 
> Vor und nach dem Fischen kurz noch die erste Schicht aufgetragen. So 100% gleich sind sie nicht alle geworden, für Gebrauchsposen wo ich nicht acht geben muss ist das auch nicht schlimm....die landen auch schon mal beim Werfen an der Betonwand oder größeren Steinen.


Ich kann Mutters Leberwurst neben deinen Posen erspähen. Hast du Hunger beim bemalen bekommen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Mai 2019)

Das würde ich weder essen noch trinken, das ist Pinselwasser


----------



## Jason (13. Juni 2019)

So, wie versprochen die Vorstellung meiner selbstgebauten Drechselbank, womit ich meine Posenrohlinge schleife.
Das Teil ist eigentlich ganz simpel gebaut, wie man erkennen kann. Ich habe einen Feinbohrschleifer von Proxxon.
Andere Geräte gehen natürlich auch. Hauptsache es dreht sich. Aber bei meinen kann man die Drehzahl einstellen, was hilfreich sein kann. Den Schleifer fixiere ich mit Kabelbinder auf den Bock, so das er gut festsitzt. Gegenüber habe ich mir eine einfache Haltevorrichtung, wo ich dann das andere Ende der Welle reinstecke gebaut. Diese Haltevorrichtung kann ich beliebig hin und her schieben. Die Welle in den Schleifer, Rohling draufstecken und dann in die Vorrichtung schieben.

Als Welle muss man sich aber was stabiles suchen. Sonst eiert es. So, wie es auf den Bildern abgebildet ist, schleife ich kleine Posen. Wenn ich dickere schleifen will, setze ich den Schleifer mit Hilfe einer Dachlatte oder ähnliches höher.
Im Netz gibt es so einige Videos wo man sich einige Tipps holen kann.
Was das bemalen und das lackieren betrifft, da ist hier viel drüber geschrieben. In allen Hinsichten von Fragen wird hier immer geholfen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juni 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen die Vorstellung meiner selbstgebauten Drechselbank, womit ich meine Posenrohlinge schleife.
> Das Teil ist eigentlich ganz simpel gebaut, wie man erkennen kann. Ich habe einen Feinbohrschleifer von Proxxon.
> Andere Geräte gehen natürlich auch. Hauptsache es dreht sich. Aber bei meinen kann man die Drehzahl einstellen, was hilfreich sein kann. Den Schleifer fixiere ich mit Kabelbinder auf den Bock, so das er gut festsitzt. Gegenüber habe ich mir eine einfache Haltevorrichtung, wo ich dann das andere Ende der Welle reinstecke gebaut. Diese Haltevorrichtung kann ich beliebig hin und her schieben. Die Welle in den Schleifer, Rohling draufstecken und dann in die Vorrichtung schieben.
> 
> ...


Sehr nette Vorstellung wie du es machst.Super Bilder von deiner Schleifmaschine.


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Vorstellung, @jason 1! Sowas ähnliches wollte ich mit nem Dremel umsetzen, jetzt werd ich mich dafür wohl weitestgehend an deine Konstruktion halten.  Grad das verschiebbare Gegenlager finde ich elegant und einfach gelöst.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Als Welle muss man sich aber was stabiles suchen. Sonst eiert es.



Ein Glück, dass mein Rad ne neue Felge bekommt...die Speichen der alten sollten da super für geeignet sein


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. Juni 2019)

@jason 1

Nettes Hilfsmittel hast du dir da gebastelt. 


....was sehen meine Augen da.....







....kommt mir bekannt vor  ....nicht nur das....


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2019)

@dawurzelsepp Dir entgeht auch gar nichts, du Fuchs. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juni 2019)

Einfache elegante Lösung @jason 1 

Ok, zeig ich auch mal bissl das Equip womit ich so arbeite.

Ich benutz ja ne kleine Drechselbank, die Proxxon DB250 dafür. Nicht allein nur zum Posen bauen (hab damit auch etliche Schubladenknöpfe zb gedreht aus Edelhölzern), aber u.a. eben auch.
Die ist ja auch regelbar inner Drehzahl, allerdings nicht soweit das man damit auch bemalen könnte...bei minimum 1k U/min würde man ja aussehen wie ne Mischpalette

Ich erklär mal bissl was man so auf den Bildern sieht und warum und wieso.

*1. Bild (von links > rechts)*

Edelstahlstäbe in 2mm als Führungsachse
kleiner Halteapparat für Hartschaumkörper
Führungsachse mit passenden Stellringen (beugt bei Hartschaum Verrutschung vor)
nen Stück Hartschaum wie ich ihn verwende
Reitstock mit passendem Bohrfutter der DB250, eingesetzt ist ein Stück Messingrohr mit Innendurchmesser 2,2mm als Gegenführung
Stellringe wie man sie kaufen kann, hier gezeigt als 3mm.....gibt es ab 2mm
Langbohrer in 2 und 3mm...je ü150mm lang
kleine Aluhülse, die wie das Messingrohr benutzt wird..nur für dickere Materialien wie zb Sarkanda




*2. Bild (von links > rechts)*

Edelstahldraht in in 0,6 und 0,8mm (Edelstahl wichtig wegen späterem Rost)
aufsetzbare Segel inkl. Einschubhülsen zum Bau von Segelposen
Masking Tape aus dem Modellbau in 2/5/6mm...das gelbe ist von Revell (6mm), ist aber eher ungeeignet für ovale u. runde Körper. 
Das weiße ist von Tamiya und ist speziell für runde Körper, schmiegt sich prima an Posenkörper an und lässt sich sehr einfach wieder lösen. Ideal für Abklebungen für Linien.
einklebbare Hülsen für Knicklichtposen (hier für 4,5mm Knickis), hat Stonfo im Programm zb




*3. Bild (von links > rechts)*

generelles Material für die Posenachsen, wie ich es verwende
vers. Hölzer (u.a. auch Nussbaum) in 2-3mm
geschliffene Carbonstäbe (wichtig, falls nicht geschliffen hat man viel Arbeit damit) in 2-4mm

Glasfaserstäbe farblos in 2-3mm

Sarkanda in 4-6mm
Carbon- Hohlstäbe in 3mm, Innen 1,5mm




Das letzte Bild zeigt ein paar ganz einfache Posen ohne Firlefanz, Körper ist aus Balsa, Stab ist Sarkanda.
Benutze ich zb auch an Stellfischruten im MLK.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. Juni 2019)

Ach Bimmel,die gehen doch schon in Richtung Vitrinensammlung.




Das sind einfache pfotengeschliffene Posen mit ca. 4-7 g. Tragkraft. Da wird vorher nichts im Topp ausgebleit und herumgeschliffen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juni 2019)

Für handgeschliffen isses doch gut 

Posen müssen bei mir nicht was fürs Auge sein, ich halte es soweit wie möglich recht simpel, Hauptsache ich kann sie gut im Wasser sehen, stehen je nach Gewässer stabil und zeigen mir nen Biss an.
Bevor die Lackierung nicht abgeschlossen ist, kann ich bestenfalls nur ahnen welche Tragkraft ne Pose hat..tariere sie erst danach aus und schreib die Tragkraft dann auf den Posenkörper (Lackstifte sind prima dafür).

Habe mir mal vor längerer Zeit von einem gewerbl. Posenbauer einige Posen gekauft, optisch sehr schön und auch sauber verarbeitet, aber bei den angegebenen und realen Tragkräften wurds mir dann echt zu blöd.
Hatte 12 unters. Modelle gekauft und da war nicht eins dabei, wo die reale Tragkraft nicht minimum 60% weniger war wie die angegebene. Grad bei Posen die 10g tragen sollen und dann bei 3,8g schon komplett absaufen ist das alles andre als lustig.
Die Argumentation von dem Bauer war auch sehr amüsant...hatte ihm einige Bilder geschickt was seine Posen wirklich tragen und er begründete es mit "seine Angabe ist Gesamttragkraft".
Was solls auch sonst sein, wenn die Pose mit 6g angegeben ist und sie bei 2,5g schon abtaucht passt das ja irgendwie nicht so zusammen oder? 
Ich hab damals eher vermutet er hat die Rohlinge anhand des Volumens berechnet, dabei aber im nachhinein völlig außeracht gelassen, das er mit zich Schichten Lack die Tragkraft massiv senken wird.
Mich würds auch nicht wundern wenn er die Balsakörper nass geschliffen hat.

Tja, und seitdem baue ich mir halt meine Posen selbst..da weiß ich wenigstens das die Angabe auch so stimmt (inkl. kleiner Reserve).
Einmal richtig Lehrgeld gezahlt und nie wieder.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für all die Bilder und Anleitungen...
Was ihr für tolle Posen baut, ist schön anzuschauen und motivierend..!


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Einfache elegante Lösung @jason 1


Denke ich auch. Für mich reicht das völlig aus. Ich habe deinen Bericht mit Interesse durchgelesen und muss feststellen das du bestens ausgerüstet bist. Und in einer Hinsicht gebe ich dir auch Recht. Die Posen müssen nicht wie aus dem Ei gepellt aussehen. Wichtig ist die Funktionalität und das man sie gut sieht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @jason 1
> 
> Nettes Hilfsmittel hast du dir da gebastelt.
> 
> ...


Deine Posen habe ich erstmal ins Posenglas gestellt. Mal sehen, wann sie zum Einsatz kommen. Aber Federkiele habe ich schon von dir getestet. Da gibt es nichts zu bemängeln. Dein Signalorange sieht man sehr gut ,echt Top
Uns die BB II Ersatzteile von dir auf der Fensterbank muss ich noch wegräumen. Die kommen in einem extra Karton.
Allerdings ist der Rotor von dir nicht von einer BB 2200 II. Der ist eine Nr. größer. Habe meine BB 2200 II neulich gewartet und wollte den Rotor von dir drauf machen. Da habe ich es bemerkt, dass er von einer 2205 ist. Ist aber überhaupt nicht schlimm. Ich habe von den BB 2205 II zwei Stück an denen ich auch mal ran müsste. Da werde ich dann den guten Rotor für einer von beiden verwenden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass mein Rad ne neue Felge bekommt...die Speichen der alten sollten da super für geeignet sein


Das mit den Speichen ist echt ne gute Idee. Die sind Dünn und stabil. Wie ich sehe sind wir Teamfähig

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (14. Juni 2019)

Hut ab, Leute! 
Ist wirklich toll, was Ihr so zaubert.


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Hut ab, Leute!
> Ist wirklich toll, was Ihr so zaubert.


Wenn man die Zeit dazu hat und man eine  Bauphase kontinuierlich durchziehen kann macht es auch wirklich Spaß.
Der Winter ist für mich die beste Zeit zum basteln. Allerdings muss ich sehen, dass ich meine Posenrohlinge vor dem Winter geschliffen bekomme. Das schleifen staubt so dermaßen, das kann man drinnen nicht machen. 
Und bei Minusgraden draußen schleifen macht auch keinen Spaß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Juni 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das mit den Speichen ist echt ne gute Idee. Die sind Dünn und stabil. Wie ich sehe sind wir Teamfähig
> 
> Gruß Jason



Absolut


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das mit den Speichen ist echt ne gute Idee. Die sind Dünn und stabil. Wie ich sehe sind wir Teamfähig
> 
> Gruß Jason



Speichen sind gut, ist auch Nirosta-Stahl.
Etwas angespitzt und dein Rohling geht durch wie Butter.

Hier nochmal etwas andere Posen, die es so nirgends im Handel gibt und einer ganz bestimmten Anwendung dienen....
.....Stellfischangeln im harten Elbstrom, wo andre ihre 200g Bleie reindonnern und nicht gehalten kriegen, setze ich die Stellfischrute ein.
Die Posen sind ca. 35-40cm lang und haben ne minimale Tragkraft von 45g, mit ca. 7-10g Luft nach oben je nach Strömungsbedingungen.


----------



## Jason (15. Juni 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Speichen sind gut, ist auch Nirosta-Stahl.
> Etwas angespitzt und dein Rohling geht durch wie Butter.


Ja, das ist wirklich eine gute Idee von @Tobias85 Die Welle, die ich jetzt drauf habe ist für manche Posentypen zu dick. 
Ich hatte mal eine ganz dünne, auch aus Edelstahl. Die ist mir aber während des schleifen aus der Haltevorrichtung gerutscht. Danach konnte ich diese nicht mehr verwenden. Die war krumm wie Sau. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2019)

Alternativ gehen auch Gewindestangen, darauf halten Rohlinge dann bombenfest.
Problematisch daran ist evtl. das Herunterziehen des Rohlings nach dem Drehen, mit Balsa wirds vermutlich noch gehen bei nicht zu dünnen Körpern, bei Hartschaum wirds dann eher schwierig.

Keine Ahnung mit wieviel Umdrehungen du deine Rohlinge drehst, bei Balsa würd ich aber nicht zu hoch gehen, 2-3000 U/min ist mehr wie ausreichend.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Juni 2019)

@jason 1 
Das tut mir leid das ich mich da vertan habe, war nicht meine Absicht. So was sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen 

Nochmal zurückzukommen auf mein Neonorange:
Ich habe ja lange genug gesucht und getestet um das für mich bestmögliche Orange zu bekommen. 
Die Anforderung daran war ja die Sichtbarkeit bei Tag und in die Dämmerung hinein. Mit dem Resultat bin ich jetzt mehr als zufrieden.
Sichtbarkeit ist bei Posen sehr wichtig und sollte beim bauen nicht vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder am Basteln....

Balsarundstab in 20mm Durchmesser erstmal auf 15cm Länge gesägt.
Anschließend jeweils an den Enden auf 2mm V2A-Stab geschoben, Balsa wurde dabei nicht vor- oder gar durchgebohrt, da die Posen aus einem Stück bestehen sollen.
In die Maschine eingespannt und erstmal 2 Markierungen angebracht wo später der dünnste Teil der Antenne sein soll.



Anschließend mit Drechseleisen und später Schleifpapier nach Wunsch bearbeitet.
2 sind hier grad fertig (sind später 4)



Der Stab bleibt erstmal noch drauf, schließlich muß ich sie ja auch irgendwie greifen können.



Nun folgt die Behandlung mit Schleifgrund, damit sich die Poren füllen, die verbliebenen Fasern aufstellen und später glatt geschliffen werden kann, ohne das später zuviel Farbe aufgenommen wird.
Das Ganze wird 2x gemacht.
Erst Schleifgrund aufpinseln, 15min warten und dann mit 240er Papier schön glatt schleifen. Danach die ganze Prozedur nochmal.



Nach einer weiteren Stunde Trockenzeit kann ich nun schonmal mit der Grundierung beginnen.



Auch hier wird nach guter Trocknung über Nacht dann nochmals geschliffen.

Morgen gehts dann ins Farbbad und danach wird oben nochmal ein Loch gebohrt für eine Knicklichthülse.
Dazu aber später mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mal wieder am Basteln....
> 
> Balsarundstab in 20mm Durchmesser erstmal auf 15cm Länge gesägt.
> Anschließend jeweils an den Enden auf 2mm V2A-Stab geschoben, Balsa wurde dabei nicht vor- oder gar durchgebohrt, da die Posen aus einem Stück bestehen sollen.
> ...


Sehr geil und schön dass du an knickis denkst. Falls sie in Serie gehen und so würde ich mich über eine PN mit Preisvorstellung freuen


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Juli 2019)

Wunderschöne Posen, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehr geil und schön dass du an knickis denkst. Falls sie in Serie gehen und so würde ich mich über eine PN mit Preisvorstellung freuen



Wenn würde ich einige verschenken oder tauschen, aber sicher kein Geld für nehmen. 
Die Posen werden später etwa 7-8g Tragkraft haben, Vorbebleiung ist auch noch möglich.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich einige verschenken oder tauschen, aber sicher kein Geld für nehmen.
> Die Posen werden später etwa 7-8g Tragkraft haben, Vorbebleiung ist auch noch möglich.


Was könnte ich dir schon zum tausch anbieten... vielleicht eine ungefischte Spro Boxxster Rolle? Sogar schon mit Schnur drauf?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was könnte ich dir schon zum tausch anbieten... vielleicht eine ungefischte Spro Boxxster Rolle? Sogar schon mit Schnur drauf?




Da macht er ne Stella draus .


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2019)

@Bimmelrudi  Das sieht toll aus, ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Fortsetzung. Ich finde es unheimlich gut, wie Du immer wieder richtiggehende Tutorials zu deinen schönen Posen einstellst,  Hut ab,
Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüsse,
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2019)

Gerne doch...und wenn der ein oder andere dabei noch was Nützliches für eigene Projekte mitnehmen um so besser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2019)

Weiter gehts....
....leider war meine Schicht heute doch länger wie gedacht, von daher konnten die Posen heute nur das erste Farbbad nehmen.
Schließlich brauchen sie auch etwas Trockenzeit.

Ok, was benutz ich dafür?

Zuallererst brauche ich erstmal Gefäße für meine Farben.
Da ich mir in der Regel gleich eine größere Menge anrühre und die auch nicht gleich eintrocknen soll, benutze ich sogenannte Weithalsflaschen aus dem Laborbereich.
Solche Flaschen gibt es in verschiedenen Abmessungen, von 100ml bis 2Liter.
Ideal daran ist nicht nur die Verschließbarkeit, sondern ebenfalls die Verwendung als Tauchbad.




Und natürlich brauch ich auch Farben.
Ich benutze generell nur Acrylfarben.
Diese lassen sich einfach mit Wasser verdünnen bis zur gewünschten Viskosität.
Wichtig sofern gepinselt wird....die Pinsel lassen sich ganz einfach mit Wasser auswaschen.
Allerdings gibt es wahnsinnig viele verschiedene Produkte, sodaß man erstmal kaum genau wissen kann, was wirklich gut ist und was eher weniger.
Auch der Preis ist dabei nicht ganz unwichtig.
Modellbaufarben sind generell gesehen schon gut und man bekommt sie in hunderten Farbtönen bis hin zu Metallictönen.
Sie sind aber für die gebotene Menge sehr teuer und haben sehr häufig unterschiedliche Viskositäten.
Gerade der letzte Punkt störte mich immer wieder, rot extrem dick und blau eher dünn. Ersteres kann man strecken, letzteres muß man mehrfach auftragen und damit mehr Zeit und auch Farbe investieren...unschön.
Zudem sind die Preise alles andre als cool, in der Regel bezahlt man für 14-18ml (je nach Hersteller) minimum 2€. Für Standardfarben die man eigentlich am meisten brauch wie weiß, schwarz, grün, rot, blau und gelb ist das einfach viel zu viel.

Folglich habe ich einige Zeit nach guten Farben gesucht, die hochpigmentiert, lichtecht, nach Trocknung wasserfest und dennoch preislich interessant sind.
Zudem sollte es sie auch in größeren Abmessungen zu kaufen geben.
Solche Farben findet man reichlich im Bereich der Bildermalerei und natürlich auch in Baumärkten. Letztere sind aber nicht immer wirklich hochpigmentiert, sodaß sie beim Verdünnen mit Wasser oftmals nicht mehr den ursprünglichen Farbton behalten.

Ich bin nach einer Weile und Rumprobieren schließlich bei einer Marke geblieben, da sie tolle Ergebnisse bringt und damit für mich das beste P/L hat.



Diese Farben sind im Rohzustand sehr dick, lassen sich aber ohne Verändern des Farbtons bis zu 50% mit Wasser mischen.
Die 500ml Flasche kostet um die 6-7€ und damit lassen sich etliche Posen bemalen. Es gibt sie auch noch in Literflaschen und auch kleineren Abmessungen, ganz nach Bedarf.

Apropos Verdünnen...auch hier kommt wieder ein Vorteil der oben genannten Kunststoffflaschen zum Tragen.
Farbe rein, Wasser drauf, Deckel zu und .....geschüttelt statt gerührt



Viel sauberer und gleichmäßger in der Mischung.

Hier mal die 3 Farben bereits angerührt, die ich später für die Posen benutzen werde.
Weiß für die Antenne, rot für den Knubbel und olivgrün für den Body.



Zuerst wird die Antenne getaucht in weiß.
Das geht in den Flaschen sehr gut und man hat damit auch nen gleichmäßigen geraden Rand.



Jetzt dürfen sie über Nacht in Ruhe abtropfen und trocken, morgen ist dann der Body in grün dran.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Juli 2019)

Schöne saubere Arbeit Bimmelrudi,super Bericht.Top.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2019)

Heut morgen nach dem Frühstück ging es weiter....

...der Body steht an.

Zuerst brauch ich sogenanntes Masking Tape aus dem Modellbaubereich.
Dieses gibt es in unterschiedlichen Breiten und sowohl für Geraden wie auch Rundungen.
Letzteres sieht ersterem sehr ähnlich, kommt ebenfalls auf einer Rolle.
Dennoch ist es wellenförmig und schmiegt sich so besser um runde körper ohne Lufteinschlüsse.
Dieses Tape von Tamyia ist gummiert und lässt sich später in einem Stück rückstandsfrei wieder entfernen und ohne das etwas anhaftet.



Anschließend wurden die Metallstäbe vorsichtig aus den Posenkörpern gezogen und auf der Antenne wieder eingesetzt.



Das Tape wird dort um den Körper gewickelt, wo später die Abschlußkante der Bodyfarbe sein soll.
Einmal rum und etwas überlappend reicht völlig, da muß man nicht gleich nen Meter drumwickeln.



Die grüne Farbe nochmal aufschütteln und die Viskosität überprüfen, ggfs. nochmal mit Wasser verdünnen sofern zu dick.
Und ab ins Tauchbad...



Anschließend zum Trocknen wieder aufgehangen (die auf dem Bild sichtbaren kl. Luftbläschen sind später weg)



Heut Nachmittag gehts dann weiter


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2019)

So, weiter gehts....

Die Posen sind mittlerweile gut getrocknet.



Das Masking Tape kann schonmal runter



Schaut ganz ok aus



Nun ist die Spitze dran, aber zuerst muss der Metallstab wieder raus und unten eingesetzt werden



Man könnte für die rote Spitze natürlich auch wieder mit Masking Tape abkleben oder auch, wenn man später noch vorhat dünne Zierlinien (zb in schwarz) anzubringen.
Da diese Posen hier aber sehr schlicht bleiben sollen hab ich mir das gespart und einfach mal Freihand getunkt.



Erstmal wieder trocknen lassen bevor es morgen dann an Endöse und Bohrung fürs Knicki geht.


----------



## Minimax (8. Juli 2019)

Toll, @Bimmelrudi, ich wette die Knickihalterung läßt hier alle Posenbaueithusiasten  vor Ungeduld die Nägel kauen. Wirst Du diese Serie auch noch einmal Klarlackieren?

Ich hätte noch eine Anregung, wie wärs so eine detaillierte, mehrteilige Anleitung mal als* eigenen Thread* ohne Diskussion oder am besten als *Artikel*, möglichst oben angepinnt "auszukoppeln"? Wette die Admins würden das auf Anfrage unterstützen und mglws. als Feature auf der Startseite bringen.
Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf @Bimmelrudi sondern auch auf die anderen Meister, ja ich meine Sie Sirs, @dawurzelsepp , und auch Sie @jason 1, und das ehrenwerte Mitglied @Dübel sollte auch mal sein Cormoranttopper mit einer tollen Nachbau Anleitung ehren.
So hätten wir dann jeweils von einem erfahrenen Posenbauer eine durchgehende Schritt für Schritt Anleitung seiner Lieblingspose, ich schätze das wäre eine unheimlich wichtige Ressource für uns Zauberlehrlinge?
herzlich 
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2019)

Klarlack kommt auch noch, nur Geduld.

Jetzt gehts erstmal um die Knicklichhalterung.
Machbar sind hier vielerlei Varianten.
Vom eingeklebten Röhrchen (so wie bei gekauften Posen), über  aufgeklebten Gummischlauch (der den Knickis eh immer beiliegt) bis hin zu Bohrung im Püppel oder gar eingeklebte passende Haltehülse.

Letzteres habe ich mit diesen Posen vor, aber dazu ist noch etwas Vorarbeit nötig.
Die Posen sollen ja oben etwa 1cm tief gebohrt werden, möglichst zentriert.
Auf der Drechselbank kann ich das quasi nicht machen, einerseits läuft sie mit minimum 1000U/min etwas zu schnell, zweitens muß ich ja auch die Pose irgendwo einspannen und das auch waagerecht.
Ich kann sie aber nur noch am unteren Körper einspannen, folglich müßte ich mir ne Art Aufliegeblock basteln damit sie zum Bohrer hin passend waagerecht liegt.
Ist mir etwas zu aufwendig und ich müßte dabei auch noch festhalten.

Also bleibt nur die Ständerbohrmaschine, immerhin komme ich damit schonmal gut senkrecht.
Nur einfach die Pose halten oder in den Schraubstock einspannen geht natürlich auch nicht, sie könnte bei ersterem wegknicken oder würde bei letzterem beschädigt werden und die ganze Arbeit wäre für die Katz.
Von daher brauch ich eine Art Haltevorrichtung aus anderem Material welches gut halten kann aber auch nachgibt, die ich dann auch noch in den Schraubstock einspannen kann.

Kurz überlegt....Hartschaum.

Für solches Material hab ich mir vor einigen Jahren mal nen Heißdrahtschneider gebastelt, schließlich dreh ich daraus ja auch diverse Posen.



Ich will hier jetzt aber nicht ins Detail gehen wie man sowas bauen kann. Das kann sich jeder Interessierte gern selbst mal im Web anschauen, gibt etliche Videos dazu.
Nur soviel, er schneidet sicher nicht top gerade, aber er erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Als Material kommt wie schon gesagt Hartschaum ran, ich hab hier eh noch nen Stück einer 8cm Platte liegen.



Strom drauf und ab gehts...



Das Stück sollte genügen



noch in 2 Stücke schneiden und ne entsprechende Aussparung für die Pose schaffen....

.....so in etwa



Darin hält die Pose fest genug zum Bohren und wird dabei nicht beschädigt.

Nachher gehts weiter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2019)

So, Endspurt....

...die Posen nach und nach mit immer größer werdenen Bohrern gebohrt, bis zur gewünschten Dicke der Knickihülse (ca. 5,8mm)
Würde ich direkt mit dem passenden Bohrer bohren, könnte mir der Püppel ausplatzen, also immer schön vorsichtig mit der Materie.



Die Kunststoffhülse mit Klebstoff benetzen und einkleben. Als Kleber nehme ich den Modellbaukleber von Revell, dieser lässt sich durch die Kanüle sehr fein dosieren.
Für Balsa ist dieser Kleber gut, für Hartschaum brauch man aber was andres, denn er ätzt den Hartschaum sofort an. Nur so als Tip für die Bastler hier.



Ok die Hülsen sind drin, fehlen nur noch die Endösen.
Dazu nehme ich generell Edelstahldraht, schließlich steht so eine Pose im Wasser und soll auch nicht Rost ansetzen.
Genauso geht auch Messing- oder Kupferdraht, ist halt nur deutlich weicher.

Einige "Experten" verwenden dafür auch gern einfache Stecknadeln, die dann gebogen werden.
Davon kann ich nur abraten, die rosten nämlich bereits mit der kleinsten Feuchtigkeitsmenge.

Ich hab hier 0,6mm Draht verwendet, ansonsten brauch ich nur noch nen kleinen Seitenschneider und ne Rundzange.



Ich schneid mir nen kleines Stück ab und biege den Draht über die Rundzange...ganz einfach.



Da die Posen unten eh schon nen kleines Loch hatten, nutze ich das natürlich auch gleich.
Etwas Kleber rein und die Öse vorsichtig eingeschoben, fertig.



Eigentlich wären sie nun fertig, aber es folgt natürlich noch ein Bad im Klarlack.
Dummerweise können wir so die Pose schlecht anfassen, also muß was her.
Nichts liegt näher als verbrauchte Knickis, die sowieso in meiner Angeltasche immer rumliegen, zu nehmen. 



Nun kann ich die Posen problemlos lackieren ohne sich selbst dabei vollzusauen.
Die Posen haben ihr Bad hinter sich und müssen nun minimum 24h trocken, ich lasse sie sogar 48h so hängen.



Sie sind damit soweit fast fertig. In 2 Tagen folgt dann das Austarieren und noch die Beschriftung der Tragkraft.
Hoffe es hat euch gefallen zu sehen wie bei mir Posen zum Nachtangeln entstehen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Juli 2019)

@Bimmelrudi 
Respekt was du da schönes bastelst und auch für uns detaliert darstellst, Hut ab und besten Dank für die ganze Arbeit was du dir hier machst. 

@Minimax 
Das sehe ich genauso, schöne Anleitungen übersichtlich für alle zugänglich zu machen ist immer ein guter und sinnvoller Weg.


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2019)

Saubere Arbeit...


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Juli 2019)

Schöne saubere Arbeit Bimmelrudi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Juli 2019)

Mach mir keine Angst @Bimmelrudi , sollen gebogene Büroklammern wirklich so schnell rosten? Bisher ist nüscht zu sehen,auch bei älteren Schwimmern nicht.


----------



## Jason (8. Juli 2019)

Lieber @Minimax
Selbstverständlich würde ich die einzelnen Schritte, wie ich meine Posen baue preis geben. Da mache ich kein Geheimnis raus.
Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Anregung für den einen oder anderen, der mal seine Posen selber bauen möchte. Zur Zeit ist das allerdings aber bei mir nicht möglich. Die meisten wissen es ja, meine Baustelle am Haus hat mich voll im Griff. Meine Posenbau Projekte sind für die dunkele Jahreszeit vorgesehen.
Aber Hut ab. Die Posen, die @Bimmelrudi baut sind vom Feinsten. Die sind schon so perfekt, dass man kaum noch erkennen kann das sie von Hand gebaut worden sind.  Wenn ich mir sein Equiptment und seine Werkstatt ansehen muss man denken das man Einblick in Paul Cooks Werkstatt hat. Paul Cook ist ein Britischer Ruten und Posenbauer.




Das sind einige Werke von ihm. 
Aber ich habe nichts dagegen einen eigenen Thread und würde mich da gerne mit einbringen. Aber wie gesagt, bei gegebener Zeit. Und du, Mini bist dann auch mit dabei. Deine Posen sind ebenfalls nicht von schlechten Eltern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juli 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst @Bimmelrudi , sollen gebogene Büroklammern wirklich so schnell rosten? Bisher ist nüscht zu sehen,auch bei älteren Schwimmern nicht.



Büroklammern sind ok, Stecknadeln wie ich oben schrieb aber nicht.
Das Material von Büroklammern ist recht weich und formbar, die Oberfläche platzt dabei nicht auf.
Stecknadeln sind fest und die Oberfläche spröde, beim Biegen gibt diese nach und platzt auf.
Das Biegen ist auch nicht so einfach wie bei Büroklammern. Die Spannung im Material ist so hoch, das beim Biegeversuch die Nadel auch einfach mal bricht.
Bei gebogenen Stecknadeln genügt bereits geringste Feuchtigkeit (zb im Posenrohr) um sie Rost ansetzen zu lassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juli 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Posen, die @Bimmelrudi baut sind vom Feinsten. Die sind schon so perfekt, dass man kaum noch erkennen kann das sie von Hand gebaut worden sind.  Wenn ich mir sein Equiptment und seine Werkstatt ansehen muss man denken das man Einblick in Paul Cooks Werkstatt hat. Paul Cook ist ein Britischer Ruten und Posenbauer.



Ach Quatsch, von Perfektion bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt, auf der andren Seite will ich das aber auch gar nicht und könnte ich auch gar nicht.
Allein der Platz meiner sogenannten "Werkstatt" gibt das gar nicht her, das ist nen laufender Meter im Schuppen., wo ich jedesmal alles hin und herschiebe und wieder wegräumen muß.
Den einzigen fixen Platz den ich dafür habe ist das kleine Wandregal, wo grad die Posen trocknen dürfen. Alles andre verschwindet in Schubladen oder Regalen, da ich den wenigen Platz auf dem Tisch auch für andre Dinge oft brauche. Da muß ich halt sehr häufig improvisieren und dreh mich dabei eigentlich nur im Kreis.


----------



## Dübel (10. Juli 2019)

Lieber @Minimax,

ich fühle mich sehr geehrt, von dir hier erwähnt worden zu sein. Danke schön!
Eine detalierte Anleitung zur Herstellung von Holundermarkschwimmern mit Federkiel mache ich gerne, wenn ich irgendwann mal Zeit habe. Ich schaffe es seit Monaten kaum ans Wasser geschweige denn in die Schwimmerwerkstatt. Das ist das Schicksal des selbständigen Handwerkers ...


----------



## Jason (10. Juli 2019)

@Dübel  Wie heißt es so schön, SELBST UND STÄNDIG. Freu mich auf deine Anleitung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Juli 2019)

Dübel schrieb:


> Eine detalierte Anleitung zur Herstellung von Holundermarkschwimmern mit Federkiel mache ich gerne, wenn ich irgendwann mal Zeit habe. Ich schaffe es seit Monaten kaum ans Wasser geschweige denn in die Schwimmerwerkstatt. Das ist das Schicksal des selbständigen Handwerkers ...



Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, in der kalten und dunklen Jahreszeit entstehen sowieso die meisten "Meisterwerke"


----------



## Jason (12. Juli 2019)

Da ich ja eigentlich mit den Posen bauen im Winter anfangen wollte, habe ich mich umentschieden und doch schon jetzt meine Posenbauutensilien hervor geholt. Es werden erst mal ein paar Federkielposen hergestellt.
So wie es die Zeit hergibt z.B. nach der Spätschicht oder bei Regenwetter, dann kann ich draußen eh nicht machen, werde ich in meiner Werkstatt basteln. Habe bereits damit begonnen und jeden vollbrachten Schritt mit der Kamera festgehalten, um später eine Dokumentation über die Herstellung dieser Posen hier ins Forum zu stellen, wie ich sie baue. Aber das wird noch dauern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da ich ja eigentlich mit den Posen bauen im Winter anfangen wollte, habe ich mich umentschieden und doch schon jetzt meine Posenbauutensilien hervor geholt. Es werden erst mal ein paar Federkielposen hergestellt.
> So wie es die Zeit hergibt z.B. nach der Spätschicht oder bei Regenwetter, dann kann ich draußen eh nicht machen, werde ich in meiner Werkstatt basteln. Habe bereits damit begonnen und jeden vollbrachten Schritt mit der Kamera festgehalten, um später eine Dokumentation über die Herstellung dieser Posen hier ins Forum zu stellen, wie ich sie baue. Aber das wird noch dauern.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wir können warten.Wir freuen uns drauf.


----------



## Jason (13. Juli 2019)

Danke. Solche Sachen brauchen auch Zeit.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2019)

Jetzt muß ich einfach mal fragen, vielleicht hat von euch noch einer ne Idee.

Ich such schon ne ganze Weile ganz bestimmte Posenboxen, aber wo ich auch suche, es scheint sie einfach nicht mehr zu geben.
Das einzige was ich überall finde sind diese blaunen Posenrohre, die vom Prinzip zwar ähnlich, aber eben rund sind....für meinen Zweck nicht ideal.

Ich suche also in der Länge variable eckige Kunststoffboxen, wie auf angehängtem Bild.
Vielleicht hat von euch ja noch jemand nen Tip wo es die noch zu kaufen gibt, wäre sehr dankbar dafür.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Juli 2019)

Moin, reicht dir diese Länge?

Edit unter dem suchbegriff  Quadropack findest du weitere Abmessungen in der Bucht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2019)

Super, genau was ich suche....besten Dank

Unter Posenbox / Floatbox etc. bin ich einfach nicht fündig geworden. Da sieht man wieder mal, man muß einfach genau wissen wonach man suchen soll.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2019)

Falls sich noch jemand für solche Boxen interessiert um seine Posen bruchsicher zu transportieren....

...die exakt von mir gesuchten gibt es zb hier.

Anbieter dazu gibt es einige, allerdings werden diese Boxen oft nur in größeren Stückzahlen verkauft, als Endverbraucher uninteressant.
Obige Seite verkauft auch in kleinen Stückzahlen in allen erdenklichen Formaten sehr günstig


----------



## Jason (14. Juli 2019)

Da es gestern so gut wie den ganzen Tag am regnen war, widmete ich mich meinen Federkielposen. Was besseres fiel mir bei diesem Wetter nicht ein. Eigentlich war gestern arbeiten an meiner Baustelle angesagt, aber das musste ich auf heute verschieben. Dadurch blieb mir nicht anderes übrig als meinen geplanten Angeltag zu streichen. Man sollte halt Prioritäten setzen.
Die Spitzen von den Federkielen sind mit Signalfarben bereits bemalt. Bis zur Vollendung sind aber noch so einige Schritte nötig. Eine detailliert Darstellung der einzelnen Schritte folgt irgendwann.




Hier mal zwischendurch ein Bild.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2019)

Klasse Posen.


----------



## Jason (15. Juli 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Klasse Posen.


Danke. Sind aber doch noch nicht fertig


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Juli 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Da es gestern so gut wie den ganzen Tag am regnen war, widmete ich mich meinen Federkielposen. Was besseres fiel mir bei diesem Wetter nicht ein. Eigentlich war gestern arbeiten an meiner Baustelle angesagt, aber das musste ich auf heute verschieben. Dadurch blieb mir nicht anderes übrig als meinen geplanten Angeltag zu streichen. Man sollte halt Prioritäten setzen.
> Die Spitzen von den Federkielen sind mit Signalfarben bereits bemalt. Bis zur Vollendung sind aber noch so einige Schritte nötig. Eine detailliert Darstellung der einzelnen Schritte folgt irgendwann.
> 
> 
> ...


Sehen aber schon gut aus.


----------



## Tricast (16. Juli 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehen aber schon gut aus.



Lass die erst einmal fertig sein dann schnalzt Du mit der Zunge und verdrehst die Augen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juli 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Lass die erst einmal fertig sein dann schnalzt Du mit der Zunge und verdrehst die Augen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Du machst mir jetzt schon Hoffnung.


----------



## Jason (16. Juli 2019)

Auweiha. Jetzt muss ich mir ja richtig Mühe geben.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Auweiha. Jetzt muss ich mir ja richtig Mühe geben.


Sonst schluderst du deine Posen nur so dahin? ;-P


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2019)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet


Körpermaterial = Balsa (aus einem Stück)
Antenne = Glasfaserstab
Püppel = Buche mit bereits eingesetzter Hülse zur Knicklichtaufnahme

Und so würde die Pose dann aussehen



Tragkraft wird sich etwa um die 6g bewegen.


----------



## Jason (16. Juli 2019)

Alle Achtung @Bimmelrudi. Sehr gleichmäßig geschliffen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2019)

Ist nur der Grundschliff, finale Schliff kommt noch nach dem Porenfilling.

Achja, bin ja noch ne Antwort schuldig.

Die Posen die ich in dem kl. Tutorial gebaut hatte waren ja angepeilt mit ca. 8g.
Ich hatte sie wohl doch etwas dicker gemacht, nach dem endgültigem Lackieren gings ans Austarieren.
Dabei stellte sich dann eine Tragkraft von etwa 11-11,5g ein, also doch etwas dicker wie vorerst gedacht.
Macht aber nix, kann ich auch mal nen etwas größeren KöFi dranhängen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Posen die ich in dem kl. Tutorial gebaut hatte waren ja angepeilt mit ca. 8g.
> Ich hatte sie wohl doch etwas dicker gemacht, nach dem endgültigem Lackieren gings ans Austarieren.
> Dabei stellte sich dann eine Tragkraft von etwa 11-11,5g ein, also doch etwas dicker wie vorerst gedacht.
> Macht aber nix, kann ich auch mal nen etwas größeren KöFi dranhängen.


Für Köfi ist doch alles im grünen Bereich, du brauchst sowie verschieden tragfähige um dich deiner Fresskundschaft optimal anzupassen.

Nur zum Vereinswettstippen solltest du nicht mit denen antreten! 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Püppel = Buche mit bereits eingesetzter Hülse zur Knicklichtaufnahme


Warum nimmst du dafür die relativ schwere Buche, bringt das irgendeinen Kippvorteil?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du dafür die relativ schwere Buche, bringt das irgendeinen Kippvorteil?



Der einzige Vorteil besteht darin.....ich habs halt da, in Form von alten Holzdübeln, die ich nie und nimmer anderweitig verbrauche.

Zudem lässt sich das etwas härtere Holz deutlich besser zentrisch bohren. Bei Balsa rutscht dir der Bohrer oftmals aus der Bahn oder das Loch wird größer wie gewollt.
Ein weiterer, für mich sehr wichtiger Punkt, ist wie sich das so gebohrte Holz später verhält, also sprich nach dem Lackieren und etlichen Wasserbädern und auch Sonnenlicht.
Es ist einfach sehr beständig und arbeitet auch nicht mehr, Weichhölzer wie Balsa arbeiten halt, vorallem bei dünner Wandung. Lackrisse und später gar komplette Risse im Holz machen dann eine so hergestellte Knicklichtspitze schnell unbrauchbar. Daher mache ich, wenn ich dafür Balsa nehme, die Püppel auch deutlich dicker und dickwandiger. Hinzukommt eine aufwendigere Vorbehandlung des Balsas, was ich mir beim Dübelmaterial komplett schenken kann.
Sofern die Antenne nicht überlang und der Posenkörper zu schmal im Durchmesser ist (zb bei schlanken langen Wagglern) besteht auch kein Problem beim Aufstellen der Pose durch das etwas schwerere Holz oben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juli 2019)

3 Posen sind mittlerweile fast fertig...
...Antennen wurden eingeklebt (kein komplett durchgezogener Stab), Öse gemacht, an ein Stück Glasfaserstab per Schrumpfschlauch fixiert und nochmal in Bodyfarbe überstrichen.
Aktuell trocknen sie erstmal, danach gehts in den Klarlack.




Die 4. Pose hat grad ihren 2. Porenfülleranstrich/Schleifung hinter sich, wird danach grundiert und dann farblich lackiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juli 2019)

Saubere Arbeit Bimmelrudi,super Bilder.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2019)

Finito



Tragkraft war ich gar nicht so schlecht mit der Schätzung...sehr sensible Antenne, bei 6g schaut nur noch der Püppel raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. September 2019)

Ich fand das sehr interessant zu lesen....

https://nobbystackle.wordpress.com/2015/01/31/some-interesting-floats/


----------



## Minimax (8. September 2019)

Sehr interessant, vielen Dank fürs teilen, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2019)

^^ Klasse Text über die Floater, da habe ich nach dem überfliegen noch was zu lesen! 

Interessant für mich auch, dass Peter Drennan 1964 ähnliche Versuche für Unauffälligkeit gemacht hat wie ich, aber ich erst um 1988.
Dass die anscheinend genauso die Revell / Humbrol Farbtöpfchen heran nahmen, finde ich auch nett.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Meine Herren, der Winter naht! 
Was meint ihr, wäre 

www.wish.com/share/7518glzttt

Einen Versuch wert? Wenn man kein Geld für die Proxxon hat?


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Herren, der Winter naht!
> Was meint ihr, wäre
> 
> www.wish.com/share/7518glzttt
> ...



Wisch möchte das ich mich erst anmelde. Will ich aber nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Verstehe ich, wusste ich nicht


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Verstehe ich, wusste ich nicht



Haben die bei Wish auch so eine Kleine Drehbank. Wenn ja, wie teuer. Vielleicht lohnt sich dann das Anmelden.


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Herren, der Winter naht!
> Was meint ihr, wäre
> 
> www.wish.com/share/7518glzttt
> ...





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wisch möchte das ich mich erst anmelde. Will ich aber nicht.



Man kann aber in der Slideshow vieles erkennen. Ich sachma: 40 tacken ggü. Proxxon ist schon ne Ansage. Andererseits: Was ist mit Ersatz/Zusatzteilen, und vor allem: Ist das Ding gut regelbar?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Genau, die haben da mehrere

Full Set 150W 7000RPM 12-24VDC Mini Lathe Beads Machine Woodworking DIY Lathe(7 Speed Adjustable) für 41 € zzgl ~10 EUR versandt


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Bei 41 € defäkiere ich auf Ersatzteile, dann kommt das Ding halt in den Ofen, 7 Geschwindigkeitseinstellubgen klingt doch ganz gut erstmal oder?


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Genau, die haben da mehrere
> 
> Full Set 150W 7000RPM 12-24VDC Mini Lathe Beads Machine Woodworking DIY Lathe(7 Speed Adjustable) für 41 € zzgl ~10 EUR versandt



Gut ja, aber was weiss man von Minidrechselbänken und woraufs da ankommt? Für mich ist Proxxon Grün, diese ist Blau (unverschämte Makitareferenz)
Aber Proxxonkram gibt's halt in jedem Baumarkt. Hab auch Minibohrer, -Stichsäge und Styroschneider von denen, hängt alles am gleichen Netzteil.
Ich glaub, @Bimmelrudi ´s Meinung wär ein guter Rat in der Sache.

EDIT: Oh, hab ich nach Deinem Post erst jetzt gesehen: Nein, 7 Einstellungen klingt nicht gut. Unbedingt auf Stufenlos achten!


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

@Kochtopf: Oder hau rein, 41 ist nicht viel- und dann ersetzt du den Stufenschalter durch einen Dimmerschalter für Lampen, das musste ich mal vor Jahren beruflich an nem Minibohrer für Proben machen, hat gut funktioniert.

EDIT
Hier die Proxxon Daten zum Vergleich:

*"Technische Daten:*
230 Volt, 100 W, 50/60 Hz. Spitzenweite 250 mm. Spitzenhöhe 40 mm. Spitzenhöhe über Support 25 mm. Spindeldrehzahlen stufenlos regelbar von 1.000 - 5.000/min. Hauptspindelbohrung 10 mm. Hub der Reitstockpinole 20 mm. Inkl. 6 Spannzangen (2 - 3 - 4 - 6 - 8 und 10 mm), Mitnahmedorn, mitlaufender Körnerspitze und Planscheibe."

Oh hoppla, der Text erregt mich ein bisschen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. September 2019)

Also für das Geld sollte man sie mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Kochtopf: Oder hau rein, 41 ist nicht viel- und dann ersetzt du den Stufenschalter durch einen Dimmerschalter für Lampen, das musste ich mal vor Jahren beruflich an nem Minibohrer für Proben machen, hat gut funktioniert.


Deine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten versetzen mich immer wieder in Erstaunen


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten versetzen mich immer wieder in Erstaunen



Die von mir in meiner letzten PN geschilderten sozialen Rahmenbedingungen begünstigen eine hohe Lern- und Adaptionsrate sowie zeitnahe Lösungen. Or else.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. September 2019)

@Kochtopf Wenn du dir einen Dimmerschalter holst achte bitte darauf das er Ganzwellig abregelt.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Kochtopf Wenn du dir einen Dimmerschalter holst achte bitte darauf das 它調節全波。


Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> begünstigen eine hohe Lern- und Adaptionsrate sowie zeitnahe Lösungen.



Solche Leute braucht die Welt


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Solche Leute braucht die Welt




-Du ahnst es nicht, mein Lieber. Das war in neudeutsch ausgedrückt so in etwa die Dynamik von Toadward und Herzog Igthorn aus der Gummibärenbande. aber genug des Offtopic.

Prinzipiell ist es auch möglich, erstmal mit Cuttermesser und Schleifpapier zu arbeiten, man kann tolle Posen auch ohne Drechselbank herstellen. Ich weiss nicht, ob meine Drechselbank mir Zeit erspart hat, aber die wenigen Typen, die ich fertige, kann ich nun standartisierter machen. Vor allem mahct das händische Schnitzen und Schleofen viel weniger Dreck.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. September 2019)

Ich hab damals die Standbohrmaschine dafür zweckentfremdet, ging auch. Und in einer Werkstatt war der Staub ja nicht so gravierend. Und da die Standbohrmaschine sich auf 240 Umdrehungen runterstellen lässt, ist der Staubanteil auch nicht so groß der durch die Luft weht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hab damals die Standbohrmaschine dafür zweckentfremdet, ging auch. Und in einer Werkstatt war der Staub ja nicht so gravierend. Und da die Standbohrmaschine sich auf 240 Umdrehungen runterstellen lässt, ist der Staubanteil auch nicht so groß der durch die Luft weht.


Genau!

Vor allem sind die fast alle automatisch mit einer guten stufenlosen Regelung zu bekommen und Einspann-Haltvorrichtungen gibt es auch reichlich, Maschine für <41€ und man kann die auch für anderes verwenden, oder braucht eh min. 3 Bohrmaschinen/Akkuschrauber beim intensiven Holzwerken. (Bohren Senken Schrauben)
Und nimmt nicht extra Platz weg, das teure ist letztlich das Steh-im-Weg, wie z.B. auch eine große Rutenwickelmaschine, Tretnähmaschine, übergroße Drehbank etc. etc. Man kann sich leicht zustellen ...
Die Vorzugsmethode für etwas gröber/wackelanfälliger stärker ist dann Gewindestange und eine zweite Lagerung Schraubzwinge + Holzblock + passendes Kugellager = allgemeine Schleifbank. Z.B. Dönerspieß Korkschleifen.

Vervollständigen mit einem Kärcher-Sauger oder evtl. sogar Verkleidung ist dann noch besser, auch dazu ist eine weitere Schraubzwinge wieder hilfreich. Erwähnte ich schon: Bohrmaschinen und Schraubzwingen kann man kaum je genug haben, besonders wenn man mehrere Häuser oder Abteile bewohnt ...

Flexibel bleiben!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Herren, der Winter naht!
> Was meint ihr, wäre
> 
> www.wish.com/share/7518glzttt
> ...



Wenn du unbedingt in den Schmuckbereich abwandern willst, nur zu.
Solltest du dich aber eher für Posenherstellung interessieren, würde ich das nicht mehr einfach so unterschreiben wollen.

Zuerst solltest du dir wirklich klar machen, was du genau damit machen willst.
Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht...na Posen bauen....sondern eher die Körperformen derer (vorallem Länge), welche Materialien willst du bearbeiten usw.
Wenns jetzt kleinste Stippposen sind die du basteln willst, womöglich auch aus Hartschaum (gibts in jedem Baumarkt für unter 10€ ne Meter-Platte), dann kann man sowas mal nehmen.


Und dann kommt natürlich auch hinzu wie gut ich dann noch mit div. Werkzeugen an den Rohling komme um ihn zu bearbeiten.
Selbst wenns nur mit Schleifpapier rangehen soll, sollte man schon vernünftig rankommen ohne das einem das Papier gleich aus der Hand gezogen wird.

Das gespannte Werkstück muß zum Bearbeiteten voll zugänglich sein, irgendwelche Abdeckungen sind da fehl am Platz.
Bei nem Bohrfutter als Spannbereich sollte einem auch klar sein, das es mit präziser Rotation dabei nicht weit her ist und auch der Spannbereich erst ab einem bestimmten Durchmesser anfängt.
Bei feinen Achsen wird das Spannen dieser bereits zum Abenteuer.
Im Prinzip isses aber auch so, das du dir, egal ob Chinalathe oder Proxxon, deine Spannvorrichtungen und Halteapparate sowieso selbst herstellen musst.
Da stößt du ganz schnell an Grenzen, und glaub mir, diese Grenzen möchtest du auch überwinden wollen.
Eine dieser Grenzen ist bereits offensichtlich, der "Reitstock" bei dem Teil beinhaltet nur eine freidrehende Pinole die auch nicht einfach mal so getauscht werden kann....zb durch nen Bohrfutter um mittig zu bohren. Ebenso hat dieser auch keinen Vorschub.
Ich seh bei dem Teil auch keine Handauflage, die je nach verwendetem Werkzeug schon zum Pflichtprogramm gehört, wenn man nicht seine Werkzeuge fliegen sehen will (höchste Verletzungsgefahr!)
Im Drehzahlbereich wäre eine stufenlose Regelung sehr wünschenswert, alles über 2000 U/min. wirst du eh nicht brauchen, außer du willst dir die Finger verbrennen.

Bei diesen kleinen Maschinchen bleibt dir nix übrig als dein Posenmaterial auf nen Stab zu ziehen und diesen einzuspannen. Den Rohling selber einspannen wird nix, gibt das Bohrfutter von Natur nicht her, da dessen Spannbereich in der Regel max. 10-13mm beträgt.
Ein Bohrfutter ist auch nicht durchgängig, da kannste also maximal 10mm tief einspannen. Auch sowas sollte man bedenken wenn längere Achsen verwendet werden sollten...da biste sehr schnell limitiert deutlichst unter 20cm.

Ich halte aber dann die 41€ immernoch für zu teuer, da langt dann auch die billigste Rotationsschmiede aus chin. Hinterhofkaschemmen.
Der Spannbereich ist sehr wichtig, sprich wie lang und wie dick dein eingespanntes Material sein darf.
Oder eben wie es viele auch machen einfach nen Feinbohrschleifer nehmen und sich nen kleines Gestell mit Gegenhalt aus einfachstem Holz selber bauen.
Ne Bohrmaschine geht natürlich auch, ist aber auf Dauer deutlich zu laut, lässt sich im wichtigen unteren Drehzahlbereich meist sehr bescheiden steuern, wirbelt deutlich mehr Staub /Span auf aufgrund der stärkeren Luftkühlung und ist letztlich auch etwas unhandlich.


Alles in Allem ist der Zweck entscheidend was nötig ist.
Ich kann dir da nur raten stecke wirklich soweit wie möglich die Bereiche ab, was du damit machen möchtest, gerade nach oben hin würde ich den mögl. Bereich auch ausdehnen.
Auch wenn du dir dessen eher noch nicht bewusst bist, da machst du sehr schnell Türen auf und stehst direkt vor ner Wand wo du erstmal stehen bleiben wirst oder dein Hirnschmalz/handwerkl. Geschick ist gefragt.
Es muß wahrlich keine Proxxon sein, beileibe nicht. Viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2019)

Danke Rudi, da bleiben keine Fragen offen =)


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich fand das sehr interessant zu lesen....
> 
> https://nobbystackle.wordpress.com/2015/01/31/some-interesting-floats/


 
Vielen Dank für's Einstellen dieses Links .

Ich habe das intensive Basteln zwar seit einigen Jahren eingestellt , sehe mich nun aber gezwungen , mir solche Art Posen selber zu bauen .

Ich möchte für einen von meinem Verein gepachtete kanaliserten Flußabschnitt solche Posen haben , die dann genau vor der Rutenspitze in gegebener Entfernung in der Strömung fest stehenbleiben .

Ich hatte vor vielen , vielen Jahren 'mal so eine Pose gekauft , ohne damals zu wissen , was ich damit anfangen solle , so habe ich sie dann irgendwann verschenkt , ...und das Modell scheint auch nicht mehr erhältlich zu sein .

Diese Pose war flach quaderförmig , ähnlich einer Zigarettenschachtel , hatte allerdings auch so ein Querschnittsprofil wie ein Flugzeugflügel , ....eher ähnlich eines Sideplaners , Planerboards oder Scherbretts , denn sie hatte weder Antenne noch Kiel , die Oberseite war rot lackiert , diente der Bißanzeige , unten war sie schwarz .

Aus der Beschreibung erinnere ich mich noch , das diese Pose genau die oben erwähnte Eigenschaft hatte .

Nun , langer Rede kurzer Sinn , .......hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Posen ?

Es müssen ja nicht unbedingt 'mal Selbstgebaute sein , mich interessiert vor allen Dingen , wie die Einhängepunkte der Hauptschnur liegen müssen , damit die Pose nach dem Abdriften mit offenem Rollenbügel dann , bei nunmehr geschlossenenem Bügel , quer und flußaufwärts von der Strömung bis vor die Rutenspitze zurückgedrückt wird .

Außerdem müssen diese Strömungsposen ja , verglichen zu Posen für's Fischen im Stillwasser , eine weitaus höhere Tragkraft haben , da man ja genug Blei anbringen muß , damit der Köder in der Strömung überhaupt richtung Grund absinkt und nicht ständig von derselben hoch gedrückt wird .

Vielen Dank , Dieter


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dieter,

vielleicht hilft das weiter:
http://blog.angeln.de/praxis/posenangeln/lutscher-unter-strom/

(Irgendwo hab  ich noch ne Bauanleitung für einen Raubfischköder mit den selben Prinzipien liegen;-)) )

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> vielleicht hilft das weiter:
> http://blog.angeln.de/praxis/posenangeln/lutscher-unter-strom/
> ...


 

Vielen Dank für den Link , ...ich habe mir solche Posen bereits auf YouTube angesehen , aber ich denke , das ist nicht das , wonach ich suche .

Diese Lutscherposen treiben zwar offensichtlich mit der Stömung ab , sind daher auch stromlinienförmig , so das sich , wenn sie stehen , die Strömung an ihnen brechen kann , ABER sie stehen ausschließlich stromab der Spitze der verwendeten Kopfrute .

Die hohe Tragkraft resultiert aus der Notwendigkeit , den Köder auch bei starker Strömung in der gewünschten Tiefe zu halten , .....ich vermute 'mal , je tiefer der Köder positioniert werden soll und je stärker die Strömung ist , desto höher muß die Tragkraft der Pose sein , weil man ja mehr Gewicht an die Schnur hängen muß , damit der Köder nicht in Richtung Oberfläche gedrückt wird .

Ich meinte eher eine Pose , die wie ein Scherbrett funktioniert .

Man wirft zunächst die Montage stromab aus oder läßt sie stromab treiben , schließt dann den Rollenbügel und an dann gestraffter Schnur wandert die Pose in einem Kreisbogen mit der Rutenspitze als Kreismittelpunkt quer und gegen die Strömung zurück , bis sie dann genau vor der Rutenspitze in dem Abstand zu derselben stehen bleibt , so wie lang die Schnur zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze ist .

Gibt man nun lockere Schnur nach , wird die Pose zunächst wieder etwas mit der Strömung abtreiben , schließt man den Rollenbügel dann wieder , bleibt sie dann entsprechend weiter von der Rutenspitze entfernt und näher am gegenüberliegenden Ufer stehen .

Hier ein Video mit dem gleichen Prinzip :






Da ich aber auf kleinere Fische als Waller angeln möchte, die auch viel , viel öfter auf den Köder beißen würden, möchte ich eine Pose bauen , die wie der gezeigte Side Planer funktioniert .

Die von mir damals verschenkte Pose funktionierte lt. Beschreibung so(habe sie damals nie eingesetzt) , ich weiß nur nicht mehr , wie genau sie konstruiert war , da ja sicherlich eine korrekte Funktion von der Stellung der Schnuröse an der Seite der flachen Pose abhängt .

Auch die Stellung und Position des Posen-Kiels , an dem ja letztendlich die Schnur fixiert wird(die Pose muß fest auf der Schnur sitzen , sonst funktioniert sie nicht) , wäre wichtig , damit die Pose nicht kopf,-oder schwanzlastig wird , sondern wie der Side Planer optimal waagerecht im Wasser schwimmt .

Ich dachte mir , vielleicht hat jemand hier schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht , welches mir etwas herumexperimentieren ersparen würde .

Ich werde das Projekt jedenfalls über den Winter in Angriff nehmen , denn ich habe jetzt kürzlich herausgefunden , das der von mir beangelte Flußabschnitt nicht nur Wollhandkrabben- , sondern nun auch noch Grundel-verseucht ist , ...mit der herkömmlichen Grundmontage mit Freilaufrolle und Aalglocke an steil aufgestellter Rute braucht man dort wohl nicht mehr antanzen , da kann man seine Teuros gleich in's Wasser werfen , anstatt sie beim Angelladen gegen Würmer einzutauschen !

Nicht , das die Plagegeister nicht auch an die an der Strömungspose angebotenen Würmer gehen würden , ......aber man wäre so wohl ein wenig flexibler , könnte den Köder kontrollierter über Grund anbieten und vor allen Dingen bekommt man auch meistens mit , ob sich ein Plagegeist oder ein guter Fisch am Köder zu schaffen macht , ...bei der schwereren Grundmontage unmöglich , ...da bimmelt die Glocke oft noch nicht 'mal und der Haken ist trotzdem blank !

Und wenn Treibgut in der Schnur hängt , merkt man es an der Pose auch sofort , denke ich ?

Ich würde so'ne Strömungspose a la Side Planer jedenfalls gerne 'mal ausprobieren , denn wenn sie richtig funzt , kann man seinen Köder daran ja schließlich auch zu Hot Spots am gegenüberliegenden Ufer treiben lassen(man muß die Rute dazu natürlich genau gegenüber des Spots positionieren) , als da z. B. wären überhängende Bäume , Unterspülungen oder auch nur tiefer ausgewaschene Flußkurven .

Vielen Dank trotzdem , ....Gruß , Dieter


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2019)

Es hat mich vorhin einfach in den Fingern gejuckt und ich habe mich für gute zwei Stunden in den Bastelkeller begeben und einen Prototyp nach dem oben verlinkten Artikel hergestellt .

Zunächst habe ich mir auf ein Stück Makrolon eine Schablone gezeichnet und diese dann ausgearbeitet , ...kann ja sein , das meine Pose auf Anhieb funktionieren tut , und so kann ich sie gleich reproduzieren .

Die Schablone ist 153mm lang und den  Posenrohling habe ich dann aus 20mm dickem PUR-Hartschaum ausgesägt , die Dicke des Posenrohlings habe ich dann jedoch auf 15mm reduziert(hatte kein 15mm PUR).

Ich habe noch sehr viel von diesem Material von meiner früheren Wobblerschnitzerei übrig , es ist zwar etwas schwerer als Balsaholz , läßt sich aber , gerade bei so komplizierteren , ausgehöhlten Formen , besser bearbeiten , da es ja keine Maserung hat .

Außerdem braucht es nicht versiegelt , bzw. imprägniert zu werden , und so kommt man wesentlich schneller zu testfähigen Ergebnissen .

Zur Schnurführung habe ich eine verzwirbelte Drahtöse aus 1.0mm V2A-Draht eingeklebt(hoffentlich an der richtigen Stelle) und unten eine lange Schrauböse , ebenfalls aus dem Wobblerbau , eingedreht und eingeklebt , von der ich dann die eigentliche Öse abgesägt und den Stumpf verrundet habe , so das ich daran später mittels Posengummi die Schnur fixieren kann .

Ich schätze , das die Pose vielleicht 15gr tragen kann , vielleicht reicht das aber nicht für die Strömung in dem von mir beangelten Fluß , .......jedenfalls nicht , wenn es gerade geregnet hat , .......in dem Falle werde ich die Schablone auf'm Fotokopieren vergrößern oder die Pose doch 20mm dick ausführen .

Bin auf den ersten Test jedenfalls gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen .

Gruß , Dieter


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2019)

diemai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330772
> Anhang anzeigen 330773
> Anhang anzeigen 330774
> 
> ...


Sehr schöner Bericht.Wir warten auch auf deinen Testbericht.


----------



## yukonjack (3. Oktober 2019)

Und nicht den Weg zum Patentamt vergessen.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schöne Pose, sollte eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Oktober 2019)

diemai schrieb:


> Man wirft zunächst die Montage stromab aus oder läßt sie stromab treiben , schließt dann den Rollenbügel und an dann gestraffter Schnur wandert die Pose in einem Kreisbogen mit der Rutenspitze als Kreismittelpunkt quer und gegen die Strömung zurück , *bis sie dann genau vor der Rutenspitze in dem Abstand zu derselben stehen bleibt *, so wie lang die Schnur zwischen Pose und Rutenspitze ist .



Das dürfte kaum umzusetzen sein und das sieht man ja auch beim Scherbrett im Video: Das zieht zwar in die Flussmitte, aber es bleibt trotzdem schräg stromab der Rutenspitze. Aber dass das Brett/die Pose so weit stromauf wandert, dass die Schnur im 90-Winkel zum Ufer abgeht, das dürfte physikalisch unmöglich sein.

Und sonst: Du siehst doch im Video, wie das Scherbrett aufgebaut ist. Das ganze in Miniatur, am hinteren Ende noch einen Posenkiel und fertig ist die Scherbrettpose.


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback , ......ich werde natürlich hier berichten , wie die Sache so weitergeht und ob es funktioniert oder nicht , ......nur mit dem Patentamt , das wird wohl nichts , die Konstruktion ist ja schließlich nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen .

@Tobias85 

Soweit hatte ich natürlich auch gedacht und vielleicht werde ich auch noch so eine scherbrettförmige Pose bauen(müsssen) , aber ich finde diese Hydrofoil-Pose aber doch schöner und sie ist auch nicht so klobig , ...aber wiegesagt , ...Funktionalität geht natürlich vor !

Über das Verhalten der Pose in der Strömung werde ich mich natürlich nicht mit dir "streiten" , da ich da wiegesagt Null Erfahrung habe . 

Du hast mit dem Scherbrett wohl recht , das diese eben NICHT auf Höhe der Rutenspitze stehenbleibt , sondern irgendwo stromab , ...nichtsdestotrotz kann man damit wohl auch Hotspots am anderen Ufer befischen , man muß die Rute dann eben nur weiter stromauf positionieren .

Mit der Hydrofoil-Pose könnte es aber etwas besser aussehen , als wie mit einen Scherbrett(das werde ich dann ja wohl hoffentlich sehen) , da sie das gleiche Querschnittsprofil wie der Tragflügel eines Flugzeuges aufweist.

Ein am Gummiseil hochgestartetes Segelflugmodell klinkt sich ja auch erst aus , wenn das Zugseil unter ca. 90° zur Erdoberfläche steht , .......allerdings bietet die Luft dem Flieger auch wesentlich weniger Widerstand als die Flußströmung der Pose , da hast du mit der Physik natürlich Recht !

Zumindest dürfte diese Pose mit Tragflügel-Profil dichter an die gedachte Verlängerung der Rutenspitze herandriften als ein geradeprofiliges Scherbrett , .....natürlich hängt das auch von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit des Wassers ab , ...je weniger Geschwindigkeit , desto dichter wird die Pose kommen , allerdings wird sie dann auch länger brauchen , um in diese Position zu driften .

Auf jeden Fall ist mir jetzt schon klar , das diese Art Angelei(vorrausgesetzt , es gelingt mir , ein funktionelles Modell zu bauen) sehr dynamisch sein wird , man braucht wohl verschedene Posen für verschieden Gegebenheiten am Fließwasser .

Gruß , Dieter


----------



## thanatos (4. Oktober 2019)

Levi Straus hat weder das Denim noch die Nieten an den Nahtenden erfunden , Edison hat nicht die Glühbirne erfunden ,ect-
aber sie haben es patentieren lassen.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2019)

diemai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Feedback , ......ich werde natürlich hier berichten , wie die Sache so weitergeht und ob es funktioniert oder nicht , ......nur mit dem Patentamt , das wird wohl nichts , die Konstruktion ist ja schließlich nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen .
> 
> @Tobias85
> 
> ...




wenn ich mir die Form so angucke, musst Du 2 bauen , eine für jede Strömungsrichtung  und ich denke ( nicht wissen) du wirst noch einen Fixpunkt auf höhe der Öse irgendwo waagerecht dazu brauchen, Korrektur kann sein , Du kommst mit einem hin und nimmst den unteren als 2ten.
Frohes Schaffen
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Levi Straus hat weder das Denim noch die Nieten an den Nahtenden erfunden , Edison hat nicht die Glühbirne erfunden ,ect-
> aber sie haben es patentieren lassen.




Das mit cdem "sich patentieren lassen" ist allerdings, zumindest in Deutschland , durchaus mit Glücksspiel vergleichbar , .....mann zahlt horrende Patentgebühren , und weiß dennoch nicht , ob es sich irgendwann 'mal rentieren könnte .

Ich war nie ein Spieler !

Gruß , Dieter


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2019)

@ 996

Mit den zwei verschieden Hydrofoil-Posen für Strömung von links und von rechts stand ja auch in der Beschreibung , die weiter oben verlinkt ist .
Die Position der Öse , also dem Angelpunkt der Schnur , ist wirklich der Knackpunkt bei der Sache , da hast du recht .

Den muß man ggfs. verändern , um das Optimum zu erreichen .

Ich werde jetzt wohl noch ein , zwei weitere Prototypen einer Strömungspose bauen , mir schweben da mehr Scherbrett-ähnliche Versionen vor(ein rechteckiges Profil und ein Tragflügel-Profil mit einer gerade , planen Seite) , und werde dann mit allen Prototypen irgendwann zum Fluß fahren , um sie auszutesten .

Gruß , Dieter


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2019)

Moin , 

Habe mich vorhin an die Herstellung des zweiten Strömungsposen-Prototyps gemacht , eine Pose nach dem Scherbrett-Prinzip , jedoch auf der Außenseite auch mit Tragflügel-Profil .

Ich habe jetzt mehrere Optionen zur Schnurpositionierung berücksichtigt , brauche die Schraubösen(aus dem Wobblerbau) dazu beim Testen nur mit der Zange herauszudrehen und zu versetzen .

Habe auf den so wie jetzt gezeigt positionierten Kiel der Pose ein 30gr. Olivenblei aufgesteckt , die Pose schwimmt so seitlich lotrecht und mit der vorderen und hinteren Kante weder Kopf,-noch Schwanzlastig auf Höhe Wasserspiegel auf .

Das ist schon 'mal gut zu wissen , so kann ich später am Fluß sehen , wie und ob sich das Driften der Pose in der Strömung mit dem Blei darunter(welches ja wohl auch mit der Strömung mitdriften wird) auf die horizontale Lage der Pose auf dem Wasser auswirkt .

Bin immer noch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen , .......aber bevor es endgültig zum Testen an's Wasser geht , kommt noch eine weitere "Scherbrett-Pose" dazu , allerdings mit rechteckigem Querschnittsprofil und durch ein Umbauen , bzw. Umstecken der seitlichen Schnurführung und der Antenne universell einsetzbare Pose , egal ob die Strömung nun von Links oder von Rechts kommt .

Gruß , Dieter


----------



## yukonjack (4. Oktober 2019)

diemai schrieb:


> Das mit cdem "sich patentieren lassen" ist allerdings, zumindest in Deutschland , durchaus mit Glücksspiel vergleichbar , .....mann zahlt horrende Patentgebühren , und weiß dennoch nicht , ob es sich irgendwann 'mal rentieren könnte .
> 
> Ich war nie ein Spieler !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter


Nun stell dir vor, die Dinger die baust funktionieren richtig gut.....


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nun stell dir vor, die Dinger die baust funktionieren richtig gut.....




Dann werde ich vermutlich zunächst einmal ordentlich Fische damit fangen !



Es hat mit Patenten an sich zwar nichts zu tun , aber hier 'mal eine kleine Story über die industriemäßige Produktion von Angelzubehör nach Vorlage , in diesem Falle eines Kunstköders , bzw. , wie dieses auch richtig schief gehen kann :


Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren 'mal einen Top-Kunstköder nachgebaut , dessen Vorlage ich aus einem amerikanische Buch von 1976 hatte , dessen Autor diesen Köder wiederum während der späten 1940er Jahre entwickelt hatte und damals in Handarbeit für sich und einen kleinen Kreis hergestellt hatte , eine größere Kommerzialisierung des Köders schlug damals , und das selbst in den USA , fehl .

Ich hatte seinerzeit einige Wobblerbau-Artikel für die "Angelwoche" geschrieben und war daher damals auch einige Male in der Redaktion . Chefredakteur Rolf Schwarzer war ebenfalls sehr angetan von diesem Köder(ein zweiteiliger , schwimmender Köder mit langsam rotierendem Kopf , der sowohl an der Oberfläche arbeitet , auf steten Zug jedoch auch auf ca. 0,5m hinuntergeht und dann taumelnd und eiernd wieder hereinkommt), weil das Teil sich als ungemein fängig auf Hecht erwiesen hatte .

Rolf Schwarzer hatte da berufsmäßig ja so seine Verbindungen , und so baute ich auf seinen Vorschlag hin ein paar unmontierte Rohlinge und fertige Köder(natürlich aus Abachiholz auf der Drechselbank), die er dann zwecks serienmäßigem Nachbau zu einem Kunstköder-Produzenten nach China schickte .

Nach einigen Monaten kamen dann die ersten Plastik-Prototypen aus chinesischer Produktion zur Begutachtng zurück und unsere Enttäuschung war riesengroß , denn die Dinger schwammen nicht genügend auf , sondern sanken an feiner Spinnstange sogar ganz langsam ab , ...also total unfunktionell !!!

Das Projekt ist dann auch schnell im Sande verlaufen , weil die Chinesen in keinen verbesserten Prototyp mehr investieren wollten(wenn ich mich recht entsinne)und so hat der deutsche Angler diesen Top-Köder namens "Whirligig" bis heute nicht in seiner Köderbox !

Ich hatte es oben schon geschrieben , ......ich bin kein Spieler !

Gruß , Dieter


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Oktober 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber @Minimax
> Selbstverständlich würde ich die einzelnen Schritte, wie ich meine Posen baue preis geben. Da mache ich kein Geheimnis raus.
> Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Anregung für den einen oder anderen, der mal seine Posen selber bauen möchte. Zur Zeit ist das allerdings aber bei mir nicht möglich. Die meisten wissen es ja, meine Baustelle am Haus hat mich voll im Griff. Meine Posenbau Projekte sind für die dunkele Jahreszeit vorgesehen.
> Aber Hut ab. Die Posen, die @Bimmelrudi baut sind vom Feinsten. Die sind schon so perfekt, dass man kaum noch erkennen kann das sie von Hand gebaut worden sind.  Wenn ich mir sein Equiptment und seine Werkstatt ansehen muss man denken das man Einblick in Paul Cooks Werkstatt hat. Paul Cook ist ein Britischer Ruten und Posenbauer.
> ...


Wenn jetzt die dunkle Jahreszeit ins Haus steht möchte ich nochmal auf die sehr gute Idee einer detaillierten step by step Anleitung für doofe aufmerksam machen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Oktober 2019)

@diemai

Sehr guter Ansatz und Umsetzung  auch wenn die ersten Modelle nicht so funktionieren sollten wie du dir das vorstellst dann lass nicht locker und verbessert die Form nochmal. Ich denke du bist am richtigen Weg.

@Kochtopf
.....ein da war doch noch was 

Ich hab mir aktuell schon das Schilfrohr hergerichtet und vorbereitet zum weiterverarbeiten. Wenn sie geschlieffen sind gehts ans gemalen und binden.
Bis Weihnachten/Silvester sind sie dann hoffentlich fertig.

@geomas 
Ich hab dich nicht vergessen......komm zeitlich gerade nicht dazu.


----------



## Jason (7. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt die dunkle Jahreszeit ins Haus steht möchte ich nochmal auf die sehr gute Idee einer detaillierten step by step Anleitung für doofe aufmerksam machen


Genau, die dunkle Jahreszeit steht bevor. Ende des Monats werden die Uhren mal wieder zurück gestellt. Und wenn ich dann die Federkielposen weiter baue geht meine Dokumentation weiter die ich dann im Gesamten hier zeige. Vielleicht kann ja ein eigener Thread dafür aufgemacht werden wie es @Minimax erwähnt hatte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Oktober 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau, die dunkle Jahreszeit steht bevor. Ende des Monats werden die Uhren mal wieder zurück gestellt. Und wenn ich dann die Federkielposen weiter baue geht meine Dokumentation weiter die ich dann im Gesamten hier zeige. Vielleicht kann ja ein eigener Thread dafür aufgemacht werden wie es @Minimax erwähnt hatte.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Top! Wobei ich glaube, die Vorbereitung eines Schulfrohres bzw federkiels wäre für die meisten Novizen auch interessant! Ein eigener angepinnter Thread würde auch voll Sinn machen weil die Fragen werden immer wieder kommen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Oktober 2019)

@Kochtopf
Das Thema Federkiel hatten wir schon.

--> Federkiel vorbereiten

...außer sie sollte noch detalierter sein.

Das Thema Schilfrohr liegt in der Schublade und müsste nur hochgeladen werden aba erst wenn geklärt ist wo man das ablegt.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Oktober 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Kochtopf
> Das Thema Federkiel hatten wir schon.
> 
> --> Federkiel vorbereiten
> ...


Danke für den Link, der müsste auch in die Ablage... eigentlich am schönsten wäre, wenn für jede Posenart (Federkiel, Balsa, Hartschaum, Holundermark, Jobdwaiumat) ein Extra Trööt geschaffen werden würde, damit es übersichtlich bleibt und Fragen das Ganze  nicht zerfasern. Oder man trennt nach Teilen der Pose - Kiel, Körper, Öse/Wicklung, Lackierung oder oder oder...


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Oktober 2019)

Kurze Zwischenfrage zu Federkielen, ist es besser frische Federn zu nehmen oder sind die Federn vom Ufer genauso geeignet.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst auch frische nehmen. 
Allerdings solltest du diese nicht gleich verarbeiten wollen, das wird dann eher nix.
Federn sind nunmal vom Tier, sollten ne Trocknungszeit hinter sich bringen und haben natürlich auch einen gewissen Fettanteil.
Die Feuchtigkeit muss weitestgehend erstmal durch Trocknung raus (macht den Kiel stabiler), den Kielansatz (da wo die Feder mal in der Haut steckte) sollte man auch vom anhaftenden Fett befreien.
Ggfs. den Kiel auch komplett nachschleifen mit feinem Papier, damit später auch Farben/Lasuren entsprechend halten und nicht wieder abblättern.
Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Rohr (zb Sarkanda). Da ist von Natur aus eine Art "Schutzlasur" drauf, worauf Farben und Lacke ganz bescheiden halten.


----------



## Jason (7. Oktober 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du kannst auch frische nehmen.
> Allerdings solltest du diese nicht gleich verarbeiten wollen, das wird dann eher nix.


Das soll doch jetzt heißen das man keine frischen zum verarbeiten nehmen soll, oder? Wie Bimmelrudi schon beschrieben hat, sollten diese Materalien gut getrocknet werden. Am besten für ein paar Tage in den warmen Heizungskeller legen. Trockene Wahre lässt sich besser verarbeiten. 

Gruß jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Oktober 2019)

Meine Frage bezog sich mehr darauf, ob die alten Federn vom Seeufer auch gehen würden. Da sie dort ja auch nass sind werde ich sie also trocknen lassen müssen. Danke für eure Hinweise.


----------



## Jason (7. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich mehr darauf, ob die alten Federn vom Seeufer auch gehen würden. Da sie dort ja auch nass sind werde ich sie also trocknen lassen müssen. Danke für eure Hinweise.


Lass sie gut durchtrocknen. Dann bist du auch der sicheren Seite. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## diemai (7. Oktober 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> Sehr guter Ansatz und Umsetzung  auch wenn die ersten Modelle nicht so funktionieren sollten wie du dir das vorstellst dann lass nicht locker und verbessert die Form nochmal. Ich denke du bist am richtigen Weg.



Danke , ...habe es leider noch nicht geschafft , den dritten Prototyp herzustellen , ...aber vielleicht komme ich diese Woche noch an's Wasser  , habe jedenfalls die anderen beiden Posen zum Ausstesten schon an zwei Teleruten montiert .

Gruß , Dieter


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich mehr darauf, ob die alten Federn vom Seeufer auch gehen würden. Da sie dort ja auch nass sind werde ich sie also trocknen lassen müssen. Danke für eure Hinweise.



Mach dir kein Kopf darüber ob die schon mal nass wurden oder nicht. Federn die dreckig und im Wasser gelegen haben machst du nur einfach etwas sauber und lässt sie anschließend trocknen. Wenn sie mal durchgetrocknet sind dann gehst du so vor wie in der Anleitung.
Die fertigen Kiele die du lagern willst solltest du aber nicht säubern und immer möglichst in Boxen lagern sonst wirst du das Problem bekommen das dir Käfer reingehen und zusammenfressen. Ich hab in meine Boxen Schwanenkiele die schon mehr als 15 Jahre alt sind und immer noch in einen Zustand der wie neu aussieht.
Man muss auch dazusagen das es besonders große lange Kiele sind.

Darum immer richtig lagern!!


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2019)

Nabend liebe Posenenthusiasten,
hier mal wieder eine kleine Serie Gebrauchsposen, die einem klassischen Typ nachempfunden sind. Es Handelt sich um Bobber, die ich aus einem kleinen dicken Balsakörper und einer durchgesteckte Stachelschweinborste, die Kiel und Antenne bildet bestehen. Sie sind bestimmt alptraumhaft zu werfen, und nur unter Schmerzen lenk- und kontrollierbar, aber durch den kurzen dicken Körper bobbelt der Köder hoffentlich schön verführerisch auf und ab.

Ich stelle mir vor, wie ein fetter saftiger Tauwurm an Totholz oder Pfählen hüpfend entlangtreibt, oder einem kaum fingerlangen Köderfischlein in den gischtenden Strudeln unterhalb vom Wehr neues Leben eingehaucht wird- Stachelschwein für Stachelritter,  das ist der Plan!

herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2019)

Sehr schöne Posen, sollte eigentlich gut funktionieren Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Posenenthusiasten,
> hier mal wieder eine kleine Serie Gebrauchsposen, die einem klassischen Typ nachempfunden sind. Es Handelt sich um Bobber, die ich aus einem kleinen dicken Balsakörper und einer durchgesteckte Stachelschweinborste, die Kiel und Antenne bildet bestehen. Sie sind bestimmt alptraumhaft zu werfen, und nur unter Schmerzen lenk- und kontrollierbar, aber durch den kurzen dicken Körper bobbelt der Köder hoffentlich schön verführerisch auf und ab.
> 
> Ich stelle mir vor, wie ein fetter saftiger Tauwurm an Totholz oder Pfählen hüpfend entlangtreibt, oder einem kaum fingerlangen Köderfischlein in den gischtenden Strudeln unterhalb vom Wehr neues Leben eingehaucht wird- Stachelschwein für Stachelritter,  das ist der Plan!
> ...




Huuuiiiiiiiii...sehr sexy, Mini.
Tolle Posen!


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2019)

Danke Jungs!

Da die Missus heut abend eigene Bastelprojekte (a.k.a. Voice of Germany) verfolgt hat, habe ich mal mein Posenetui um weitere Stachelschweinposen ergänzt,
nämlich einfache Ausführungen aus langen, stattlichen Borsten. Die unglaublich geheime und komplexe Herstellungsprozedur kann ich hier nicht enthüllen..., aber Schön sind sie, und mit Tragkräften zwischen 4-6 BB sogar nicht nur fürs echte Stippen, sondern auch für leichte Montagen an beringten Wurfruten zu verwenden:







Wir sprachen neulich im Ükel über Stachelschweinborsten, und @Allround-Angler  hat auch auf die ethischen Aspekte hingewiesen- Denn die Nager verlieren die
begehrten Pfeile ja nicht freiwillig. Ehrlich gesagt hat mich das nachher schon beschäftigt -sollte es ja auch wie ich finde. ich hab also mal etwas herum gegoogelt, und
ich glaube, es ist kein Problem Stachelschweinborsten zu verwenden. Das afrikanische Stachelschwein ist offenbar nicht gefährdet oder bedroht, sondern erfreut
sich als Spezies bester Gesundheit (least concern), und wird seit langer Zeit als Fleischlieferant genutzt, das übrigens hohe Preise erzielt und schon lange über den Status als
"Bush Meat" hinaus ist, und gerade bei den Reichen in Afrika und Asien in Mode kommt. Stachelschweinfarmen werden als relativ aufwandslose Ökonomisch sinnvolle und ökologisch unauffällige Modelle grade für die Bevölkerung semiarider Landstriche angesehen. Die Stacheln können als Nebeneffekt für einheimisches Kunsthandwerk oder eben als Rohstacheln für die Posenbauer und Haarstylisten dieser Welt verkauft werden.
Sowohl CITES als auch der darauf basierende Einkaufsratgeber des WWF geben grünes Licht für Stachelschweinprodukte. Das betrifft das Afrikanische Stachelschwein,
es gibt geschützte Arten in Mittel- und Südamerika. Ich glaube daher nicht, das man bei der Verwendung von Stachelschweinborsten ein schlechteres Gewissen haben muss, 
als bei Gänsekielen oder Hahnenbälgen beim Fliegenbinden- und dann kommen wir ja in die ganze Tierhaltungsdebatte.
Ich fand aber den Hinweis schon wichtig, und er hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht: Wen das Thema interessiert, dem empfehle ich Johnson, Der Federdieb.
Ich jedenfalls bin was die tollen Borsten als Bastelmaterial angeht beruhigt.

Jetzt aber genug Offtopic, jedenfalls, mal sehen was man noch schönes daraus basteln kann, denn es ist eins dieser
Materialien, was nicht nur toll aussieht, sondern funktional ganz wunderbare Eigenschaften besitzt, hier noch ein Bild der bereits gezeigten Stachiposen mit ihren
synthetischen Vorbildern:





Herzliche Grüße,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2019)

Auch wieder echt hübsch geworden, die Posen, Mini !

Und interessante Ausführungen zum Stachleschweinthema.


----------



## magut (5. November 2019)

Tolle Posen -- schöner als das Original


----------



## rhinefisher (5. November 2019)

diemai schrieb:


> Das mit cdem "sich patentieren lassen" ist allerdings, zumindest in Deutschland , durchaus mit Glücksspiel vergleichbar , .....mann zahlt horrende Patentgebühren , und weiß dennoch nicht , ob es sich irgendwann 'mal rentieren könnte .
> 
> Ich war nie ein Spieler !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter



Das mit dem Patent würde auch nicht funktionieren, da Cormoran eine solche Pose schonmal im Program hatte.. .
Aber sehr schöne Teile die Du da baust...


----------



## Mikesch (5. November 2019)

Hallo Minimax,
wofür dient die Fadenwicklung über die gesamte Länge der Stachelschweinborste?
Optik?
Festigkeit?
Anderer "technischer" Grund?


----------



## Hering 58 (5. November 2019)

Echt schon geworden,die Posen und die Stachelschweinborsten. Minimax


----------



## Minimax (5. November 2019)

Dankeschön Jungs!
@mikesch : letztendlich nur für die Optik, corporate Identity sozusagen Die Stacheln sind sehr robust und brauchen anders als Kiele keinen Support.Wobei die Trennwicklung für die Spitzenfarben natürlich schon Sinn macht, ebenso wie die verdickten unteren Enden dem posengummi mehr halt geben.  Bei so Tragkraftschwachen Posen wie reinen Stachiposen würde ich auch wenig Lack auftragen, in dem Bereich kann das schon was ausmachen. Diese Exemplare haben 2 recht dicke Schichten Nagellack, 1 unter und 1 über der Wicklung. Eigentlich kann man Stachis auch 'roh' als Pose verwenden, Schätze ich.


----------



## Mikesch (5. November 2019)

Danke für die Erläuterung.


Minimax schrieb:


> ... Eigentlich kann man Stachis auch 'roh' als Pose verwenden, Schätze ich.


So ist meine, die sich in meinem Fundus befindet.


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

@Minimax Deine Posen sehen wie gewohnt top aus. Verwendest du auch vorfixiertes Bindegarn? 

Gruß jason


----------



## Minimax (5. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Minimax Deine Posen sehen wie gewohnt top aus. Verwendest du auch vorfixiertes Bindegarn?
> 
> Gruß jason



Dankeschön, mein Lieber. Nein, ich verwende Bindegarn ohne Fixierung- ich habe mir das damals für meine Rutenbauspielereien gekauft- da bevorzuge ich den nachdunkelnden Effekt bei dunklem Blank, ich mag bei Ruten diese opaken, knalligen Farben nicht. Bei den meisten meiner Posen ist das kein Problem, da sie ja aus hellen Materialien gemacht sind- bei den kleinen dunklen Stachelschweinbobbern hingegen ist das gelbe Garn deutlich nachgedunkelt -sieht aber nicht so schlimm aus wie auf den Fotos, real spielts eher so ins messingfarbene. Wenn man klare Farbeffekte bei den Stachis erzielen will, sollte man vorfixiertes Garn verwenden.
Eigentlich will ich ja ohnehin eigentlich nur schwarz wickeln- aber das ist mir leider ausgegangen, und ich bin zu faul bzw. vergesslich neues zu bestellen. Daher wickle ich jetzt die Materialintensiven Kielwicklungen in verschiedenen Tönen, und für die schwarzen Trenner an den ANtennen plündere ich meine schwarze Fliegenbindenseide. ich muss wirklich bald Nachschub ordern.
Oh, und Du hast recht, dass muss man vielleicht auch für die stillen Mitleser sagen, die einschlägig Vorbestraften werden mir bestimmt zustimmen: Wenn ihr Garnwicklungen an euren Posen anbringen wollt, solltet ihr nur Bindegarn für Rutenringe oder halt FLiegenbindegarn verwenden: Nähgarne, auch der Zwirn auf diesen kleinen orangefarbenen Sternchen, sind immer mehr oder weniger fusselig und taugen fürs Posenbasteln nichts: Das führt zu grausigsten Ergebnissen beim Lackieren.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (5. November 2019)

Ich habe auch mit Nähgarn angefangen zu wickeln. Da war ich in der Testphase. Und nach dem ich gesehen habe, dass es ganz gut klappt, habe ich mir vorfixirtes Garn bestellt. Viele verschiedene Farben und Stärken im Angebot. Schwarz war bei mir auch am schnellsten aus. Dann habe ich mir eine Großspule bestellt. Die müsste erstmal reichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (8. November 2019)

Und weiter geht es. 4 Stück haben ihre 2. Bemalung bekommen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (9. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und weiter geht es. 4 Stück haben ihre 2. Bemalung bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehen ja schon gut aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (9. November 2019)

^ Sternzwirn geht auch,man muss die Wicklung dann nur kurz über der Flamme eines Feuerzeuges drehen bis se´ glänzt. Danach stellen sich beim lackieren auch keine Fasern mehr auf. Für "Alltagsschwimmer" reicht das.


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2019)

@jason 1 und @Minimax und natürlich alle anderen auch: gibts bei dem vorfixierten garn große Qualitätsunterschiede? Oder anders gefragt, habt ihr ma nen Link zu bewährtem zeuch?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> @jason 1 und @Minimax und natürlich alle anderen auch: gibts bei dem vorfixierten garn große Qualitätsunterschiede? Oder anders gefragt, habt ihr ma nen Link zu bewährtem zeuch?



Vorfixiertes Garn kenne ich vom Rutenbau her:

https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?k=82

Oder auch bei CMW, Bartsch usw...


----------



## Jason (9. November 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> @jason 1 und @Minimax und natürlich alle anderen auch: gibts bei dem vorfixierten garn große Qualitätsunterschiede? Oder anders gefragt, habt ihr ma nen Link zu bewährtem zeuch?


Ob es da Qualitätsunterschiede gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich habe mein vorfixiertes Garn immer bei Rutenbau CMW, so wie es auch schon @Professor Tinca angedeutet hat bestellt. Die haben auch öfters mal was in Angebot. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vorfixiertes Garn kenne ich vom Rutenbau her:
> 
> https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?k=82
> 
> Oder auch bei CMW, Bartsch usw...




Auch wenn ich kein vorfixiertes Garn verwende, füg ich mal meinen Senf an.
Fürs Posenbauen verwende ich alles was mir an Rutengarn unter die Finger kommt, auf dem Lvel zählen Qualitätsunterschiede nicht- Meine Posengarne sind einfach von Askari.
Fürs Rutenbauen/Reparaturen würde ich aber anders vorgehen- nicht wegen der Qualität: Mein Eindruck ist die tun sich alle nicht viel, aber Achtung- ich bin Novize und habe
kaum einen Schimmer an Ahnung!.
Sondern wegen den Farbtönen: Fuji-Garn z.B. wird viel verwendet. Daher halte ich es für klug, darauf zu setzen: Als ich mir meine Avon bauen liess, habe ich den Bauer
explizit nach dem Garn und dem Farbton und der Bestellnummer gefragt, damit ich auch in Zukunft mal nen Appen Ring oder so mit der richtigen Farbe ersetzen kann-
es gibt etwa 234352 Schattierungen von Dunkelrot auf dem Markt, daher ists gut die ursprünglich verwendetete zu kennen.
Und wenn man eine Rute in einem Bestimmten Farbton von einer bestimmten Firma wickelt, wär´s klug, gleich eine Spule mehr für zukünftige Reparaturen zu bestellen-
wer weiss wann der Farbton aus dem Programm genommen wird, oder der Hersteller dichtmacht.
Das sind aber nur Überlegungen die sich auf Rutenbau beziehen, für den Posenbau sehe ich die Lage entspannter.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur Überlegungen die sich auf Rutenbau beziehen, für den Posenbau sehe ich die Lage entspannter.


Das würde ich mal genau so sehen. Rutenbau ist das eine, und beim Posenbau sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mal genau so sehen. Rutenbau ist das eine, und beim Posenbau sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.



Absolut-auch Deinen Guten Erfahrungen mit normalem Nähgarn will ich mal nachgehen. In dem Zusammenhang finde ich übrigens den Hinweis von @Drehrumbum wichtig bezüglich des Sternzwirns und dem abflämmen. Schon toll, diese kleine feine AB- Posenbauszene!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (10. November 2019)

Normales Nähgarn lässt sich ja auch ganz gut verarbeiten. Abstehende Fusseln können gut mit einer Flamme entfernt werden. Aber nach dem lackieren gibt es leichte Verfärbungen. Das passiert bei vorfixirten Garn nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69 (11. November 2019)

Na toll, jetzt habt ihr mich auch angefixt. 
Der Winter kann kommen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. November 2019)

@rutilus69 

Mein Schilfrohr wartet immernoch auf die Weiterverarbeitung.....wird also noch ah zeitl dauern bis fertig san.


----------



## rutilus69 (12. November 2019)

An Schilf werde ich mich wohl vorerst nicht ranwagen. Aber ein paar Stachelschwein Borsten sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Thomas. (12. November 2019)

lese ja die ganze zeit hier mit, muss sagen alles Tip Top was ihr da hin zaubert.
hat vielleicht jemand von euch mal nee schöne Segelpose zum Hechtfischen gebaut den alles was so auf dem Markt ist nicht gerade ein Augenschmaus und alles nur so dicke Klopper nix fürs Auge.
interessant wäre ja auch so eine Raketenpose ala Menne (suche ich schon seit Jahren) 
*
*


----------



## raubfischfreund.de (12. November 2019)

Für alle Posenbauer, mit unserem Quick Dip könnt ihr eure Posen einfach einfärben:

https://www.raubfischfreund.de/gummifische-giessen/saboflex-quick-dip-gummifisch-farbe/

So gehts, genau wie hier mit dem Gufi:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> lese ja die ganze zeit hier mit, muss sagen alles Tip Top was ihr da hin zaubert.
> hat vielleicht jemand von euch mal nee schöne Segelpose zum Hechtfischen gebaut den alles was so auf dem Markt ist nicht gerade ein Augenschmaus und alles nur so dicke Klopper nix fürs Auge.
> interessant wäre ja auch so eine Raketenpose ala Menne (suche ich schon seit Jahren)
> *
> *



Beschreib mal wie du dir so ne Segelpose in etwa vorstellst. Vielleicht packt mich ja im Januar dann mal der Hafer und ich bau solche Dinger.
Ich persönlich hab an meinen Gewässern kaum Verwendung dafür, hab aber schon ein paar für andre gebaut...allerdings eher im Wonneproppenformat


----------



## Jason (12. November 2019)

Eine Frage in die Runde. Womit lackiert ihr eure Posen? Ich habe bisher immer den leicht gelblichen Boots-& Yachtlack von Clou benutzt, bin mit ihm auch soweit zufrieden, aber weiß bemalte Posen verfärben sich nach der Zeit "leicht" gelblich. Habe schon mal darüber nachgedacht zu einem Autolackierer zu gehen und seinen Klarlack zu testen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. November 2019)

Bootslack vergilbt immer etwas, egal welche Marke. Bei weißem Untergrund schaut das immer etwas unschön aus mit der Zeit.

Probier mal nen PU-Klarlack, vergilbt nicht, hat ne bessere Viskosität (Bootslack sollte man verdünnen, hat sonst ne Viskosität wie Honig), trocknet schneller und ist ebenso resistent.
Riecht nur etwas am Anfang, das vergeht aber.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> lese ja die ganze zeit hier mit, muss sagen alles Tip Top was ihr da hin zaubert.
> hat vielleicht jemand von euch mal nee schöne Segelpose zum Hechtfischen gebaut den alles was so auf dem Markt ist nicht gerade ein Augenschmaus und alles nur so dicke Klopper nix fürs Auge.
> interessant wäre ja auch so eine Raketenpose ala Menne (suche ich schon seit Jahren)



Hab vor 2 Wochen mal einen ersten Versuch gestartet mir ne Segelpose zu bauen. Dazu hab ich mir ne gedrehte Korkpose genommen, einen Kunststoffstab durchgesteckt und oben als Segel nur ein Stück von einem Trennblatt für Leitzordner angebastelt. Getestet hab ich das ganze noch nicht daher auch Prototyp. Er könnte bzw müsste funktionieren aber ich denkmal das ich da nochmal ans Reisbrett muss.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. November 2019)

Es ist wirklich beeindruckend, mit welcher Geschicklichkeit ihr diese kleinen Kunstwerke herstellt - sehr viel schöner als die gekauften Modelle..
Ach - wäre ich doch nicht so faul...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. November 2019)

Hier meine mehr oder weniger gelungenen Segelpose. Unten hab ich noch eine Öse angewickelt.






....ist ja nur der erste Versuch gewesen.


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Beschreib mal wie du dir so ne Segelpose in etwa vorstellst. Vielleicht packt mich ja im Januar dann mal der Hafer und ich bau solche Dinger.
> Ich persönlich hab an meinen Gewässern kaum Verwendung dafür, hab aber schon ein paar für andre gebaut...allerdings eher im Wonneproppenformat



ich habe hier eine Pose von einem unbekannten Künstler, so in der art so 15-20gr nur nicht ganz so schön(aber schön  ) ich möchte damit ja auch fischen und nicht in nee Vitrine stellen


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hier meine mehr oder weniger gelungenen Segelpose. Unten hab ich noch eine Öse angewickelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher   oben noch son Propen drauf fürs Kinklicht der aber abnehmbar damit man verschieden große Segel benutzen kann. (bo hab ich Ansprüche  )


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe hier eine Pose von einem unbekannten Künstler, so in der art so 15-20gr nur nicht ganz so schön(aber schön  ) ich möchte damit ja auch fischen und nicht in nee Vitrine stellen
> Anhang anzeigen 332818




Das sollte machbar sein...werd ich mich im Januar mal mit befassen, auch was deine Wechselwünsche mit Segelgröße und Knicki rauf/runter angeht


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das sollte machbar sein...werd ich mich im Januar mal mit befassen, auch was deine Wechselwünsche mit Segelgröße und Knicki rauf/runter angeht


 Danke


----------



## phirania (16. November 2019)




----------



## Jason (16. November 2019)

Die finstere Jahreszeit hat es in sich. Ich im Bastelzimmer, meine Frau hat oben ihre Ruhe und der Posenbau geht voran. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (18. November 2019)




----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Jetzt hört doch mal auf mit diesen Video-Geposte....die kennt doch eh jeder der sich mit Posenbau gefasst.
Deutsche Videos gibbet eh nicht, also schaut man zwangsläufig nach England, Frankreich (die mit Abstand die besten feinen Stipp-Posen bauen), nach Ungarn oder auch Russland.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal auf mit diesen Video-Geposte....die kennt doch eh jeder der sich mit Posenbau gefasst.
> Deutsche Videos gibbet eh nicht, also schaut man zwangsläufig nach England, Frankreich (die mit Abstand die besten feinen Stipp-Posen bauen), nach Ungarn oder auch Russland.


Jason du und Minimax könnten diese Lücke füllen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Videos werd ich mit Sicherheit nicht veröffentlichen, da könnt ihr euch auf den Kopf stellen und lachen.....nöönöö


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Ja, die Videos sind mir alle bekannt. Die habe ich mir alle zu Beginn meiner Posenbauerei angesehen, damit ich überhaupt mal einen Ansatzpunkt hatte. Ist mal gerade 4 Jahre her.
Jetzt mache ich mit meinen Federkielen weiter. Einige bekommen ihren 2. Anstrich und dann werde ich mal mit dem wickeln beginnen. Ist für mich die Königsdisziplin.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

Ja, eure Posen haben wirklich was tolles an sich. Vor allen die Feinheiten, die dann doch den Unterschied ausmachen. Ich zeige euch mal das Gegenteil, 4kant-Balsastab in einer Standbohrmaschine gespannt und dann mit Schmiergelpapier in Form gebracht. Danach mit Revell-Farben angemalt und ab gings zum Angeln. Und das ganze vor über 40 Jahren hergestellt. Was mich eigentlich wundert, das die Posen so lange in meiner  Posenkiste überlebt haben, sind aber auch die letzten ihrer Art. Und eine Stachelschweinpose ist auch noch von früher da.


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Die erfüllen voll und ganz ihren Zweck und man mit ihnen Fische fangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Hast du die Posen damals schon lackiert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

@jason 1  Nein, ganz normal als Schüler mit dem Pinsel bemalt.


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Dafür haben sie sich aber wirklich gut gehalten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

@jason 1 Ich hab natürlich die guten Seiten fotografiert, andere Seite hatte auch schon mal Abplatzer. Aber ansonsten ist das noch der erste Lack aus den kleinen Modellbaudöschen.

Aber da du ja weist, das ich alles gerne probiere






Das ist ein Styropor-Osterei mit Schrumpfschlauch umhüllt und ein Zahnstocher als Kiel. Ob oder wie er schwimmt, keine Ahnung. Es war erst mal ein Versuch.


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

@Hecht100+ Du solltest auch wieder mit dem Posenbau beginnen. Styropor-OstereiGenial. Man hat halt das genommen  was gerade da war.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

@jason 1 Eigentlich bin ich Posenmäßig auf @geomas Linie, Kork von kleinsten bis zum Hechtproppen. Aber wenn ich damit anfangen würde, hätte ich bestimmt bald eine Drehbank im Keller und wie erklär ich das meiner Holden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

Aus Sektkorken kann man auch tolle kleine Proppen basteln, leider keine mehr da, alle im Teich geblieben.


----------



## Minimax (18. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aus Sektkorken kann man auch tolle kleine Proppen basteln, leider keine mehr da, alle im Teich geblieben.



Tja, dann lass die Korken knallen, Sekt, Prosecco, Champagner, Cremant, Asti, alles an Schaumwein was der Handel hergibt für die Holde- und auf diesem Wege kannst Du ihr auch gleich die Genehmigung für die Drechselbank abluchsen!


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> und wie erklär ich das meiner Holden.


Och die kann man doch bestechen. Schmuck, Kleider, Angelausflug etc.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Asti Korken geht wunderbar.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

@jason 1 Und das macht den Unterschied aus, wenn ich die im See verlieren würde dann würde der nächste Wanderer versenkt. Glückwunsch zu solch einer tolle Posenharmonie.


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Und das macht den Unterschied aus, wenn ich die im See verlieren würde dann würde der nächste Wanderer versenkt. Glückwunsch zu solch einer tolle Posenharmonie.


So eine ähnliche habe ich schon mal verloren. Da war ich selbst dran Schuld. Das tut schon weh. Steckte viel Arbeit dahinter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Steckte viel Arbeit dahinter



Das sieht man auch. Als du eben fragtest, ob die Lackiert wären, dachte ich mir, ja, lackieren kann man die ja auch. Und so in Schwarz und Rot dauert das ja nun auch nicht so lange, also kein Vergleich zu deinen Kunstwerken. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das Hochglanzschwarz kommt auf meinem Handyfoto leider nicht so gut rüber.


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und so in Schwarz und Rot dauert das ja nun auch nicht so lange, also kein Vergleich zu deinen Kunstwerken.


Was heißt Kunstwerke. Das würdest du auch hinbekommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Eigentlich bin ich Posenmäßig auf @geomas Linie, Kork von kleinsten bis zum Hechtproppen. Aber wenn ich damit anfangen würde, hätte ich bestimmt bald eine Drehbank im Keller und wie erklär ich das meiner Holden.



Die gabs erst neulich als Eigenbau inner Bucht....mich hats ja erst schon gewundert das da kaum einer drauf eingestiegen ist. Im nachhinein wars mir dann klar...Einstelldatum und Auktionsende.
Hatte sie auch nur per Zufall wenige Stunden vor Ablauf gesehen und nu kommt sie in meinen Bastelschuppen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

Da gratulier ich dir zu, da werden wir ja hoffentlich noch viele schönen Kreationen sehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2019)

Derjenige der sie mal gebaut hat, hatte sich viele Gedanken darüber gemacht. Absaugung, unterschiedliche Schleifhilfen usw., das zeugt von einem kreativem Geiste.
Bin gespannt was da kommen wird und was sich damit noch anstellen lässt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. November 2019)

Ja, ich habe mir die Anzeige angeschaut, das war bestimmt auch ein Tüffler vor dem Herren. Allein schon das er an die seperate Absauganlage gedacht hat oder die verschiedenen großen Aufnahmen, da ist bestimmt noch was drin. Würdest du dafür den Balsaholz nehmen oder geht auch eine andere Holzart.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. November 2019)

Balsaholz wird definitiv gehen...ob Hartschaum geht wird sich dann zeigen wenn ich sie stehen habe.
Aber eigentlich sollte das auch kein Ding sein, ggfs. noch leicht modifizieren und gut.
Ich bin eher gespannt auf den einstellbaren Drehzahlbereich, möglicherweise taugt sie bei geringer Drehzahl auch zum Bemalen.
Dafür ist meine Proxxon mit ihren minimal 1000U/min gar nicht geeignet...außer man steht auf T-Shirts a la Picasso


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die gabs erst neulich als Eigenbau inner Bucht....mich hats ja erst schon gewundert das da kaum einer drauf eingestiegen ist. Im nachhinein wars mir dann klar...Einstelldatum und Auktionsende.
> Hatte sie auch nur per Zufall wenige Stunden vor Ablauf gesehen und nu kommt sie in meinen Bastelschuppen.



bis 25.- war ich dabei


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. November 2019)

Advent, Advent, ein....


----------



## Minimax (19. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Advent, Advent, ein....



Früher war mehr Lametta!


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. November 2019)

Sie soll ja auch noch schwimmen.


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Advent, Advent, ein....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333063



sieht aus wie aus der Beate Uhse Kollektion, aber schick


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. November 2019)

@Thomas. Dann hab ich mir die Idee im falschen Laden gesucht.


----------



## Jason (19. November 2019)

Leute, Leute. Habe gerade den ersten Federkiel gewickelt und muss sagen das ich mich sehr schwer getan habe. Beim anwickeln der Oese, ich war damit fast fertig, löste sich von oben her das Garn und ich musste neu anfangen 
Man muss wohl erst einmal wieder rein kommen. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (19. November 2019)

Wie heißen die Dinger, wo man die Garnspule drauf macht und das Garn runter zieht? Brauche so ein Teil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. November 2019)

Meinst du eine Spindel oder Haspel


----------



## Jason (19. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meinst du eine Spindel oder Haspel


Habe die beiden Sachen gegoogelt. Nein, das meine ich nicht.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wie heißen die Dinger, wo man die Garnspule drauf macht und das Garn runter zieht? Brauche so ein Teil.



Du meinst wohl einen Bobbin 

Mal ne Frage zu deinen Federkielposen: Wieso stehen deine Ösen eigentlich seitlich ab und nicht direkt nach unten? Seit Gieselwerder frage ich mich das schon...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2019)

Sowat?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Stucke-Spulenhalter-mit-Weicher-Griff-Fliegenbinden-Werkzeug/293106006191?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=60701&meid=c28d29a1a5aa40fb817ff48c7121b96d&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=143445487270&itm=293106006191&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


Heißt Bobbin.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Habe die beiden Sachen gegoogelt. Nein, das meine ich nicht.


Du meinst wohl ein bobbin holder:
https://www.rudiheger.eu/en/standard-spulenhalter.html


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2019)

Da war der Prof schneller.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2019)

Das passiert.


----------



## Jason (19. November 2019)

Jungs, ihr seid Gold wert. Bobbin oder auch Spulenhalter. Das war es. Ist bereits geordert. Ich habe beim wickeln die Garnspule immer nur daneben liegen. Die verdribbelt sich oder es gibt ein kleines Knäul. So ein Spulhalter sorgt für Abhilfe. Hoffe ich zumindest.
@Tobias85 Die abgewinkelte Oese trägt dazu bei, die Schnur optimal am Posenkörper vorbei nach oben zu führen. Man muss aber die Oese vom Bogen ab anbringen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (20. November 2019)

Alles klar, danke @jason 1!


----------



## Jason (20. November 2019)

So, heute hat es mit dem wickeln sehr gut geklappt. Die eine oder andere Schweißperle ist zwar gelaufen, aber ich denke mal, ich bin wieder drin. Das ist vorerst das letzte Bild. Die nächsten, wenn alle fertig sind.






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, heute hat es mit dem wickeln sehr gut geklappt. Die eine oder andere Schweißperle ist zwar gelaufen, aber ich denke mal, ich bin wieder drin. Das ist vorerst das letzte Bild. Die nächsten, wenn alle fertig sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bald kommt ja dein Bobbin,dann brauchst du keine Schweißperle mehr vergeuden .


----------



## Jason (20. November 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bald kommt ja dein Bobbin,dann brauchst du keine Schweißperle mehr vergeuden .


Da habe ich beim bestellen nicht aufgepasst. Kommt aus China. Kann also dauern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. November 2019)

Bei mir hat sich der Klarlack und der schwarze Lack nicht vertragen, elende Schmiererei. Abwaschen und neu versuchen.


----------



## Jason (20. November 2019)

@Bimmelrudi als Klarlack hast du mir Pu-Klarlack empfohlen. Sind PU Lacke alle farblos? Wenn ich PU Lack in die Suchmaschiene eingebe erscheinen auch PU Bootslacke. Sind die in der Farbe neutral oder wirken die auch leicht gelblich?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (20. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich der Klarlack und der schwarze Lack nicht vertragen, elende Schmiererei. Abwaschen und neu versuchen.


Was hast du denn für einen Klarlack genommen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. November 2019)

Eigentlich den passenden dazu, nur ich habe zu viel drauf gesprüht, so das er dann den schwarzen Lack wieder angelöst hat. Vielleicht war er auch noch nicht ganz durchgetrocknet sondern nur Staubtrocken. Egal, aus Fehlern wird man klug. Ach so, Baumarkt, Sprühdose wie die schwarze Farbe auch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi als Klarlack hast du mir Pu-Klarlack empfohlen. Sind PU Lacke alle farblos? Wenn ich PU Lack in die Suchmaschiene eingebe erscheinen auch PU Bootslacke. Sind die in der Farbe neutral oder wirken die auch leicht gelblich?
> 
> Gruß Jason




Aktuell benutze ich diesen Lack




Gekauft im Baumarkt (Werkers)

Er ist von Haus aus dünner in der Viskosität wie Bootslack, trocknet deutlich schneller und gilbt nicht aus, egal auf welchem Untergrund.
Man sollte diesen nur nach Möglichkeit irgendwo außerhalb bewohnter Räumlichkeiten trocknen lassen, da er doch etwas stärker riecht wie ein Bootslack.
Ansonsten steht dieser Lack von der Belastbarkeit einem Bootslack in nichts nach....tolles Produkt, welches ich nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## Jason (20. November 2019)

Danke. Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, hol ich mir den Lack auch mal ins Haus und werde ihn testen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. November 2019)

Die letzten Posen (inkl. den Posen aus dem kleinen Tutorial) die ich hier gezeigt hatte wurden alle damit lackiert, hatten auch schon einige Wasserbäder hinter sich.
Bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden. Nur ausdünsten sollten die Posen halt besser an einem Ort, wo man sich selbst nicht dauernd aufhält.

Inwieweit sich dieser Lack mit Federn verträgt kann ich aber nicht sagen, hab ihn bisher nur auf Balsa und Hartschaum eingesetzt.


----------



## rutilus69 (20. November 2019)

So, den ersten Rohling habe ich schon mal geschliffen


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2019)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, den ersten Rohling habe ich schon mal geschliffen
> Anhang anzeigen 333121


Da freuen wir uns, wenn sie fertig ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

@jason 1  Bei deinen Federkielen, benutzt du für die Spitzen Leuchtfarbe??


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1  Bei deinen Federkielen, benutzt du für die Spitzen Leuchtfarbe??


Ja, das ist Signalfarbe von Revell.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

@hecht100 Da ist aber das schwarze Kreuz drauf. Also giftig 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Danke. Ich habe in der Werkstatt heute eine alte Dose Leuchtfarbe Rot gefunden, das ist noch etwas drin. Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Nach der Beschreibung soll man vorher am besten weiß grundieren, werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Stimmt, das schwarze Kreuz ist da drauf, wie bei vielen Döschen.


----------



## Tobias85 (21. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @hecht100 Da ist aber das schwarze Kreuz drauf. Also giftig



Nicht giftig, das Kreuz bedeutet reizend oder gesundheitsschädlich, aber das dürfte ja so ziemlich auf alle Lacke zutreffen, die man käuflich erwerben kann 

Grundierst du vorher weiß, bevor du die Leuchtfarbe aufmalst? Hab das jetzt schon in mehreren Videos gesehen, soll die Farbe noch besser zur Geltung bringen. (Edit: Da war der Hecht schneller...)

Btw. plane ich, mir diesen Winter ne Mini-Drechselbank zu bauen und dann auch mal in den Posenbau einzusteigen


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Ahhh, du baust neben dein Rollenwahn jetzt auch noch Posen ￼￼￼. ￼￼￼.
Sehr gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

@Tobias85 Nein, die Farbe auf den Kiel und fertig. Für Experimente fehlt mir die Zeit.
Aber Grundierung ist wohl nie verkehrt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Zum Angeln ist es mir im Moment zu kalt.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zum Angeln ist es mir im Moment zu kalt.


Pah!


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pah!


Jeder wie er mag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pah!



Ich wollte gestern los, Nebel, 2Grad, da bin ich einfach liegen geblieben. Und im Nachhinein, die Kollegen die ich Nachmittags am See traf stimmten La Marseillaise an.


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

@hecht100 Nimm mir den Rollenwahn bitte nicht übel. Das war ironisch gemeint. 
Ich bin genauso wie du drauf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. November 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich wollte gestern los, Nebel, 2Grad, da bin ich einfach liegen geblieben. Und im Nachhinein, die Kollegen die ich Nachmittags am See traf stimmten La Marseillaise an.


Dann hast du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Jason (23. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aktuell benutze ich diesen Lack
> Anhang anzeigen 333119
> Anhang anzeigen 333120
> 
> ...


Danke für den guten Hinweis. Habe diesen Lack bei uns in Baumarkt gekauft. Preis, Leistung ist optimal. Meine ersten Posen sind bereits mit diesem Lack einmal behandelt und ich muss wirklich sagen, dass sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen kann. Die gelblichen Erscheinungen sind endlich Geschichte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2019)

Genau das hat mich letztlich ja auch vom Bootslack vertrieben.
Auf weißem Untergrund ist das einfach nur Mist wenn das in binnen kurzer Zeit (nen Monat langt schon) vergilbt.

Außerdem gilbt der Bootslack selbst in der Dose aus, gekauft als nahezu klaren Lack und nach paar Monaten sieht der aus wie mit Urin....nee danke, will ich nicht mehr.
Der Lack ausm Baumarkt steht jetzt fast nen Jahr schon inner Dose (jetzt im Herbst/Winter sind alle Lacke und Farben im warmen Kämmerlein gelagert) und ist immernoch genauso klar wie beim ersten öffnen.
Ich möcht ihn nicht mehr missen für meine Basteleien.


----------



## Jason (23. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Genau das hat mich letztlich ja auch vom Bootslack vertrieben.
> Auf weißem Untergrund ist das einfach nur Mist wenn das in binnen kurzer Zeit (nen Monat langt schon) vergilbt.
> 
> Außerdem gilbt der Bootslack selbst in der Dose aus, gekauft als nahezu klaren Lack und nach paar Monaten sieht der aus wie mit Urin....nee danke, will ich nicht mehr.
> ...


Nein wirklich, der Lack ist sehr gut. Demnächst werde ich ein paar Holzboxen, die für die Posen gedacht sind damit bearbeiten. 
Wie viele Lackierungen bekommen deine Posen? Ich habe bisher immer 4x lackiert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2019)

Eine einzige Schicht unverdünnt langt mir völlig.
Auch wenn die Posen gegen Steinschüttungen rempeln, in Posenrohre gestopft oder in Boxen etwas grob geparkt werden, ich hatte noch keine Lackbeschädigungen.
Und viele der Posen sind von April bis Oktober im Einsatz, wenn ich Aalen und Zandern nachstelle.


----------



## Jason (28. November 2019)

Meine ersten 4 Federkiele haben jetzt ihre 3. und damit auch die letzte Schicht Lack bekommen. Das reicht voll und ganz. Den Klarlack, den mir @Bimmelrudi empfohlen hat ist unverdünnt in der Konsistenz ideal. 
@Minimax Vergiss den Bootslack, den ich hier mal vorgestellt habe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> .
> @Minimax Vergiss den Bootslack, den ich hier mal vorgestellt habe.
> Gruß Jason



Er ist aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht, und danke für die Warnung, hinter der sicherlich ein Gang in den Bastelkeller und eine unliebsame Überraschung steht- und gleichzeitig möchte ich eine Warnung vor unbedachtem Nagellackeinsatz ausrufen.
Alle meine Stachiposen, die ich damit lackierte, zeigen unter Tageslicht in den dunklen Partien der Borsten eine kräftige,
durchgängige tiefleuchtende _königsblaue _Färbung, heftig und kräftig wie einst unsere Pelikan 4001 Tintenpatronen. Ein Kurioser,
aber unerwünschter Effekt- ich hoffe demnächst mal ein Photo unter Tageslicht einzustellen. Sehr ärgerlich, schöne Posen, kostbarer
Rohstoff. wirklich höchst ärgerlich.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (28. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Er ist aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht, und danke für die Warnung, hinter der sicherlich ein Gang in den Bastelkeller und eine unliebsame Überraschung steht- und gleichzeitig möchte ich eine Warnung vor unbedachtem Nagellackeinsatz ausrufen.
> Alle meine Stachiposen, die ich damit lackierte, zeigen unter Tageslicht in den dunklen Partien der Borsten eine kräftige,
> durchgängige tiefleuchtende _königsblaue _Färbung, heftig und kräftig wie einst unsere Pelikan 4001 Tintenpatronen. Ein Kurioser,
> aber unerwünschter Effekt- ich hoffe demnächst mal ein Photo unter Tageslicht einzustellen. Sehr ärgerlich, schöne Posen, kostbarer
> ...


Ja, manchmal ist man über das Ergebnis enttäuscht. Aber man lernt aus seinen Fehlern die man nicht gewollt gemacht hat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69 (28. November 2019)

Nachdem ich den Rohling von neulich zerdeppert habe (manchmal bin ich aber auch ein Tolpatsch), habe ich Mal ein paar kleinere Kaliber geschliffen und bemalt. Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die obere Öse und der abschließende Klarlack. Seid bitte nachsichtig mit meiner Bemalung - Farbe, Pinsel und ich waren noch nie Freunde


----------



## Tobias85 (28. November 2019)

Die sind doch ganz hübsch geworden, @Rutilus!



Minimax schrieb:


> gleichzeitig möchte ich eine Warnung vor unbedachtem Nagellackeinsatz ausrufen.
> Alle meine Stachiposen, die ich damit lackierte, zeigen unter Tageslicht in den dunklen Partien der Borsten eine kräftige,
> durchgängige tiefleuchtende _königsblaue _Färbung, heftig und kräftig wie einst unsere Pelikan 4001 Tintenpatronen. Ein Kurioser,
> aber unerwünschter Effekt- ich hoffe demnächst mal ein Photo unter Tageslicht einzustellen. Sehr ärgerlich, schöne Posen, kostbarer
> Rohstoff. wirklich höchst ärgerlich.



Nagellackentferner?


----------



## Tobias85 (28. November 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nagellackentferner?



Noch zur Begründung: Es ist kaum anzunehmen, dass der Lack mit den Oberflächen reagiert hat, das werden ausschließlich Effekte durch die optischen Eigenschaften des Lacks in Kombination mit denen der Borsten sein. Daher sollte sich das mit Entfernen des Lacks auch wieder rückgängig machen lassen.


----------



## Minimax (28. November 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Noch zur Begründung: Es ist kaum anzunehmen, dass der Lack mit den Oberflächen reagiert hat, das werden ausschließlich Effekte durch die optischen Eigenschaften des Lacks in Kombination mit denen der Borsten sein.



So dachte ich mir das. Ich werde die Posen so lassen, bei den kleinen ists nicht so schlimm, da die Blaufärbung den gesamten sichtbaren Teil des Kiels betrifft. Aber die schönen Grossen gestreiften sehen nun fleckig aus, die werde ich vielleicht neu "aufbauen"


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2019)

So, ich habe nun 7 von den 12 Federkielen fertig gebaut. Wollte sie eigentlich euch alle zusammen zeigen, aber ich war neugierig wie das jetzt mit den Bildern einstellen geht. 












Und siehe da, es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2019)

Nochmal ein Dankeschön an @Bimmelrudi Der Lack ist sehr, sehr gut. Mir kommt nichts anderes mehr ins Haus. Wenn ich in mein Bastelzimmer komme stelle ich die Heizung an und der Lack kommt dann erstmal für eine halbe Stunde auf die Heizung.
Dann ist er nicht mehr so zäh und tropft besser ab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun 7 von den 12 Federkielen fertig gebaut. Wollte sie eigentlich euch alle zusammen zeigen, aber ich war neugierig wie das jetzt mit den Bildern einstellen geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehen recht gut aus. Hat mit dem Bobbin auch gut geklappt?


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2019)

Tolle, klassische Posen,
ein wunderschöner Satz. Man erkennt die Hand des Meisters, echte "Jasons" eben! Bring sie bald ans Wasser,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehen recht gut aus. Hat mit dem Bobbin auch gut geklappt?


Ja, die Teile sind schon eine Hilfe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Dankeschön an @Bimmelrudi Der Lack ist sehr, sehr gut. Mir kommt nichts anderes mehr ins Haus. Wenn ich in mein Bastelzimmer komme stelle ich die Heizung an und der Lack kommt dann erstmal für eine halbe Stunde auf die Heizung.
> Dann ist er nicht mehr so zäh und tropft besser ab.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mir ist gleich aufgefallen  dass der Lack besser deckt 
Immer wieder eine Freude, deine Posen zu sehen


----------



## Tobias85 (10. Dezember 2019)

Die sind wirklich toll, @jason 1, und jede ein Unikat!



jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann ist er nicht mehr so zäh und tropft besser ab.



Das ist gut zu wissen, habe mir den nämlich auch für angehende Projekte besorgt.


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die sind wirklich toll, @jason 1, und jede ein Unikat!
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist gut zu wissen, habe mir den nämlich auch für angehende Projekte besorgt.


Sehr gute Entscheidung. Der ist wirklich weiter zu empfehlen. Also ich tauche die 'Posen in dem Lack. Bepinseln ist mir zu Gefährlich. Nicht das ich mit dem Pinsel die Wicklungen ruiniere. Aber nach dem tauchen muss man noch eine gewisse Zeit bei den Posen bleiben. Damit man den letzten Tropfen abtupfen kann. Sonst gibt es eine Nase.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. Dezember 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die sind wirklich toll, @jason 1, und jede ein Unikat!


Ja, das stimmt. Danke. Manchmal weiß ich gar nicht mehr wie ich nun wickeln soll. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun 7 von den 12 Federkielen fertig gebaut. Wollte sie eigentlich euch alle zusammen zeigen, aber ich war neugierig wie das jetzt mit den Bildern einstellen geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Echt toll, Jason.
Die sehen großartig aus.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Dezember 2019)

Hier gibts heut mal ne schöne Anleitung die schon seit einigen Monate bei mir als Lesezeichen gespeichert ist:

Teil 1:
http://idlersquest.blogspot.com/2009/07/handmade-swan-quill-waggler-step-1.html

Teil 2:
http://idlersquest.blogspot.com/2009/07/handmade-swan-quill-waggler-step-2.html

Teil 3:
http://idlersquest.blogspot.com/2009/09/handmade-swan-quill-waggler-step-3.html

Ich muss dazusagen das man sie mal nachbauen sollte, die Idee und Umsetzung ist ned schlecht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Dezember 2019)

Es ist wider Weihnachtszeit da will ich euch nochmals an die "wertvollen Reste" der Weihnachtsgans erinnern.

Die Reste der Weihanchtsgans

Baumaterial kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## rutilus69 (13. Dezember 2019)

Das AB freie Wochenende habe ich genutzt und ein paar meiner ersten Selbstbau - Posen fertig gemacht. Mal schauen,wie sie sich am Wasser machen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2019)

Sind schon ganz gut geworden.

Weiter so.


----------



## Jason (13. Dezember 2019)

@rutilus69 Gratuliere, die sehen sehr gut aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Dezember 2019)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Das AB freie Wochenende habe ich genutzt und ein paar meiner ersten Selbstbau - Posen fertig gemacht. Mal schauen,wie sie sich am Wasser machen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334060


Die sehen großartig aus.


----------



## Jason (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe neulich noch ein Posenkörper aus Kork, der mir eigentlich ganz gut gelungen war, gefunden. Geschliffen habe ich in letzter Zeit noch keine. Das mache ich auch erst, wenn ich meine neue Drechselbank habe. Habe vor kurzem ein Telefonat mit @Minimax geführt. Er hat mit eine sehr gute Empfohlen. Mit der werde ich dann angreifen. Danke nochmal für die Gute Empfehlung. Wenn ich sie habe, stell ich sie vor.
Aus dem Korkproppen habe ich von der Bauweise her eine recht simple Flusspose gebaut. Auch die Oese habe ich weggelassen. Aber Freunde, das eine sage ich euch. Die Wicklung in der Mitte von dem Korkkörper hat mich echt Nerven gekostet. Die Linie wollte einfach nicht werden und ich wollte schon aufgeben. Nach ca. einer Stunde hatte ich es aber doch geschafft. Der Kork ist 4X und der Rest 2X mit @Bimmelrudi seinen Superlack lackiert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2019)

Die sieht gut aus *jason 1*


----------



## Dübel (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab schon ne Weile hier nicht mehr reingeschaut. Schöne Schwimmer habt ihr alle gebaut. 
Meine Zeit war heute recht begrenzt. Nach den Feiertagen mach ich mich aber wieder ernsthaft am die Arbeit. 
Die Schwimmer auf dem Bild hab ich letzte Woche gebaut. Die sind jetzt auf dem Weg nach England. 

Die Avon hat einen Körper aus Holundermark und einen Krähenkiel - sehr klassisch.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Dezember 2019)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ne Weile hier nicht mehr reingeschaut. Schöne Schwimmer habt ihr alle gebaut.
> Meine Zeit war heute recht begrenzt. Nach den Feiertagen mach ich mich aber wieder ernsthaft am die Arbeit.
> Die Schwimmer auf dem Bild hab ich letzte Woche gebaut. Die sind jetzt auf dem Weg nach England.
> 
> ...


Die sehen sehr gut aus.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Dezember 2019)

@Dübel 

Hast wider schöne Schwimmer gebaut  freut mich das du uns widermal besuchst.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo ihr Posenbauer und Selbermacher. Heut kam ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk, dass ich mir selber gemacht hatte an. @Minimax hat mir eine einfache doch sehr originelle Drechselbank zum schleifen von Posenkörpern empfohlen.  Es ist das kleinste Modell von Proxxon mit der Bezeichnung DB 250.
Meine selbstgebaute Drehbank erfüllte zwar ihren Sinn und Zweck, aber so ganz zufrieden war ich mit ihr nicht.
Nun steht ein exaktes schleifen von Balsa und Korkposen nichts mehr im Weg. Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, gibt es morgen ein Probelauf. Geht halt nur draußen, wegen des Staubes.










Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (27. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Posenbauer und Selbermacher. Heut kam ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk, dass ich mir selber gemacht hatte an. @Minimax hat mir eine einfache doch sehr originelle Drechselbank zum schleifen von Posenkörpern empfohlen.  Es ist das kleinste Modell von Proxxon mit der Bezeichnung DB 250.
> Meine selbstgebaute Drehbank erfüllte zwar ihren Sinn und Zweck, aber so ganz zufrieden war ich mit ihr nicht.
> Nun steht ein exaktes schleifen von Balsa und Korkposen nichts mehr im Weg. Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, gibt es morgen ein Probelauf. Geht halt nur draußen, wegen des Staubes.
> Gruß Jason



Bimmelrudi hat doch auch so was ersteigert, was ist daraus geworden? würde mich interessieren


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bimmelrudi hat doch auch so was ersteigert, was ist daraus geworden? würde mich interessieren


Das war was selbstgebautes. Nichts von der Stange. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (27. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das war was selbstgebautes. Nichts von der Stange.
> 
> Gruß Jason


ich weiß, ich hatte ja mit geboten, jetzt möchte ich nur noch wiesen ob ich mich richtig ärgern muss  (ich gönne ihm aber das Ding)


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich weiß, ich hatte ja mit geboten, jetzt möchte ich nur noch wiesen ob ich mich richtig ärgern muss  (ich gönne ihm aber das Ding)


Die war sogar mit Absaugung 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69 (28. Dezember 2019)

@jason 1 ich schleiche ja auch schon eine Weile um das Ding herum. Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2019)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @jason 1 ich schleiche ja auch schon eine Weile um das Ding herum. Ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


Heute leider keine Zeit gefunden. Wird auf Montag verschoben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rutilus69 (28. Dezember 2019)

Keine Hektik


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Januar 2020)

Es ist kalt draußen und letzte Nacht hatte es -9,4°C, genau jetzt ist die beste Zeit das Schilf für die neuen Posen zu Ernten.






Das Ufer und die Halme sind schön gefroren und lassen sich jetzt leicht mit einer feinen Säge abschneiden. Ich nehme dafür eine PUK-Säge mit Eisensägeblatt um einen möglichst feinen Schnitt zu machen. Nach dem "fällen" schneide ich direkt hinter den Knoten ab und erhalte so handliche Stücke. Bricht das Schilf beim leichten zusammendrücken ist es unbrauchbar und kann nicht verwendet werden. Dickes Schilf kann einen Außendurchmasser von 1,2 - 1,4 cm haben und eine Wandstärke von 0,8-1,2mm. Je nachdem welche Posen man bauen will sollte man sich verschiedene Durchmesser abschneiden.  Die Dicke und Wandstärke hängt vom entsprechenden Standort und dem Alter des Schilf ab. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das dickes Rohr meistens nicht im Wasser wächst sondern eher am Ufer. Wichtig ist auch, sich schon unterm Jahr die Stellen mit Schilfrohr zu merken damit im Winter die Ernte einfacher und schneller ist. Im Grunde muss man kein ganzes Schilffeld absägen um schöne Stücke zu bekommen dafür reichen schon 5-10 Halme vollkommen aus.

Zuhause trenne ich nochmal alle übrigen Knoten vom Rohr ab und entferne dann gleich noch das restliche Blattwerk.






Dannach gehts ins Wasserbad zur Reinigung von Schmutz, hierzu nehme ich einfach einen Schwam.

Ist das Schilf Sauber genug lass ich es in einen offen Korb oder Karton im Heizungsraum trocknen.






Bei mir kommt das Schilf auf den Heizungskessel damit es etwas schneller trocknet bzw richtig durchtrocknet.
Nach so ca 3-4 Wochen sollte das Schilf fertig für die weitere Verarbeitung sein.

Viel Spaß beim Ernten und Verarbeiten des fertigen Schilf.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2020)

Danke @dawurzelsepp  für die ausführliche Berichterstattung. Sind diese Schilfhalme hohl o. massiv?


Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Januar 2020)

Die Halme sind innen Hohl und rund im Durchmesser nicht oval.
Das Schilf das die Bauern aussähen auf den Feldern ist oval und hat innen einen Kern und ist damit sehr schwer und weniger geeignet zum Bauen.
Ich hoffe mal du hast das gemeint.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2020)

Diese Frage von mir war eigentlich dämlich. Du hattest ja den Außendurchmesser und die Wandstärke erwähnt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2020)

@dawurzelsepp Eine Frage noch, wie schließt du die Ende des Halme ab bzw. dichtest sie ab?


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2020)

@Hecht100+ Ich erlaube mir mal diese Frage zu beantworten. Meine vorherige Frage war, ob die Halme hohl sind. Und das ist auch wichtig, dass sie hohl sind. Dann kann man nämlich andere Schilfhalme o. massive Schaschlik Spieße z.B. in die Enden stecken. Die Übergänge mit Garn wickeln dann mehrfach lackieren. Somit sind  die Enden dicht.









Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp Eine Frage noch, wie schließt du die Ende des Halme ab bzw. dichtest sie ab?



An den Knoten hat das Schilf doch im inneren Trennwände. Unten also knapp unter nem Knoten abtrennen und oben knapp über nem Knoten und man hat an beiden Enden eine natürliche Dichtung. Die "Knubbel" der Knoten kann man außen noch vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier glatt schleifen, so kenn ich das aus diversen Youtubevideos.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2020)

@jason 1 @Tobias85 

Danke


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Januar 2020)

@Tobias85
Das hatte ich früher auch so gemacht nur muss man da sehr genau arbeiten damit die Trennwand nicht kaputt geht.
Irgendwann ist mir das dann zu umständlich und nervenaufreibend geworden und hab’s sein lassen.

Die Möglichkeit was Jason zeigt ist nur eine von vielen, es kann auch z.B. Bambus an den Enden eingearbeitet werden......man muss hald  auch mal bissl rumprobieren....paar Tricks muss ma sich ja auch mal für sich behalten 

@jason 1
Ist das noch Schilf von mir?


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Januar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit was Jason zeigt ist nur eine von vielen, es kann auch z.B. Bambus an den Enden eingearbeitet werden......man muss bald auch mal bissl rumprobieren....paar Tricks muss ma sich ja auch mal für sich behalten



Muss man? Hier wären sicher einige sehr dankbar für solche Tricks und Nachteile bringt das Teilen vom Tipps zum Posenbau doch sicherlich auch nicht...

Mir fällt grade noch die Variante ein, ein etwas dünneres Stück Rohr bündig ins Ende zu schieben/kleben, das grade so in das Ende rein passt. Und in das Stück wieder ein dünneres usw. bis die Öffnung ganz dicht ist.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2020)

Danke @dawurzelsepp für die ausführliche Berichterstattung. Freuen uns schon auf das Endprodukt und Bilder.


----------



## Jason (3. Januar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> Das hatte ich früher auch so gemacht nur muss man da sehr genau arbeiten damit die Trennwand nicht kaputt geht.
> Irgendwann ist mir das dann zu umständlich und nervenaufreibend geworden und hab’s sein lassen.
> 
> ...


Ja, aber die Posen sind auch schon älter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Januar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Danke @dawurzelsepp für die ausführliche Berichterstattung. Freuen uns schon auf das Endprodukt und Bilder.



Hier paar Sachen was ich daraus schon gemacht hab.













Sticks von 5cm bis 30cm, mit Federkiel integriert, als Knicklichtschwimmer, spezielle Sticks zum Aitelfischen und noch paar mehr.
Manche sind was geworden andere sind Prototypen geblieben, die einfachsten sind dabei immer die besten geblieben.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hier paar Sachen was ich daraus schon gemacht hab.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335255
> Anhang anzeigen 335256
> ...


Sehen recht gut aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Muss man? Hier wären sicher einige sehr dankbar für solche Tricks und Nachteile bringt das Teilen vom Tipps zum Posenbau doch sicherlich auch nicht...


Doch, wenigstens einen gibt es definitiv schon:
Die Fische können verbreitete Muster von Posen auswendig lernen! 
Wobei es bei Kunstködern weitaus schlimmer ist.

Was mich zum nächsten Punkt bei der "Wickelmanie" führt : 
Besteht Hoffnung, dass eine Fisch-Modetussi deshalb von der Pose angelockt wird? 

(Wenn denn Spaß am Wickeln und Freude am Endprodukt entsteht, ist aber alles super!)

Ganz reale Erfahrung: Zu schön (von mir) gemachte besonders supergrüne Posen wurden im Einsatz öfter von Karpfen, Aland, Döbel usw. angeschmatzt und auf Fressbarkeit intensiv über Minuten untersucht. 
Grundverkeht aber, denn das ist nicht die die Anbissstelle 

Mit einer starken optischen "Verschlechterung" war das dann lösbar. 

Insofern inbesondere bei der Pose treten bei mir widerstreitende Gefühle auf:
Einerseits ist schön anzusehen nett und feine Naturstoffe wirken edel, 
andererseits ist möglichst weitgehend unsichtbar aber am erfolgversprechendsten , gerade bei den gewünschten mißtrauischen Super-Specimen. 

Was sich als Objekt außerdem schlecht in Szene setzen und fotografieren lässt  - insbesondere als Foto am Wasser im Einsatz.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das war was selbstgebautes. Nichts von der Stange.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Er hat beides..sowohl vonner Stange (eben jene Proxxon DB250) sowie auch eine ersteigerte handgebaute.
Letztere kam bisher noch nicht wirklich zum Einsatz..sie funktioniert zwar, hat aber mangelhaften elektrischen Anschluss, den ich erst beheben muß und bisher noch nicht zu bekommen bin.

Die Proxxon ist eine einfache aber gerade für Posenbauer sehr interessante Maschine.
Ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen das als Zubehör erhältliche Bohrfutter noch zu kaufen. Kostet auch nicht viel (mit Versand vielleicht 15€), ist aber ein wesentliches Hilfsmittel.
Die ganzen Spannzangen taugen leider nicht viel...sind halt aus Kunststoff. Hab ich schon lange entsorgt, für die allgemeine Kleindrechselei völlig ungeeignet.

Wenn du zur Proxxon und zum Posenbasteln damit noch paar Tips brauchst, schreibs einfach hierrein. Kann dazu sicherlich noch einiges an Kniffen beisteuern.


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Januar 2020)

Ich hab heute unterwegs kurz am See angehalten und mir ein paar Schilfhalme mitgenommen und werde die Tage wohl mal erste Versuche im Wagglerbau starten. Bin gespannt, was sich aus den max. 20cm langen Segmenten so zaubern lässt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2020)

Ich will mal das Thema der Stabilität, also das längere Überleben einer Pose ins Spielfeld bringen, betreffend Rutentransport und anglerisches sorgloses Handling.

Für mich ein wichtiger Faktor, wie lange der Schwimmer Freude macht.
Und noch viel blöder, wenn das individuelle Posenexemplar in der einsatzfertigen feinsttarierten Montage  am Wasser durch einen Posenbruch oder -quetschung erstmal außer Gefecht gesetzt ist, und den gerade beißlustig im Wasser tobenden Fischen entzogen bleibt. Rumtüdelzeit ist vergebene Fangzeit.
Balsa ist schon sehr empfindlich, besonders auch Ring-eindrücklich. Gluck-gluck ... und auch weitere Zerstörung durch aufquellen, wenn der Lack gebrochen.
Holziges-Stäbchen-Antennenmaterial ala Zahnstocher oder Schaschlikspieß sind auch nicht sonderlich stabil, und es gilt: Je länger, desto bruchgefährdeter!
Sinnige Ein-/Aushängesysteme (wenigstens für die Königsdisziplin, das feine Stippen) , gibt es leider nicht, oder sind mir nicht bekannt.
Habt ihr probate Lösungen oder Teillösungen mit dem Posenschutz ?
Glasfaser oder Kunststoff halten eben was aus, das Stachelschwein ist fast unverwüstlich - auch durch seine Form.
So ein Schwimmer aus Buchenholz ist zwar nicht so super tragfähig, aber der Körper hält durch. 

Insofern betrachte ich die Verwendung von Schilf u.a. Gräsern sehr interessiert, aber mißtrauisch


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Januar 2020)

Sind Hobby und Effizienz nicht zwei Dinge, die sich überwiegend ausschließen? Klar kann ich deine Gedanken nachvollziehen (gleiche hatte ich grade auch, als ich die zarten Spitzen der Schilfhalme als Antenne zurechtgestutzt habe), aber die Beweggründe, warum wir das tun, sind doch eigentlich ganz andere.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Januar 2020)

Ich find das gar nicht mal so abwägig sich auch eben Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob man seine selbstgebauten Posen auch durch irgendwelche Hauruck-Transporte schnell mal schrottet oder es eben anders versucht.
Immerhin steckt man da einiges an Zeit und Schweiß rein und man möchte davon ja auch länger was haben.

Klar ist das Ganze immer nen Kompromis.....wer die Zeit zum Angeln nutzen will, tüdelt nicht mehr am Wasser rum, montiert also schon weitestgehend daheim.
Und da schaut man freilich auch, ob Pose usw. evtl. gleich die Grätsche machen könnten, sofern diese bereits auf der Schnur verbleiben.
Holz und lange Antenne sind da natürlich total anfällig für, dagegen hilft aber teilweise schon nen Rutenband, welches um Spitze/unterer Stab und Rute gelegt wird.
Ist natürlich auch bissl formabhängig, was dickeres bauchiges werd ich dabei evtl. auch mal verformen bis hin zum Lackabplatzer oder eben auch Bruch.
Dann legt man halt nen Stück Schaumstoff zwischen Rute und Pose, schützt die Pose auch noch gleich gegen Druckstellen.

Ich selbst verwende für die Posenkiele eigentlich fast nur noch Glasfaser oder CFK. Gibt in meinem Bestand auch einige sehr lange Posen (ü45cm), die ich auch vormontiere (Stellfischruten) und bissl aufpassen muß damit beim Transport. Die Körper bestehen dabei aus Balsa oder Hartschaum, wobei letzterer deutlich empfindlicher gegen Drücke ist.
Lackabplatzer hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht, auch Risse im Lack wie man es vielleicht von gekauften Posen kennt, kamen bei mir noch nicht vor.
Ich denke eher, das dies eine Frage des Lackes und Lagerung der Posen ist. Keine Ahnung was da die Industrie genau nimmt, aber die Posen haben eigentlich nie nen abschließenden Klarlack drüber. In der Regel sind das matte Farben, die fast schon wie ein Kunststoff aushärten.
Und wenn Holz arbeitet dann wird halt irgendwann die Oberflächenspannung mal zu hoch und der Lack reißt oder platzt eben ab.
Irgendwas muß halt dann nachgegeben.

Durch den abschließenden Klarlack behält man auch eine gewisse Elastizität. Von daher sind die selbstgebauten Posen oftmals weitaus weniger anfällig wie gekaufte...jedenfalls die Posenkörper.
Bei den Kielen und Antennen ist es halt eine Frage des verwendeten Materials und auch, ob ich diese nur einsetze oder als komplette Einheit durch den Körper ziehe.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Januar 2020)

So, gestern hab ich mich mal dran gewagt und den ersten Waggler gebastelt. Dank Trocknung der Lackierungen im Backofen (man ist ja schließlich ungeduldig), konnte ich ihn gestern an einem halben Tag vom rohen Stück Schilf bis zum einsatzfähigen Endprodukt veredeln.






Der Waggler ist 24cm lang geworden und trägt 4,1g. Nur das untere Endstück ist aus Schaschlikspieß, die Antenne besteht wie der Körper aus Reet. Nur zum Verschließen der Antennenspitze hab ich ein kleines Endstück eines Zahnstochers gebraucht.

Obwohl ich exakt den von @Bimmelrudi empfohlenen Klarlack verwendet habe, sind die weißen Partien der Antenne ein wenig angegilbt (sieht man auf dem Foto allerdings kaum) nach zweifacher Lackierung mit dem unverdünnten Lack. Das nächste mal werde ich auch nur einmal lackieren und darauf achten, grade an der Antenne besonders dünn zu arbeiten. Der Lack in der Dose (ca. 2 Monate offen) verfärbt sich leider auch schon sichtlich. Ich hoffe, ich habe da bloß eine miese Charge erwischt.






Generell bin ich aber ganz zufrieden mit meinem Erstling, vielleicht wird er gleich direkt noch ausprobiert


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2020)

Der Lack in der Dose sollte definiv klarer sein.
Meiner ist bereits knapp nen Jahr alt und schaut immer noch so aus wie beim ersten Öffnen der Dose.

Wo lagerst du ihn denn und vor allem bei welcher Temperatur?


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Januar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wo lagerst du ihn denn und vor allem bei welcher Temperatur?



Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Zimmertemperatur, also gute 20 Grad, verschlossen mit dem Originaldeckel. Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, ob er am Anfang noch ganz klar war oder auch schon angegilbt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Januar 2020)

Oder hat er eventuell etwas Wasser gezogen dadurch kann ein Klarlack auch gelb werden oder matt. Das heißt, war er vielleicht zu lange offen oder der Deckel nicht ganz dicht.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oder hat er eventuell etwas Wasser gezogen dadurch kann ein Klarlack auch gelb werden oder matt. Das heißt, war er vielleicht zu lange offen oder der Deckel nicht ganz dicht.



Wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, ob diese Metalldeckel immer so 100%ig dicht sind kann ich schwer beurteilen. Wie verschließt ihr eure Lackdosen denn?


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Januar 2020)

Ich hab nochmal ein wenig recherchiert zu Alkydharz-Lacken (wie dem Von Bimmelrudi) und vergilben. Offenbar liegt es in ihrer Natur zu vergilben und selbst modernste Hightech-Produkte vergilben irgendwann zwangsweise, weil es einfach an den eingesetzten, notwendigen Ölen im Lack liegt, ohne die diese Art von Lack nicht möglich ist.

Es finden überwiegend zwei Arten von Vergilben statt: Bei langer Licht-Exposition (dürfte bei dunkel gelagerten Posen also recht lange dauern) und das Dunkel-Vergilben, das bei dunkler Lagerung mit der Zeit entsteht, aber durch Sonnenlichteinstrahlung wieder reversibel ist. Hier noch zwei Links dazu:









						Vergilbung von Lacken
					

Wegen einer Reihe positiver Eigenschaften werden Alkydharzlacke gerne eingesetzt. Ist trotz aller Anstrengungen der Forschungs- und




					www.malerblatt.de
				








						Bauschäden–Anstrichschäden: Vergilbung von Malerlacken - Malerei Manuel Waeber GmbH
					

Ursprünglich strahlend weisse Fenster und Türen werden mitunter gelblich, sie vergilben. Die Ursachen sind unterschiedlich, die Reaktionen der Kunden jedoch meist gleich, sie reklamieren. Mit Alkydharzlackfarben hergestellte Beschichtungen können mehr oder weniger stark vergilben. Je nach...




					www.malerei-waeber.ch
				




Bei mir kam vermutlich noch die Wärmevergilbung dazu, da ich die Pose ja im Backofen getrocknet habe. Die nächsten werde ich so trocknen lassen und die Farbe mal beobachten, ansonsten werde ich dann für die Zukunft auf Acryl-Lack wechseln.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Januar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Doch, wenigstens einen gibt es definitiv schon:
> Die Fische können verbreitete Muster von Posen auswendig lernen!
> Wobei es bei Kunstködern weitaus schlimmer ist.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, hatte Kontroller gebaut , den fanden/finden Karpfen zum Lutschen soo toll, Porno;-))


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Januar 2020)

@Tobias85 Da der Lack in der Dose aber auch schon so gelblich aussieht, würde ich Vergilbung durch Licht oder Dunkelheit ausschließen. Evtl. könnte deine Schnelltrocknung etwas damit zu tun haben. Ansonsten drücke ich den Deckel stramm wieder auf die Dose und bei Dosen, die wirklich sehr lange dann nicht mehr gebraucht werden, gebe ich einen kleinen Schuß Verdünnung mit in die Dose und dann wird mit Klebeband die Dose noch zusätzlich verschlossen. Dann bleibt die Dose aber auch mindestens 1 Jahr zu.


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Januar 2020)

Aber in der Dose ist es doch dunkel, genau da würde diese Art der Verfolgung ja dann auftreten.

Danke, die Hinweise zur Lagerung werde ich bei der nächsten Dose berücksichtigen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sind Hobby und Effizienz nicht zwei Dinge, die sich überwiegend ausschließen? Klar kann ich deine Gedanken nachvollziehen (gleiche hatte ich grade auch, als ich die zarten Spitzen der Schilfhalme als Antenne zurechtgestutzt habe), aber die Beweggründe, warum wir das tun, sind doch eigentlich ganz andere.


Die zentrale Größe ist aber die Zeit, also genauer die zur Verfügung stehende "Freizeit".
Die gibt es nur einfach und kann man leider leider nicht mehrfach ausgeben ....

Dass es unterschiedliche Beweggründe gibt, und dass mit unterschiedlichem Aufwand und gar mit Liebe bis ins letzte Detail gearbeitet wird, das ist mir schon klar.
Und alle werden irgendwie feststellen, dass andere anders tun und werten, Handwerk in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen.
Mein Respekt an die Super-Geduldigen und unerermüdlichen Tüdler! 

Von daher staune ich schon  , was andere da so reinstecken, und sehe bzw. suche gleichzeitig die Möglichkeiten, dem Wunsch nach selbstgemacht plus Wunschoptimierung nachzukommen  , bei auch weniger investierter Zeit.
Gibt ja einige Leute, die sagen: "Kauf dir was fertiges und geh lieber angeln ..."  

Dazu fehlt mir aber dann die innere Bindung, stört das latente Gefühl von suboptimalem Zeug, besonders beim dem wichtigen "Täuschungsverführungsunterstützer", der Pose.


----------



## Jason (31. Januar 2020)

Habe heute damit begonnen meine letzten Federkiele zu vollenden. 5 Stück sind es insgesamt, die noch fertig gemacht werden müssen. Wenn das vollbracht ist, dann geht es an die Drehbank. Erst ein Projekt fertig machen und dann das nächste. Sonst liegt zu viel rum. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Spulhilfe tut ihre Arbeit. Geht sehr gut damit 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (31. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Habe heute damit begonnen meine letzten Federkiele zu vollenden. 5 Stück sind es insgesamt, die noch fertig gemacht werden müssen. Wenn das vollbracht ist, dann geht es an die Drehbank. Erst ein Projekt fertig machen und dann das nächste. Sonst liegt zu viel rum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh, die sehen wirklich toll aus- und eine wunderschöne Inszenierung von Work in Progress, Ein Stilleben aus Werkstück und Werkzeug, ein schönes Bild

hg
Minimax


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Februar 2020)

Die Aufbewahrung von diesen fillegranen Teilen ist ja ohne beshädigung nicht so einfach..
Mit einen Posenrohr geht das ja nicht optimal, wenn man nicht nur die selben Bauformen drin hat. (z.B. Lange schlanke und bauchige.)
Habt ihr da auch was selbstgebautes?

L.G.
NM


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2020)

Posenboxen sind eine Alternative. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Diese Box ging nach Rostock 
Posenrohre gehen aber auch. Man sollte sie nur nicht zu voll stopfen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (1. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Diese Box ging nach Rostock



Geil , aber
ganz falsche Richtung so grob Richtung NL wäre viel besser gewesen


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2020)

Von Nordhessen in Richtun g Holland wird sowas in Osnabrück abgefangen. Tolle Kiste hast du da gebastelt @jason 1


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Posenboxen sind eine Alternative.


Sehr schön, das Böxlein wird  in 100 oder weniger Jahren (im unbenutzten Orginalfüllzustand) mal die Werte von Kunstwerken wie vom Picasso erreichen!  
Vor allem, wenn quasi alle Menschlein nur noch Touchscreens bedienen können werden, und sich mit einer Schere schon schwer verletzen ...

( Nebenbei bemerkt wg. Montage/Demontage, die haben alle unten die sehr schön stabile und verlustsichere Drahtöse, aber unter deren Einsatz muss man schnippeln und knoten. )

Aber nimmt ihr (jason,geomas,et.al.) die mit dieser Posenbox 4-4 zum Einsatz mit ans Wasser?
Der Volumen- u. Gewichtsmultiplikator netto-Pose / brutto-Box-mit-Posen ist schon relevant; wieviele bekommt man davon in den (meinen) Rucksack,

Ich habe einige deutlich stärker gefüllte Behältnisse, sogar ein ziemlich ideales aus einem alten Domino-Holzkasten mit Schiebedeckel, für den Vorrat unmontierte Posen. Die Verbleiung/Vorbleiung ist dann auch noch so ein Thema.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Februar 2020)

Sowas hab ich gemeint, 
Füllt man das Posenrohr nicht voll, klakern die Posen auf und ab, die Posenringe verbiegen, Antennen und Knicklichtröhrchen brechen, Kratzer oder sonst was.
Die gekauften, filigranen, sind ja nicht grad günstig und für die Selbstgemachten ist es 2x schade. 
Ich werde mir da auch mal was bauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2020)

Die stäbchenförmigen wie der Grundnaturtyp Stachelschwein, Schilfrohr, abgeschnittene Ästlein usw.
sind deutlich im Vorteil im platzsparenden Transport, plus anliegen an der Rute!
Können sich einfach nicht ihre (nichtvorhandenen) Dickbäuche eindrücken, besonders wenn sie in Längsrichtung verrutschend zudem mit ihren Körperkonus verpresst werden.


----------



## Thomas. (1. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber nimmt ihr (jason,geomas,et.al.) die mit dieser Posenbox 4-4 zum Einsatz mit ans Wasser?



also mit zum Wasser würde ich sie höchst wahrscheinlich nicht mit nehmen, aber so als Deko in meiner Rollen Vitrine würde sie sich bestimmt gut machen  
weil!


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das Böxlein wird in 100 oder weniger Jahren (im unbenutzten Orginalfüllzustand) mal die Werte von Kunstwerken wie vom Picasso erreichen!


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich gemeint,
> Füllt man das Posenrohr nicht voll, klakern die Posen auf und ab, die Posenringe verbiegen, Antennen und Knicklichtröhrchen brechen, Kratzer oder sonst was.
> Die gekauften, filigranen, sind ja nicht grad günstig und für die Selbstgemachten ist es 2x schade.
> Ich werde mir da auch mal was bauen.


Ich habe auch schon Posenrohre benutzt, aber solche Beschädigungen die du hier aufgelistet hast sind bei mir noch nicht vorgekommen. Du sollst auch nicht ans Wasser springen sondern ruhig laufen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2020)

@Nordlichtangler Ich nehme auch schon mal so eine Posenboxen mit ans Wasser. Die passt gut in meine Angel Tasche. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2020)

Ich wandere ja nicht mit einer montierten Rute in der Hand und einem kleinen Täschlein zu Fuß am besten täglich zum immer wieder gleichen wohlbekannten Fluss.
Leider,leider ... in meiner Kindheit gab es solche Wochen. Und ich will das irgendwann wieder haben ... aber noch lieber mit Ruderboot.
Bestimmend ist Gewässer- und Zeit-LUXUS !

Wenn man mit dem Auto weit rausfahren muss, zudem noch weit wandern muss, um den überfischten Arealen zu entkommen, nach Wochen Zwangspause in unbekannte Gewässerzustände kommt, alles dabei haben muss, hochgerüstet mit etlichen Ruten in einem sichernden(!) Futteral und einem prall gefüllten Assault-Pack hochgerüstet ans Wasser maschiert, dann zählt das richtige, was man in seiner Auswahl hat.
Und auch das Anglerselbstfutter ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Bestimmend ist Gewässer- und Zeit-MANGEL !


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das Böxlein wird in 100 oder weniger Jahren (im unbenutzten Orginalfüllzustand) mal die Werte von Kunstwerken wie vom Picasso erreichen!


Dann will ich ab heute gesünder leben das ich das ja erleben kann.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2020)

Bei den bescheidenen Wetter bin ich meiner Liebsten wohl auf die Nerven gegangen. Da die Temperaturen draußen angenehm waren , so an die 12 Grad, habe ich mich in meiner Garage verzogen und doch schon mal drei Balsakörper geschliffen.
Mit der kleinen Drechselbank von Proxxon geht das hervorragend. Definitiv kein Fehlkauf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die rechte werde ich nochmal ein wenig schlanker schleifen. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Aus den Teilen werden
Waggler gebastelt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Februar 2020)

Die sind doch wunderbar geworden, @jason 1


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2020)

Danke. Und wenn man einmal den Bogen raus hat, geht das wies Kinder machen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (1. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und wenn man einmal den Bogen raus hat, geht das wies Kinder machen.



Klasse, muss dann mal meine Schwiegermutter fragen ob sie nee  Drechselbank hat, bei 9 Kinder muss das mit den Posen ja nur so fluppen


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Klasse, muss dann mal meine Schwiegermutter fragen ob sie nee  Drechselbank hat, bei 9 Kinder muss das mit den Posen ja nur so fluppen


Da hab ich jetzt aber böse Bilder vor Augen..


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

Heute ist das Masking Tape, was ich eigentlich dringend benötige angekommen. Das Tape war ein Tipp von @Bimmelrudi womit man angeblich astreine Linien an den Posen hinbekommt. Werde nun mal die erste getapte Pose anmalen. Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Wenn man Parkinson-Symptome oder gerade Schüttelfrost hat, wird das auch nicht soviel helfen! 

Sehr feine Linien sind eher unötig.
Bin mal gespannt, wie gut du damit linieren wirst ...


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn man Parkinson-Symptome oder gerade Schüttelfrost hat, wird das auch nicht soviel helfen!
> 
> Sehr feine Linien sind eher unötig.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie gut du damit linieren wirst ...


Warum sind feine Linien unnötig? Soll doch gut aussehen. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Ich bin sehr für Striche und Markantes, etwa ab 3-4mm Strichstärke, und schwarz natürlich dabei.
Viel feiner sieht man doch auf 5 bis 10m nicht mehr, oder gar sehr viel mehr Abstand beim Floating.
Bzw. es verschwimmt, was eigentlich Kontrast geben soll, dann wird die Sichtbarkeit von Bewegungen schlechter.
Digital-Tarn funktioniert ja, und erstaunlich wirksam; bester Beweis ist das Zebra.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr für Striche und Markantes, etwa ab 3-4mm Strichstärke, und schwarz natürlich dabei.
> Viel feiner sieht man doch auf 5 bis 10m nicht mehr, oder gar sehr viel mehr Abstand beim Floating.
> Bzw. es verschwimmt, was eigentlich Kontrast geben soll, dann wird die Sichtbarkeit von Bewegungen schlechter.
> Digital-Tarn funktioniert ja, und erstaunlich wirksam; bester Beweis ist das Zebra.



Sachlich liegst Du absolut richtig, aber ich denke, das das traditonelle und stilistische Element beim klassischen Posenbau überwiegt. 
Das allerbeste Beispiel ist der Lack: Eigentlich wäre es funktional richtig, die Sichtbaren Teile der Pose, also den eigentlichen Bissanzeiger:
die Antenne, die Spitze und vielleicht auch die Schulter (und die nur, wenn man beim Ausbleiungsseminar zu spät gekommen ist)-
Also diese Teile mit matten Lack zu überziehen: 
Eine Glänzende, reflektierende Antenne ist für das Auge offensichtlich von Nachteil, eine Matte wäre wesentlich besser zu sehen. Aber
es würde das ästhisch-harmonische Geamtbild stören. Da könnte man ja gleich sagen, Klare Plastiktrinkhalme, genormt und per Länge 
auf das zehntellgramm berechenbar, sind wesentlich besser für Waggler als stinkige, krumme alte Gänsekiele geeignet, und dazu noch 
robuster.
Ney, ney, ich glaube was Die Posenjungs hier treibt (also mich zumindest, wenn ich ab und an mit den klassischen Materialien rumfummle)
dann ists Schönheit und Traditionsbewusstsein, das sich in der meisterhaften Beherrschung eines handwerklichen Stils niederschlägt, seine
Grenzen aber nicht überschreitet:
Natürlich ist ein Wellblechgartenschuppen wesentlich sinnvoller und _nützlicher_ (urgh) um Rasenmäher und Harken zu verstauen, aber ein
handgeschreinerter Sandelholzpavillion mit selbstgelegtem Mosaikpflaster ist einfach ...schöner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da könnte man ja gleich sagen, Klare Plastiktrinkhalme, genormt und per Länge
> auf das zehntellgramm berechenbar, sind wesentlich besser für Waggler als stinkige, krumme alte Gänsekiele geeignet, und dazu noch
> robuster.


Also das liest sich richtig gut, was du da vorschlägst und vor meinem geistigen Auge aus der Asche emporsteigt.  

Krumme alte Gänsekiele oder Stachelschweine sind auch nicht wirklich schön, da macht die Drechselarbeit - gerne aus Holz, Balsa, Kork schon mehr her, zentrisch, gleichmäßig.

Eine krumme altertümliche Rute aus Naturbambus ohne jeden Spleiß und Leim sieht für mich nicht sehr schön aus, eine Rute wirkt dann elegant, wenn sie sehr gerade in den Himmel steht oder zum Fischobjekt zeigt.

*Antenne* ist etwas ganz besonders, das ist der Kopf der Pose, da kommt es auf Signalwirkung an, wie bei einem Verkehrsschild oder Ampel.
Da tut Normung gut und wichtig, wegen Erkennung und Detektion feinster senkrechter Bewegungen im Auf- und Abtauchen.
Ich sehe zumindest zwischen dem Kopf/Antenne und dem Unterbau der Pose einen großen Unterschied, in Funktion und freier Gestaltbarkeit, 
oder ihren Möglichkeiten und Grenzen für eine optimale Gestaltung.

Mit den *Zierlinien*, das hat immer was! 
Auf der Rute richtig längs z.B. kann noch keiner so richtig.
An der Pose für Absätze oder Farbbegrenzungen, ist sehr nett durch Wiederholung oder Kontrast. Das  macht bombig was her, oder wirkt ohne sehr trist.


Gut sichtbare recht glatte und großflächige Beispiele:
Eine der schönsten Elektro-Lokomotiven aus jüngster Vergangenheit der ehemaligen D.Bundesbahn
war die E03.1 (oder 103 genannt), in weinrot-beige. Was unterscheidet sie von der E03.0 oder E10.12 ?
Das gleiche passierte auch noch in ozeanblau-beige.

Elok BR 112/113 E10.12 weinrot-beige


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ec/DB_113_311.jpg/1280px-DB_113_311.jpg
		

Elok BR 112 E10.12 weinrot-beige


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1b/112_268_Ausbesserungswerk_Dessau.jpg/1024px-112_268_Ausbesserungswerk_Dessau.jpg
		

Elok BR 103.0 E03.0 weinrot-beige


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e5/E03_001_Ausbesserungswerk_Dessau.jpg/1024px-E03_001_Ausbesserungswerk_Dessau.jpg
		

Elok BR 103.1 E03.1 weinrot-beige


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/71/103_235_Dresden_Hbf.jpg/1280px-103_235_Dresden_Hbf.jpg
		



			https://www.bienenschuss.de/files/2019/06/linke-rheinstrecke_rheindiebach_103-113-2_2019-06-23-768x512.jpg
		

Elok BR 103.1 Railadventure


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/47/103_222-6_%28Flickr_17350623171%29.jpg/1280px-103_222-6_%28Flickr_17350623171%29.jpg
		


Elok BR 110 E10.3 ozeanblau-beige


			https://www.e10ev.de/img/110300_37897_a.jpg
		

Elok BR 151 ozeanblau-beige


			https://www.itvlak.cz/fotky18461/fotos/_vyr_26709738011.jpg


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

Als handwerklich unbegabter Nicht-Posenbauer möchte ich den möglichen sentimentalen Wert krummer Posen betonen:
technische Perfektion läßt mich kalt, so hoch ihr Praxis-Wert im Alltag auch sein mag.


PS: Die verlinkten Loks finde ich richtig schön, Eye-Candy in Heavy-Metal-Ausführung.


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Februar 2020)

Absolut. Funktional gibt's in jedem Laden, selbstgebaut mit Liebe ist unabhängig von der Perfektion ein ganz anderes Level an anglerischer Erfüllung.


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> technische Perfektion läßt mich kalt, so hoch ihr Praxis-Wert im Alltag auch sein mag.


Da muss ich zustimmen. 
Aber man muss zugeben, die teuflische Industiralisierung, Dampfmaschinen, elektrische Energie und die
Wunder chemischer Werke, später das Dröhnen von Kolbenmaschinen, die Herrschaft über die Materie,
moderne Babeltürme, Wasserstoffperoxid, ätherisches Nylon auf und griffiges SIlikon unter samtiger Haut,
künstliche Sonnen, Kühlschränke, Mikrowellen, Penicillin, Pokemon, Smartphones, etc. ect.
jedenfalls war das alles nicht vergebens, denn unterwegs durch dieses irre technische Beschleunigungskarussell
stiess die Menschheit auf dass, was all dies rechtfertigt, rettet und mit ästhetischem Sinn erfüllt:

_*art deco*_


Aber meine Posen bau ich trotzdem gerne traditonell. Das gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl wenn ich sie an meiner
13ft 150g hochmodulierten Kohlefaserrute montiere,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Absolut. Funktional gibt's in jedem Laden, selbstgebaut mit Liebe ist unabhängig von der Perfektion ein ganz anderes Level an anglerischer Erfüllung.


Da muss ich etwas widersprechen, das mit funktional in jedem Laden stimmt leider nicht. 
Noch nichtmal bei den Superprofis wie bei Rive, hab vorhin mal deren ganzes Posenprogramm durchgeschaut und nach Typen gesucht. Das ist sehr sehr überschaubbar, was Antennen und Signalwirkung betrifft, aber gilt für Posenträger unter Wasser noch mehr, in seiner Schlichtheit einfach schwarz oder mal ein paar RIVE-hellblau.

Für mich war ein Hauptgrund die schlechte Sichtbarkeit und Anzeigerfunktion der käuflichen Posen, eigentlich durchweg. Damit kamen Umgestaltungswünsche auf, und damit fing es dann an. Bis praktisch keine mehr so war wie zuvor. 

Aber sehe schon die Richtung, die etwas andere Ausrichtung, als ich die habe: 
Es geht dabei also einigen von euch um Werkstücke, individuelle Werkstücke.
Ich würde sie nach einem befriedigenden Prototyp durchaus von einer Maschine in Serie bauen lassen, immer gleich 100 Stück, und als Option genauso nachproduzierbar.


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nach einem befriedigenden Prototyp durchaus von einer Maschine in Serie bauen lassen, immer gleich 100 Stück, und als Option genauso nachproduzierbar.



Auf der Messe müssen wir beide uns mal dringend über Herrn und Frau Jüngers Ernstl unterhalten  Aber am Besten machen wir nun hier die Bahn Frei für unsere Posenkünstler, ob sie ihre herrlichen Werke in Balsa und Kiel oder in Rohacell und Trinkhalm umsetzen, wieter gehts!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Februar 2020)

Im eingentlichen Sinne kann man euch beiden nur recht geben mit euren Agumenten.
Der "Schwimmerbau" ist doch zu unterschiedlich um ihn jede Pose richtig zu deuten ob jetzt klassisch oder modern es wird immer ein Schwimmer bleiben. Wenn man das ganze aus Sicht des Erbauers sieht so hat sich jeder etwas dabei gedacht warum er gerade diese Pose so gebaut hat.
Ich hatte über dieses Thema schon mal einen kurzen Komentar geschrieben und dabei ging es um die Vielseitigkeit der Materialien mit der Verwendung.
Federkiel hat andere Eigenschaften wie Schilf oder Balsa, Kork etc. Auch die natürliche Form ist unterschiedlich und genau das macht das Bauen so schön.
Die Vermischung der Materialien miteinander und zudem die Handwerklichen Fähigkeiten des Erbauers ergeben eine vielzahl von unterschiedlichen Schwimmern. Bezieht man noch die Farben und Zierwicklungen mit ein so ergeben sich noch mehr Möglichkeiten was alles noch unterschiedlicher macht.

Ich sag es gern wider, erfreuen wir uns an den wunderschönen Posen die uns so mancher "Hersteller" bzw Schwimmerbastler fertigt.
Eines wird uns aber allen klar sein, ein Verlust einer Pose wo wir schon länger haben oder eine Besondere Erinnerung verbinden wird uns sicher nicht leicht fallen.


----------



## Thomas. (12. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da muss ich etwas widersprechen, das mit funktional in jedem Laden stimmt leider nicht.
> Noch nichtmal bei den Superprofis wie bei Rive, hab vorhin mal deren ganzes Posenprogramm durchgeschaut und nach Typen gesucht. Das ist sehr sehr überschaubbar, was Antennen und Signalwirkung betrifft, aber gilt für Posenträger unter Wasser noch mehr, in seiner Schlichtheit einfach schwarz oder mal ein paar RIVE-hellblau.
> 
> Für mich war ein Hauptgrund die schlechte Sichtbarkeit und Anzeigerfunktion der käuflichen Posen, eigentlich durchweg. Damit kamen Umgestaltungswünsche auf, und damit fing es dann an. Bis praktisch keine mehr so war wie zuvor.
> ...



man hätte lieber eine Anglerboard Pose (Satz von 3-5 Stück mit unterschiedlicher Tragkraft) kreieren sollen als wie so einen Toten nichtssagenden Gummifisch  den sehe ich nicht im Wasser,  aber eine Pose (wenn auch nur ein Teil)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> die Bahn Frei für unsere Posenkünstler, ob sie ihre herrlichen Werke in Balsa und Kiel oder in Rohacell und Trinkhalm umsetzen, wieter gehts!


Einen hab ich aber noch, gestern abend noch mit meinen Kunstgeschichte-bewanderten Familienmitgliedern herausgeschält:



Minimax schrieb:


> jedenfalls war das alles nicht vergebens, denn unterwegs durch dieses irre technische Beschleunigungskarussell
> stiess die Menschheit auf dass, was all dies rechtfertigt, rettet und mit ästhetischem Sinn erfüllt:
> *art deco*


Wenn du stehst auf *Art Deco*, dann ich auf *Bauhaus*;
da haben wir doch den Unterschied, sozusagen voll klassifiziert mit einem Bildernagel fixiert in der Wand.
Und noch mehr Jugendstil und Romantizismus ist auch unterwegs.

Alles gut, wenn man sich darüber nicht wie die Künstler und Kunstauguren im vollsten Eifer der eigenen Gefühlswallungen drüber kloppt, was denn besser sei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> man hätte lieber eine Anglerboard Pose (Satz von 3-5 Stück mit unterschiedlicher Tragkraft) kreieren sollen


Da sprichst du ja das nächste um eine ganze Ebene höhere System an, wenn es um Einsatz und Planung geht.
Da geh ich voll mit ...

Ich sehe das inzwischen bei allem Getackle mehr wie einen Werkzeugsatz, wie einen Schraubenschlüsselsatz, z.B. Kästchen Maulringschlüssel Größe 8 bis 19 .
Dabei gilt auch haben vor brauchen, sogar das vollständig haben.

Dafür sollen die Posen alle gleich gebaut, aber kleiner/größer leichter/tragfähiger sein, eben auch gut zusammen passen, sich gleich handhaben und einsetzen lassen. Mit unterschiedlichen Tragkräften diverse Bleigewichte für Tiefen und Strömungen erlauben, unterschiedliche Antennen für die Lichtverhältnisse oder Winddruckvermeidung aufweisen, usw.

Aber ich bin ja - auf der Schiene Bauhaus.


----------



## Thomas. (12. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dafür sollen die Posen alle gleich gebaut, aber kleiner/größer leichter/tragfähiger sein, eben auch gut zusammen passen, sich gleich handhaben und einsetzen lassen. Mit unterschiedlichen Tragkräften diverse Bleigewichte für Tiefen und Strömungen erlauben, unterschiedliche Antennen für die Lichtverhältnisse oder Winddruckvermeidung aufweisen, usw.
> 
> Aber ich bin ja - auf der Schiene Bauhaus.


----------



## Jason (12. Februar 2020)

Der erste Versuch mit dem Masking Tape ist vollbracht und in Prinzip bin ich schon mal ganz zufrieden. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich beim ersten
mal nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet habe. Die Pose mit dem Tape abgeklebt und die Spitze mit Signalfarbe bemalt. Ein Tag später das Tape abgezogen und das Ergebnis war ganz gut. Aber wenn man nun eine schwarze Linie unter der Signalfarbe ziehen will, muss ich auf der Signalfarbe wieder das Tape kleben. Und das exakt, sonst wird es nicht gut. Habe es dann mal wieder abgezogen, um zu sehen was passiert. Ein wenig Farbe hängt dann am Tape. Also nachbessern. Dann habe ich die schwarze Linie mit Garn gewickelt. Probieren geht über studieren.









2
Ich bin ein wenig unter Zeitdruck. Weiß gar nicht, ob ich euch Posen auf der Stippermesse präsentieren kann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Februar 2020)

Sieht doch aber schon ganz akkurat aus 

Und niemand muss irgendwo irgendwen etwas präsentieren. Erst recht nicht, wenn er sich deswegen unter Druck setzt.


----------



## Jason (12. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sieht doch aber schon ganz akkurat aus
> 
> Und niemand muss irgendwo irgendwen etwas präsentieren. Erst recht nicht, wenn er sich deswegen unter Druck setzt.


Du hast Recht. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Februar 2020)

Täuscht das nur oder ist die gezeigte Pose noch Rohbalsa..also ohne Porenfüller?

Wenn ja dann isses fast nicht vermeidbar, das immer ein Hauch Farbe auch unter das Tape sickert.
Ohne Porenfüller saugt das Balsa allerdings auch auf wie ein Schwamm.
Diese Tapes sind durchaus leicht dehnbar und lassen sich so recht straff anlegen.
Ich hoffe, du hast auch die Tapes genommen die eben auch für runde Körper und Kurven gedacht sind.
Sie sehen den normalen zum Verwechseln ähnlich, kommen ebenso auf einer normalen Rolle.
Man merkt den Unterschied dann aber beim Anlegen des Tapes.

Um diese Kontrastlinie gut hinzukriegen ohne Wickeln, kannst du auch anders vorgehen:


Zieh dir 2x das Tape rum wo deine Linie sein soll und wie dick.
Färbe nun die Linie
Zieh das obere Tape ab und setze ein neues auf die Linie, so daß etwa nen mü von der Linie noch oben rausschaut.
Färbe nun den Teil oberhalb der Linie (in deinem Fall war es dann rot)
zieh das obere Tape wieder ab, da sollte nun ein sauberer glatter Übergang sein
das Gleiche geht freilich auch mit dem unteren Bereich

Wichtig ist halt, bei Balsa vorher mit Porenfüller zu arbeiten, das Holz sollte an der Oberfläche gesättigt werden, damit es später weniger saugfähig ist und die Farbe auch nicht im Holz verteilt wo man sie nicht haben will (Schwammprinzip).
Geduld beim Trocknen ist ebenso wichtig, lieber länger wie zu kurz.
Das Tape nicht ruckartig runterziehen, sondern langsam mit gleichmäßigem Zug. Ansonsten kann es passieren das es dabei aufgetragene Farbe mit runterzieht.


----------



## Jason (12. Februar 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Täuscht das nur oder ist die gezeigte Pose noch Rohbalsa..also ohne Porenfüller?
> 
> Wenn ja dann isses fast nicht vermeidbar, das immer ein Hauch Farbe auch unter das Tape sickert.
> Ohne Porenfüller saugt das Balsa allerdings auch auf wie ein Schwamm.
> ...


Nehm deine Vorschläge mir natürlich zu Herzen. Habe auch insgeheim auf deine Ratschläge gehofft. Danke schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Also die schwarze Garnwicklung ist akkurat!


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

Habe in den letzten Tagen mal ein bisschen Gas gegeben und endgültig die letzten Federkiele gewickelt. Wurde auch langsam Zeit. Der Lack steht schon zum erwärmen auf dem Heizkörper, damit er nicht zu zäh ist. Sie bekommen gleich die erste Schicht Lack . Denke mal drei werden es werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nun ist aber erstmal Schluss mit den Federkielen. Wird Zeit, dass ich mich anderen Projekten widme. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (23. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also die schwarze Garnwicklung ist akkurat!


Danke. Ist aber auch sehr schwer so hinzubekommen. Zumindest für mich. Wenn ich die Pose drehe, eiert die Wicklung schon ein wenig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 
Wider sehr schick deine Posen und die Ösen


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Februar 2020)

Als Jugendangler haben wir vor 40 Jahren bei unseren Treffs im Winter Viele Strömungsposen aus Balsaholz gebastelt. Auch gedreht und geschliffen mit einer Bohrmaschine in einer Tischhalterung. 

Das Balsaholzstück war gut zentriert bzw. grade auf eine kleine Schraube geschraubt, die ohne Kopf im Bohrfutter festgeschraubt war. 
Nach dem Schleifen wurde das Schraubenloch mit Leim aufgefüllt und durch den Balsholzkörper ein Stück Federstahldraht geschoben und ein Röhrchen als Antenne aufgeschoben. 
Dann wurde beides mit Posenlack bemalt und nach dem trocknen die Pose mit Klarlack überzogen. 

Eine Pose davon habe ich heute noch, siehe hier:
Das letzte Posenbauprojekt habe ich im letzten Jahr abgeschlossen, eine Segelpose, die ich schon vorgebleit habe. Der Schwerpunkt ist somit unten und sie fungiert als Laufpose mit totem Köfi. 

Mit Stopper, einer kleinen Glas- und einer Gummiperle wird die Segelpose nach oben gestoppt. Will ich dieses Jahr mal auf Seeforelle ausprobieren. 
Der Kollege, von dem ich die Idee hatte, hat die Segelpose unten gestoppt und zwischen dieser und der eigentlichen Pose ein dünnes, etwa 40cm langes Kunststoffröhrchen auf die Schnur gezogen, um sein System so vom Wind herausschleppen zu lassen. 

Seine Segelpose war größer und hatte mehr Tragkraft. 
Zwei Korken werden durchbohrt und zusammengeklebt.Achse durch und  weiter wie auf Foto. Das Blei habe ich nach dem austarieren mit der Achse verklebt. Das Segel habe ich aus einem halben Joghurtbecher geschnitten, grundiert und lackiert. 
Kann man gut mit Knicklichtern beleuchten. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Nachbau!


----------



## Jason (11. März 2020)

Die Federkiele für unserem Professor sind nun auch fertig lackiert. Dieses grüne Garn scheint nach meiner Meinung nicht Vorfixiert sein. Die Posen haben einen minimalen grünen Schleier bekommen. Außerdem ist das Garn unter der Spitzenfarbe dunkel geworden. Das Ergebnis kann sich aber noch sehen lassen.




Die Kiele ohne Lack.








Und so sehen sie nach dreimaliger Lackierung aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2020)

@jason 1 

Makellos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Federkiele für unserem Professor sind nun auch fertig lackiert. Dieses grüne Garn scheint nach meiner Meinung nicht Vorfixiert sein. Die Posen haben einen minimalen grünen Schleier bekommen. Außerdem ist das Garn unter der Spitzenfarbe dunkel geworden. Das Ergebnis kann sich aber noch sehen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da gibt es nix zu mäkeln, Jason.
Kein grüner Schleier zu sehen.
Die sind einfach perfekt.    

Ich freue mich schon sehr drauf damit zu angeln.


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2020)

ist viel zu schade zum fischen, wenn sowas verloren geht beißt man sich im, wo auch immer.  
gefallen mir aber sehr gut


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. März 2020)

3x lackiert und schon trocken?

Also entweder liegt der Prozess schon einiges zurück oder du beschleunigst ihn ziemlich heftig, was für den Lack nicht so gut wäre.


----------



## Jason (11. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ist viel zu schade zum fischen, wenn sowas verloren geht beißt man sich im, wo auch immer.
> gefallen mir aber sehr gut


Der Professor verliert nichts. Dazu ist der Döbelkönig zu ausgeschlafen  .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. März 2020)

Mit 40er Schnur passiert so schnell nix.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. März 2020)

Eindeutig grüner Schleier, kann man dem @Professor Tinca überhaupt nicht anbieten, must du leider entsorgen.
Meine Adresse kennt du ja, übernehme das gerne für dich.

Quatsch beiseite, einfach nur toll geworden.


----------



## Tobias85 (11. März 2020)

Wunderschön sind sie geworden, auch wunderbar inszeniert


----------



## Jason (11. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> 3x lackiert und schon trocken?
> 
> Also entweder liegt der Prozess schon einiges zurück oder du beschleunigst ihn ziemlich heftig, was für den Lack nicht so gut wäre.


Die hingen in Backofen bei 120 Grad.. Nein, die dritte Lackierung ist 25 Stunde her. Schnell 2 Bilder gemacht und jetzt hängen sie wieder im Heizungskeller.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @jason 1
> 
> Makellos.


Nein, sind sie nicht. Habe wieder was dazu gelernt, was ich beim nächsten mal besser machen kann. Aber vielen lieben Dank für dein Kompliment, lieber Minimax. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Mit 40er Schnur passiert so schnell nix.


 ich fische ja 0,40er mit Toten Köderfisch, habe hier auch eine Pose die ich von Rudi bekommen habe, die wäre wahrscheinlich genial dafür aber wenn ich mir dann vorstelle was da für eine Arbeit drin steck, nee datt bring ich nicht, und außerdem sieht sie noch klasse aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2020)

Die grünenden grünen finde ich farblich klasse!  
Darf auch ruhig grünlich ein bischen hauchend auslaufen, gerade recht um den "Stachelschwein-Schockeffekt" zu mildern.

Ich sehe, den @jason 1 müssen wir unbedingt zum Rutenbauen und vor allem Ringe wickeln bewegen.
Das ganze kreative Potential auf dauerhafte Werke leiten.
Dabei wird er großartiges leisten und wir können Kunstwerke erwarten, bin mir da sehr sicher!


----------



## Jason (11. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die grünenden grünen finde ich farblich klasse!
> Darf auch ruhig grünlich ein bischen hauchend auslaufen, gerade recht um den "Stachelschwein-Schockeffekt" zu mildern.
> 
> Ich sehe, den @jason 1 müssen wir unbedingt zum Rutenbauen und vor allem Ringe wickeln bewegen.
> ...


Ruten bzw Ringe zu wickeln würde ich mir zu trauen. Die entsprechende Hilfsmittel müssen nur vorhanden sein. Die Noriscona wird mein Übungsstück. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. März 2020)

@jason 1 
Wunderschöne Posen hast wider gebaut, schleifst du die untere Stelle vom Kiel nochmal nach oder sieht das am Foto nur so rau aus?
Beim Lack bin ich ganz bei @Bimmelrudi der sollte schon etwas ruhen damit er richtig durchtrocknet. Bei Bootslack braucht der sowieso einige Zeit da er am Anfang noch klebrig ist auf der Oberfläche und Epoxy braucht ebenfalls ihre Zeit, siehe auch beim Rutenbau.


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @jason 1
> Wunderschöne Posen hast wider gebaut, schleifst du die untere Stelle vom Kiel nochmal nach oder sieht das am Foto nur so rau aus?
> Beim Lack bin ich ganz bei @Bimmelrudi der sollte schon etwas ruhen damit er richtig durchtrocknet. Bei Bootslack braucht der sowieso einige Zeit da er am Anfang noch klebrig ist auf der Oberfläche und Epoxy braucht ebenfalls ihre Zeit, siehe auch beim Rutenbau.


Am Ende hab ich ein kleines Loch gebohrt damit der Draht zum aufhängen durch geht. Wenn sie trocken sind, wird die untere Stelle mit dem Loch abgetrennt und versiegelt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. März 2020)

Must du die abgetrennte Stelle dann auch noch 3fach versiegeln wie mit dem Lack oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

Ein Tupfer wird schon reichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. März 2020)

Ich meinte eig diese Stellen hier


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

Das bleibt so. Ist bemalt und lackiert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. März 2020)

Ah ok 
Schicke Posen sinds auf jedenfall


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

@dawurzelsepp 
Hab von der besagten Stelle nochmal ein größeres Bild gemacht. 




Minimale Grübchen sind unten noch zu sehen. Ich nenn es mal Naturbelassen. 
Bei dem größeren Bild kann man gut erkennen, dass das Garn nicht eng anliegt. Das liegt aber nicht am wickeln, sondern am Garn. @Professor Tinca hat sich ein Garn der Stärke D ausgesucht. Enger wickeln ging nicht. Wenn man aber die Posen in der Hand hält, sieht man das aber kaum.
Wenn man Posen in der Garnstärke A wickelt, sieht das so aus.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp
> Hab von der besagten Stelle nochmal ein größeres Bild gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde die Pose echt mega, wenn du Mal eine veräußern würdest, ich wäre dankbarer Abnehmer


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. März 2020)

Nimm dir das nicht so zu Herzen, es sah auf den Fotos nur so komisch aus, alles gut


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp
> Hab von der besagten Stelle nochmal ein größeres Bild gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...




Super!
Genau so wollte ich das.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

Ich staune einfach nur  - über die Inspektions-Geilheit und den Detail-Fetischismus! 

Also ganz knapp:
Weiterso  , alles in der richtigen Marschrichtung!


----------



## Jason (12. März 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Pose echt mega, wenn du Mal eine veräußern würdest, ich wäre dankbarer Abnehmer


Ich veräußere keine Posen. Ich gebe sie gerne an eingefleischte Ükelaner ab. Das einzige Problem ist die "Zeit". Die Tage werden länger, es gibt zu Hause viel zu tun, z.B. die Baustelle und meine Schwiegermutter ist krank. Ich muss meine Frau unterstützen wo es geht. Sonst klappt die auch noch zusammen. Aber über Federkiele lässt sich reden. Für andere Projekte habe ich momentan keine Nerven.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Mai 2020)

In absehbarer Zeit wird irgend jemand aus dem Board hier damit Bekanntschaft machen.  


Nur soviel....es ist ein Unikat und bleibt es auch, davon wird es keine zweite geben.


----------



## Jason (22. Mai 2020)

Da im Ükel das Thema mit selbst gebauten Posen diskutiert wird gebe ich mal ein Anreiz das hier her zu verlegen. Würde mich über neue Beiträge freuen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2020)

Kommt bald wieder was von mir, keine Sorge.

Paar Projekte hab ich aktuell noch in der Mache, die ich euch sicher nicht vorenthalten werde. 

PS: Liegt da nen Shakespeare-Rotor auf dem Fensterbrett?


----------



## Jason (22. Mai 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Da im Ükel das Thema mit selbst gebauten Posen diskutiert wird gebe ich mal ein Anreiz das hier her zu verlegen. Würde mich über neue Beiträge freuen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In dem


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kommt bald wieder was von mir, keine Sorge.
> 
> Paar Projekte hab ich aktuell noch in der Mache, die ich euch sicher nicht vorenthalten werde.
> 
> PS: Liegt da nen Shakespeare-Rotor auf dem Fensterbrett?


Da hast du richtig gesehen. Das ist eine von der Gold Serie. Die lieg schon länger da. Komm nicht dazu sie zu säubern. Läuft nicht weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Mai 2020)

Ich seh da was @Jason


----------



## Jason (24. Mai 2020)

Ganz Recht, lieber Josef. Deine Exemplare sind auch in dem Glas vertreten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Da im Ükel das Thema mit selbst gebauten Posen diskutiert wird gebe ich mal ein Anreiz das hier her zu verlegen. Würde mich über neue Beiträge freuen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Teile das sind.


----------



## Jason (24. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank du haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2020)

So.....hat nen Weilchen gedauert da ich hier und da noch am Rumtüfteln war.
Die ersten Prototypen sind mittlerweile fertig und ich bin damit soweit schonmal zufrieden.



Gefertigt aus Abachi, inkl. Knicklichtadapter.
Die oberen 3 Posen können auch als Feststellpose zb an der Stellfischrute verwendet werden durch den verlängerten Antennenansatz.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2020)

Achja ich hab ja nochwas.

Hier 2 etwas kleinere Leuchter, die zuletzt in der gestrigen Nacht zum Einsatz kamen.



Ein etwa baugleiches Stück bekam auch vor nicht allzuferner Zeit ein wohlbekannter Ukel spendiert, zusammen mit einem Unikat.
Vielleicht zeigt es @geomas hier nochmal, ich hab leider kein Bild davon vorher gemacht. 

Und hier eine Knickipose aus meinen Anfängen...der Name war zielgerichtet gewählt, dennoch ist sie einer meiner liebsten zum Aalfischen und bescherte mir schon tolle Fänge.


----------



## Jason (1. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> So.....hat nen Weilchen gedauert da ich hier und da noch am Rumtüfteln war.
> Die ersten Prototypen sind mittlerweile fertig und ich bin damit soweit schonmal zufrieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 347412
> 
> ...


Du hast es ja echt drauf. Die sehen ja aus, als wenn die von der Stange sind. Respekt    

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2020)

Danke Jason, aber das täuscht ein wenig.
Wenn man etwas ins Detail geht, sieht man sehr schnell das sie hier und da alle ein paar kleine Fehlerchen haben.

Vielleicht ist es für andre, die ebenso diese kleine Proxxon DB250 haben, eine Inspiration, mal etwas mehr mit ihr zu machen.

Was mich immer gestört hat war meine missratene Handschrift darauf.
Diverse Leute sagten mir mal ich hätte ne tolle Handschrift. Das mag vielleicht durchaus sein, aber eben auch nur auf ner flachen Fläche wie auf nem Papier.

Auf Rundungen, die dann auch noch nichtmal gleichmäßig in der Dicke sind...tja, da schreib ich entweder krum und schief oder zitter mir einen ab.
Genau das wollte ich ändern und da kamen mir Decals aus dem Modellbau in den Sinn.
Damit lässt sich prima arbeiten, das ganze hat nur ein Problem...mit handelsüblichen Druckern kann man nicht weiß drucken.

Ich hab ne ganze Weile damit rumgetüftelt, wie ich nen Decal selber gescheit machen kann bei Posen mit eher dunklerem Posenkörper.
Zum Beispiel mit gelber Schriftfarbe und exakt gleichem Farbton als Hintergrund,...ich machs kurz, taugt alles nix.
Daher sind die obigen Posen mit weißem Körper entstanden, auch um mal zu sehen wie das Ganze so insgesamt wirkt.

Bei dunklen Tönen auf dem Posenkörper werd ich nicht drumrum kommen, diese Decals anfertigen zu lassen.
Das werd ich dann auch in ein paar Wochen sicherlich machen, wenn ich die Datei dafür entsprechend aufbereitet habe.
Im ersten Moment klingt das vielleicht teuer wenn man ca. 10-15€ pro A4-Seite dafür bezahlt. Auf der andren Seite hab ich aber auch 45-51 Decals pro A4-Seite, die ich selber zu Hause nicht so produzieren kann. Wenn ich dabei bedenke das eine leere Decal-A4-Seite auch minimum 2,50-3€ kostet ist das ganze sogar eher nen Schnäppchen.

Ich versuche halt so langsam eine Linie in meine Posen zu bringen, wenige Modelle (in vers. Gewichtsklassen), aber die dann klar definiert und möglichst gleichbleibend.
Daher habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch beschlossen, alle meiner zukünftigen Posen auch einen Namen zu geben...der erste ist die obige Night-Liner.
Möglicherweise kommt vom Night-Liner auch nochmal eine weitere Variante mit Röhrchen fürs Knicklicht. Das Material dafür hab ich seit längerem schon liegen, nur noch nicht in die Tat umgesetzt.
Aktuell skizziere ich für mich erstmal einen klar definierten Weg zu allen Modellen die ich dann bauen möchte, quasi eine Art Bauanleitung oder Handbuch, nach dem ich mich dann orientiere. Das macht es für mich später einfacher auch mal mehr wie nur 4 oder 5 eines Typus zu bauen.
Muß ja keine Riesenserie werden, aber zb. 20 oder 30 von einem Modell zu bauen reizt mich schon irgendwie.
Hab die letzten 3 Monate viel Zeit gehabt darüber nachzudenken und auch meinen Schuppen entsprechend herzurichten, das ich das auch machen kann.
Bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig damit, aber die feste Bastelecke ist nun vorhanden mit allem Pipapo was ich dafür meine zu brauchen...hoffe ich zumindest.

Das heißt natürlich nicht das ich irgendwelche Verkaufsabsichten hege. Nein keineswegs. Das ist und soll auch weiterhin ein Hobby bleiben, womit ich selber und evtl. auch von mir Beschenkte Spaß dran haben können.


PS: Ich hab nen neuen besseren Klarlack, der andre fliegt inne Tonne


----------



## geomas (10. Juni 2020)

Zwei von den wunderschönen Posen aus Bimmelrudis Manufaktur:







 und 






Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht zum Einsatz bringen, da ich momentan „döbelkrank” bin und die derzeit beangelten Flüsschen „Tacklefresser” sind.
Danke, Andi! Fangfotos folgen nach ähemm, einem erfolgreichen Angeltag mit Deinen Posen...


----------



## Minimax (10. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi @geomas 
Herrliche Posen, toll in Szene gesetzt - zwei Meister ihrer Leidenschaften ergänzen sich!
hg
Mini


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juni 2020)

Danke fürs Zeigen @geomas , irgendwann kommt vielleicht mal die Zeit wo sie sich beweisen dürfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2020)

Die Fotos von Georg sind aber hammerhart mikroskopisch und zeigen alle Spiegelungen, da sieht man jede Klebebandkante und ihre Wirkung! 

Mögen sie demnächst würdige Gegner im Wasser aufspüren und allen fiesen Wasserfallen vorbeischwimmen!
Und fein gemacht, Andi!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Fotos von Georg sind aber hammerhart mikroskopisch und zeigen alle Spiegelungen, da sieht man jede Klebebandkante und ihre Wirkung!



Die Kanten vom Tape wollten im nachhinein auch gesehen werden. 
Immerhin war Georg so gnädig und hat die Aufschrift inkl. Maleure Grande ganz dezent aus dem Bild gedreht.
Ich denke das er es nachvollziehen kann, warum ich weg vom Handkrickeln und hin zu Decals will.

Den nächsten den ich mit Modellen aus meiner Werkstatt beglücken werde ahnt noch nichts. 
Nur soviel sei gesagt, das es diesmal um einiges gröber wird wie bei Georg.


----------



## Jason (10. Juni 2020)

@geomas 
Gratuliere dir zu den wunderschönen Posen die @Bimmelrudi gezaubert hat. Wie Minimax schon sagte, genial in Szene gesetzt. Gefällt mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juni 2020)

2 von dreien die nächste Woche einen Boardie erreichen werden.   



Die dritte trocknet grad noch, daher noch nicht zeigbar.


----------



## Slappy (17. Juni 2020)

Sehr sehr coole Posen


----------



## magut (17. Juni 2020)

alter Schwede sind das schöne Teile!!!!!


----------



## Jason (20. Juni 2020)

Heute kam ein sehr schönes Päckchen mit reichlich Posenbaumaterial von unserem Posenbaumeister @dawurzelsepp .




Es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann werden die Tage wieder kürzer. Danke Josef.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (20. Juni 2020)

Ich lese „Krim” - hoffentlich hat Josef nicht gegen EU-Sanktionen verstoßen beim Sektkonsum ;-))

Viel Freude beim Basteln, liebe Leute!


----------



## Mikesch (21. Juni 2020)

Wie werden die Sektkorken vor der Formgebung behandelt, und macht man das mit Weinkorken auch?


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

@mikesch 
Die Korken bekommen vor dem schleifen keine Behandlung 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Juni 2020)

@Jason
Wie wir bei uns sagen: "basst scho" 
Bin gespant was du daraus zauberst vorallem mit dem "speziellen" Material.
Solltest du für nächstes Jahr nochmal Rohr brauchen sag einfach frühgenug bescheid dann ernte ich für dich mit. Der Durchmesser und die Stärke sollte dir ja passen oder ?


@geomas
Um das ganze aufzulösen mit den Korken, diese stammen alle noch vor der Übernahme.
In der Schachtel lagern bei mir noch einige mehr.


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser und die Stärke sollte dir ja passen oder ?


Das passt alles. Da lassen sich schöne Posen draus basteln. Danke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

Wenn man Sektkorken lange genug einweicht und dann sehr(!) gut trocknen lässt, verlieren sie wieder viel von ihrer Pilzform und bleiben dann stabil.


----------



## zandertex (21. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man Sektkorken lange genug einweicht und dann sehr(!) gut trocknen lässt, verlieren sie wieder viel von ihrer Pilzform und bleiben dann stabil.


Am besten geht das in nem Konvektomat,der dann nur auf Dampf läuft.10 Minuten und die Dinger sind fertig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Die ersten Gehversuche mit Röhrchen fürs Knicki.




So ganz zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht, da folgen ganz sicher noch weitere Verbesserungsversuche.
Bei der oberen Pose hatte ich es zudem etwas zu eilig mit dem Begrabbeln, sieht man an der Antenne. 
Das Decay aufzutragen ist auch nicht immer so ganz ohne, siehe oberste Pose rechte Seite des Decays.
Also in Zukunft doch lieber 2-3 Tage trocknen lassen..sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Jason (23. Juni 2020)

Die sehen gut aus. Du darfst nicht zu selbst kritisch sein. Das hat man mir auch immer gesagt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Ein wenig Selbstkritik find ich schon wichtig, ich könnt gar nicht ohne.
Natürlich gibt es Punkte wo man sich sagt, ok, besser krieg ich es einfach nicht hin und man lässt es. Dennoch hat man doch immer wieder ein paar Dinge, wo man sich im Nachhinein oder währenddessen schon eingesteht, das machste beim nächsten Mal anders.


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2020)

@Jason hat Recht, sei nicht zu kritisch mit Dir @Bimmelrudi , die Posen sind wirklich sehr schön. Ich finde deinen Decal-Einsatz in letzter Zeit sehr interessant,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Ich bin übrigens noch auf Ideensuche für neue Modelle, also gerne her mit Vorschlägen.

Was ich definitv nicht anpacke sind Federn, Garn und diverse Schilfrohre, für alles andre bin ich aber völlig offen.


----------



## Jason (23. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was ich definitv nicht anpacke sind Federn, Garn und diverse Schilfrohre, für alles andre bin ich aber völlig offen.


Dafür bin ich dann zuständig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Eben..muß dir ja noch was lassen. 
Achja, Kork ist auch nen NoGo bei mir...den Staub brauch ich echt nicht.


----------



## magut (23. Juni 2020)

Ich hab da mal eine frage an die Profis
Hat jemand Posen gebaut, die sich aufstellt wenn das Blei (bei einer Hegene) am Grund ankommt.
Die Schnur sollte dann irgendwie nicht mehr nachlaufen.
Hab da ein Röhrchen 90 Grad geknickt und unten mit Wirbel drangehängt rumgebastelt und nur teilweise Erfolg gehabt
tragkraft war 5 Gramm Blei 30 Gramm. Pose kam langsam hoch und stand auch einige Zeit aber irgendwann rutschte die Schnur dann doch durch
LG
Mario


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens noch auf Ideensuche für neue Modelle, also gerne her mit Vorschlägen.
> 
> Was ich definitv nicht anpacke sind Federn, Garn und diverse Schilfrohre, für alles andre bin ich aber völlig offen.


Brauchst du Ideen für Modelle die du fischen würdest, oder generell Ideen für schicke Posen, die auch gern ausgefallen sein dürfen?
Groetjes


----------



## Jason (23. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eben..muß dir ja noch was lassen.
> Achja, Kork ist auch nen NoGo bei mir...den Staub brauch ich echt nicht.


Jeder hat doch durch Corona einen Mund-Nasenschutz zu Hause.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (23. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein wenig Selbstkritik find ich schon wichtig, ich könnt gar nicht ohne.
> Natürlich gibt es Punkte wo man sich sagt, ok, besser krieg ich es einfach nicht hin und man lässt es. Dennoch hat man doch immer wieder ein paar Dinge, wo man sich im Nachhinein oder währenddessen schon eingesteht, das machste beim nächsten Mal anders.


In dieser Hinsicht gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Und der Ehrgeiz schlummert in jedem Bastler. Mir geht es ähnlich. Mich ärgert es auch, wenn was nicht so geworden ist, wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Dann bin ich an einem Punkt gekommen, wo ich mir dann sage, das bleibt jetzt so. Man soll ja noch erkennen, dass die Posen nicht von der Stange sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Brauchst du Ideen für Modelle die du fischen würdest, oder generell Ideen für schicke Posen, die auch gern ausgefallen sein dürfen?
> Groetjes



Ich würde gern Ideen von andren sehen, also etwas was sie vielleicht schon immer gern mal sehen/haben wollten, sofern auch praktikabel...also bitte keine UFOs 
Für mich selbst weiß ich ja was ich möchte und baue das ja sowieso.
Nur baue ich auch nicht nur für mich alleine, vorrangig sicherlich, keine Frage.
Ich mag aber auch durchaus gern für andre bauen ubzw. mache ich das sowieso schon, auch wenns eher im familiären Kreise bleibt.

Die letzten gezeigten Hechtposen sind zb so ein Projekt gewesen, ich selbst brauch keine Hechtposen mehr.
Irgendwann hat ein Boardie mal geäußert, das er sich schicke Hechtposen, gern auch mit Segel, vorstellen könnte.
Das ist sicherlich schon etwas länger her, aber es blieb bei mir halt hängen und so sind die Dinger dann entstanden.

Und nun sind die Posen zu ihm auf Reisen gegangen, völlig überraschend für ihn und ohne jegliche Gegenleistung....außer ein Fangbild wenn möglich

Heißt ganz simpel gesagt, du kannst mir gern dein Wunsch äußern und ich werds versuchen umzusetzen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Jeder hat doch durch Corona einen Mund-Nasenschutz zu Hause.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich hab ironischerweise letztes Jahr noch günstig FPP2-Masken gekauft, eben genau dafür.
Ich kann die aber nicht lange tragen, krieg Probleme damit. Von daher benutze ich nur eine Brille und sauge manuell ab.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine frage an die Profis
> Hat jemand Posen gebaut, die sich aufstellt wenn das Blei (bei einer Hegene) am Grund ankommt.
> Die Schnur sollte dann irgendwie nicht mehr nachlaufen.
> Hab da ein Röhrchen 90 Grad geknickt und unten mit Wirbel drangehängt rumgebastelt und nur teilweise Erfolg gehabt
> ...



Ich nehme mal an das es dabei um eine Durchlaufpose geht, richtig?
Wenn ja ginge das nur bedingt, und zwar solange wie Spannung auf der Schnur liegt. Erschlafft diese funktioniert es nicht mehr, völlig egal ob man da mit 90 oder weniger Grad, oder mit nem gebogenen Innenlaufröhrchen rumspielt.

Das einfachste und naheliegendste ist einfach ne obere Begrenzung der Tiefe, sprich Stopper. Denn der funktioniert definitiv.


----------



## Jason (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich hab ironischerweise letztes Jahr noch günstig FPP2-Masken gekauft, eben genau dafür.
> Ich kann die aber nicht lange tragen, krieg Probleme damit. Von daher benutze ich nur eine Brille und sauge manuell ab.


Ich bin das gewohnt. Muss diese blöden Masken auch öfter an der Arbeit tragen. Aber egal.... wir bekommen unsere Posen schon geschmiedet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an das es dabei um eine Durchlaufpose geht, richtig?
> Wenn ja ginge das nur bedingt, und zwar solange wie Spannung auf der Schnur liegt. Erschlafft diese funktioniert es nicht mehr, völlig egal ob man da mit 90 oder weniger Grad, oder mit nem gebogenen Innenlaufröhrchen rumspielt.
> 
> Das einfachste und naheliegendste ist einfach ne obere Begrenzung der Tiefe, sprich Stopper. Denn der funktioniert definitiv.




Danke für die schnelle Antwort
ist keine Hechtmontage sondern geht auf Renken. Der Vorteil, es muss die Tiefe nicht ausgelotet werden -- Stopper --das würd nicht funktionieren, da der Untergrund in dem Gewässer stark schwankt. Durch die starke Überbleiung entsteht ein Selbsthakeffekt. 
Funktioniert mit den typischen Renkenposen gut, aber die sind seeeeehr lang -siehe --   https://www.google.com/search?q=ren...ECAwQAw&biw=1366&bih=654#imgrc=38QK0IU183qiWM   (teilweise 70 cm) da die Schnur da in einem langen Röhrchen läuft und da genug Reibung entsteht. Zum Werfen natürlich aber sehr besch,,,,,,,. Darum meine Versuche mit kleineren Posen.
Bisserkennung erfolgt durch "Umlegen " des Pose 
daher meine Frage


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich würde gern Ideen von andren sehen, also etwas was sie vielleicht schon immer gern mal sehen/haben wollten, sofern auch praktikabel...also bitte keine UFOs
> Für mich selbst weiß ich ja was ich möchte und baue das ja sowieso.
> Nur baue ich auch nicht nur für mich alleine, vorrangig sicherlich, keine Frage.
> Ich mag aber auch durchaus gern für andre bauen ubzw. mache ich das sowieso schon, auch wenns eher im familiären Kreise bleibt.
> ...


Posen gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer- in unendlich vielen Ausführungen. Wenn ich selbst irgendwann wieder zum basteln komme, würde ich mich jedenfalls an Posen für die Stellfischangelei im großen Strom wagen. Da habe ich bisher noch nichts vernünftiges zu kaufen gesehen.
Im Kopf hätte ich Monster-Durchlaufposen mit Knicklichhalter. So 40cm dürften die schon gerne haben, also mit Antenne und Kiel, dazu aber trotzdem "relativ" schmal am Körper sein und an die 40-50g muss ich da schon dranhängen um den Köder unten zu halten  ... Die Junngs an der Elbe haben mir mal so Monster gezeigt, da war ich schon beeindruckt und das müsste an Vater Rhein ja wohl auch gehen ...   
Groetjes


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi
Sehr klasse umgesetzt deine Projekte 
Darf man fragen wie du das mit den Decals machst, die sind doch selbst gedruckt nehme ich mal an.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

@daci7  ich kenne solche Monsterposen, hab ich mir auch schon gebaut für die Elbe. Hab sie auch hier schonmal vor ner Weile gezeigt, funktioniert sehr gut damit.

@dawurzelsepp  Richtig ich drucke sie mir selber. Das Decal-Papier gibt's ja zu kaufen, jeweils für Laser und Inkjet und auch in weiß oder transparent.
Bei Inkjet macht mehr Arbeit, da man hier noch die Farbe mit Klarlack fixieren muß.

Weiß drucken geht natürlich nicht, dafür brauch man Spezialdrucker. Das kann man sich aber auch machen lassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> ist keine Hechtmontage sondern geht auf Renken. Der Vorteil, es muss die Tiefe nicht ausgelotet werden -- Stopper --das würd nicht funktionieren, da der Untergrund in dem Gewässer stark schwankt. Durch die starke Überbleiung entsteht ein Selbsthakeffekt.
> Funktioniert mit den typischen Renkenposen gut, aber die sind seeeeehr lang -siehe --   https://www.google.com/search?q=ren...ECAwQAw&biw=1366&bih=654#imgrc=38QK0IU183qiWM   (teilweise 70 cm) da die Schnur da in einem langen Röhrchen läuft und da genug Reibung entsteht. Zum Werfen natürlich aber sehr besch,,,,,,,. Darum meine Versuche mit kleineren Posen.
> Bisserkennung erfolgt durch "Umlegen " des Pose
> daher meine Frage



Mit Posen für das Renkenangeln kenn ich mich gar nicht aus. Keine Ahnung inwiefern das überhaupt so mit kurzen Posen hinhaut, wird ja nen Grund haben das die generell so lang sind.


----------



## Thomas. (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> 2 von dreien die nächste Woche einen Boardie erreichen werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 348740
> 
> 
> Die dritte trocknet grad noch, daher noch nicht zeigbar.



ich habe es wirklich nicht gewusst noch erahnt, aber ich bin ehrlich ich habe gebetet und gehofft das ich dieser Boardie bin  .



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und nun sind die Posen zu ihm auf Reisen gegangen, völlig überraschend für ihn und ohne jegliche Gegenleistung....außer ein Fangbild wenn möglich



Ja mein lieber Rudi damit kann ich leben auch wenn es schwerfällt, ABER mit den 3 andern Teilen die nix mit Posen zutun haben, da müssen wir uns noch mal drüber unterhalten das kann ich so nicht annehmen (bin grade am Weinen )  

aber jetzt erstmal ein ganz großes  *DANKE    *

so jetzt ein paar Bilder, ich komme zwar nicht damit an die von @geomas ran (hauptberuflich Fotograf mit schlechten Musikgeschmack )
aber ich und mein Handy geben das beste.



geomas schrieb:


> Zwei von den wunderschönen Posen aus Bimmelrudis Manufaktur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








und







da ich ja schon mal die ehre hatte Posen von Rudi zu bekommen, noch mal hier meine Lieblings Pose die nur für Fotos die Vitrine verlasen darf







ich weiß nicht ob ich mich schon bedankt habe, also Danke Rudi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ja mein lieber Rudi damit kann ich leben auch wenn es schwerfällt, ABER mit den 3 andern Teilen die nix mit Posen zutun haben, da müssen wir uns noch mal drüber unterhalten das kann ich so nicht annehmen (bin grade am Weinen )
> 
> aber jetzt erstmal ein ganz großes  *DANKE    *



Hehe, dann lag ich bei einer der 3 Zugaben ja nicht ganz daneben ....sehr klein, in unscheinbarem silbernen Gewand


----------



## Thomas. (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hehe, dann lag ich bei einer der 3 Zugaben ja nicht ganz daneben ....sehr klein, in unscheinbarem silbernen Gewand



HA, die beiden anderen sind auch TOP    kann lange dauern, aber ich lasse mir was einfallen.

Rudi ich traue es mir gar nicht es hier öffentlich zu schreiben, ich habe eine kleine Kritik zu den wunderschönen Posen, ich finde sie hätten wie auf den andern von dir deine Initialen verdient 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Picasso, van Gogh, da Vinci haben ja auch überall ihren Otto hinterlassen, hoffe du verzeihst mir undankbaren meine kleine Kritik (jammern auf ganz hohen Niveau)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

alles jut..sieh es halt so, es ist zwar nicht meine handschriftliche Klaue drauf, dafür wars mein Drucker.

Außerdem hatte ich grad keinen passenden Lackstift zur Hand


----------



## magut (24. Juni 2020)

Die langen Renkenposen haben nur den Grund, dass die Schnur durch die Reibung im Rohr nicht durchrutscht.Beim Biss fällt die um und liegt dann eben flach im Wasser. Renken heben meist das Blei aus und gehen Richtung Oberfläche) Zum werfen natürlich in Bezug auf die Weite eher schlecht. Mein "System mit kleiner Pose hat gefunzt nur musste ich halt alle 10 Minuten neu werfen weil die Schnur eben zu weit durchgerutscht war und die Pose sich nicht mehr aufrichtete.
Daher wollte ich in die Runde fragen ob jemand da Erfahrungen hat mit "Selbsteinstellenden Posen"
LG
Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

Ich kann da leider nicht helfen. Hier gibts halt keine Renken, von daher auch keinerlei Erfahrung mit dieser Angelei.
Ich habe sie nur damals täglich verarbeitet inner Küche, zum Angeln bin ich in den 6 Jahren die ich da unten war aber nie vor Ort gewesen.
Gastkarten gabs eh nicht, selbst für den Inn in Rosenheim nicht....der hätte mich damals jedenfalls interessiert.

EDIT: Vielleicht hilft dir das hier etwas weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 211336 (27. Juni 2020)

Decals kann man verwenden, ja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2020)

FLoatfisherman schrieb:


> Das intensive Befassen mit den Posen bzw. der eigene Lernprozess lässt sie *irgendwann* einmal gut aussehen.


Du schreibst es doch, es ist ein probieren und lernen,
und der Decal ist darin eigentlich auch nur ein Element oder Schritt.

Und ein Ziel zu wirklichen, eine Vorstellung vor dem eigenen inneren Auge, was einem ein großes und oft immer größer werdendes Projekt beschert, hier auch nach sich immer wieder auftuenden Schluchten weiter zu investieren und durchzuhalten, und dann schließlich das Wunschgespenst realisiert zu haben und selber zu bestaunen, das ist irgendetwas zwischen real kreativ und göttlich. 

Ich halte große Belabelung auch nicht für nötig, aber es ist auch kein "Verbrechen".
Eher kommen mir Zweifel beim getriebenen Aufwand, vor allem die Zeit, die man nur einmal hat.
Eine Pose ist definitiv auch ein Wegwerfartikel ...
Und dann die Frage, ob die Fische nicht noch mehr an der Pose stehen und interessiert starren und "Lesen" lernen und sich so um die Pose und nicht den Köder kümmern. 
Bei Kunstködern hat sich das unter Fisch längst herumgesprochen und ist zu deren Hauptbeschäftigung geworden. 

Eine große Beschriftung lenkt das Auge eben ab - überall, was den ein oder anderen auch unwillkürlich stören mag.

Mir reichte eine Beschriftung mit dem feinen Permanentmarker, vor allem meine Nummerierung, lfd. Nr und Gewicht, ich muss sie unterscheiden können und ausprobieren und bevorraten, es gibt Notwendigkeiten. 
Aber wie ausgeführt, das ist individuelles Gusto.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juni 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Die langen Renkenposen haben nur den Grund, dass die Schnur durch die Reibung im Rohr nicht durchrutscht.Beim Biss fällt die um und liegt dann eben flach im Wasser. Renken heben meist das Blei aus und gehen Richtung Oberfläche) Zum werfen natürlich in Bezug auf die Weite eher schlecht. Mein "System mit kleiner Pose hat gefunzt nur musste ich halt alle 10 Minuten neu werfen weil die Schnur eben zu weit durchgerutscht war und die Pose sich nicht mehr aufrichtete.
> Daher wollte ich in die Runde fragen ob jemand da Erfahrungen hat mit "Selbsteinstellenden Posen"


Für das Schleppen auf Hecht vom Boot gibt es auch sowas, hatte Bertus Rozemeijer in seinem Buch vorgestellt.
Da wird eine Biegung zur Verbesserung der Anhaftung empfohlen.
Ich habe es probiert, Durchlaufröhrchen aus Q-Tips-Plastik verschiedener Arten gebogen und einige Stunden damit verbracht, im Boot weiter rum gebastelt.
Mit schöner glatter moderner Mono funktionierte das nicht richtig, außerdem hatte ich keinen konstanten Zug durch mein Rudern. Bei Wellen dürfte einen das Wackel- und Schüttelproblem immer ereilen.
Klappt vl. besser mit seinem nur E-Motor konstant fahren, denn von Rudern schrieb er im Buche nichts; sowas traue ich ihm auch nicht mehr wirklich zu 

Ich hatte den schwedischen krassen Gewässerboden (viel Steine scharf u. Holz) mit dauernden Wechseln, keine Badewanne. Dort hängt man trotzden dauernd fest, was den Köfi schneller zerlegt als den floating Wobbler. Auch die rettende Option anhalten und aufsteigen lassen hat man nicht.

Jedenfalls bin ich zum Punkt gekommen, dass die Reibung ganz fein einstellbar sein muss, die Biegung veränderbar oder sonstwie, das Bleigewicht muss genau dazu passen.

Und das Thema darauf zur Seite gelegt, und wie meistens, nicht mehr dran gedacht und nicht mehr dran gearbeitet!


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juni 2020)

FLoatfisherman schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, die wirklich tollen Posen von Bimmelrudi hätten diese Decals eigentlich nicht nötig. Man sieht den Posen sofort an, dass er sich intensiv mit dem Bau seiner Posen beschäftigt hat und dass lässt sie am Ende so toll und professionell dastehen. Dass er sich dazu entschieden hat seine Posen ab und an gezielt für bestimmte Leute zu bauen und sie dann zu verschenken, das finde ich super. Das macht die Posen noch einzigartiger, denn man kann sie schlicht nicht kaufen.



ich gebe dir 100% recht, ich habe keine Ahnung von bau einer Pose kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen das so ein ding nicht mal eben in einem 1/2 Stündchen gemacht ist ich habe eine sehr große Wertschätzung gegenüber den Posen die ich von Rudi bekommen habe und da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer, wie du schon scheibst sind die Posen einzigartig in Handarbeit für mich gemacht worden und deshalb fällt es mir sehr schwer diese zu benutzen den wenn weg dann weg (wäre nicht das erste mal oder kaputt) die letzte von mir gezeigte Pose wir aus diesem Grund kein Wasser sehen.
die Super Tollen Hechtposen werde ich aber auf jeden fall benutzen (die haben die Decals drauf, ich rede mir dann einfach ein die sind von der Stange zumal Rudi seinen Otto nicht hinterlegt hat   )  zwar nur am Wasser was ich kenne wo die Gefahr eines Verlustes oder defekt fast gegen 0 geht, den sie sind einzigartig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juni 2020)

FLoatfisherman schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Posen, die da zuletzt gezeigt wurden, da kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur beipflichten.
> 
> Der Verwendung von Decals / Abziehbildchen - sei es nun auf Posen oder auch Wobblern - stehe ich persönlich allerdings etwas kritisch gegenüber.
> Diese immer gleichen Logos und Bilder wirken auf den Betrachter zunächst natürlich sehr professionell aber muss dieser Eindruck denn unbedingt erzeugt werden?
> ...



Das kann jeder betrachten wie er gern möchte. 
Mit Professionalität hat das bei mir eigentlich auch nichts zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit Spaß an sowas zu arbeiten.
Sonst hätte ich schon längst ne größere Serie gefertigt wo eine wie die andre genau gleich aussieht.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall, jede Pose wird handgedrechselt und manuell mit Farbe und Lack behandelt. Es gibt einfach nicht 2 identische Modelle.

Die Zeit die sowas in Anspruch nimmt spielt für mich auch keine Rolle, ich will damit weder Geld verdienen noch mit industriell gefertigten Posen vergleichen.
Der Posenbau selbst ist immer an erster Stelle, sonst brauch man sowas auch nicht machen und kann gleich auf ner Leinwand malen.

Ich persönlich mochte meine Klaue auf den Posen nicht mehr sehen, es sah einfach fies aus und verunstaltete für mich quasi alles.
Daher der Griff zum Decal, die ich immer noch selbst gestalte und drucke. Auch das ist kreative Arbeit und mitunter weitaus aufwändiger und zeitfressender, wie das simple Drechseln eines Posenrohlings das je nach Modell und Werkstoff schon nach paar Sekunden fertig sein kann.

Mich sprechen sie so wie sie aktuell sind deutlich mehr an und nur das zählt.
Wenn ich selbst nicht zufrieden bin versuche ich etwas zu ändern...nicht für andre sondern für mich.

Und genau das hab ich getan, denn in erster Linie baue ich für mich selbst und verschenke nur hin und wieder mal welche.


----------



## Jason (28. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 
Genau die gleiche Einstellung habe ich auch. Spaß an der Freude und jeder wie er mag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ....wie du schon scheibst sind die Posen einzigartig in Handarbeit für mich gemacht worden und deshalb fällt es mir sehr schwer diese zu benutzen den wenn weg dann weg



Dann bekommst paar neue Posen...ist ja kein Weltuntergang.
Die Dinger sind nicht nur zum Anschauen inner Vitrine gebaut wurden, sondern die wollen schon auch mal zu Wasser gelassen werden.
Denn genau dafür mach ich das ja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juni 2020)

Oder Thomas. muss nach einiger Zeit selber bauen ...


----------



## Thomas. (28. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oder Thomas. muss nach einiger Zeit selber bauen ...


??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 
@ll

Wie du schon schön schreibst ist und bleibt der Posenbau eine schöne Nebenbeschäftigung unseres Hobbies wo höchstens der eigene Ergeiz einen vorrantreibt. "Meisterwerke" werden hier von keinen erwartet und wir alle freuen uns immer von "jedem" seine Werke zu bewundern da es eine Insperation ist und Ideen liefert für neue Posen. 
Es soll ein Erfahrensaustausch sein und kein Wettbewerb darum macht euch ned so viele Gedanken über eure Werke.


----------



## Jason (14. Juli 2020)

Ich fange auch wieder an zu basteln. Habe noch ein Angelrollen Projekt beendet und nun möchte ich ein paar Schilfrohrposen bauen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Fange aber ganz langsam an, so wie es die Zeit zulässt. Stück für Stück, ganz easy. Einige hab ich schon auf Länge gebracht. @dawurzelsepp ,dein Material ist erstklassig. Danke nochmal.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2020)

Moin Jason,

das schaut doch schon sehr vielversprechend aus, das oberpfälzer Schilf scheint von gewohnt guter Qualität.
Wie es scheint planst Du ein paar dieser _"Schilf-in-Schilf"_ Posen zu bauen - toll! 

In Ermangelung an vernünftigem Schilf konnte ich bisher noch keine Versuche mit dieser Art von Posen starten.
Mein allseits verwendetes Chinaschilf lässt das, aufgrund des leicht ovalen Querschnittes, leider nicht so wirklich zu.

Um trotzdem etwas Kniff in die Sache zu bekommen - hier die Variante _"Artifical-Nature"..._





Beste Grüße in die Runde

Freddy


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juli 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Schöne Posen die du uns da zeigst. Und herzlich willkommen hier im Anglerboard, Freddy.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Juli 2020)

@Hecht100+

Vielen Dank!

Chinaschilf - es geht auch bunt...






Gruß
Freddy


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juli 2020)

Bunt und zugleich natürlich - lange Schleppposen.






Bedingt durch den langen Körper verfügen sie bewusst über eine ordentliche Tragkraft und damit über eine entsprechende Wurfreichweite.
Der eher schlanke Körper lässt sie dabei aber nicht zu plump werden, ähnlich den bekannten Pfauenfederkielen.

Einfach zwei bis drei Posengummis auf die Hauptschnur gefädelt und die Posen damit fixiert. Je nach Lichtverhältnis verwendet man entweder
die orangefarbene Spitze oder aber auch die schwarze Spitze an der Wasseroberfläche. Schwarz und Fluo-Orange sind als Farben schon optimal,
mehr bräuchte es da eigentlich nicht. 

Gruß
Freddy


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Juli 2020)

Wie immer eine Klasse Arbeit Freddy, du weißt wie hoch ich deine Arbeiten schätze.
Die Kombinationen mit Farben und Material einfach nur


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juli 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wie immer eine Klasse Arbeit Freddy, du weißt wie hoch ich deine Arbeiten schätze.
> Die Kombinationen mit Farben und Material einfach nur



Vielen Dank Josef!

Ich habe Dir ja bereits einmal gesagt, wessen Posen mich damals angefixt haben es einmal selbst auszuprobieren.
Von daher habe gleich doppelten Dank. 

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## Jason (17. Juli 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Freddy, alter Schwede. Lange nichts von dir gehört. Schön, das du hier her gefunden hast. Deine Posen sehen wie immer wunderschön aus.
Ja, Schilf in Schilf wird auch gebaut. Schaschlikspieße kommen auch mit ins Spiel, halt wie gewohnt. Es wird aber dauern, bis ich sie fertig habe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Freddy, alter Schwede. Lange nichts von dir gehört. Schön, das du hier her gefunden hast. Deine Posen sehen wie immer wunderschön aus.
> Ja, Schilf in Schilf wird auch gebaut. Schaschlikspieße kommen auch mit ins Spiel, halt wie gewohnt. Es wird aber dauern, bis ich sie fertig habe.
> Gruß Jason



Moin Jason,

habe vielen Dank für deine Worte. Deine Posen gelingen dir ebenfalls sehr schön, man sieht du gehst deinen Weg.
Schaschlikspieße verwende ich soweit auch zum Bauen, allerdings nur welche aus Bambus, wegen deren langen Fasern.

Wobei ich mir irgendwann einmal eine Bambusmatte - diese Dinger zum Herstellen von Maki-Rollen - zerpflückt habe.
So gesehen sind deren einzelnen Stäbe zwar teurer als die Schaschlikspieße, dafür haben sie meiner Meinung nach aber eine bessere Qualität.
An den eher günstigen Schaschlikspießen aus Bambus finden sich oftmals fehlerhafte Stellen, potenzielle spätere Sollbruchstellen und so toll
schaut es im Sichtbereich auch nicht aus. Als Verbindungszapfen kann man diese Spieße aber schon nehmen, wobei ich auch hier die schlechten Exemplare
aussortiere und zum Anmischen meines 2K-Klebers verwende.

Nachtrag:
Ein weiterer Tipp wären Stricknadeln aus Bambus, diese gibt es sogar in verschiedenen Durchmessern und in der Regel auch in guter Qualität.
Die letzten Bestände des örtlichen TEDi-Marktes habe ich bereits geplündert. Neues Zeug packen die da einfach nicht nach, wobei
meine Reserven wohl erst einmal ausreichen sollten.


Grüße
Freddy


----------



## Jason (17. Juli 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer
Keine Bange. Ich habe gutes Material hier liegen.





So soll es werden. Aaaaaber Geduld.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Juli 2020)

Aus gegebenem Anlass - für die damalige Rotaugen-Königin.






Nachtrag:
Muss ich das mit dem FISCH UND FANG Angelbuch jetzt schwärzen?
Die Sache ist sicherlich längst verjährt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Der große Manitou war den Crow (Quill Avons) heute wieder gnädig.

*Auf zum Powwow!*


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der große Manitou war den Crow (Quill Avons) heute wieder gnädig.
> 
> *Auf zum Powwow!*



Meisterhaft!
Bist Du am Ende "Topper" Harris?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Meisterhaft!
> Bist Du am Ende "Topper" Harris?



Vielen Dank!

Wobei ich mich eher als Topper Harley bezeichnen würde. 

_Hot Shots! - Die Mutter aller Filme._


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Aus Krähenfedern lassen sich nebenbei auch feine Waggler bauen.


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Hut ab! Was nimmst du für den Schwimmkörper für Material?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Vielen Dank!

Die Schwimmkörper sind klassisch aus Balsaholz Rundstäben gefertigt.


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Meine Posenbauzeit ist zwar schon ca. 40 Jahre her und meine damaligen Prudukte sind während meiner Anglerpause und Umzug verschwunden. Aber die hier gezeigten kleinen Kunstwerke bringen mich wieder in Versuchung ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aber die hier gezeigten kleinen Kunstwerke bringen mich wieder in Versuchung ...



Wollen wir es doch stark hoffen!


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Ein paar Kleinode aus meiner damaligen Schaffenszeit habe ich aber noch gerettet. Sind zwar keine Posen, aber die wirtschaftliche Lage im damaligen Osten brachte ungeahnte Fähigkeiten zu Tage 
(Material Hobbyplast, PUR-Lack und Sicherheitsnadeln aus "Edel"stahl) :


----------



## Jason (3. August 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Freddy, die Werke sind von 2019. Hast du schon Projekte in diesem Jahr? Ich komme irgendwie zur Zeit nicht in den Quark. Brauch wohl ein Motivationsschub. Aber wenn es mich einmal gepackt hat, dann läuft es. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinode aus meiner damaligen Schaffenszeit habe ich aber noch gerettet. Sind zwar keine Posen, aber die wirtschaftliche Lage im damaligen Osten brachte ungeahnte Fähigkeiten zu Tage
> (Material Hobbyplast, PUR-Lack und Sicherheitsnadeln aus Edelstahl) :
> Anhang anzeigen 352400


Wer so schöne Wobbler baut, kriegt auch tolle Posen hin. Haben die Teile schon Wasser gesehen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Yep, und damals auch gefangen. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich wieder mehr als aktiv, aber gefangen habe ich damit noch nix. Ist zur Zeit aber eh schlecht bei uns mit Spinnangeln. Deshalb die Posen ... 
PS: meine Posen waren im Bekanntenkreis sehr beliebt, Material waren Bambuskiele und Purschaum als Schwimmkörper.
Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass ich mein selbstgebautes Posenrohr samt Inhalt irgendwann wieder finde.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinode aus meiner damaligen Schaffenszeit habe ich aber noch gerettet. Sind zwar keine Posen, aber die wirtschaftliche Lage im damaligen Osten brachte ungeahnte Fähigkeiten zu Tage
> (Material Hobbyplast, PUR-Lack und Sicherheitsnadeln aus "Edel"stahl) :



Echt tolle Wobbler hast du da gebaut!  
Erinnern mich etwas an den Big 1-Minus von der Firma Mann's.

Auf das Bauen von Wobblern bin ich definitiv auch schon heiß wie Frittenfett, das steht quasi ganz oben auf meiner To-do-Liste.
Entsprechende Bücher habe ich mir bereits besorgt.

Vorerst möchte ich mich aber noch dem Posenbau widmen, ein paar Ideen habe ich da noch.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Wobbler...


----------



## Tobias85 (3. August 2020)

Ich hab mal durchgeblättert, was ihr die letzten Monate wieder so produziert habt. Großes Kompliment an euch alle, ihr habt wieder richtige Meisterwerke gezaubert!


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Das Muster war ein Big-S von einem Bekannten, welcher regelmäßig in den Westen durfte. Sehr fängig das Teil, vor allem auf Zandermänchen im Mai ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> PS: meine Posen waren im Bekanntenkreis sehr beliebt, Material waren Bambuskiele und Purschaum als Schwimmkörper.
> Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass ich mein selbstgebautest Posenrohr samt Inhalt irgendwann wieder finde.



PUR-Schaum ist als Material sicherlich nicht ganz so druckempfindlich wie etwa Balsaholz oder?

Posenrohr, da sagst Du etwas.
Eigentlich müsste ich mir auch endlich einmal etwas zum Transportieren meiner Posen bauen.

Na gut, erstes Baumaterial liegt in Form alter Zigarrenkisten bereits hier, ebenso entsprechende Streifen aus Schaumstoff und Scharniere aus Messing.
Im Geiste habe ich quasi alles bereits fertig.


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Purschaum war bei uns in der DDR damals groß in Mode zur Isolation von Aggregaten und Gebäuden (man glaubt es kaum ).
Lässt sich gut verarbeiten, das Zeug.
Ich habe kleine Stücke auf ein Schweißdraht gespießt und an der Schleifmaschine bearbeitet. Den Dreck durften dann die Lehrlinge weg machen ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Freddy, die Werke sind von 2019. Hast du schon Projekte in diesem Jahr? Ich komme irgendwie zur Zeit nicht in den Quark. Brauch wohl ein Motivationsschub. Aber wenn es mich einmal gepackt hat, dann läuft es.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Moin Jason,

ich habe gerade einmal einen Blick in meine Kisten mit den angefangenen und auch den fertigen Posen gewagt.
In der Tat finden sich leider noch keine fertigen oder unfertigen Modelle mit einer kleinen 20 darauf.
Das gilt es natürlich alsbald zu ändern.


----------



## Jason (3. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin Jason,
> 
> ich habe gerade einmal einen Blick in meine Kisten mit den angefangenen und auch den fertigen Posen gewagt.
> In der Tat finden sich leider noch keine fertigen oder unfertigen Modelle mit einer kleinen 20 darauf.
> Das gilt es natürlich alsbald zu ändern.


Also warst du auch faul.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Faulheit ist die Kunst, zu genießen ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Purschaum war bei uns in der DDR damals groß in Mode zur Isolation von Aggregaten und Gebäuden (man glaubt es kaum ).
> Lässt sich gut verarbeiten, das Zeug.



Meine Erfahrung mit PU- bzw. Bauschaum beschränkt sich lediglich auf das einmalige Ausschäumen des Werkzeugschrankes eines
verhassten Altgesellen. So gut sich das Zeug auch verarbeiten lassen mag, so hartnäckig hält es auch Stecheisen, Hobel etc. gefangen.
Damals ging die Aktion jedenfalls gewaltig nach hinten los - es gab doch etwas Ärger.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Also warst du auch faul.
> 
> Gruß Jason






Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Im Geiste habe ich quasi alles bereits fertig.


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit PU- bzw. Bauschaum beschränkt sich lediglich auf das einmalige Ausschäumen des Werkzeugschrankes eines
> verhassten Altgesellen. So gut sich das Zeug auch verarbeiten lassen mag, so hartnäckig hält es auch Stecheisen, Hobel etc. gefangen.
> Damals ging die Aktion jedenfalls gewaltig nach hinten los - es gab doch etwas Ärger.


Als Altgeselle war ich sehr beliebt ... 
(Na gut, hab mal einem Gesellen in den Handballen gebohrt, als der gegen halten sollte. Generation Weichei war aber noch nicht geboren   )


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2020)

Ach Kinners, nehmt doch Balsa. Da ist allen mit gedient, und die Posen werden auch was.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Als Altgeselle war ich sehr beliebt ...



Wir hatten "Meister-Ralf" und "Glatzen-Ralf" - ersterer war Meister und echt okay, der andere trug Glatze und war im Grunde ein Ars...h.
Der Tipp mit dem Bauschaum kam letztlich dann von "Meister-Ralf". Machen lassen hat er es dann den Lehrling.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach Kinners, nehmt doch Balsa. Da ist allen mit gedient, und die Posen werden auch was.



Ich bin mit Balsaholz soweit auch sehr zufrieden, leicht zu bearbeiten und dabei vielseitig einsetzbar.
Aus den Resten könnte ich mir dann sogar Wobbler "schnitzen".


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Balsa finde ich mittlerweile auch OK. Wobei es da auch deutliche Unterschiede in der Dichte und Härte gibt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> (Na gut, hab mal einem Gesellen in den Handballen gebohrt, als der gegen halten sollte. Generation Weichei war aber noch nicht geboren   )



Beim Entleeren eines alten Bootstanks habe ich einem der damaligen Gesellen einmal einen anständigen Schluck Diesel "gegönnt".
Er stand unten am Bock und saugte über einen Gartenschlauch den Sprit an, ich saß oben an Deck und sollte ihm eigentlich rechtzeitig Bescheid geben.
Spendables Kerlchen ich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Balsa finde ich mittlerweile auch OK. Wobei es da auch deutliche Unterschiede in der Dichte und Härte gibt.



Ich habe mir über ebay 08/15 Balsaholz Rundstäbe besorgt, in verschiedenen Durchmessern.
Keine Ahnung ob deren Qualität am Ende wirklich gut war, zum Bauen reicht es mir aber jedenfalls.
Es sind halt Posen und keine Fahrwassertonnen, etwas aufpassen muss man mit ihnen also schon.

Das mit den Unterschieden bezüglich der Dichte und Härte glaube ich gerne, ist eben ein Naturprodukt.


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (4. August 2020)

Meine Angelkollegen in Thailand basteln fast alles zum Angeln selbst ... Genutzt wird alles was es so im Bastelladen dort gibt unter anderem diese Balsarundstäbe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> Meine Angelkollegen in Thailand basteln fast alles zum Angeln selbst ... Genutzt wird alles was es so im Bastelladen dort gibt unter anderem diese Balsarundstäbe.



Tolle Posen!
Mal etwas ganz feines. 

Bei YouTube habe ich eine Zeit lang einmal die Bastelvideos eines thailändischen Anglers verfolgt.
Echt Wahnsinn was der alles so zaubern konnte. Posen, Kunstköder usw.


----------



## Mescalero (4. August 2020)

Vor einiger Zeit stolperte ich über eine (französische?) Seite mit Zubehör und Material zum Bauen. Ösen, Draht für Kiele, Balsa und Schaum usw. Ich finde die Seite aber nicht mehr, habt ihr einen Tipp?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinode aus meiner damaligen Schaffenszeit habe ich aber noch gerettet. Sind zwar keine Posen, aber die wirtschaftliche Lage im damaligen Osten brachte ungeahnte Fähigkeiten zu Tage
> (Material Hobbyplast, PUR-Lack und Sicherheitsnadeln aus "Edel"stahl) :



Das ist wirklich klasse geworden!  Kopieren auf hohem Niveau!  Bzw. einiges ist schon besser 
Und eine endgültige Lösung der Versorgungsfrage bei Nachschub-bedürftigen Artikeln ...

Die richtig guten Orginale bekommt man (heute) ja auch nicht mehr einfach mal gekauft.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit stolperte ich über eine (französische?) Seite mit Zubehör und Material zum Bauen. Ösen, Draht für Kiele, Balsa und Schaum usw. Ich finde die Seite aber nicht mehr, habt ihr einen Tipp?



Leider kenne ich diese Seite nicht und kann Dir daher keinen Hinweis geben.
Wobei ich mich bautechnisch auch eher in Richtung England orientiere.

Die Franzosen sind glaube ich groß im Bauen von feinen Stippposen oder?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Moin Jason,
> 
> ich habe gerade einmal einen Blick in meine Kisten mit den angefangenen und auch den fertigen Posen gewagt.
> In der Tat finden sich leider noch keine fertigen oder unfertigen Modelle mit einer kleinen 20 darauf.
> Das gilt es natürlich alsbald zu ändern.



Ich habe doch noch etwas mit einer kleinen 20 darauf finden können.
Zwar nicht sonderlich spektakulär aber das muss es ja auch nicht immer sein.










Eine ähnliche Pose hängt - angefangen - noch bei mir an der Posenleine. Da der Schritt noch nicht gekommen ist, prangt bisher allerdings noch keine 20 auf ihr.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne tüftel ich gerade an der Verwendung von kleinen Metall- bzw. Sprengringen, als Posenöhr. Das Gelbe vom Ei ist es bisher aber noch nicht.

Bei der hier abgebildeten Pose hatte ich ursprünglich auch einen solchen Ring montiert, ich habe ihn nachträglich aber wieder abgekniffen. Mein Ziel ist es diesen Ring beweglich zu montieren, bisher verkleistert mir allerdings der Lack immer alles. Ein nachträgliches Montieren ist schwierig, da diese Sprengringe relativ klein sind und ich mir selbst mit einer winzigen Sprengringzange stets die Pose beschädige. Ein größeres Öhr und etwas Geduld & Spucke beim Lackieren sollen es nun richten. Mal schauen. Gut aussehen tut es ja aber unbedingt sinnvoll ist es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Jason (4. August 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Schlicht und einfach. Warum nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (4. August 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du hier schon mehrere Posen mit knallig pinken Spitzen gezeigt hast. Ich nehme an, das hat keine (rein) optischen Gründe. Verrätst du, für welche Bedingungen die Farbe besonders gut geeignet ist? Über andere Farben kann man in der Hinsicht ja viel lesen, aber Pink ist mir da noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2020)

Er hatte einfach noch n bissl Nagellack übrig als die Zehen fertig waren........


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du hier schon mehrere Posen mit knallig pinken Spitzen gezeigt hast. Ich nehme an, das hat keine (rein) optischen Gründe. Verrätst du, für welche Bedingungen die Farbe besonders gut geeignet ist? Über andere Farben kann man in der Hinsicht ja viel lesen, aber Pink ist mir da noch nicht untergekommen.



Im Grunde benutze ich diese Farbe gelegentlich einfach der Abwechslung wegen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass in der täglichen Praxis ein solches Neon Rot bzw. augenscheinliches Pink nahezu ähnlich gut sichtbar ist wie etwa ein Neon Orange unter den gleichen Bedingungen. Auch ein Neon Gelb verwende ich gelegentlich für meine Posenspitzen, wobei ich aber denke dass man das Neon Rot / Pink da noch immer besser erkennen kann.






Dass bei eher klassisch angehauchten Posen ein satter aber herkömmlicher Rot-, Orange-, oder aber Gelbton besser aussieht, das habe ich nebenher ebenfalls feststellen können. Für den Nahbereich und bei guten Lichtverhältnissen sind diese Farben sicherlich okay aber für den täglichen Einsatz am Wasser, mit ständig wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen und Gegebenheiten, scheinen mir Neonfarben einfach deutlich besser geeignet. Hätten unsere Altvorderen damals bereits auf Neonfarben zurückgreifen können, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher sie hätten es gemacht. Wobei ich der Abwechslung wegen auch hier gelegentlich Posenspitzen in diesen klassischen Farben bemale. So habe ich einmal ein paar kleine Posenanhänger für den Frühjahrsstrauß meiner Mutter gebastelt, Neonfarben hätten da nun wirklich nicht reingepasst und die gute Sichtbarkeit war in diesem Fall eher von geringer Bedeutung.






Die Farbe Schwarz _- da habe ich bis dato noch keine Variante in Neon gefunden  -_ ist übrigens tatsächlich eine gute Empfehlung bei starken Lichtreflexionen auf einer bewegten Wasseroberfläche. Unter bestimmten Umständen also durchaus eine Farbe mit ihrer Berechtigung im Posenkasten. Oder man färbt wenigstens einen Teil der Posenspitze in Schwarz, so wie auf dem oberen Bild zu sehen.

Weiße Posenspitzen schauen zwar Old School aus, aber über deren heutigen Praxiswert kann man natürlich streiten. Was nicht heißen muss, dass man so etwas gar nicht bauen sollte. Wer Spaß am Posenbauen hat soll da gerne kreativ werden. Zumindest interessant finde ich diesen Ansatz hier, wobei als indirekte Beleuchtung aber wohl auch eine Straßenlaterne dienen könnte. Diese Zeichnung stammt aus irgendeinem alten englischen Angelmagazin.






Nur mein damals gekauftes Neon Grün, das kommt mir dann wohl doch nicht an meine Posenspitzen. Da habe ich einiges im Internet gesehen und mir persönlich gefällt es nicht so gut.


----------



## Mescalero (4. August 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Auf die Zubehörseite kam ich über die Website eines niederländischen Posenbauers, der hatte sie verlinkt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Auf die Zubehörseite kam ich über die Website eines niederländischen Posenbauers, der hatte sie verlinkt.



Und jetzt weißt Du weder wer dieser niedeländische Posenbauer war, noch wie diese französische Seite hieß?
Das ist natürlich schade.


----------



## Mescalero (4. August 2020)

Korrekt, aber I keep searching. 
Wo kauft ihr denn ein? Rohmaterial, Draht für Kiele, Antennen usw.


----------



## Tricast (4. August 2020)

@Mescalero : Dann gehe doch einfach mal auf die Seite von meinem Freund Ronald Hammers, dobberbouw.nl. Ich denke dort findest Du alles was Du brauchst.
Die Ükelianer, die dieses Jahr auf der Stippermesse waren kennen ihn ja und haben auch ein paar Posen von ihm erhalten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Und jetzt wollen wir uns wieder dem Dosenmais-Smalltalk zuwenden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Ich habe viele unterschiedliche Quellen, angefangen vom 1 Euro-Shop um die Ecke, bis hin zu ebay & Co.
Wirklich spezielle Onlinehändler befinden sich aber eigentlich nicht darunter.
Gerne halte ich unterwegs meine Augen offen, ein Posenbastler kann schließlich vieles gebrauchen und überall etwas finden.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. August 2020)

Danke @Bankside Dreamer für die Info! Ich persönlich finde, dass das Neonpink auch seht gut mit dem türkis angehauchten Blau der Posenkörper harmoniert


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke @Bankside Dreamer für die Info! Ich persönlich finde, dass das Neonpink auch seht gut mit dem türkis angehauchten Blau der Posenkörper harmoniert



Wie gesagt, erlaubt ist sicherlich was gefällt. Wenn man sich seine Posen schon selbst bastelt, dann kann man mit den Farben auch gerne einmal etwas experimentieren. Nebenbei heben sich beim Angeln in Gesellschaft die eigenen Posen so etwas von der großen Masse ab, also bezüglich der meistens ja orangefarbenen Posenspitzen.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. August 2020)

Ich glaube statt wieder erfolglos die Rotaugen im See zu suchen, werde ich diesen Winter wohl auch mal mehr Zeit in Posenbau investieren müssen.


----------



## Mescalero (4. August 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Mescalero : Dann gehe doch einfach mal auf die Seite von meinem Freund Ronald Hammers, dobberbouw.nl. Ich denke dort findest Du alles was Du brauchst.
> Die Ükelianer, die dieses Jahr auf der Stippermesse waren kennen ihn ja und haben auch ein paar Posen von ihm erhalten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> ...


Der Ronald wars! 

Und auf seiner Seite findet sich tatsächlich der Link zu dem französischen Laden https://www.peche-accessoires.com/
Vielen Dank!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352422



Dein Problem ist schnell gelöst lieber Freddy.
Bei Betrachtung des Fotos sieht man wo der Fehler liegt, die Kante unten für die Schlaufe des Kiels ist schräg geschnitten. Wenn du den Schnitt gerade machst hat zum einen das Ringchen mehr Platz und der Bogen unten wird größer werden. 
Ich hab das ganze mal schnell dargestellt:




Wenn du quasi das kleine rote Dreieck ncoh entfernst sollte alles auch beim Lakieren klappen, evtl klebt es leicht fest aber es sollte sich dann wider lösen lassen.

Bei den Farben der Posenspitzen hat wohl jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben und Wünsche. Es ist ja eine Anzeige bei einen Biss und so nimmt wohl jedes Auge das anders wahr bzw manche sehen es auf Neonorange besser und ander hald auf Pink. Meine Erfahrung geht von Neonorange (klassisch) über Neongelb bis neonhellgrün. Schwarz hab ich bereits auch schon gebaut nur sehe ich da keinen genauen Nutzen für mich. Wenn es wie bei mir im Frühjahr mit den Federkiel ins Altwasser geht sind auch die Entfernungen nicht so weit und da spielt es keine große Rolle welche Farbe die Spitze hat. Bei Wurfweiten von 5-10m sollte man selbst eine Schwarze Pose noch gut erkennen können.

Das wichtigste dabei sie muss Sichtbar für den Angler sein.


----------



## Mescalero (5. August 2020)

#posenfarbe
Nach meinem Empfinden ist das meist Geschmacksache aber es gibt Situationen, in denen man orange oder gelbe Spitzen nicht mehr gut sehen kann. Bei Wind und Gegenlicht z.B., wenn die Wasseroberfläche glitzert und aussieht wie zerknüllte Alufolie.
Da wirkt eine schwarze Posenantenne Wunder, die kann man plötzlich viel besser erkennen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da wirkt eine schwarze Posenantenne Wunder, die kann man plötzlich viel besser erkennen.




Gut wenn man etwas schwarzen Silkonschlauch  dabei hat.
Einfach ein Stück auf die Antenne stecken und schon kann man die Pose wieder  sehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinode aus meiner damaligen Schaffenszeit habe ich aber noch gerettet. Sind zwar keine Posen, aber die wirtschaftliche Lage im damaligen Osten brachte ungeahnte Fähigkeiten zu Tage
> (Material Hobbyplast, PUR-Lack und Sicherheitsnadeln aus "Edel"stahl) :
> Anhang anzeigen 352400


Wunderschöne Wobbler. Haben die Teile schon mal Wasser gesehen?


----------



## Blueser (5. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Yep, und damals auch gefangen. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich wieder mehr als aktiv, aber gefangen habe ich damit noch nix. Ist zur Zeit aber eh schlecht bei uns mit Spinnangeln. Deshalb die Posen ...
> ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist schnell gelöst lieber Freddy.
> Bei Betrachtung des Fotos sieht man wo der Fehler liegt, die Kante unten für die Schlaufe des Kiels ist schräg geschnitten. Wenn du den Schnitt gerade machst hat zum einen das Ringchen mehr Platz und der Bogen unten wird größer werden.
> Ich hab das ganze mal schnell dargestellt:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tipp Josef. 

Aktuell ist diese Pose bereits fertig lackiert, jetzt wieder an ihr herumzuschnitzen oder aber nachträglich doch wieder einen Sprengring anzubringen, ich denke damit zerwürge ich mir die fertige Pose am Ende nur. Ich werde demnächst noch einmal eine solche Pose bauen und die Schlaufe getreu deinem Hinweis gestalten.

Bezüglich der Farben für die Posenspitzen hast Du absolut recht, jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben und Wünsche. Solange das eigene Auge die Posenspitze gut erkennt, solange ist die Farbe genau richtig gewählt. Beim Angeln im Nahbereich erscheint mir die Farbe auch eher zweitrangig, da können wie gesagt auch gerne einmal keine Neonfarben zum Einsatz kommen, sondern ein klassisches und schönes Rot oder aber Gelb.

Mir persönlich taugen die Farben Neonorange und Schwarz am meisten. Schwarz empfinde ich bei Gegenlicht und bei Spiegelungen auf der Wasseroberfläche
dabei schon als recht gut sichtbar. Aber jeder sieht das wohl ein bisschen anders, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut wenn man etwas schwarzen Silkonschlauch  dabei hat.
> Einfach ein Stück auf die Antenne stecken und schon kann man die Pose wieder  sehen.



Oder man besitzt daheim einen 3D-Drucker und "erschafft" sich schnell ein paar Posen mit schwarzen Spitzen. 







Dieses Set von Posen ist an die klassischen und feinen Canal-Waggler angelehnt, welche die Engländer gerne zum Fischen in ihren alten Kanälen benutzen.
Zum Fischen benutzt man am besten einen Posenadapter, so kann man je nach Lichtverhältnis schnell eine Pose mit schwarzer Spitze montieren und umgekehrt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. August 2020)

Oder man nimmt einen schwarzen Edding, zwar nicht schön aber im Notfall geht's.


----------



## Blueser (5. August 2020)

Einer meiner am besten sichtbare Waggler hat oben orange, in der Mitte weiß und darunter schwarz. Werde ich für meine potentiellen Posen im Auge behalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. August 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt einen schwarzen Edding, zwar nicht schön aber im Notfall geht's.



Der Professor und Du haben schon recht, zur Not findet sich wohl immer eine Möglichkeit die Posenspitzen am Wasser spontan schwarz zu färben.
Wenn man sich seine Posen aber sowieso selbst baut, dann kann man sich natürlich auch direkt ein paar Posen mit schwarzer Spitze herstellen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Einer meiner am besten sichtbare Waggler hat oben orange, in der Mitte weiß und darunter schwarz. Werde ich für meine potentiellen Posen im Auge behalten.



Orange-Weiß-Schwarz ist top!  -  Richard Walker himself soll das damals ganz genauso gehalten haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. August 2020)

Zwar liegt der Bau schon etwas zurück,
aber bei den aktuell vorherrschenden sommerlichen Temperaturen passt das abendliche Fischen an der Wasseroberfläche sicherlich gut in's Bild.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2020)

Eine alte Stippe aus Bambus oder aber Pfefferrohr würde dieses Set sicherlich komplettieren...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2020)

Support your local Chinese Restaurant!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2020)

Korkproppen für Hecht & Co.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2020)

Die sehen toll aus.
Kork hat schon was für Posen.


Was heißt die Aufschrift?
FL, FE .... ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2020)

Vielen Dank. 

Diese Posen sind aus Sektkorken, Bambusspieß und Federkiel entstanden.
Ich denke Korkposen sollte man nach Möglichkeit nicht großartig farbig bemalen,
dafür schaut der Kork unter dem Klarlack einfach viel zu gut aus.

Die Aufschrift der Posen lautet kurz und knapp *FL*.
Da ich meine Posen gerne senkrecht beschriften möchte ist der Platz meist knapp,
daher gestallte ich die beiden Buchstaben etwas ineinander geraten.

Einige Posenbauer schreiben halbe Romane auf ihre Posen, das gefällt mir nicht so gut.
Die Initalen und das Baujahr reichen mir vollkommen aus.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ....Einige Posenbauer schreiben halbe Romane auf ihre Posen, das gefällt mir nicht so gut.
> Die Initalen und das Baujahr reichen mir vollkommen aus.



Das sehe ich auch so, 2 Buchstaben und 2 Zahlen fürs Jahr reichen aus.
Jenachdem wie man dann schreibt ist eine Identifikation immer gegeben.
Es ist auch immer schwierig das ganze sauber hinzubekommen sonst versaut man am Ende noch die ganze Pose.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Korkproppen für Hecht & Co.


Ich wußte jetzt nicht, dass kleine Hechtschädel förderlich für das Interesse und Anlocken der großen sind.
Aber man lernt so dazu!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so, 2 Buchstaben und 2 Zahlen fürs Jahr reichen aus.


Das wichtige, die (fortlaufende) Nr. der Pose fehlt.
Damit man die genaue Ausbleiung vermerken kann, die besten Fangerfolge zuordnen kann, usw.

"Jede (überlebende) Pose erzählt eine Geschichte!"


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich wußte jetzt nicht, dass kleine Hechtschädel förderlich für das Interesse und Anlocken der großen sind.
> Aber man lernt so dazu!



Das hängt vor allem mit dem Mana zusammen, welches auf die so präsentierten Posen übergeht.
Eigentlich recht schnell erklärt, so kann jeder etwas lernen.

Große Hechtschädel, am besten noch von ausgestopften 1 Meter Plus Exemplaren, sind nicht nur schlecht für's Karma, sondern auch für's Mana.
Bei den Schädeln kleinerer Hechte, beziehungsweise das was von deren sinnvollen Verwertung übrig geblieben ist, verhält sich die Sache genau andersherum.

Das ist so ein alter Indianer und Respekt Hokuspokus.
Wer sich daran hält wird viele weitere schöne Hechte fangen und so Petrus will ist irgendwann dann auch der große Hecht darunter.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das wichtige, die (fortlaufende) Nr. der Pose fehlt.
> Damit man die genaue Ausbleiung vermerken kann, die besten Fangerfolge zuordnen kann, usw.
> 
> "Jede (überlebende) Pose erzählt eine Geschichte!"



Da hast du recht - beim nächsten Mal werde ich mit Bar- bzw. Strichcodes arbeiten. 

_**Piep**_


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da hast du recht - beim nächsten Mal werde ich mit Bar- bzw. Strichcodes arbeiten.
> 
> _**Piep**_



Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2020)

Apropos Codes, ich habe einmal irgendwo gelesen, dass einige Posenbauer ihre Posen mit einem Farbcode versehen.
Da steht zum Beispiel ein *roter Punkt* für ein SSG-Shot oder aber ein *blauer Punkt* für ein BB-Spaltblei.
Keine schlechte Idee, wobei ich eher mit einfarbigen & simplen Symbolen / Zeichen arbeiten würde.

_Punkt, Punkt, Komma, Strich - fertig ist das Bleigewicht!_


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2020)

Diese Pose entstand für einen Arbeitskollegen, der jedes Jahr in seine alte Heimat nach Chile reist,
um dort mit der Zweihandrute auf Chinook und große Brown Trouts zu fischen.











Einen chilenischen Fluss oder aber einen der glasklaren Seen hat diese Pose bisher allerdings wohl noch nie gesehen, er ist vom Fliegenfischen einfach nicht abzubringen. Da muss ich ihm wohl noch einen pinken Federjig binden und meine Centrepin ausleihen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2020)

Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut.


----------



## phirania (22. August 2020)

Schöne Teile.
Weinkorken hab ich noch reichlich,jetzt finde die auch endlich verwertung......


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Schöne Teile.
> Weinkorken hab ich noch reichlich,jetzt finde die auch endlich verwertung......



Nur zu! 
Für den Wein hast Du hoffentlich ebenfalls eine sinnvolle Verwertung finden können.

Wobei mir zum Posenbasteln Sektkorken aus den folgenden Gründen besser gefallen:

_1) Es ist zuvor kein Korkenzieher durch den Korken gegangen. Das heißt beim späteren Bauen läuft man nicht so schnell Gefahr,
dass einem der Korken irgendwo wegbröselt.

2) Weinkorken, sofern es sich dabei überhaupt noch um richtigen Kork handelt, bestehen oftmals entweder aus gewachsenem Kork
oder aber aus sehr fein granuliertem Kork. Zur Bearbeitung und auch für die spätere Optik sagen mir grob granulierte Sektkorken daher mehr zu._


Nachtrag:
Da ich eher der Bier & Korn Fraktion angehöre, lasse ich mir die Sektkorken übrigens von meinen Mitmenschen _"ersaufen". _


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. August 2020)

Nachdem ich ja erst kürzlich gefragt wurde wann ich den mal wider etwas baue war meine Antwort das ich momentan ein kleines Schaffensproblem bzw Motivationsproblem habe.
Material sammelt ich ja immer und in den Boxen liegt auch noch genügend......am Baumaterial sollte es mir wohl nie fehlen.
 Da ich heute beim einkaufen in der Drogerie war konnte ich nicht widerstehen und mir paar neue Pinsel mitzunehmen.







Mal sehen wanns mich wider packt und ich Lust habe etwas neues anzugreifen.

Bis es soweit ist zeig ich euch ein paar ältere Posen aus 2016.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Mal sehen wanns mich wider packt und ich Lust habe etwas neues anzugreifen.



_Wir wollen die Posen sehen, wir wollen die Posen sehen... _


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Support your local Chinese Restaurant!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353241


Das ist ja mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine gute Idee.



Die Stäbchen vom "Chinamann" sind tatsächlich sehr vielseitig einsetzbar.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Stäbchen vom "Chinamann" sind tatsächlich sehr vielseitig einsetzbar.



Jeweils die blaue und auch die rotbraune Pose ganz rechts sind ebenfalls mit einem kurzen Stück Stäbchen gefertigt.
Diese Idee stammt aber nicht von mir, ich habe sie so einmal in einem Buch gesehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Jeweils die blaue und auch die rotbraune Pose ganz rechts sind ebenfalls mit einem kurzen Stück Stäbchen gefertigt.
> Diese Idee stammt aber nicht von mir, ich habe sie so einmal in einem Buch gesehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353698


 Sehr schöne Teile. Top


----------



## Mikesch (22. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ...
> _1) Es ist zuvor kein Korkenzieher durch den Korken gegangen. Das heißt beim späteren Bauen läuft man nicht so schnell Gefahr,
> dass einem der Korken irgendwo wegbröselt._
> ...


Es gibt auch Weinflaschenöffner ohne Spirale.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Weinflaschenöffner ohne Spirale.



Kein Grund ein gutes Bier oder aber einen eiskalten Korn stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Michael.S (22. August 2020)

Ich habe mir heute grade Gedanken gemacht einzelne Posen gegen Bruch zu schützen , ich bin da auf Reagenzgläser gestoßen , die gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Größen mit Verschluß , was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Tobias85 (23. August 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute grade Gedanken gemacht einzelne Posen gegen Bruch zu schützen , ich bin da auf Reagenzgläser gestoßen , die gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Größen mit Verschluß , was haltet ihr davon ?



Du willst also etwas zerbrechliches mit etwas noch zerbrechlicherem schützen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. August 2020)

Reagenzgläser, auch wenn diese eventuell in bruchfester Form erhältlich sein sollten, halte ich ebenfalls für nicht sehr geeignet.
Vielleicht gingen Bambusstücke, in den entsprechenden Durchmessern und an den Enden mit Kork verschlossen?
Wobei einzeln geschützte Posen wohl nicht wirklich Sinn machen, ein paar sollte man schon zusammenfassen.

Eventuell könnten Federmäppchen eine praktische Alternative für den Transport der Posen darstellen?
Diese gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Formen & Größen, sowie sind sie für einen relativ schlanken Taler erhältlich und beliebig anpassbar.

Zuhause lagern meine selbstgebauten Posen lose, in mit Küchenpapier ausgelegten Holzboxen.
Eine klassische hölzerne Posenkiste, für den Transport der Posen an's Wasser, muss ich mir erst noch bauen oder aber zweckentfremden.

Was die dauerhafte Lagerung der Posen in diesen oftmals geschlitzten Schaumgummistreifen anbelangt, zumindest die Lacke älterer Posen
werden davon angegriffen und man kann sich so unter Umständen den kompletten Posenbestand ruinieren. Wer etwas auf seine Posen hält,
sollte sie also ähnlich sorgsam behandeln wie andere Leute ihre geliebten Wobbler oder aber feinen Fliegen.


----------



## Michael.S (23. August 2020)

Alternative wäre noch eine Acrylglasröhre , gibt es günstig als Meterware in verschiedenen Durchmessern , könnte mann passgenau zurechtsägen , da müste man sich nur noch die passenden Stopfen Basteln  , ich nehme meist nur eine Ersatzpose mit zum Angeln , deshalb sollte das ganze möglichtst Platzsparend sein


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eventuell könnten Federmäppchen eine praktische Alternative für den Transport der Posen darstellen?


die nutze ich wenn es mal mit kleinem Gepäck los geht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. August 2020)

@Thomas. 
Na diese Posentasche ist doch super! 
Mit dem Karomuster schaut sie sogar etwas klassisch aus.

Damals wurden unter anderem ja gerne dieses einfachen "Posenrollen" genutzt, ähnlich wie für das Bordwerkzeug von Fahrzeugen,
ich denke ein solches Federmäppchen erfüllt diese Funktion ähnlich gut. Für eher kurze und nicht zu dünne Posen kann ich
mir das sehr gut vorstellen. Sicherlich eine tolle Tasche für Barschbobber oder aber Loafer Posen, ich werde mich einmal nach einem
geeigneten Federmäppchen umschauen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. August 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Alternative wäre noch eine Acrylglasröhre , gibt es günstig als Meterware in verschiedenen Durchmessern , könnte mann passgenau zurechtsägen , da müste man sich nur noch die passenden Stopfen Basteln  , ich nehme meist nur eine Ersatzpose mit zum Angeln , deshalb sollte das ganze möglichtst Platzsparend sein



Acrylglas ist schon stabiler aber gibt es tatsächlich solche Röhrchen?
Die Wandstärke soll ja auch nicht zu dick sein.

Ich könnte mir noch diese relativ stabilen und transparenten Kunststoffröhrchen vorstellen,
so wie sie gerne für Pickerspitzen benutzt werden. Die einzelne Pose eventuell noch in Küchenpapier
eingewickelt und dann klappert da auch nichts herum. Ich denke dieser Schutz sollte ausreichend sein.


----------



## Tobias85 (23. August 2020)

Alternativ Kabelrohre aus dem Baumarkt. Sind zwar nicht durchsichtig, aber in vielen Durchmessern erhältlich und kostet um die 2€ pro 2m


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alternativ Kabelrohre aus dem Baumarkt. Sind zwar nicht durchsichtig, aber in vielen Durchmessern erhältlich und kostet um die 2€ pro 2m



Diese Dinger hatte ich jetzt gar nicht auf dem Schirm, im Baumarkt findet man als findiger Angler schon viele nützliche Sachen.
Bis auf die fehlende Durchsichtigkeit des Materials sicherlich die praktikabelste Lösung.


----------



## Tobias85 (23. August 2020)

Die bieten sich auch super als Ersatz an, wenn mal eins der Röhrchen für Feederspitzen kaputt geht.


----------



## el.Lucio (23. August 2020)

Vielleicht findest du ja diese Posenrohre irgendwo. https://www.angel-berger.de/angel-b...MI25vEjJ6x6wIVFbd3Ch1TyQbBEAQYAiABEgIT__D_BwE


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alternativ Kabelrohre aus dem Baumarkt. Sind zwar nicht durchsichtig, aber in vielen Durchmessern erhältlich





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Dinger hatte ich jetzt gar nicht auf dem Schirm, im Baumarkt findet man als findiger Angler schon viele nützliche Sachen.
> Bis auf die fehlende Durchsichtigkeit des Materials sicherlich die praktikabelste Lösung


kann ich mit dienen


----------



## Michael.S (23. August 2020)

Für kurze Posen kann man auch diese Brausetablettenröhrchen nehmen da ist dann auch der passende Verschluß dabei , Acrylglasrohre gibt es in sehr vielen Durchmessern zb. Amazon , da findet man auch passende Stopfen dafür , entweder aus Kork oder Gummi wobei die aus Gummi auch bündig Abschließen , Korkstopfen oder Rohrstopfen eingeben


----------



## Hering 58 (23. August 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die nutze ich wenn es mal mit kleinem Gepäck los geht
> Anhang anzeigen 353703
> Anhang anzeigen 353704


Na diese Posentasche ist doch super!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. August 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann ich mit dienen
> Anhang anzeigen 353723


Ist das ein Kabelkanal?


----------



## Tobias85 (23. August 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kabelkanal?



Ja, sieht so aus. Ich meinte allerdings die runden Kabelrohre.


----------



## Thomas. (25. August 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kabelkanal?


ja,
im Auto habe ich noch sowas liegen passen aber nur Kurze rein


----------



## Hering 58 (25. August 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja,
> im Auto habe ich noch sowas liegen passen aber nur Kurze rein


Das ist auch eine gute Idee.


----------



## Thomas. (26. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> Na diese Posentasche ist doch super!
> Mit dem Karomuster schaut sie sogar etwas klassisch aus.
> 
> ...











						Armeefarbene Stifterolle Pinseltasche Rollmäppchen aus Canvas-Leinenstoff  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Armeefarbene Stifterolle Pinseltasche Rollmäppchen aus Canvas-Leinenstoff bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. August 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Armeefarbene Stifterolle Pinseltasche Rollmäppchen aus Canvas-Leinenstoff  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Armeefarbene Stifterolle Pinseltasche Rollmäppchen aus Canvas-Leinenstoff bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Also das ist doch nun wirklich mal ein super Tipp!   
Eventuell näht man zur Stabilisierung irgendwo noch einen entsprechend langen Holzstab ein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

In Anlehnung hieran habe ich mir jetzt einen Federhalter gebaut, zum Beschriften meiner selbstgebauten Posen.

















Beste Grüße

Freddy


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2020)

Wow.
Cooles Teil.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wow. Cooles Teil.



Vielen Dank! 

Die Idee dazu hatte ich schon länger bzw. habe ich dieses Bild von dem Posen-Federhalter schon vor einiger Zeit entdeckt.
Mal schauen, vielleicht kann man so etwas auch mit einer Feder aus echtem Federkiel bauen?

Mit Schilf geht es auf jeden Fall auch, hier ein früher Versuch...


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2020)

Was ein cooles Teil.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Was ein cooles Teil.



Vielen Dank auch Dir.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Das ist leider Schreibgerät, auch Füllfederhalter und Füller, das mich als Benutzer ausschließt. Ich bin Linkshänder und nach spätestens einer halben Seite DIN A5 endet es in einem heillosen Geschmiere.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2020)

Vielleicht bastelt er ja für dich mal n Griffel und ne Tontafel mit Cane oder Quill Rahmen.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Tontafeln, oder gleich Hammer und Meissel wären sicher erfolgversprechend. Am Versuch, mich auf rechts und zu schöner Schrift zu treiben, scheiterten schon in den späten 60ern alle Pädagogen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist leider Schreibgerät, auch Füllfederhalter und Füller, das mich als Benutzer ausschließt.



Vor einiger Zeit habe ich nach langer Abstinenz wieder zum Füller bzw. Füllfederhalter zurückgefunden.
Damals in der Schule musste man ja damit schreiben, immer brav mit königsblauer Tinte aus dem 08/15 Lamy oder Pelikan.

Nach der Schule hatte ich die Füller erstmal satt und schrieb, wie wohl viele, mit dem Kugelschreiber meine Texte.
Bedingt durch weiterführende Schulen war ich das Schreiben mit den billigen Werbekulis aber irgendwann überdrüssig und so legte mir einen relativ teuren Alu-Kugelschreiber von Porsche Design zu. Eigentlich voll bescheuert, das Teil konnte man in der Pause nicht mal am Platz liegen lassen, sonst wäre es einem direkt geklaut worden. Meinen bisher ersten und einzigen "Porsche" habe ich mir dann allerdings durch meinen anschließenden Geiz ruiniert. Ich Sparfuchs dachte die teure Großraummine von Faber-Castell durch eine günstige Mine aus dem Mäc-Geiz Laden ersetzen zu können. Augenscheinlich besaßen sie dieselbe Größe aber irgendwo gab es scheinbar ein "Mü" Unterschied. Jedenfalls habe ich mir damit den Drehmechanismus des teuren Kugelschreibers leider irgendwie versaut.

Heute schreibe ich mit einem Kaweco Sport in Navy Blue, ein toller kleiner Füllfederhalter, welchen es in dieser Form schon sehr lange gibt.
Zwar lediglich aus Kunststoff aber trotzdem _"Made in Germany"_ und von einem super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht bastelt er ja für sich mal n Griffel und ne Tontafel mit Cane oder Quill Rand.



Collegeblöcke aus Papyrus, das wäre doch mal eine Idee.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. September 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Wider eine Super Idee die du erstklassig umgesetzt hast.....Respekt für diese Arbeit.
Was den Andal betrifft den könntest du noch so was einzigartiges bauen und er würde immer was finden wo er meckern würde.
Freddy es freut mich immer wider mit welcher Hingabe und Ausdauer du deine Projekte immer umsetzt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Wider eine Super Idee die du erstklassig umgesetzt hast.....Respekt für diese Arbeit.
> Was den Andal betrifft den könntest du noch so was einzigartiges bauen und er würde immer was finden wo er meckern würde.
> Freddy es freut mich immer wider mit welcher Hingabe und Ausdauer du deine Projekte immer umsetzt



Vielen Dank Josef!  
Auch wenn ich es nun schon ein paar Mal erwähnt habe,
es waren Deine Posen die mich damals angefixt haben es auch einmal zu probieren.


----------



## Jason (23. September 2020)

Freddy, also ich muss schon sagen, dass hast du sehr gut umgesetzt. Hast ein Bild erspäht und dich an die Arbeit gemacht, um so etwas nachzubauen. Respekt und Hut ab. Auf deinem Bild wo du deine Inspiration her hast, ist die Schreibfeder angewickelt. Könnte man die Feder anwickeln oder ist das nicht machbar? Kommt bestimmt auf das Ende der Feder an. Aber ist echt toll geworden. Und damit beschriftest du jetzt deine Posen? Unfassbar!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Wider eine Super Idee die du erstklassig umgesetzt hast.....Respekt für diese Arbeit.
> Was den Andal betrifft den könntest du noch so was einzigartiges bauen und er würde immer was finden wo er meckern würde.
> Freddy es freut mich immer wider mit welcher Hingabe und Ausdauer du deine Projekte immer umsetzt


Bevor ich zum Schönschreiber mutiere, wird er eher das Perpetuum Mobile erfinden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bevor ich zum Schönschreiber mutiere, wird er eher das Perpetuum Mobile erfinden.



*Challenge accepted!





*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Freddy, also ich muss schon sagen, dass hast du sehr gut umgesetzt. Hast ein Bild erspäht und dich an die Arbeit gemacht, um so etwas nachzubauen. Respekt und Hut ab. Auf deinem Bild wo du deine Inspiration her hast, ist die Schreibfeder angewickelt. Könnte man die Feder anwickeln oder ist das nicht machbar? Kommt bestimmt auf das Ende der Feder an. Aber ist echt toll geworden. Und damit beschriftest du jetzt deine Posen? Unfassbar!!!
> 
> Gruß Jason




Auch Dir vielen Dank Jason!   
Ob die Schreibfeder an der Spitze nun angewickelt ist oder aber ob hier die künstlerische Freiheit ins Spiel kommt, dass kann man auf dem Bild leider nicht so genau erkennen. Wobei man dort sicherlich schon eine Feder anwickeln könnte. Beim Anwickeln sehe ich ich allerdings das Problem, dass die Verbindung dann fix ist, zumindest wenn man die Wicklung hinterher lackiert und möchte dass alles ordentlich aussieht. Daher ist mein Federhalter so gestaltet, dass man die alte Feder jederzeit entfernen und eine neue Feder einschieben kann. Gerade solche filigranen Schreibfedern verbiegen schnell einmal oder nutzen sich ab.

Mit diesem Federhalter beschrifte ich dann zukünftig meine Posen, ja. Mit Tinte & Papier kann man, wie oben gezeigt, dabei auch Briefe damit schreiben. Bei der Beschriftung von Rutenblanks wird übrigens ebenfalls gerne mit Tusche & Feder gearbeitet, so bin ich im Grunde auch auf diese Idee gekommen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. September 2020)

Weil Knicklichter jüngst im Ükel Thema waren...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Da im Board bereits die ersten Lebkuchenrezepte ausgetauscht werden, diese Anhänger entstanden einst als Weihnachts- und Geburtstagsgeschenk.
Aufgrund der schöneren Optik habe ich mich damals bewusst gegen Neonfarben an den Posenspitzen entschieden, für einen klassischen Look sozusagen.














Finde die Posen. 






Sicherlich auch etwas für den stilechten Weihnachtsbaum im Anglerhaushalt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2020)

Die Posen machen sich super an dem Weihnachts........dings......ääähhhh....strauch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Posen machen sich super an dem Weihnachts........dings......ääähhhh....strauch.



Vielen Dank. 

Der Dekostrauß meiner Mutter, je nach Jahreszeit kommt anderes "Gestrüpp" & Deko hinein.
Am besten passen die bunten Posen zu ihrer Frühjahresversion, wenn die Zweige schon etwas austreiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Am besten passen die bunten Posen zu ihrer Frühjahresversion, wenn die Zweige schon etwas austreiben.




Das glaub ich gern.
Mit frischen Grün dazu fühlt man sich gleich wie am Wasser im Lenz.


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Wunderschöne Objekte. Dein Stil gefällt mir.  Aber das weißt du ja. Eine Frage habe ich zu der schwarzen Pose auf Bild 2. Hast du sie mit schwarzem Garn durchgewickelt, oder ist sie mit schwarzer Farbe versehen. Bei dem Schilfstick
daneben warst du auch sehr kreativ. In der Mitte ein wenig angekokelt und mit goldenem Garn verziert. Das sieht echt gut aus. Bei dir kann man sich einige Sachen abgucken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Wunderschöne Objekte. Dein Stil gefällt mir.  Aber das weißt du ja. Eine Frage habe ich zu der schwarzen Pose auf Bild 2. Hast du sie mit schwarzem Garn durchgewickelt, oder ist sie mit schwarzer Farbe versehen. Bei dem Schilfstick
> daneben warst du auch sehr kreativ. In der Mitte ein wenig angekokelt und mit goldenem Garn verziert. Das sieht echt gut aus. Bei dir kann man sich einige Sachen abgucken.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielen Dank auch dir Jason. 
Es freut mich wenn dir meine Art Posen zu bauen gefällt, ab und zu gelingt mir eine.

Da mir dieser geflammte Bambus an alten Angelruten und Kescherstäben sehr gut gefällt, wollte ich mit meinen Schilfposen etwas ähnliches anstellen. Die Posen etwas verzieren, ohne sie dabei ihres natürlichen Charakters zu berauben. Da ist mir die Idee gekommen, einmal zu versuchen diese typischen Knoten irgendwie nachzubilden. Ob mir das Ganze am Ende realistisch gelungen ist, das weiß ich nicht aber auf jeden Fall schaut es ganz stimmig aus. Definitiv steckt ein Plan dahinter und kein anfänglicher Unfall und ein nachträgliches Kaschieren, wie man auch annehmen könnte.

Der Loafer auf dem zweiten Bild ist nicht mit schwarzem Garn durchgewickelt, sondern ist der Körper angemalt. Bei genauerem Hinsehen handelt es sich jedoch nicht um die Farbe Schwarz. Auf diesem Bild erkennt man es vielleicht etwas besser. Um welche Farbe handelt es sich?






Ich habe mir aus verschiedenen Farben einen dunklen auberginefarbenen Ton angerührt. Je nach Lichteinfall erscheinen die so bemalten Posen entweder klassisch schwarz oder sie schimmern in einem dezenten Aubergine. Für klassisch angehauchte Posen gefällt mir diese Farbe sehr gut, gerade auch in Verbindung mit einem satten Rot und sichtbaren Teilen aus Bambus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Oktober 2020)

Das perverseste ist ja, wenn man mit solchen tollen Posen Angeln geht. Da denkt man mehr an einen Posenverlust als an den Fisch. Sie sind einfach ein Traum.


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das perverseste ist ja, wenn man mit solchen tollen Posen Angeln geht. Da denkt man mehr an einen Posenverlust als an den Fisch. Sie sind einfach ein Traum.


Ja, lieber Heiner, dass stimmt. Ich hab mal eine selbstgebaute verloren. Danach hab ich keinen Bock mehr zu angeln. Aber ich habe mich gefangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das perverseste ist ja, wenn man mit solchen tollen Posen Angeln geht. Da denkt man mehr an einen Posenverlust als an den Fisch. Sie sind einfach ein Traum.



Vielen Dank.   

Deshalb habe ich diese Posen quasi schon im Vorfeld eigens für das Gestrüpp konzipiert. 
Mit dieser "Opfergabe" hoffe ich Petrus milde zu stimmen und möglichst selten einmal eine Pose im echten Einsatz zu lassen.

Sollte ich tatsächlich einmal eine meiner Posen unwiederbringlich beim Angeln verlieren, so baue ich mir einfach eine möglichst ähnliche Pose neu.
Bisher sind alles Einzelstücke, das Original wäre also tatsächlich dann weg.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Wobei es natürlich auch relativ einfache Posen gibt, deren Verlust wäre dann nicht ganz so dramatisch bzw. wird man mit jedem Nachbau besser.


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer 
Jetzt kann man es besser erkennen. Den Farbton hast du gut getroffen. Auberginefarben hat was. 
Das anflammen von Posen gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Bei meiner nächsten Charge sind auch welche dabei. 




Hier ist eine davon. Diese hier wurde von mir unter einem Teelicht verziert. Mal schauen, ob sich das Endergebnis sehen lassen kann. Probieren geht über studieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei es natürlich auch relativ einfache Posen gibt, deren Verlust wäre dann nicht ganz so dramatisch bzw. wird man mit jedem Nachbau besser.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356674


Die simplen Posen, wie du sagst hast du aber schön in Szene gestellt. Aber trotzdem steckt eine Menge Arbeit dahinter. Sag ehrlich: "Die haben noch kein Wasser gesehen". 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Diese hier wurde von mir unter einem Teelicht verziert. Mal schauen, ob sich das Endergebnis sehen lassen kann. Probieren geht über studieren.



Dann mal zu, wir sind schon gespannt auf das sicherlich gut aussehende Ergebnis. 
Ich flamme meine Schilfposen bisher mit dem Feuerzeug. Allerdings muss man sehr dabei aufpassen, dass sie kein Feuer dabei fangen. Sobald das Schilf einmal kurz gebrannt hat, ist es an dieser Stelle verkohlt und wird auch instabil. Viele zuvor bereits bearbeitete Rohlinge sind auf diese Weise leider ein Fall für den Mülleimer geworden. Aber Übung macht den Meister und wie du schon richtig sagst, geht probieren über studieren.

Für mein damaliges "Wickelbrettchen" für die Stippmontagen bzw. für dieses aufgetrennte Stück Bambus habe ich seinerzeit einen Brandmalkolben zum Verzieren verwendet. Bisher habe ich das noch nicht mit Posen ausprobiert, es geht aber sicherlich auch dort. Wobei die relativ einfache Handhabung des Kolbens wohl zum übereifrigen Verzieren einlädt, was am Ende eventuell kontraproduktiv ist. Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann mal zu, wir sind schon gespannt auf das sicherlich gut aussehende Ergebnis.
> Ich flamme meine Schilfposen bisher mit dem Feuerzeug. Allerdings muss man sehr dabei aufpassen, dass sie kein Feuer dabei fangen. Sobald das Schilf einmal kurz gebrannt hat, ist es an dieser Stelle verkohlt und wird auch instabil. Viele zuvor bereits bearbeitete Rohlinge sind auf diese Weise leider ein Fall für den Mülleimer geworden. Aber Übung macht den Meister und wie du schon richtig sagst, geht probieren über studieren.
> 
> Für mein damaliges "Wickelbrettchen" für die Stippmontagen bzw. für dieses aufgetrennte Stück Bambus habe ich seinerzeit einen Brandmalkolben zum Verzieren verwendet. Bisher habe ich das noch nicht mit Posen ausprobiert, es geht aber sicherlich auch dort. Wobei die relativ einfache Handhabung des Kolbens wohl zum übereifrigen Verzieren einlädt, was am Ende eventuell kontraproduktiv ist. Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden.
> ...


Ideen hast du ja. Das muss man wirklich sagen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Sag ehrlich: "Die haben noch kein Wasser gesehen".



Erkennst Du die Avon Pose wieder? 












Nachtrag:
Kommt Zeit, kommt Einsatz. Auf jeden Fall baue ich mir die Posen zum Benutzen und nicht nur für die Posenbox.


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kommt Zeit, kommt Einsatz. Auf jeden Fall baue ich mir die Posen zum Benutzen und nicht nur für die Posenbox


Ich baue meist auch für mich. Aber ich bereite auch gern anderen Menschen eine Freude damit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich baue meist auch für mich. Aber ich bereite auch gern anderen Menschen eine Freude damit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


... und Da bist Du wirklich gut drin, lieber Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... und Da bist Du wirklich gut drin, lieber Jason


dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Oktober 2020)

Das sind einfach Traumposen mit viel Liebe zum Detail und aus Naturmaterialien, das gefällt mir besonders! 

In meiner Jugendzeit haben wir in der Jugendgruppe meines damaligen Vereines auch Posen gebastelt: Aus Kork und Balsaholz, das wurden meistens Strömungsposen. An ner Bohrmaschine mit Tisch Halterung wurde eine dünne Schraube ohne Kopf eingespannt und an dieser der Korken oder das Balsaholzstück zentriert eingedreht. Dann wurde eingeschaltet und mittels Schleifpapier der Posenkörper gedreht. Nun noch ein Drahtstück durchgesteckt und verklebt, Antenne drauf und in der Seite noch eine kleine Öse gesteckt. Alles wurde noch lackiert und fertig! 
Aus Strohalmen aus einer bestimmten Kunststoffsorte haben wir uns Feststell-Posen zum Stippen gefertigt (Enden wurden sachte erwärmt und zusammengedreht). 

Das waren dann billige, einfach und schnell herzustellende Posen! 
Sogar Bleie haben wir uns damals selbst gegossen... 
Wir hatten zum Basteln auch entsprechende Räumlichkeiten, wo wir soviel Dreck machen konnten, wie wir wollten!

Jetzt bin ich überzeugter Grundangler, auch wenn nicht, würde ich am heimischen Wohnzimmer- oder Küchentisch keine Posen basteln...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich baue meist auch für mich. Aber ich bereite auch gern anderen Menschen eine Freude damit.



Verschenkt habe ich gelegentlich auch schon ein paar Posen. Natürlich bereitet einem auch das Freude, solange man eine solche selbstgebaute Pose beim Gegenüber entsprechend wertgeschätzt sieht. Verkaufen werde ich meine Posen in der derzeitigen Ausführung aber nicht, was sollte man da auch für einen Wert bestimmen?

Aber vielleicht fertige ich einmal für den Flohmarktstand meiner Schwester ein paar einfach gehaltene und relativ schnell zu bauende Posen? So könnte man sich eventuell ein paar Mark Fuffzig für neues Garn oder so etwas verdienen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das sind einfach Traumposen mit viel Liebe zum Detail und aus Naturmaterialien, das gefällt mir besonders!
> In meiner Jugendzeit haben wir in der Jugendgruppe meines damaligen Vereines auch Posen gebastelt...



Vielen Dank. 
Das mit den Naturmaterialien sehe ich genauso, am liebsten sichtbar oder in stimmiger Kombination mit angemalten Posenteilen.
Bei mir hält sich der Dreck in Grenzen, mit meinem Akkuschrauber bin ich mobil und gehe zum Schleifen einfach an die frische Luft.

Aktuell bin ich zwar in keinem Angelverein organisiert, ich könnte mir aber sehr gut vorstellen irgendwann einmal einen Posenbaukurs für entsprechend interessierte Mitglieder zu veranstalten. Früher haben wir bei Vereinstreffen auch immer Bingo bzw.* "Biss!"* gespielt, mit gesponserten Gewinnen des örtlichen Angelladens und der Wirtschaft. Zumindest für diejenigen Mitglieder die schon alles haben (wohl Erwachsene) könnte ein Satz selbstgebauter Posen durchaus einen Anreiz darstellen.


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Verschenkt habe ich gelegentlich auch schon ein paar Posen. Natürlich bereitet einem auch das Freude, solange man eine solche selbstgebaute Pose beim Gegenüber entsprechend wertgeschätzt sieht. Verkaufen werde ich meine Posen in der derzeitigen Ausführung aber nicht, was sollte man da auch für einen Wert bestimmen?
> 
> Aber vielleicht fertige ich einmal für den Flohmarktstand meiner Schwester ein paar einfach gehaltene und relativ schnell zu bauende Posen? So könnte man sich eventuell ein paar Mark Fuffzig für neues Garn oder so etwas verdienen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Deine wundervollen Posen auf einem Flohmarkt gut aufgehoben wären. Deine gezeigten Exemplare bezeugen nicht nur Können und Meisterschaft,
sondern auch ein Verständnis klassischer Posentypen, das nur am Wasser gewonnnen werden kann. Vor allem zeugen sie aber von Geschmack.
Die Kombination schöner Posen, mit einem kunstvoll verzierten Wickelbrettchen, das gleichzeitig als Schutz dient, habe ich so noch nirgendwo gesehen- eine wirklich tolle Idee. Ich gebe Dir zum Teil Recht, allerdings: Über den Wert Deiner Werke kann es keinen Zweifel geben, fast unmöglich scheint es einen Preis zu bestimmen, und ganzlich unvorstellbar ist es, sie in einem Block Gesteckschaum (1stk xx, 3stk xxx) zwischen Boney M CD-s und trüben Weingläsern zu sehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

@Minimax 
Vielen Dank, ich weiß dein Lob wirklich zu schätzen.  
Auch deine selbstgebauten Posen gefallen mir in ihrer Aufmachung sehr gut, wie ich im Zuge meines damaligen Perch Bobber Postings bereits geschrieben hatte.

Wahrscheinlich wird man auf dem Flohmarkt wohl auf allerlei "Kunstbanausen" treffen, da hast du sicherlich recht. Unsere Selbstbauten geben ja auch nicht jedem etwas. Das Gros der Angler wird mit unseren Kork- & Federkielwerken nicht viel anfangen können. Wobei ich persönlich gerade auch den Kontrast reizvoll finde, also eine klassische (von mir aus etwas verträumte) Pose an modernem und technisch kühl wirkendem Gerät zu fischen. Angler die das Angeln als Gesamterlebnis sehen, welche nicht bloß den dicken Fang für erstrebenswert halten, werden tendenziell sicherlich eher etwas mit selbstgebauten Posen anfangen können.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. Oktober 2020)

Freddy find es schön von dir deine Posen den anderen zu zeigen 
Die Ideen wo da einfließen zeig die Handschrift eines jeden Erbauers bzw "erbastlers". 
Wie immer erstklassig umgesetzt und Hub ab.

Einen Verlust einer Pose kann ich persönlich durchaus verschmerzen da ich immer mehrere einer Sorte baue und so noch welche in den Kisten liegen habe.
Was nicht mit ans Wasser kommt sind Vorlagen und Prototypen wo ich jeweils nur einen gebaut habe. Balsaholz Schwimmer hingegen werden einfach schnell und einfach nachgefertigt, gleiches gilt für Kork. Von diesen Posentypen brauche ich im Jahr aktuell bis zu 10 Stück  aufgrund des Hinternissreichen Gewässerabschnittes.
Also einfach paar Posen mehr eines Typen gebaut und man kann einen Verlust leichter Verschmerzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Perch Bobber


Einen Federkiel, eine Korkkugel aus dem Bastelladen und etwas Farbe + Lack, mehr braucht es nicht dafür.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Freddy find es schön von dir deine Posen den anderen zu zeigen
> Die Ideen wo da einfließen zeig die Handschrift eines jeden Erbauers bzw "erbastlers".
> Wie immer erstklassig umgesetzt und Hub ab.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Josef. 

Vielleicht lege ich mir im kommenden Jahr einmal eine kleine Drehbank zu, dann könnte ich wenigstens die Posenkörper schneller und vor allem auch gleichmäßiger reproduzieren. Bisher sind bei mir die Posen alles Einzelstücke. Weg ist weg und ein Nachbauen nur über Fotos & Erinnerung möglich.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Oktober 2020)

Zum Posenbauen gibt's doch auch hiermit das passende "Rohmaterial", sogar schon mit Loch! 
Sollte man in erreichbarer Nähe eines Zoos wohnen, kann man dort nach einigen Stacheln vom Stachelschwein fragen und sich aus denen auch Posen basteln... 

Ein Sortiment eurer Posen könnt ihr, schön verpackt, als Preis fürs Königsangeln oderfür die Tombola für eure Weihnachtsfeier stiften...


----------



## Jason (24. Oktober 2020)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht von meiner Herbstlichen Posenbauaktion. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich schon einige Schilfposen angefertigt. Die waren aber mehr oder weniger dahingefuscht. Nun hab ich davon einige zurück gebaut und ordendlich verarbeitet. Da ich ja nun ein Freund von Wickelgarn bin, müssen die Vorarbeiten schon stimmen. Die Übergänge sollten schon nahtlos übergehen. Sonst wird das nichts. Hier ein kleiner Auszug von den vorbereiteten Schilfriedposen. 




Da ja heute Nacht die Uhren zurückgestellt werden und es deswegen früher dunkel wird, hab ich in Zukunft noch mehr Zeit mich der Sache zu widmen. Als nächstes kommen die Federkiele dran. @dawurzelsepp , Dein Material ist vom feinsten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## subterranea (25. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> etwas Farbe + Lack



Was für Farbe/Lack verwendest du für deine Posen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Oktober 2020)

subterranea schrieb:


> Was für Farbe/Lack verwendest du für deine Posen?



Zum Bemalen meiner Posen verwende ich herkömmliche Acrylfarbe aus der Tube und zum Klarlackieren 1K Boots- bzw. Yachtlack.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenbericht von meiner Herbstlichen Posenbauaktion. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich schon einige Schilfposen angefertigt. Die waren aber mehr oder weniger dahingefuscht. Nun hab ich davon einige zurück gebaut und ordendlich verarbeitet.



Super! 

Dann kommt über die Herbst- & Wintermonate jetzt hoffentlich etwas Leben in diesen Thread und wird dürfen hier die tollsten Posen von den verschiedensten Posenbauern bestaunen. Gerade die Vielfalt macht die Sache ja erst interessant. An solche ineinander gesteckten Schilfposen habe ich mich bisher aber noch nicht gewagt. Deine Posenrohlinge sehen auf jeden Fall schon echt klasse aus und ich bin auf die fertigen Posen gespannt.

Eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor jetzt noch ein paar Schilfposen zu bauen aber wenn ich deine tollen Posen so sehe, dann schaue ich einmal nach geeigneten Schilfhalmen in meinem Sammelsurium. Vielleicht lässt sich noch etwas Gefälliges daraus basteln?


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> An solche ineinander gesteckten Schilfposen habe ich mich bisher aber noch nicht gewagt.


Hast du noch nicht? Hmm, dachte ich hab schon welche von dir gesehen. Na dann trau dich mal ran. Mit deiner Erfahrung werden das bestimmt wieder tolle Posen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es diesen Ring beweglich zu montieren, bisher verkleistert mir allerdings der Lack immer alles. Ein nachträgliches Montieren ist schwierig, da diese Sprengringe relativ klein sind und ich mir selbst mit einer winzigen Sprengringzange stets die Pose beschädige. Ein größeres Öhr und etwas Geduld & Spucke beim Lackieren sollen es nun richten. Mal schauen. Gut aussehen tut es ja aber unbedingt sinnvoll ist es sicherlich nicht.



Neue Pose, neues Glück. (rechte Pose)
Nun habe ich ihn dran den Ring und beweglich ist er dieses Mal auch geblieben.


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2020)

subterranea schrieb:


> Was für Farbe/Lack verwendest du für deine Posen?


Mach dir mal die Mühe und lies den Posenbau Thread. Dann erfährst du, welche Farben und Lacke hier die Posenbauer verwenden. Jeder arbeitet auf seine Art und Weise. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## boot (25. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schöne Posen habt ihr da gemacht super. Lg


----------



## Jason (31. Oktober 2020)

Läuft!!! Aber es gibt noch einige Hürden zu überwinden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. November 2020)

Die erste von 24 Posen habe ich fertig gewickelt zum lackieren.




Auch die kurzen Wicklungen klappten sehr gut. Hab mal wieder gemerkt, dass gute Vorarbeit das A und O ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. November 2020)

@Jason:
24 Posen, da hast du dir ja etwas vorgenommen. Deine neue Pose schaut übrigens schon sehr gut aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Baust du 24 Stück solcher Schilfposen oder sind auch andere Modelle darunter?

Scheinbar wirst du diesen Waggler mittels eines Posenadapters einsetzen oder warum hast du kein Öhr angewickelt?
Praktisch sind diese Adapter ja.


----------



## Jason (1. November 2020)

Die 24 Posen bestehen aus Schilfrohr und Federkielposen. Stopp, es sind zu zeit 26 Posen. Ich habe ja noch zwei mit Balsakörper angefertigt. Wollte eigentlich noch Korkrohlinge schleifen, aber das reicht mir erstmal.
Ja Freddy, da steht mir noch einiges an Arbeit bevor. Aber nun bin ich im Posenbaufieber. Alles andere in meinem Angelzimmer bleibt liegen. Selbst der Dreck. Hab keine Zeit zum putzen.
Ich baue Feststellposen (die brauchen ja keine Oese) und Durchlaufposen, die bekommen eine Oese drangewickelt.
Die Feststellposen bekommen Posengummis und sind so auch für flache Gewässer einsetzbar. Brauch ich ja nicht zu erklären. Das wissen ja alle.
Posenadapter sind meiner Meinung nach nur bei geraden Oesen sinnvoll. Bei den angewinkelten macht das keinen Sinn. Ich hoffe, wir sind auf der gleichen Welle mit den Posenadapter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. November 2020)

Meinst du diese hier? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Federkiele für unserem Professor sind nun auch fertig lackiert. Dieses grüne Garn scheint nach meiner Meinung nicht Vorfixiert sein. Die Posen haben einen minimalen grünen Schleier bekommen. Außerdem ist das Garn unter der Spitzenfarbe dunkel geworden. Das Ergebnis kann sich aber noch sehen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für unseren Professor hab ich auch mal 2 Federkiele ohne Oese gebaut. Ich glaube, er war zufrieden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. November 2020)

So richtig kann ich mich noch nicht aufraffen aber immerhin habe ich mir schon neuen Messingdraht bestellt. Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit zwar erst neuen Draht in einem Bastelladen gekauft, finde aber dass der Messington zu sehr ins Goldene geht. Das gefällt mir nicht so sehr, mein alter Messingdraht ist eher dunkel und glänzt auch nicht so stark.

Wenn du diese Pose als Feststellpose fischst, verwendest du dann unten und oben ein Posengummi oder nur unten?
Mit dem Posenadapter für deine Art Pose hätte ich eher ein längeres Stück Ventilgummi gemeint, in dieses Schiebt man die Pose und über einen Karabinerwirbel verbindet man das ganze mit der Schnur. Solche Posen habe ich nämlich schon einmal im Internet gesehen. Da sie sowieso mit diesem Ventilgummi befestigt werden sollten hatten sie gar nicht erst eine Öse.


----------



## Jason (1. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Pose als Feststellpose fischst, verwendest du dann unten und oben ein Posengummi oder nur unten?


Ich fische die Posen nicht. Soll derjenige machen, der sie bekommt,  wie er es will.  Ich habe doch mein Posensortiment.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. November 2020)

26 Stück 
Da hast du dir einiges vorgenommen @Jason .So viele Posen hab selbst ich in meiner größten Bauzeit nicht gemacht....lass dir einfach Zeit beim bauen.

Gestern hab ich endlich mal meine Spin-Trotter-Rute-Projekt fertig gewickelt und dabei angefangen mir 2 Federkiele herzurichten.
Werden 2 einfache Schwanenschwimmer zum Fischen im Altwasser mit gewinkelter Öse....einfache Schwimmer eben. Aus dem Rest eines Kiel entsteht noch ne Kombi aus Schilf und Kiel, da weis ich aba noch nicht genau was ich machen will.
Lust hätte ich auch ncoh auf schöne Hechtproppen für die Winterangelei nur dazu fehlt mir etwas die Zeit zum Schleifen der richtigen Körper.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> - Spin-Trotter-Rute-Projekt
> - 2 Federkiele
> - Kombi aus Schilf und Kiel
> - schöne Hechtproppen



Wir sind schon sehr gespannt. 

Zum in Form Bringen der Hechtproppen hast du doch sicherlich schon eine elektrische Vorrichtung oder etwa nicht?
Diesbezüglich bin ich noch immer im Stadium des Akkuschraubers aber vorerst reicht mir dieser auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. November 2020)

Du meinst eine CNC-gesteuerte Schleif-Drehmaschine zum schnellen Herstellen einer großen Auflage von sehr gleich geratenen schön geformten Körpern?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du meinst eine CNC-gesteuerte Schleif-Drehmaschine zum schnellen Herstellen einer großen Auflage von sehr gleich geratenen schön geformten Körpern?



Nicht ganz, es gibt ja auch schon relativ einfache Drehvorrichtungen von z.B. der Firma Proxxon zu kaufen. Wobei mir die diversen Eigenbauten einiger Posenbauer viel mehr zusagen, also eher die in der Drehzahl einstellbare und eingespannte Bohrmaschine. Ich finde das hat mehr Charme und reicht zum Formen der Posenkörper sicherlich aus. Ich denke so etwas werde ich mir zu gegebener Zeit dann auch einmal bauen. Um das gleichmäßige Formen der Posenkörper am Fließband geht es mir dabei aber nicht. Von daher ist eine finanziell schlank gehaltene "Eigenbau-Drehbank" sicherlich eine gute Option, für gelegentliche Posenkörper.

Im Internet findet man wirklich genug Anregungen für solche "Eigenbau-Drehbänke".


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. November 2020)

Nene ich bin noch ganz mechanisch mit der Bohrmaschine unterwegs, um genau zusein mit ner billigen Baumarkt Maschine ohne Schnellverschluß und noch mit Zahnkranz.  Erstmal in der freien Zeit die restlichen Sachen fertig machen und dann mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Von daher ist eine finanziell schlank gehaltene "Eigenbau-Drehbank" sicherlich eine gute Option, für gelegentliche Posenkörper.


Du tarierst dann jede erstellte Pose einzeln und individuell aus?
Ist wahrscheinlich doch der einfachere Weg, als eine Gleichheit-Präzision anzustreben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du tarierst dann jede erstellte Pose einzeln und individuell aus?
> Ist wahrscheinlich doch der einfachere Weg, als eine Gleichheit-Präzision anzustreben.



Was die Tragkräfte meiner Posen anbelangt, da gehe ich nach Augenmaß vor bzw. orientiere ich mich an bereits erprobten Posen. Ob die einzelne Pose am Wasser dann letztlich ein oder zwei Gramm mehr oder weniger trägt, das sehe ich dann. Darauf kommt es mir auch nicht an, dann könnte ich gleich industrielle Posen kaufen. Wobei dort liegen - bezüglich der angegebenen Tragkräfte - Dichtung & Wahrheit auch oft nahe beieinander.

Das mit dem vorherigen Austarieren und anschließenden Beschriften der Posen habe ich einmal ausprobiert, das gibt mir aber nichts. Wenn man mit Naturwerkstoffen arbeitet, dann unterscheiden sich die Eigenschaften sowieso immer etwas, da macht es glaube ich keinen Sinn allzu wissenschaftlich an die Sache heranzugehen. Bisher habe ich noch keine zwei exakt gleichen Posen gebaut, das würde mir auch keinen Spaß machen. In Form, Material und Größe kann man sicherlich einmal ein Modell nachbauen aber exakt kopieren, da müsste man dann wohl doch eine CNC-Fräse bemühen oder aber mit irgendwelchen Konturschablonen arbeiten.

Ich denke beim Wobblerbau, da kann man schon eher mit Schablonen und Mustern arbeiten, um möglichst identische Wobbler bauen zu können. Wenn ich irgendwann einmal mit dem Wobblerbau beginne, was definitiv geplant ist, dann werde ich in der ersten Zeit aber trotzdem einfach munter darauf losbasteln. Ich denke zu viel Wissenschaft am Anfang bremst einen nur aus und lässt den Spaß abhanden kommen. Aus den gemachten Erfahrungen lernt man sowieso am meisten. Das ging und geht mir bei meinen Posen auch so. Daher kann man interessierten Leuten vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben aber den Rest muss man dann schon selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> So richtig kann ich mich noch nicht aufraffen aber immerhin habe ich mir schon neuen Messingdraht bestellt. Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit zwar erst neuen Draht in einem Bastelladen gekauft, finde aber dass der Messington zu sehr ins Goldene geht. Das gefällt mir nicht so sehr, mein alter Messingdraht ist eher dunkel und glänzt auch nicht so stark.



Der gewünschte Messingdraht ist jetzt da und sollte erstmal reichen.
Braucht jemand eine feste Zahnspange oder auch Schneekette, wie der Volksmund sagt? 






Das Bild im Internet hat nicht getäuscht, der Draht ist von der Farbe her tatsächlich so wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Von diesem Hersteller hatte ich bereits schon einmal Draht, damals allerdings aus irgendeinem Bastelladen. Der Messingdraht den ich jüngst hier im Bastelladen erstanden habe gefällt mir von der Farbe her nicht so gut, da er eher ins Goldene geht und mir zu hell ist. Edelstahldraht habe ich zwar auch noch hier liegen aber bisher baue ich mir die Ösen lieber aus Messingdraht.

0,6mm ist übrigens die Drahtstärke, die für mich einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Haltbarkeit und Optik darstellt, diese Stärke verwende ich überwiegend. Für ganz feine Stachelschweinposen nehme ich aber auch schon mal 0,4mm oder aber für stabilere Raubfischposen 0,8mm.


----------



## Jason (2. November 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> 26 Stück
> Da hast du dir einiges vorgenommen @Jason .So viele Posen hab selbst ich in meiner größten Bauzeit nicht gemacht....lass dir einfach Zeit beim bauen.


Jepp, das tu ich mir an. Aber ich arbeite kreuz und quer. Mal werden Spitzen bemalt, dann mal wieder gewickelt, so wie ich Lust habe. Jetzt z.B. bemale ich gleich die Grundfarben an 8 Federkiele. Keine Sorge, ich lasse mir schon die Zeit . Soll ja ordentlich werden

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (8. November 2020)

Heute Abend hab ich den ersten Federkiel verziert. Fragt mich nicht, wie lange ich dafür gebraucht habe. 
Katastrophe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für die Misere sind meine Augen Schuld. Nächste Woche bekomme ich meine neue Brille und dann geht es hoffentlich einfacher. Die dunkele Jahreszeit hat ja nun begonnen. Ist von euch auch jemand zur Zeit am bauen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Für die Misere sind meine Augen Schuld. Nächste Woche bekomme ich meine neue Brille und dann geht es hoffentlich einfacher.



Saubere Wicklungen! 
Aber verrate uns bitte, warum hast du diesen Kugelschreiber mit einer Öse und einer orangenen Spitze versehen? 


PS: Ich habe bereits seit einiger Zeit ein paar Posen hier liegen, die müsste ich nur noch mit Garn wickeln und lackieren.
Aktuell verspüre ich allerdings keine große Lust dazu. Vielleicht ein Posen-Burnout?


----------



## Jason (8. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber verrate uns bitte, warum hast du diesen Kugelschreiber mit einer Öse und einer orangenen Spitze versehen?


Oh, jetzt wo du es sagst. Ich wundere mich schon als, warum mein neuer Kugelschreiber nicht mehr funktioniert.
Da ist wohl was falsch gelaufen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt wo du es sagst. Ich wundere mich schon als, warum mein neuer Kugelschreiber nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Da ist wohl was falsch gelaufen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nee nee, du hast beim Wickeln schon den Federkiel erwischt und nicht den Kugelschreiber. 
Wie gesagt, sehr saubere Wicklungen.


----------



## Jason (8. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aktuell verspüre ich allerdings keine große Lust dazu. Vielleicht ein Posen-Burnout?


Ich kenn das. Aber ich habe mir ein Ziel gesetzt. Mal sehen, wie lange noch die Motivation noch anhält. 
Und du, mein Lieber komm mal in die Pötte. Wir wollen was sehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2020)

Es mag zwar ketzerisch klingen, aber erstens mag ich das prinzipiell, und zweites habt ihr den Plan schon halb in die Flammen geworfen ...

Also Fische fangen tun die auch ohne Zierwicklungen, das ist man bombensicher! 

hauptsache man designed und lackiert wenigstens schön


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es mag zwar ketzerisch klingen, aber erstens mag ich das prinzipiell, und zweites habt ihr den Plan schon halb in die Flammen geworfen ...
> 
> Also Fische fangen tun die auch ohne Zierwicklungen, das ist man bombensicher!
> 
> hauptsache man designed und lackiert wenigstens schön



Das sind natürlich Stützwicklungen, zur Stabilisierung des Federkiels absolut notwendig.
Davon kann man quasi gar nicht genug machen. Je bunter das Garn, desto stabiler ist die Pose.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aktuell verspüre ich allerdings keine große Lust dazu. Vielleicht ein Posen-Burnout?





Jason schrieb:


> Ich kenn das. Aber ich habe mir ein Ziel gesetzt. Mal sehen, wie lange noch die Motivation noch anhält.



Das mit Bauen ist so ne Sache. wenn man keine Lust hat ist das Hobby nur zwanghaft und es kommt nichts gutes bei raus.
Aktuell bin ich noch beim 2. Anstrich, als nächstes kommen die schwarzen Linien und dann die Ösen.
Je nachdem wie ich Lust und Freude darn hab mache ich wider weiter, es dauert also noch ne Weile bis es was zu sehen gibt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. November 2020)

Hier mal ein Foto zum aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Jason (17. November 2020)

Das Posen bauen ist bei mir noch nicht eingeschlafen. Bin eifrig am basteln. Hier noch mal eine die nicht einfach war.









Die neue Brille sitzt und das wickeln geht dadurch besser, aber wenn ich weiter solche komplizierten Sachen veranstalte, dauert es eben etwas länger für das, was ich mir vorgenommen habe. Isso.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. November 2020)

Unfall.




Ist mir schon lange nicht mehr passiert. Für heute reicht es. Feierabend.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2020)

Hier ist es heute mal so einigermaßen gut gelaufen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Obwohl.....

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Obwohl.....
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich werd Dir was "Jawohl" - Ein wahres Prunkstück.
Abgesehen von der herausragenden Ästhetik ist übrigens der Rot-Trennschwarz-Weiss Kontrast der Spitze plus Sight Bob als
SIchthilfe kaum besser zu gestalten.


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werd Dir was "Jawohl" - Ein wahres Prunkstück.
> Abgesehen von der herausragenden Ästhetik ist übrigens der Rot-Trennschwarz-Weiss Kontrast der Spitze plus Sight Bob als
> SIchthilfe kaum besser zu gestalten.


Na dann sage ich mal Danke für dein Lob. Ich werde noch mal so eine bauen. Da werde ich aber anders vorgehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier ist es heute mal so einigermaßen gut gelaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschön - ach hätt ich bloß Talent und Geduld....


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2020)

Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schön gemacht @Jason 

Ich hab heute zumindest etwas weiter gemacht, die schwarzen Linien sind schon mal dran. Demnächst geht's dann ans wickeln vorausgesetzt die Zeit lässt es zu.


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht @Jason
> 
> Ich hab heute zumindest etwas weiter gemacht, die schwarzen Linien sind schon mal dran. Demnächst geht's dann ans wickeln vorausgesetzt die Zeit lässt es zu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361228


Deine Linien sehen immer sehr ordentlich aus. Ich wickel meine lieber, dann werden sie wenigstens gerade. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Deine Linien sehen immer sehr ordentlich aus. Ich wickel meine lieber, dann werden sie wenigstens gerade.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Für die schwarzen Linien auf meinen Posen hatte ich mir vor ewiger Zeit extra einmal dieses tolle "Tool" gebastelt.
Der Plan sah vor den gespannten Wollfaden mit schwarzer Farbe zu tränken und damit dann die Posen zu Linieren






Was soll ich sagen, heute bin ich überzeugter Wickler.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich finds gut das man sich so etwas unterscheidet und ich bin überzeugter "Maler" der Linien finde das gewickelte von euch aber auch immer wider gut gemacht.


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Für die schwarzen Linien auf meinen Posen hatte ich mir vor ewiger Zeit extra einmal dieses tolle "Tool" gebastelt.
> Der Plan sah vor den gespannten Wollfaden mit schwarzer Farbe zu tränken und damit dann die Posen zu Linieren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361230
> ...


Schade das die Idee nicht in die Wirklichkeit umgesetzt wurde. Dann hätte ich mir so ein Teil auch schnell hergerichtet. Ich frage mich, wie einige Posenbastler 100 prozentige Linien hinbekommen die noch nicht mal eiern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Dezember 2020)

Wobei ich das Malern und auch das Wickeln gerne einmal miteinander kombiniere, etwa bei den schwarzen Markierungen an diesen Liftposen.







An die relativ dünnen Spitzen möchte ich dann doch nicht so massiv viel Garn wickeln.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Schade das die Idee nicht in die Wirklichkeit umgesetzt wurde. Dann hätte ich mir so ein Teil auch schnell hergerichtet. Ich frage mich, wie einige Posenbastler 100 prozentige Linien hinbekommen die noch nicht mal eiern.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich habe es damals ja umgesetzt, nur leider hat es mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.

Wenn ich das aber richtig durchschaut habe, dann liegt der Trick wohl darin nicht den Pinsel um die Pose zu führen, sondern die Pose auf irgendeine Art & Weise möglichst stabil rotieren zu lassen und dann den spitzen Pinsel an die Pose zu führen. Sollte ich das einmal ausprobieren, so könnte ich sicherlich auch dieses Liniertool noch einmal zum Einsatz bringen. Von der Sache her ist dieses Tool sicherlich nicht schlecht, kann man darin doch beliebig feine Wollfäden oder Garne einspannen und hat damit dann viele Möglichkeiten was die Linienstärken anbelangt. Übung macht auch hier sicherlich den Meister.


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2020)

<iframe title="vimeo-player" src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/190115960" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Hier baut ein Künstler Posen. Bei ihm würde ich gerne in die Lehre gehen. Wie er die Spitze in Rot bemalt, ist einfach genial. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Dezember 2020)

Dieses Video von Paul Cook ist wirklich nett gemacht und man sieht auch hier das Prinzip der rotierenden Pose und dem anschließenden vorsichtigen
Bemalen mit einem Pinsel. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Paul Cook bereits einiges an Zeit und Übung in seine Werke (Posen, Ruten etc.) investiert hat und seine Fingerfertigkeit nicht einfach so vom Himmel gefallen ist.


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2020)

Wie du schon gesagt hast, Übung macht den Meister. Er hat es ja auch zu seinem Beruf gemacht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dieses Video von Paul Cook ist wirklich nett gemacht und man sieht auch hier das Prinzip der rotierenden Pose und dem anschließenden vorsichtigen
> Bemalen mit einem Pinsel. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Paul Cook bereits einiges an Zeit und Übung in seine Werke (Posen, Ruten etc.) investiert hat und seine Fingerfertigkeit nicht einfach so vom Himmel gefallen ist.



Nicht nur das man eine sehr sehr ruhige Hand und einiges an Übung dabei brauch, das richtige Werkzeug dafür, sprich der Pinsel, ist nicht weniger wichtig.

Ich hab mittlerweile so einiges an Pinseln durch, im Prinzip sind aber eigentlich alle immer noch zu weich und stellen hin und wieder mal 1-2 Haare auf, sodaß die Linien dann unschön werden.

Selbst wenn der Posenkörper gleichmäßig rotierend auf der Drechselbank versucht wird zu bemalen, ist das alles andre als nen Kinderspiel.
Auch da entstehen immer wieder mal Linien die in ihrer Ausführung von dünn nach breit variieren.
Sieht man zb auch an meinen zuletzt gezeigt Hechtposen, die ich für @Thomas. gemacht hatte.

Ich hab mir damals auch das Video angesehen und war schwer begeistert wie ruhig dort der Pinsel geführt wird....krieg ich einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auch da entstehen immer wieder mal Linien die in ihrer Ausführung von dünn nach breit variieren.
> Sieht man zb auch an meinen zuletzt gezeigt Hechtposen, die ich für @Thomas. gemacht hatte.


ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen, der einzige Nachteil bei denen ist das ich sie zu schade zum fischen finde und es bis jetzt nicht übers Herz gebracht habe sie einzusetzen, ich male mir dann immer ein Szenario aus in dem ich sie verlieren könnte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Dezember 2020)

Irgendwann darfste auch wieder den Hechten in den Poldern nachstellen und dann ist genau der richtige Moment, jene Posen auch mal auszuprobieren.
Denn genau dafür habe ich sie damals auch gemacht.

Und sollte mal eine flöten gehen, sie haben zumindest noch eine Zwillingsschwester hier bei mir.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nicht nur das man eine sehr sehr ruhige Hand und einiges an Übung dabei brauch, das richtige Werkzeug dafür, sprich der Pinsel, ist nicht weniger wichtig.
> 
> Ich hab mittlerweile so einiges an Pinseln durch, im Prinzip sind aber eigentlich alle immer noch zu weich und stellen hin und wieder mal 1-2 Haare auf, sodaß die Linien dann unschön werden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir - in einem damaligen Anfall von _"Haben müssen_" - einmal eine kleine Ausrüstung zum Pinstriping zugelegt. Die dafür verwendeten speziellen Pinsel (Schwertschlepper ≠ Knappe) eignen sich sicherlich auch zum feinen Linieren von Posen, das müsste ich einmal ausprobieren. Aber ich glaube das Hauptaugenmerk muss bereits in einer möglichst stabilen und gleichmäßigen Rotation der Posen liegen, ohne diese Voraussetzung werden die Linien wohl immer etwas "wellaform".

Das Liniertool, welches ich so einmal in einem YouTube Video gesehen habe, muss dabei nicht freihändig geführt werden, sondern kann auf der Arbeitsfläche stehend vorsichtig an die rotierende Pose herangeschoben werden. Mit einem passenden Faden / Garn und der entsprechenden Spannung sollten man damit - und natürlich mit weiterhin viel Übung - irgendwann schon saubere und gleichmäßige Linien hinbekommen. Wobei der Faden auch genügend Farbe aufnehmen muss, so viel habe ich damals jedenfalls schon herausfinden können. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Teil irgendwann doch noch einmal eine Chance, sofern ich mir bis dahin eine Drehvorrichtung für meine Posen gebastelt habe.

Bei der Maltechnik von Paul Cook sind sicherlich verschiedene Dinge zu beachten. Zum einen glaube ich eine kleine Macke in der Tischkante entdecken zu können, welche der mit der Hand gedrehten Pose bzw. deren Spitze ein wenig Führung gibt. Weiterhin hält der Posenbauer den Pinsel nicht freihändig an die Pose, sondern legt seine Pinselhand auf der Tischkante ab und erhält damit ein wenig mehr Kontrolle. Der Rest scheint mir dann tatsächlich viel Übung zu sein. Erfolg, Misserfolg, Erfolg usw. Aber irgendwann schauen die Posen dann halt so gut aus wie die von Herrn Cook. Ein wenig Talent gehört neben der vielen Übung aber sicherlich auch dazu, so ehrlich muss man wohl schon sein.


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2020)

Kupferdraht sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der hier ist mir noch ein wenig zu dick, daher schwer zu wickeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Dezember 2020)

@Jason Bei der Drahtstaerke braucht man aber keine Bleischrote mehr. Da würde ich doch etwas flexible Leitung nehmen, die Isolation entfernen und dann eine einzelne Litze davon nehmen. Die ist dann auch nicht dicker als dein Garnfaden.

EDIT: Kupfer Leitung festmachen, z. B. Schraubstock und mit einer Zange langziehen, macht die Leitung gerade und etwas steifer.


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2020)

Die reche wird der Nachbau von der linken. Hier wird einiges anders gemacht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der Balsaköper ist vorbehandelt, damit das Garn nicht so einschneidet. Die Enden sind sauberer gearbeitet, damit der Übergang besser läuft. Und vorher mach ich Yoga, damit ich nicht so zappelig bin. Ruhe und Gelassenheit ist beim Posenbau sehr wichtig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Bei der Drahtstaerke braucht man aber keine Bleischrote mehr. Da würde ich doch etwas flexible Leitung nehmen, die Isolation entfernen und dann eine einzelne Litze davon nehmen. Die ist dann auch nicht dicker als dein Garnfaden.
> 
> EDIT: Kupfer Leitung festmachen, z. B. Schraubstock und mit einer Zange langziehen, macht die Leitung gerade und etwas steifer.


Den Kupferdraht hatte ich mal aus einem Blumenladen. Er misst genau 0,3mm. Dieser Draht würde zum vorbleien nur unterhalb des Posenkörpers Sinn machen. Die von dir angesprochenen Litzen sind noch dünner, richtig. Aber da muss man sehr vorsichtig sein, da sie schnell reißen. Machbar ist es aber. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (7. Dezember 2020)

@Jason : Kupferdraht lackiert haben Ankerwickelein in allen möglichen Durchmessern. Vielleicht gibt es ja bei Dir in der Nähe solch eine Werkstatt die Elektromotoren repariert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dort fündig zu werden.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Bei der Drahtstaerke braucht man aber keine Bleischrote mehr. Da würde ich doch etwas flexible Leitung nehmen, die Isolation entfernen und dann eine einzelne Litze davon nehmen. Die ist dann auch nicht dicker als dein Garnfaden.
> 
> EDIT: Kupfer Leitung festmachen, z. B. Schraubstock und mit einer Zange langziehen, macht die Leitung gerade und etwas steifer.



Eine 0,6er Ader wird er nur mit Übung von der Isolierung befreien können, am 0,8 macht das dann auch Sinn mit dem Gewicht und dem abisolieren.
Durchmesser von 1,5 bzw 2,5 sind für den Posenbau gänzlich ungeeignet.
Was man nicht vergessen darf das ein Kupferdraht aus einer Leitung auch dunkler und anfängt zu oxidieren was mitunter nicht immer schön aussieht....vorallem wenn doch mal im "Salzwasser" gefischt wird. Eine Möglickeit wäre den Draht abzuisolieren und dann entsprechende Zeit im Freien zu lassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die reche wird der Nachbau von der linken. Hier wird einiges anders gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du die Pose schonmal getestet?
Wäre durchaus möglich das sie sich nur schwer aufstellen mag aufgrund Verhältnis Antennlänge/Knubbel-Gewicht zu Balsakörper.
Alternativ am Ende wo die Öse später drankommt etwas fürs Gewicht tun, feiner Edelstahldraht zb, oder den Posenkörper in der Höhe verlagern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir - in einem damaligen Anfall von _"Haben müssen_" - einmal eine kleine Ausrüstung zum Pinstriping zugelegt. Die dafür verwendeten speziellen Pinsel (Schwertschlepper ≠ Knappe) eignen sich sicherlich auch zum feinen Linieren von Posen, das müsste ich einmal ausprobieren. Aber ich glaube das Hauptaugenmerk muss bereits in einer möglichst stabilen und gleichmäßigen Rotation der Posen liegen, ohne diese Voraussetzung werden die Linien wohl immer etwas "wellaform".
> 
> Das Liniertool, welches ich so einmal in einem YouTube Video gesehen habe, muss dabei nicht freihändig geführt werden, sondern kann auf der Arbeitsfläche stehend vorsichtig an die rotierende Pose herangeschoben werden. Mit einem passenden Faden / Garn und der entsprechenden Spannung sollten man damit - und natürlich mit weiterhin viel Übung - irgendwann schon saubere und gleichmäßige Linien hinbekommen. Wobei der Faden auch genügend Farbe aufnehmen muss, so viel habe ich damals jedenfalls schon herausfinden können. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Teil irgendwann doch noch einmal eine Chance, sofern ich mir bis dahin eine Drehvorrichtung für meine Posen gebastelt habe.
> 
> Bei der Maltechnik von Paul Cook sind sicherlich verschiedene Dinge zu beachten. Zum einen glaube ich eine kleine Macke in der Tischkante entdecken zu können, welche der mit der Hand gedrehten Pose bzw. deren Spitze ein wenig Führung gibt. Weiterhin hält der Posenbauer den Pinsel nicht freihändig an die Pose, sondern legt seine Pinselhand auf der Tischkante ab und erhält damit ein wenig mehr Kontrolle. Der Rest scheint mir dann tatsächlich viel Übung zu sein. Erfolg, Misserfolg, Erfolg usw. Aber irgendwann schauen die Posen dann halt so gut aus wie die von Herrn Cook. Ein wenig Talent gehört neben der vielen Übung aber sicherlich auch dazu, so ehrlich muss man wohl schon sein.



Du bringst mich grad auf ne Idee. 
Mal schauen ob das klappt was ich mir grad so vorstelle.


----------



## Jason (7. Dezember 2020)

@Bimmelrudi
Ich baue die 2. jetzt erstmal fertig. Dann werden sie lackiert und getestet. Das mach ich dann bei meinem Nachbarn. Der hat einen Teich im Garten. Ggf. müssen Änderungen bei den nächsten vorgenommen werden. Ich werde sehen und berichten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Dezember 2020)

@Jason 

Hat es einen grund warum du eine Holzkugel nimmst?
Ich denke das eine Balsholz bzw Styroporkugel weit aus leichter wäre und so ein schnelleres Aufstelle bei weniger Gewicht zufolge hätte.


----------



## Jason (8. Dezember 2020)

@dawurzelsepp
Es hat keinen besonderen Grund, warum ich die Holzkugeln nehme. Hab die mal im Bastel Laden gekauft ohne mir Gedanken zu machen. Werde mir jetzt mal Styroporkugeln besorgen. Das scheint mir auch besser.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (8. Dezember 2020)

Styroporkugeln in 10mm sind geordert. 100 Stück werden wohl erstmal reichen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Jason
> 
> Hat es einen grund warum du eine Holzkugel nimmst?
> Ich denke das eine Balsholz bzw Styroporkugel weit aus leichter wäre und so ein schnelleres Aufstelle bei weniger Gewicht zufolge hätte.



Das geht schon mit Holzkugeln.
Ich verwende für manche Posen auch Holzdübel die ich in die passende Form bringe.
Man kann damit also durchaus arbeiten, sofern die Antenne nicht zu lang, der Körper nicht zu wenig Auftrieb oder der Schwerpunkt ungünstig liegt klappt das damit auch gut.

Da kommt man ums Probieren und Testen eh nicht rum, je weniger Tragkraft die Posen haben sollen um so wichtiger wird das dann.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Dezember 2020)

Solange es sich eher um Perlen, als um tatsächliche Kugeln handelt, solange kann man Holz als Material schon nehmen.
Ich habe mir in einem Bastelladen einmal relativ feine Holzperlen besorgt, allerdings eher oval als kugelförmig, die Dinger wiegen quasi nichts.







Es geht ja lediglich darum, eine ansonsten relativ dünne Posenspitze etwas sichtbarer bzw. dicker zu gestalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Dezember 2020)

Mit solchen "Holzmurmeln" habe ich aber auch schon einmal gearbeitet.






Wobei auf den eher dickbäuchigen Korkposen kann man die schon nehmen.


Hier mal ein früher Waggler mit "Murmel" - oben wie unten. 






Was Feines aus Balsa "schnitzen" geht aber auch...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Styroporkugeln in 10mm sind geordert. 100 Stück werden wohl erstmal reichen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Sind 10mm nicht schon fast ein Zentimeter!? 
Ich würde sagen schon. Für meinen Geschmack schiene mir das etwas überdimensioniert, zumindest für die meisten meiner Posen.

Gerade diese Kugeln aus Styropor lassen sich später glaube ich nicht mehr wirklich bearbeiten bzw. nachträglich kleiner schleifen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir auch einmal ein paar feine Holzperlen besorgen, Styropor wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Mittel zur Wahl.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Dezember 2020)

Ansonsten könnte man auch kleine Pilotkugeln nehmen, die sind sehr Stabil, ich nehme die immer wegen seiner stärker werdenden Sehschwaeche und stecke sie einfach oben drauf, weil sie ja schon vorgebohrt sind.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Dezember 2020)

Ganz geil wäre natürlich auch diese Variante.
Vielleicht bekommt man so die hippe Streetfisherbande zum Posenfischen?  






Habe mir für meine jüngsten Paracord-Basteleien ein paar kleine Totenkopfperlen besorgt...


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Dezember 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer Da springen einem die Fische ja direkt an Land oder man sing die Marseilles.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ganz geil wäre natürlich auch diese Variante.
> Vielleicht bekommt man so die hippe Streetfisherbande zum Posenfischen?


in den Augen bitte noch rote LEDs, und lass die Streetfisherbande mal da wo sie sich wohlfühlen


----------



## Tricast (8. Dezember 2020)

@Jason: Statt Styropur hätte ich Rohacell genommen. Ist, glaube ich, auch nicht so druckempfindlich und läßt sich gut bearbeiten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

Ich schicke Dir mal ein paar Meter lackierten dünnen Kupferdraht für Deine Posen-Experimente.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Jason: Statt Styropur hätte ich Rohacell genommen. Ist, glaube ich, auch nicht so druckempfindlich und läßt sich gut bearbeiten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Rohacell ist nur nicht ganz so günstig.
Ne preiswertere Alternative wäre noch Hartschaum ausm Baumarkt oder noch besser Ureol, man muss es aber auch noch bearbeiten, was bei den Kugeln ja schonmal wegfällt.


----------



## Jason (8. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die reche wird der Nachbau von der linken. Hier wird einiges anders gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Herren.... Diese Holzperlen haben einen Durchmesser von 10mm. Finde ich nicht zu groß. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (8. Dezember 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich schicke Dir mal ein paar Meter lackierten dünnen Kupferdraht für Deine Posen-Experimente.


Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an. Vielleicht ist ja der Kupferdraht optimal für mein Vorhaben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (9. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Meine Herren.... Diese Holzperlen haben einen Durchmesser von 10mm. Finde ich nicht zu groß.
> 
> Gruß Jason


@Jason: Ein Besuch beim Augenarzt und anschließend beim Optiker könnte helfen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Brauche noch Deine Anschrift bitte per PN.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Dezember 2020)

Jedes Baumaterial mit Holz von höhere Dichte hat auch einen entsprechenden Auftrieb sprich ein höheres Traggewicht. 
Genau aus diesen Gründe wird bei mir nur noch Schilfrohr, Federkiele, Balsaholz, Kork (für schwere Posen) und evtl Stachelschweinborsten eingesetzt.

Dadurch das jeder doch so unterschiedliche Posen für "seinen" Einsatz baut ist es sicherlich egal welche Materialien man verwendet. 
Diese Kleinigkeiten unterscheiden uns und machen das ganz interessant. Seht es mir bitte nach wenn ich manche Sachen etwas hinterfrage denn nur so lernt man dazu und findet evtl nen Weg um etwas zu bauen was man eig schon im Kopf hat.


----------



## Jason (9. Dezember 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Jason: Ein Besuch beim Augenarzt und anschließend beim Optiker könnte helfen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz
> 
> PS.: Brauche noch Deine Anschrift bitte per PN.


Das hab ich gerade hinter mir. Du findest 10mm also zu groß. Hmmm?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2020)

Bei deiner Holzkugel erscheinen mir die 10 mm nicht zu groß, du hast dadurch ja auch nicht eine Auftriebssteigerung wie bei Styropor. Auf jeden Fall kann man sie dadurch auf weite Entfernung besser sehen.


----------



## Tricast (9. Dezember 2020)

@Jason : Jeder wie er mag und es kommt ja auch darauf an was man mit der Pose vorhat und wie man sie einsetzen will. Oder wie der Andere schon sagte: Schaun wir mal, dann werden wir schon sehen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich bastle mir nur ganz einfache Posen aus Flaschenkorken und Zahnstocher bzw. Schaschlikspieße. 
Auf die Antenne kommen ggfs. handelsübliche Autriebskugeln aus Kork (ohne  Bohrung) oder in Tönnchenform (mit Bohrung) aus dem Angelladen. 

Mir ist (beim Einsatz mit der Kopfrute) wichtig, das die Pose aufs Wickelbrettchen paßt, ohne weit drüber hinauszustehen! 

Solche Posen sind schnell und billig zu fertigen und einfach zu reparieren... und kosten so gut wie nichts!
Zum lackieren nur 2 - 3 Farben und Klarlack, als Posenringe etwas Kabelisolierung... reicht.

Hier 2 Posen aus Balsaholz aus meiner Jugendzeit, etwa 40 Jahre alt...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich bastle mir nur ganz einfache Posen aus Flaschenkorken und Zahnstocher bzw. Schaschlikspieße.
> Auf die Antenne kommen ggfs. handelsübliche Autriebskugeln aus Kork (ohne  Bohrung) oder in Tönnchenform (mit Bohrung) aus dem Angelladen.
> 
> Mir ist (beim Einsatz mit der Kopfrute) wichtig, das die Pose aufs Wickelbrettchen paßt, ohne weit drüber hinauszustehen!
> ...



Baust du deine - ja eher feineren - Posen für die Kopfrute auch aus Korken? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich für feinere Posenkörper Balsaholz eher eignet als Kork. Letzterer lässt sich nicht so gut schleifen und schaut zumindest unter Farbe häufig nicht so toll aus. Aus diesem Grund verwende ich für Kork gerne einfach nur Klarlack, sofern das Kork-Material gut aussieht.

Posen mit solchen Metallkielen habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gebaut, wohl aber bereits das Material dafür hier liegen. Was ist denn nun besser? Möglichst schwer, etwa ein entsprechender Kiel aus VA-Schweißdraht? Oder lieber etwas leichtes aus Aluminium? Einen dünnen Messingstab habe ich mir auch besorgt. Mehr Stabilität, bezüglich des Schwimmverhaltens der Pose, gibt sicherlich ein schwerer Kiel. Hmm? 

By the way, tolle Jugendposen von Dir! 
Ich hoffe dass sich hier im Posenthread mal etwas tut und mehr Leute ihre selbstgebauten Posen zeigen. Vielleicht baut ja auch jemand einmal relativ ausgefallene Posen, etwa zum Wallerangeln oder aber für das Fischen mit Naturködern auf Hornhecht & Makrele im Meer?


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Baust du deine - ja eher feineren - Posen für die Kopfrute auch aus Korken? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich für feinere Posenkörper Balsaholz eher eignet als Kork. Letzterer lässt sich nicht so gut schleifen und schaut zumindest unter Farbe häufig nicht so toll aus. Aus diesem Grund verwende ich für Kork gerne einfach nur Klarlack, sofern das Kork-Material gut aussieht.
> 
> Posen mit solchen Metallkielen habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gebaut, wohl aber bereits das Material dafür hier liegen. Was ist denn nun besser? Möglichst schwer, etwa ein entsprechender Kiel aus VA-Schweißdraht? Oder lieber etwas leichtes aus Aluminium? Einen dünnen Messingstab habe ich mir auch besorgt. Mehr Stabilität, bezüglich des Schwimmverhaltens der Pose, gibt sicherlich ein schwerer Kiel. Hmm?
> 
> ...


Ein vielleicht bisl extravagante Stück hätte ich zu bieten.
Habs heuer im Frühjahr 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
gebaut.
Zum Karpfen Federn auf weite Entfernung im flachen Wasser.
Einsatzgebiet sollte ein spezielles Gewässer sein.
Hab sie aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

@Forelle74

Klasse! So etwas meinte ich. 

Einmal etwas komplett anderes zu bauen und hier zu zeigen. Wem es zusagt, der könnte so etwas natürlich auch mit mehr Lametta bauen.
Diese "Feeder Posen" kann man so ja auch kaufen. Deine Version gefällt mir sehr gut, hat sie ja quasi noch eine extra Antenne über dem Schwimmer, welcher die Futterspirale schwimmen lässt. Auf weitere Entfernung lässt sich deine Pose sicherlich noch gut erkennen bzw. ist der Futterplatz gut anzuwerfen.

Hast du einen Stab aus Kohlefaser für die Pose verwendet? Ein wenig schaut es danach aus.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe eine selbstbeschwerte Segelpose gebastelt, um mit nem toten Köfi eine große Wasserfläche weiter draußen auch auf Seeforellen abfischen zu können... 

Wie gefällt euch die Lackierung?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe eine selbstbeschwerte Segelpose gebastelt, um mit nem toten Köfi eine große Wasserfläche weiter draußen auch auf Seeforellen abfischen zu können...
> 
> Wie gefällt euch die Lackierung?
> 
> ...



Die Lackierung sieht super aus. Erinnert mich etwas an gräulichen Schneetarn.  
Woraus hast du denn das Segel gefertigt? Hält die Pose Kurs oder dreht sie sich wie das sprichwörtliche Fähnchen im Wind?

Segelposen, wenn auch nicht in dieser Art, habe ich auch noch auf dem Zettel.
Allerdings werde ich bis dahin noch ein paar andere Posen bauen. Aber die Idee ist schon mal vorhanden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Segelposen, wenn auch nicht in dieser Art, habe ich auch noch auf dem Zettel.
> Allerdings werde ich bis dahin noch ein paar andere Posen bauen. Aber die Idee ist schon mal vorhanden.



Einen ersten halbherzigen Versuch habe ich damals allerdings schon unternommen, das Projekt wurde aber wieder gecancelt.
Auch der unfertige Barsch Bobber im Vordergrund hat es leider nie bis in meine Posenbox geschafft.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> 
> Klasse! So etwas meinte ich.
> 
> ...


Ja,der Stab ist Kohlefaser  .
Einfach im Modellbaushop besorgt.
Unter der Spirale ist etwas Wickelblei.
Grad soviel das die Pose von allein steht.
Sogar etwas schräg das man erkennt wenn das Futter ganz raus ist.
Der Plan war genau so.
Weit werfen,  Position gut erkennen.
Und der Breite Körper unten dient dazu das die Pose wenig eintaucht,zumindest nicht im Schlamm steckt.
Es ist dort nämlich grad 50-70 cm tief. 
Ein großer Waggler ist mir mal so in den Schlamm eingetaucht ,das ich ihn fast nimmer rausgebracht hab.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Der Plan war genau so.



Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass er auch aufgeht.   
Aber warum nicht? Deine Überlegungen sind schließlich gut und auch die Pose schaut soweit durchdacht aus.

Super dass jetzt auch einmal ein paar "Exoten" hier im Posen-Thread gezeigt werden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Lackierung sieht super aus. Erinnert mich etwas an gräulichen Schneetarn.
> Woraus hast du denn das Segel gefertigt? Hält die Pose Kurs oder dreht sie sich wie das sprichwörtliche Fähnchen im Wind?
> 
> Segelposen, wenn auch nicht in dieser Art, habe ich auch noch auf dem Zettel.
> Allerdings werde ich bis dahin noch ein paar andere Posen bauen. Aber die Idee ist schon mal vorhanden.



Das Segel habe ich aus einem Teil eines Joghurtbechers gemacht und mit Grundierung bemalt bzw. "beschichtet". 

Die Pose hält astrein Kurs, nur muß man wissen, bevor man sich an einem guten Spot niederläßt, woher wann der Wind in welcher Stärke weht... 
Wenn alles paßt, heißt es auch, genug Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das Segel habe ich aus einem Teil eines Joghurtbechers gemacht und mit Grundierung bemalt bzw. "beschichtet".
> 
> Die Pose hält astrein Kurs, nur muß man wissen, bevor man sich an einem guten Spot niederläßt, woher wann der Wind in welcher Stärke weht...
> Wenn alles paßt, heißt es auch, genug Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben!



Tolle Sache!  

So wie ich das sehe ähnelt deine Pose etwas den Segelposen aus etwa dem Fox Rage Predator Programm.






Hast du dir auch noch diesen zusätzlichen Schwimmer gebaut, der unten in den Wirbel eingehängt wird und durch den dann die Schnur läuft?
Wozu ist der eigentlich gut? Schaut irgendwie arg verwicklungsanfällig aus. Wobei die Pose ja zum Fisch segeln soll und nicht fliegen.

Die Bauart dieser Drifterposen ist sicherlich gut für die große Fahrt geeignet, während meine Version mit dem Dartleitwerk eher für das kleine Patent gedacht ist.
Oder aber zur besseren Bisserkennung auf größere Entfernungen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn alles paßt, heißt es auch, genug Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben!


Auf welche Entfernungen fischt man damit denn maximal? Benutzt du geflochtene Schnur, aufgrund der geringeren Dehnung?
Funktioniert das überhaupt mit geflochtener Schnur? Muss diese schwimmen oder aufgrund eventueller Winde und vorhandener Seitendrift lieber sinken?

Bisher habe ich noch keine Versuche mit Segelposen unternommen, die wenigen Kaufexemplare in meiner Posenbox waren bisher noch nicht im Einsatz.
Spannend finde ich diese Art der Angelei / Köderbewegung ja schon, es wird also Zeit für eine kleine Segeltour.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

Also, in der Praxis funktioniert das so: Zwischen Segelpose und "richtiger" Pose befindet sich ein ca. 50 cm langes Kunststoffröhrchen als Abstandshalter, sozusagen als "Anti-Tangle-Boom". Die eigentliche Pose mit normaler Bebleiung und dem Köfi wird dann von der Segelpose "rausgeschleppt". Vor dem Wirbel ist noch ein Stopper mit einer großen Perle angebracht. 

Ich nehme 0,20er bis 0,32er geflochtene, da ich den Anhieb manchmal auch auf 150m setzen muß. 

Um da einen Biß zu erkennen, muß ich meistens ein Fernglas benutzen. 
Habe diese Pose auch in einer anderen Farbkombination, für Wellengang, Sturm, Regen. 
Die Pose mit dem weißen Segel ist für sonniges Wetter, die Dämmerung und für Nachts gedacht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die Achse hab ich aus einer Fahrradspeiche gemacht und die Korken sind 2 zusammengeklebte aus dem Haushaltswarengeschäft.
Ach so, das Segel besteht aus 2! übereinandergeklebte Joghurtbecherhälften und die Tragkraft ist so zwischen 30 und 50gr, wegen der festgeklebten Bleikugel...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

@Chief Brolly

Super! Vielen Dank für diese Menge an Informationen, zum Gebrauch von diesen Segelposen. So etwas baue ich mir auf jeden Fall dann auch einmal.
Alleine mit einem Fernglas die Pose beobachten zu müssen, klasse. 150m sind auch schon eine recht ordentliche Entfernung, da muss für einen durchdringenden Anhieb natürlich geflochtene Schnur her.

Der Tipp mit der Fahrradspeiche ist gut, ich werde mir in der Firma schon einmal einen entsprechend dicken Schweißdraht organisieren. Die Stärke nur einer Joghurtbecherhälfte wäre wohl zu wabbelig gewesen? Für eine solche Pose, überwiegend aus Naturwerkstoffen gebaut, hätte ich sonst an ein Segel aus Leinentuch gedacht, welches man zuvor eventuell mit wasserfestem Leim imprägniert und versteift. Mal schauen was man da so ausbaldowern kann? Wirklich ein interessantes zukünftiges Projekt.

Ich sehe gerade auf deinem Foto, da hast du ja einen richtigen Rahsegler, mit hölzerner Rah. Vielleicht setzt du noch ein "Krähennest" oben auf den Mast? Für ein Knicklicht oder so etwas? Genügend Tragkraft hätte die Pose ja sicherlich dafür und Kopflastigkeit muss man auch nicht befürchten, die festgeklebte Bleikugel macht schließlich der _Kielbombe_*** jeder Segelyacht alle Ehre. 


***_Nein liebe NSA und lieber BND - ich plane nichts in unserer Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landeshauptstadt, auch wenn ich morgen dort zu tun habe. _


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch der unfertige Barsch Bobber im Vordergrund hat es leider nie bis in meine Posenbox geschafft.


Der Barsch Bobber sieht sehr gut aus. Und wie hast du hier die  Linie bzw. Übergang so gut hin bekommen? Exakt gerade. Und das noch auf Kork. Respekt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Chief Brolly
> 
> Super! Vielen Dank für diese Menge an Informationen, zum Gebrauch von diesen Segelposen. So etwas baue ich mir auf jeden Fall dann auch einmal.
> Alleine mit einem Fernglas die Pose beobachten zu müssen, klasse. 150m sind auch schon eine recht ordentliche Entfernung, da muss für einen durchdringenden Anhieb natürlich geflochtene Schnur her.
> ...


 
Hallo Bankside, 

aus deinem Beitrag spricht ja echt die pure Begeisterung! 
Ja, Knicklicht könnte gehen mit dem Adapter aus der Packung.... 

Normal habe ich die Posen aber fast nie so weit draußen, eigentlich nur, um die Montagen ganz langsam einzuholen, wieder stehen zu lassen und wieder einzuholen... 

Oft kommen da schon Bisse! Ist ja eigentlich ne aktive Montage.... 

Sicher kannst du noch einige Details anbauen: Figuren, ein Rot-weiß gestreiftes Segel lackieren oder so... Der Phantasie sind eben keine Grenzen gesetzt! 

Na dann Wünsche ich dir/euch viel Spaß beim Nachbau und viel Erfolg und Freude beim Einsatz!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo Bankside,
> 
> aus deinem Beitrag spricht ja echt die pure Begeisterung!
> Ja, Knicklicht könnte gehen mit dem Adapter aus der Packung....
> ...



So wie du diese Art der Angelei beschreibst, scheint es auch wirklich eine außergewöhnliche und spannende Methode zu sein.
Eine solche Pose werde ich mir auf jeden Fall einmal bauen.

Wie gesagt, vielen Dank für den Input.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Der Barsch Bobber sieht sehr gut aus. Und wie hast du hier die  Linie bzw. Übergang so gut hin bekommen? Exakt gerade. Und das noch auf Kork. Respekt.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielen Dank. 

Den Übergang habe ich damals mit dünnem blauen Lackiertape abgeklebt. Aufgrund seiner Eigenart lässt es sich sehr gut in enge Radien legen oder auch um solche Posenkörper ziehen. Außerdem lässt es sich recht gut andrücken, so dass später keine Farbe unter das Tape läuft. Die Feinheiten klebt man am besten mit diesem dünnen Tape ab und für den groben Rest reicht herkömmliches Tesa Krepp bzw. Malerband. Das Gerade Abkleben ist in der Tat nicht so einfach, das muss man Üben und sich herantasten.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer

Ich hatte dir mal meine Bastelsegelpose gezeigt die sah ungefähr so aus.
Wenn man das ganze etwas verbessert und schöner aufbaut können das sehr ansehliche Posen werden.

Aber eines gilt für jeden "Erbauer", der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Heute neuen Nachschub an Farben gekauft.




Mit den Revell Farben komm ich gut zu recht. Mit den Ergebnissen bin ich zufrieden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute neuen Nachschub an Farben gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, die Revelltöpfchen... Das bringt Erinnerungen aus glücklichen Kindheitstagen hervor (oder unglücklichen, wenn man wieder Klebe oder Fsrbe auf die Flugzeugkanzeln gekommen ist, oder das doofe Fahrwerk nicht halten wollte).
Ob die Generationen von Eltern je geahnt haben, das die kleinen Bastler so stillvergnügt und ruhig sind wegen den guten Lösungsmitteldämpfen?


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Die ersten 10 Posen sind fertig. Habe sie 3 mal mit einer Tauchlackierung überzogen. Zwischen jeder Lackierung liegen 48 Stunden Trocknungszeit im 23 Grad warmen Heizungskeller zurück. 









Leider ist mir ein grünes Garn nach den lackieren sehr dunkel geworden. Es tendiert ehr schon zu schwarz. Die Balsapose hatte vorher ein sattes Grün und der dritte Schilfrohrpose von links hatte ich auch mit dem grünen Garn versehen. Tja, da kann ich nichts mehr machen. Der Lack war ca. ein halbes Jahr alt und gut verschlossen. Das Garn war vorfixiert, woran das nun lag, weiß ich nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2020)

Sie sind doch einfach wunderschön geworden. Und dann noch diese tolle Hintergrunddeko, BIG S in Rot. ( oder doch Midi oder Mini S???)


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Tolle Posen wieder @Jason .


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sie sind doch einfach wunderschön geworden. Und dann noch diese tolle Hintergrunddeko, BIG S in Rot. ( oder doch Midi oder Mini S???)


Es sind die Little "S". 60mm und 8g schwer. Also die kleinsten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, die Revelltöpfchen... Das bringt Erinnerungen aus glücklichen Kindheitstagen hervor (oder unglücklichen, wenn man wieder Klebe oder Fsrbe auf die Flugzeugkanzeln gekommen ist, oder das doofe Fahrwerk nicht halten wollte).
> Ob die Generationen von Eltern je geahnt haben, das die kleinen Bastler so stillvergnügt und ruhig sind wegen den guten Lösungsmitteldämpfen?


So weit ich weiß, stehen diese Farben von Revell in der Kritik. Das Warnschild mit dem ! Zeichen sagt ja alles. Es gibt gesündere Farben. Vielleicht sollte ich auf Acryl umstellen. Allerdings hab ich schon so viel Dreck im Leben eingeatmet, da macht das den Bock auch nicht mehr fett. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, stehen diese Farben von Revell in der Kritik. Das Warnschild mit dem ! Zeichen sagt ja alles. Es gibt gesündere Farben. Vielleicht sollte ich auf Acryl umstellen. Allerdings hab ich schon so viel Dreck im Leben eingeatmet, da macht das den Bock auch nicht mehr fett.



Revell hat auch Farben auf Wasserbasis (Revell Aqua Color), die enthalten fast keine Lösungsmittel und lassen sich bei Bedarf einfach mit etwas(!) Wasser verdünnen.









						Aqua Color für Modellbausätze | Online kaufen im Revell Online-Shop
					

Suchen Sie nach einer tollen Farbe für Ihre Modellautos? Suchen Sie nicht weiter als Aqua Color! Unsere Farben sind von hoher Qualität und bieten zahlreiche Vorteile, wie z.B. eine hervorragende Deckkraft und leichte Streichbarkeit.




					www.revell.de


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, stehen diese Farben von Revell in der Kritik. Das Warnschild mit dem ! Zeichen sagt ja alles. Es gibt gesündere Farben. Vielleicht sollte ich auf Acryl umstellen. Allerdings hab ich schon so viel Dreck im Leben eingeatmet, da macht das den Bock auch nicht mehr fett.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Alternativ mal die Aqua-Color Palette von Revell probieren anstatt den Email.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2020)

Der Kleber haute viel doller rein als die kleinen Farbtöpfchen, vor allem der mit der feinen Nadel zum pusten.


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Revell hat auch Farben auf Wasserbasis (Revell Aqua Color), die enthalten fast keine Lösungsmittel und lassen sich bei Bedarf einfach mit etwas(!) Wasser verdünnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde meine vorhandenen Farben verbrauchen und dann Umweltfreundlich umstellen.
Hoffentlich werde ich dann den Kick nicht vermissen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, die Revelltöpfchen... Das bringt Erinnerungen aus glücklichen Kindheitstagen hervor (oder unglücklichen, wenn man wieder Klebe oder Fsrbe auf die Flugzeugkanzeln gekommen ist, oder das doofe Fahrwerk nicht halten wollte).
> Ob die Generationen von Eltern je geahnt haben, das die kleinen Bastler so stillvergnügt und ruhig sind wegen den guten Lösungsmitteldämpfen?



Mir hatte es damals vor allem die Nachtleuchtfarbe des Revell Geisterschiffes angetan, welches ich irgendwann einmal zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen hatte. Noch heute leuchtet es in verschiedenen Räumlichkeiten meines Elternhauses von Decken & Wänden, wenn man das Licht ausschaltet. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es damals ziemlichen Ärger.


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Noch heute leuchtet es in verschiedenen Räumlichkeiten meines Elternhauses von Decken & Wänden, wenn man das Licht ausschaltet.


Schätze, in meinem alten Jugendzimmer unter Schwarzlicht würds ebenso aussehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Der Kleber haute viel doller rein als die kleinen Farbtöpfchen, vor allem der mit der feinen Nadel zum pusten.



Meine ersten Yps-Uhrzeitkrebse haben das Zeug jedenfalls nicht gut vertragen, sie fielen wohl meinem kindlichen Forscherdrang zum Opfer.
Genau, das Zeug mit der feinen Nadel war es. Eine blaue Standflasche mit glaube ich gelben Aufklebern darauf. Das Zeug habe ich echt geliebt, solange bis ich dann irgendwann Pattex in die Finger bekommen habe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, stehen diese Farben von Revell in der Kritik. Das Warnschild mit dem ! Zeichen sagt ja alles. Es gibt gesündere Farben. Vielleicht sollte ich auf Acryl umstellen. Allerdings hab ich schon so viel Dreck im Leben eingeatmet, da macht das den Bock auch nicht mehr fett.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die Farben & Lacke von Revell scheinen wohl zumindest bezüglich ihrer Haltbarkeit in der Kritik zu stehen. Früher haben scheinbar relativ viele Angler ihre selbstgebauten Posen mit diesen Farben bemalt, es gab schließlich noch keine große Auswahl. Bei den selbstgebauten Posen dieser Zeit sieht man aber häufiger Risse und Lack- bzw. Farbabplatzer. Keine Ahnung, ich glaube diese Farben werden im Laufe der Zeit etwas spröde und blättern dann ab. Gerade auch weil die verwendete Klarlackierung auf ähnlicher Basis wie die damaligen Farben war. Vielleicht tritt das Problem bei anschließender Klarversiegelung mit modernen Bootslacken aber ja nicht auf?

Ich verwende für meine Posen von Anfang an Acrylfarben, gerne auch welche aus dem 1€-Laden. Wobei ich mir zu Versuchszwecken einmal einen kleinen 14ml "Topf" in der Revell Farbcodierung "MATT 2" besorgt habe, der oben beschriebene Klarlack. Tests stehen allerdings noch aus.

Nachtrag:
Die Farben & Lacke des Herstellers Humbrol wurden damals gerne verwendet, welchen es auch heute noch gibt. Sie wurden häufig in Posenbastelanleitungen der damaligen britischen Angelmagazine (Geiler Stoff, dagegen kann man Blinker & Co. locker in die Tonne kloppen.) abgebildet. Im Grunde dasselbe Zeug wie die Revell Farben, ebenfalls für den Modellbau gedacht und in diesen kleinen 14ml Dosen vertrieben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Dezember 2020)

Die Frage ist halt, wieviel man selbst so verbraucht.
Wenn man sich im Jahr einiges an Posen basteln will, macht die Anschaffung dieser kleinen Modellbau-Farbtöpfchen nur wenig Sinn, da schlichtweg zu teuer auf den Literpreis gesehen.

Ich selber trage Klarlack ja generell nicht per Pinsel usw. auf, sondern tauche die Posen.
Dazu brauch ich freilich von Haus aus schonmal mehr Lack, dafür ist der Auftrag aber auch gleichmäßiger.

Bei Bootslacken kommt es leider häufig zum Vergilben, gerade auf weißem Untergrund eher unschön.
Ich hab damit auch ne Weile rumhantiert, bin dann aber später zu PU-Klarlack abgewandert.
Was andres nehme ich auch nicht mehr, stinkt weniger, vergilbt nicht und die Trocknungszeit ist auch deutlich kürzer wie bei den meisten Bootslacken.
Vom Gefühl her hat für mich PU-Lack auch die bessere Oberflächenhärte nach der Trocknung, die ist für meinen Geschmack doch deutlich unempfindlicher wie mit dem Bootslack den ich zuvor benutzt hatte.


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube- auch wenn mein Posenbau wieder etwas eingeschlafen ist- das zumindest für die Farbmarkierungen der Spitzen, das dazu nötige weisse Grundieren kein Lack auf Stinki Basis (Terpentin/Nitro keine Ahnung, bin nicht vom Fach, ihr wisst was ich meine) nötig ist. Da gibt es herrliches auf Wasserbasis.
Ich glaube aber auch, dass spätestens bei der dauerhaften klaren Endlackierung ordentlich müffeliges Zeugs zur Anwendung kommen muss, wenn die Pose ein Jahr oder zwei halten soll.
Ich wollte auch nicht das Umweltfass aufmachen, ich schwelgte wirklich ehrlich in der schönen Zeit der Revelldöschen. Aber, mein Modellbau hat sich geändert, und für feinste Feinheiten haben sich dann doch wasserbasierte Farben bewährt. Die ermöglichen mehr Kontrolle, und vor allem sind sie viel einfacher zu verarbeiten.
Ist jetzt zwar nicht ne Posenspitze, aber ich schätze ein gutes Argument für "leichte" Farben in Verbindung mit "harten" Lacken:





Die Angelsachen im Vordergrund sind ein 2er Mepps, ein 12er Drennanhaken und ne Stachelschweinspitze. Die Spielfiguren im Hintergrund sind mit Farben auf Wasserbasis bemalt, und rock-hard mit Nitrospeühlack gesichert.
Beide Lackfamilien haben ihre Vor und Nachteile, beide sollten wir nutzen


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2020)

Da es heute einigermaßen mild war, bin ich mal an die frische Luft und habe mit meiner kleinen Proxxon Drehbank 
eine Korkpose geschliffen. Als Material diente einer von den Wein oder Sektkorken die mir der nette @dawurzelsepp zugeschickt hatte. Danke Josef. 




Kork lässt sich schwieriger als Balsaholz schleifen, das war mir ja bekannt. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde hatte ich den Korken in der gewünschten Form. In der Zeit hätte ich mehrere Balsaposen geschliffen. Aber Kork ist ein altbewährtes Posenbaumaterial mit einem sehr guten Auftrieb. Zudem sehen sie nach dem lackieren einfach Klasse aus. Mal sehen, wie ich sie gestallten werde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 
Ich tauche meine Posen auch nur. Da ist man sicher, dass der Lack überall hingelangt. Zuvor hatte ich ja auch den Bootslack, der den gelben Schleier hervorruft benutzt. Dann hast du mir den Klarlack von Renovo empfohlen. Der lack ist nicht schlecht. Dann hast du mal erwähnt, dass du einen noch besseren Lack gefunden hast. Ist das der 
PU-Lack? Wenn ja, kannst du mal bitte ein Bild von dem Lack einstellen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2020)

Es handelt sich um einen PU-Klarlack der speziell für Holz im Innen- wie auch Außenbereich, aromatenfrei und damit auch zb für Kinderspielzeug geeignet ist.
Der Lack muß auch nicht weiter verdünnt werden wie diverse Bootslacke.








						Albrecht Holzsiegel PU-Klarlack Transparent tuchmatt 2,5 l kaufen bei OBI
					

Stoß- und schlagfest • Hoch strapazierfähig ✓ Albrecht Holzsiegel PU-Klarlack Transparent tuchmatt 2,5 l ➜ Treppenlacke & Parkettlacke bei OBI kaufen




					www.obi.de
				




Ein durchaus ähnlicher, wenngleich auch etwas günstigerer Lack auf etwas abweichenden Füßen stehender Lack ist dieser hier:








						2,5L Renovo Klarlack Seidenmatt aromatenfrei
					

Auf Lager: 2,5L Renovo Klarlack Seidenmatt aromatenfrei zum besten Preis, 100426. Eine schnelle Lieferung überall in Deutschland möglich.




					www.manomano.de
				




Beide Lacke liefern für mich persönlich hervorragende Ergebnisse


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2020)

Danke @Bimmelrudi Den Renovo Lack hab ich ja, und mit den Ergebnissen bin ich zufrieden. Dann werde ich mir mal den PU- Lack besorgen und die Ergebnisse vergleichen. Danke. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Dezember 2020)

Als Farbauffrischung für Fundposen oder historische aus meiner Jugendzeit verwende ich auch Revell-Farben und den Klarlack, um nachzulackieren oder die Antennenspitzen zu tauchen.

Die Lackierung von dieser Segelpose wurde von mir auch mit Revell-Farben ausgeführt.
Ein später, aber guter Tip für alle, die meine Segelpose Nachbauen wollen:
Die Achse etwa 5 - 10 cm länger lassen. In Segelrichtung kann man direkt unter die Pose und der oberen Perle noch ein Kiel (z.B. aus Eisstielen von Langnese Magnum oder Acrylglas) befestigen (ankleben).
Dieser (schön flach und in bauchiger Form geschliffen) verbessert die Stabilität des Kurses der Pose bei Wind enorm! 

Ist mir vor 2 Tagen eingefallen, als ich eine GPS-ANTENNE auf einem Autodach betrachtet habe...


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein durchaus ähnlicher, wenngleich auch etwas günstigerer Lack auf etwas abweichenden Füßen stehender Lack ist dieser hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den hatte ich mir letzten Herbst ja gekauft, meiner war schon in der der Dose leicht vergilbt. Produktionsdatum scheint aber auch Anfang 2015 gewesen zu sein, also darauf achten. Ich werd morgen auch nochmal fix in den Baumarkt, irgendwas braucht man die nächsten Wochen/Monate ja zu tun.


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2020)

Eine weitere Balsapose wurde in meinem Angelzimmer fertig gestellt. Eine ähnliche, wie die letzte. 





Sie ist noch nicht lackiert. Die fertig lackierte hab ich mal daneben gelegt. Und was sieht man? Die weiße Farbe ist vergilbt. Und das grüne Garn ist deswegen dunkel geworden. Den Lack habe ich vor ca. 6-7 Monaten gekauft. Die ersten Posen, die ich mit ihm lackiert hab, waren Top. Keine Verdunkelungen, nichts. 
@Tobias85 Steht das Datum unter der Dose auf ein weißes Schild? Wenn ja, dann ist meiner 2001 hergestellt. Also mit dem Lack werden die Posen nicht mehr versiegelt. Bestell mir jetzt den PU Lack den @Bimmelrudi empfohlen hat. Und falls der älter sein sollte, dann geht er wieder zurück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2020)

So, der PU Lack von Albrecht ist bestellt. Ich finde schon noch den richtigen Weg.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @Tobias85 Steht das Datum unter der Dose auf ein weißes Schild? Wenn ja, dann ist meiner 2001 hergestellt.


Also auf meiner Renovo-Dose sieht es unten so aus, ich interpretiere das als "Herstellungsdatum 19.01.2015, 13:46:40h"




Den anderen von Bimmelrudi empfohlenen Lack (Albrecht Holzsiegel) hab ich gestern noch schnell besorgt, da steht ganz klar ein Datum oben drauf, nehme an Mindesthaltbarkeit:





Hier gab es im Regal aber verschiedene Dosen mit insgesamt drei verschiedenen Daten, hab natürlich das längste genommen. Auf der Unterseite steht noch diese Kombi, aus der ich aber nix rauslese.


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2020)

Und so sieht es unter meiner Renovo Dose aus. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Dezember 2020)

Bedenkt bitte auch das die Dosen immer absolut gut verschlossen bleiben...oder noch besser einfach umfüllen in gut verschließbare Behältnisse.

Ich bin mit dem einen oder andren Lack auch schon derbe auf die Nase gefallen, egal welchen Datums.
Daher fülle ich mir grundsätzlich nur die Menge ab die ich auch direkt verwerten kann, alles andre wandert sofort aus der Dose in verschraubbare Behältnisse mit Dichtungsring (sogenannte Weithaltgläser/flaschen/tonnen).

Und wenn Dosen schon Rost ansetzen, fliegt die gleich so ungesehen in die Tonne...da kanns mit dem Lack, vorallem Klarlack, nicht mehr doll bestellt sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Eine weitere Balsapose wurde in meinem Angelzimmer fertig gestellt. Eine ähnliche, wie die letzte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei der vergilbten..wurden die Stellen die weiß lackiert wurden auch vorher grundiert, ggfs. auch vorher mit Schnellschleifgrund oder Porenfüller behandelt und nochmals geschliffen?
Das ist mitunter schon sehr wichtig, vorallem bei sehr hellen Tönen und Farben.
Jede Holzart reagiert anders drauf, ich hab da selbst schon riesige Unterschiede zwischen Balsa und Abachi wahrnehmen müssen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Eine weitere Balsapose wurde in meinem Angelzimmer fertig gestellt. Eine ähnliche, wie die letzte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine neuen Posen schauen trotzdem wieder klasse aus!  
Meine etwas vergilbten Exemplare lasse ich einfach unter dem Begriff _*"Vintage Look"*_ laufen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meine etwas vergilbten Exemplare lasse ich einfach unter dem Begriff _*"Vintage Look"*_ laufen.



In der Nutzung sind sie dadurch ja nicht behindert...Posen sind ja nicht nur zum Anschauen da.


----------



## Jason (19. Dezember 2020)

Heute kam der Aufstelltest mit der vergilbten Balsapose und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. 









So steht sie mit 3,6g. Die Pose stellt sich mit dem Holzkügelchen auch sofort auf, so das ich die Kugeln weiterhin bedenkenlos verwenden kann. Morgen will ich am Teich angeln und dann wird sie auch eingeweiht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2020)

Tolle Pose wieder Jason. 
Für das nächste Foto wünsche ich mir aber, dass du dein Badewasser in der Wanne gegen frisches ersetzt, bevor du die nagelneue Pose da reintunkst.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand zum Endlackieren schon mal Schellack ausprobiert? Der wird zwar überwiegend nur für antike Möbel verwendet, aber er sollte auch ideal für den Vintage-Look einer Pose sein...


----------



## Skott (19. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute kam der Aufstelltest mit der vergilbten Balsapose und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolles Ergebnis, @Jason !
Dann wünsche ich dir und @Kochtopf viel Petri für euern Teich-Ansitz


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hat jemand zum Endlackieren schon mal Schellack ausprobiert? Der wird zwar überwiegend nur für antike Möbel verwendet, aber er sollte auch ideal für den Vintage-Look einer Pose sein...


"
Schellack ist in der Kälte und bei Zimmertemperatur sehr spröde und brüchig, ziemlich hart, geruch- und geschmacklos. [...] Schellack ist unlöslich in Wasser, quillt aber bei Kontakt mit Wasser und ist daher nicht wasserfest." (Wikipedia)


----------



## Jason (19. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Pose wieder Jason.
> Für das nächste Foto wünsche ich mir aber, dass du dein Badewasser in der Wanne gegen frisches ersetzt, bevor du die nagelneue Pose da reintunkst.


Bitte keine Witze über mein Badewasser. Ich spar, wo ich kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (19. Dezember 2020)

So lieber @Tricast . Hier sind wir richtig. Was den Schaumstoff in den Boxen angeht, ist das ein anderer so wie wir ihn kennen.  Dieses Zeug ist viel härter, wie gewöhnlicher Schaumstoff. Werden Posen dauerhaft in den weichen, weißen Schaumstoff gelagert, werden sie mit der Zeit angefressen. Die Chemikalie in den Schaumstoff verträgt sich nicht mit den Lack, der auf den Posen ist. Den kann ich keineswegs empfehlen. 
Da meiner viel härter ist, schneide ich ihn sehr stramm in die Box, so das er von alleine hält, ohne ihn anzukleben. Dann schneide ich die Auskerbungen für die gewünschte Pose aus und das hält sehr gut. 
Ob mein Schaumstoff besser ist, wegen den anfressen, weiß ich nicht. Ich überprüfe das regelmäßig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Bitte keine Witze über mein Badewasser. Ich spar, wo ich kann.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Eine solche kleine Gartenteich-Wanne hatte ich auch einmal, für frische Köderfische ist so etwas optimal.
Leider hat Nachbars Katze regelmäßig auf- bzw. ausgeräumt. Bis dahin hatte ich das mit der Katze vor dem Goldfischglas immer für ein Märchen gehalten.


----------



## Jason (22. Dezember 2020)

Der neue Lack ist heute gekommen. Jetzt muss ich noch ein paar Posen fertig machen, damit ich lackieren kann. 




Auf seine Eigenschaften bin ich gespannt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## boot (23. Dezember 2020)

Das sind mal wieder toll tolle Fotos von euren Posen macht weiter so und Petri Heil.
LG Ole


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Wartezeit im Rutenbauprojekt sinnvoll genutzt, die 3 Schwimmer wurden endlich fertig gewickelt.






Lackiert werden sie demnächst.


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Kleine Wartezeit im Rutenbauprojekt sinnvoll genutzt, die 3 Schwimmer wurden endlich fertig gewickelt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363100
> 
> ...


Sehr schön. Dein Stil hat was.  Hat du einen neuen Lack, oder nimmst du den, den du schon immer genommen hast?

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Dezember 2020)

Danke.
Ich nehme noch meinen alten Bootslack zum lackieren.


----------



## Jason (12. Januar 2021)

Und wieder eine fertig.





Die Linien gehen aber beim nächsten mal gerader. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (13. Januar 2021)

Ich habe euch ein wenig angeflunkert. Diese nicht so schöne Pose ist eines meiner ersten Werke, gebaut vor ca. 4 Jahre. Das ihr auch solche Werke respektiert finde ich gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (13. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe euch ein wenig angeflunkert. Diese nicht so schöne Pose ist eines meiner ersten Werke, gebaut vor ca. 4 Jahre. Das ihr auch solche Werke respektiert finde ich gut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du Schlingel!  ...ich wollte schon fragen, ob wir uns eventuell Sorgen um deine Gesundheit machen müssen wegen Schüttelfrost oder Gichtanfall...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2021)

Die mittlere Pose stellt mein absolutes Erstlingswerk dar, dicht gefolgt von der linken Pose und etwas später von der rechten Pose.
Ich glaube wir hatten es da Mitte oder Ende 2016. Keine Ahnung, ob ich diese Posen hier schon einmal irgendwo gezeigt habe? 






Nach wie vor besteht jedoch noch immer Luft nach oben, zum Glück.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Du Schlingel!  ...ich wollte schon fragen, ob wir uns eventuell Sorgen um deine Gesundheit machen müssen wegen Schüttelfrost oder Gichtanfall...



Etwas verwundert haben mich diese schwungvollen Linien und die durchaus geschmackvolle Gesamtkomposition allerdings auch.
Da habe ich noch gedacht: _"Junge, was gibt sich der @Jason bloß für eine Mühe bei diesem Tiroler Hölzl!"   _


----------



## Jason (13. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Du Schlingel!  ...ich wollte schon fragen, ob wir uns eventuell Sorgen um deine Gesundheit machen müssen wegen Schüttelfrost oder Gichtanfall...


Ich kann dich beruhigen, mir geht es sehr gut. Das sollte nur mal ein Spaß zwischendurch in diesem Thread sein. 
Aber wohl bemerkt fangen auch diese Posen Fische. Ende 2016 glaub ich war es, hab ich mit dem Posen bauen angefangen. Hier noch ein weiteres Exemplar von meinen Anfangszeiten.




Den Balsakörper hat mir damals @dawurzelsepp mit in ein Paket gelegt und ich habe versucht, das beste draus zu machen. So hat es angefangen. Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen der Interesse hat, seine Posen selber zu bauen damit anzufangen. Und das wichtigste ist, niemals die Geduld zu verlieren. 
@Bankside Dreamer , deine ersten Posen können sich sehen lassen. Ich glaube mal, dass das Posen bauen dir mit in die Wiege gelegt worden ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (13. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, mir geht es sehr gut. Das sollte nur mal ein Spaß zwischendurch in diesem Thread sein.
> Aber wohl bemerkt fangen auch diese Posen Fische. Ende 2016 glaub ich war es, hab ich mit dem Posen bauen angefangen. Hier noch ein weiteres Exemplar von meinen Anfangszeiten.
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach herrlich Jason...!!!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2021)

@Jason: Na dieser Spaß ist dir wirklich gelungen. Finde ich klasse! 
Etwas blöd guckt man schon, zumindest wenn man von jemandem bereits ganz andere Arbeiten gewohnt ist. Irgendwann packt einen schon etwas der Ehrgeiz und man versucht die nächste Pose noch etwas besser zu bauen. Deine Posen gefallen mir sehr gut, die bisher in den Posenbau investierte Zeit sieht man jeder neuen Pose auch an. Das Handwerkliche ist der eine Teil aber Du scheinst auch ein gutes Gespür für eine _- wie ich es vorhin scherzhaft erwähnte - _geschmackvolle Gesamtkomposition erlangt zu haben. Deine Posen schauen jedenfalls stimmig aus, da passt alles. Einen eigenen Stil hast Du auch entwickelt, gut so.

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Angefeuert von @dawurzelsepp's tollen Posen wollte ich es damals auch wissen. Ich bin nur froh von dem fusseligen Nähgarn weg zu sein aber auch das muss man erst einmal lernen. Wobei für den Anfang reicht es schon aus, dann muss man eben noch einmal kurz mit dem Feuerzeug rüber.

Ich kann das Posenbauen auch jedem Interessierten wärmstens empfehlen. Den Großteil macht tatsächlich das Dranbleiben aus, dann werden die Posen irgendwann von ganz alleine besser. Jedenfalls stellt das Posenbauen wohl den einfachsten und auch günstigsten Weg dar, in die Welt des Angelgerätebaus einzusteigen. Wer wirklich möchte kann das in jeder noch so kleinen Mietwohnung am Schreib- oder Esstisch machen und sich später am Wasser über das tolle Ergebnis freuen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2021)

Ostern 2017...


----------



## Jason (13. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Blumen, lieber Freddy. Ja, jeder hat irgendwie seinen eigenen Stil. Und das ist auch gut so und normal. Wenn ich meine Federkiel und Schilfrohrcharge vollendet habe, geht es an Balsa und Korkposen ran. 
Da hab ich so einige Ideen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2021)

Ich hoffe dieses Jahr ein oder zwei hölzerne Posenboxen und ein paar Raubfischposen in die Realität umsetzen zu können. Vielleicht gelingt es mir?
Zuvor möchte ich während dieses Winters allerdings noch ein paar bereits begonnene Posenprojekte fertigstellen.


----------



## Michael079 (19. Januar 2021)

Moin zusammen. 
Ich war in den letzten Tagen auch mal etwas fleißig und hab mir ein paar Posen aus Balsaholz zum Aalangeln gedrechselt. Lackiert habe ich die mit den Farben von Revell und anschließend ne Schicht Klarlack drüber. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt, reicht das Lackieren so aus damit sich das Holz nicht mit Wasser vollsaugt ? Oder muß ich das Holz noch anderweitig behandeln ? 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2021)

Die Behandlung hätte vor dem Lackieren stattfinden müssen (Porenfüller, Schnellschleifgrund, Grundierung etc.), jetzt isses freilich zu spät dafür.
Das einzige was du jetzt noch machen kannst ist eine Erhöhung der Klarlackschichten, wobei damit einhergehend auch das Traggewicht der Posen runtergeht.


----------



## Michael079 (19. Januar 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort.  Hab gelesen das man die Posen nach dem Lackieren mit Bootslack einstreichen kann ( gelesen bei DR.CATCH). Werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2021)

Alternativ auch mal weiter vorne hier im Thread schmökern, hier haben einige ihre Erfahrungen beim Posenbau schon geteilt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Ich war in den letzten Tagen auch mal etwas fleißig und hab mir ein paar Posen aus Balsaholz zum Aalangeln gedrechselt. Lackiert habe ich die mit den Farben von Revell und anschließend ne Schicht Klarlack drüber.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt, reicht das Lackieren so aus damit sich das Holz nicht mit Wasser vollsaugt ? Oder muß ich das Holz noch anderweitig behandeln ?
> Gruß Michael



Tolle Posen! Zum Aalangeln sicherlich genau das Richtige. 

Im Grunde würde das Lackieren jetzt schon so ausreichen und Du könntest mit den Posen ans Wasser. Dazu müsstest Du für das Lackieren allerdings bereits einen wasserfesten Klarlack verwendet haben. Hast Du? Falls nicht, so würde ich noch eine oder zwei verdünnte Schichten Bootslack auftragen.

Der "beste Weg" bei Posenkörpern aus Balsaholz oder aber Kork ist, nach dem Drechseln oder Schleifen erst einmal einen glatten Untergrund herzustellen. Dazu trägst Du irgendeinen 08/15 Klarlack ein oder zwei Mal auf und schleifst zwischen. Dieser Klarlack braucht noch nicht wasserfest zu sein. Durch dieses Vorgehen stellen sich die Holz- oder Korkfasern erst einmal auf und "erstarren" im trockenen Klarlack. Dadurch kann man sie anschließend bequem wegschleifen.

Meistens reicht ein oder zwei Mal lackieren und schleifen aus. Ist einem die Oberfläche glatt genug, so kann man die bunten Farben nach Wahl auftragen, eventuell noch Ösen etc. anwickeln und anschließend alles mit wasserfestem Bootslack o. Ä. versiegeln. Falls man richtig grobe Krater im Posenkörper hat und diese einem nicht gefallen, so kann man diese zuvor auch mit entsprechenden Mitteln zuspachteln und dann verschleifen. Allerdings sollte man nicht zu viel Material auf die Pose auftragen, da sonst die Tragkraft darunter leidet.

So wie Du es bei deinen Posen gemacht hast, also direkt die Farbe / Lack auf das rohe Holz aufgetragen, entstehen unschöne Härchen und Borsten und bleiben auch in der fertigen Pose. Das tut der Funktionalität deiner Posen zwar keinen Abbruch aber es schaut später nicht so schön aus. Wobei diese Gebrauchsposen für die Ringkämpfe mit den Aalen sicherlich kein High-End Finish benötigen.

PS: Ansonsten gilt beim Posenbauen folgender Satz: _"Probieren geht über Studieren." _


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.  Hab gelesen das man die Posen nach dem Lackieren mit Bootslack einstreichen kann ( gelesen bei DR.CATCH). Werde ich mal versuchen.



Sofern du einen Keller o.ä. hast, dann häng die Posen danach dort zum Trocknen auf.
Idealerweise sollte jene Örtlichkeit nicht kälter wie 15 Grad Raumtemperatur haben und nicht auf den Namen "belebte Wohnung" hören...die Gerüche sind auch nicht ganz Ohne.
Je kälter es ist, um so schwieriger wird die Trocknung.
Die meisten Bootslacke benötigen minimum 24-72h zum Trocknen, wobei das im Sommer bei lauschigen Temperaturen gilt. Selbst nach diesen 3 Tagen Trocknungszeit ist die Oberfläche häufig noch sehr elastisch, gleicht bei manchen Bootslacken auch oft eher einer halbgaren Silikonbeschichtung.
Besser man lässt den Posen nach solcher Behandlung deutlich mehr Zeit, ich hatte seinerzeit als ich noch mit nem Bootslack hantiert habe, immer mindestens 5 Tage trocknen lassen bei sommerlichen Temperaturen im gut belüftetem Schuppen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Vor dem ersten Einsatz sollten mit 1K-Bootslack versiegelte Posen natürlich entsprechend lange Zeit ruhen, um wirklich durchtrocknen zu können.
Für die Zwischenlackierungen braucht es dabei nicht ganz so viel Zeit, das steht aber alles auf den entsprechenden Dosen.

Dieser 1K-Bootslack bleibt eigentlich immer etwas flexibel bzw. härtet er am Ende nicht steinhart aus. An anderer Stelle hatte ich das glaube ich schon einmal geschrieben. Lackiert man etwa den hölzernen Mast einer kleinen Segeljolle und dieser macht später unter Windlast eine entsprechende Biegung, so würde steinharter Lack einfach wieder vom Mast abplatzen, zumindest aber reißen.

PS: Ich mag den Geruch von 1K-Boots- & Yachtlack eigentlich ganz gerne riechen. Solange nicht zu viele Posen bei mir in der Bude trocknen, durchaus eine überlegenswerte _"Geschmacksrichtung" _für den nächsten Wunderbaum im Auto. Der Geruch erinnert mich jedenfalls an Bootswerften & Holzmasten.


----------



## Jason (19. Januar 2021)

Soll ich Kork, denn ich nicht bemalen will auch vorbehandeln? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Soll ich Kork, denn ich nicht bemalen will auch vorbehandeln?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich würde es machen. Es sei denn Du trägst im Anschluss sowieso noch so viele Schichten wasserfesten Lackes auf, dass etwaige Fasern oder Krümel komplett im Lack eingebettet sind. Einmal dünnflüssig Vorlackieren und Zwischenschleifen kostet nicht viel Zeit aber man ist damit auf der sicheren Seite.

Allerdings hängt es auch etwas davon ab, was für einen Kork Du verwendest. Mit gewachsenem Kork, so wie er meist für das Verschließen von Weinflaschen verwendet wird, habe ich bisher meine schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht. Unabhängig davon, ob schon einmal irgendwo ein Korkenzieher durch das Material gewandert ist und für eventuelle Sollbruchstellen und Instabilität gesorgt hat.


----------



## Jason (19. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Albrecht Holzsiegel PU-Klarlack Transparent tuchmatt 2,5 l kaufen bei OBI
> 
> 
> Stoß- und schlagfest • Hoch strapazierfähig ✓ Albrecht Holzsiegel PU-Klarlack Transparent tuchmatt 2,5 l ➜ Treppenlacke & Parkettlacke bei OBI kaufen
> ...


Da es bald bei mir mit dem lackieren los geht und ich mir auf deine Empfehlung hin den PU-Lack gekauft habe, 
hab ich eine Frage zu den Trocknungszeiten. Reichen 24 Stunden im 23 Grad warmen Heizungskeller? Vorgenommen hab ich mir 3 Tauchlackierungen, so wie immer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2021)

Die Temperatur ist gut, aber probier erstmal 1 Schicht Klarlack bevor du mehr einplanst ohne genau zu sehen wie er sich auf deinen Posen abzeichnet.
Die Trocknungszeit ist abhängig vom Material was diese Prozedur erfahren wird...Holz ist nicht gleich Holz und Schilf keine Feder. 
Pauschal kann ich dir das nicht sagen ob 24h reichen.
Ich bade jeweils immer nur einmal meine Posen, weil mehr Schichten nichts mehr verändern...außer eben eine Abschwächung der Tragkraft.


----------



## Jason (19. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Temperatur ist gut, aber probier erstmal 1 Schicht Klarlack bevor du mehr einplanst ohne genau zu sehen wie er sich auf deinen Posen abzeichnet.
> Die Trocknungszeit ist abhängig vom Material was diese Prozedur erfahren wird...Holz ist nicht gleich Holz und Schilf keine Feder.
> Pauschal kann ich dir das nicht sagen ob 24h reichen.


Danke für die Auskunft. Werde das beobachten,

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2021)

Wenn du später wirklich mehr Schichten Klarlack auftragen willst, lass unbedingt die erste Schicht deutlich länger trocknen.
Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr das die Trockenzeit jeder einzelnen Schicht deutlich verlängert wird.


----------



## Jason (20. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich bade jeweils immer nur einmal meine Posen, weil mehr Schichten nichts mehr verändern...außer eben eine Abschwächung der Tragkraft.


Da streiten sich immer noch die Götter. Es gibt gute Posenhersteller, die überziehen ihre Posen bis zu 8x mit Klarlack. Da ist aber der Lack sehr verdünnt, damit die Tragkraft nicht zu sehr abschwächt....., wie @Bankside Dreamer schon schrieb, probieren geht über studieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2021)

Klar streiten sich darüber alle....letztlich spielt das alles keine Rolle, Hauptsache das Ergebnis stimmt für dich.
Ich bin bisher mit einer Schicht gut gefahren, wenn es bei dir 3 sind und bei andren 8, dann isses halt so.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

@Jason @Bimmelrudi ,
Ich habe ja nun lange nichts mehr gebaut, aber ich fürchte, für die warme Jahreszeit muss ich auch meine Bestände an meinen bereits vorgestellten Posentypen auffüllen. 

Ich nehme also aus Eurer Diskussion dankbar mit:

-Posen müssen getaucht werden für funktional optimales Ergebnis
-Der Lack sollte der o.g. Albrecht Holziegel etc.sein
-Ein Tauchgang reicht für Gebrauchsposen

Jetzt muss ich meine Balsas und Avons bauen, solange es noch so greulich draussen ist.

Danke Jungs,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2021)

Es muss keineswegs obiger Lack sein, ich kenne auch Leute die nutzen aus meiner Sicht eher "Teufelszeug" und bauen dennoch sehr geile Posen.

Was ich damit sagen will, es gibt nicht den einen richtigen Weg, sondern viele und beruhen letztlich alle aus "try & error".

Ich baue erst wieder wenn man es draußen im Schuppen paar Stunden aushalten kann, unwahrscheinlich das dies vor Ostern sein wird.
Farben und Lacke schlummern alle brav bei Raumtemperatur im Abstellraum.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es muss keineswegs obiger Lack sein, ich kenne auch Leute die nutzen aus meiner Sicht eher "Teufelszeug" und bauen dennoch sehr geile Posen


Es ist aber gut das Novizen wie ich sozusagen eine Handreichung hinsichtlich eines speziellen, gut verfügbaren Produktes haben, mit dem die Experten zufrieden sind.
Denn Rumgwhampel mit Einpinseln von schnellen, aber empfindlichen und dazu sauberen Nitro-Rutenschnellack ist da eher Blöd. Man benutzt ja auch nicht Chanel no5 als Raumduft.
Ich glaube aber ich werde mich im Netz nach einer hohen Glasmensur auf die Suche machen, einen Workflow austüfteln und diesen letzten Arbeitsschritt im Keller durchführen.
Mein Posenbauantrieb ist ja, das meine Typen zwar von vielen Anbietern in durchaus guter Qualität bereit gestellt werden, aber es mir bei allen an dem letzten entscheidenden Pfiff fehlt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Posenbauantrieb ist ja, das meine Typen zwar von vielen Anbietern in durchaus guter Qualität bereit gestellt werden, aber es mir bei allen an dem letzten entscheidenden Pfiff fehlt.



kommt mir arg bekannt vor


----------



## Jason (20. Januar 2021)

Morgen beginne ich mit der ersten Tauchlackierung. 






Jetzt hab ich vorübergehend die Nase voll vom wickeln. 3 Schichten sind allerdings bei den gewickelten Posen nötig. Sonst bekomme ich den gewohnten Glanz auf dem Garn nicht hin. Das ist mir jetzt im nachhinein eingefallen. Und bei so viel Mühe, sollte die Ästhetik schon zum Vorschein kommen. Nach der ersten Tauchung warte ich mal 24 Stunden ab und dann seh ich weiter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (21. Januar 2021)

@Jason : Bin immer wieder beeindruckt von Deiner Akribie beim Posenbau und der Schönheit Deiner Werke. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason (23. Januar 2021)

@Bimmelrudi 
Eine Frage zu dem PU-Klarlack von Albrecht. Meine Posen haben die erste Tauchung mit diesem Lack hinter sich. Jetzt hängen sie seid Donnerstag im Heizungskeller. Aber ich sehen noch keinerlei Glanz an den Posen und das liegt sicherlich daran, dass es ein Tuchmattlack ist und kein Hochglanzlack ist. Könntest du bestätigen, wenn ich die Posen ein zweites mal damit lackiere, das sie anfangen zu glänzen? Du lackierst ja immer nur einmal. 
Vielleicht hätte ich mir über den Begriff "Tuchmatt" ein wenig Gedanken machen müssen. 
Vorsichtshalber hab ich Online mir den Klarlack von Renovo in Hochglänzend bestellt. Lieferzeit ca. 10 Tage. Habe zwar noch genug davon, aber der ist vergilbt. Den streiche ich im Frühjahr an die Gartenhütte. Als ich mit den damals das erste mal lackiert hab war ich voll begeistert. Die Farben von dem Garn, blieben so wie sie waren und ein sehr schöner Glanz umhüllten die Posen.
Probieren, machen, testen und tun, so heißt hier die Devise. Man muss seinen Weg finden. Und es ist echt toll, dass man sich hier austauschen kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Eine Frage zu dem PU-Klarlack von Albrecht. Meine Posen haben die erste Tauchung mit diesem Lack hinter sich. Jetzt hängen sie seid Donnerstag im Heizungskeller. Aber ich sehen noch keinerlei Glanz an den Posen und das liegt sicherlich daran, dass es ein Tuchmattlack ist und kein Hochglanzlack ist. Könntest du bestätigen, wenn ich die Posen ein zweites mal damit lackiere, das sie anfangen zu glänzen? Du lackierst ja immer nur einmal.
> Vielleicht hätte ich mir über den Begriff "Tuchmatt" ein wenig Gedanken machen müssen.


Justament heute wollte ich mir diesen Lack wie angekündigt bestellen, da fiel mir das Wort "tuchmatt" auch auf- da hab ichs doch gelassen, denn ich will ja auch schönen Glanz. Hatte mir vorgenommen auch noch mal hier nachzufragen? 
Übrigens habe ich mir überlegt, nach der Glanzlackierung der Posen nur die Antennen nochmal mit Mattlack nachzulackieren, aus offensichtlichen Gründen.


----------



## Jason (23. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich mir überlegt, nach der Glanzlackierung der Posen nur die Antennen nochmal mit Mattlack nachzulackieren, aus offensichtlichen Gründen.


Ob du es mir glaubst, oder nicht....., mit dem Gedanken habe ich mich auch schon befasst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2021)

Der Gedanke kommt mir gerade recht: Von Glanz & Gloria bin ich bei Posen über&unterwasser schon lange weg, aus offensichtlichen Gründen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Eine Frage zu dem PU-Klarlack von Albrecht. Meine Posen haben die erste Tauchung mit diesem Lack hinter sich. Jetzt hängen sie seid Donnerstag im Heizungskeller. Aber ich sehen noch keinerlei Glanz an den Posen und das liegt sicherlich daran, dass es ein Tuchmattlack ist und kein Hochglanzlack ist. Könntest du bestätigen, wenn ich die Posen ein zweites mal damit lackiere, das sie anfangen zu glänzen? Du lackierst ja immer nur einmal.
> Vielleicht hätte ich mir über den Begriff "Tuchmatt" ein wenig Gedanken machen müssen.
> Vorsichtshalber hab ich Online mir den Klarlack von Renovo in Hochglänzend bestellt. Lieferzeit ca. 10 Tage. Habe zwar noch genug davon, aber der ist vergilbt. Den streiche ich im Frühjahr an die Gartenhütte. Als ich mit den damals das erste mal lackiert hab war ich voll begeistert. Die Farben von dem Garn, blieben so wie sie waren und ein sehr schöner Glanz umhüllten die Posen.
> ...



Mit diesem Lack wirst du kein Hochglanz auf deinen Posen erzeugen, egal wieviel Schichten du da drüber haust.
Ich bin selbst nicht so der Freund von hochglänzenden Posen für bestimmte Bereiche, von daher das tuchmatt.

Die Hechtposen die @Thomas. von mir bekommen hatte, bekamen den Renovo in Hochglänzend, auch hier nur ein einziges Tauchbad.
Ich denke zwar nicht das Thomas sich das traut, aber wenn er so ne Stickpose mal gegen ne Tischkante kloppen würde, da würde gar nix mit passieren...die eine Schicht langt dicke aus.
Bin selbst schon auf einigen Posen draufgetreten und da ist nix mit passiert..sie wurden nur dreckig durch den Mist unterm Latschen.   

Alle Lacke die ich mehrmals tauchen muss um ein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu erzielen kommen nicht in meine Werkstatt, sowas brauch ich einfach nicht.

Posen sind für mich in erster Linie Gebrauchsartikel, die auch mal irgendwo hängen bleiben, abreißen (wenn auch selten), stark beansprucht werden...für mich gehören sie einfach auf die Schnur um mir den Biss anzuzeigen und nicht zum Anguggn inne Vitrine oder inne schaumstoffverpackte Holzbox.
Nicht persönlich nehmen bitte, jeder soll seine Leidenschaft ausleben nach eigenem Gusto.
Für mich persönlich spielt die Optik aber nur ne zweite Geige, in erster Linie soll die Pose so funktionieren wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Bei mir war jede Pose aus der Werkstatt minimum einmal auch nass beim Angeln, egal ob Knickipose, Hechtpose, U-Pose oder schlankere Modelle zum Friedfischangeln....ich teste jede Pose immer vor Ort am Gewässer.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit diesem Lack wirst du kein Hochglanz auf deinen Posen erzeugen, egal wieviel Schichten du da drüber haust.
> Ich bin selbst nicht so der Freund von hochglänzenden Posen für bestimmte Bereiche, von daher das tuchmatt.
> 
> Die Hechtposen die @Thomas. von mir bekommen hatte, bekamen den Renovo in Hochglänzend, auch hier nur ein einziges Tauchbad.
> ...


Kann ich dann bitte einen Alternativtip, also das konkrete Produkt mit Namen etc. Haben, für einen wirklich guten, hoch und brillliantglänzenden Pflege- und Gebrauchsleichten Tauchlack haben, der günstig, rasch trocknend (24h vom Tauchen bis zum Wasser?) robust wenn ausgehärtet und auch nicht allzu teuer ist? Und ganz wichtig, da bin ich ganz bei Dir: Ein Tauchgang muss reichen, also darf er nicht allzu Viskos sein?
Eine spezifische Produktempfehlung wäre fürmich als unsichere Novizen sehr gut,
hab vielen Dank im voraus,
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein durchaus ähnlicher, wenngleich auch etwas günstigerer Lack auf etwas abweichenden Füßen stehender Lack ist dieser hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich einfach nochmal von vor 3 Seiten...gibt es auch in hochglänzend. 
Eine Schicht dieses Lackes reicht dicke aus, die Trocknung sollte dabei niemals nicht beschleunigt werden..einfach mal 48h hängen lassen und gut ists.
Behandelte Flächen behalten ihre ursprüngliche Farbe, er ist wasserdicht, reißt und platzt nicht und ist absolut schlagfest.
Ich hab etliche Posen die damit lackiert wurden seit mehreren Jahren quasi im Dauereinsatz von Mitte April bis Anfang Dezember (Aal und Zander), bei keiner jener Posen ist auch nur irgendwo der Lack gerissen oder abgeplatzt. Das schafft keine einzige Pose aus dem Laden, die bekommen alle Risse oder platzen auf, weil der Lack viel zu hart und unflexibel ist. Bei gekauften Posen grenzt das schon fast an ne harte PVC-Hülle, zumal auch noch ohne Grundierung drunter.
Kann sich jeder selbst von überzeugen, einfach mal ne gekaufte und ausgediente Balsapose inne Hand nehmen, gern auch mal mit dem Fingernagel in den Anstrich drücken oder auch mal die Pose durchbrechen.


----------



## Thomas. (24. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich denke zwar nicht das Thomas sich das traut, aber wenn er so ne Stickpose mal gegen ne Tischkante kloppen würde, da würde gar nix mit passieren...die eine Schicht langt dicke aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

Mattfarbene Fluospitzen für Posen sind natürlich klasse. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind sie vom Anglerauge auch viel besser zu erkennen, als etwas glänzende Posenspitzen. Dass von einer glänzenden Posenspitze oder aber von einem glänzenden Posenkörper tatsächlich eine große Scheuchwirkung ausgeht, das glaube ich allerdings nicht. Dieser vor einigen Jahren entstandene "Trend" um irgendwelche matten Rutenblanks scheint mir eher ein erdachtes / neues Verkaufsargument der Hersteller zu sein. Eine am Ufer möglichst flach gehaltene Silhouette des Anglers oder aber ein ruhiges Verhalten am Wasser hat sicherlich weitaus mehr Einfluss, auf das Fluchtverhalten der Fische.

Industrielle Posen werden glaube ich erst lackiert _- sofern sie überhaupt lackiert werden und nicht einfach direkt irgendeine wasserfeste Farbe aufgetragen wird -_ und zum Schluss taucht man die Spitzen dann in die bunten Fluofarben. Vielleicht klappt das ja auch bei uns? Also erst lackiert man die Pose und macht sie wasserfest und anschließend dippt man die Spitze in wasserfeste / matte Fluofarbe. Allerdings ist es dann wieder Essig mit irgendwelchen angewickelten Garnen oder aufgemalten Markierungen. Diese Probleme haben die Industrieposen nicht, die werden alle millimetergenau in die Farbe getaucht, deren Viskosität zuvor sicherlich speziell für solche Vorgänge eingestellt wurde, damit nichts kleckert oder aber tropft.

Irgendwo habe ich noch ein Video bzw. habe ich es einmal bei YouTube gesehen. Ein noch junger guter alter Billy Makin führte seine Posenproduktion vor.
Seine wohl selbst gebaute Apparatur war sehr interessant, auch wenn das Massengeschäft meine Sache nicht ist.

Nachtrag:
Ich habe das Video gefunden, es war gar nicht bei YouTube. Ab Minute 08:00 ungefähr sieht man seine Apparatur.
Vielleicht ist sie aber doch nicht selbst gebaut, ich bin mir da jetzt nicht mehr so sicher.

https://www.facebook.com/cleanriver...waggler-fishing-billy-makin/1426260134240126/


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Januar 2021)

Werter geschätzter @Minimax ich habe mir aus der Not heraus...mein Clou war eingetrocknet....einen neuen Bootslack besorgt.
Eingesetzt wird er an meinen 3 neu gebauten Posen sowie auf der Tonkin und ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergenis.
Gut ich darf zwar den zweiten Anstrich an der Rute wider runterschleifen weil ich D*** den Pinsel nicht richtig gereinigt hab.
Den Lack was ich mir bestellt hatte ist einer von Wilckens und binnen 24 Stunden trocken....bei mir lagert alles zum trocknen im Heizungsraum bei 25°C.
Verdünnt lässt er sich bei weiten besser verarbeiten wie der Clou und die Farbe ist nur leicht gelblich. Gegen den Preis von 10€ für 750ml kann man zudem auch nichts sagen.

Langzeit Erfahrung habe ich dafür aber noch nicht, es wir sich zeigen wie er hält.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Ich kenne den Bootslack von Wilckens, habe selber damit längere Zeit gearbeitet.
Für den schmalen Taler kein schlechter Lack und tut was er soll. Unverdünnt ist er allerdings sehr dick, ich hatte ihn auch damals verdünnt, was die Trocknungszeit dann etwas verlängert.
Er ist nach 24h noch nicht auf allen Untergründen trocken, das fühlt sich nur so an. Auf manchen Untergründen brauch der Lack mitunter auch mehr wie 3 Tage um völlig durchzutrocknen....Hartschaum ist so ein Beispiel.

Flächen die später weiß bemalt sein sollen, zwingend entweder grundieren oder 2x mit einem wirklich gut deckenden Weißanstrich behandeln. Der Bootslack neigt sonst recht schnell dazu jene weißen Flächen relativ schnell auszugilben, bei farblichen Flächen kein Problem damit.
Er vergilbt auch recht schnell innerhalb der Dose, also immer gut verschließen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Bob Ross hält Einzug bei den Posenbauern


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2021)

Wenn das Ergebnis von der Farbwahl her denn halbwegs tarnend wird, ein Hochglanzfinish nicht alles wieder ruiniert, ist doch alles bestens und richtig gemacht!
Ich mag das individuelle Anpinseln (+wichtige Antenne) und damit am Wasser die Vor+Nachteile ausprobieren. 

Schwarz ist eine gleich mehrfach sehr schlechte Bodyfarbe, von daher schon echt verbessert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Inwiefern sollte schwarz eine schlechte Bodyfarbe sein?
Dunkler Body + helle Antenne = perfekter Kontrast.

Das gleiche funktioniert freilich auch andersrum mit dunklen Antennen und hellem Body sehr gut.
Mit verschiedenen Modellen ist man dann für alle Lichtverhältnisse weitgehend gerüstet.

Die Fische in mehreren Metern Tiefe interessierts eh nicht was da oben an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt, und die Fische die mitunter mal die Posen anstupsen, will man eigentlich eh nicht fangen. Ausnahme evtl. beim Köfistippen auf Ukeleis im Flachbereich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Fische in *mehreren Metern Tiefe interessierts eh nicht* was da oben an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt,



Richtig aber in flachem und klarem Wasser ist so ein schwarzer Klotz schon auffällig.
Bei vorsichtigen Fischen, wie zB Döbeln ist es allemal besser kork-/holzfarbene Posen oder welche in hellem Grau(-blau) einzusetzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

Ich schätze mit Posen bzw. auch mit deren Farben ist es ein wenig wie bei den Kunstködern. Was dem jeweiligen Angler gefällt, das wird wiederum besonders häufig montiert und sorgt später _- oh Wunder -_ für gute Fänge. Für oberflächennahes Fischen oder aber in sehr flachen Gewässern mag eine unauffällige Farbe der Pose sicherlich schon von Vorteil sein, ansonsten denke ich auch dass die Farbe der Pose eher zweitranging ist. Unbestritten sind natürlich die Eigenschaften der verschiedenen Antennenfarben, ein möglichst guter Kontrast gegen einen eventuell wechselnden Hintergrund ist wichtig.

Die heutigen Crystal Posen sind farblich gesehen sicherlich die unauffälligsten, wobei diese Dinger auch ganz schön stark glänzen und das Sonnenlicht reflektieren. Mit den Mitteln die uns heimischen Posenbauern zur Verfügung stehen, lassen sich solche Crystal Posen aber wohl sowieso nicht realisieren. Von daher ist sicherlich erlaubt was gefällt.

Für das oberflächennahe Fischen sind natürliche Brauntöne oder aber Weiß und helle Blau- und Grautöne wohl nicht verkehrt. Jedenfalls erzeugen diese Farben vor meinem menschlichen Auge am wenigsten Kontrast gegen den Himmel. Aber wer weiß was die Fische von unten wahrnehmen und ob sie sich nicht tatsächlich eher an einem unnatürlich abtreibenden Köder stören, als an einer schwarzen Avonpose?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Also doch zweckgebunden.
Kenne zb sehr viele Forellenangler, die ganz gezielt nur schwarze Piloten nutzen und nicht die handelsüblichen Murmeln.
Die Forellen scheint es nicht zu stören.

Ich erinner mich noch gut an meine frühesten Angelerlebnisse mit meinem Großvater, der hat das Pech der Birke genutzt um seine selbstgeschnitzten Posen nicht nur wasserdicht, sondern auch einzufärben. Könnte nicht behaupten er hätte nix gefangen, eher im Gegenteil.

Ich denk da spielt auch ganz viel die eigene Wahrnehmung und die daraus unvermeidliche menschliche Projektion auf andere mit rein, wir ticken nunmal so. 
Unser gegenüber kann uns schließlich nix darüber mitteilen, wir versuchen nur seine Reaktion irgendwie darauf umzumünzen.
Schaut man sich mal so in einem Fliessgewässer um, sieht man auch reichlich dunkles bis schwarzes Treibgut im Wasser, je nach Jahreszeit. Genauso gut kommen immer mal auch helle Objekte im Gewässer vor, sei es ne treibende Schaumblase oder sonstwas. Scheint die Fische auch nicht zu stören.

Ich warte ja noch auf den Tag bis einer drauf kommt, Posen nach Jahreszeiten zu bauen


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2021)

Bei Döbeln ist es Fakt und auch große Plötzen und Roddows machen da Unterschiede(wenn auch weniger als Döbel).
Schwarze Carp Controller neben dem Schwimmbrot bringen eindeutig weniger Bisse als milchige Sbiros oder himmelgrau sprühgefärbte Controller.
Und auch bei Posen ist der Effekt bei klarem, flachem Wasser eindeutig nachvollziehbar im direkten Vergleich.

Schon manches Mal stand ich neben Angelfreunden und hatte mit himmelgrauer Pose mehr Bisse (und Fische) als der Kumpel mit schwarzer Pose.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Für oberflächennahes Fischen oder aber in sehr flachen Gewässern mag eine unauffällige Farbe der Pose sicherlich schon von Vorteil sein, ansonsten denke ich auch dass die Farbe der Pose eher zweitranging ist. Unbestritten sind natürlich die Eigenschaften der verschiedenen Antennenfarben, ein möglichst guter Kontrast gegen einen eventuell wechselnden Hintergrund ist wichtig.
> 
> Die heutigen Crystal Posen sind farblich gesehen sicherlich die unauffälligsten, wobei diese Dinger auch ganz schön stark glänzen und das Sonnenlicht reflektieren. Mit den Mitteln die uns heimischen Posenbauern zur Verfügung stehen, lassen sich solche Crystal Posen aber wohl sowieso nicht realisieren. Von daher ist sicherlich erlaubt was gefällt.


Du schreibst es einleitend schon, und wenn man in kleinen Flüssen (Tiefen oft nur im Bereich 0,5m bis 1m), wie ich es früher war, oder jetzt in sehr klaren Stauseen unterwegs ist, dann ist es das ausschließlich bestimmende Element!
Wassertrübung und Sonnenverdeckung mindern das Problem, wie sie überhaupt eine alles entscheidende übermächtige Zäsur für alle Angelarten ausüben.

Antennen eben wirklich genau umgekehrte Anforderungen, wobei ich persönlich treffliche tolle Farbgebungen wichtig finde, und die Geometrie möglichst schmal halte.

Und auch bei den Chrystal-Posen habe ich diese Erfahrungen mit dem manchmal Leuchtkörper gemacht, wieder s.o. wo es bedeutsam ist.
Ich bin da jedoch an einer Eigenbauvariante dran, fehlt noch ein bischen was an Kleinstzeug.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch auf den Tag bis einer drauf kommt, Posen nach Jahreszeiten zu bauen



Aktuell lässt sich im Bereich des Spinnfischens wohl am meisten verdienen, von daher ist noch kein Hersteller auf diese bahnbrechende Idee gekommen.
Rein vom Künstlerischen her könnte ich mir etwa Herbst- oder Winterkollektionen schon vorstellen. Aber deswegen gleich eine ganze Landschaft auf die Pose zaubern, so wie der Kollege aus deinem Link, das würde ich dann wohl doch nicht machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2021)

Schwarz ist sogar bekannterweise selbst beim Nachtspinangeln immer noch der am deutlichsten kontrasttierende Körper oben auf dem Wasser.
D.h. unabwendbar, dass alles schwarze oben am besten gesehen wird - immer. Insbesondere wenn da oben sonst rein gar nichts ist.
Und dass ich als Angler Hebungen etc. am schlechtesten sehe.
Also ganz unten auf der Werteskala der Farben.

Aber wie immer, es kommt auf den Faktor drauf an, siehe Beitrag oben. #1.652

Und Posen nur eine Variante? Posen nur nach Jahreszeiten? Nach Tageszeiten und Wetter habe ich schon vor 1980 gemacht ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Döbeln ist es Fakt und auch große Plötzen und Roddows machen da Unterschiede(wenn auch weniger als Döbel).
> Schwarze Carp Controller neben dem Schwimmbrot bringen eindeutig weniger Bisse als milchige Sbiros oder himmelgrau sprühgefärbte Controller.
> Und auch bei Posen ist der Effekt bei klarem, flachem Wasser eindeutig nachvolziehbar im direkten Vergleich.
> 
> Schon manches Mal stand ich neben Angelfreunden und hatte mit himmelgrauer Pose mehr Bisse (und Fische) als der Kumpel mit schwarzer Pose.



Sind alles nicht meine Zielfische, von daher für mich persönlich zu vernachlässigen.
Das einzige klare Wasser was ich hier habe kommt aus der Wasserleitung.


----------



## Jason (24. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit diesem Lack wirst du kein Hochglanz auf deinen Posen erzeugen, egal wieviel Schichten du da drüber haust.
> Ich bin selbst nicht so der Freund von hochglänzenden Posen für bestimmte Bereiche, von daher das tuchmatt.


Gut, dann werde ich umschwenken. Ich warte, bis der Hochglanzlack bei mir ankommt und dann bekommen sie noch 2 verdünnte Schichten.
Meine Gedanken sind da anders, als bei dir. Die Posen müssen bei mir glänzen. Meiner Meinung nach sieht das schöner aus. Jeder halt wie er es mag.





Hier ein älterer Federkiel mit 3 unverdünnten Lackschichten. Keine 2g braucht sie Pose und man erkennt die sensibelsten Bisse. Und wie gesagt, der Glanz kommt auf dem Wickelgarn spätestens nach der 3. Tauchung zur Geltung. 
Dennoch bedanke ich mich bei dir für die Aufklärung bezüglich des Tuchmattlack. Den werde ich dann wohl auch an meiner Gartenhütte pinseln. Bei mir kommt nichts um. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Alles gut, jeder nach seinem Gusto.  

Dem kann man ja trotzdem was positives abgewinnen...die Hütte bekommt unfreiwillig früher nen neuen Anstrich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. Januar 2021)

Sorry aber als würde das einen Aitel interessieren welche Farbe unten angemalt ist. 
Das ganze Crystal Gedöns ist meiner Meinung nach das selbe wie mit den Tarnbleien. 
Wenn ich meine kleinen Balsaposen mit der Semmel in 50cm tiefen Wasser abtreiben lasse und die Aitel eher auf die Pose schnappen wie auf die Semmel glaube ich nicht das die Farbe der Pose etwas ausmacht. Viele Sachen reden wir uns selber nur ein aber gut jeder wie er will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2021)

Auf nen milchigen Sbiro bekomme ich auch gelegentlich Döbelbisse. Dem schwarzen Carp Controller gehen sie aus dem Weg wenn der angetrieben kommt - schwimmen also beiseite wenn er ihnen zu nahe kommt.
Nachdem ich so einen Controller in hellgrau lackiert habe, ist das wie beim Sbiro.

So unterschiedlich ist das an verschiedenen Gewässern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Januar 2021)

Was natürlich sein kann, dass dieser eine große Döbel, Aland etc. dann vielleicht doch zu argwöhnisch ist und dem driftenden Köder an der schwarzen Loaferpose keine Beachtung schenkt. Während seine kleineren Brüder und Schwestern _- in scheinbar selbstmörderischer Absicht und ohne Argwohn -_ einfach zuschnappen.

Aber gut, Gründe warum ausgerechnet der schon lange beobachtete Ausnahmefisch des Gumpens nie an den Haken gehen möchte findet man als Angler in solchen Situationen dann natürlich viele. Was davon real ist oder vielleicht lediglich vom eigenen Unvermögen ablenken soll, dass lassen wir einfach einmal dahingestellt. Am Ende hatte der Fisch schlicht keinen Hunger und dann kam auch noch Pech dazu.

Das Gute am Selbstbau von Posen ist letztlich ja auch, dass man sich seine Posen so fertigen kann wie man es sich vorstellt bzw. wie man meint sie zu benötigen. Es sind keine himmelblauen und 20 Gramm tragenden Loafer im Handel erhältlich? Gut, dann baue ich mir eben einfach selbst eine solche Pose und lasse die Frikadelle am Stück auf das Maul des Riesendöbels zutreiben. Sich industriell gefertigte Posen anders anzumalen oder sie geringfügig zu modifizieren ist natürlich auch eine Option, schließlich baut sich nicht jeder seine Posen selbst.

Crystal Posen haben ich zwar auch einige _- von Drennan bis zur günstigen Imitation -_ aber ich denke schon, dass sie oftmals auch überbewertet werden. Der gute "Petey" muss sich halt immer wieder etwas Neues einfallen lassen, um seine Posen an den Angler zu bringen. Was kommt wohl als nächstes? Werden die Crystal Posen mit irgendwelchen Gasen gefüllt, um so deren Auftrieb zu verändern? Wohl spätestens beim Helium und wenn uns die Köder vor der Nase herumschweben wissen wir, es wird auch viel heiße Luft produziert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Während seine kleineren Brüder und Schwestern _- in scheinbar selbstmörderischer Absicht und ohne Argwohn -_ einfach zuschnappen.
> 
> Aber gut, Gründe warum ausgerechnet der schon lange beobachtete Ausnahmefisch des Gumpens nie an den Haken gehen möchte findet man als Angler in solchen Situationen dann natürlich viele.


Du schreibst es schon, braucht ich nicht mehr viel ergänzen, der Ausnahmefisch zählt eigentlich ...

40er Döbel oder Forellen oder 80er Hechte usw. usw.
sind halt noch Jungfische in guten Gewässerbedingungen, allenfalls Halbwüchsige, sogar alles noch Futterfische, meist wirklich tumb, das sollte man bei seiner Beurteilung mal objektivieren auf die Fischwelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sorry aber als würde das einen Aitel interessieren welche Farbe unten angemalt ist.
> Das ganze Crystal Gedöns ist meiner Meinung nach das selbe wie mit den Tarnbleien.
> Wenn ich meine kleinen Balsaposen mit der Semmel in 50cm tiefen Wasser abtreiben lasse und di*e Aitel eher auf die Pose schnappen wie auf die Semmel* glaube ich nicht das die Farbe der Pose etwas ausmacht. Viele Sachen reden wir uns selber nur ein aber gut jeder wie er will.


Du schreibst es aber selber, der nimmt die Pose schon sehr genau war und ist sehr interessiert an dem seltsamen Halm, nur fehlinterpretiert das Ding noch (zum Glück für uns Angler). 
Wenn die Fische noch besser kommunizieren könnten, wäre es schnell bitter mit dem Fischfang, wenn irgendwo ein paar Angler aufgetreten waren ...

Ist mir mit dem Poseninteresse ja auch häufiger passiert, vornehmlich im langsameren Wasser bei Aland, Karpfen.


----------



## Patrick086 (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo Allerseits

Ich habe bisher nur still mitgelesen, aber nun möchte ich euch mal meine Kunstwerke zeigen.
Doch zunächst hab ich mir heute erstmal neues Material zum Posenbau besorgt. Hierbei handelt es sich um die guten alten Bumskeulen. Die standen da so am Ufer eines Baggersees bei uns in der Nähe zufällig rum .






Bevor ich mich aber dem Bau von neuen Posen aus Bumkeulen widme, muss ich noch ein paar ältere Posen restaurieren. Es handelt sich um alte Posen aus DDR-Zeiten, aber auch ein paar selbstgemachte aus den 90ern.






Die 3 mittleren Posen sind jeweils in Blau- und Grünmetallic bemalt.

Das Grünmetallic ist von Revell (letzter Topf Altbestand ), aber wird von Revell leider nicht mehr verkauft . Die Einzigste Alternative ist wohl Humbrol, da diese Firmal schon vor Revell die Email Color Farben anboten. Doch ähnlich wie bei dem Metallicblau von Tamiya hab ich nach dem ersten Anstrich die Farbe trocknen lassen, dann mit 1000er Schleifpappier überschliffen und dann den 2.ten und damit finalen Anstrich aufgetragen.
Endergebnis:
Aalglatter, glänzender Posenkörper in schönem Metallicgrün  (ich glaub das heißt bei Revell Smaragdgrün).




Dieses Blaumetallic ist von Tamiya (X13) und wurde in 4! Schichten aufgetragen. Die 1. Schicht zog unvermittelt in das Balsaholz des Körpers ein und deckte überhaupt nicht. Die Oberfläche des Körpers wurde nach dem Trocknen richtig rauh. Daher hab ich den Körper nach dem Trocknen mit 1000er Schleifpappier glatt geschliffen und die nächste Schicht aufgetragen. Das Ganze hab ich dann noch 2 weitere Male wiederholt, bis die 4.te und damit letzte Schicht drauf kam. Das Endergebnis ist aber umso besser:
Ein aalglatter, glänzender Posenkörper in wunderschönem Blaumetallic . Das Grünmetallic von Revell lässt sich hierfür deutlich besser verarbeiten und deckt sofort.





Wenn sich jetzt jemand fragt, warum ich ausgerechnet für diese Posen Metallicgrün bzw. -blau verwendet habe, so ist die Antwort sehr einfach:
Diese Posen waren Ursprünglich in Blaumetallic lackiert. Doch im Laufe der Jahre hat der Lack Risse bekommen oder die Farbe ist schlicht und einfach abgeplatzt.
Da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber kein Metallicblau hatte, sondern nur Grün, habe ich halt das genommen. Erst 2 Tage später kam dann das bestellte Metallicblau an und wurde an der 3.ten pose ausprobiert. Die alten DDR-Posen sollten also wieder in ihrer Ursprünglichen Lackierung erstrahlen.
Die 2 rechten Posen auf dem 2. Bild sind auch alte DDR-Posen, doch der neue Besitzer (mein Vater) hatte sich für einfache Matte Farben in Schilfbraun bzw. Schilfgrün entschieden. OK, Wunsch ist Wunsch. Bei mir ist FAST Alles möglich . Schließlich hatte ich in meiner Jugend viele Plastikmodellbausätze zusammengeklebt (vorzugsweise Schnellboote 2. WK) und daher sind viele Grau-, Blau- und Olivtöne übrig, die jetzt als Farbe für Posenkörper herhalten. Je nach Geschmack.

Die 3 linken Posen auf dem 2. Bild sind z.T. selbstgemacht bzw. repariert.

Eine unserer selbstgebauten Knicklichtposen (1 Röhrchen ist in den Knicklichtverpackungen immer dabei). Die Röhrchen aus den Verpackungen werden einfach auf den zurecht geschliffenen Knubbel aufgeklebt.









Und hier noch eine ältere selbstgebaute aus den 90ern in neuem Gewand.






Die Posen werden jetzt erstmal ne halbe bis ganze Woche durchtrocknen (die Pose auf dem 2. Bild ganz rechts hab ich heute erst in Schilfgrün seidenmatt gepinselt), da die Metallic- und Seidenmattfarben (Revell Email Color) sehr langsam durchtrocknen.
Nach dem Trocknungsvorgang geht es dann Ende dieser Woche mit Leuchtorange weiter. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Ein Wort fällt da aus der Posen-Rolle ... 









						Bumskeulen wachsen auf dem Maisfeld
					

<p>Wespen (tli). Die Auswirkungen des hohen Grundwasserstandes werden am Wespener "Seehof" sehr deutlich. Noch immer ist dort zu sehen, wo sich vor über tausend Jahren ein Nebenarm der Saale entlang schlängelte (die Volksstimme berichtete).</p> <p...




					www.volksstimme.de
				






Patrick086 schrieb:


> Hierbei handelt es sich um die guten alten Bumskolben. Die standen da so am Ufer eines Baggersees bei uns in der Nähe zufällig rum .


----------



## Patrick086 (25. Januar 2021)

Ok, verschrieben. Bumskeulen sollte es heißen (statt Bumskolben) .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Tolle Sache mit deiner eigenen Wunschaufarbeitung oder Tuning!  
Zu den Farbspielen bauch ich nichts weiter schreiben, das hatten wir ja gerade schon behandelt ...

Von den DDR Schaumkunststoffposen hab ich mal ein paar bekommen, als es wohl einige zu kaufen u. zu verschenken gab, weiß nur nicht mehr wie das Material damals hieß, das war deutlich besser als Balsa, und auch als viele andere Schaumstoffe.

Kommt als nächster Beitrag die Pose aus "Schilfrohr speziale" noch?

Revell Farbtöpfchen kann man übrigens wieder gut bekommen, habe letztes Jahr 2mal bestellt dort - liegt aber noch und wartet.

Wobei ich über die angenehme Alternative Acryllack in Großgebinden schon wieder nachgedacht habe, aber das wäre was an Faktor für die Großserie.
Die Vorbereitung des Untergrundes incl. wasserfesten glattem Finish sollte man nach meiner Einschätzung getrennt vom Endanstrich machen, das schont den Geldbeutel und verbessert die Möglichkeiten, weiß muss eh öfter mal darunter sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Von den DDR Schaumkunststoffposen hab ich mal ein paar bekommen als es wohl einige zu kaufen u. zu verschenken gab, weiß nur nicht mehr wie das Material damals hieß,




Ekazell glaub ich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Beim ersten suchen finde ich was hartes daraus:





						Crassus - be smart. be a Problemlöser.
					

Die Crassus GmbH & Co. KG produziert und vertreibt Produkte für die Verbindung, Durchführung und Reparatur von Abwasserrohren.




					www.crassus.de
				




Beim Weitersuchen mit startpage.com finde ich dieses sehr interessante Dokument, und Treffer! 

"Der angegebene Preis für den *PVC-Schaum "Ekazell"* vom VEB"


			https://www.bbr-server.de/bauarchivddr/archiv/plarchiv/00711-1468/akten-und-mappen-pdf/00711-1468-waben-bauweise.pdf


----------



## Patrick086 (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Kommt als nächster Beitrag die Pose aus "Schilfrohr speziale" noch?


Nein. Wenn die Posen, die ich aktuell auf den Bildern am Wickel habe fertig sind, dann reichts erstmal. Allerdings kommt Unverhofft oft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Januar 2021)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits
> 
> Dieses Blaumetallic ist von Tamiya (X13) und wurde in 4! Schichten aufgetragen. Die 1. Schicht zog unvermittelt in das Balsaholz des Körpers ein und deckte überhaupt nicht. Die Oberfläche des Körpers wurde nach dem Trocknen richtig rauh. Daher hab ich den Körper nach dem Trocknen mit 1000er Schleifpappier glatt geschliffen und die nächste Schicht aufgetragen. Das Ganze hab ich dann noch 2 weitere Male wiederholt, bis die 4.te und damit letzte Schicht drauf kam. Das Endergebnis ist aber umso besser:
> Ein aalglatter, glänzender Posenkörper in wunderschönem Blaumetallic . Das Grünmetallic von Revell lässt sich hierfür deutlich besser verarbeiten und deckt sofort.



Einfach beim nächsten Mal zuerst einen kompletten Weißanstrich machen, die Fasern stellen sich dabei auf und können runtergeschliffen werden.
Ggfs. nochmal wiederholen. Alternativ geht das auch mit klarem dünnflüssigem Leim, sofern man die Holzmaserung sichtbar lassen will.
Damit ist das Holz dann gesättigt und versiegelt, die spätere benutzte Farbe wird nicht mehr so stark aufgesaugt. Hinzukommt das die spätere Farbgebung, vorallem wichtig bei hellen Gelb-, Orange- und Rottönen, deutlich besser zur Geltung kommt wenn ein weißer Untergrund da ist. Nebenbei spart man auch einfach weitere unnötige Anstriche mit der Hauptfarbe für den Body.


Bei dem Wort "Bumskeulen" wußte ich sofort woher er kommt. 
Von diesen blaumetallic-Posen hab ich auch noch ein paar, liegen seit gut 35 Jahren in irgendeinem Posenrohr. Die gab es so offiziell bei uns aber nicht zu kaufen, haben die Leute sich entweder aus der Tschechoslowakei mitgebracht oder sich von dort besorgt.
Die Posen wurden dort damals in Lizenz hergestellt. Kam man bei uns quasi so regulär gar nicht ran. Müßte so späte 70er bis frühe 80er gewesen sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Januar 2021)

@Patrick086:
Vielen Dank für das Zeigen deiner restaurierten DDR-Posen, sehr interessant. 
Auf deine Posen aus _- ich nenne es einmal etwas unverfänglicher -_ Pompesel bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Von diesen blaumetallic-Posen hab ich auch noch ein paar, liegen seit gut 35 Jahren in irgendeinem Posenrohr. Die gab es so offiziell bei uns aber nicht zu kaufen, haben die Leute sich entweder aus der Tschechoslowakei mitgebracht oder sich von dort besorgt.




Bei und hießen die Ungarnposen. Vmtl. wurde die Form dort "erfunden".
Heutzutage gibt es ähnliche Modelle bei exner die sich Balaton nennen:









						Exner 60321 Balaton 2
					

Eine lange klassische Karpfen-Hebebisspose. Sie wird gerne zum Angeln im Schilf, Seerosen und hohen Wellengang verwendet. Die Pose zeigt eindrucksvoll die Hebebisse an. Die lange und gut sichtbare Antenne wurde aus strapazierfähiger Glasfaser hergestellt. Auf die Antennenspitze kann man ein...




					www.exnershop.de
				












						Exner 60211 Balaton 1
					

Eine lange klassische Karpfen-Hebebisspose. Sie wird gerne zum Angeln im Schilf, Seerosen und hohen Wellengang verwendet. Die Pose zeigt eindrucksvoll die Hebebisse an. Die lange und gut sichtbare Antenne wurde aus strapazierfähiger Glasfaser hergestellt. Auf die Antennenspitze kann man ein...




					www.exnershop.de


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Beim ersten suchen finde ich was hartes daraus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Dokument lese ich vorallem als Kleber Phenolharz.....genau danach roch bei uns in Magdeburg die Elbe über Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Jason (28. Januar 2021)

Hier ein Federkiel, wo nur die Spitze bemalt wurde. Untergrundfarben sind nicht immer nötig. Da kann man sich das weiß sparen.




Ein paar werde ich davon noch machen. Spart ne menge Zeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier ein Federkiel, wo nur die Spitze bemalt wurde. Untergrundfarben sind nicht immer nötig. Da kann man sich das weiß sparen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dennoch wunderschön. Bei diesem Exemplar sieht man übrigens zwischen den beiden schwarzen Spiralwicklungsfeldern sehr schön das halb durchscheinende dieses vielfältige Materials, das ohne weiteres Knicklichtfähige Federkielposen ermöglichen würde. In finsterer Nacht mögen zwar alle Knickis grün sein, aber die Flussgötter begünstigen den Angler mit schöner Pose.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Januar 2021)

Schwarze oder schwarz-weiß gestreifte Antennen finde ich bei starkem Gegenlicht bzw. fiesen Reflexionen ganz angenehm. Die kann ich dann vergleichsweise besser erkennen.


----------



## Jason (29. Januar 2021)

Hab ich ein Glück. Heute ist der Lack angekommen. Früher als erwartet.




Den schütte ich jetzt in das Weizenbierglas und dann geht es los.  Der Glanz kann kommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2021)

Nach dann viel Spaß!

Letztes Wochenende habe ich am See tolles Schiff gefunden mir richtig langen Abständen zwischen den Knoten, da werde ich bald mal ernten gehen und dann ein paar Waggler bauen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Januar 2021)

Wohl bekomm's! 

Kippst Du den Lack nach dem Tauchen der Posen wieder in die Dose zurück oder belässt Du ihn ihm Bierglas und verschließt dieses etwa mit Frischhaltefolie und einem Gummiband? Die im Handel erhältlichen Schraubgläser für Spargel sind sicherlich nicht tief genug aber vielleicht findet sich ja etwas ähnliches?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Januar 2021)

sowas kann dabei auch helfen









						Messzylinder
					

Aus hochwertigem Borosilikatglas in vielen Grössen und Formen ✔ mit Graduierung ✔ Grosshandelspreise ✚ Top Qualität ✚ Kauf auf Rechnung ⇒ hier ansehen




					www.paracelsus-versand.de
				




kann man auch verschließen mit Stopfen wenns sein muss


----------



## Jason (29. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wohl bekomm's!
> 
> Kippst Du den Lack nach dem Tauchen der Posen wieder in die Dose zurück oder belässt Du ihn ihm Bierglas und verschließt dieses etwa mit Frischhaltefolie und einem Gummiband? Die im Handel erhältlichen Schraubgläser für Spargel sind sicherlich nicht tief genug aber vielleicht findet sich ja etwas ähnliches?


Ich bestreiche den Rand des Glases mit dem Lack, danach lege ich eine Aluplatte drauf. Das klebt gut an und ist dicht. Dann kommt das Glas auch in den Heizungskeller, dort ist es wärmer als in meinem Angelzimmer und er wird nicht zäh. Wenn die Lackierung beendet ist, kommt der Lack zurück in die Dose. 
Denn Deckel kloppe ich ringsrum fest und danach wird die Dose einmal kurz auf den Kopf gestellt, damit es drin noch versiegelt wird. Mehr kann ich nicht tun. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (29. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nach dann viel Spaß!
> 
> Letztes Wochenende habe ich am See tolles Schiff gefunden mir richtig langen Abständen zwischen den Knoten, da werde ich bald mal ernten gehen und dann ein paar Waggler bauen.


Achte drauf, das das Schilf hohl ist. Damit hat man mehr Möglichkeiten. Der Josef kennt sich damit aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Achte drauf, das das Schilf hohl ist. Damit hat man mehr Möglichkeiten. Der Josef kennt sich damit aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist das normale Reet, nur an den anderen Standorten sind die Abstände zwischen dem Knoten viel geringer.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ist das normale Reet, nur an den anderen Standorten sind die Abstände zwischen dem Knoten viel geringer.



Das wichtigste ist eigentlich die Wandstärke, dazu drückst du nur mal etwas fester zu, wenn  bricht dann gar nicht erst mitnehmen.
Das innere des Schilf putze ich sowieso immer aus damit später alles besser verklebt werden kann sollte etwas reingeschoben werden.
Nach der Ernte noch paar Wochen in den heizungskeller zum trocknen geben.....ganz wichtig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nach der Ernte noch paar Wochen in den heizungskeller zum trocknen geben.....ganz wichtig.



Ganz wichtig ist auch die Erntezeit. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den Reinfall eines Sommers erinnern. Wider besseren Wissens hatte mir reichlich Halme grün bzw. _"im Saft"_ besorgt und versuchte sie anschließend zu Hause zu trocknen. Von der bräunlichen Farbe her waren sie später so wie sie im trockenen Zustand sein sollten aber sie waren regelrecht verschrumpelt, mit seltsamen tiefen Riefen, krumm & schief. 

Vielleicht habe ich beim Trocknen auch etwas falsch gemacht? Aber ich würde schon sagen, dass man sich die Halme am besten tatsächlich in den Wintermonaten besorgt, wenn sie bereits braun und relativ trocken am Ufer stehen. Jetzt sollte also eine gute Zeit für die Ernte sein. Eine Zeit lang trocknen muss man sie danach allerdings trotzdem noch, so wie Josef es ja schon schreibt.


Nachtrag:
Für die ganz Eiligen habe ich im Englischen allerdings einmal gelesen, dass einige Posenbastler die Restfeuchte der Halme wohl auch erfolgreich mit dem Backofen vertreiben. Dafür übernehme ich allerdings keine Gewähr. Lieber jetzt sammeln und im nächsten Herbst mit dem Posenbau beginnen, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Nicht auszudenken, man baut sich bereits jetzt mühevoll eine schöne Pose davon aber sie schrumpelt im Nachhinein dann zusammen.


----------



## Tobias85 (30. Januar 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist eigentlich die Wandstärke, dazu drückst du nur mal etwas fester zu, wenn  bricht dann gar nicht erst mitnehmen.
> Das innere des Schilf putze ich sowieso immer aus damit später alles besser verklebt werden kann sollte etwas reingeschoben werden.
> Nach der Ernte noch paar Wochen in den heizungskeller zum trocknen geben.....ganz wichtig.


Danke für den Hinweis! 


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Für die ganz Eiligen habe ich im Englischen allerdings einmal gelesen, dass einige Posenbastler die Restfeuchte der Halme wohl auch erfolgreich mit dem Backofen vertreiben. Dafür übernehme ich allerdings keine Gewähr.


Da sollte es keine Probleme geben, nur muss man dann vorher schon entscheiden, wo man durchschneidet und sich so festlegen, welche Abschnitte man für was verwenden will. Und rumstehen lassen kostet keinen Strom.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Januar 2021)

@Tobias85 

Ich hatte hier mal ne schöne Anleitung dazu gepostet, musst mal suchen und wider hochholen.


----------



## Patrick086 (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute

Hier ein kleines Update über den aktuellen Stand.
Die Farben sind jetzt komplett abgetrocknet und eigentlich fertig zum Lackieren, aaaber leider fehlt mir Matt Schwarz für die Akzent- und Trennstriche . Ich hoffe aber, dass die Farbe incl. der feinen 00 bzw. 000 Pinsel am Dienstag oder Mittwoch eintreffen. Bis dahin können sich die Posen an der Heizung wärmen.


----------



## Jason (31. Januar 2021)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hier ein kleines Update über den aktuellen Stand.
> Die Farben sind jetzt komplett abgetrocknet und eigentlich fertig zum Lackieren, aaaber leider fehlt mir Matt Schwarz für die Akzent- und Trennstriche . Ich hoffe aber, dass die Farbe incl. der feinen 00 bzw. 000 Pinsel am Dienstag oder Mittwoch eintreffen. Bis dahin können sich die Posen an der Heizung wärmen.
> ...


Sieht gut aus. Viel Erfolg beim Linien ziehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (31. Januar 2021)

Sehe ich auch so, tolle Retro-Posen


----------



## Tobias85 (31. Januar 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Tobias85
> 
> Ich hatte hier mal ne schöne Anleitung dazu gepostet, musst mal suchen und wider hochholen.


Ich hab sie gefunden und packe die Passagen nochmal für alle Interessierten hier rein 


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es ist kalt draußen und letzte Nacht hatte es -9,4°C, genau jetzt ist die beste Zeit das Schilf für die neuen Posen zu Ernten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335149
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason (5. Februar 2021)

Die Lackierungen von meinen letzten fertiggestellten Posen ist beendet. Dazu muss ich sagen, das diese Charge diesmal nur 2 Tauchungen bekommen haben. Die erste Lackierung wurde mit dem Tuchmattlack vollzogen, die zweite mit dem Hochglanzlack. 




Nach der zweiten Lackierung war ich von dem Ergebnis überrascht. Der Glanz war so perfekt, so das ich auf eine dritte Lackierung verzichtet habe. 





Die zweite Schicht habe ich doch unverdünnt aufgetragen und die Signatur habe ich auch diesmal weggelassen. 
Verzeiht mit bitte, aber muss da noch üben. 





Einige gehen davon nun in sämtliche Himmelsrichtungen auf die Reise. Drei von diesen Posen sind bereits für den Gewinner der OCC reserviert . Welche das sind, verrate ich nicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2021)

echt wunderschöne Teile--viel zu schön um damit zu fischen


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. Februar 2021)

einfach nur schön, verbeuge mich vor solchen können.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Slappy (6. Februar 2021)

Die 2. und die 10. sind meine Favoriten


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2021)

Meisterhaft, lieber @Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Februar 2021)

@Jason: Tolle Posen, Hut ab! Gegen deine Wickel Skills kann Paul der Koch aber einpacken.


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Jason: Tolle Posen, Hut ab! Gegen deine Wickel Skills kann Paul der Koch aber einpacken.


Na na na.


----------



## Patrick086 (7. Februar 2021)

Meine Posen sind jetzt auch fertig.


----------



## Michael079 (7. Februar 2021)

Sehen gut aus . Ich habe meine auch gerade fertig gestellt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Februar 2021)

@Patrick086 und @Michael079:
Eure Posen sehen super aus! Ein erstklassiges Refit aber auch gelungen neu gebaute Exemplare.
Da bekommt man direkt Lust es auch einmal auszuprobieren. 

Ich müsste allerdings tatsächlich auch einmal an meinen Posen weiterbauen.
Irgendwelche Heinzelmännchen gibt es hier jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Meine Posen sind jetzt auch fertig.


Hast du schön gemacht, und sehr gut fotografiert!  

ich gebe hier mal 2 Vorschläge ab, also wohlmeinende Kritik zur Verbesserung.

1) die Bemalungen auf dem eigentlichen Posenkörpern in gleicher Antennenfarbe hat eher Nachteile als Vorteile.
Erstens recht viel Aufwand gerade bei feinen Linien, und Kontrastfarbe ist mit dem Orange da nichts, zudem schimmert diese gleiche Farbe am Antennenansatz immer durch und macht das Auge bei leichtester Welle eher kirre. Wenn man fein ausbleit, ist das genau das auch überflüssig, bei nur Teilbebleiung zum Raubfischen und Aufleger braucht man es wegen der groben Abzüge eh nicht bzw. dann so wie auf dem 2.Bild von Michael079. Also die Körperfarbe wie das dafür geeignete metallicblau ist bei einer feinen Antennenpose besser.

2) die schwarzen Striche auf der Antenne sind zu dünn, selbst auf dem Foto treffen sich gelb und orange und beißen sich. Die schwarzen Trennstriche sollen die trennen, dann sieht man die Veränderungen viel besser.

Man kann auch so mit angeln - klar.
Man kann aber auch mit den selber gebauten Varianten wunderbar experimentieren, am Wasser vergleichen und weiterentwickeln. So habe ich es vor langer Zeit gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine auch gerade fertig gestellt.


Wunderbar, besonders Form und Bemalung auf dem oberen Bild! 

Nur zum weitermalen der Antennen hattest du keine Lust mehr? 
Bei dem langen Weiß siehst du kaum was an leichten Bewegungen.


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2021)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Meine Posen sind jetzt auch fertig.
> Anhang anzeigen 365861
> Anhang anzeigen 365862
> Anhang anzeigen 365863
> ...


Du hast hier echt tolle Posen gebaut und dir auch was dabei gedacht. Hier und da noch ein wenig ausbaufähig, wegen der Ästhetik, aber ich weiß...., es ist schwierig mit der Farbe saubere Linien zuziehen. Ich komm mit diesen Linien ziehen überhaupt nicht klar. Da bist du mir um Längen voraus. Ich mache meine Linien mit dem Garn. Danach muss ich auch keinen Pinsel reinigen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Michael079 (18. Februar 2021)

Die nächsten Posen sind fertig.  Diesmal Perch Bobber


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Posen sind fertig.  Diesmal Perch Bobber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut schön geworden. Wie hast du die sauberen Linien hinbekommen? Ich frage immer wieder danach. 
Sehr schöne Posen.  Respekt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Michael079 (18. Februar 2021)

Hi , danke fürs Lob. Die Linien habe ich mit Garn gemacht . Mit dem Pinsel bekomme ich das nicht hin  und mit Garn sieht es auch noch schöner aus finde ich .


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Hi , danke fürs Lob. Die Linien habe ich mit Garn gemacht . Mit dem Pinsel bekomme ich das nicht hin  und mit Garn sieht es auch noch schöner aus.


Genauso handhabe ich es auch. Ich wickele meine Linien auch lieber. Aber bei dickeren Posenkörpern ist das auch nicht immer einfach. Das hast du sehr gut hinbekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Posen sind fertig.  Diesmal Perch Bobber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hut ab, die sind Dir echt super gelungen!  

Das Wickeln der Trennlinie, zwischen dem farbigen Teil und dem aus Naturbalsaholz, dürfte nicht einfach gewesen sein.
Ich habe selbst einmal fluchend davorgesessen, weil mir das Garn an dieser Stelle immer wieder abgeflitzt ist.


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst einmal fluchend davor gesessen, weil mir das Garn an dieser Stelle immer wieder abgeflitzt ist.


Haha, das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Haha, das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mit Geduld und Spucke + etwas Sekundenkleber habe ich es dann aber doch hinbekommen.
Der Trick ist wohl nicht zu weit oben anzusetzen, sondern wirklich erst da wo das Garn nicht mehr so leicht verrutschen kann.
Wer seine Linien aufmalt ist hier wohl leicht im Vorteil. Wobei meine aufgemalten Linien auch nicht so klasse aussehen.
Ich möchte es ja immer üben, greife dann aber doch zu altbewährtem Garn.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2021)

Für eure Linien, Modell Masking Tape, gibt es von Revell oder auch bei Ebay in verschiedenen Stärken, vielleicht mal ein Probieren wert wenn es dann unbedingt mit Farbe sein soll.


----------



## Michael079 (18. Februar 2021)

Das mit dem wickeln an den Kanten hat mir auch viel gedult/Nerven und Zigaretten gekostet


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für eure Linien, Modell Masking Tape, gibt es von Revell oder auch bei Ebay in verschiedenen Stärken, vielleicht mal ein Probieren wert wenn es dann unbedingt mit Farbe sein soll.



Vielen Dank!  
Damit arbeite ich gelegentlich auch bereits.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Das mit dem wickeln an den Kanten hat mir auch viel gedult/Nerven und Zigaretten gekostet



Wie gesagt, wenn Du das Garn eher an einer "geraden" Stelle des Posenkörpers ansetzt, dann flitzt es Dir nicht so leicht davon.
Direkt auf der oberen Rundung gestartet muss es ja quasi ständig wegrutschen. Das hast Du aber wie gesagt sehr gut gemeistert.


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit Geduld und Spucke + etwas Sekundenkleber habe ich es dann aber doch hinbekommen.
> Der Trick ist wohl nicht zu weit oben anzusetzen, sondern wirklich erst da wo das Garn nicht mehr so leicht verrutschen kann.
> Wer seine Linien aufmalt ist hier wohl leicht im Vorteil. Wobei meine aufgemalten Linien auch nicht so klasse aussehen.
> Ich möchte es ja immer üben, greife dann aber doch zu altbewährtem Garn.


Genauso habe ich auch gearbeitet. Korkpose hochgewickelt, Garn runter gerutscht. Das 3 mal. Dann in Etappen gewickelt und dazwischen mit Sekundenkleber fixiert. Allerdings war ich damit auch nicht zufrieden, so das ich das Garn wieder entfernt habe. Nach einen wiederholten Versuch konnte ich aber das Garn mit einmal hochwickeln. Warum das hingehauen hat? Vielleicht wegen den Rest vom Kleber? Probieren geht über studieren.
Wir finden schon den richtigen Weg.    

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2021)

@Jason Vielleicht solltest du es dann mal mit deinem Klarlack versuchen, mit einem Pinsel hauchdünn an den passenden Stellen auftragen, dann etwas abtrocknen lassen und dann wickeln. Weil Lack klebt ja auch wie Klebstoff, aber Sekundenkleber ist in meinen Augen zu schnell fest.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Vielleicht solltest du es dann mal mit deinem Klarlack versuchen, mit einem Pinsel hauchdünn an den passenden Stellen auftragen, dann etwas abtrocknen lassen und dann wickeln. Weil Lack klebt ja auch wie Klebstoff, aber Sekundenkleber ist in meinen Augen zu schnell fest.



Um "lästige Konkurrenz" auszuschalten empfehle ich @Jason Surf- oder aber Handballwax, damit klebt es gleich viel besser.


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Vielleicht solltest du es dann mal mit deinem Klarlack versuchen, mit einem Pinsel hauchdünn an den passenden Stellen auftragen, dann etwas abtrocknen lassen und dann wickeln. Weil Lack klebt ja auch wie Klebstoff, aber Sekundenkleber ist in meinen Augen zu schnell fest.


Ja, das ist gut gesagt, aber dann kannst du das Garn nicht mehr, wie soll ich sagen, zurecht schieben. alles nicht so einfach. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (18. Februar 2021)

oder eine ca. 0,5mm tiefe Nut drehen. Darin dann den Faden legen. Geht wohl aber nur im Schwimmer.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht bringt es etwas, wenn man den Untergrund an dieser Stelle noch einmal mit etwas gröberem Schleifpapier anraut?
Etwaige "Kratzer" sind später sicherlich nicht mehr sichtbar, sobald sie sich mit Lack zugesetzt haben.

Wahrscheinlich ist der Untergrund dann aber noch immer zu rutschig.
Schleifpapier mit einer 80er Körnung würde ich jedenfalls auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen wollen.


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Februar 2021)

@dawurzelsepp: Du hattest mal was zum oval-stängeligen Schilf geschrieben, das die Bauern auf den Feldern anbauen...zu schwer und mit 'Kern'. Sind die Wände da dicker als bei dem normalen Schilf? Hab heut aus dem Auto raus so ein Feld gesehen und überlege, mir mal ein paar Stängel mitzunehmen, um daraus dünne Antennen oder sowas zu machen. Klar gibts ja auch käufliche Lösungen für dünne Antennen, aber selbstgemacht hätte nen höheren Spaßfaktor.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Februar 2021)

@Tobias85 
Die Wandstärke von diesem ich sags mal "Schilf" ist schon dicker wie vom normalen Schilf was am Gewässer wächst.
Auch die Haltbarkeit ist besser, entsprechende Lagerund vor dem Verarbeiten vorausgesetzt.
Ich für mich hab dieses Material wider verworfen da es nicht so optimal zu verarbeiten ist, die Oberfläche war zudem auch gerillt.
Schau dir einfach mal dieses Schilf an und entscheide ob es zum verwenden ist evtl gibt es da schon unterschiedliche Sorten.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Input @dawurzelsepp, dann werd ich mir mal ein paar Halme stibitzen und begutachten, bevor das sonst bald abgemäht wird.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Februar 2021)

Das müsste das Schilf hier sein:


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2021)

Ja, das kommt so in etwa hin mit dem, welches ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Michael079 (26. Februar 2021)

Die nächsten Rohlinge sind in Arbeit


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Februar 2021)

Michael079 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Rohlinge sind in Arbeit



Hast Du die Löcher für diese Zentriervorrichtung mit einem Forstnerbohrer gebohrt und dann von hinten einen Nagel durch die Mitte getrieben?
Ich verwende für das Ermitteln des Zentrums auch gerne einen einfachen Zentrierwinkel der Marke Eigenbau.

Eine solche Standbohrmaschine vereinfacht das Durchbohren der Werkstücke sicherlich enorm, so etwas müsste ich mir auch einmal zulegen.
Deine Posenproduktion mutet wirklich sehr durchdacht an, was sich im späteren Ergebnis auch widerspiegelt.


----------



## Michael079 (27. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hast Du die Löcher für diese Zentriervorrichtung mit einem Forstnerbohrer gebohrt und dann von hinten einen Nagel durch die Mitte getrieben?


Hi, ja genau so hab ich das gemacht.. Die Hilfsmittel sind schnell gebaut und erleichtern die Herstellung der Posen enorm.


----------



## Jason (11. März 2021)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack von der letzten Pose, die in die OCC Winnerbox kommt.




Beim wickeln von den Posenkörpern hab ich immer einen hochroten Kopf und Schweiz auf der Stirn, weil ich Angst habe, dass mir der Faden runter rutscht. Aber in diesem Fall, ist alles gut gegangen. Bei dieser Pose bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch eventuell eine Kugel auf die Spitze setze. Dann ist es allerdings mit den feststellen vorbei. Morgen mach ich sie fertig und dann kommt die Lackierung

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei dieser Pose bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch eventuell eine Kugel auf die Spitze setze


wunder Schön das Teil, auf keinen Fall nee Kugel, man macht auf einer S-Klasse auch keinen Spoiler


----------



## Jason (11. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wunder Schön das Teil, auf keinen Fall nee Kugel, man macht auf einer S-Klasse auch keinen Spoiler


Die Bisserkennung scheint mir bei der kleinen Spitze ein wenig schwach.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Bisserkennung scheint mir bei der kleinen Spitze ein wenig schwach.
> 
> Gruß Jason


egal, sowas schmeißt man auch nicht ins Wasser, und in nee Vitrine sieht man sie


----------



## Jason (11. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> egal, sowas schmeißt man auch nicht ins Wasser, und in nee Vitrine sieht man sie


Oha, meine Posen sollten aber gefischt werden mein Freund. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Oha, meine Posen sollten aber gefischt werden mein Freund.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hat Bimmelrudi auch gesagt   , ja okay 1mal werde ich alle mal ausprobieren, aber erst wenn's Wasser so bei 23 grad ist falls ich hinterher muss


----------



## Michael079 (11. März 2021)

Sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## rhinefisher (12. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack von der letzten Pose, die in die OCC Winnerbox kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!
Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf das Gewinnen der OCC.....


----------



## Skott (12. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack von der letzten Pose, die in die OCC Winnerbox kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Arbeit Jason , ich würde auch keine Kugel montieren, das würde diese "elegante" pose plump erscheinen lassen.
Wie wickelst du denn den Körper, direkt in den feuchten Kleber oder ist das etwa auch trocken trotz des kegeligen Anstiegs möglich...


----------



## Jason (12. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Wie wickelst du denn den Körper, direkt in den feuchten Kleber oder ist das etwa auch trocken trotz des kegeligen Anstiegs möglich...


Nein Wolfgang, ich wickele immer auf trockenen Untergrund. Je steiler der Anstieg ist, desto schwieriger. Ich hatte ja mal eine Korkpose in Arbeit und da schrieb ich dies.


Jason schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich auch gearbeitet. Korkpose hochgewickelt, Garn runter gerutscht. Das 3 mal. Dann in Etappen gewickelt und dazwischen mit Sekundenkleber fixiert. Allerdings war ich damit auch nicht zufrieden, so das ich das Garn wieder entfernt habe. Nach einen wiederholten Versuch konnte ich aber das Garn mit einmal hochwickeln. Warum das hingehauen hat? Vielleicht wegen den Rest vom Kleber? Probieren geht über studieren.
> Wir finden schon den richtigen Weg.


Die sieht jetzt so aus, ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Oben muss ich noch schwarze Linien wickeln.




Bei der blauen Avonpose ging es Problemlos. Das blau werde ich noch mit schwarz absetzen. Gibt ein schickes Teil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (12. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf das Gewinnen der OCC.....


Halt mal den Ball flach.    Die Konkurrenz ist enorm. Ich bau dich mal ein wenig auf.
"Gib Alles".

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

Hallo Ihr Posenspezialisten. Da habt Ihr echt wieder geile teile gebaut. Die Optik ist super. Ich würde mir die eigenen Finger mit einwickeln  

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Für starke Strömung z.B. im Rhein oder der Weser suche ich nach feststellposen, die so um die 40 Gramm tragen ohne dabei den Durchmesser eines Untertellers zu haben. Hat jemand so was schon Mal gemacht? In einem Video vom Torsten Arens zeigte er Mal so selbstgebaute Posen für die Stellfischangelei in der Weser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. März 2021)

Da ich solche Posen auch für die Elbe brauche hab ich sie mir vor geraumer Zeit schonmal gebaut.

Tragkraft: 45-50g
Körpermaße: ca. 13cm lang, ca. 3cm breit an der dicksten Stelle
Gesamtlänge: ca. 40cm (inkl. Knicki)
Material Korpus: Balsa
Material Antenne: Carbon, im Stück komplett durchgezogen





Werde mir, wenn es wieder etwas angenehmer draußen ist, nochmal welche bauen.

Wenn Interesse an sowas besteht, gern mit genaueren Wünschen per PN an mich


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf das Gewinnen der OCC.....



Schon mal was von Lutscherposen gehört?


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da ich solche Posen auch für die Elbe brauche hab ich sie mir vor geraumer Zeit schonmal gebaut.
> 
> Tragkraft: 45-50g
> Körpermaße: ca. 13cm lang, ca. 3cm breit an der dicksten Stelle
> ...


Danke


----------



## Forelle74 (16. März 2021)

Hallo
Hier sind meine OCC Rohlinge. 
Hatte noch Bock schnell 2 neue zu bauen. 




Jetzt kann ich nicht weitermachen. 
Mein Harz vom Epoxi war Steinhart  .
Dachte das ist ganz Frisch.
Das Verfallsdatum hat mich eines besseren belehrt: 7/2020.
Da ich nicht raus kann hab ich schnell eins bestellt


----------



## Luis2811 (21. März 2021)

Habe mich hier mal inspirieren lassen und auch Pose aus Schilf gebaut. Hier das Ergebnisse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2021)

Die sind super geworden!


----------



## Thomas. (21. März 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Habe mich hier mal inspirieren lassen und auch Pose aus Schilf gebaut. Hier das Ergebnisse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369341
> 
> ...


sehr schön, warst bestimmt in der selben Posenbauschule wie Jason


----------



## Jason (21. März 2021)

Luis2811 
Alter Schwede, sind die schön geworden. Meisterhafte Übergänge, absolut makellos. Wie oft hast du sie lackiert? Das Garn hat noch Rillen, eventuell nochmal mit verdünnten Lack tauchen. Dann gehen die Rillen weg. Hätte noch ein Paar Fragen an dich, aber dazu später. 
Bin gerade selber am lackieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2021)

Hey Luis2811  - wirklich gut gelungen.....


----------



## Luis2811 (21. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, sind die schön geworden. Meisterhafte Übergänge, absolut makellos. *Wie oft hast du sie lackiert?* Das Garn hat noch Rillen, eventuell nochmal mit verdünnten Lack tauchen. Dann gehen die Rillen weg. Hätte noch ein Paar Fragen an dich, aber dazu später.
> Bin gerade selber am lackieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hatte die 3mal lackiert mit leicht verdünnten Bootslack, an der Antenne nur 2mal sonst wäre es zu gelb geworden.


----------



## Jason (21. März 2021)

Luis2811
Diese hier hat ihre dritte und letzte Lackierung bekommen.




Bei den letzten Gang hab ich ein wenig Verdünnung in den Lack gemischt. Nach 2 Lackierungen war das Garn noch ein bisschen wellig. Nun ist die Pose glatt wie ein Kinderpopo.
Bei den Schilf in Schilfposen, wie hast du deine Übergänge gemacht? Vielleicht machst du es einfacher, wie ich? Und nochmals, Hut ab. Tolle Posen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. März 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Hatte die 3mal lackiert mit leicht verdünnten Bootslack, an der Antenne nur 2mal sonst wäre es zu gelb geworden.


Dann benutzt du bestimmt den Bootslack. Davon bin ich ab. Ich verwende den Lack, den Bimmelrudi mir empfohlen hat. Das ist der Renovo Klarlack in Hochglänzend. Ein toller Lack, nur ganz leichte Vergilbung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (21. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei den Schilf in Schilfposen, wie hast du deine Übergänge gemacht? Vielleicht machst du es einfacher,
> 
> Gruß Jason



Habe die Schilfhalme mit dem Messschieber ausgemessen und zwei passende ca. 2-3 cm ineinander geschoben und mit Sekundenkleber verklebt. Das dickere Teil habe ich vorher noch angefast und nach dem verkleben überwickelt.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Jason (21. März 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Habe die Schilfhalme mit dem Messschieber ausgemessen und zwei passende ca. 2-3 cm ineinander geschoben und mit Sekundenkleber verklebt. Das dickere Teil habe ich vorher noch angefast und nach dem verkleben überwickelt.
> 
> Gruß Luis


Genauso mache ich es auch. Zusätzlich wickele ich mir Krepppapier spiralförmig an den Übergängen noch mal hoch.




Das klappte bisher immer ganz gut. Hin und wieder geht mal was schief. Was solls, sonst wird es langweilig. Aber ich merke schon, wie sind auf der gleichen Welle.
Prima.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (21. März 2021)

Alles kleine Kunstwerke die ihr da zaubert. Wie viel verbraucht ihr da so pro Saison? Also, ich meine Bruch und Verlust.


----------



## Minimax (21. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Alles kleine Kunstwerke die ihr da zaubert.


So, das muss mal im hundertjährigen Kalender vermerkt werden. KlondikeCat ist beeindruckt.  
Zu Recht übrigens, Ihr Posenbauer übertrefft Euch selbst.


----------



## Jason (21. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, das muss mal im hundertjährigen Kalender vermerkt werden. KlondikeCat ist beeindruckt.
> Zu Recht übrigens, Ihr Posenbauer übertrefft Euch selbst.


Was heißt den, "Ihr Posenbauer"? Du bist doch auch einer. Ich hab schon schöne Teile von dir gesehen. Kannst mal nachlegen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (21. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, das muss mal im hundertjährigen Kalender vermerkt werden. KlondikeCat ist beeindruckt.
> Zu Recht übrigens, Ihr Posenbauer übertrefft Euch selbst.


Da hast du Recht, bin immer wieder erstaunt wie viel Zeit und Liebe hier doch einige von euch ins Hobby stecken. Und, na ja Handwerkskunst gehört auch dazu.


----------



## Jason (25. März 2021)

Ich hab mir mal einen vernünftigen Glaszylinder bestellt, der heute angekommen ist.




Das Teil ist 30cm hoch und hat einen Durchmesser von 6cm. Optimal, auch mal für eine längere Pose. Sonst musste ich mich mit dem Weizenbierglas abfinden, aber ich hatte auch schon Posen, die waren zu lang für das Glas. Nun kann ich ganz entspannt in einem Durchgang tauchen. 9 Euro mit Versand, da kann man nicht meckern. Da kommt gleich Lack rein, sonst schnappt meine Liebste sich das, als Vase.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (5. April 2021)

Lust auf Posen? Aber die kennt ihr ja schon. 











Hier geht es weiter. Bei dem bekloppten Wetter kann man nicht angeln gehen und meine Frau schaut das Traumschiff. Da hab ich mich in die Werkstatt verzogen. Was macht euer Posenbau?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. April 2021)

Prototyp einer Hecht-Segelpose, Kunststoff-Osterei, Orchideenstab, Segel im Moment noch aus Pappe. Bleigewicht im Moment 20 gr.







Ich mache mich jetzt auf die Suche nach einem passenden Kunststoffsegel, danach etwas Farbe, dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## Thomas. (10. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Prototyp einer Hecht-Segelpose, Kunststoff-Osterei, Orchideenstab, Segel im Moment noch aus Pappe. Bleigewicht im Moment 20 gr.
> Anhang anzeigen 371079
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371080
> ...


woran erinnert mich die Pose nur


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. April 2021)

Lackierung fertig, Posenlaenge 50 cm. Segel besteht aus zwei Laminierfolien, die miteinander verschweißt wurden. 






Im Schattenriss kann man das durchsichtige Segel gut erkennen. Ich hoffe, das so die Abschreckung geringer ausfallen wird. 





Posenkoerper mit rotem Ring, ebenso wurde die Spitze rot lackiert.


----------



## Jason (10. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Lackierung fertig, Posenlaenge 50 cm. Segel besteht aus zwei Laminierfolien, die miteinander verschweißt wurden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371121
> 
> ...


Sehr schön geworden. Mit den Segelposen hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Ahoi. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2021)

Sieht so aus, als würde das Ding sehr gut funktionieren und Hecht in weiter Ferne fangen können..


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> das durchsichtige Segel



Hmmmm, sieht man das Ding auf 100 m + dann noch vernünftig? Selbst mit Fernglas stelle ich mir das bei der ansonsten sehr unauffälligen Pose recht stressig vor.

Ich würde daher für den Ferneinsatz unbedingt noch ein Wechselsegel in auffälliger Farbe bereithalten.

Und noch ein drittes in Schwarz, falls starkes Gegenlicht.

Beim Segelposen-Einsatz kann man sich halt je nach Wind nicht immer das Ufer mit der besten "Sichtigkeit" (z. B. Sonne im Rücken statt voll von vorn etc.) raussuchen.

Bei relativ naher Distanz dann alles natürlich weniger das Problem in puncto Posen-Erkennen.

Eine Segelpose sollte halt IMO nicht "entfernungsbeschränkt" sein - nur dann kommt ihre "Absuchfunktion" auch jenseits möglicher Normal-Wurfweiten wirklich voll zum Tragen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. April 2021)

rhinefisher 
Ich hoffe es. Noch 5 Tage, dann ist der Hecht hier wieder freigegeben. Und die große Centrepin ist dafür bereit. 

PirschHirsch 
Ich kann ein rotes Kunststoffei oder ein gelbes Überraschungei oben drauf setzen oder ein Knicklicht geht auch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. April 2021)

Ah alles klar, dann hast ja bereits entsprechend vorgesorgt


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Lackierung fertig, Posenlaenge 50 cm. Segel besteht aus zwei Laminierfolien, die miteinander verschweißt wurden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371121
> 
> ...


Bekommt die Pose noch einen Endlack? 
Glückwunsch zur sauberen Linie, das ist gar nicht so einfach. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. April 2021)

Nein, das war Schwarz und Rot in Matt, die ist zwei mal drauf gekommen, das sollte reichen


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

Neues vorfixiertes Wickelgarn ist gestern angekommen. Das unten links soll schwarz sein. Ich lach mich schlapp. Das Orange finde ich spannend. Mir schwarz abgesetzt sieht das bestimmt nicht schlecht aus. 




Außerdem brauchte ich noch Edelstahldraht für die Ösen. In 0,7mm ist noch genug vorhanden, aber bei bestimmten Posen bevorzuge ich einen 0,5mm Draht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. April 2021)

Schau hier, Wabendraht gibt es in allen möglichen Stärken zu nem guten Preis....



			https://imkereibedarf-tyroller.de/shop/produktliste/ba9aad0dcd4c01e9dfdd84caff0ce6ad/?tt_products%5Bcat%5D=100


----------



## Jason (12. April 2021)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Schau hier, Wabendraht gibt es in allen möglichen Stärken zu nem guten Preis....
> 
> 
> 
> https://imkereibedarf-tyroller.de/shop/produktliste/ba9aad0dcd4c01e9dfdd84caff0ce6ad/?tt_products%5Bcat%5D=100


Auch eine nette Adresse. Für meine 10m hab ich das selbe bezahlt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. April 2021)

Um was für einen Draht handelt es sich dabei...ist das Federstahl oder eher biegsames Material?

"Modelierbar" klingt für mich erstmal eher nach weich und biegsam


----------



## Jason (12. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Um was für einen Draht handelt es sich dabei...ist das Federstahl oder eher biegsames Material?
> 
> "Modelierbar" klingt für mich erstmal eher nach weich und biegsam


Modellierbar. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. April 2021)

Ok..also nix für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. April 2021)

Ja, hast Recht, das ist eher die weichere Sorte, wobei der für Posen Ösen reicht. Weiß garnicht wo ich den Federstahl in V2A her hatte, wobei der wiederum schon sehr "störrisch" ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2021)

Logisch, bei Federstahl haste halt nur einen Versuch es richtig zu biegen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2021)

kleine Vorbereitungen für den kommenden Saisonstart



Die 4 dicker gehaltenen Posen links im Bild sind Spezialfälle für die Stellfischangelei im großen Strom. 
Etwas ähnliches wird demnächst auch wieder ein Boardie von mir bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2021)

Die Posenköperfarbe gefällt mir! 

Allerdings, Nachtangler und/oder Schönwetterangler?


----------



## Thomas. (18. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> kleine Vorbereitungen für den kommenden Saisonstart


das du das nicht zum ersten mal machts kann man schon sehen  die kleine Schwarze hinter den Schiffsbojen kann man nicht richtig sehen.
und wie immer Top Arbeit


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Posenköperfarbe gefällt mir!
> 
> Allerdings, Nachtangler und/oder Schönwetterangler?



Natürlich Nachtangler...die gelb getönten Röhrchen oben sind auch ganz bewusst gewählt. Denn dadurch strahlt ein Knicki gerade in flacheren Gewässern deutlich weniger ab. Hab es letztes Jahr mehrfach getestet und für gut befunden.
Die klare Variante ist natürlich genauso möglich.


Thomas. die kleine "schwarze" ist eher ein blau (Phthalocyaninblau heißt der genaue Farbton) und hängt da als Prototyp schon über nen Jahr rum ohne Klarlackbad. Es ist der gleiche Typus, den ich auch mal an geomas geschickt habe, nur ohne Püppel. Links davon hängt noch ein weiterer Prototyp in weiß, etwas getarnt hinter den dicken Jungs.


----------



## Thomas. (18. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> die kleine "schwarze" ist eher ein blau (Phthalocyaninblau heißt der genaue Farbton) und hängt da als Prototyp schon über nen Jahr rum


die könnte schon trocken sein


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2021)

Habe die mit Absicht dort das ganze Jahr durch alle Witterungsphasen hindurch hängen lassen, einfach um zu sehen wie sich Lack und Material verhält.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2021)

Und der "Boardie" freut sich schon auf die Speziaal Posen


----------



## Jason (18. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi 
Sehr gut und bedacht gearbeitet.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und der "Boardie" freut sich schon auf die Speziaal Posen



...welche mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Ende dieser Woche dann auf Reisen gehen werden


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. April 2021)

Gestern wurden die Posen dann in der Elbe entjungfert.
Sie tragen problemlos 40g inkl. kleiner Reserve von 5-10g noch nach oben, also auch 45-50g sind kein Problem.
Die Antenne selbst ist ca. 20cm lang, am oberen Ende befindet sich dann die Knicklichtaufnahme (Röhrchen).
Die Antenne wurde aus 5mm Carbonrundstab gefertigt, im unteren Teil ist ein 3mm Carbonstab verbaut.
Da brauch man also keine Angst vor Bruch haben, die 5mm Carbonstange schafft man nichtmal zwischen den Händen zu zerbrechen.
Insgesamt gibt es 3 Befestigungspunkte, 1 ist ganz unten und die anderen beiden befinden sich auf dem Knickiröhrchen, wobei nicht zwingend beide gleichzeitig verwendet werden müssen..
Am Posenkörper ist zudem noch eine Edelstahlöse angebracht zur Schnurdurchführung.
Als Posengummis kommen sehr haltbare und gut dehnbare Silikongummis zum Einsatz.

_*Gesamtlänge der Posen*_: ca. 40cm
_*Tragkraft*_: 40g sicher bei jeder Strömung, bei Bedarf auch bis zu 50g
*verbaute Materialien Antennen*: Carbonrundstäbe in 3 und 5mm
*Posenkorpus Material*: Ureol (Polyurethan, auch manchmal SikaBlock genannt)
*Lackierung*: doppelt ausgeführt und absolut schlagfest

Morgen gehen sie dann auf Reisen. 







_Hinweis für Thomas. : diesmal ist auch mein Otto wieder drauf_


----------



## NaabMäx (22. April 2021)

Köderfischpose.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...3334A9&selectedIndex=0&FORM=IRPRST&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2021)

Schöne Teile!
Da wird sich der neue Besitzer ja freuen.


----------



## Jason (22. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Köderfischpose.
> Anhang anzeigen 372007


Sehr schön. Wo kann man den diese Pose betrachten? Ist so ein wenig der Stil von Bimmelrudi , die hat er bestimmt auch gebaut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gestern wurden die Posen dann in der Elbe entjungfert.
> Sie tragen problemlos 40g inkl. kleiner Reserve von 5-10g noch nach oben, also auch 45-50g sind kein Problem.
> Die Antenne selbst ist ca. 20cm lang, am oberen Ende befindet sich dann die Knicklichtaufnahme (Röhrchen).
> Die Antenne wurde aus 5mm Carbonrundstab gefertigt, im unteren Teil ist ein 3mm Carbonstab verbaut.
> ...


Schöne Teile!
Da wird sich der neue Besitzer ja freuen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wo kann man den diese Pose betrachten? Ist so ein wenig der Stil von Bimmelrudi , die hat er bestimmt auch gebaut.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Bei mir wäre da noch nen 2m Decal drauf....abgesehen davon baue ich keine Abschussrampen


----------



## NaabMäx (22. April 2021)

Und hier noch die passenden Angelruten für die Köderfischpose.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...B1156&selectedIndex=11&FORM=IRPRST&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. April 2021)

Geht gerade noch so als Stellfischrute durch


----------



## NaabMäx (22. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Teile!
> Da wird sich der neue Besitzer ja freuen.


Da brauchts mit euerm Ink-Farbspritzerl nicht anfangen. 210L Fassl drüber geschüttet - fertig.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. April 2021)

De kannst anserganzer als Pose her nemma.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...63286&selectedIndex=84&FORM=IRPRST&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. April 2021)

Och bidde..etwas Nivea ist auch hier bei den Leuten vorhanden


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2021)

Habe heute Nachmittag eine Mitteilung der Post im Briefkasten gehabt

War leider niemand zu Hause. Da muss ich Montag doch mal schauen, was das wohl sein könnte


----------



## NaabMäx (25. April 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Och bidde..etwa Nivea ist auch hier bei den Leuten noch vorhanden


Wie ist den das Foto da rein gekommen, da solle doch ganz ein anderes rein.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...86B80&selectedIndex=56&FORM=IRPRST&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. April 2021)

So, heute das Paket abgeholt und gerade ausgepackt. Ich bin begeistert und gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz im Gezeitenstrom Weser. Auch wenn mir da die Erfahrung fehlt, werde ich es testen, hoffentlich mit Erfolg.

Neben dem praktischen Schutzrohr und den beiden Schönheiten gab es noch einen Brief in Form einer Produktions- und Materialbeschreibung und die passende Bebleiung. 

Danke auch hier noch mal an Bimmelrudi für die Mühe und Geste. Einfach geil was hier teilweise möglich gemacht wird. Darum mag ich das Board.

Grüße


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2021)

kurz vorm finish


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2021)

morgen geht es ins Klarlackbad


----------



## Jason (14. Mai 2021)

So, auf gehts. 




Mal sehen, ob ich es noch kann. 4 Schilfposen und eine Balsapose, die hier nicht auf dem Bild ist. Da die OCC am laufen ist, geht es bei mir nicht so schnell voran.    

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (15. Mai 2021)

Der nächste Schritt ist vollbracht.




Jedes mal, wenn ich eine Etappe weiter bin, stelle ich ein Bild ein. Vielleicht zum nachbauen, oder ihr seht dann, ob ich trödele.    

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2021)

Prototyp einer möglichen Knickipose für die Stellfischrute...wird aus Abachi gefertigt, angepeilt sind max. 6g Trakraft



Schnellschleifgrund ist trocken, es geht ans Schleifen



Der Endlack wartet schon


----------



## Jason (24. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi 
Wie ich sehe, hast du auch eine Proxxon Drehbank im Einsatz.   Und deine Glaszylinder mit den Proppen oben drauf können sich auch sehen lassen. Du hast alles im Griff, dass sieht man an deinen schönen Posen.
Ich werde an meinen Schilfsticks jetzt auch weiter machen. Angel hab ich ausfallen lassen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2021)

Die Proxxon hab ich schon einige Jahre, nahezu alle Posen die ich hier bisher gezeigt habe sind auch darauf entstanden.
Nach solchen Standzylindern habe ich ne ganze Weile gesucht, die auf dem Bild sind übrigens aus Kunststoff und das Wichtigste daran...sie haben oben keinen Ausgießer.
Die normalen Standzylinder die man vorallem aus dem Laborbereich so kennt, haben nahezu alle einen Ausgießer und damit schließt ein Stopfen oben auch nicht luftdicht ab. Das ist aber wichtig wenn da zb Lack zum Tauchen reinkommt.

Der Lack im linken Behälter sieht weiß aus, wird aber später völlig klar (Renovo Acryl Klarlack).
Für Naturwerkstoffe ein prima Lack, für Hartschaum zb weniger gut geeignet.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2021)

letzter Farbgang, danach schreit der Klarlack


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2021)

Klarlack fertig..austariert wird aber erst morgen


----------



## jobo61 (28. Mai 2021)

Echt schö


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2021)

Kurzer Nachtrag, das heutige Austarieren ergab bei obigem Modell dann 5g...passt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2021)

Gleiches Modell wie oben, aber andere Farbgebung.



Das Abachiholz wurde mit olivgrün bestrichen und nen Augenblick später die Farbe wieder abgewischt. Dadurch tritt die natürliche Maserung deutlicher hervor.
Antenne wurde in 4 Stufen farblich behandelt (getaucht), weiß->gelb->weiß->rot.
Anschließend wurde die Pose wieder auf der Proxxon eingespannt und mit schwarzer Farbe und feinem Pinsel die Linien gezogen.


----------



## jobo61 (1. Juni 2021)

Eine Frage, wie dichtest du den Einschub vom Kinklicht ab ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2021)

Das Knicklicht sitzt nicht nur in einer einfachen Bohrung im Holz, sondern dort wurde eine entsprechende Buchse im Holz eingelassen, wie sie auch industriell für Posen verwendet werden. In diese Buchse kommt dann das Knicklicht..sitzt absolut dicht und da kommt auch keinerlei Feuchtigkeit dazwischen.



Die Fa. Stonfo bietet entsprechende Knicklichthülsen in mehreren Varianten seit vielen Jahren schon an. Direkt dort als Endverbraucher kann man nicht kaufen, der Fachhandel kann diese aber bestellen.
Ich hatte diese Hülsen schonmal vor einiger Zeit hier gezeigt, mach ich aber gern noch einmal.
Die Knickihülsen sind unten rechterhand im Tütchen zu sehen...gibt es auch für Mini- Knicklichter, in schwarz und auch nochmal mit Schnuröse.


----------



## jobo61 (1. Juni 2021)

Dankeschön für die Information, und viel Erfolg mit deinen Posen .


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2021)

Zweit habe ich vorbereitet.




Komm momentan nicht in die Pötte, aber die beiden bekommen morgen die erste Antennenbemalung und dann kommt die Zierwicklung zum stabilisieren 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (17. Juni 2021)

Weiter geht es und alles ganz simpel. 




Eventuell wird mit dem Rot nochmal nachgepinselt. Danach kommt untendrunter Weiß.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (19. Juni 2021)

Den ersten Rotanstrich hab ich mit 1200er ein wenig angeschliffen und ein zweites mal bestrichen. 




Nach 24 Stunden trocknen, bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und hab das Weiß darunter gesetzt. 





Hier werde ich wohl nach der Trocknungsphase auch nachschleifen müssen und ein zweites mal den Pinsel ansetzen. Also gehen für die gesamten Spitze 4 Tage drauf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Den ersten Rotanstrich hab ich mit 1200er ein wenig angeschliffen und ein zweites mal bestrichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du scheinst mit dieser Technik wohl das für dich beste Ergebnis zu erzielen. Oder weshalb malst Du das Weiß extra in einem zweiten Schritt auf?

Ich male die weiße Farbe flächenmäßig direkt etwas großzügiger auf und anschließend dann noch die Signalfarbe darauf, so dass darunter ein ausreichender weißer Streifen stehen bleibt.

Eine Spitze mit Weiß & bunt zu bemalen dauert bei mir gewöhnlich einen Nachmittag, die Farbe zieht relativ schnell an. Nur manchmal deckt mein Neongelb etwas bescheiden, dann dauert es etwas länger mit dem Bemalen.


----------



## Jason (20. Juni 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Du scheinst mit dieser Technik wohl das für dich beste Ergebnis zu erzielen.


Ja, ich denke schon. Zwischen den Farbübergängen wickele ich immer mit schwarzen Garn, weil ich es mit den Linien malen nicht so drauf habe. Und da muss es perfekt sein, sonst haut das nicht hin. 


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich male die weiße Farbe flächenmäßig direkt etwas großzügiger auf und anschließend dann noch die Signalfarbe darauf, so dass darunter ein ausreichender weißer Streifen stehen bleibt.


Hört sich gut an. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren, bin über jeden Tipp, wo es schneller geht, dankbar. 


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nur manchmal deckt mein Neongelb etwas bescheiden, dann dauert es etwas länger mit dem Bemalen.


Dieses Neongelb verwende ich nicht mehr so gerne. Meiner Meinung nach, ist es nicht so gut sichtbar, wie das Leuchtrot. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wo man sie einsetzen will, es gibt auch Situationen, wo das Gelb besser sichtbar ist, das kommt bei mir aber selten vor. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke schon. Zwischen den Farbübergängen wickele ich immer mit schwarzen Garn, weil ich es mit den Linien malen nicht so drauf habe. Und da muss es perfekt sein, sonst haut das nicht hin.
> 
> Hört sich gut an. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren, bin über jeden Tipp, wo es schneller geht, dankbar.
> 
> ...



Ich wickele meine schwarzen Linien ja auch, da mir das mit dem Pinsel bisher nicht zu meiner Zufriedenstellung gelingen möchte. Wobei ich die Linien jetzt nicht so dünn wickele, dass man damit nicht auch einen kleinen "unsauberen" Übergang von bunt auf weiß überwickeln könnte. Das ist ja das Schöne am Wickeln der schwarzen Linien, im Zweifel macht man die Wicklung eben einfach etwas breiter und deckt damit eventuell unschöne Stellen ab. Natürlich sollen daraus am Ende keine fetten schwarzen 16 : 9 Bildstreifen werden aber ich denke auf einige Entfernung bzw. in der Praxis am Wasser sieht man etwas kräftigere schwarze Linien sowieso besser.

Neongelb kann man als Farbe schon nehmen, wenn man es denn tatsächlich deckend und damit mit einiger Leuchtkraft aufträgt. Wobei mir gelbe Posenspitzen auch eher für den Nahbereich und vielleicht für nicht allzu dünne Posenspitzen geeignet scheinen. Ein Neonorange scheint mir nach wie vor die am besten zu sehende Farbe für Posenspitzen zu sein. Ein Neonrot ist ebenfalls noch sehr gut erkennbar, egal ob von nah oder fern. Aber egal, erlaubt ist was gefällt.


----------



## Minimax (22. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Zweit habe ich vorbereitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab ja kaum noch Ahnung, und wenn dann nur ein  bisschen über Fliesswasser/Trottingposen. Der Avon ist meiner Meinung nach absolut perfekt proportioniert. Das wird ein formidables Muster fürs Trotten.


----------



## Jason (24. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Avon ist meiner Meinung nach absolut perfekt proportioniert. Das wird ein formidables Muster fürs Trotten.


Meiner Meinung auch, aber die ist nicht für dich. Du bekommst diese hier, wie versprochen.




War heute nicht so leicht, das lag wohl am Fußballbier. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (24. Juni 2021)

heute bin ich mal mutig gewesen und habe eine von den Raubfischposen die ich von Bimmelrudi bekommen habe getestet, ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen  da ich sie ja schon ein zwei Tage habe.
also ab zum Wasser, und ich muss sagen, ich bin schwer beeindruckt, die sehen nicht nur fantastisch aus die tun zudem auch noch ganz hervorragend, Toten Köder dran und rein ins nass, nach keine 5min kam ein Hechtlein vorbei und hat beim Testen geholfen ( die Pose ist 17cm).
jetzt steht sie wider in der Vitrine, die anderen kommen auch noch dran.
Noch mal besten Dank Bimmelrudi tolle teile.




sehen kann ich sie sehr gut





und der Helferlein


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juni 2021)

Ah er hat sich endlich mal getraut...sehr schön.
Und der Hecht hat auch noch mitgespielt, was will man mehr


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2021)

Zwischenfazit. 




Noch eine Trennlinie zwischen Rot und Weiß und ich habe fertig. Dann kommt die Avon mit wickeln von Fantastic Fishing dran, (ich weiß, bin spät dran, verzeih mir). 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. Juli 2021)

habt ihr nen Tip für mich welches Rot/Orange/Gelb ich zum tunen meiner Posen nehmen kann ? Hab zig posen die kaum sichtbar sind und denen ich nen neuen anstrich gönnen will. Am besten kleine Farbdosen brauch denke ich nicht viel.


----------



## Jason (2. Juli 2021)

Hier hab ich meine Farben weg. 








						Modellbau | Ferngesteuerte Autos | Revell Online-Shop | Farben, Kleber & Co
					

Kaufen Sie Farben, Kleben & Co für eine beeindruckend realitätsgetreue Farbgestaltung Ihrer Modelle. Jetzt auf www.revell.de




					www.revell.de
				




Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> habt ihr nen Tip für mich welches Rot/Orange/Gelb ich zum tunen meiner Posen nehmen kann ? Hab zig posen die kaum sichtbar sind und denen ich nen neuen anstrich gönnen will. Am besten kleine Farbdosen brauch denke ich nicht viel.


Generell empfiehlt sich wohl, erstmal mit weißer Farbe zu grundieren, dann leuchten die anschließend aufgebrachten Signalfarben umso kräftiger.


----------



## Verstrahlt (2. Juli 2021)

Super Danke! Hab die ganze Zeit versucht die schwarzen Posen direkt zu bemalen mit Acrylfarbe aus'm bastelbedarf meiner Freundin


----------



## Jason (3. Juli 2021)

Die Schilfpose ist vollendet und Fantastic Fishing seine wächst. 




Nächste Woche wird lackiert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (7. Juli 2021)

Die erste Lackierung ist vollzogen.




Heute kam zum ersten mal mein neuer Glaszylinder zum Einsatz. Das Weizenbierglas wäre zu klein gewesen, da hätte ich beide Enden von den Posen eintauchen müssen. Das bleibt mit jetzt erspart. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. Juli 2021)

Hier mal der Unterschied nach der ersten und zweiten Lackierung.




Die erste Lackierung nach 48 Stunden Trocknungszeit. 





Und hier die zweite Lackierung, ebenfalls nach 48 Stunden Trocknungszeit. Wenn ich einen optimalen Glanz auf meinen Posen haben möchte, benötigen sie eine dreifache Lackierung. So, wie ich es handhabe, in diesem Fall ist der Lack mit ca. 10% Verdünnung vermischt, ist das unvermeidlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Juli 2021)

Hast Du das Balsaholz also vorher nicht grundiert bzw. etwas geglättet?

Tolle Posen baust Du übrigens.


----------



## Jason (11. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hast Du das Balsaholz also vorher nicht grundiert bzw. etwas geglättet?
> 
> Tolle Posen baust Du übrigens.


Nein, die Mühe mache ich mir nicht. Die werden auch so gut, und fangen Fische. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rule270 (11. Juli 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier hab ich meine Farben weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hy
Ich baue schon seit Jahren meine Posen in Balsaholz oder auch aus Rohacell / Röhm.
Zum grundieren des Balsaholzes benutze ich Glattfix von Fa. Graubner/ Modellbau. Nachdem Endschliff mit 250er Papier grundiere ich nochmals mit Glattfix. 
Nach dem Trocknen poliere ich das Balsa leicht mit feiner Stahlwolle. Als Endlack verwende ich PU oder Bootslack bei naturfarbenen Posenkörpern der Lack bleibt Flexibel.
Bei den Farben verwende ich Humbrol oder Revell Farben. Um die Leuchtfarbe richtig zu verwenden muss 2 mal Weiß aufgetragen werden und dann dünn die Leucht farbe aufgetragen werden, auch die Leuchtfarben verwende ich von Revell, danach muss die Leuchtfarbe mit Klarlack von Revell versiegelt werden dann werden Sie  Topp
Sollten Fragen zum verwenden von Rohazell auftauchen meldet Euch.
Petry
LG
Rudi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Juli 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> ...und fangen Fische.



Na das halte ich ja für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Ich baue schon seit Jahren meine Posen in Balsaholz oder auch aus Rohacell / Röhm.
> Zum grundieren des Balsaholzes benutze ich Glattfix von Fa. Graubner/ Modellbau. Nachdem Endschliff mit 250er Papier grundiere ich nochmals mit Glattfix.
> Nach dem Trocknen poliere ich das Balsa leicht mit feiner Stahlwolle. Als Endlack verwende ich PU oder Bootslack bei naturfarbenen Posenkörpern der Lack bleibt Flexibel.
> ...



Hab Dank für deine Tipps & Hinweise, ich grundiere meine Balsaposen ebenfalls vorher.
Aber das ist natürlich kein Muss, auch wenn nicht grundierte Posen nachweislich weniger Bisse produzieren. Jason


----------



## rule270 (12. Juli 2021)

Hy
Glatte Oberflächen haben weniger Wiederstand.
Meine Erfahrungen resultieren auf dem testen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Jason (12. Juli 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Glatte Oberflächen haben weniger Wiederstand.
> Meine Erfahrungen resultieren auf dem testen.
> LG
> Rudi


Nach 3 Lackierungen sind meine glatt wie ein Kinderpopo. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (12. Juli 2021)

So sehen jetzt die Posen nach der dritten Lackierung aus und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.




















Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, glatt wie ein Kinderpopo. Das Weiß ist fast wie immer ein wenig vergilbt, aber daran hab ich schon gewöhnt. Wenn man mit einem neu geöffneten Lack lackiert, bleibt das Weiß so wie es nach dem Anstrich ist. Und dieser ist schon wieder älter.
Nun bleiben sie noch ein paar Tage zum trocknen und aushärten hängen, dann gehen sie auf die Reise. Nun möchte ich hoffen, dass ich Minimax und Fantastic Fishing damit eine Freude bereiten kann. Die Bauphase hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber, (ich will mich nicht in den Himmel heben), schön sind sie wieder geworden. Ich bin zufrieden und möchte meinen, dass sie auch ihren Anforderungen gewachsen sind. Bisher war doch jeder zufrieden. Ausbleien müsst ihr sie aber selber, denn ich hab vor meinem Urlaub noch ne Menge Arbeit vor mir.
Und selbstverständlich baue ich weiter und versende die Posen in alle Himmelsrichtungen.

Gruß Jason

Edit: Nochmals Danke an dawurzelsepp für das sehr gute Material.


----------



## Jason (3. September 2021)

Hier läuft ja gar nichts mehr. Na ja, die dunkle Jahreszeit kommt ja erst noch. Ich habe mal bei einer weiter gemacht.




Minimax , hast du die Schilfpose von mir schon mal getestet? Diese hier wird genauso von der Länge und Gewicht. 
Über Erfahrungsberichte bin ich immer sehr dankbar. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier läuft ja gar nichts mehr. Na ja, die dunkle Jahreszeit kommt ja erst noch. Ich habe mal bei einer weiter gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, lieber Jason, natürlich gerne
ich hatte Die Pose im Einsatz bei meinen Touren über die Teiche in Südbrandenburg.
Es ist ein Echtes Kunstwerk aus Schilfrohr, Garn und Lack.




Das herrliche Stück ist 23cm lang und mit 5AA perfekt ausgebleit. Ich habe die Pose als Waggler gefischt, und die Öse auf der Schnur mit zwei Gummistoppern fixiert. 4 AA als Hauptbebleiung direkt am Fuss, 1 AA als Indicator ca. 15cm vorm Haken. Damit ist nur noch die Orange Spitzenpartie zu sehen. Liegt das Indicator Schrot auf oder wird angehoben, schiebt sich die weisse Partie aus dem Wasser.

Es liegt in der Natur der Machart, das Die Pose nicht als feinste Lift-Spargelwuchs Montage gefischt werden sollte, dafür müsste man zuviel Blei auf die Indicator Position verschieben. Es klappt aber perfekt, sie wie oben beschrieben klassisch auszubleien und den Köder nicht aufliegen, sondern schwebend knapp über Grund anzubieten. Auch vorsichtige Bisse kleiner Giebel und Plötzen werden so durch untertauchen angezeigt. Und durch die dicke Antenne ( hab ich mir extra so gewünscht) ist sie auch auf Distanz gut sichtbar, und auch die ca. 4g Bebleiund und die Pose selbst tragen dazu bei die Pose mühelos auf diese Distanz zu werfen. Hinzu kommt, das man auch ordentlich grosse Köder, Wurm/Teig/4Mais etc ausbringen kann.
Die Pose ist also nicht nur wunderschön sondern eine Taugliche Stillwasserpose für Wassertiefen von 1-2 Metern, mittlere Distanz stattliche Köder und  Satzer-taugliches Gerät 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> hast du die Schilfpose von mir schon mal getestet?


Dann hier mein Ergebnis, meine Schilfpose aus deiner Werkstatt hat keine Endoese, darum muß ich sie mit zwei Posengummis auf der Schnur befestigen. Mit drei AAA-Bleien steht sie bis zum orangen Posengummi im Wasser, so das die Spitze passen noch zu sehen ist . Bisse sind, egal ob kleine am Nuckeln sind oder mittlere Ziehen, gut zu erkennen. Mit der glücklich machenden Rute in 4,2 mtr. sind dann Wurfweiten von 20 Meter gut zu erreichen und sie ist dabei durch den dicken Kopf auch gut erkennbar.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Vorfach wurde hierbei eingeschlauft, bei Benutzung eines Wirbels müßte man weniger Blei nehmen. Bezüglich der Länge, meine ist nur 18 cm lang, das wird die erhöhte Tragkraft von Minimax seiner Pose erklären. Aber das sollte bei diesen tollen Posen egal sein, jede ist ja ein Unikat.


----------



## Thomas. (4. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, lieber Jason, natürlich gerne
> ich hatte Die Pose im Einsatz bei meinen Touren über die Teiche in Südbrandenburg.
> Es ist ein Echtes Kunstwerk aus Schilfrohr, Garn und Lack.
> 
> ...





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dann hier mein Ergebnis, meine Schilfpose aus deiner Werkstatt hat keine Endoese, darum muß ich sie mit zwei Posengummis auf der Schnur befestigen. Mit drei AAA-Bleien steht sie bis zum orangen Posengummi im Wasser, so das die Spitze passen noch zu sehen ist . Bisse sind, egal ob kleine am Nuckeln sind oder mittlere Ziehen, gut zu erkennen. Mit der glücklich machenden Rute in 4,2 mtr. sind dann Wurfweiten von 20 Meter gut zu erreichen und sie ist dabei durch den dicken Kopf auch gut erkennbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann will ich auch mal, kurz und knapp, die Pose steht Perfekt angelehnt an einer Shimano DUX


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. September 2021)

Meine kommt nach dem Angeln auch immer wieder in die Vitrine, eigentlich sind sie ja zum Angeln zu Schade. Aber da Jason ja immer schreibt, wenn sie dann mal verloren gehen würde, ....
Morgen will ich mal dieses Modell ausprobieren, aber dafür sollte dann die Bolo dran glauben müssen, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 1/2 ltr. Maden ist besorgt.


----------



## Jason (4. September 2021)

Danke für eure positiven Erfahrungsberichte. Es ist immer wieder schön zu hören, dass die Posen , in denen ich viel Zeit investiere, gut funktionieren. Letztendlich liegt es aber daran, das sie korrekt ausgebleit ist. Dann schnackelt das schon. 
Der Alex hat mit vor kurzem geschrieben, das er zum fischen war und nur Grundzeug eingepackt hatte. Die Döbel hatten nur an der Oberfläche gefressen, so das er sich was einfallen lassen musste. Kurzum baute er sich am Wasser eine Pose aus Hundspetersilie, ganz primitiv. Und was soll ich sagen, er hat mit der Pose drei Döbel verhaften können. Lange Rede, kurzer 
Sinn, "Jede Pose fängt". 
Ich kann getrost unbesorgt meinen Stil beim bauen weiterführen und das habt ihr mir bewiesen. 
Lieber Thomas. , die Posen zieren deine Vitrine vom Allerfeinsten.  Aber ich verspreche dir, wenn du meine ausführst, und sie flöten geht, baue ich dir eine Neue. 


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber da Jason ja immer schreibt, wenn sie dann mal verloren gehen würde, ....


Und dazu stehe ich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (4. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine kommt nach dem Angeln auch immer wieder in die Vitrine, eigentlich sind sie ja zum Angeln zu Schade. Aber da Jason ja immer schreibt, wenn sie dann mal verloren gehen würde, ....
> Morgen will ich mal dieses Modell ausprobieren, aber dafür sollte dann die Bolo dran glauben müssen,
> 
> 
> ...


Einer meiner ersten Werke. Ohne viel Schnick Schnack. Wünsche die viel Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (4. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Lieber @Thomas. , die Posen zieren deine Vitrine vom Allerfeinsten. Aber ich verspreche dir, wenn du meine ausführst, und sie flöten geht, baue ich dir eine Neue.


Okay, morgen früh am See werde ich sie dann mal mit nehmen, und die von Bimmelrudi probiere ich auch mal aus. 
meine Nerven


----------



## Jason (4. September 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Okay, morgen früh am See werde ich sie dann mal mit nehmen, und die von Bimmelrudi probiere ich auch mal aus.
> meine Nerven


Mach das.  Und glaub mir, die Freude ist enorm, wenn man mit ihnen fängt. Aber dem Bimmelrudi seine kann ich nicht nachbauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (4. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Mach das.  Und glaub mir, die Freude ist enorm, wenn man mit ihnen fängt. Aber dem Bimmelrudi seine kann ich nicht nachbauen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


ich stell gerade die Rute u. Rolle zusammen, ich nehme 0.50er Hauptschnur und 0,08er Vorfach da passiert dann bestimmt nix mit den Posen


----------



## Jason (4. September 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich stell gerade die Rute u. Rolle zusammen, ich nehme 0.50er Hauptschnur und 0,08er Vorfach da passiert dann bestimmt nix mit den Posen


Sicher ist sicher du Fuchs. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (5. September 2021)

So, war dann heute morgen mal los um wenigstens einen teil meines vorhaben zu erfüllen, leider konnte ich die Posen von Bimmelrudi nicht testen weil ich Hirni meine Lesebrille vergessen habe. aber versprochen die sind als nächstes dran.
zu der Pose von Jason, da brauche ich nichts drüber zu schreiben, die Arbeit hat mir Minimax abgenommen, genauso könnte ich es eins zu eins widergeben.
gefischt habe ich in einer Entfernung von ca. 15-20m. 
ab hier lasse ich mal Bilder sprechen.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 der erste von mehr als 30




hier kann man sehen das das gelb der Pose bei strahlenden Sonnenschein wunderbar zusehen ist.




ich hatte sie mit




so Jason seine wandert jetzt wider in die Vitrine und Rudis kommen im Rucksack(Bericht folgt) 
noch mal`s danke euch zwei für die Tollen Posen


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. September 2021)

Hier noch ein Bericht vom zweiten Test von Jason seiner Pose.
Es handelt sich um diese Pose:


Ausgebleit trägt sie 3 AAA Bleie, zwei Stopper und einen kleinen Wirbel, dazu dann einen 14er Haken und zwei bis drei Maden.


So steht sie dann im Waser
	

		
			
		

		
	



Foto ist durch die Sonneneinstrahlung und Reflexion nicht besonders, es schaut vom Körper nur ca ein mm und dann der Stiel mit der roten Perle heraus. Bei der heutigen Weissfischangelei der bis 15 cm Klasse war vom Zittern und seitlichem Verschieben bis zum abrupten Abtauchen alles vorhanden, aber man konnte alles gut erkennen. Wurfweite mit der 7 mtr Bolo, 20er Schnur bis ca. 25 bis 30 mtr, Bolo dann als Posen- Rute verwendet um an größere Fische zu gelangen.
Alles in allem ist auch dieses Modell voll einsetzbar, das nächste Mal wird es auf größere Fische gehen, heute kam man durch den Kindergartenschwarm kaum durch. Tolle Arbeit unseres Künstlers.


----------



## Minimax (6. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer
> Sinn, "Jede Pose fängt".


Ja, also nicht ganz, beziehungsweise nein, oder vielleicht sogar ganz entschieden: nein das stimmt nicht.
Nicht umsonst gibt es bestimmte Prinzipien bei der Posengestaltung, die sich in verschiedenen Typen bzw. Typengruppen je nach Gewässer, Köder, Zielfisch & Methode niedergeschlagen haben, und das nicht ohne Grund. Form follows Function.

Ich will jetzt nicht der bedingungslosen Unterordnung unter das Diktat der Nützlichkeit das Wort reden, denn dann wären wir sofort wieder bei den reizlosen aus Transparentem Plastik hergestellten Industrieposen, und niemand würde mehr herrliche Kostbarkeiten aus Naturmaterialien, Garn und Lack herstellen.

Dennoch gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, auch "Klassische" Posen nahe ans funktionale Optimum zu bringen. Dazu gehört vor allem immer ein Auge aufs Gewicht zu haben. Ziel muss sein: Maximalste Tragkraft bei minimalem Eigengewicht (Kluwe-Yorck Regel). Je besser das Verhältnis, desto besser die Pose aus funktionaler Sicht.

Das kann bei klassischen Posen geschehen durch 1. Klare Vorgabe des Verwendungszwecks und des methodischem Einsatzspektums 2. durch Auswahl der Materialien (Balsa+ Federkiele!) 3. Geschicktes und Realistisches Abschätzen der angestrebten Haltbarkeit und Einsatzdauer.(Jede Wicklung, jede Lackschicht verändert das o.g. Verhältnis ungünstig zur Funktion).

Ich sehe klassische, Handgemachte Posen in diesem ternären Spannungsfeld.




Dazu muss natürlich gesagt sein, das jede der 3 Achsen höchst individuell ist. Aber wenn ich Posen gebaut habe, oder baue versuche ich in die Mitte mit Tendenz nach oben zu zielen. 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. September 2021)

_Nimmt den Faden wieder auf... _


----------



## Jason (29. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Nimmt den Faden wieder auf... _
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386027


Erzähl, was hast du vor? Hast du was in Arbeit? Ich war jetzt auch mal zu Gange, da ist mir eine Zwischenwicklung aufgegangen.  Da werde ich wohl was dazwischen wickeln müssen. Wird schon werden.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Erzähl, was hast du vor? Hast du was in Arbeit? Ich war jetzt auch mal zu Gange, da ist mir eine Zwischenwicklung aufgegangen.  Da werde ich wohl was dazwischen wickeln müssen. Wird schon werden.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Aufgehende Wicklungen sind immer ärgerlich, da hast Du recht. Zum Glück passiert das nur selten. Wobei Deine Wicklungen wirklich sehr kunstvoll sind.

Ich bastele gerade an den damals von mir ausgelobten OCC-Posen. Sechs Stück habe ich nun gewickelt und einmal lackiert. Drei Stück muss ich noch bauen, dann werde ich alle Posen zu Ende lackieren. Eigentlich wollte ich sie bereits fertig haben aber irgendwie war der innere Schweinehund dann doch stärker. Da warst Du mit Deinen OCC-Posen bereits fleißiger.


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2021)

Diese Intermedias zu wickeln macht wirklich keinen Spaß, aber die fünf sind schon mal vollendet. 





Bankside Dreamer , wann gibt es Bilder von deinen Posen? Ich bin neugierig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2021)

Die Pose schaut sehr gut aus, Hut ab Jason. Das mit den Intermediates habe ich erst bei einer Pose ausprobiert, schon Fummelkram aber es schaut auch sehr gut aus und die Mühe lohnt sich. 

An meiner alten Bruce & Walker MK IV Avon sind über den gesamten Blank Intermediates verteilt. Da hat sich irgendwann einmal jemand sehr viel Mühe gegeben. 

Leider bin ich bezüglich der Posen noch nicht weiter gekommen. Also drei Stück fehlen nach wie vor. Bin zwar wie die Jungfrau zum Kinder zu einem Akkuschrauber gekommen, den ich für meine Zwecke sicherlich kurz "missbrauchen" könnte, aber leider scheint die alte Bitaufnahme irgendwie unlösbar mit dem Bohrfutter zusammengerostet. Da bewegt sich nichts.

Der gute Makita vom Nachbarn, keine Ahnung wo das Teil das letzte Jahr so herumgelegen hat?


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Diese Intermedias zu wickeln macht wirklich keinen Spaß, aber die fünf sind schon mal vollendet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Pose schaut sehr gut aus, Hut ab Jason. Das mit den Intermediates habe ich erst bei einer Pose ausprobiert, schon Fummelkram aber es schaut auch sehr gut aus und die Mühe lohnt sich.
> 
> An meiner alten Bruce & Walker MK IV Avon sind über den gesamten Blank Intermediates verteilt. Da hat sich irgendwann einmal jemand sehr viel Mühe gegeben.
> 
> ...


Vermutlich kennt ihr das Video schon bzw. die Technik ist ein alter Hut für Euch, aber ich fand diesen Trim-Wicklungstrick in einem anderen Zusammenhang sehr hilfreich. Das müsste prinzipiell ja auch mit Posen klappen, oder?


----------



## Thomas. (4. Oktober 2021)

Jason wider einmal  sehr schöne Pose.

kurzer zwischen Bericht zur Pose von Bimmelrudi, zumindest eine schon mal (die 5gr),


Thomas. schrieb:


> ich hatte sie mit



 nur soviel, sie war jetzt schon öfter zum Fluss mit und hat schon einiges mitmachen müssen, ist einige mal ins gegenüber liegende Gestrüpp gelandet des Öfteren vor einem Baum geknallt (beim Anschlag der ins Leere ging), so das ich jedes mal dachte das war`s gewesen, aber nix passiert, außer die Öse hat jetzt ein ganz klein wenig spiel, was aber passiert ist als ich gezerrt habe wie ein Irrer um sie aus dem Gestrüpp zu bekommen, Stangenware ist dabei schon mehrfach draufgegangen.
die Pose als Pose selbst (geiler Satz) ist nahe zu Perfekt für die Angelei hier im kleine Fluss, ich habe sie jetzt erstmal an einer anderen Rute, Rolle, Schnur Combi montiert und warte das ich etwas zeit habe und das Wetter ein wenig mit spielt (zZ Regen Wind ohne ende).
dann werde ich berichten.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 und jetzt hängt sie daran, zusätzlich habe ich jetzt noch oben ein Posen Gummi montiert um die Öse ein wenig zu entlasten (hätte ich mal sofort tun sollen)





PS. Sehr geehrter Herr Bimmelrudi, sollte ich diese Pose verlieren oder durch meine Unachtsamkeit zerstören was fast unmöglich ist, muss ich leider auf Ersatz bestehen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> PS. Sehr geehrter Herr Bimmelrudi, sollte ich diese Pose verlieren oder durch meine Unachtsamkeit zerstören was fast unmöglich ist, muss ich leider auf Ersatz bestehen



So filigran wie sie vielleicht wirkt, ist diese Pose nicht. Ich hatte sie damals verstärkt, indem ich einen Glasfaserstab komplett eingezogen hab.
Dadurch erhält das Balsa mehr Stabilität und gleichzeitig auch die Möglichkeit noch zu Arbeiten, was nunmal bei Holz immer der Fall sein wird.
So schnell wird sie also nicht zerbrechen...und sollte sie wirklich mal flöten gehen, bekommste ganz einfach gleichwertigen Ersatz von mir.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. Oktober 2021)

welches Holz außer Balsa nehmt ihr noch zum Posenbau?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> welches Holz außer Balsa nehmt ihr noch zum Posenbau?



Also ich verwende bisher nur Balsaholz, Rinde bzw. Kork zählt ja wohl nicht zu Holz und Bambus oder Schilf zählen schon wieder zu den Gräsern. Allerdings ist mir zu Ohren gekommen, dass es scheinbar unterschiedlich harte Sorten von Balsaholz gibt, da bieten sich sicherlich noch einmal Gelegenheiten zum Experimentieren. Am besten frage ich da wohl bei den Wobblerbauspezies nach, die sollten sich auskennen mit leichten und auftreibenden Hölzern.

Gestocktes bzw. morsches Birkenholz könnte ich mir vielleicht noch vorstellen. Das ist ebenfalls sehr leicht, dürfte daher aber sicherlich auch relativ empfindlich bei der Verarbeitung sein. Toll aussehen tut es unter Klarlack aber schon, wenn das Holz von diesen dunklen Pilzspuren durchzogen ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Oktober 2021)

Beim Modellflugzeugbau haben wir damals Balsa, Abachi und Kiefernleisten genommen. Damit klappt es auf jeden Fall, die Reste sind damals auch als Posen verwendet worden.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gestocktes bzw. morsches Birkenholz


ja das ist eine super Idee, dass nehme ich auch immer sehr gerne um Holzpilze zu schnitzen (von 20 -  ca 70cm) warum ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin, naja manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht
Danke für die Info


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Abachi


das bekommt man aber nur in Bastelshops?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Oktober 2021)

Abachi ist sehr gut geeignet, nutze ich ebenfalls für diverse Posen.
Zu beachten ist dabei das Abachi weniger Auftrieb hat wie Balsa (ca. 2/3 bis 1/2 vom Balsa), dafür aber deutlich robuster ist.
Verarbeiten kann man es quasi genauso wie Balsa.

Abachi bekommt man in div. Bastelshops wie auch im Saunabereich, denn dort wird es vorrangig eingesetzt.


----------



## Mikesch (8. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> das bekommt man aber nur in Bastelshops?


Nö, die Wobblerbauer verwenden Bretter aus dem Saunabau.
Rudi war schneller.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. Oktober 2021)

danke Mikesch dann werde ich mal im Internet schauen


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> das bekommt man aber nur in Bastelshops?


guckst du hier nach Abachi


----------



## AllesAusHolz (12. Oktober 2021)

Genau die habe ich mir vor ca 3 Stunden gekauft, aber wirklich danke für den Tipp


----------



## Dübel (12. Oktober 2021)

Wer leichtes, einfach zu bearbeitendes und damit perfekt für den Schwimmerbau geeignetes Material sucht, das nicht extra importiert werden muss, dem lege ich (nicht zum ersten Mal) Holundermark sehr ans Herz.

Warum muss es Balsa oder Abachi sein? 
Gerade wir Angler sollten Nachhaltigkeit ganz groß schreiben. Wir müssen da schon genug Kompromisse machen. Angelschnur, Kohlefaserruten, Verpackungen für diversen unentbehrlichen Kleinkram. Unser Hobby verursacht schon genug Umweltprobleme, die sich kaum vermeiden lassen. 
Eine funktionale Pose lässt sich aber hervorragend aus Materialien anfertigen, die sich vor der Haustür sammeln lassen. Gänse-, Schwanen-, Krähenfedern, Schilf, Karden, Holudermark, ...
Und wenn es nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist, wenn ich statt Balsa Holundermark zum Posenbau verwende, so ist es doch ein kleiner Beitrag dazu, das Angeln ein bisschen nachhaltiger zu gestalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Wer leichtes, einfach zu bearbeitendes und damit perfekt für den Schwimmerbau geeignetes Material sucht, das nicht extra importiert werden muss, dem lege ich (nicht zum ersten Mal) Holundermark sehr ans Herz.



Deine Posen schauen wirklich super aus!  

Ich würde mich gerne auch einmal an Holundermark versuchen aber scheinbar bin ich zu blöd das richtige Material dafür zu finden. Die Äste sämtlicher bisher von mir aufgefundener Holunderbüsche besaßen fast kein Mark, sondern mehr Rinde drumherum. Muss man einen alten bzw. toten und bereits trockenen Busch finden oder geht das auch bei noch grünen und im Saft stehenden Holunderbüschen? Muss man eventuell auch etwas bezüglich der "Erntezeit" beachten? Wie etwa beim Schilf, welches man nur im Winter schneiden sollte. Äste oder doch eher dickeren "Mittelstamm" des Busches, wo wird man fündig?

Hättest Du eventuell ein Foto, von einem für den Posenbau vorbildlichen Holunderbusch? Wie gesagt, ich habe schon oft danach gesucht aber leider immer nichts vernünftiges gefunden. Ansonsten finde ich die Idee, sich das Material für die Posen vor der eigenen Haustür zu sammeln, durchaus sehr reizvoll. Federn sucht man sich in aller Regel ja auch selbst zusammen.


----------



## Dübel (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Deine Posen schauen wirklich super aus!
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne auch einmal an Holundermark versuchen aber scheinbar bin ich zu blöd das richtige Material dafür zu finden. Die Äste sämtlicher bisher von mir aufgefundener Holunderbüsche besaßen fast kein Mark, sondern mehr Rinde drumherum. Muss man einen alten bzw. toten und bereits trockenen Busch finden oder geht das auch bei noch grünen und im Saft stehenden Holunderbüschen? Muss man eventuell auch etwas bezüglich der "Erntezeit" beachten? Wie etwa beim Schilf, welches man nur im Winter schneiden sollte. Äste oder doch eher dickeren "Mittelstamm" des Busches, wo wird man fündig?
> 
> Hättest Du eventuell ein Foto, von einem für den Posenbau vorbildlichen Holunderbusch? Wie gesagt, ich habe schon oft danach gesucht aber leider immer nichts vernünftiges gefunden. Ansonsten finde ich die Idee, sich das Material für die Posen vor der eigenen Haustür zu sammeln, durchaus sehr reizvoll. Federn sucht man sich in aller Regel ja auch selbst zusammen.



Danke Bankside Dreamer!
Ich hab hier ja nicht zum ersten Mal versucht, eine Lanze fürs Holundermark zu brechen. Schau mal in meinen alten Beitrag. Da siehst du, wie das Rohmaterial ausschaut. Um das zu ernten, musst du bis zum Winter warten. Manche Holunderbüsche haben lange, relativ gerade, knapp fingerdicke einjährige Triebe, die im Winter komplett vertrocknet sind. Diese Triebe lassen sich ganz leicht abbrechen. Sie bestehen praktisch nur aus Mark und einer vertrockneten, hautartigen Rinde, die sich ganz leicht mit den Fingern entfernen lässt.
Zweige für die du ein Messer oder ein Schere brauchst, um sie vom Busch zu schneiden, sind ungeeignet.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Holunderbüsche voll von diesen Trieben sind, während andere überhaupt keine haben. 
Wenn ich dran denke, mach ich im Winter noch ein paar erläuternde Bilder.



Dübel schrieb:


> Ich hatte diese Saison kaum Zeit, Schwimmer zu bauen. Lediglich ein Set Nottigham Sliders hat meine Werkstatt verlassen. Abweichend von den klassischerweise für diese Posen eingesetzten Materialien, Kork und Gänsekiel, habe ich Kormorankiel und Holundermark verwendet. Ohne große Sorgfalt zusammengeschustert sind es reine Gebrauchsposen geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Danke Bankside Dreamer!
> Ich hab hier ja nicht zum ersten Mal versucht, ein Lanze fürs Holundermark zu brechen. Schau mal in meinen alten Beitrag. Da siehst du, wie das Rohmaterial ausschaut. Um das zu ernten, musst du bis zum Winter warten. Manche Holunderbüsche haben lange, relativ gerade, knapp fingerdicke einjährige Triebe, die im Winter komplett vertrocknet sind. Diese Triebe lassen sich ganz leicht abbrechen. Sie bestehen praktisch nur aus Mark und einer vertrockneten, hautartigen Rinde, die sich ganz leicht mit den Fingern entfernen lässt.
> Zweige für die du ein Messer oder ein Schere brauchst, um sie vom Busch zu schneiden, sind ungeeignet.
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Holunderbüsche voll von diesen Trieben sind, während andere überhaupt keine haben.
> Wenn ich dran denke, mach ich im Winter noch ein paar erläuternde Bilder.



Besten Dank für diese Hinweise.

Ich bin wie gesagt sehr interessiert an alternativen und auch vor Ort auffindbaren Materialien zum Posenbasteln. In einigen meiner alten Angelbücher wird Holundermark auch als Material beschrieben, von daher möchte ich es damit natürlich auch einmal probieren.

Diese hautartige Rinde, so wie Du sie beschreibst, davon habe ich zumindest im Internet schon einige Fotos sehen können. Wenn ich draußen aber dann auf der Suche danach war, habe ich stets nur Holunderbüsche mit besagter dicker Rinde und eher wenig Mark im Inneren gefunden. Ich werde meine Augen weiterhin offen halten, so dass ich im Winter einmal gezielt infrage kommende Büsche ansteuern kann.


----------



## Dübel (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Besten Dank für diese Hinweise.
> 
> Ich bin wie gesagt sehr interessiert an alternativen und auch vor Ort auffindbaren Materialien zum Posenbasteln.
> In einigen meiner alten Angelbücher wird Holundermark auch als Material beschrieben.
> ...



Das Problem ist in der Tat, diese bestimmte Art von Zweigen zu finden.
Lang, gerade und leicht abzubrechen - das ist die Faustregel.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Lang, gerade und leicht abzubrechen - das ist die Faustregel.



Habe ich mir hinter die Löffel geschrieben. Danke!


----------



## AllesAusHolz (13. Oktober 2021)

Wow das ist genau das was ich als Äquivalent zu Balsaholz gesucht habe, habe mir zwar ein Moment zu früh dieses Stück Abachi gekauft aber ist ja leider nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Aber für die Zukunft werde auch ich Ausschau halten nach diesen Trieben, habe zum Glück bei mir auf dem Grundstück einige Sträucher und auch in der näheren Umgebung


Dübel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist in der Tat, diese bestimmte Art von Zweigen zu finden.
> Lang, gerade und leicht abzubrechen - das ist die Faustregel.


vielleicht habe ich dort einige Triebe mit bei

Danke Dübel ( Asche auf mein Haupt, hätte wohl doch alle der 90 Seiten durchforsten müssen)


----------



## AllesAusHolz (13. Oktober 2021)

wenn ich so überlege müssten das dann doch eigentlich einjährige vielleicht noch zweijährige Triebe sein?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> wenn ich so überlege müssten das dann doch eigentlich einjährige vielleicht noch zweijährige Triebe sein?


Hallo 
An den wilden Sträuchern sind meist ein paar brauchbare Triebe dabei.
Die brechen wirklich schon beim leichtesten Wiederstand. 
Was nicht leicht bricht hat auch nicht das trockene Mark drin.
Oft sind auch schon abgeschnittenen.
Zum Posenbau ist aber immer noch genug da.
Und die triebe kommen von unten meist kerzengerade raus.


----------



## Dübel (13. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> wenn ich so überlege müssten das dann doch eigentlich einjährige vielleicht noch zweijährige Triebe sein?


Ziemlich sicher sind das einjährige Triebe, die aus irgendeinem Grund sehr schnell gewachsen sind.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (13. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> sehr schnell gewachsen sind


musste im Herbst 2020 wegen Baumaßnahmen einen Hollustrauch bis zur Wurzel runterschneiden, 2021 ist er dann gut zwei Meter ausgetrieben mit etwa Daumendicken Trieben, die ich leider dieses Jahr wieder zurückschneiden musste. Das müssten ja dann ideale Triebe sein, leider habe ich diese nicht mehr weil ich es nicht wusste sonst hätte ich sie fotografiert, aber was ich noch habe ist ein Foto von den abgeschnittenen Stellen


----------



## Dübel (13. Oktober 2021)

So ungefähr muss das ausschauen. Zur Ernte sollte man die nur am Busch trocknen lassen.  Dann ist es häufig so, dass die sehr dünne Rinde überhaupt keine Verbindung mehr mit dem Mark hat.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (13. Oktober 2021)

ok dann werde ich wohl nächsten Herbst ernten können   denn die ersten Ansätze zum austreiben sind schon wieder sichtbar, Danke

wie hat meine Großmutter immer schon gesagt: man wird alt wie eine Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu, war eine kluge Frau


----------



## AllesAusHolz (13. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gestocktes bzw. morsches Birkenholz


Den Vorschlag von Bankside Dreamer werde ich aber auch in Betracht ziehen, habe mir schon ein passendes Stämmchen rausgesucht. Sobald ich dazu gekommen bin daraus eine Pose zu basteln werde ich euch hier davon in Kenntnis setzen wie es sich bearbeiten ließ und natürlich mit Foto vom Endprodukt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist in der Tat, diese bestimmte Art von Zweigen zu finden.
> Lang, gerade und leicht abzubrechen - das ist die Faustregel.


Ich muss demnächst einiges absägen - da werde ich dran denken!


----------



## AllesAusHolz (14. Oktober 2021)

Das Abachiholz ist angekommen



80mm breit 740mm lang und 25mm stark, hat einen interessanten Geruch, man kann aber jetzt schon feststellen das es definitiv fester und schwerer als Balsaholz ist. Werde am WE schon mal die ersten Schnitte wagen, für Karpfen und Raubfischposen schon mal die Rohlinge schneiden ...


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Das Abachiholz ist angekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 387422
> Anhang anzeigen 387423
> 
> 80mm breit 740mm lang und 25mm stark, hat einen interessanten Geruch, man kann aber jetzt schon feststellen das es definitiv fester und schwerer als Balsaholz ist. Werde am WE schon mal die ersten Schnitte wagen, für Karpfen und Raubfischposen schon mal die Rohlinge schneiden ...


wenn das für Posen nix taugt machst du Wobbler draus


----------



## AllesAusHolz (14. Oktober 2021)

an Wobbler habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut (zu bauen, beim angeln schon  )


----------



## Dübel (14. Oktober 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> wenn das für Posen nix taugt machst du Wobbler draus


... oder halt, wie eigentlich vorgesehen, eine Sauna!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Dübel, bis zu welchem Durchmesser kann man das Mark denn ernten? Lassen sich daraus eher feine Posen bauen oder auch etwas dickere Kaliber?
Deine zuvor gezeigten Nottingham Slider schauen so schmächtig jedenfalls nicht aus.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Dübel (14. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hallo Dübel, bis zu welchem Durchmesser kann man das Mark denn ernten? Lassen sich daraus eher feine Posen bauen oder auch etwas dickere Kaliber?
> Deine zuvor gezeigten Nottingham Slider schauen so schmächtig jedenfalls nicht aus.
> 
> Besten Dank!


Wenn man großes Glück hat, findet man knapp fingerdicke Stücke. Es gibt Leute, die richten sich aus dem Mark Stücke mit quadratischem Querschnitt her und verleimen die dann zu dickeren Stücken. Das ist aber natürlich ein wahnsinnger Aufwand und die Leimfugen lassen sich nicht so gut bearbeiten wie das Mark.

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren!


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir geht es auch weiter, aber keine Angst, nichts mit Balsaholz.  Obwohl ich noch genug davon liegen habe und ich das auch noch verbauen werde, habe ich mit Neugier das hier angefochtene Baumaterialthema verfolgt. Bestimmt werde ich es auch mal mit den genannten Naturhölzer probieren. Die hier ist eine Schilfpose, unten mit einem Stück Schaschlikspieß der aus Bambus besteht. 




So bereite ich das anwickeln der Oese vor. 





Die Oese ist dran, aber die Farbe gefällt mir gar nicht, fällt mir gerade so auf.  Egal, ein wenig schwarz dazwischen und dann wird das schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe gestern und vorgestern mal mit Balsa versucht, eine lange Koederfisch - Pose zu basteln.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grundform ist vorhanden, morgen geht's an die Feinarbeit. Und farblich soll sie ein helles Grün bekommen.


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern und vorgestern mal mit Balsa versucht, eine lange Koederfisch - Pose zu basteln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht sehr gut aus. Wie hast du sie in Form gebracht?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern und vorgestern mal mit Balsa versucht, eine lange Koederfisch - Pose zu basteln.
> Grundform ist vorhanden, morgen geht's an die Feinarbeit. Und farblich soll sie ein helles Grün bekommen.


Sehr gelungen* lass den Körper doch in Natur, und klarlackiere ihn lediglich nach dem spiegelblanken Feinschliff. Grüne Posen gibts en masse im Angelladen, da muss man seine Werke nicht mit Farbe zupampen, eine feine Pose aus Naturmaterialien zeichnet dich aus und wird die Wassergötter erfreuen** und dir Fisch&Vergnügen bringen.



*Man kann von Matze Koch halten, was man will, sein Hechtposenvideo ist grundlegend. Und da nehmen die Stiftposen/Megawaggler einen guten Platz ein. Auch Th, Kalweit bevorzugt diese Posenform.
** Für schnöde Realisten: Die Fischis sind nicht in der Lage einen Zusammenhang zwischen Pose und Köder herzustellen. Und ne helle Pose gegen den hellen Himmel ist immer noch besser als ne dunkle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2021)

Einfach mit dem Messer angespitzt und dann im Akkuschrauber eingespannt. Und dann langsam drehen lasen mit Schmiergelpapier in der anderen Hand.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen* lass den Körper doch in Natur, und klarlackiere ihn lediglich nach dem spiegelblanken Feinschliff. Grüne Posen gibts en masse im Angelladen, da muss man seine Werke nicht mit Farbe zupampen, eine feine Pose aus Naturmaterialien zeichnet dich aus und wird die Wassergötter erfreuen** und dir Fisch&Vergnügen bringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus dem Meterstab bekomme ich noch 3 andere raus, da kann ich die nächste in Natur lassen, diese ist schon in der ersten Grundierung.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einfach mit dem Messer angespitzt und dann im Akkuschrauber eingespannt. Und dann langsam drehen lasen mit Schmiergelpapier in der anderen Hand.


bei so kleinen und feinen Teilchen wie Posen, die ja auch aus einem sehr empfindlichen Material sind, lohnt es sich oftmals, auf maschinelle Unterstützung zu verzichten- nach dem zuschnitzen, und einzwei Runden auf der Schmirgelbank oderwiedasheisst das werkstück liebevoll mit einem Stückchen 1000er vollenden.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Oh, menno, ihr Posenmeister, 
jetzt bekomme ich grad richtig Lust auf Posenbau, aber meine Arbeitsfläche ist grad von der neuen Rute belegt, und jetzt wirds jahreszeitlich so kalt, das ich nicht mehr Posenangeln kann!


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2021)

Das passierte später, aber 1000 wäre mir zu fein, bei 400 ist bei mir Schluss. Grundierte Pose dann mit 400er nach geschliffen, das die Oberfläche schön glatt ist und dann zweimal mit grünem Lack, so ist der Plan.


----------



## Thomas. (15. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen* lass den Körper doch in Natur, und klarlackiere ihn lediglich nach dem spiegelblanken Feinschliff. Grüne Posen gibts en masse im Angelladen, da muss man seine Werke nicht mit Farbe zupampen, eine feine Pose aus Naturmaterialien zeichnet dich aus und wird die Wassergötter erfreuen** und dir Fisch&Vergnügen bringen.


Natur hat wirklich was, wobei ich auch bunt mag habe aber für mich fest gestellt das ich eine Pose die einfach aussieht viel öfter benutze, allen voran die 5gr. die ich von Rudi habe ist wohl die Pose die ich zur Nr.1 gemacht habe, als nächstes ist die dran.  
eine Pose die einfach aussieht" heißt nicht das sie einfach ist, es steckt auch da sehr viel Arbeit drin wo ich von ausgehe, aber es lässt mich schneller vergessen das ich mit einem Tollen Unikat fische.


----------



## Thomas. (15. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> und jetzt wirds jahreszeitlich so kalt, das ich nicht mehr Posenangeln kann!


ja das Alter    ich hoffe wenn ich mal die 70 oder mehr erreicht habe im Herbst noch zum Wasser kann.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja das Alter    ich hoffe wenn ich mal die 70 oder mehr erreicht habe im Herbst noch zum Wasser kann.



Dass Minimax sich in diesem hohen Alter noch mit den Döbeln seines Flüsschens anzulegen wagt, davor ziehe ich ehrlich meinen Hut.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja das Alter    ich hoffe wenn ich mal die 70 oder mehr erreicht habe im Herbst noch zum Wasser kann.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dass Minimax sich in diesem hohen Alter noch mit den Döbeln seines Flüsschens anzulegen wagt, davor ziehe ich ehrlich meinen Hut.


Lacht nur, ihr Grünschnäbel und Jungspunde! Man ist schließlich alt wie man sich fühlt!


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Nimmt den Faden wieder auf... _
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386027


Freddy, was ist das für eine Schere?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Freddy, was ist das für eine Schere?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Eine 08/15 Nagelschere aus dem Drogeriemarkt, bisher tut sie ihren Dienst aber auch. Meist benutze ich eh die halbe Rasierklinge, mit dem Tape dran. Dieses günstige "Tool" kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Eine professionelle Schere, etwa zum Fliegenbinden, so etwas habe ich mir noch nicht gegönnt. Einem fliegenbindenden ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen habe ich allerdings einmal eine, über ein Rädchen verstellbare, Schere von _Guideline_ geschenkt. Bisher sind noch keine Klagen gekommen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (16. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Freddy, was ist das für eine Schere?


meine Frau sagt das ist eine 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Russische Maniküre Schere zum Hautschneiden
​


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> meine Frau sagt das ist eine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Schere kann auch zum Schneiden von Haut sein, ja. Ich bin da nicht so vom Fach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2021)

Die feinen sind Hautscheren, die etwas dickeren Nagelscheren, und die ganz dicken Blechscheren ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Oktober 2021)

Das diesmalige Balsa ist sehr offenporig, ich mußte jetzt drei mal lackieren, bis alle Poren verschlossen waren.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Weiß bekommt vielleicht noch eine Lage drauf, oder evtl. in Rot, mal schauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2021)

Insofern geht einmal schnelltrocknender Spachtel in die Holzporen und dann einmal lackieren schneller,
und wahrscheinlich perfekter in der Oberfläche.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Insofern geht einmal schnelltrocknender Spachtel in die Holzporen und dann einmal lackieren schneller,
> und wahrscheinlich perfekter in der Oberfläche.


Ist zu schwer bzw. ruwiniert das Gleichgewicht der Pose.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Oktober 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Insofern geht einmal schnelltrocknender Spachtel in die Holzporen und dann einmal lackieren schneller,
> und wahrscheinlich perfekter in der Oberfläche.


Kann ich dir nicht widersprechen, sollte ich mal ausprobieren. Beim übernächsten Male natürlich. Weil, die nächste soll in Natur mit Klarlack werden, dank dem Hinweis eines geachteten Mitgliedes dieser Gemeinschaft.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (16. Oktober 2021)

sind vom Spaziergang zurück und haben meine Gärtnerin des Vertrauens getroffen und was soll ich sagen, brauche doch nicht bis nächsten Herbst warten bis ich mein eigenen Hollumark ernten kann, bekomme sobald das Laub weg ist mehrere Triebe, freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> ...bekomme sobald das Laub weg ist mehrere Triebe, freu mich schon drauf



Also heißt es für Dich nun erstmal Laub harken bei Deiner Gärtnerin des Vertrauens.


----------



## Jason (16. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> meine Frau sagt das ist eine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich frage deswegen, weil ich öfter das Problem habe, den untergewickelten Faden nicht zu 100% gekürzt bekomme. Früher hab ich den Faden so kurz wie möglich abgeschnitten und dann mit dem Feuerzeug abgebrannt. Dann bleibt aber immer noch ein Zippel stehen und mit meiner Handelsüblichen Nagelschere bekomme ich den nicht weg. Nun bin ich mutiger geworden und kappe den Faden mit einer Klinge vom Cuttermesser. Das klappt hin und wieder ganz gut, aber ich habe dadurch auch schon mal die Wicklung beschädigt. Bankside Dreamer seine Idee, mit der Rasierklinge gefällt mir sehr gut. Wir haben aber keine im Haus, stehen aber schon auf der Einkaufsliste. Manche Dinge muss ich noch besser austüfteln, damit ich zufrieden bin. Nach dieser russischen Schere werde ich mal sehen. Vielleicht sind die am Ende noch schmaler wie meine Schere. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## AllesAusHolz (16. Oktober 2021)

Hautschere Nagelhautschere Maniküre Schere gebogene Schnittfläche 9 cm NEU , gefunden bei ebay, gib den Text dort ein 4,99 - 7,99€ inkl. Versand


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich frage deswegen, weil ich öfter das Problem habe, den untergewickelten Faden nicht zu 100% gekürzt bekomme. Früher hab ich den Faden so kurz wie möglich abgeschnitten und dann mit dem Feuerzeug abgebrannt. Dann bleibt aber immer noch ein Zippel stehen und mit meiner Handelsüblichen Nagelschere bekomme ich den nicht weg. Nun bin ich mutiger geworden und kappe den Faden mit einer Klinge vom Cuttermesser. Das klappt hin und wieder ganz gut, aber ich habe dadurch auch schon mal die Wicklung beschädigt. Bankside Dreamer seine Idee, mit der Rasierklinge gefällt mir sehr gut. Wir haben aber keine im Haus, stehen aber schon auf der Einkaufsliste. Manche Dinge muss ich noch besser austüfteln, damit ich zufrieden bin. Nach dieser russischen Schere werde ich mal sehen. Vielleicht sind die am Ende noch schmaler wie meine Schere.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Rasierklinge ist da die Weapon of Choice, ich gebe Banksi recht. Dagegen ist ein Cutter ein grobes, schartiges Entermesser. 
Ne frische(!) Rasierklinge verhindert zuverlässig das ärgerliche Aufdröseln oder Fusseln des Fadens.
Wenn man übrigens den Faden unter Spannung gegen die Wicklungen setzt, und dann mikrometerknapp kappt, rutschen die Wicklungen automatisch zurück und "saugen" das Fadenende unter die Wicklung- man hat dann kein hervorstehenden Fadenstummel auf der Wicklung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich frage deswegen, weil ich öfter das Problem habe, den untergewickelten Faden nicht zu 100% gekürzt bekomme. Früher hab ich den Faden so kurz wie möglich abgeschnitten und dann mit dem Feuerzeug abgebrannt. Dann bleibt aber immer noch ein Zippel stehen und mit meiner Handelsüblichen Nagelschere bekomme ich den nicht weg. Nun bin ich mutiger geworden und kappe den Faden mit einer Klinge vom Cuttermesser. Das klappt hin und wieder ganz gut, aber ich habe dadurch auch schon mal die Wicklung beschädigt. Bankside Dreamer seine Idee, mit der Rasierklinge gefällt mir sehr gut. Wir haben aber keine im Haus, stehen aber schon auf der Einkaufsliste. Manche Dinge muss ich noch besser austüfteln, damit ich zufrieden bin. Nach dieser russischen Schere werde ich mal sehen. Vielleicht sind die am Ende noch schmaler wie meine Schere.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mit der Schere schneide ich das Garn auch nur so und nicht an solchen von Dir beschriebenen Stellen.

Die Rasierklingen haben den Vorteil, dass sie sehr günstig sind. Wenn man wirklich regelmäßig eine neue halbe Klinge nimmt, dann sind die auch immer schön scharf. Für gewöhnlich muss man die Klinge nur an das Garn halten und schon ist es durch.


----------



## Thomas. (16. Oktober 2021)

Ne schnöde Rasierklinge für die schönen Posen? da gibt es Edleres


----------



## Jason (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn man übrigens den Faden unter Spannung gegen die Wicklungen setzt, und dann mikrometerknapp kappt, rutschen die Wicklungen automatisch zurück


Ja, so ist es. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Ist immer ärgerlich wenn man gut Vorarbeit geleistet hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Oktober 2021)

Ist so eine Rasierklinge im Algenschaber vom Aquarium oder Ceranfeldreiniger genau so dünn wie eine für den Bart.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ne schnöde Rasierklinge für die schönen Posen? da gibt es Edleres


Funfact: 
Die mittelalterliche Sage von Excalibur das aus dem Stein gezogen wird, könnte auf einen weitaus älteren, nämlich bronzezeitlichen Hintergrund anspielen, als die bronzenen Waffen sozusagen aus den steinernen Gussformen hervorkamen.

Dazu passt, das Artie das magische Schwert am Ende in einen See zur Tussy of the Lake zurückgeben musste. Das ist kein christlich-mittelalterliches Motiv. Hingegen sind die Flüsse, Seen und Moore der britischen Inseln so voll von bronzezeitlichen Schwertdeponierungen, daß man sich fragt wie die Jungs dort angeln könnnen ohne sich ständig die Schnur an dem antiken Gerümpel zu kappen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (16. Oktober 2021)

ich schütze meine Klinge immer so, hält ewig, kann aber nur von mir benutzt werden


----------



## Thomas. (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Funfact:
> Die mittelalterliche Sage von Excalibur das aus dem Stein gezogen wird, könnte auf einen weitaus älteren, nämlich bronzezeitlichen Hintergrund anspielen, als die bronzenen Waffen sozusagen aus den steinernen Gussformen hervorkamen.
> 
> Dazu passt, das Artie das magische Schwert am Ende in einen See zur Tussy of the Lake zurückgeben musste. Das ist kein christlich-mittelalterliches Motiv. Hingegen sind die Flüsse, Seen und Moore der britischen Inseln so voll von bronzezeitlichen Schwertdeponierungen, daß man sich fragt wie die Jungs dort angeln könnnen ohne sich ständig die Schnur an dem antiken Gerümpel zu kappen.


ich bin jetzt verwirrt und überfordert


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt verwirrt und überfordert


Du hast angefangen. Mir geht's so den lieben langen Tag.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (16. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist so eine Rasierklinge im Algenschaber vom Aquarium oder Ceranfeldreiniger genau so dünn wie eine für den Bart.


definitiv sind Rasierklingen um vieles schärfer die anderen sind nur zum schaben und nicht zum wirklichen schneiden


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Oktober 2021)

Spitze in Orange-Leuchteffekt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bankside Dreamer seine Idee, mit der Rasierklinge gefällt mir sehr gut. Wir haben aber keine im Haus, stehen aber schon auf der Einkaufsliste. Manche Dinge muss ich noch besser austüfteln, damit ich zufrieden bin.



Rasierklingen fanden dabei aber nicht erst zum Posenbasteln ihren Weg in den von mir präferierten Warenkorb.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist so eine Rasierklinge im Algenschaber vom Aquarium oder Ceranfeldreiniger genau so dünn wie eine für den Bart.


Eine Rasierklinge ist noch einmal um einiges dünner und damit flexibler, als etwa der von Dir erwähnte Algenschaber.
Oder rasiert sich Neptun etwa mit einem Algenschaber unter der Achsel?


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Es ist lustig, daß gerade heute abend das Rasierklingenthema aufgetaucht ist, denn aktuell habe ich keine frischen mehr und benötige diese unbedingt um bei meinem Rutenbauprojekt weiterzumachen. Ich war gestern und heute in drei Supermärkten, aber die führen sie nicht mehr (Die klass. Rasierklingen muss man bei Rossmann ihr Platz & ähnlichen suchen). Mehr noch, ich wurde bei der Frage danach engeguckt als wär ich ein anorektischer Emo mit verlaufenem Cayal.
Ärgerlich, denn heut Abend hätte ich gerne ein paar Ringe an den Blank gebracht- und wie gesagt, für ein präzises Wickelergebnis ohne Stummel und Flusen finde ich die Klingen unentbehrlich.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2021)

Auch er benutzt die Rasierklingen. Ab der 3. Minute sieht man es. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Auch er benutzt die Rasierklingen. Ab der 3. Minute sieht man es.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nur scheint sie mir hier am Stück zu sein. Der sicheren Handhabung wegen und auch weil sich eine Seite sonst lediglich vorzeitig abnutzen würde, breche ich meine Klingen immer in der Mitte durch und wickele mir etwas Tape als Griff daran.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2021)

Angebot: Amazon Basics - Rasierklingen mit einer Schneide, Klappbox mit 100 Stück https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08D9PS7F3/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_dl_WBGPZY9F1459E202GMYE
Hab ich geordert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Oktober 2021)

Heute morgen ein Stück GfK-Rohr 5mm oben in die Spitze geklebt, passend für Knicklichter. Dann die rote Leuchtfarbe ein zweites Mal lackiert.


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Oktober 2021)

Rasierklingen sind immer gut am besten mit einer gescheiten halterung  ist zwar normal für Bäcker aber naja 
https://www.amazon.de/s?k=bakers+knife&__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&ref=nb_sb_noss_1


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Rasierklingen sind immer gut am besten mit einer gescheiten halterung  ist zwar normal für Bäcker aber naja
> https://www.amazon.de/s?k=bakers+knife&__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&ref=nb_sb_noss_1


Was es nicht alles gibt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (17. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Angebot: Amazon Basics - Rasierklingen mit einer Schneide, Klappbox mit 100 Stück https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08D9PS7F3/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_dl_WBGPZY9F1459E202GMYE
> Hab ich geordert.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hoffentlich wirst du damit glücklich, lieber Jason!
Ich denke, dass dein Kauf bei Amaz. eher die Schaber-Qualität denn die Rasier-Qualität sein wird.
Man kann es an der Dicke der Klinge und dem Schneidenwinkel sehen.
Ich hoffe, dass dir die Schärfe für deine wunderbaren Projekte reichen wird...


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


kannte ich auch nicht bis ich bei meiner freundin eingezogen bin und in der schublade reingepackt hab


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirst du damit glücklich, lieber Jason!
> Ich denke, dass dein Kauf bei Amaz. eher die Schaber-Qualität denn die Rasier-Qualität sein wird.
> Man kann es an der Dicke der Klinge und dem Schneidenwinkel sehen.
> Ich hoffe, dass dir die Schärfe für deine wunderbaren Projekte reichen wird...



Auf herkömmlichen Rasierklingen gelingt der sprichwörtliche Ritt auf jeden Fall am besten. Das müssen auch nicht zwingend die etwas teureren Klingen von z.B. Wilkinson sein. Ich nutze etwa auch Klingen von der günstigen Hausmarke eines Drogeriemarktes. Wobei Rasierklingen generell keinen großen Kostenfaktor darstellen. Wenn man sie eventuell sogar als Großpackung im Internet bestellt schon gar nicht.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass dir die Schärfe für deine wunderbaren Projekte reichen wird


Das will ich doch auch hoffen. Wenn die nichts sind, schick ich meine Frau zum Rossmann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn die nichts sind, schick ich meine Frau zum Rossmann.



Um dort ein Produkt zu kaufen, welches in heutiger Zeit nicht einmal mehr die Männer kaufen. Zumindest aber wohl die wenigsten. 
Trotzdem klasse, dass es so etwas dort noch immer gibt.

Durch Rossmann machte ich damals übrigens auch meinen Einstieg in die Welt der klassischen Rasierhobel.
https://www.rossmann.de/de/pflege-und-duft-wilkinson-sword-classic-herren-rasierer/p/4027800015504

Seit dem können mir diese ganzen total überteuerten 4 oder aber sogar 5 Klingen Wunderdinger herzlich gestohlen bleiben. 
Der Mach3 _- aus meiner damaligen Willkommens-Wundertüte bei der Bundeswehr -_ stellt für mich die absolute Obergrenze an sinnvollen Systemrasierern dar.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt warte ich, bis die Klingen da sind. Vielleicht erspare mir dadurch einiges.





Wenn ich den Faden exakt gekürzt habe, kommt ein Tupfer Kleber drauf und dann geht es weiter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich, bis die Klingen da sind. Vielleicht erspare mir dadurch einiges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Warten auf den Weihnachtsmann fällt sicherlich leichter. 

Sollten Deine bestellten Klingen tatsächlich so scharf sein bzw. gut funktionieren wie Rasierklingen, sehe ich kein Problem in einer exakten Kürzung des Garns.
Das Garn einfach etwas auf Spannung halten und die Klinge vorsichtig nahezu bündig an die Wicklungen halten, das sollte klappen bzw. kappen. Von daher ist es auch von Vorteil, wenn die Klinge zwischen den Fingern möglichst klein und leicht bzw. gut zu führen ist.

Bezüglich des herausrutschenden Garns, ich zähle jetzt 3 Überwicklungen bei Dir, mit denen Du das lose Ende überwickelt hast. Eventuell machst Du noch ein oder aber zwei Wicklungen mehr? Das gibt dem Garn noch etwas mehr Halt, allerdings lässt sich dann diese Hilfs- bzw. Durchziehschlaufe auch etwas schwieriger unter den Wicklungen hindurchziehen. Bisher nehme ich da auch einfach ein Stück Garn aber eventuell flutscht eine feine Monoschlaufe noch besser?

Meist fahre ich nach dem Abschneiden des Garns dann noch mit einem kleinen Stück fester Pappe oder aber Kunststoff über die Wicklungen, um so eventuelle Unebenheiten bzw. kleine Lücken etwas zu vermitteln bzw. zu schließen. Dabei verschwindet ein eventueller kleiner Rest des gekappten Garns in aller Regel unter den Wicklungen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Faden exakt gekürzt habe, kommt ein Tupfer Kleber drauf und dann geht es weiter.


Hi Jason, ich hatte mal einen Kundenwusch der wollte Miniatur Speere haben, da hatte ich das gleiche "Problem" mit dem Ende der Schnur. Wie du ja geschrieben hast kommt ein Klecks Kleber drauf. Genau so hatte ich es damals auch gemacht, ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf und nach dem Trocknen waren die Minifusseln Knochenhart, die habe ich dann ganz vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet, glaube es war 240er und man hat nur noch unter der Lupe etwas gesehen. Beim Posenbau habe ich noch nichts umwickelt, ist aber eine gute Idee für die Optik. Vielleicht kannst du das bei deinen Umwicklungen an der Pose auch anwenden oder hast es sogar schon mal probiert?
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Genau so hatte ich es damals auch gemacht, ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf und nach dem Trocknen waren die Minifusseln Knochenhart, die habe ich dann ganz vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet, glaube es war 240er und man hat nur noch unter der Lupe etwas gesehen.



Wenn der überstehende Garnfaden durch den Kleber knochenhart geworden ist, dann lässt er sich ebenfalls super & sauber mit einer scharfen Rasierklinge durchtrennen. Das mit dem Wegschleifen habe ich ebenfalls schon einmal versucht, mir dabei aber leider dann das Garn der umliegenden Wicklungen etwas mit angeraut.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

stimmt ist eine Sisyphusarbeit und das kann natürlich leider auch passieren



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> um so eventuelle Unebenheiten bzw. kleine Lücken etwas zu vermitteln


wenn man bewusst eine kleine Lücke lässt kann man natürlich so auch die letzten Füsselleinchen verschwinden lassen, aber so wie du schon geschrieben hast macht sich dies natürlich noch einfacher wenn zwei - drei Wicklungen mehr drauf sind


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

So, lackiermäßig sollte es genug sein, Tragkraft ca. 13 Gramm, mit zwei 6 gr. Effzett-Blinkern im Aquarium getestet. Dann steht sie mit dem grünen Teil im Wasser, Tippe, das noch ein paar Gramm locker dazu gehen im weißen Teil. Und wenn mann das Knicklicht entfernt, sollte auch das noch eine Steigerung geben.


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Warten auf den Weihnachtsmann fällt sicherlich leichter.
> 
> Sollten Deine bestellten Klingen tatsächlich so scharf sein bzw. gut funktionieren wie Rasierklingen, sehe ich kein Problem in einer exakten Kürzung des Garns.
> Das Garn einfach etwas auf Spannung halten und die Klinge vorsichtig nahezu bündig an die Wicklungen halten, das sollte klappen bzw. kappen. Von daher ist es auch von Vorteil, wenn die Klinge zwischen den Fingern möglichst klein und leicht bzw. gut zu führen ist.


Und biegsam, das ist eine wichtige Eigenschaft. Biegt man die halbe Klinge etwas zwischen den Fingern, entsteht ein rasiermesserscharfer (hahaha) Schneid'punkt' und man läuft geringere Gefahr, mit der Klinge an die Wicklungen zu geraten 



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bezüglich des herausrutschenden Garns, ich zähle jetzt 3 Überwicklungen bei Dir, mit denen Du das lose Ende überwickelt hast. Eventuell machst Du noch ein oder aber zwei Wicklungen mehr? Das gibt dem Garn noch etwas mehr Halt, allerdings lässt sich dann diese Hilfs- bzw. Durchziehschlaufe auch etwas schwieriger unter den Wicklungen hindurchziehen. Bisher nehme ich da auch einfach ein Stück Garn aber eventuell flutscht eine feine Monoschlaufe noch besser?


Mono ist super, ich binde mir immer mehrere Schlaufen vor- irgendwie haben diese Wickelabschluss- Schlaufen die Tendenz im entscheidenden Moment nie vorhanden zu sein



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meist fahre ich nach dem Abschneiden des Garns dann noch mit einem kleinen Stück fester Pappe oder aber Kunststoff über die Wicklungen, um so eventuelle Unebenheiten bzw. kleine Lücken etwas zu vermitteln bzw. zu schließen. Dabei verschwindet ein eventueller kleiner Rest des gekappten Garns in aller Regel unter den Wicklungen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


>


wie nennt man die Montage, Aquariumposendoppeleffzettmontage, da stellt sich die Frage was hast du für Fische drin das du solche Geschütze auffährst?


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Die Montage heißt "kein unnötiges Blei verschwenden, der Effzett hat einen Haken, den kann man dann im Gummi festmachen". 
Und für die vorhandenen Gründlinge, Bitterlinge und Ellritzen, da kann ich beruhigt solche Geschütze auffahren, die gehen da nicht ran.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So, lackiermäßig sollte es genug sein, Tragkraft ca. 13 Gramm, mit zwei 6 gr. Effzett-Blinkern im Aquarium getestet. Dann steht sie mit dem grünen Teil im Wasser, Tippe, das noch ein paar Gramm locker dazu gehen im weißen Teil. Und wenn mann das Knicklicht entfernt, sollte auch das noch eine Steigerung geben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387721
> 
> ...



Diese Pose schreit gerade zu nach einem Einsatz auf Hecht & Zander. Zirka 13 Gramm Tragkraft erscheinen mir dafür sehr vernünftig. 
Aber sag, wie befestigst Du diesen Pike Waggler im Anschluss dann auf der Schnur? Auf dem Foto im Aquarium kann ich unten noch keinerlei Öse oder aber eingeklebten Tönnchenwirbel entdecken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Einfach mit zwei Posengummis, die habe ich auch in dieser Größe. Und dann kommt die bei mir an die Stellfischrute. Öse hatte ich eigentlich nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> kein unnötiges Blei verschwenden


gute Idee


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einfach mit zwei Posengummis, die habe ich auch in dieser Größe. Und dann kommt die bei mir an die Stellfischrute. Öse hatte ich eigentlich nicht vorgesehen.



Also fischst Du diesen vermeintlichen "Pike Waggler" dann als Feststellpose an der Stellfischrute, okay. Bisher hatte ich angenommen, dass man beim Stellfischangeln auf Hecht eher bauchige Posen verwendet, damit diese _- auf den Wellen tanzend -_ dem darunter baumelnden toten Köfi etwas Leben einhauchen. Welche nähere Bewandtnis hat eine solche _- eher schlanke -_ "Pencil Pose" also für Deine speziellen Einsatzzwecke? 13 Gramm plus hat ein ordentlicher Köderfisch ja doch relativ schnell erreicht. Abgelegt auf Grund bzw. mit einem Waggler als Raubfischpose könnte man ihn doch sicherlich viel besser anbieten. Hmm?


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Einfach das diese Pose weiter aus dem Wasser heraussschaut und ich sie besser sehen kann als einen klassischen Hechtproppen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einfach das diese Pose weiter aus dem Wasser heraussschaut und ich sie besser sehen kann als einen klassischen Hechtproppen.



Sind Deine Stellfischruten etwa sooo lang!?


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mir sicher, Hecht100+ hat seine Gründe, die Pose (die ich als sehr gelungen empfinde  ) genau so zu gestalten, wie er es getan hat.

Übrigens empfinde ich Ösen auch an bottom-only Posen, also Wagglern, als Schwachstelle, Verhebelungen oder Beanspruchungen können die Öse leicht herausreissen, oder so zumindest den Lack so beschädigen das dort Wasser an den Körper gelangen kann. Da sind zwei, drei Strammen Gummis am unteren Ende finde ich schonender und beeinträchtigt auch nicht die "klappfunktion" bei Wagglern.
Darüberhinaus gibt es für zartere Modelle gute Posenadapter mit strammen Silikonschlauch, ohne geklappt und Geraspelt durch Wirbel oder -Gott bewahre- Karabiner.
Die machen auch das Riskante durchbohren überlackierter, empfindlicher Plastik Ösen bei gekauften Posen (wie z.B. bei iIhrem ansonsten hervorragenden Drifrbeater, Mr. Drennan, ja Sir, ich meine Sie) überflüssig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Och, das ist ganz einfach, so beim Dreier-Bockspringen, da sind das schon ein paar Meter dazwischen.


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Hurra, hurra, ich hab mir Klingen von Rossmann besorgt (Ich kenne solche und ähnliche Läden aus meiner Kindheit unter dem Namen "Seifenhaus").
Heut Abend kann das Wickelwerk beginnen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> "Seifenhaus"



Gab es da nicht ein ikonische Szene in dem Film _Fight Club_?


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht ein ikonische Szene in dem Film _Fight Club_?


Das war vor dem Film, aber natürlich bin ich über Deine Assoziation nicht überrascht.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

nun auch mal ein paar Fotos von meinen Werken mit denen ich schon teilweise seit Jahren angle, nichts besonderes aber beim angeln erfüllen sie alle ihren Zweck


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> aber beim angeln erfüllen sie alle ihren Zweck



Das ist auf jeden Fall entscheidend, sonst nutzt alle Optik nichts.
So schlecht sehen se aber nun auch nicht aus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax Hieß dein Seifenhaus evtl. Seifenplatz?


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

naja keine Umwicklungen und alle das in etwas gleiche Design, muss mich sowieso demnächst mal bei machen und neue Posen bauen und dann werde ich auch mal was anderes probieren


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> ...muss mich sowieso demnächst mal bei machen und neue Posen bauen und dann werde ich auch mal was anderes probieren



Dir als Holzprofi kann man ja nichts vormachen aber Bongossi ist ein exzellentes Holz zum Posenbasteln.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bongossi ist ein exzellentes Holz zum Posenbasteln


hatte ich noch nicht probiert, bis jetzt gab es nur Balsa, Stachelschwein und Kork


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> *Stachelschwein*


Das ist ein wunderbares Material (  ), aber schwer und kostspielig zu bekommen, besonders in den Längen für kräftige Fliesswasserposen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> hatte ich noch nicht probiert, bis jetzt gab es nur Balsa, Stachelschwein und Kork



Lass das auch mal lieber sein. Es sei denn Du hast vor Dir hölzerne Grundbleie zu basteln. 

Wobei? Eventuell ergeben sich daraus interessante Holzkombinationen bzw. Verbundwerkstoffe?
Etwa bei Stickposen scheint das höhere Gewicht des Kieles ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig zu sein.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

Bongossi, da kann man sich dann das Blei sparen weil es von alleine sinkt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Bongossi, da kann man sich dann das Blei sparen weil es von alleine sinkt


Aber vielleicht taugt es etwas in Verbund mit Kork? Gewissermaßen für _vorbeholzte_ Posen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (18. Oktober 2021)

warte jetzt noch bis zum Winter wenn ich meine Lieferung von der Gärtnerin bekomme und dann versuche ich mich mal ans Hollumark


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein wunderbares Material (  ), aber schwer und kostspielig zu bekommen, besonders in den Längen für kräftige Fliesswasserposen.


Stimmt, und wenn man sie dann versucht zu veredeln, so mit ein bißchen Blinki-Blinki und roter Farbe zum besseren erkennen,  da reicht es dann nur noch für ein Nr. 2 Blei aus, mehr Tragkraft ist hier nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, und wenn man sie dann versucht zu veredeln, so mit ein bißchen Blinki-Blinki und roter Farbe zum besseren erkennen,  da reicht es dann nur noch für ein Nr. 2 Blei aus, mehr Tragkraft ist hier nicht mehr gegeben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387760


Jo, aber mit nem Balsokörper siehts schon wieder ganz anders aus, hier ein paar Barsch-Bobber die ich vor einiger Zeit mal gebastelt hatte.




Die Tragödie dieser an sich gelungenen Serie ist, daß ich sie idiotischerqeise mit angeblich farblosem Nagellack lackiert hatte. Wunderbar unter Kunstlicht,  aber an der Sonne zeigen alle Dunklen Partien, also insbes. die schönen Stachikiele einen hässlichen  blassbläulichen-perlmutterlichen Glanz an. Was hab ich mich geärgert.

EDIT: Das Bild ist ein schamloses Selbstzitat, ich hatte es einst irgendwo in den Tiefen dieses Threads schonmal  gepostet


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Kollege Minimax, verstehst du die Frauen nach so vielen Jahren immer noch nicht. Selbst wenn sie sagen, "farblos", dann muß ein gewisser Glanz doch vorhanden sein. Da hilft nur Klarlack matt


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kollege Minimax, verstehst du die Frauen nach so vielen Jahren immer noch nicht. Selbst wenn sie sagen, "farblos", dann muß ein gewisser Glanz doch vorhanden sein. Da hilft nur Klarlack matt


Hallo, 

also ich als alter Knacker habe es schon vor vielen Jahren aufgegeben, die Frauen zu verstehen  . Jedesmal wenn ich geglaubt habe jetzt denen ihr Wesen verstanden zu haben, kam wieder ein Tiefschlag, der alle Hoffnung zunichte machte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 387751
> Anhang anzeigen 387752
> Anhang anzeigen 387753
> Anhang anzeigen 387754
> ...


Wirklich schöne Stücke, da erkennt man den Stullwasserspezialisten.   
Mir gefällt sehr gut das die Posen auch von Design/Farbgebung Zusammengehörig wirken und sozusagen einen "Satz" bilden


----------



## AllesAusHolz (20. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> sozusagen einen "Satz" bilden


danke für dein Lob, die ganz große von fast 45cm nehme ich gerne auf Schlei oder Karpfen, dann schaut nur noch der rote Kopf raus und das letzte Blei auf dem Vorfach liegt am Boden, jedes mal wenn die Pose rausschießt wie ein Torpedo schießt das Adrenalin pur


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> ...das Adrenalin pur



Da kommt mir die Idee zu einer Pose mit Unterwassersensoren, um einmal auf den allgemeinen Hightech-Zug im Bereich der Angelei aufzuspringen.
Per App könnten dann _- unter der Pose kreisende - _Schleien oder aber auch Karpfen durch die Titelmusik vom _Weißen Hai_ auf dem Smartphone gemeldet werden.
Adrenalin & Spannung würden sich so sicherlich ins Unermessliche steigern.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (20. Oktober 2021)

ok klingt gut, du entwickelst die App und ich bau die Monsterposen und dann machen wir halbe halbe, dass wird der Brüller ...... das weiten wir nach der Abnahme der ersten Millionen Posen dann auch auf Raubfischposen an aber mit dem Song


----------



## AllesAusHolz (20. Oktober 2021)

ups war noch nicht fertig, wir können aber auch die Songs tauschen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> ok klingt gut, du entwickelst die App und ich bau die Monsterposen und dann machen wir halbe halbe, dass wird der Brüller ...... das weiten wir nach der Abnahme der ersten Millionen Posen dann auch auf Raubfischposen an aber mit dem Song



Apps zu entwickeln, diese Gabe hat mir der Herrgott leider nicht in mein Wiegenbettchen gelegt. Aber neulich war hier doch jemand im Forum, der wollte unbedingt eine App für das Angeln entwickeln? Auf jeden Fall sollten wir uns schon einmal die Paten- oder Ideenrechte an diesem cineastischen _Emotional Fishing Float_ sichern, nicht dass wir am Ende dastehen wie Herr Walkman.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> ...wir können aber auch die Songs tauschen



Von der Dramaturgie her machte das sicherlich Sinn, ja.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Apps zu entwickeln, diese Gabe hat mir der Herrgott leider nicht in mein Wiegenbettchen


ok dann finden wir den guten und bieten ihm eine gute Beteiligung an und dann ab die Post äääääh Posen


----------



## Jason (20. Oktober 2021)

So, die bestellten Klingen sind angekommen und nun hab ich endlich mal Zeit gehabt, sie auszuprobieren.





Will mal sagen, dass ich zu 99% zufrieden bin. Ein minimaler Zuppel ist zwar noch stehen geblieben, aber vielleicht hab ich nicht genug unten angesetzt. Man will ja nicht die Wicklung ruinieren.





Den Zuppel hab ich mit Kleber fixiert und nach dem lackieren wird man davon nichts mehr sehen. Die Klingen sind doch recht dünn und biegsam so das ich mal denke, die vom Seifenplatz oder Rossmann brauch ich nicht mehr.
Mein lieber Mann, jetzt kann ich aber Fäden kappen. Die Box hält mir ein Leben lang.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (20. Oktober 2021)

Das freut mich für dich Jason


----------



## Jason (20. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das freut mich für dich Jason


Ja Skotty, du hast ja gezweifelt und ich nach deinem Post auch. Aber alles gut gelaufen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (22. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein wunderbares Material (  ), aber schwer und kostspielig zu bekommen, besonders in den Längen für kräftige Fliesswasserposen.


Aus Zufall habe ich in einer Kramkiste noch eine gefunden.




Ist eine kürzere mit 17cm. Und du hast Recht, da kommt man schwer dran. Diese bekommt eine Rot Spitze und wird mit einem Korkproppen versehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich als alter Knacker habe es schon vor vielen Jahren aufgegeben, die Frauen zu verstehen  . Jedesmal wenn ich geglaubt habe jetzt denen ihr Wesen verstanden zu haben, kam wieder ein Tiefschlag, der alle Hoffnung zunichte machte.
> 
> ...


Wenn's Titten oder Räder hat, macht es früher oder später Probleme!


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Aus Zufall habe ich in einer Kramkiste noch eine gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein schönes Exemplar. Kork ist das richtige Ergänzungsmaterial wegen des hohen Auftriebs. So kann man den Körper klein halten, und damit viel von der herrlichen Maserung des Stachikiels zeigen. So oder so, bei den raren und toll gemaserten Stachikielen ist weniger immer mehr, da muss auch die Wickelleidenschaft zurückstehen.


----------



## Jason (14. November 2021)

Gestern habe ich an dieser Pose weiter gearbeitet.




Die kostet mich mittlerweile auch einige Nerven. Hier sind mir schon 2 Wicklungen aufgegangen, aber da bin ich auch selber Schuld. Vergesse ab und zu den Anfang der Wicklung mit Kleber zu fixieren und dann bekommt man die Quittung. 
Da ich jetzt jeden Abend früher drin bin, werde ich mich nach und nach mehr der Sache widmen.
Hat sonst noch jemand was in Arbeit?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Michael.S (14. November 2021)

Wicklungen kann mann am besten mit Nagellack machen , hält Bombenfest und fällt nicht auf


----------



## Luis2811 (22. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand was in Arbeit?


Hallo,

habe auch mal wieder drei Posen fertiggestellt und mich auch etwas inspirieren lassen. Habe nun auch Wicklung zur Trennung der Antennenfarbe angebracht und auch mal ein Pose mit gelber Antenne gebaut.






Gruß Luis


----------



## Jason (22. November 2021)

Luis2811
Wow, die sehen richtig gut aus. Wenn man die Trennlinien mit Garn wickelt sieht es immer exakt aus. Aber das ist nicht immer so einfach. Bei dir ist es gut gelungen. Interessante Ösen hast du verwendet. Sind die mit einem Gewinde in die Posen geschraubt? Du hast den Dreh raus.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (23. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Interessante Ösen hast du verwendet. Sind die mit einem Gewinde in die Posen geschraubt?


Die Ösen die ich benutze, sind aus Kupferdraht die mit einer Bohrmaschine um einen dünnen Nagel verdrehten werden.







Diese werden dann anschließend mit Klebeband auf den Innendurchmesser des Schilfrohres angepasst und eingeklebt.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Dezember 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Aus Zufall habe ich in einer Kramkiste noch eine gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mal gelesen,  dass man die oft kostenlos in Tierparks bekommen kann.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Hab mal gelesen,  dass man die oft kostenlos in Tierparks bekommen kann.


Willst du deine Posen jetzt auch selber Bauen?


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Dezember 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Willst du deine Posen jetzt auch selber Bauen?


War als Tipp für bedürftige Bastler gedacht.
Hab so an die 60 verschiedenen in allen Formen und Größen.  Aber wenn so ein 2Cent Chinateil sich zerlegt, repariere ich die trotzdem.  Nur Opa's Hechtpose ist putt, da hat die Reparatur nicht gehalten und alles schlimmer gemacht.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Dezember 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Aus Zufall habe ich in einer Kramkiste noch eine gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo
Hab grad deinen Post hier gesehen.
Und den von Minimax 

Zu den Borsten als Rohmaterial. 
Steh da nämlich auch drauf.
Hab letztens auch welche bestellt. 

So schwer kommt man da nicht ran.








						Stachelschweinborsten 10er-Pack Posen, Bastelware Länge 13-14,5 cm aus Südafrika  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Stachelschweinborsten 10er-Pack Posen, Bastelware Länge 13-14,5 cm aus Südafrika in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						Stachelschweinborsten, Posen Stachelschweinstacheln 15-35 cm lang aus Südafrika   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Stachelschweinborsten, Posen Stachelschweinstacheln 15-35 cm lang aus Südafrika  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Gibt auch noch mehr und andere davon.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hallo 
Bin mal wieder dazu gekommen etwas weiter zu machen. 
Hab heute meine kleinen Bachposen lackiert.
Sind aber noch nicht ganz fertig. 
Alles ein bisschen Improvisiert.

Bin aber bisher mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. 





Die fertigen werde ich natürlich auch posten.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2021)

Eine Pose hab ich noch fertig gemacht.
Hier meine Bachpose.




Da ich die Weihnachtsstimmung nicht mit Lackdämpfen,Verdünnung und Klarrlack vernebelt darf mach ich erstmal Pause.

Dann geht's weiter mit der Avon und dem Plopper.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Eine Pose hab ich noch fertig gemacht.
> Hier meine Bachpose.
> Anhang anzeigen 393719
> 
> ...



Eine tolle Bachpose! 

Die rotbraune Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut, hin und wieder verwende ich sie auch.
Diese passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zu Posen, da sie etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringt, ohne dabei zu grell bzw. aufdringlich zu wirken.

Der Tönnchenwirbel, wurde dieser mit einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch an der Pose befestigt?


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine tolle Bachpose!
> 
> Der Tönnchenwirbel, wurde dieser mit einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch an der Pose befestigt?


Danke  

Den kompletten Wirbel hab ich mal bei Joom gesehen und bestellt. 
Die sind die Woche angekommen. 


Die sind nicht so dick und hässlich wie die mit dem Silikoinschlauch.
Sind eigentlich zum aufstecken für die Stipposen gedacht.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2021)

So meine erste Avon Pose in der kleinen Bachausführung ist fertig. 






Das macht sehr Spaß.
Ich glaube ich mach sowas öfter.


----------



## Minimax (27. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So meine erste Avon Pose in der kleinen Bachausführung ist fertig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394063
> 
> ...


Die Öse unten würde ich weglassen, da sie für diesen Posentyp keine Funktion erfüllt, aber Gewicht und Bauaufwand erhöht. Aber das ist nur ne Petitesse/Korinthenihrwisstschon.
Die Wahrheit ist:

Die Pose ist wunderschön gelungen, ich pflichte Bankside Dreamer hinsichtlich der guten Farbwahl in Bordeaux zu. Wirklich geschmackvoll, und die tollen dunkelrote Wicklungen auf dem elfenbeinfarbenen Kiel unterstreichen das noch.
Und technisch sehe ich da einen mustergültigen, leichten Quill/Balsa Avon wie vom 'Topper' Haskins selbst gefertigt. Dezente Pracht.

Ich glaube, dieses Schmuckstück ist super für Deine Bach/Kleinflussoperationen geeignet, und genau richtig dimensioniert für solche Gewässer zwischen kräftigen Balsas (leider aus der Mode gekommen) und schweren Avons/Bolos.

Darf man annehmen, daß zwischen deiner kürzlich vorgestellten feinen Flyblank-Eigenbaurute und dieser Pose ein gewisser funktioneller Zusammenhang besteht? Darf man weiterhin annehmen, daß in nächster Zeit eine hübsche Centrepin die Reise in Deine Gefilde antreten wird?

Ich freue mich schon auf die tollen, stimmungsvollen Fangbilder

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Eine wirklich tolle Avon- bzw. Bachpose ist Dir da gelungen, Forelle74. 
Von der Aufmachung her wirkt sie sehr klassisch, was sicherlich an der Farbwahl aber auch an der knapp eingefärbten Spitze liegt.
Ich denke diese Pose wird den Köder zuverlässig vor das Maul der Forelle tragen und ihren Biss anzeigen.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu diesen Posenadaptern. Auch wenn man, wie es Minimax bereits schrieb, diese Öse im Prinzip weglassen könnte, so montiere ich gelegentlich doch ein feines Exemplar. Bei einem Gänsekiel oder ähnlichem Material kann man das schon machen. Lediglich der Federkiel einer Krähenfeder, der wäre mir dafür zu fein. Davon abgesehen habe ich "echte" Avon Crow Quill Posen bisher auch noch nie mit Öse gesehen, herkömmliche Avon Posen allerdings schon.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Öse unten würde ich weglassen, da sie für diesen Posentyp keine Funktion erfüllt, aber Gewicht und Bauaufwand erhöht. Aber das ist nur ne Petitesse/Korinthenihrwisstschon.
> Die Wahrheit ist:
> 
> Die Pose ist wunderschön gelungen, ich pflichte Bankside Dreamer hinsichtlich der guten Farbwahl in Bordeaux zu. Wirklich geschmackvoll, und die tollen dunkelrote Wicklungen auf dem elfenbeinfarbenen Kiel unterstreichen das noch.
> ...


Hallo Minimax

- Die klassische Avon hat ja keine Öse allerdings bin ich da bisl von der Norm abgewichen  

Ich wollt eine schöne Avon Pose  die aus meinen Materialien machbar ist und zu 100% den  Ansprüchen des Gewässers gerecht wird.
Die gezeigten( und die noch gezeigt werden) Posen sind alle fürs gleiche Gewässer.
Aber für unterschiedliche Strecken.
Hab mir extra ne Montage mit nem Karabiner ausgedacht um die schnell wechseln zu können.
Und mit Tungsten putty ist das Gewicht in nullkommanix angepasst.
Desweiteren war diese Pose gedacht um durch Buschwerk unten durch zu treiben.
Da ist die Schnur sonst im Weg wenn man die von oben einfädelt.

Vielleicht hab ich da nen Hau, mir machts aber Spaß alles  perfekt auszutüfteln.

-Danke für das Lob.
Ich meine ich könnte sie noch besser machen.
Das Balsa ist nicht hundertprozentig in der Mitte gebohrt.
Die Wicklungen gehen bestimmt auch noch präziser.
Aber für die erste bin ich zufrieden. 
Die Farbe gefällt mir auch besonders gut.
Die genaue Bezeichnung ist Weinrot auf der Dose.

-Du hast das scharf beobachtet  .
Zwischen der Eigenbau Fly Rod und den Posen bestehen enge Zusammenhänge.
Du kannstt auch noch Verknüpfungen zu den selbstgebundenen Nymphen herstellen.
Das ich auch gerne mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs bin ist klar.
Genauso macht mir aber auch ne Tour mit der feinen Match und Pose große Freude.

Allerdings bin ich da eher ein Kunstköder Fanatiker und gehe im Bächlein ungern mit Naturköder raus.

Grad wenn auch einige Fische Schonzeit haben.
Die Nymphn ohne Wiederhaken fliegen oft schon im Kescher raus.
Allerdings sind an den von mir aktuell bevorzugten Strecken auch kaum Salmoniden vorhanden.

Bilder bekommst du natürlich, sobald ich was Fange.
Die Centrepin erwäge ich schon länger.
Zwei brauchbare hab ich ja schon Allerdings zu schwer für diese filigrane Rute.
Da schwebe mir irgendwie ne ältere englische vor  .



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine wirklich tolle Avon- bzw. Bachpose ist Dir da gelungen, Forelle74.
> Von der Aufmachung her wirkt sie sehr klassisch, was sicherlich an der Farbwahl aber auch an der knapp eingefärbten Spitze liegt.
> Ich denke diese Pose wird den Köder zuverlässig vor das Maul der Forelle tragen und ihren Biss anzeigen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu diesen Posenadaptern. Auch wenn man, wie es Minimax bereits schrieb, diese Öse im Prinzip weglassen könnte, so montiere ich gelegentlich doch ein feines Exemplar. Bei einem Gänsekiel oder ähnlichem Material kann man das schon machen. Lediglich der Federkiel einer Krähenfeder, der wäre mir dafür zu fein. Davon abgesehen habe ich "echte" Avon Crow Quill Posen bisher auch noch nie mit Öse gesehen, herkömmliche Avon Posen allerdings schon.


Hallo Bankside Dreamer 
Auch dir Danke für das Kompliment.

Es ist tatsächlich ne Feder einer Saatkrähe.
Die war untenrum schon ausgefranst.
Deshalb hätte ich sowieso irgendwas draufmachen müssen.
Schrumpfschlauch bietet sich halt an.
Und ne Öse wollte ich in dem Fall auch.

Im Frühjahr und Herbst liegen bei uns Massenhaft Krähenfedern in den Parks.
Die Größe war zufällig grad passend.

Wie schon geschrieben.
Es wird verwendet was verfügbar ist  .

Grüße an alle Posen Bastler und Mitleser.
Michi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das Balsa ist nicht hundertprozentig in der Mitte gebohrt.
> Die Wicklungen gehen bestimmt auch noch präziser.
> Aber für die erste bin ich zufrieden.



Die Pose ist super, damit kannst Du sehr zufrieden sein und als versierter Fliegenbinder werden Dir die paar Windungen doch keine großen Probleme bereiten.
Bezüglich des mittigen Bohrens, das ist tatsächlich von großer Wichtigkeit, jedenfalls wenn man das Balsaholz oder den Kork später mit irgendeiner Vorrichtung abdrehen bzw. in Form bringen möchte. Zum vorherigen hundertprozentigen Markieren der Mitte bietet sich folgendes Hilfsmittel an, zumindest bei Rundstäben und Flaschenkorken.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir dieses Werkzeug natürlich auch gebaut und benutze es, nur leider habe ich es gerade irgendwo unter meinen "tausenden" Sektkorken verbummelt.
Diese grandiose Paint-Zeichnung stammt allerdings auch von mir, ist aber schon ein paar Tage älter.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Werkzeug natürlich auch gebaut und benutze es, nur leider habe ich es gerade irgendwo unter meinen "tausenden" Sektkorken verbummelt.
> Diese grandiose Paint-Zeichnung stammt allerdings auch von mir, ist aber schon ein paar Tage älter.


Das Teil ist genial  .

Ich hab immer ne Schublehre verwendet.
Das geht auch gut.
Das Rohmaterial war vierkant.
Das Anzeichnen ist aber weniger das Problem.
Balsa verzieht sich gern.
Grad bei der Länge.
Ich hab auch nur ne mittelmäßige Standbohrmaschine im Keller
Balsa kann man auch schlecht einspannen sonst gibt's üble Kerben.
Trotz Prisma im Maschinen Schraubstock.
Vielleicht bau ich mir mal ne gescheite Spannvorrichtung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Bisher mache ich alles mit einem Satz Handbohrer, einem Akkuschrauber, einem V2A-Stab als Drehachse und verschiedenem Schleifpapier. Balsaholz ist sehr druckempfindlich, das stimmt. Da muss man echt aufpassen sich keine Macken in die Oberfläche zu zaubern. Gegenwärtig habe ich nur mit Balsarundstäben gearbeitet, wie das Bearbeiten eines Balsavierkants ist, darüber kann ich keine Aussagen treffen. Wohl aber muss man sich erst Stück für Stück einem Rundholz annähern. Vorteil von Vierkanthölzern wird sein, dass sie eventuell günstiger sind und es sie in größeren Abmessungen gibt.

Mit Sektkorken lassen sich aber auch schöne Posen bauen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ein wunderbares Material (  ), aber schwer und kostspielig zu bekommen, besonders in den Längen für kräftige Fliesswasserposen.




https://www.welt.de/reise/deutschla...mysterioese-Stachelschwein-vom-Oderbruch.html


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> https://www.welt.de/reise/deutschla...mysterioese-Stachelschwein-vom-Oderbruch.html


hahaha, das ist ja supercool! 
Wenn es bei uns nicht zu kalt wäre, sollte man die lustigen Stachelschweine ruhig bei uns ansiedeln (jajajaichweisabertrotzdem). Ersatzweise vielleicht nordamerik. Baumstachler, obwohl die nicht ganz so süss sind.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Werkzeug natürlich auch gebaut und benutze es, nur leider habe ich es gerade irgendwo unter meinen "tausenden" Sektkorken verbummelt.



Wozu eine "Inventur" doch so nützlich ist. Ich habe das Teil gerade eben wiedergefunden.


----------



## yukonjack (2. Januar 2022)

Das Teil nennt man Zentrierwinkel..


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. Januar 2022)

hiermal der Zentrierwinckel eines Metallers


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Januar 2022)

Meine ersten Versuche im Posenbau, vieles ist aus alten defekten Posen zusammengestückelt.                                             























Muß noch üben, das geht besser.


----------



## Jason (13. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Muß noch üben, das geht besser.


Immer locker bleiben, lieber Gerd. Deine ersten Posen sind dir gut gelungen. Die Idee, den defekten Posen neues Leben einzuhauchen finde ich Klasse. An so etwas habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Hab in meinen Kramkisten auch viele Posen, die eine Auffrischung gebrauchen könnten., da werde ich mal einige raussortieren und mal schauen wie ich die wieder aufmotzen könnte. Aber jetzt steht erstmal ein anderes Projekt an, dazu warte ich aber noch auf eine Zeichnung.

Und pass bitte auf die Posen , die du so schön in Schaumstoff in der Box platziert hast, auf. Dieser Schaumstoff enthält irgendwelche Chemiekalien, die den Lack auf deinen Schwimmern angreifen könnte. Mit der Zeit, (das geht nicht von heute auf morgen) könnten sich kleine Bläschen drauf bilden. Sozusagen werden sie angefressen. Ich würde sie ab und zu mal drehen. 
Hut ab, da hast du aber ne große Menge gebastelt. Mir gefallen deine Werke sehr gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> da hast du aber ne große Menge gebastelt


Na ja, der Winter ist kalt und die Bastelstube warm. Die Posen sind im laufe des letzten Jahres entstanden. Am Feinschliff muß ich noch arbeiten, sehe das aber nicht so eng, hauptsache sie funktionieren.
Vitrinenposen habe ich von dir und Dawurzelsepp. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason (13. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Vitrinenposen habe ich von dir und Dawurzelsepp.


Die von mir sollst du aber auch fischen, danach kannst du sie ja wieder in die Vitrine stellen. Was war das gleich noch mal für eine?

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Januar 2022)

Mein Schatz




Ausprobiert und dann ab in den Schrank. Nein die wird nicht zum Angeln verwendet. Habe genug andere zum versenken


----------



## Jason (13. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Nein die wird nicht zum Angeln verwendet.


Ach ja, die war es. Die bringt aber Glück. Fürs Stillwasser ist die perfekt und wenn du so an ihr hängst, nimm immer eine Badehose mit, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Meine ersten Versuche im Posenbau, vieles ist aus alten defekten Posen zusammengestückelt.


Da gibt es doch nichts dran auszusetzen und Upcycling ist doch modern, da bin ich gespannt auf weitere Posen von dir  


Gruß Frank


Ps. ich wrd ja auch gern bastel hab auch schon einige Materialien habe aber keine Zeit... die wird schon noch kommen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Und pass bitte auf die Posen , die du so schön in Schaumstoff in der Box platziert hast, auf. Dieser Schaumstoff enthält irgendwelche Chemiekalien, die den Lack auf deinen Schwimmern angreifen könnte. Mit der Zeit, (das geht nicht von heute auf morgen) könnten sich kleine Bläschen drauf bilden. Sozusagen werden sie angefressen. Ich würde sie ab und zu mal drehen.



Dauerhaft würde ich die Posen eh lieber locker in einer Holzkiste lagern, ich habe zusätzlich noch etwas Küchenpapier in die Kisten gelegt. Zum Angeln bzw. kurzzeitig zum Transport am Wasser kann man die Posen dann aber schon in irgendwelche Schaumstoffstreifen klemmen.


----------



## Tricast (13. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Mein Schatz
> Anhang anzeigen 395732
> 
> Ausprobiert und dann ab in den Schrank. Nein die wird nicht zum Angeln verwendet. Habe genug andere zum versenken


So eine habe ich auch vom Profi Posenbauer Jason, die wird auch nicht dem Wasser ausgesetzt.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason (13. Januar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> So eine habe ich auch vom Profi Posenbauer Jason, die wird auch nicht dem Wasser ausgesetzt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Nenn mich doch bitte nicht so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (13. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Nenn mich doch bitte nicht so.
> 
> Gruß Jason


richtig, ein Profi würde niemals soviel Liebe in seine Werke stecken


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2022)

Jason ist ein Virtuose an der Pose.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Virtuose an der Pose


Das ist doch echt eine tolle Aussage, wo kann man die nur unterbringen???**


----------



## Slappy (14. Januar 2022)

Jason 's Posen gefallen auch den Fischen sehr gut.
Aber sie kommt bei mir nur am Teich zum Einsatz. Da kann der Pose nicht wirklich etwas passieren. Die Posen von Luis2811 warten noch auf den ersten Test.


Dein upcycling gefällt mir gut kuttenkarl


----------



## rule270 (14. Januar 2022)

räuber123 schrieb:


> *AW: Posenbau*
> 
> ich hab mir eine aus styropor gebaut einfach styropor in form raspeln und feilen dann anmalen und mit wasserfestem holzleim bestreichen fertig


Hy 
nimm Dämmplatten aus Styrodur ( Blaue oder Grüne) die sind fester und tragen meht.
Ich baue seit Jahren meine Posen aus Rohazell aber teueres Material und schlecht zu bekommen ( Fa. Röhm).
Ihr könnt auch Balsaholz aus dem Flugmodelbau verwenden.
Wer Infos über Verarbeitung usw. möchte kann sich ja mal melden.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Wer Infos über Verarbeitung usw. möchte kann sich ja mal melden.
> LG
> Rudi



Vielen Dank für diese Tipps & Hinweise. Vor allem würden wir ja nun gerne mal ein paar Posen von Dir sehen wollen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Nenn mich doch bitte nicht so.


Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> nimm Dämmplatten aus Styrodur ( Blaue oder Grüne) die sind fester und tragen meht.
> Ich baue seit Jahren meine Posen aus Rohazell aber teueres Material und schlecht zu bekommen ( Fa. Röhm).
> Ihr könnt auch Balsaholz aus dem Flugmodelbau verwenden.
> ...


Würd mich wundern wenn er dir antwortet 
Er war schon 12 Jahre nimmer im Forum. 
Und der Beitrag ist von 2006.

Wenn du mal die letzten Threads durchliest wirst du sehen was wir für Baumaterial verwenden. 

Zeig mal was schönes


----------



## Jason (14. Januar 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.


Oh Mann, ihr macht mich fertig. Aber danke für die Komplimente. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## magut (14. Januar 2022)

Du legst auch die Latte extrem hoch . Ich hab noch nie so schöne Posen gesehen


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Januar 2022)

Jede Pose von dir Jason ist ein kleines Meisterwerk


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie so schöne Posen gesehen


...Ich find Jasons Posen am schönsten wenn ich sie nicht sehen kann


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ihr macht mich fertig. Aber danke für die Komplimente.
> 
> Gruß Jason



 ____


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Januar 2022)

Jason deine Posen sind allerdings in der Tat sehr schön. Wirklich gute Arbeit!


----------



## rule270 (15. Januar 2022)

Hy
Das war nur eine Info für alle Bastler? OK!
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (15. Januar 2022)

Hy
Das erste Bild ist ein Bindestock für meine Vorfächer, dass Zweite meine Posen in meiner Kiepe.
OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Januar 2022)

Sehr interessante Posenauswahl - Du scheinst zu wissen was Du brauchst...


----------



## rule270 (16. Januar 2022)

Hy
Das war nur die Auswahl an Stippzubehör Fließwasser. Ich angle seit ca.30 Jahren und hatte einen guten Lehrmeister.
Von seinem Wissen und Tun habe ich mir viel abgeschaut und verfeinert oder anders gesagt ausgebaut.
Alles in dieser Schulade meiner Kiste ist das ich auch benutze. Ich probiere viel aus damit es meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht.
Ich möchte nicht übertreiben aber geht nicht gibt es für meinen Teil nicht.


heinzrch schrieb:


> *AW: Posenbau*
> 
> @Bondex: wie spannst du die Posen in der Drehmaschine ? - hab mir schon ausreichend Balsa-Rundholz besorgt.....
> Und was für Lack nimmst du ?
> ...


Hy
Am einfachsten geht es in einer Bohrmaschine mit Drehzahlregelung zum drehen . Einen Metalldorn Speiche vom Fahrrad oder Motorrad die länge richtet sich nach der länge der Posen die du machen möchtest. Den Dorn anspitzen und mittig durch das Balsa drücken. Sollte sich der Balsaklotz um die Achse drehen solltest Du den Dorn 4 eckig machen/schleifen dann ist das vorbei. Für Spitze und Kiel eignen sich die Schaschlickstäbe.
schau mal in das Angebot von Graubner ( Modellbau) dort findest Du alles was du benötigst. Balsagrund usw. Spannlack farbig wird gerne genommen.
Ich habe freuher für den Überzug bei Posen den Bootslack verwendet. Trocknetetwas länger ist aber fleckziebel. Die blauen Posen in der Schublade sind so gemacht. Die grünen oder olivfarbigen Posen sind mit Revell Lack gepinselt. Sie sind alle aus Rohacell mit Schnurinnendurchführung versehen angefertigt.
Ich habe auch Waggler usw. auch eigenschwere Posen gebaut für die Fischerei in tiefen Seen-Talsperren. Auch meine Futterkörbe mache ich mir selber. Im Grund genommen alles ums Angeln. Wenn gewünscht wird  zeige ich auch meine eigene Drehvorrichtung. Auch wie man den Hartschaum verarbeitet.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Januar 2022)

Hy
hab ich vergessen zu sagen alles was gebraucht gibt es im Modelbaugeschäft für Flugmodelle. Auch diverse PU sowie 2 K Epoxi Lack usw. Dort bekommt Ihr auch diverse Messingrohre sowie Plastikrohre für eure Posen . Wenn Fragen sind meldet Euch einfach mal.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Wenn gewünscht wird zeige ich auch meine eigene Drehvorrichtung.


Die würde mich sehr interessieren. Ich möchte mir auch schon länger eine bauen und mit dem Posen drechseln anfangen, habe auch schon einiges an Ideen und Inspiration auf YouTube gefunden, aber je mehr Input, desto besser.   

Und offenbar hast du ja auch zwei Lolliposen selbst gebaut. Darf ich fragen, wie du die so gleichmäßig geformt hast?


----------



## rule270 (16. Januar 2022)

Sebstverständlich habe ich Maschinen und meine Handschleifmethode benutzt. Geht alles zu machen.
Die gekauften Posen taten nicht das was erwartet habe. Also habe ich ihnen etwas geholfen damit das aufhört.
Sie kann man auswechseln und sind anders geformt. Ich benutze Sie zum anhalten in strömenden Flüssen. Von der Sorte habe ich zwei gebaut in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen. Es kommt darauf an für mich was sie tun sollen!.
Ich möchte nicht der Spielball des Marktes sein. Was hast Du für deinen Bereich wo Du sie einsetzen möchtest für Gegebenheiten . Das sollte ich wissen, dann kann ich Dir sagen was gut wäre / ist.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Januar 2022)

Naja einsetzen würde ich solche Posen zum stationären Angeln in der harten Strömung unter/hinter der Rutenspitze - dafür sind sie ja gedacht. Was mich interessiert ist, wie du sie so gleichmäßig in Form gebracht hast.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert ist, wie du sie so gleichmäßig in Form gebracht hast.



Na ja, es sind Lolliposen.


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Januar 2022)

Ich denke und so verstehe ich das auch wie wurden die Lolliposen gefertigt?


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Januar 2022)

Korrekt, das war meine Frage.


----------



## rule270 (17. Januar 2022)

R


Tobias85 schrieb:


> Naja einsetzen würde ich solche Posen zum stationären Angeln in der harten Strömung unter/hinter der Rutenspitze - dafür sind sie ja gedacht. Was mich interessiert ist, wie du sie so gleichmäßig in Form gebracht hast.


In starken Stömungen setze ich das sogenannte schwebende Tunken mit angepasstem Gewicht / Schaschlikstab und Luftballon ein. Dann gab es keine Probleme  von wegen die Pose muss das Blei tragen und solche Spielchen. OK, bloß heute nur noch in ausnahme Fällen bei Bedarf.
Solche Posen kann nicht jeder führen, daher meine Änderungen in der Form und der Hauptschnurbefestigung.
Diese  Formen werden gedreht auf meinem Schleifbock den ich mir gebaut habe. Man nehme das Material/ Balsa/ Rohacell und fixiere es auf einem Stück Gewindestange zwischen Scheiben und Muttern gespannt und mach mit Schleifpapier die Formgebung . Das wird rund und glatt. Das kleine Loch wird mit Leichtspachtel verschlossen oder mit Rohacellkrümeln und Kleber verschlossen. ich hoffe das Ihr das jetzt genug erklärt bekommen habt. Man muss es nur tun und ausprobieren so wie ich zu Anfang auch.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Tricast (17. Januar 2022)

Das schwebende Tunken würde mich mal interessieren. Tunken kenne ich, aber mit Luftballon?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Tunken kenne ich, aber mit Luftballon?


Blauhai fängt man mit Luftballons....


----------



## rule270 (17. Januar 2022)

Hy so ist das 
such mal nach den Vätern der Methode .
Das wurde praktiziert von mir weil es so schlaue Leute / Testosteronbolzen gab.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (17. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Blauhai fängt man mit Luftballons....


Hy so ist es, längliche Ballons werden auch zweckentfremdet Verwendet. OK
Früher gab es die Sendung verkauf nichts und sage nichts zum anderen, es wird gegen dich verwendet. Weitere Anfragen werden nichts helfen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2022)

Ich schätze Luftballons taugen nicht als Köder, auch nicht für Blauhai.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich schätze Luftballons taugen nicht als Köder, auch nicht für Blauhai.


Da wäre ich mir garnicht so sicher - man glaubt kaum, womit und wie Blauhaie so gefangen werden.
Seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich Spuren einer spanischen Methode, in der wohl kochende Melonen eine gewisse Rolle spielen.
Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Übrigens befinden sich in meinem (seit zig Jahren nichtmehr genutztem..) Survivalpack längliche Wasserbomben als Notposen und Notgewicht.. .

Sorry fürs OT...


----------



## Minimax (17. Januar 2022)

Die Luftballon-Blauhai Methode wurde 1974 von R. Sack publiziert.

Edit MOD.
copyright......

Eine Süßwasser Anwendung ist die Köfi Angelei auf Hecht, wobei der Ballon die Segelpose ersetzt (Coarse fishing Manual, 1992)


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Luftballon-Blauhai Methode wurde 1974 von R. Sack publiziert


Da machten die Angler am Ärmelkanal und Mittelmeer das aber schon sehr lange.. .


----------



## Minimax (17. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da machten die Angler am Ärmelkanal und Mittelmeer das aber schon sehr lange.. .


Absolut, ganz bestimmt sogar. So ziemlich jede der grandiosen Methoden, die der gute Rudolf als Novum (gerne auch mal als eigenes) vorgestellt hat logischerweise eine lange praktische Tradition. Ist glaube ich so mit jedweder jemals in Buchform veröffentlichten Sache (vgl. zb. AT).


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich so mit jedweder jemals in Buchform veröffentlichten Sache


Das wird Steven Hawking aber garnicht gerne hören...


----------



## Minimax (17. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das wird Steven Hawking aber garnicht gerne hören...


Der wird seine Erkenntnisse sicher auch vor der Veröffentlichung irgendwo diskutiert haben...
Aber gut, es zählt natürlich das Publikationsdatum. Da wären wir dann wieder bei 1974, zirkelschluss, Zack, Bumm.


----------



## rule270 (18. Januar 2022)

Hy das Tunken setzen, schwebend hat mit meiner Methode nichts zutun. Die gezeigten Skizzen kenne ich von Bojenfischen auf Wels am Ebro.
Die Propeller oder Liftmethode wird auch in Gewässern mit weichem sowie verkrauteten Untergrund eingesetzt. Meine Methode habe ich am Rhein mit Gewichten um die 150 gr. eingesetzt. Erst hatte ich mit aus Styrodur Tunkposen  in eingen Größen gebaut und austariert. Dann aber kam mir die Idee mit dem Luftballon, wie der aussieht kann verschiedene Formen haben. vor allen Dingen variabel einsetzbar und klein. So sehe ich das aber gut für alle anderen andere Meinungen und Ansichten zu hören.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (18. Januar 2022)

Hy 
anbei eine Wagglerbefestigung lösbar an der Hauptschnur.
Den Draht aus Messingdraht oder Edelstahl verwenden.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Skott (18. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> anbei eine Wagglerbefestigung lösbar an der Hauptschnur.
> Den Draht aus Messingdraht oder Edelstahl verwenden.
> LG
> Rudi


Dein Kalender geht arg vor..., oder nennt man das vorausschauend denken...?


----------



## rule270 (18. Januar 2022)

Hy
Danke für alles.
Das war es.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Hoppla, hier ists ja ungewohnt dramatisch  

Jedenfalls, ich hab mal wieder ne kleine Serie begonnen. Die Halbfabrikte sind in Form gebracht, die werd ich dann in nächster Zeit abarbeiten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla, hier ists ja ungewohnt dramatisch
> 
> Jedenfalls, ich hab mal wieder ne kleine Serie begonnen. Die Halbfabrikte sind in Form gebracht, die werd ich dann in nächster Zeit abarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Respekt! Diese Halbfabrikate sind aber nicht mit Hilfe einer Bohrmaschine bzw. eines Akkuschraubers entstanden oder?
Verfügts Du etwa über eine Mini-Drechselbank von z.B. Proxxon? Echt klasse die Ergebnisse.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Respekt! Diese Halbfabrikate sind aber nicht mit Hilfe einer Bohrmaschine bzw. eines Akkuschraubers entstanden oder?
> Verfügts Du etwa über eine Mini-Drechselbank von z.B. Proxxon? Echt klasse die Ergebnisse.


Dankeschön! Richtig, genau, ich habe mir einst die kleine Drechselbank von Proxxon auf Andals Rat hin angeschafft. Ich glaube Bimmelrudi und Jason benutzen das gleiche Produkt. Ein absolut nützliches kleines Instrument, das ich nur empfehlen kann. Mit verschiedenen Schmirgelpapieren hat man in Windeseile aus Balsa Posenkörper (oder auch ganze Posen) ganz nach Wunsch geschmirgelt.

Sowas gibt's natürlich auch von anderen Firmen und vermutlich günstiger, aber ich bin halt Team Proxxon.


----------



## Jason (20. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla, hier ists ja ungewohnt dramatisch
> 
> Jedenfalls, ich hab mal wieder ne kleine Serie begonnen. Die Halbfabrikte sind in Form gebracht, die werd ich dann in nächster Zeit abarbeiten.
> 
> ...


Holla die Waldfee. Bei dir hat sich ja schon einiges getan. Ich werde mich in der kommenden Zeit auch mit einem Projekt beschäftigen. Begonnen habe ich damit meine Werkbank aufzuräumen. Das ist bereits getan. Ich hab keine Lust draußen meine Balsakörper zu schleifen, da es zu kalt ist und deshalb hab ich mich dazu entschlossen sie in meinem Angelzimmer zu schleifen. Heute Abend, nach der Spätschicht noch den Industriesauger mit Schlauch runtergeschleppt und provisorisch eine Absaugung gebaut.




Ausprobiert wird es Morgen, sollte aber funktionieren. Der Kärcher saugt sehr stark und ich möchte mir nicht die Bude zustauben. Eventuell legen ich noch einen Karton drüber, so eine Art Schleifkabine.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee. Bei dir hat sich ja schon einiges getan. Ich werde mich in der kommenden Zeit auch mit einem Projekt beschäftigen. Begonnen habe ich damit meine Werkbank aufzuräumen. Das ist bereits getan. Ich keine Lust draußen meine Balsakörper zu schleifen, da es zu kalt ist und deshalb hab ich mich dazu entschlossen sie in meinem Angelzimmer zu schleifen. Heute Abend, nach der Spätschicht noch den Industriesauger mit Schlauch runtergeschleppt und provisorisch eine Absaugung gebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut piccobello  
Ich hab natürlich ne Sauerei angerichtet, wie es meine Art ist. Hatte nur son provisorischen Karton. 
Habe aber rausgefunden, das der Großteil des Staubes sich gut ablagert und dann mit nem Kehrblech entfernt werden kann. Sauger ist natürlich gut, um die feinsten Wolken zu reduzieren.


----------



## Jason (20. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hatte nur son provisorischen Karton.


Ja, das ist doch eine gute Idee. So werde ich das auch machen, noch oben ein Loch in den Karton, den Schlauch für die Absaugung durch und fertig ist der Lack. So sollte es gehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (22. Januar 2022)

Heute hab ich mal endlich die Zeit gehabt meine Schleifkabine fertig zu bauen.





So sollte es gehen ohne den Raum zu verstauben. Jetzt geht es in die Vollen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mal endlich die Zeit gehabt meine Schleifkabine fertig zu bauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uns´ Jason beim Posenbau:


----------



## Jason (22. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> uns´ Jason beim Posenbau:
> Anhang anzeigen 396681


 Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein. Jetzt hab ich mich beim lachen auch noch verschluckt. und du bist dran Schuld.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

So, die Kiele sind gesäubert und eingesetzt. Als nächstes werden die Antennen grundiert und bemalt, und dann kann es eigentlich schon ans Wickeln gehen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, wie bzw. Womit ich Lackieren werde. Tauchen möchte ich nicht. Und den Rutenbaulack in diesen Apotherflässchen will ich auch nicht mehr verwenden. Ich hab noch entweder normalen Stinki Glanzlack oder Acryllack.  Letzterer ist natürlich einfacher in der Verarbeitung. Hmmm..


----------



## Skott (23. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, die Kiele sind gesäubert und eingesetzt. Als nächstes werden die Antennen grundiert und bemalt, und dann kann es eigentlich schon ans Wickeln gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Arbeit bis hier ! Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt...


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Januar 2022)

Die sind wirklich hübsch geworden, wunderbare kleine Avon-Rohlinge.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Avon-Rohlinge.


Das Muster soll ja an flott strömenden Mittelgebirgsflüssen ganz nützlich sein, hab ich gehört.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2022)

Muss mal hier was reinschmeißen und festhalten, bin gerade *Posen als Ausdruck in Kunst & Kultur* (Ausdruck von Zeitgeist, Kunst-Epochen) mit meiner Frau am diskutieren.
Betrifft auch gleich noch den anderen Thread mit den gezeigten Standardposenwaren
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/aelteres-und-altes-kleines-angelzubehoer.351465/page-36
Posen unterliegen mindestens differenzierbaren 3 Aspekten (ohne Einzelwertung), sozusagen einer unabdingbaren thematischen Struktur:

a) Gesamtbetrachtung als Kunstwerk auf dem Tisch (Kunst & Kultur)
b) Funktionaler Aspekt für das Wasser, das Wassergetier und den Fisch
c) Funktionaler Aspekt für den Angler, das Wasserverhalten, Wind & Wetter


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss mal hier was reinschmeißen und festhalten, bin gerade *Posen als Ausdruck in Kunst & Kultur* (Ausdruck von Zeitgeist, Kunst-Epochen) mit meiner Frau am diskutieren.
> Betrifft auch gleich noch den anderen Thread mit den gezeigten Standardposenwaren
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/aelteres-und-altes-kleines-angelzubehoer.351465/page-36
> Posen unterliegen mindestens differenzierbaren 3 Aspekten (ohne Einzelwertung), sozusagen einer unabdingbaren thematischen Struktur:
> ...


Ich stimme dir zu. Ich hatte letzten Sommer diese drei Aspekte in anderer Terminologie hier in einer Skizze ausgedrückt, sozusagen einem Spannungsdreieck, in dem sich das jeweilige Muster einordnen läßt, siehe dazu Bild unten im zitierten Post:


Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, also nicht ganz, beziehungsweise nein, oder vielleicht sogar ganz entschieden: nein das stimmt nicht.
> Nicht umsonst gibt es bestimmte Prinzipien bei der Posengestaltung, die sich in verschiedenen Typen bzw. Typengruppen je nach Gewässer, Köder, Zielfisch & Methode niedergeschlagen haben, und das nicht ohne Grund. Form follows Function.
> 
> Ich will jetzt nicht der bedingungslosen Unterordnung unter das Diktat der Nützlichkeit das Wort reden, denn dann wären wir sofort wieder bei den reizlosen aus Transparentem Plastik hergestellten Industrieposen, und niemand würde mehr herrliche Kostbarkeiten aus Naturmaterialien, Garn und Lack herstellen.
> ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Posen unterliegen mindestens differenzierbaren 3 Aspekten (ohne Einzelwertung), sozusagen einer unabdingbaren thematischen Struktur:



Ob sich der gute alte Dick Walker zu diesem Thema wohl ebenfalls so nuanciert ausdrücken würde? 

_"...ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Scheiße verliert oder nicht.“ Richard Walker_


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ob sich der gute alte Dick Walker zu diesem Thema wohl ebenfalls so nuanciert ausdrücken würde?


Täusch Dich nicht: Dick Walker auf jeden Fall, der war ja ein wissenschaftlich-technisch hochversierter Ingenieur. Walker wird heutzutage gerne und historisch falsch als 'good old Angler' verklärt, dabei war er derjenige der das 'wissenschaftliche' angeln erfand. Zu seiner Zeit ein Revolutionär und Bilderstürmer.
Überlegungen wie aus den Posts von Nordlichtangler oder mir sind ziemlich walkeresk.

Walker war z.B. auch derjenige, der durch lange Versuche und farbtheoretische Überlegungen das Orange-Schwarz-Weisse Posenspitzen Farbschema als das sichtigste definierte.

Chris Yates wäre eher ein Kandidat für einen romantisch-'impressionistischen' Ansatz. Den hat er sich übrigens in bewußtem Gegensatz zum Walkerschen Angelstil angeeignet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Täusch Dich nicht: Dick Walker auf jeden Fall, der war ja ein wissenschaftlich-technisch hochversierter Ingenieur. Walker wird heutzutage gerne und historisch falsch als 'good old Angler' verklärt, dabei war er derjenige der das 'wissenschaftliche' angeln erfand. Zu seiner Zeit ein Revolutionär und Bilderstürmer.
> 
> Walker war auch derjenige, der durch lange Versuche und farbtheoretische Überlegungen das Orange-Schwarz-Weisse Posenspitzen Farbschema als das sichtigste definierte.
> 
> Yates wäre eher ein Kandidat für einen romantisch-'impressionistischen' Ansatz. Den hat er sich übrigens in bewußtem Gegensatz zum Walkerschen Angelstil angeeignet.



Du denkst tatsächlich Yates ist nicht mit Hut & Kelly Kettle auf die Welt gekommen!? 

Bezüglich Richard Walker hast Du sicherlich recht. Wobei ich in dem was ich von und über ihn las nicht gerade den Eindruck vermittelt bekam, dass Walker ein Freund großer bzw. wohlklingender Worte war. Eher ein wirscher Zeitgenosse, der die Dinge beim Namen nannte, wie auch sein bekannter und recht salopper zwanzig Gramm Sche...ße Ausspruch nahelegt.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eher ein wirscher Zeitgenosse, der die Dinge beim Namen nannte


Oh, entschuldige, dann habe ich Dich falsch verstanden. Es wird tatsächlich berichtet, daß Walker im persönlichen Umgang als schwierig galt, angeblich konnte er streng, ja hochfahrend sein. Die Texte die ich von ihm kenne, zeichnen sich auch nicht durch lyrischen Stil aus, sondern durch klare, nüchterne Sprache und eine gewisse Bestimmtheit. Insofern hast Du Recht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _zehn oder zwanzig Gramm_


Also wirklich ...
im Zusammenhang Pose und Posenbau macht zehn oder zwanzig Gramm mehr als nur etwas aus! 

Ich sehe hier für die feine Posenfischerei Schritte von 0,1g , wenn es um austarierte optimierte Posen-Setups geht.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier für die feine Posenfischerei Schritte von 0,1g


Die siehst Du aber auch bei jedem anderen Sachverhalt 

Entschuldige bitte, lieber Nordlichtangler , der musste sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2022)

Beim Rollenfett und Schmierinhalt nun einmal nicht! 

Bei Rutenringen z.B. sehr wohl, da sogar wichtige 0,01g Unterschiede für die Rutenspitze!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2022)

Ich habe das mit deinem bisher nicht weiter angenommenen Beitrag vom 06.09.2021 zusammengetragen und so nun in 5 Punkten grob zusammengemixt.


Posen unterliegen 5 Aspekten:

a) Verwendbarkeit
   - Einsetzbarkeit für Gewässertypus
     - Zieldistanz
     - Werfbarkeit
     - Wasserwerte Schwimmen+Tauchen
     - Gewicht&Tragkraft brutto - netto

b) Materialwirtschaft,Kosten,Herstellung,Gebrauch,Robustheit
   - Stabilität, Haltbarkeit
     - Stabilholz,Leichtholz,Balsa,Kork,Plastik
   - Fertigungsaufwand,Kosten,Zeit

c) Gesamtbetrachtung als Kunstwerk auf dem Tisch (Kunst & Kultur)
   - Stil / Style
     - Richtung natur oder künstlich/technisch

d) Funktionaler Aspekt für das Wasser, das Wassergetier und den Fisch
   - Unterteil
   - Schwimmleistungen, Tarierung 

e) Funktionaler Aspekt für den Angler, das Wasserverhalten, Wind & Wetter
   - Oberteil
   - Sichtbarkeit, Augenschonung


----------



## Jason (23. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit deinem bisher nicht weiter angenommenen Beitrag vom 06.09.2021 zusammengetragen und so nun in 5 Punkten grob zusammengemixt.
> 
> 
> Posen unterliegen 5 Aspekten:
> ...


Oje, was wird das denn hier? Macht bitte keine Wissenschaft aus dem Posenbau. Für mich ist wichtig, dass sie den Sinn und Zweck erfüllen und einigermaßen gut aussehen. Und sie werden Fische fangen. 









Habe mal ganz zart angefangen die ersten Rohlingen zuschleifen. Meine Idee würde ich als gelungen betrachten. Minimax hat mich darauf gebracht. Ist echt angenehmer im warmen zu schleifen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Macht bitte keine Wissenschaft aus dem Posenbau.
> Für mich ist wichtig, dass sie den Sinn und Zweck erfüllen und einigermaßen gut aussehen.


Das erste kann ich dir nicht versprechen.  Um das zweite geht es dabei auch.
Richtig ausgeübte Wissenschaft ist immer gut, sie ist in der Lage, Neues zu schaffen und Barrieren zu durchbrechen.

Ging bzw. geht erstmal um etwas anderes, reine Zusatzaspekte, wie der künstlerische Ausdruck an der Pose.
Die heute hier besprochene Ausgangsfrage:   Warum wickelt jemand einen Faden um die Posen?
Das wurde für mich schon mal hinreichend geklärt, das wäre etwas z.B. für die Live-Erörtung in abendlicher Runde in GW.


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Januar 2022)

Jason: Klappt das gut mit dem Sauger oder dringt da trotzdem noch etwas Staub aus deiner Box ins Zimmer?


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Macht bitte keine Wissenschaft aus dem Posenbau. Für mich ist wichtig, dass sie den Sinn und Zweck erfüllen und einigermaßen gut aussehen.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig ausgeübte Wissenschaft ist immer gut, sie ist in der Lage, Neues zu schaffen und Barrieren zu durchbrechen.



Ich glaube, für beides ist in diesem Thread, in dem es um das Bauen, aber auch Entwerfen von Posen geht Platz. Und sollte auch Platz sein!

Und das amüsante Hin und Her zwischen Theorie und Praxis hat ja auch seine Reize, und wirkt gegenseitig befruchtend, unabhängig wo man sich einordnet.

Ich kann gleich mal -muss zuvor noch was erledigen- ein Merkmal meiner Selbstbauposen vorstellen, daß tatsächlich nachteilig für die Funktion ist, von dem ich aber nicht lassen kann


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ging bzw. geht erstmal um etwas anderes, reine Zusatzaspekte, wie der künstlerische Ausdruck an der Pose.
> Die heute hier besprochene Ausgangsfrage:   Warum wickelt jemand einen Faden um die Posen?


Das dies "die Ausgangsfrage" hier und heute war ist mir entgangen. Nun gut, immerhin ist die Fadenwicklung ein traditionelles Posenmerkmal, und so müssen ihr -ob heute noch gültig oder nicht- einst zweckrationalistische Gründe zugrunde liegen. Ich kann erläutern, warum die Fadenwicklung zumindest bei meinen Posen über den reinen ästhetischen Aspekt hinausgeht, ich beziehe mich im Folgenden auf die Spiralwicklung beim Avon, einer klassischen Fliesswasserpose für flotte Strömung, mittlere Tiefen und längere Distanzen:

Ein Federkiel eignet sich in besonderem Maße als Posenkiel für Fliesswasserposen. Er ist flexibel, und daher formtreu. Er ist konisch geformt und fügt sich daher ohne Bearbeitungsaufwand in die Aquadynamik der Pose ein. Sein Auftrieb ist gering, und übersteigt niemals den des Posenkörpers, zudem nimmt seine Dichte zum unteren, dünnen Ende hin zu. Das macht ihn zu einem sehr vorteilhaften Konstruktionselement für einen Posenkiel, bei geringem Bearbeitungsaufwand.

Hier kommt die Spiralfadenwicklung ins Spiel. Je nach Durchmesser ist ein Ferderkiel empfindlich. Die Spiralwicklung entlang des Kieles bietet dem Lacküberzug Halt und Struktur. Der Lack lagert sich um dem Faden herum verstärkt ab. Dadurch ergeben sich -neben der wasserabweisenden und mechanisch schützenden Wirkung des/der Lackschicht(en)- gleich mehrere wünschenswerte Eigenschaften:

1.Durch die verstärkte Anlagerung an der Fadenwicklung bleibt der Kiel elastisch und daher robuster.
2. Der Lack verteilt sich beim Trocknen gleichmässiger und fliesst nicht unkontrolliert, daher sind weniger Lackschichten erforderlich, was Arbeits- und Materialaufwand vermindert,
4. Sorgt dafür, das der Auftrag als Schutzschicht überall mit gleichmäßiger Stärke vorhanden ist und so Haltbarkeit und Aquadynamik zugute kommt
3. Deswegen ist weniger Lack erforderlich, was dem erwünscht niedrigen Gesamtgewicht der Pose zugute kommt
5. Als angenehmer Nebeneffekt verschafft die Spiralwicklung des Kiels Posengummis mehr "Grip" und wirkt so dem Verrutschen der Gummis entgegen.

Daraus ergibt sich: Wenn man einen Federkiel als Posenkiel verwenden möchte (und dafür sprechen arbeitsökonomisch und funktional gute Gründe)- dann macht es auch in funktionaler Hinsicht in mehrfacher Hinsicht Sinn, bzw. ist es notwendig, diesen auch mit einer Spiralfadenwicklung zu versehen. In diesem Fall ist die Spiralfadenwicklung also kein ästhetischer Selbstzweck (obwohl das absolut gerechtfertigt wäre!) sondern ein handfestes, konstruktives Funktionsmerkmal.

Es ist also auf jeden Fall gut, sich über die einzelnen Elemente der Posengestaltung und ihrer Funktion dann und wann Gedanken zu machen. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich beispielsweise bei der heute gebauten Posenserie für die Fadenwicklung der Kiele das stärkere D-Garn verwendet, da es den aufgezählten Punkten eher zu gute kommt als das feinere A-Garn (Das ich nach wie vor für die Antennenwicklung verwende)

hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (24. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jason: Klappt das gut mit dem Sauger oder dringt da trotzdem noch etwas Staub aus deiner Box ins Zimmer?


Als ich muss sagen das klappt sehr gut. Bisher kann ich keine Staubablagerungen im Zimmer feststellen. In der Box liegen zwar ein paar Krümel, die sauge ich separat weg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Januar 2022)

Grobe Krümel wären ja auch nicht dramatisch...der feine Staub ist es ja, der im Zimmer in alle Ecken kriechen würde. Klingt doch also sehr gut.


----------



## Jason (24. Januar 2022)

Minimax
Du hast natürlich Recht und hast die Funktionsweise einer selbst gebauten Pose sehr gut erklärt. Über gewisse Punkte habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
Ich habe heute eine im ganzen fertig gestellt und hab gemerkt, dass ich auch erstmal wieder reinkommen muss.
Balsapose mit mit Federkiel ist auch etwas neues für mich, aber es ist auch nicht anderes, als wenn ich einen Schaschlickspieß unten reinstecke.





Die fertige Avon, die daneben liegt, habe ich in Bremen von unserem Ükelbruder Wuemmehunter bekommen.
Sie ist von den Maßen perfekt und an der werde ich ein wenig abgucken. Danke nochmal.
Da jetzt meine Abläufe feststehen, das Arbeitsgerät gut aufgestellt ist, kann ich nun in die Produktion gehen.
Die meiste Zeit wird allerdings das wickeln in Anspruch nehmen, weil es soll stabil und ordentlich werden, so wie bei dieser hier.




Aber bis Mai ist es ja noch ein paar Tage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax
> Du hast natürlich Recht und hast die Funktionsweise einer selbst gebauten Pose sehr gut erklärt. Über gewisse Punkte habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
> Ich habe heute eine im ganzen fertig gestellt und hab gemerkt, dass ich auch erstmal wieder reinkommen muss.
> Balsapose mit mit Federkiel ist auch etwas neues für mich, aber es ist auch nicht anderes, als wenn ich einen Schaschlickspieß unten reinstecke.
> ...


Der Avonrohling sieht phantastisch aus, tiptop! Und du hast ganz edel sogar ne separate (Bambus?) Antenne eingefügt, donnerwetter.

Meine Serie von gestern macht mir etwas Sorgen. Durch den neuen, dickeren Lack bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob sie an die Leichtigkeit des Ursprungsmodells anknüpfen können- und sie brauchen noch mindestens eine Schicht.
Zudem habe ich etwas robuster Kiele als sonst verwendet. Gut für die Haltbarkeit, aber ich hoffe, das gibt keine Probleme.

Edit hoppla, jetzt aber sputen, ich wollt heut abend ja noch zweiten Lack drauf machen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Grobe Krümel wären ja auch nicht dramatisch...der feine Staub ist es ja, der im Zimmer in alle Ecken kriechen würde. Klingt doch also sehr gut.



Nach einer solchen Schleifaktion hatte ich einmal ein extremes Matschauge. Keine Ahnung, ob das nun vom Balsastaub kam oder aber vom Anschleifen der Federkiele? Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mir etwas von den Stäuben ins Auge gerieben, was eine allergische Reaktion hervorgerufen hat.


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nach einer solchen Schleifaktion hatte ich einmal ein extremes Matschauge. Keine Ahnung, ob das nun vom Balsastaub kam oder aber vom Anschleifen der Federkiele? Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mir etwas von den Stäuben ins Auge gerieben, was eine allergische Reaktion hervorgerufen hat.


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich find ja den Staub der Federkiele ziemlich gruselig. 1. Sind die nicht immer 100% sauber, da kann so einiges an Sporen und Kapseln drinsitzen 2. Stinkts recht eklig.


----------



## Floma (25. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Minimax
> Du hast natürlich Recht und hast die Funktionsweise einer selbst gebauten Pose sehr gut erklärt. Über gewisse Punkte habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
> Ich habe heute eine im ganzen fertig gestellt und hab gemerkt, dass ich auch erstmal wieder reinkommen muss.
> Balsapose mit mit Federkiel ist auch etwas neues für mich, aber es ist auch nicht anderes, als wenn ich einen Schaschlickspieß unten reinstecke.
> ...


Wow, die ist schlicht perfekt.
Ich hab das Bild gerade meinem ältesten gezeigt und der will nun Posen die aussehen wie Harry-Potter-Zauberstäbe ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

So ein Elderstab aus Holunderholz als Pose, kann ich deinen Junior verstehen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Januar 2022)

Benutzt Ihr eigentlich fluoreszierende Farben für das Lackieren der Posenspitze?
Habe früher Posenspitzen mit fluoreszierendem Orange lackiert, bin eher am Reparieren als am Bauen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Januar 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Benutzt Ihr eigentlich fluoreszierende Farben für das Lackieren der Posenspitze?
> Habe früher Posenspitzen mit fluoreszierendem Orange lackiert, bin eher am Reparieren als am Bauen.



Für meine Posenspitzen verwende ich überwiegend fluoreszierende bzw. Neonfarben, ich halte diese für am besten sichtbar.


----------



## Minimax (25. Januar 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Benutzt Ihr eigentlich fluoreszierende Farben für das Lackieren der Posenspitze?
> Habe früher Posenspitzen mit fluoreszierendem Orange lackiert,* bin eher am Reparieren als am Bauen.*


Meinst Du Applatzungen bzw. Fehlende Haftung? Dann liegts vielleicht am Material der Spitze- bei glattem, harten Material, Plastik Metall, teilweise Kiel ofer Stechelschwein solltest du vielleicht Farbe und Grundierung aus dem Modellbaubereich wählen, und das Material vorm Grundieren aufrauen.
Das Folgende bezieht sich vor allem auf Balsamaterial, seltener auf Federkiel oder Stachi.

Zu den Farben: Ich grundiere die Spitze weiss, und bemale dann den oberen Spitzenteil mit Leuchtgrellorange. Die beiden Farbzonen setze ich mit schwarzem Garn voneinander ab.

Ich benutze dafür diese beiden Produkte:





Zum Grundieren meiner Spitzen benutze ich weisse, kräftige Tusche aus dem Airbrushbedarf. Bei Spitzen aus faserigem Material wie Balsa oder Bambus hat die den coolen Vorteil ins Material einzuziehen und sehr sehr dünn und deckend zu sein. Zum grundieren reicht ein Auftrag, für die weissen Partien sind zwei optimal.
Eine Grundierung ist unbedingt nötig!
Dann bemale ich die Partien die ich Orange wünsche mit einfacher Acrylfarbe. Und zwar sehr dünn in zwei, maximal drei Aufträgen- Ziel ist es bei den einzelnen Aufträgen nicht deckend zu bemalen, sondern dünn und gleichmäßig. Zwischendurch kann man unterschiedlich dicke Schichten oder Krümel mit feinem Schmirgel egalisieren. Nach 2, maximal 3 Aufträgen ist die Farbe deckend und homogen.
Den zittrigen, fransigen Ünergang zwischen den beiden Farbzonen verdecke ich anschließend elegant unter einer Trennlinie aus schwarzem Garn.




Es hört sich umständlicher an als es ist. Da beides Wasserlöslich ist, ist die Verarbeitung einfach und angenehm. Wenn man eine kleine Serie fertigt, ist die Erste Spitze schon trocken, wenn man mit letzten fertig ist, und man kann mit dem nächsten Auftrag beginnen ohne Zeit zu verlieren.

Durch die einziehende Grundierung, die Mehrschichtige Bemalung und der anschließenden Klarlackierung in 2 Max. 3 Schichten, ist das Ergebnis sehr robust, und kann Schläge und sogar schlimme Quetschungen überstehen ohne Risse oder Applatzungen.


Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Ihr merkt, liebe Freunde,
Das ich wieder ganz im Posenbaufieber bin, und daher spamme ich den Thread zu. Und niemand kann mich daran hindern. Eine weitere Avonserie wurde auf Kiel gelegt.




Der kitzligste und kritischte Moment bei dem Bau des bewährten Musters ist das Bohren der Aufnahme für den Gänsekiel im Körper. Aufgrund der Kielkrümmung muss man zunm Justieren im Körperinneren eine kleine Höhle schaffen, die etwas grösser als das möglichst kleine Austrittsloch ist. Ein Moment der Unaufmerksamkeit, oder ein wuchsbedingter Dichte Unterschied, und das sorgsam geformte und gedrechselte Antennen/Körperelement ist abgefuxxt, zerstört, _perdu. _Die Toleranzen sind gering, diesmal hats geklappt, puh, aufregend, aber die "Hochzeit" muss mit viel Gefühl erfolgen, damit die hauchdünne Wandung nicht birst.




Als nächstes werden die Kiele für die Körper ausgesucht, entfedert und zurecht gestutzt. Ich bin vermutlich der schlampigste aller Posenbauer, aber für jeden Rohling wird ein passender Kiel ausgesucht und angepasst. Mir blutet jedesmal das Herz, wenn ich die herrlichen Federfibern, erstklassiges Trockenfliegenmaterial vom Kiel Schaben muss.





Ich hoffe, mein Glück bei dieser Serie wird halten, bis der Lack trocken ist,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2022)

Lackiert hier eigentlich auch jemand mal ein paar Spitzen in schwarz? Grade für Gegenlichtsituationen mit Reflexionen auf dem Wasser wäre das ja viel besser geeignet. Gut, alternativ könnte man für solche Momente auch einen Edding beim Angeln dabei haben, aber trotzdem würde mich das mal interessieren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2022)

Mit Selbstbauen / Lackieren habe ich nix am Hut, besitze aber schwarze Wechselantennen für ein paar meiner Drennans.

https://www.drennantackle.com/products/floats/wagglers/combo-tips/

Bei starkem Gegenlicht wirklich prima, das funzt sehr gut. Bin froh, mir das zugelegt zu haben - empfinde ich bei Bedarf als echte Erleichterung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2022)

Wechselantennen ist der Schritt ins Posen-Hitech-Land


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Lackiert hier eigentlich auch jemand mal ein paar Spitzen in schwarz? Grade für Gegenlichtsituationen mit Reflexionen auf dem Wasser wäre das ja viel besser geeignet. Gut, alternativ könnte man für solche Momente auch einen Edding beim Angeln dabei haben, aber trotzdem würde mich das mal interessieren.



Einige meiner Posen habe ich so ausgerüstet, ja. Ich habe auch ein paar Posen zum Drehen gebaut, also das eine Ende ist neonorange und das andere Ende schwarz gefärbt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Toleranzen sind gering, diesmal hats geklappt, puh, aufregend, aber die "Hochzeit" muss mit viel Gefühl erfolgen, damit die hauchdünne Wandung nicht birst.



Bei einmal zuvor von Dir gezeigten Posen fiel mir auf, dass das Garn scheinbar nur bis an das Balsaholz gewickelt wurde, nicht aber auch über das Balsaholz hinweg. Das Garn würde die zum Teil ja tatsächlich sehr dünne Wandung sicherlich noch unterstützen bzw. verstärken.


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei einmal zuvor von Dir gezeigten Posen fiel mir auf, dass das Garn scheinbar nur bis an das Balsaholz gewickelt wurde, nicht aber auch über das Balsaholz hinweg. Das Garn würde die zum Teil ja tatsächlich sehr dünne Wandung sicherlich noch unterstützen bzw. verstärken.


Ich führe die Kielwicklung immer nur bis zum Holz bzw. von dort nach unten.
Ja, eine Wicklung über den Körper wäre vmtl. Stabilisierend und Hübsch. Ich hatte aber bei den fertigen Posen beim Gebrauch seltsamerweise nie einen Bruch an dieser Stelle. 
Den Kiel klebe ich mit 2k kleber ein (ponal geht bestimmt genausogut, werde ich mal ausprobieren). Der Kiel und der Kleber im Inneren stabilisieren die Balsawandung dann wieder, hinzu kommt der Lack aussen.


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Den Kiel klebe ich mit 2k kleber ein (ponal geht bestimmt genausogut, werde ich mal ausprobieren).


2K Kleber ist schon der richtige, ich als Tischler würde da keinen Leim (Ponal) nehmen der braucht zu lange zum aushärten,
auch stabilisiert er deinen Posenkörper besser als Leim 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> 2K Kleber ist schon der richtige, ich als Tischler würde da keinen Leim (Ponal) nehmen der braucht zu lange zum aushärten,
> auch stabilisiert er deinen Posenkörper besser als Leim
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


ah, das ist guter Rat vom Holzfachmann, vielen dank, lieber Astacus. Den 2k benutze ich aber tatsächlich genau wie Du sagst, weil er rasch aushärtet. Ponal ist schon ein tolles Zeug, und auch bombenfest wenns erstmal hart ist. Die Festigkeit, die beide Kleber bieten, übersteigt beim Posenbau ohnehin jede denkbare Belastung: Bevor der Kleber schlappmacht, wären alle Elemente längst zerquetscht, zerbrochen, zerbröselt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2022)

Leim ist deutlich umweltfreundlicher ... auch für den Posenbauer und Angeleianfasser. 

Außerdem stinkt und dünstet der 2K Kleber in der Wasserspur vor sich hin ...


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ponal ist schon ein tolles Zeug, und auch bombenfest wenns erstmal hart ist.


Leim (Ponal) verleimt Bombenfest keine Frage ist aber nicht gedacht um Hohlräume auszufüllen.
Klar irgendwann ist auch ein Klecks Leim ausgehärtet dauert aber länger.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem stinkt und dünstet der 2K Kleber in der Wasserspur vor sich hin ...


Diese Kleber die auf 2K Basis verabeitet werden sind wenn sie einmal Ausgehärtet (chemische Reaktion) sind neutral sprich nach der
Aushärtung dunstet da nichts mehr aus. 
Wenn das Mischungsverhltnis stimmt, aber ich geh avon aus das 2K Kleber in Dosierspritzen erwendet wird.

Beispiel bei dem GFK Boot was ich gerade ausbessere da dunstet nichts mehr aus sobald der Kleber/Harz ausgehärtet ist, wenn du den
Kleber danach bearbeitest dann riecht das sehr wohl, das hast du aber auch bei anderen Materialien.

Schlußendlich kommt bei der Pose dann ja auch noch Lack drauf also ist alles versiegelt.



Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Außerdem stinkt und dünstet der 2K Kleber in der Wasserspur vor sich hin


2K ist eigentlich Epoxyd - da dünstet nach der Aushärtung nix aus..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 2K ist eigentlich Epoxyd - da dünstet nach der Aushärtung nix aus..



Nur wenn man groben Unfug beim Anmischen von Harz & Härter fabriziert aber dann härtet das 5-Minuten-Epoxy auch generell nicht vernünftig aus.
Vielleicht sollte ich einmal mit Polyesterharz ein paar feine Styrol-Stinker produzieren?


----------



## Jason (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ich wieder ganz im Posenbaufieber bin, und daher spamme ich den Thread zu. Und niemand kann mich daran hindern. Eine weitere Avonserie wurde auf Kiel gelegt.


Sehr schön werter Kollege. Posenbaufieber ist ein schönes Fieber. Mich hat es ja auch gepackt, aber nun musste ich ja erstmal einiges in meinem Angelzimmer regeln. Morgen oder Übermorgen geht es bei mir weiter.

Das aufbohren von den Rohlingen im unteren Bereich wo der Kiel reingesteckt wird ist wirklich nicht so einfach.
Bei meinen ersten Balsakörper hab ich die Außenwand leicht angekratzt. Das kann ich aber überwickeln und mit dem Lack verdichten. Übung macht den Meister. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Diese Kleber die auf 2K Basis verabeitet werden sind wenn sie einmal Ausgehärtet (chemische Reaktion) sind neutral sprich nach der
> Aushärtung dunstet da nichts mehr aus.
> Wenn das Mischungsverhltnis stimmt, aber ich geh avon aus das 2K Kleber in Dosierspritzen erwendet wird.
> 
> ...


Für meine Trüffelnase riecht man da ewig was von, gerade je "superer" der Kleber, sofern man das nicht dauerhaft nochmal anders verkleistert und gut beschichtet verpackt.
Frage der Konzentration und Kontraste, wehe es wird ein bischen warm .... dann riecht das auch z.B. von unterm Rollenhalter.
Ich halte unsere Fischlein für noch erheblich bessere Schnüffler als meiner seiner.

2K Epoxyd Harz stinkt leider ewig, je wärmer je intensiver. Solange es nicht irgendwann vertrocknet wegbröselt.


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für meine Trüffelnase riecht man da ewig was von, gerade je "superer" der Kleber, sofern man das nicht dauerhaft nochmal anders verkleistert und gut beschichtet verpackt.
> Frage der Konzentration und Kontraste, wehe es wird ein bischen warm .... dann riecht das auch z.B. von unterm Rollenhalter.
> Ich halte unsere Fischlein für noch erheblich bessere Schnüffler als meiner seiner.
> 
> 2K Epoxyd Harz stinkt leider ewig, je wärmer je intensiver. Solange es nicht irgendwann vertrocknet wegbröselt.


2k riecht wirklich etwas merkwürdig. Wobei wenn er ausgehärtet ist merk ich ihn nicht mehr. Bei Posen wird er aber tatsächlich von dem wirklich langanhaltenden Geruch des Mehrfachen Lackauftrages überlagert. Obwohl dieser Geruch auch chemisch ist, mag ich ihn irgendwie, ich kanns schwer beschreiben, ein wenig nach Holzwerkstatt, alten Büchern, Dachboden im Sommer.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Bin jetzt auch wieder im Posenbau Fieber angekommen .

Wollte mir eigentlich selber ne Posen Drehbank bauen.
Hab aber eine für 35€ gefunden.
Dafür bekomm ich nicht mal alle Teile.
Und die Meißel sind auch dabei gewesen.






Die Drehzahl lässt sich auf 7 Stufen einstellen.




Hat richtig Spaß gemacht heute die erste Bachpose zu drechseln.
Der Rohling war in 2 min fertig. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Da werden bald weitere folgen  .
Mit so nem Teil bekommt man die Posen halt schneller porentief sauber geschliffen.

Ich bestaune eure Avon Meisterwerke auch schon die ganze Zeit.  .

Viel Freude am Eigenbau an alle: Posendesigner,Bauer,Bastler und Ingenieure.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Jason (26. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin jetzt auch wieder im Posenbau Fieber angekommen .
> 
> Wollte mir eigentlich selber ne Posen Drehbank bauen.
> ...


Perfekt, willkommen im Club. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 2K Epoxyd Harz stinkt leider ewig, je wärmer je intensiver. Solange es nicht irgendwann vertrocknet wegbröselt.


Weder noch; es gibt im Grunde zwei Arten Epoxyd - einmal ohne Additive, so genanntes "Laminierharz", das härtet nur unter Luftausschluß richtig aus, und einmal mit Additiven als Endschicht oder Oberflächenabschluß.
Fast alles was der Privatmann so kauft, ist ohne Additiv und behält deshalb eine klebrige Oberfläche wenn man es nicht entsprechend behandelt.
Die Behandlung ist allerdings denkbar einfach - die fertige Oberfläche mit PVA ("Kinderkleber") einsprühen, zwei drei Tage drauflassen und dann abspülen.
Dann härtet Epoxyd richtig aus und wird sehr hart, wiederstandsfähig und geruchsfrei, ja gar Lebensmittelecht.. .


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin jetzt auch wieder im Posenbau Fieber angekommen .
> 
> Wollte mir eigentlich selber ne Posen Drehbank bauen.
> ...


Hui, feines Maschinchen,
Und dein Bachrohlung sieht sehr gut aus. Der scheint ja auch aus Balsa zu sein- hast Du das mit den Messern so bearbeitet?


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hui, feines Maschinchen,
> Und dein Bachrohlung sieht sehr gut aus. Der scheint ja auch aus Balsa zu sein- hast Du das mit den Messern so bearbeitet?


Ja ist reines Balsa .
Erst mit den Messern dann mit 1000er Schmiergelpapier.


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2022)

35€ ist ne Ansage. Das Gegenlager auf der rechten Seite, lässt sich das rausnehmen? Der Metallblock, in dem es sitzt, ist ja offenbar geschlitzt und mit einer Schraube versehen.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 35€ ist ne Ansage. Das Gegenlager auf der rechten Seite, lässt sich das rausnehmen? Der Metallblock, in dem es sitzt, ist ja offenbar geschlitzt und mit einer Schraube versehen.


Ich glaube schon.
Die war mit nem seegering oder ähnlichen gegengesichert.
Morgen kann ich genau schauen. 
Komm grad nicht hin




Jason schrieb:


> Perfekt, willkommen im Club.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich genau schauen.
> Komm grad nicht hin


Das wäre toll. Dann könnte man nämlich ne Holzscheibe mit Bohrung da reinbasteln und dann mit durchgängigen Achsen im Posenkörper arbeiten, so wie Jason hier:



Jason schrieb:


>


----------



## yukonjack (26. Januar 2022)

Manchmal muss ich mich über euch wundern, aufregen über einen evtl. Geruch vom Kleber an der Pose aber Mystic an den Haken schmieren.
​


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Januar 2022)

Sorry rhinefisher aber das möchte ich nicht so stehenlassen. Ich hab da mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu geschrieben.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weder noch; es gibt im Grunde zwei Arten Epoxyd - einmal ohne Additive, so genanntes "Laminierharz", das härtet nur unter Luftausschluß richtig aus, und einmal mit Additiven als Endschicht oder Oberflächenabschluß.


Die gebräuchlichen Epoxidklebstoffe bestehen in der Regel aus einer 
Harzkomponente, 
dem Epoxidharz . Das Harz kann schon aus verschiedenen Komponenten hergestellt werden. Zum anderen können die Kettenlängen der Harze variiert werden um z.B. die Viskosität der Harzkomponente zu beeinflussen.

Und einem Härter
gebräuchlich sind hier verschiedene Amine mit mindesten zwei Amingruppen.

Laminierharze sind normalerweise dünnflüssige Harze und Härter, um das zu laminierende Gewebe, Fasern o.ä. gut einzuschließen und die gewünschten Eigenschaften des entstehenden Werkstücks sicherzustellen. Was natürlich sein kann ist, dass bestimmte Werkstücke unter Vakuum gefertigt werden um z.B. Lufteinschlüsse zu entfernen. Das hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Prozess der Aushärtung nichts zu tun.
Weitere Anwendungsgebiete außer dem Kleben sind unter anderem Bodenbeschichtungen, Lacke, Anwendungen in der Elektrotechnik (Vergussharze) und weitere.
Zusätzlich gibt es noch 1K Epoxidharze die über Wärme gehärtet werden. Die werden z.B. bei der kathodischen Tauchlackierung im Fahrzeugbau eingesetzt. Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Gebiet.

Additive werden eingesetzt um bestimmte Eigenschaften zu erzielen, da wären z.B.
Entschäumer und Entlüfter
Reaktivverdünner
UV Stabilisatoren
Haftvermittler
usw. 




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fast alles was der Privatmann so kauft, ist ohne Additiv



Ich möchte behaupten alle im Handel erhältlichen 2K Epoxidkleber/harze enthalten mindestens eines der oben genannten Additive. 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> und behält deshalb eine klebrige Oberfläche wenn man es nicht entsprechend behandelt.



Mit dem richtigen Mischungsverhältnis härtet das Gemisch auch richtig aus und bleibt nicht klebrig. Allerdings kann eine Wachsartige Schicht auf dem ausgehärteten Harz zurückbleiben, die lässt sich aber mit Spiritus oder Seife entfernen.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Behandlung ist allerdings denkbar einfach - die fertige Oberfläche mit PVA ("Kinderkleber") einsprühen, zwei drei Tage drauflassen und dann abspülen.



Wie soll das PVA dafür sorgen, dass das Harz nicht mehr klebt?



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dann härtet Epoxyd richtig aus und wird sehr hart, wiederstandsfähig und geruchsfrei,



Die Härte und Widerstandsfähigkeit beispielsweise gegen Chemikalien wird hauptsächlich durch die Auswahl der Grundstoffe bei der Herstellung der Harzkomponente und der Härterkomponente und durch die Kombination der beiden festgelegt. Da gibt es viele Schrauben an denen man drehen kann.
*Als Anwender/Endkunde muss man eigentlich nur darauf achten das Mischungsverhältnis einzuhalten und die beiden Komponenten richtig zu mischen.*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ja gar Lebensmittelecht.. .


Lebensmittelecht ist immer so eine Sache, ein kurzzeitiger Kontakt ist meistens kein Problem. Längere Einwirkzeiten (Tage oder Wochen) dagegen schon, da man als Anwender nicht weiß welche Additive verwendet wurden, die nicht in die Polymermatrix mit eingebunden sind und z.B. durch Fette aus der Matrix herausgelöst werden können. Zum anderen sind Epoxide gegen z.B. Milchsäure oder Essigsäure relativ unbeständig und gerade diese sind halt auch häufig in Lebensmitteln vorhanden.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Januar 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich möchte behaupten alle im Handel erhältlichen 2K Epoxidkleber/harze enthalten mindestens eines der oben genannten Additive.


Natürlich - aber eben nicht die zur Aushärtung notwendigen, da man bei allem was als Kleber dient, davon ausgeht dass der Luftabschluß durch das Klebegut gegeben ist.


Mooskugel schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Mischungsverhältnis härtet das Gemisch auch richtig aus und bleibt nicht klebrig. Allerdings kann eine Wachsartige Schicht auf dem ausgehärteten Harz zurückbleiben, die lässt sich aber mit Spiritus oder Seife entfernen.


Genau dieses Wachs ist das zur Aushärtung notwendige Additiv.. .


Mooskugel schrieb:


> Wie soll das PVA dafür sorgen, dass das Harz nicht mehr klebt?


Das hat den gleichen Effekt wie das Wachs - es schließt das Epoxyd von der Luft ab.

PS: Kurioser Weise differenziert man in D da garnicht.
Wenn ich Epoxy oder Polyester im Ausland bestelle, steht auf jeder Charge ganz deutlich "lamination" oder "coating"
Bei "lamination" muss man zwangläufig mit PVA oder Abreißfolie arbeiten.
Jedenfalls habe ich das in 40 Jahren Yachtbau noch nie anders gesehen...


----------



## heinzi (27. Januar 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Die gebräuchlichen Epoxidklebstoffe bestehen in der Regel aus einer
> Harzkomponente,
> dem Epoxidharz . Das Harz kann schon aus verschiedenen Komponenten hergestellt werden. Zum anderen können die Kettenlängen der Harze variiert werden um z.B. die Viskosität der Harzkomponente zu beeinflussen.
> 
> ...


Genauso ist das. Die Härtung / Reaktion erfolgt über Zugabe von Amin, das den Epoxidring aufspaltet und dadurch die Reaktion in Gang setzt. Was da immer sehr stinkt ist das Amin, was auch nicht ganz unbedenklich ist. Eine Alternative wäre ein 2K oder auch 1K Polyurethankleber oder Lack auf Wasserbasis. Zwischen Kleber, Lack und Dichtstoffe sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß, wie allgemein angenommen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2022)

Mit dem Luftabschluss als anderer Abbindeweg ist auf jeden Fall schlüssig!
Wie beim Beton, der abgeschlossen unter Folie oder noch besser richtig unter Wasser muss. 
Dabei wird auch viel unvollständiges produziert, Schnellzement & Co


----------



## jobo61 (27. Januar 2022)

Hallo an die Profis. 
Ich beobachte hier schon länger das Geschehen, da sind echt tolle Sachen dabei. 
Ich habe heute mal eine Frage an Euch. 
Wie bekommt ihr die Löcher so gerade in euere Rohlinge? Habt Ihr dafür eine Vorrichtung? Freihändig sicher nicht. 
Gruß aus Franken
Jochen


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Januar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Profis.
> Ich beobachte hier schon länger das Geschehen, da sind echt tolle Sachen dabei.
> Ich habe heute mal eine Frage an Euch.
> Wie bekommt ihr die Löcher so gerade in euere Rohlinge? Habt Ihr dafür eine Vorrichtung? Freihändig sicher nicht.
> ...


Hallo Jobo
Also ich nahm bisher ne Standbohrmaschine. 
Oder jetzt eben die Drehbank wenn der Rohling nicht allzu lange ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Januar 2022)

Edit..


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> 35€ ist ne Ansage. Das Gegenlager auf der rechten Seite, lässt sich das rausnehmen? Der Metallblock, in dem es sitzt, ist ja offenbar geschlitzt und mit einer Schraube versehen.


Hallo
Der Kegel lässt sich leicht entfernen.
Mann muss nur ne Inbusschraube lösen.
Der Kegel ist in 2 Kugellagern gelagert.
Da kann man beliebige Posenlänge durchstecken.


----------



## Jason (27. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das wäre toll. Dann könnte man nämlich ne Holzscheibe mit Bohrung da reinbasteln und dann mit durchgängigen Achsen im Posenkörper arbeiten, so wie Jason hier:


Mit dieser Methode klappt es aus meiner Sicht am besten. In einem Arbeitsgang habe ich die gewünschte Form. 
Im übrigen benutze ich als Welle eine Fahrradspeiche. Und da hast du mich drauf gebracht Tobias, falls du dich erinnerst. Stand mal ein altes Fahrrad für den Schrotti an der Straße. Schnell nach Hause gefahren, einen Seitenschneider geholt und ein paar Speichen rausgeknipst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (27. Januar 2022)

Forelle74: Vielen Dank, top! Dann werd ich mir auch mal so ein Teil bestellen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir selbst eine Konstruktion/Vorichtung für den Dremel bauen, aber bei dem günstigen Preis lohnt sich das ja kaum. 



Jason schrieb:


> Und da hast du mich drauf gebracht Tobias, falls du dich erinnerst. Stand mal ein altes Fahrrad für den Schrotti an der Straße. Schnell nach Hause gefahren, einen Seitenschneider geholt und ein paar Speichen rausgeknipst.


Wirklich? Na ein Glück  Ich hab mein kürzlich getauschtes Hinterrad noch nicht weggeworfen, weil ich eben erst die Speichen rausziehen will.


----------



## Jason (27. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein kürzlich getauschtes Hinterrad noch nicht weggeworfen, weil ich eben erst die Speichen rausziehen will.


Sehr weise, ist zum Vorteil. Und man kann die Speiche ganz leicht durch den Balsakörper stechen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rule270 (28. Januar 2022)

Hy
Ein Tipp:
Araldit ist für mein dafür halten der beste 2 K Kleber!! Ich verwende ihn für fast alles.
Das gleiche Material ist in UHU Endfest enthalten. Das ist ursprünlich ein Industrieklebstoff mit vielseitiger Anwendung.
Nach aushärten ist er nur durch extreme Hitze zu lösen. Mit Metallspänen versehen eingerührt, hat man ein homogene Masse in die man sogar Gewinde schneiden kann.
Es gibt aber auch UV Kleber ! Wird auch in der Zahnwerkstatt/Labor/ Zahnarzt/ Nageldesign  verwendet.
OK
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (28. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Sehr weise, ist zum Vorteil. Und man kann die Speiche ganz leicht durch den Balsakörper stechen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hast Du sehr gut gesagt. Ich verwende die Dorngröße auf meiner Drechselvorrichtung nach dem Innenloch was im Balsa sein muss.
Rudi


----------



## Skott (28. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Mit dieser Methode klappt es aus meiner Sicht am besten. In einem Arbeitsgang habe ich die gewünschte Form.
> Im übrigen benutze ich als Welle eine Fahrradspeiche. Und da hast du mich drauf gebracht Tobias, falls du dich erinnerst. Stand mal ein altes Fahrrad für den Schrotti an der Straße. Schnell nach Hause gefahren, einen Seitenschneider geholt und ein paar Speichen rausgeknipst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason , wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, schiebst du den Balsakörper auf die Speiche und spannst diese in der Drechselbank ein.
2 Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang: Wenn du durch schleifen oder Arbeiten mit einem Messer am Rohling Kraft ausübst, kommt es dann nicht bei etwas zuviel
"Vorschub" zu einer Art Rotation, soll heißen, der Balsarohling dreht sich nicht mehr sauber?
Im Extremfall kann es doch auch zum Stillstand des Balsarohlings kommen und die Speiche dreht durch oder nicht?


----------



## rule270 (28. Januar 2022)

Hy
ich wurde nicht gefragt. Kann aber dazu aus meinem schaffen etwas dazu sagen. Den Rohling den Du drechseln möchtest mit einem Dorn vorstechen ca. 3/4 des Durchmessers! Danach mit einer anderen Größe der Drechselwelle nachstechen.
Da ich solche Durchmesser in Balsa nicht verwende nehme ich eine konische oder qadratische Schlüsselfeile zum drechsel,dann dreht sich nichts mehr!!
Ich habe schon die englischen Posen nachgebaut und und so meine Erfahrungen gemacht was unsere Gewässer und Angelmethoden betrifft.
Einige alte Posen habe ich nachgebaut mit gutem Erfolg!! damals waren sie auch nicht so unerfahren warum nur?
LG
Rudi


----------



## Jason (28. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Jason , wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, schiebst du den Balsakörper auf die Speiche und spannst diese in der Drechselbank ein.
> 2 Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang: Wenn du durch schleifen oder Arbeiten mit einem Messer am Rohling Kraft ausübst, kommt es dann nicht bei etwas zuviel
> "Vorschub" zu einer Art Rotation, soll heißen, der Balsarohling dreht sich nicht mehr sauber?
> Im Extremfall kann es doch auch zum Stillstand des Balsarohlings kommen und die Speiche dreht durch oder nicht?


Wenn ich die Speiche durch den Rohling steche, geht das schon recht schwer. Der Balsakörper sitzt sehr stramm und fest auf der Speiche, so das ich mit dem Schleifpapier schleifen kann, ohne das die wachsende Pose nicht zum Stillstand kommt. 
Aber wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann es zu deinen beschriebenen Punkten kommen. Neulich habe ich einen Rohling nicht korrekt durchgestochen. Der kam am anderen Ende nicht gerade raus, so das ich zweimal nachstechen musste, bis es einigermaßen gerade war. Dadurch war es nicht mehr stramm genug. Je fester ich das Schleifpapier auf den Balsa hielt, desto langsamer wurde die Rotation oder der Rohling blieb stehen. Den Akt habe ich abgebrochen, das war mir zu Doof. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (28. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Speiche durch den Rohling steche, geht das schon recht schwer. Der Balsakörper sitzt sehr stramm und fest auf der Speiche, so das ich mit dem Schleifpapier schleifen kann, ohne das die wachsende Pose nicht zum Stillstand kommt.
> Aber wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann es zu deinen beschriebenen Punkten kommen. Neulich habe ich einen Rohling nicht korrekt durchgestochen. Der kam am anderen Ende nicht gerade raus, so das ich zweimal nachstechen musste, bis es einigermaßen gerade war. Dadurch war es nicht mehr stramm genug. Je fester ich das Schleifpapier auf den Balsa hielt, desto langsamer wurde die Rotation oder der Rohling blieb stehen. Den Akt habe ich abgebrochen, das war mir zu Doof.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke Jason, also muss man, was wir ja ohnehin tun und auch unsere besondere Art ist, sehr sorgfältig arbeiten...


----------



## rule270 (28. Januar 2022)

Hy
Als Anregung bezüglich des zentrierens im Balsaholzblock.
Ich steche grundsätzlich von zwei Seiten ins Material das hat den Vorteil es geht leichter und das Dornloch verdrückt sich weniger denn die Holzfaser ist mal hart oder anders gewachsen. Dann verwende ich eine kleine vierkant Schlüsselfeile und somit gibt es keine probleme mit verdrehen

LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (28. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Forelle74: Vielen Dank, top! Dann werd ich mir auch mal so ein Teil bestellen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir selbst eine Konstruktion/Vorichtung für den Dremel bauen, aber bei dem günstigen Preis lohnt sich das ja kaum.
> 
> 
> Wirklich? Na ein Glück  Ich hab mein kürzlich getauschtes Hinterrad noch nicht weggeworfen, weil ich eben erst die Speichen rausziehen will.


Ich habe zwei Bohrmaschinenhalter genommen re. und Li. die werden auf einer Rohrwelle fleziebel geführt. In die eine Seite spann ich die Bohrmaschine/Drehzahlgeregelt ein auf der anderen Seite wird ein passendes Kugellager gespannt. In der mitte des Kugellagers habe ich mir eine Dornführung  mit einem konischen Kanal zu Wellenführung eingepresst.
Wenn jemand ein Foto möchte lasst es mich wissen. 
Geht nicht gibt es nicht. 
Alles kann man preisgünstg herstellen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## yukonjack (28. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> *Geht nicht gibt es nicht.*
> Alles kann man preisgünstg herstellen.
> LG
> Rudi


Zieh mal Fingerhandschuhe über Boxhandschuhe an


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Bohrmaschinenhalter genommen re. und Li. die werden auf einer Rohrwelle fleziebel geführt. In die eine Seite spann ich die Bohrmaschine/Drehzahlgeregelt ein auf der anderen Seite wird ein passendes Kugellager gespannt. In der mitte des Kugellagers habe ich mir eine Dornführung  mit einem konischen Kanal zu Wellenführung eingepresst.
> Wenn jemand ein Foto möchte lasst es mich wissen.
> Geht nicht gibt es nicht.
> Alles kann man preisgünstg herstellen.
> ...


Natürlich kann man da etwas selber bauen und das mache ich auch eigentlich gerne (darum möchte ich mich ja auch am Posenbau versuchen), aber Materialkosten und Zeitaufwand sind im Vergleich zu einer Drechselbank für 35€ (inklusive Versand) schon dann doch zu hoch. Darum habe ich mir die von Forelle74 vorgestellte Drehbank jetzt bestellt und werde sie in spätestens 2 Wochen ausprobieren können.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Januar 2022)

Das sind alles schon richtig professionelle Posenproduktionsmaschinen, Hut ab.
Jetzt nur noch die Prozesse optimieren und schon können die Chinesen einpacken.


----------



## Blueser (28. Januar 2022)

Wo gibt es die Drechselbank für 35€?


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die Drechselbank für 35€?


Amazon, "Mini Drechselbank" suchen und dann Preise aufsteigend. Bei 35€ findest du mehrere Anbieter für das Teil.

Ist halt ein billiges, wirklich rudimentäres Chinaprodukt, aber für den kleinen Geldbeutel und wenig anspruchsvolles Material wirds schon reichen.


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> wenig anspruchsvolles Material wirds schon reichen.


Was muß ich da hören "WENIG ANSPRUCHSVOLLES MATERIAL" na so würde ich die Kunstwerke die ihr da baut nicht nennen wollen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Was muß ich da hören "WENIG ANSPRUCHSVOLLES MATERIAL" na so würde ich die Kunstwerke die ihr da baut nicht nennen wollen
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Das wenig anspruchsvoll war darauf bezogen, dass weiche Materialien wie Balsa ja sehr einfach zu bearbeiten sind. Da braucht es keine robuste, besonders hochwertige Drechselbank, das Teil reicht da vollkommen.


----------



## Blueser (28. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Amazon, "Mini Drechselbank" suchen und dann Preise aufsteigend. Bei 35€ findest du mehrere Anbieter für das Teil.
> 
> Ist halt ein billiges, wirklich rudimentäres Chinaprodukt, aber für den kleinen Geldbeutel und wenig anspruchsvolles Material wirds schon reichen.


Danke, hab die Gleiche da sogar für 30€ mit Versand gefunden. Da kann man wirklich nix falsch machen.


----------



## Forelle74 (29. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man da etwas selber bauen und das mache ich auch eigentlich gerne (darum möchte ich mich ja auch am Posenbau versuchen), aber Materialkosten und Zeitaufwand sind im Vergleich zu einer Drechselbank für 35€ (inklusive Versand) schon dann doch zu hoch. Darum habe ich mir die von Forelle74 vorgestellte Drehbank jetzt bestellt und werde sie in spätestens 2 Wochen ausprobieren können.



Grad wegen dem Preis fange ich da nicht an selber zu basteln. 

Wenn man auf den Ortssitz(Deutschland) achtet bekommt man sie in ca. 2-3 Tagen.



Blueser schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die Drechselbank für 35€?


Ich hab sie bei Ebay bestellt. 


Generell nochmal zu dem Produkt.
Ich bekomme Holzrohlinge bis 8mm ins Borfutter.
Da ist aber extra noch ein Dorn mit Gewinde dabei für größere Durchmesser. 
Und 6 Kant Stifte.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das wenig anspruchsvoll war darauf bezogen, dass weiche Materialien wie Balsa ja sehr einfach zu bearbeiten sind. Da braucht es keine robuste, besonders hochwertige Drechselbank, das Teil reicht da vollkommen.



Balsa ist ja sehr leicht zu bearbeiten. 
Früher hab ich die Posen einfach mit der Hand geschliffen.
Dauert halt länger. 

Später mit der Spannvorrichtung in der Bohrmaschine. 

Mit der Maschine möchte ich gerne auch etwas härtere Hölzer bearbeiten. 
Balsa lässt sich prima bearbeiten. 
Mit 1000 er schmirgel wirds schön glatt.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf den Ortssitz(Deutschland) achtet bekommt man sie in ca. 2-3 Tagen.





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie bei Ebay bestellt.


Danke für die Info, hab storniert und bei ebay neu bestellt


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der kitzligste und kritischte Moment bei dem Bau des bewährten Musters ist das Bohren der Aufnahme für den Gänsekiel im Körper.


Einmal nicht aufgepasst.







Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2022)

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich von der Fahrradspeiche für diesen Posentyp verabschiedet. Als Welle dient nun ein Fleischspieß in 5mm Durchmesser.




Damit kann ich mir das aufbohren sparen, der Federkiel und die Antenne passen so gut rein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Einmal nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du Armer, shit happens.
Mir ist ein gestern komplett fertiger (2te Lackschicht fehlte noch) Avon abgeraucht: Beim Biegetest ist mir der Kiel geknickt. Ganze fertige Pose für den Hintern. Selbst schuld, zu dünnen Kiel gewählt bzw. Zu dünn geschabt. Nicht das ich nicht noch ein Dutzend prachtvoller, wesentlich besserer Kiele gehabt hätte.
Wo gehobelt wird fallen die Späne. Und besser daheim als am Wasser.


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du Armer, shit happens.
> Mir ist ein gestern komplett fertiger (2te Lackschicht fehlte noch) Avon abgeraucht: Beim Biegetest ist mir der Kiel geknickt. Ganze fertige Pose für den Hintern. Selbst schuld, zu dünnen Kiel gewählt bzw. Zu dünn geschabt. Nicht das ich nicht noch ein Dutzend prachtvoller, wesentlich besserer Kiele gehabt hätte.
> Wo gehobelt wird fallen die Späne. Und besser daheim als am Wasser.


So sammelt man halt Erfahrungswerte. Ein zweites mal passiert dir das bestimmt nicht. So, ich schmeiß jetzt mal wieder die Proxxon an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Meinst Du Applatzungen bzw. Fehlende Haftung? Dann liegts vielleicht am Material der Spitze- bei glattem, harten Material, Plastik Metall, teilweise Kiel ofer Stechelschwein solltest du vielleicht Farbe und Grundierung aus dem Modellbaubereich wählen, und das Material vorm Grundieren aufrauen.
> Das Folgende bezieht sich vor allem auf Balsamaterial, seltener auf Federkiel oder Stachi.
> 
> Zu den Farben: Ich grundiere die Spitze weiss, und bemale dann den oberen Spitzenteil mit Leuchtgrellorange. Die beiden Farbzonen setze ich mit schwarzem Garn voneinander ab.
> ...


Im übrigen bist du verflixt schnell. Wie machst du das nur? Döbel fangen, Posen bauen, fantastische Berichte hier verfassen? Hat der Tag bei euch 48 Stunden? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Im übrigen bist du verflixt schnell. Wie machst du das nur?


Lass es mich so ausdrücken, mein Lieber: 
Wir sind uns ja alle einig, das Du mit deinen wundervollen Kunstwerken in etwa das posenbauerische Äquivalent zum House of Hardy bist.
Aber in einer Welt in der es Hardy gibt, ist auch Platz für Kogha


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Einmal nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die kommt nicht in den Müll. Baue sie fertig, das Garn wird es verdecken und der Lack wird es mit 3 Schichten versiegeln. Das hoffe ich zumindest. Wenn sie fertig ist, kommt sie ausgebleit 48 Stunden ins Wasser, dann werde ich ja sehen wie sie sich macht. .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lass es mich so ausdrücken, mein Lieber:
> Wir sind uns ja alle einig, das Du mit deinen wundervollen Kunstwerken in etwa das posenbauerische Äquivalent zum House of Hardy bist.
> Aber in einer Welt in der es Hardy gibt, ist auch Platz für Kogha


Dann komm doch zu Hardy, dann bist du nicht so schnell fertig und hast länger was davon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Sehr schöne Angelschwimmer haben Sie da gebaut.


----------



## Tobias85 (30. Januar 2022)

Jason, Minimax: Wie bohrt ihr denn die kleinen Löcher auf (bzw. habt aufgebohrt)? Alles in der Hand oder Pose/Bohrer einspannen in der Drechselbank und dann aufeinander zubewegen? Mittlerweile mach ich mir auch einiges an Gedanken zu schweren Kielen und gut tragenden Antennen.

Und wo bekommt ihr eure Federkiele her? Sind die selbst gesammelt beim Angeln, habt ihr vielleicht sogar eigene Feder-Spots, wo man sie gehäuft findet, oder erwerbt ihr sie käuflich?


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jason, Minimax: Wie bohrt ihr denn die kleinen Löcher auf (bzw. habt aufgebohrt)? Alles in der Hand oder Pose/Bohrer einspannen in der Drechselbank und dann aufeinander zubewegen? Mittlerweile mach ich mir auch einiges an Gedanken zu schweren Kielen und gut tragenden Antennen.
> 
> Und wo bekommt ihr eure Federkiele her? Sind die selbst gesammelt beim Angeln, habt ihr vielleicht sogar eigene Feder-Spots, wo man sie gehäuft findet, oder erwerbt ihr sie käuflich?


Ich bohrä garnischt.
Für Avons Spann ich ein Stückchen Balsa ein und los gehts:




Daraus entstehen dann (mit Glück) solche amphorenähnliche Halbfabrikate:




Die befreie ich dann mit Bastelmesser und Schmirgli von den Resten, und bohre unten ein Loch für den Federkiel wie beschrieben.

Gänsefedern bestelle ich für wenig Geld bei Ebay, grosse Grösse, und ruhig 2te Wahl, denn das bezieht sich nur auf die Fiebern- die Kiele sind okay


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Jason, Minimax: Wie bohrt ihr denn die kleinen Löcher auf (bzw. habt aufgebohrt)? Alles in der Hand oder Pose/Bohrer einspannen in der Drechselbank und dann aufeinander zubewegen? Mittlerweile mach ich mir auch einiges an Gedanken zu schweren Kielen und gut tragenden Antennen.
> 
> Und wo bekommt ihr eure Federkiele her? Sind die selbst gesammelt beim Angeln, habt ihr vielleicht sogar eigene Feder-Spots, wo man sie gehäuft findet, oder erwerbt ihr sie käuflich?


Ich bin zwar nicht Jason oder Minimax aber ich antworte dir Trotzdem.

Ich verwende nur selbst gesammelte.

Federn lassen sich leicht Sammeln.
Rabenfedern im Frühjahr oder Herbst.
Da liegen die bei uns im Park Massenweise.
Gänse am Weiher,See Fluss da wo sie sich oft aufhalten findet man auch öfters schöne Federn.

Bei Enten findet man oft nur Flaum und kleinere Federn.

Kannst die aber auch im Netzt kaufen.

Ich bohre Avon Posen o.ä. mit der Standbohrmaschine.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Tobias85 (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bohrä garnischt.





Minimax schrieb:


> und bohre unten ein Loch für den Federkiel wie beschrieben


Also bohrst du doch  Du schriebst ja neulich, dass das Bohren der kleinen Höhle für die Federkiele die heikle Aktion beim Bau sei. Da interessiert mich, wie und womit du/ihr das macht. 

Forelle74: Solche Massenansammlungen von Gänsen und Federn hab ich in Hamburg mal gesehen, ich glaube an der Außenalster. Da war meist aber nur brüchiger Mist bei. Deswegen die Frage. Dann halt ich mal die Augen offen nach Gänseweiden in der Nähe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Ich suche mir meine Federn ebenfalls selbst. Gänsefedern bevorzugt während der Mauser, ansonsten eben mit der Mauser. 

Krähenfedern habe ich mir einmal im Internet bestellt, mittlerweile habe ich vereinzelt aber auch selbst schon ein paar Federn gefunden. Ich denke wenn man weiß wo die Vögel ihre Nester haben, dann findet man in der näheren Umgebung auch entsprechende Federn.

Zum Bohren verwende ich eigentlich einen Satz Handbohrer. Damit geht es zwar etwas umständlicher als etwa mit einem elektrischen bzw. Akkuschrauber aber dafür hat man auch mehr Kontrolle. Zum wirklich vorsichtigen Weiten eines Bohrloches habe ich mir außerdem mit Sekundenkleber einen Streifen feines Schleifpapier um einen dünnen Glasfaserstab gewickelt bzw. geklebt.

Angesichts der weiter oben vorgestellten professionellen Posenproduktionsmaschinen ist das alles natürlich etwas beschämend aber ich habe ja nüscht. Manchmal gelingt allerdings auch mir eine Pose.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Da interessiert mich, wie und womit du/ihr das macht.


Mit dem kleinen Proxxon, freihand. Sieht knifflig aus, ist es aber nicht, wenn man langsam und vorsichtig vorgeht. Ein Handyphoto mit der Nasenspitze auslösen z.B. ist schwieriger, wie ich gerade feststellen musste.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Angesichts der weiter oben vorgestellten professionellen Posenproduktionsmaschinen ist das alles natürlich etwas beschämend aber ich habe ja nüscht.


Ist es überhaupt nicht, sondern insbesondere bei so zarten Materialien wie Balsa,  Schaum, Kiele the way to go.


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> dafür hat man auch mehr Kontrolle


Das ist das A und O, genau danach sollte man seien Werkzeuge und Methoden wählen.  
Und damit ich das niemals vergesse, habe ich diese Wundervolle Polierschmarre an meiner geliebten Mk V die durch den unvorsichtigen Einsatz der Proxxon für immer an prominenter Stelle zu sehen sein wird





Edit: Für immer, immer, immer und ewig. An jedem Tag am Wasser. Auf jedem Fangbild. Immer.


----------



## Tobias85 (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein Handyphoto mit der Nasenspitze auslösen z.B. ist schwieriger, wie ich gerade feststellen musste.


Bitte nichts brechen, nur um ein paar erläuternde Fotos zu knipsen.  Aber vielen Dank für die Info und die Visualisierung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und damit ich das niemals vergesse, habe ich diese Wundervolle Polierschmarre an meiner geliebten Mk V die durch den unvorsichtigen Einsatz der Proxxon für immer an prominenter Stelle zu sehen sein wird
> Anhang anzeigen 397441
> 
> 
> Edit: Für immer, immer, immer und ewig. An jedem Tag am Wasser. Auf jedem Fangbild. Immer.



Dabei dachte ich stets, dass diese prominente Scharte von deinen häufig gezeigten "Ich posiere martialisch mit meiner Rute zwischen den Zähnen" Fotos herrührt.

Man munkelt für die Fraktion der besonders verbissenen Spin- & Flyboys wird es im Zubehör demnächst spezielle Knirscherschienen geben, damit deren teuren Blanks von Sädsch & Co. zukünftig keinen Schaden mehr nehmen.


----------



## Niklas32 (30. Januar 2022)

Moin. 
Liegt der Reiz eigentlich im selber Sammeln der Federn? 
Ansonsten hat mein Vater ein paar Enten und zwei Gänse. Da könnte ich im Gehege gern mal nach Federn schauen, falls wer grad welche braucht. Weihnachten ist natürlich grad vorbei. Da gibt es auch viele Federn


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Liegt der Reiz eigentlich im selber Sammeln der Federn?



Also bei mir schon. Es macht doch Spaß draußen seine Augen offen zu halten und eventuell eine tolle Feder zu finden. Eine wo man denkt, das könnte doch mal eine tolle Liftpose werden.

Außerdem habe ich ja nüscht, wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Tobias85 (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Für immer, immer, immer und ewig. An jedem Tag am Wasser. Auf jedem Fangbild. Immer.


Nicht für immer und ewig


----------



## Tobias85 (30. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Liegt der Reiz eigentlich im selber Sammeln der Federn?
> Ansonsten hat mein Vater ein paar Enten und zwei Gänse. Da könnte ich im Gehege gern mal nach Federn schauen, falls wer grad welche braucht. Weihnachten ist natürlich grad vorbei. Da gibt es auch viele Federn


Sehr freundliches Angebot, aber ob da bei zwei Gänsen so viel rumkommt? Ich wohn ja nah am Steinhuder Meer, da überwintert so einiges an Federvieh. Glaube ich würde auch dort erstmal schauen, weil selbst gesammelt ist natürlich schon irgendwo nice.


----------



## Niklas32 (30. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sehr freundliches Angebot, aber ob da bei zwei Gänsen so viel rumkommt? Ich wohn ja nah am Steinhuder Meer, da überwintert so einiges an Federvieh. Glaube ich würde auch dort erstmal schauen, weil selbst gesammelt ist natürlich schon irgendwo nice.


Keine Ahnung. Habe mich noch nie wirklich nach den Federn umgesehen, vermutlich aber eher keine großen Mengen. Mengen fallen eher an, falls es übers Jahr mal ein kleines Fleischhüngerchen gibt. 

Ja, mit dem selber Sammeln kann ich auf jeden Fall gut nachempfinden. Würde mir denke ich auch so gehen.


----------



## Astacus74 (30. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gänsefedern bevorzugt während der Mauser, ansonsten eben mit der Mauser.


Gefällt mir, ich muß mal schauen jetzt im Frühjahr sollten bei mir an der Jeetzel sich auch wieder ein paar Gänse einfinden, das heißt beim
Gassiegehen an der Jeetzel Augen auf mal sehen was da so rum liegt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason (31. Januar 2022)

Die reichen schon zum bauen. 








						50x Weiß Federn Gans 15cm-20cm Natürliche Gänsefeder Schmuckfedern Deko  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 50x Weiß Federn Gans 15cm-20cm Natürliche Gänsefeder Schmuckfedern Deko in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (31. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die reichen schon zum bauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die wären mir zu klein, bzw. Der nutzbare Teil des Kiels zu dünn und instabil nach entfernen der Fiebern.
Für zarte Formen wie den crowquill a la 'topper' Harris vmtl aber genau richtig.
Ich benutze diese hier für meine kräftige Version:








						20 GROSSE GÄNSEFEDERN BASTELN SCHREIBFEDER OSTEREIER B-WARE  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 20 GROSSE GÄNSEFEDERN BASTELN SCHREIBFEDER OSTEREIER B-WARE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Jason (31. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die wären mir zu klein, bzw. Der nutzbare Teil des Kiels zu dünn und instabil nach entfernen der Fiebern.
> Für zarte Formen wie den crowquill a la 'topper' Harris vmtl aber genau richtig.
> Ich benutze diese hier für meine kräftige Version:
> 
> ...


Ja, du hast recht. Die sind besser. Ich selber habe meine immer von dawurzelsepp bekommen. Lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (31. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die reichen schon zum bauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir unsicher, ob ich derzeit Federn aus China bestellen wollen würde   

Morgen schon kommt mein neues Spielzeug und ich bin schon ganz euphorisch!


----------



## Minimax (31. Januar 2022)

Sohoo,
getragen vom Posenbauvirus bin ich heut zum Künstlerbedarfsladen gefahren, und hab mir ein Fläschen der weissen Supertusche geholt, und neues Balsarohmaterial. Eigentlich müsste ich noch einige Avons bauen, aber ich brauch ne Pause und werde mir einen kleinen Vorrat Trotter/Balsas herstellen. Und auf Ebay hab ich mir ein Gebinde Pfauenkiele besorgt- ich muss endlich mal auch hinsichtlich Stillwasserposen experimentieren.


----------



## Jason (31. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sohoo,
> getragen vom Posenbauvirus bin ich heut zum Künstlerbedarfsladen gefahren, und hab mir ein Fläschen der weissen Supertusche geholt, und neues Balsarohmaterial. Eigentlich müsste ich noch einige Avons bauen, aber ich brauch ne Pause und werde mir einen kleinen Vorrat Trotter/Balsas herstellen. Und auf Ebay hab ich mir ein Gebinde Pfauenkiele besorgt- ich muss endlich mal auch hinsichtlich Stillwasserposen experimentieren.


Da kannst du dich Glücklich schätzen, das so ein Laden bei dir in der Nähe ist. Hatten wir auch mal, der hat aber dicht gemacht. Denn ich benötige noch Balsastäbe, am liebsten rund. Im Netz hab ich rumgestöbert, aber nichts 
gescheites gefunden. Hat jemand eine gute Adresse? Mir geht so langsam das Material aus und da will ich vorsorgen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (31. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich Glücklich schätzen, das so ein Laden bei dir in der Nähe ist. Hatten wir auch mal, der hat aber dicht gemacht. Denn ich benötige noch Balsastäbe, am liebsten rund. Im Netz hab ich rumgestöbert, aber nichts
> gescheites gefunden. Hat jemand eine gute Adresse? Mir geht so langsam das Material aus und da will ich vorsorgen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, sehr praktisch der Laden- aber natürlich waren die 15x15mm Stäbe alle, also musste ich auf die blöden 15x20 zurückgreifen.

Mit Balsa Rundstäben siehts in der Tat mau aus. Aber Nimm doch quadratstäbe. Mit deiner Drechselbank und etwas Schmirgelpapier bist Du doch der Meister der Rundstäbe.


----------



## Jason (31. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber Nimm doch quadratstäbe. Mit deiner Drechselbank und etwas Schmirgelpapier bist Du doch der Meister der Rundstäbe.


Mit den quadratischen arbeite ich schon immer. Du hast Recht, das geht schon, die werde ich mir auch wieder holen müssen, weil die runden echt mau sind. Die Vierkant 40X40, die ich noch habe, kann ich auch zur Not in der länge teilen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch (1. Februar 2022)

Jason 
Hier sind doch welche zu finden:





						Balsa Rundstäbe
					

Balsa Rundstäbe bei MHM-Modellbau  - Kostenloser Versand ab 140 € in Deutschland!



					www.mhm-modellbau.de
				








						Balsa Rundstab | Holzstäbe- und Leisten | Holz | Werkstoffe, Halbzeug, Profile
					

Balsa Rundstab | Holzstäbe- und Leisten | Holz | Werkstoffe, Halbzeug, Profile




					www.modellbau-profi.de


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich Glücklich schätzen, das so ein Laden bei dir in der Nähe ist. Hatten wir auch mal, der hat aber dicht gemacht. Denn ich benötige noch Balsastäbe, am liebsten rund. Im Netz hab ich rumgestöbert, aber nichts
> gescheites gefunden. Hat jemand eine gute Adresse? Mir geht so langsam das Material aus und da will ich vorsorgen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo Jason
Vielleicht hast du ein Modellbaugeschäft in der Nähe. 
Hatte mich mal bei uns eingedeckt. 
Aber die Runden gehen bei mir auch bald aus.
Die sind etwas seltener. 
Quadratische und rechteckige hab ich auch noch Massenhaft. 

Mann kann sie aber auch in Chinesien günstig erwerben. 
€ 2,79  44%OFF | 10/20/50pc Balsa Holz Unfinished Handwerk Runde Sticks Dübel Stange Modell Gebäude
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uJzXLy

Grüße Michi


----------



## jobo61 (1. Februar 2022)

So jetzt habt ihr’s geschafft, und mich auch infiziert.  Die Firma für die kleinen Drechselbänke macht zur Zeit bestimmt super Umsätze
Die ersten Prototypen sind geschliffen.
Morgen kommt der Lack und das Epoxy. 
Morgen geht’s weiter ich brauche kleine Pinsel.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Februar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> So jetzt habt ihr’s geschafft, und mich auch infiziert.  Die Firma für die kleinen Drechselbänke macht zur Zeit bestimmt super Umsätze
> Die ersten Prototypen sind geschliffen.
> Morgen kommt der Lack und das Epoxy.
> Morgen geht’s weiter ich brauche kleine Pinsel.


Ja, das ist ansteckend.
Deine Rohlinge gefallen mir sehr


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Februar 2022)

Meine ersten Gehversuche hab ich auch hinter mir. Staubig isses, muss mal schauen, ob ich einhändig arbeiten kann, um mit der anderen Hand den Staubsauger ranzuhalten. Dann gibts vielleicht später auch erste Bilder.


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Meine ersten Gehversuche hab ich auch hinter mir. Staubig isses, muss mal schauen, ob ich einhändig arbeiten kann, um mit der anderen Hand den Staubsauger ranzuhalten. Dann gibts vielleicht später auch erste Bilder.


Ich schleife mit einer Hand und mit der anderen halte ich den Sauger direkt drüber. 
Bin gespannt auf deine ersten Werke. 
Wenn ich gleich von der Arbeit komme mach ich auch weiter. Hab noch einen langen Weg vor mir, aber es wird. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab noch einen langen Weg vor mir, aber es wird.


Ja nee, iss klar.
Wohin denn?
Vom Meister zum Großmeister?
Deine Teile sind doch schon ganz nah an der Perfektion...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja nee, iss klar.
> Wohin denn?
> Vom Meister zum Großmeister?
> Deine Teile sind doch schon ganz nah an der Perfektion...



Noch ist Jason ja auf Arbeit, ich glaube er meinte seinen Heimweg.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf deine ersten Werke.


Die ersten drei sind gedreht und weiß grundiert. morgen sollte die Bemalung fertig werden, dann präsentiere ich sie mal. Lackieren kann ich sie ja auch hinterher.

Ärgerlich nur, dass ich keine Rundhölzer habe, sondern ein 1,5cm dickes Balsabrett, aus dem ich mir Klötze rausschneide. Das anfängliche Drechseln, bis die Stücke erstmal rund sind, ist schon relativ nervig. Aber es macht Spaß zu sehen, wie aus dem Klotz langsam was brauchbares wird.


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Noch ist Jason ja auf Arbeit, ich glaube er meinte seinen Heimweg.


Eigentlich meinte ich das vollenden dieser Charge Posen mit dem weitem Weg. Ihr wisst ja, was die Genauigkeit meiner Posen angeht, da bin ich sehr pingelig. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2022)

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Einmal nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für solche Fälle nutze ich den vorhandenen Schleifstaub..vermische diesen mit Leim und trage ihn auf die Stellen auf, nach Aushärten wird nochmal geschliffen.

Fall du günstig Balsarundstäbe suchst, die Seite kan ich dir empfehlen..hab dort schon öfters Material geordert.





						Balsa-Rundstäbe - Balsabaum-shop.de
					

Balsa,Balsarundstäbe,Balsarundholz,Balsastangen,1m,1000mm,2-30mm Durchmesser.




					balsabaum-shop.de


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle nutze ich den vorhandenen Schleifstaub..vermische diesen mit Leim und trage ihn auf die Stellen auf, nach Aushärten wird nochmal geschliffen.
> 
> Fall du günstig Balsarundstäbe suchst, die Seite kan ich dir empfehlen..hab dort schon öfters Material geordert.
> 
> ...


Du lebst ja auch noch. Schön, was von dir zu hören. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2022)

Ich lese schon hier noch ab und zu, auch wenn ich selbst kaum Zeit für Basteleien und Angeln habe.


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Fall du günstig Balsarundstäbe suchst, die Seite kan ich dir empfehlen..hab dort schon öfters Material geordert.


Ab 22mm aufwärts leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Alles andere ist mir zu dünn. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (2. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ab 22mm aufwärts leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Alles andere ist mir zu dünn.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hier der hat noch 25er verfügbar, reicht dir das Jason  ?





						Balsa Rundstab | Holzstäbe- und Leisten | Holz | Werkstoffe, Halbzeug, Profile
					

Balsa Rundstab | Holzstäbe- und Leisten | Holz | Werkstoffe, Halbzeug, Profile




					www.modellbau-profi.de


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Hier der hat noch 25er verfügbar, reicht dir das Jason  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am Samstag geht es in ein Modellbau Geschäft. Wir sind unterwegs und dann verbinde ich das mit einem Besuch in dem Laden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ab 22mm aufwärts leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Alles andere ist mir zu dünn.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wußte gar nicht das du solche Durchmesser verarbeitest. 
Ich selbst habe Durchmesser ab 20mm eher selten in Verwendung, da ab hier das Material deutlichst im Preis ansteigt.
In den meisten Fällen genügt mir auch 15mm, da kostet ein Rundstab nur noch 1/3 von einem mit 25mm. 
Seit geraumer Zeit benutze ich auch hier Alternativen wie Abachi, man büßt etwas an Tragkraft gegenüber Balsa dabei ein, hat aber deutlich robustere Bodys.
Und wenn es wirklich dicker werden soll nehme ich halt Ureol (ähnlich wie Rohacell), davon hab ich genug lagernd. Da kann ich problemlos bis 40mm Durchmesser dann hochgehen.


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Seit geraumer Zeit benutze ich auch hier Alternativen wie Abachi, man büßt etwas an Tragkraft gegenüber Balsa dabei ein, hat aber deutlich robustere Bodys.


Oha, das hört sich interessant an. Ist dieses Abachi denn ebenso leicht zu bearbeiten wie Balsa, also auf der Drechselbank rein mit Schmirgeln?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2022)

Abachi ist fester wie Balsa. Du kannst es auch rein schmirgeln, wird aber mehr Zeit beanspruchen. Dafür ist es gleichmäßig in der Struktur, während Balsa alle paar Zentimeter unterschiedlich sein kann (und auch oft ist bei der Ware die wir verarbeiten).
Eigentlich muß Abachi sogar weniger geschliffen werden, da man sich das mehrmalige Zwischenschleifen größtenteils klemmen kann..die Fasern stellen sich nur geringfügig auf im Gegensatz zu Balsa. Sprich einmal Schnellschleifgrund genügt aus vor dem Farbauftrag/Klarlack.
Du kannst es sauber bohren ohne das dir der Bohrer wegläuft oder dir das Holz ausbricht.

Das einzige was man eben dabei beachten muß ist eben der etwas geringere Auftrieb gegenüber Balsa. Im groben sind das etwa 2/3 bis 3/4 vom Balsa. Wo ich aus Balsa ne 8g Pose draus mache, kommt mit Abachi 5-6g halt raus bei gleichem Durchmesser.

Ein paar der zuletzt hier gezeigten Posen meinerseits sind aus Abachi gewesen, die letzte Pose im natürlichen look die ich Thomas. geschickt hatte, ist auch aus Abachi.


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Abachi ist fester wie Balsa. Du kannst es auch rein schmirgeln, wird aber mehr Zeit beanspruchen. Dafür ist es gleichmäßig in der Struktur, während Balsa alle paar Zentimeter unterschiedlich sein kann (und auch oft ist bei der Ware die wir verarbeiten).
> Eigentlich muß Abachi sogar weniger geschliffen werden, da man sich das mehrmalige Zwischenschleifen größtenteils klemmen kann..die Fasern stellen sich nur geringfügig auf im Gegensatz zu Balsa. Sprich einmal Schnellschleifgrund genügt aus vor dem Farbauftrag/Klarlack.
> Du kannst es sauber bohren ohne das dir der Bohrer wegläuft oder dir das Holz ausbricht.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die genaue Beschreibung- ich habe mir flugs ein paar Leisten zum experimentieren bestellt, ich habe einen Posentyp im Blick, bei dem die höhere Festigkeit von Vorteil wäre. Schön das Du Dich mal wider meldest,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> die letzte Pose im natürlichen look die ich @Thomas. geschickt hatte, ist auch aus Abachi.


*war* aus Abachi


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> *war* aus Abachi


Was ist denn so traurig daran? Ich besorge mir auch das Holz, da ich darauf neugierig geworden bin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Was ist denn so traurig daran? Ich besorge mir auch das Holz, da ich darauf neugierig geworden bin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


war die beste Pose die ich hatte, nicht kaputt zukriegen schlicht schön und zu allem zu gebrauchen, ein Hänger und wech ist sie, dat hat man nun davon wenn man auf euch hört, die Dinger sind zum fischen


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war die beste Pose die ich hatte, nicht kaputt zukriegen schlicht schön und zu allem zu gebrauchen, ein Hänger und wech ist sie, dat hat man nun davon wenn man auf euch hört, die Dinger sind zum fischen


Oh, mein Beileid. Von diesem herben Verlust wusste ich nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war die beste Pose die ich hatte, nicht kaputt zukriegen schlicht schön und zu allem zu gebrauchen, ein Hänger und wech ist sie, dat hat man nun davon wenn man auf euch hört, die Dinger sind zum fischen


Das war die hier, richtig? Ein wirklich sehr schönes Stück, und man sieht ihr direkt an warum sie für die Kleinflußdöbelei vielfältig einsetzbar ist. 


Thomas. schrieb:


> Bimmelrudi, Pose#
> 
> 
> mittlerweile meine Lieblings Allround Pose für mein Döbelflüßchen ob gerade schnellfließend, still, hoch oder niedrig Wasser ist das Teil von Rudi, sollte ich diese mal verlieren oder zerstören(fast unmöglich), hätte ich keine Hemmungen zu Betteln um so eine wider zu bekommen.  einfach Perfekt
> Anhang anzeigen 391181


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2022)

Das ist ne Balsapose aus einem Stück.
Wenn Thomas. wirklich eine Abachipose meint, dann kann es nur diese



gewesen sein, denn jene hab ich ihm mal geschickt. Alle andren waren immer aus Balsa.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax wenn du die beiden Bilder vergrößerst und vergleichts siehst du den Unterschied in der Maserung Abachi ist gleichmäßig 
und viel feiner.
Aber beides schöne Posen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Minimax wenn du die beiden Bilder vergrößerst und vergleichts siehst du den Unterschied in der Maserung Abachi ist gleichmäßig
> und viel feiner.
> Aber beides schöne Posen
> 
> ...





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das ist ne Balsapose aus einem Stück.
> Wenn Thomas. wirklich eine Abachipose meint, dann kann es nur diese
> Anhang anzeigen 397723
> 
> gewesen sein, denn jene hab ich ihm mal geschickt. Alle andren waren immer aus Balsa.


Ah, verstehe, dankeschön.  
Donnerwetter, das ist ja ein Kaventsmann von Pose. Und dabei auch so.. ähm.. nun ja, äh..._ phallisch_


----------



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das ist ne Balsapose aus einem Stück.
> Wenn Thomas. wirklich eine Abachipose meint, dann kann es nur diese
> Anhang anzeigen 397723
> 
> gewesen sein, denn jene hab ich ihm mal geschickt. Alle andren waren immer aus Balsa.


nee die ist in nee Vitrine, die kleine schöne 5gr. ist wech


----------



## Thomas. (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das war die hier, richtig? Ein wirklich sehr schönes Stück, und man sieht ihr direkt an warum sie für die Kleinflußdöbelei vielfältig einsetzbar ist.


ja


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee die ist in nee Vitrine, die kleine schöne 5gr. ist wech
> Anhang anzeigen 397725



okey....ich überleg mir mal was.


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> okey....ich überleg mir mal was.


Hach, ist das schön hier. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> okey....ich überleg mir mal was.


Ich war schon immer scharf auf diese Pose, seit Thomas. sie vorgestellt hat, und dann auch noch so erfolgreich auf Döbel am kleinen Fluss eingesetzt hat. Ich würde mir gerne ein paar Exemplare zum Eigengebrauch nachbauen, wenns ok wäre.

Edit: Insbesondere diesen Typus kann ich mir gut mit dem etwas festeren Abachi vorstellen, zumal ja auch der Fragile Kiel aus dem Stück gefräßt wird und die Silhouette starkt gegliedert ist.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Februar 2022)

So, ich hatte ja Bilder meiner Balsa-Werke versprochen. Versucht habe ich mich zunächst an einer Mini-Avon, einem Bobber (Styrodur) und einer Stipppose. Der Avonpose ist später leider die Antenne weggebrochen, weswegen ich mich nochmal neu an zwei Min-Avons gesetzt habe. Die sehen jetzt zwar eher aus wie ne Stickpose und was schlankes zum Stippen, aber zufrieden bin ich trotzdem.  Farblich war ich wenig kreativ und habe mich an einfarbige Bemalungen in Chromgrün und Ultramarin gehalten, beide etwas aufgehellt.





Posenquartett im kreativen Chaos, Bobber mit Schokoladenseite nach vorn

Die Posen dürften wohl alle zwischen 1 und 2 g tragen bei 12cm Länge (Bobber 6cm). Die zwiebelförmige Stipppose hatte ich zuerst mit den beiliegenden Drechselwerkzeugen geformt und dann erst mit Schmirgelpapier geglättet, die anderen beiden Balsaposen wurden von Anfang an nur mit Schmirgelpapier geformt. Den Unterschied in der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit kann man denke ich recht deutlich sehen.

Mit der Drechselbank bin ich soweit auch zufrieden. Da ich die Balsaklötze auf eine Achse gespießt und nicht eingespannt habe, brauchte ich eine passende Führung für die Achse auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Dazu habe ich einfach ein Stück Papier zusammengerollt und in das Kugellager geklemmt, wo sonst der Spike drinsteckt. Durch das Loch mittig in der Papierrolle ließen sich sowohl Zahnstocher als auch Fahrradspeiche durchstecken und konnten darin frei drehen.





Mini-Avon im Gegenlager aus Papier

Eventuell wird gleich noch die erste Schicht Klarlack aufgetragen, dann könnte ich morgen früh schonmal die Tragkraft testen, mal schaun. Der blauen Stick-Avon ist leider beim Lackieren der Zahnstocher-Kiel gebrochen, konnte aber wieder geklebt werden. Ob ich sie aber dann tatsächlich am Wasser einsetzen werde steht deswegen noch in den Sternen.​


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> So, ich hatte ja Bilder meiner Balsa-Werke versprochen. Versucht habe ich mich zunächst an einer Mini-Avon, einem Bobber (Styrodur) und einer Stipppose. Der Avonpose ist später leider die Antenne weggebrochen, weswegen ich mich nochmal neu an zwei Min-Avons gesetzt habe. Die sehen jetzt zwar eher aus wie ne Stickpose und was schlankes zum Stippen, aber zufrieden bin ich trotzdem.  Farblich war ich wenig kreativ und habe mich an einfarbige Bemalungen in Chromgrün und Ultramarin gehalten, beide etwas aufgehellt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397727
> 
> ...


na also, das ist doch schon ganz schön für den Anfang. Ich glaube, das besonders die zweite Pose von rechts eine sehr gute Strömungspose sein wird. Die Übergänge vom Kiel zum Körper sind sehr harmonisch gestaltet.  Prima Idee mit der Papierrolle.
Ein Hauch konstruktiver Kritik muss sein: Versuche einmal, den Posen mit wirklich feinem Schmirgli, 600er oder 1000er noch ein superfeines Finish zu verpassen, und den Farbauftrag dünner hinzubekommen (Ich sehe im Hintergrund Tuben, um was für Farben handelt es sich?).
Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zu Deinen ersten Exemplaren 

herzlich,
Minimax

Edit: Ich ärgere mich gerade über mich selbst, das ich nie gelernt habe, längere Balsastücke gerade zu durchbohren, und dann "auf dem Kiel" zu schleifen. das muss ich auch noch mal lernen, dann stehen mir auch feinere Muster wie zB. deine Stipp-pose ganz rechts offen.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank!​


Minimax schrieb:


> Versuche einmal, den Posen mit wirklich feinem Schmirgli, 600er oder 1000er noch ein superfeines Finish zu verpassen​


Ich hab 1000er benutzt  Allerdings wasserfestes Schleifpapier - das normale gabs nicht annähernd in so feinen Körnungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Wasserfestigkeit es vielleicht fürs Trockenschleifen unbrauchbar macht. Die zweite Pose von rechts hat eine wirklich nur hauchdünne Farbschicht, die hab ich beim bemalen eingespannt und rotieren lassen. Die blaue Pose hat aber wie du erkannt hast eine sehr dicke Farbschicht, weil ich sie zuerst viel zu dunkel bemalt hatte und statt abschleifen einfach noch eine zweite Schicht drüberlackiert und dann halbwegs plan geschliffen habe. An Farben nutze ich einfache wasserbasierte Acrylfarben: Weiß und Leuchtorange von Revell (Revell Aquacolor), der Rest Noname in diesen kleinen Tuben.​


Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Ich ärgere mich gerade über mich selbst, das ich nie gelernt habe, längere Balsastücke gerade zu durchbohren, und dann "auf dem Kiel" zu schleifen. das muss ich auch noch mal lernen, dann stehen mir auch feinere Muster wie zB. deine Stipp-pose ganz rechts offen.​


Ich habe dazu eine Fahrradspeiche eingespannt, die Papierhalterung etwa 10cm vor das Ende gesetzt und die Speiche so bei 1200 U/min als Bohrer genutzt. Klappt ganz gut, den Balsaklotz kann man freihand ziemlich präzise auf den Bohrer führen. Dabei nicht nur von oben, sondern auch von der Seite schauen, damit die Bohrung wirklich grade wird. Und eine kleiner Ansatzpunkt (kurz mit nem Stift reindrücken) auf der Stirnseite des Balsaklotzes hilft, wirklich mittig reinzugehen und nicht gleich zu Anfang zu verrutschen.​


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> Ich hab 1000er benutzt ​


Hmmm(_Lesebrille-bedächtig-abnehmen_), hm-hm-hm-hm(_knabbern am Brillenbügel, Blick zur Zimmerdecke)_, vielleicht, vielleicht (_im Wortrythmus die Brille leicht schwenken_) solltest Du einmal mehr Pression mit den Schleifpapier ausüben? (_Bügelende an die Unterlippe, fester Blick aufs Gegenüber_) nach einer 1000er Schleifung (_Brille auf Stirn, zurücklehnen, mit den Händen Westenaufschläge greifen_) sollte der Balsarohling auf der Drechselbank eigentlich sogar einen leichten Glanz aufweisen.
Stell doch einmal ein Bild von einem fertig geschliffenen Posenkörper ohne Farbe oder Lack ein _(Brille auf äußerste Nasenspitze, besorgter-Joschka-Fischer-Blick)_.
Hg
Mini


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Februar 2022)

Also von Glanz kann hier absolut keine Rede sein. Ich werd nachher nochmal was schleifen und dann präsentieren.


----------



## Blueser (3. Februar 2022)

Was benutzt ihr so als Klarlack für den Abschluss? Meine Vorstellungen wären Boots- oder PU-Lack. Letzterer wäre mein Favorit, damit hatte ich zu DDR-Zeiten meine Eigenbau-Wobbler lackiert. Die sehen immer noch top aus ...


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Februar 2022)

Glatt wie ein Babypopo (mit nur leichtem Flaum durch ein paar Balsa-Fasern). Anscheinend hab ich vorher einfach nicht ausreichend lang/fest genug geschliffen.







Blueser schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr so als Klarlack für den Abschluss? Meine Vorstellungen wären Boots- oder PU-Lack. Letzterer wäre mein Favorit, damit hatte ich zu DDR-Zeiten meine Eigenbau-Wobbler lackiert. Die sehen immer noch top aus ...


Ich habe jetzt Albrecht Holz PU-Klarlack tuchmatt (ich mag matt eher als glänzend), Bimmelrudi empfahl und Jason nutzt Renovo Klarlack hochglänzend, ein Alkydharz-Lack.


----------



## Jason (3. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 
In einem Stück gedrechselt, die ist dir gut gelungen. Da hab ich mich noch nicht dran getraut, aber was ist mit deiner Drehbank passiert? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Glatt wie ein Babypopo (mit nur leichtem Flaum durch ein paar Balsa-Fasern). Anscheinend hab ich vorher einfach nicht ausreichend lang/fest genug geschliffen.
> Anhang anzeigen 397738
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schon deine ersten Werke   

Ich nehm auch nur 1000er Wasserschmirgel aus der Kfz Abteilung. 
Im Holzabteil geht das bei uns bis 400.

Ich schleife grob mit 400 vor.
Da geht das schnell.
Dann 1000.

Der letzte Rohling sieht Klasse aus  .


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Glatt wie ein Babypopo (mit nur leichtem Flaum durch ein paar Balsa-Fasern). Anscheinend hab ich vorher einfach nicht ausreichend lang/fest genug geschliffen.
> Anhang anzeigen 397738


Ja, das ist schön glatt jetzt- ich hatte mich unklar ausgedrückt, ich meinte keinen Ganz, sondern diesen seidigen Schimmer, dem dein Rohling jetzt zeigt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich war schon immer scharf auf diese Pose, seit Thomas. sie vorgestellt hat, und dann auch noch so erfolgreich auf Döbel am kleinen Fluss eingesetzt hat. Ich würde mir gerne ein paar Exemplare zum Eigengebrauch nachbauen, wenns ok wäre.
> 
> Edit: Insbesondere diesen Typus kann ich mir gut mit dem etwas festeren Abachi vorstellen, zumal ja auch der Fragile Kiel aus dem Stück gefräßt wird und die Silhouette starkt gegliedert ist.



Nur zu, ich hab da ja keine Patentrechte drauf oder erhebe irgendwelche obskrusen Ansprüche.



Blueser schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr so als Klarlack für den Abschluss? Meine Vorstellungen wären Boots- oder PU-Lack. Letzterer wäre mein Favorit, damit hatte ich zu DDR-Zeiten meine Eigenbau-Wobbler lackiert. Die sehen immer noch top aus ...



Das hängt bei mir ganz stark vom verwendeten Material für den Korpus ab. Ich hab da mittlerweile unterschiedliche Klarlacke in Verwendung, je nachdem ob ich aus Balsa, Abachi, Ureol oder anderweitigen Hartschaum fertige.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> aber was ist mit deiner Drehbank passiert?


Ich glaub das sind Farbspritzer vom ersten lackieren, wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte er glaub ich geschrieben


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Tobias85
> In einem Stück gedrechselt, die ist dir gut gelungen. Da hab ich mich noch nicht dran getraut, aber was ist mit deiner Drehbank passiert?





Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sind Farbspritzer vom ersten lackieren, wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte er glaub ich geschrieben


Genau so siehts aus. Die Drechselbank kann ja nicht langsamer als 1200? U/min. und jedes bisschen zu viel an Farbe auf dem Pinsel verteilt sie dann direkt auf sich selbst, auf dem Schreibtisch, auf der Brille... Inzwischen halte ich bei Bemalen auf der Spritzseite einen alten Plastikdeckel neben die Pose und trage die Farbe nur noch hauchdünn auf. Dann sind eben 4-5 Schichten nötig, bis das Orange schön intensiv leuchtet, aber dafür trocknen die einzelnen Schichten auch binnen weniger Minuten durch.


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Die Drechselbank kann ja nicht langsamer als 1200? U/min. und jedes bisschen zu viel an Farbe auf dem Pinsel verteilt sie dann direkt auf sich selbst, auf dem Schreibtisch, auf der Brille... Inzwischen halte ich bei Bemalen auf der Spritzseite einen alten Plastikdeckel neben die Pose und trage die Farbe nur noch hauchdünn auf. Dann sind eben 4-5 Schichten nötig, bis das Orange schön intensiv leuchtet, aber dafür trocknen die einzelnen Schichten auch binnen weniger Minuten durch.


Du kannst ja die Pose bemalen, indem du die Drehbank ausgeschaltet lässt, die obenstehenden Seite bemalst und dann ein Stück weiterdrehst und so fort. Und wenn alles trocken ist, bringst du bei eingeschalteter Bank nur noch feine präzise schwarze Trennlinien an. Wobei ich da immer Trennlinien aus gewickeltem Garn empfehlen würde.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schön glatt jetzt- ich hatte mich unklar ausgedrückt, ich meinte keinen Ganz, sondern diesen seidigen Schimmer, dem dein Rohling jetzt zeigt



Die "Glätte" ist aber auch schnell wieder dahin wenn man es so lässt. Balsa ist offenporig, saugt Flüssgkeiten auf wie ein Schwamm und stellt danach die Fasern auf. Das sollte man entsprechend versiegeln, zb. durch mehrfachen Einsatz von Schnellschleifgrund und ähnlichen Dingen. Es gibt auch speziell für Balsa entsprechende Dinge im Modellbau. Und danach muß immer wieder geschliffen werden, nur so bleibt die Oberfläche auch später noch glatt.
Ansonsten entsteht beim Farb/Lackauftrag eine unschöne rauhe Oberfläche...das fühlt sich teiweise an wie grobes Sandpapier.
Für Balsa brauch man auch kein 1000er Schleifpapier, 400er ist vollkommen ausreichend (ich nehme maximal 320er bei Balsa). Viel wichtiger ist nicht zu viel Druck auszuüben und nicht mit zu hohen Umdrehungszahlen zu schleifen. Die Hitzeentwicklung ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Oje, ich hau einfach immer zweidrei Schichten Klarlack drauf, und dann find ichs schön glatt.
Bei der zu bemalenden Antenne grundier ich zweimal mit airbrushtusche, die wird aufgesogen und deckt dann auch entsprechend, dann einmal leicht geschliffen und dann kommt der Mehrschichtige Farbautrag.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2022)

Spätestens bei Abachi wirst du es etwas anders machen müssen.

PS: Sofern meine Posen farblich gestaltet werden, folgt immer eine komplett weiße Grundierung (inkl. kurzem Nachschliff), dann der entsprechende Farbauftrag und zum Schluss eine einzige Schicht Klarlack. Mehr Klarlack war noch nie nötig für mich, egal welche Viskosität der Lack hatte.
Bleibt der Korpus ungefärbt, wird deutlich mehr zwischen versiegelt und geschliffen bis die Oberfläche entsprechend dicht ist. Auch dann kommt nur eine einzige Klarlackschicht drauf, mehr ist überhaupt nicht nötig.
Die Vorarbeit ist viel wichtiger wie das Lackieren später.


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Spätestens bei Abachi wirst du es etwas anders machen müssen.


Ja, ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Wunderholz, das klappt schon irgendwie 
Ergibt so viele tolle Materialien, dieses nette Bündel ist mir gestern ins Haus getrudelt- Waggler, ich komme


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du kannst ja die Pose bemalen, indem du die Drehbank ausgeschaltet lässt, die obenstehenden Seite bemalst und dann ein Stück weiterdrehst und so fort. Und wenn alles trocken ist, bringst du bei eingeschalteter Bank nur noch feine präzise schwarze Trennlinien an. Wobei ich da immer Trennlinien aus gewickeltem Garn empfehlen würde.


Eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Bemalen auf der Drehbank, die Farben lassen sich so viel dünner und gleichmäßiger auftragen als ich das per Hand hinbekommen würde - und nichts anderes wäre "bemalen, weiterdrehen, bemalen, weiter drehen, ..." ja. Das Spritzen hab ich ja mit entsprechend wenig Farbe am Pinsel jetzt auch im Griff. Nur an den Übergangsbereichen zwischen Farben kommt es immer wieder zu nicht ganz sauberen Kanten, wegen der Fasern und minimalsten Unebenheiten im Material - bei der Drehzahl rast der Pinsel da einfach drüber und die "Täler" bleiben unbemalt. Danke Bimmelrudi für den Hinweis mit dem versiegeln und Zwischenschleifen, das dürfte dieses Problem lösen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Wunderholz, das klappt schon irgendwie
> Ergibt so viele tolle Materialien, dieses nette Bündel ist mir gestern ins Haus getrudelt- Waggler, ich komme
> Anhang anzeigen 397766



Wunderholz wäre übertrieben, es ist halt anders wie Balsa.
Nur gut das ich nix mit Federn am Hut habe.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

So,meine neue ist fertig  .


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So,meine neue ist fertig  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397832


Oh, wunderhübsch.  Wir haben ja alle so unsere "Markenzeichen" an unseren Posen. Für mich wird dieses schöne, tiefe Burgunderrot des Bodies immer mit Forelle74-Posen verknüpft sein.

Ich sehe, das deine Avon Interpretation sehr nahe an dem Original von 'Topper' Harris liegt. Wie würdest Du die Tragkraft einschätzen?

Meine Avons sind dagegen grobe Bojen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So,meine neue ist fertig  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397832



Wirklich sehr schön! Weiter so.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2022)

⁸


Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, wunderhübsch.  Wir haben ja alle so unsere "Markenzeichen" an unseren Posen. Für mich wird dieses schöne, tiefe Burgunderrot des Bodies immer mit Forelle74-Posen verknüpft sein.
> 
> Ich sehe, das deine Avon Interpretation sehr nahe an dem Original von 'Topper' Harris liegt. Wie würdest Du die Tragkraft einschätzen?
> 
> Meine Avons sind dagegen grobe Bojen



Dankeschön. 
Ja Langsam komme ich in nen Stil der mir sehr gefällt. 
Hab heute wieder einige Krähen Federn hergerichtet. 

Ich " spezialisiere" mich ja auf Bachposen, für sämtliche Situationen. 

Vielleicht so 1- 1,5g .
Weiß nicht genau. 
Morgen werde ich sie mal baden wenn alles ordentlich trocken ist.
Dan geb ich hier Bescheid. 




Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schön! Weiter so.


Danke, langsam werden sie besser


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Ich selbst nutze den Motivationsschub, um meine Vorräte für das Jahr aufzustocken. Sicher keine Meisterwerke, aber ein verlässliches Muster, das tut, was es soll, und wie ich es mir vorstelle. Und wenn der Fluß seinen Tribut fordert, dann ist flugs ein neues Exemplar zur Stelle.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sicher keine Meisterwerke, aber ein verlässliches Muster, das tut, was es soll, und wie ich es mir vorstelle. Und wenn der Fluß seinen Tribut fordert, dann ist flugs ein neues Exemplar zur Stelle.


Nana nu stapel mal nicht zu tief also die könntest du locker verkaufen ich kann da keine Fehler sehen sehr saubere Arbeit


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So,meine neue ist fertig  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397832


Sehr schön, dein Stil gefällt mir. Ich finde es echt gut, das sich immer mehr für das Posen bauen interessiert.
Wie ich gerade sehe hat Minimax vorgelegt. Ich verneige mein Hut vor dir. Du hast seht identisch gebaut, eine wie die andere. Ich bin ja auch dran, aber so schnell kann ich das nicht. 




Drei sind im Topf und es werden noch mehr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nana nu stapel mal nicht zu tief also die könntest du locker verkaufen ich kann da keine Fehler sehen sehr saubere Arbeit
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Eben, eben...schlicht muss nicht automatisch einfach heißen. Wenn ich mir überlege, was da eine Arbeit in den Wicklungen steckt und wie präzise die ausgeführt sind - chapeau!

Die @Forellen74-Pose ist aber genauso ein hübches Exemplar geworden


----------



## rule270 (4. Februar 2022)

Hy
Eine gute Methode ist nach dem schleifen mit Stahlwolle zu polieren. Die Methode geht auch am ausgehärtetem Lack als Zwischenschliff oder zum Mattieren.
Bei Balsaholz verwende ich den Schnellschleifgrund von Graubner ( Modellbau). Perfekte Oberflächen werden so erreicht!
Rudi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich selbst nutze den Motivationsschub, um meine Vorräte für das Jahr aufzustocken. Sicher keine Meisterwerke, aber ein verlässliches Muster, das tut, was es soll, und wie ich es mir vorstelle. Und wenn der Fluß seinen Tribut fordert, dann ist flugs ein neues Exemplar zur Stelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! 
Ein Strauß von 14 Avonposen, entspricht das in etwa deinem dem Gott der Döbelei gezollten Jahrestribut?

Die Posen wirken relativ groß bzw. lang, hast Du so kleine Hände oder liegt das an der Perspektive, aus der die Posen fotografiert wurden?


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich selbst nutze den Motivationsschub, um meine Vorräte für das Jahr aufzustocken. Sicher keine Meisterwerke, aber ein verlässliches Muster, das tut, was es soll, und wie ich es mir vorstelle. Und wenn der Fluß seinen Tribut fordert, dann ist flugs ein neues Exemplar zur Stelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - Du hältst da, warscheinlich böse grinsend, 14 Schönheiten in die Kamera...
Echt beeindruckend...


----------



## rule270 (4. Februar 2022)

Hy
Bei de Englischen Posen werde Pfauenfedern eigesetzt. Sin sehr stabil und gut zu bearbeiten.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> warscheinlich böse grinsend


??Nein  eher erleichtert lächelnd, weil ich nun einen ausreichenden Vorrat habe. Wenn der Typ klar und erprobt ist, geht das alles rasch von der Hand.
Und die Ausführung ist nicht übermässig penibel, die Funktion steht im Vordergrund. Ich will mich nicht bei einem Verlust ärgern müssen oder aus Vorsicht 'gefährliche' swims auslassen.


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Posen wirken relativ groß bzw. lang, hast Du so kleine Hände oder liegt das an der Perspektive, aus der die Posen fotografiert wurden?


ja es sind Kräftige Posen die sich über weite Distanzen in starker Strömung behaupten sollen, Für 'Feinarbeit' benutze ich einfache Balsas vom Typ Trotter/Pacemaker (muss ich auch noch wieder aufstocken)
Die Perspektive ist verzerrt, die Gesamtlänge beträgt ca. 18cm wovon ca 7-8cm auf Antenne und Kiel entfallen. Ich hab einst irgendwo hier im thread den Typ mit besserem Bild und Maßstab vorgestellt.


Jason schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dein Stil gefällt mir. Ich finde es echt gut, das sich immer mehr für das Posen bauen interessiert.
> Wie ich gerade sehe hat Minimax vorgelegt. Ich verneige mein Hut vor dir. Du hast seht identisch gebaut, eine wie die andere. Ich bin ja auch dran, aber so schnell kann ich das nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


Makellos! Mir fällt der perfekte Übergang zwischen Body und Kiel auf, wie gestaltet Du den?


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, wunderhübsch.  Wir haben ja alle so unsere "Markenzeichen" an unseren Posen. Für mich wird dieses schöne, tiefe Burgunderrot des Bodies immer mit Forelle74-Posen verknüpft sein.
> 
> Ich sehe, das deine Avon Interpretation sehr nahe an dem Original von 'Topper' Harris liegt. Wie würdest Du die Tragkraft einschätzen?
> 
> Meine Avons sind dagegen grobe Bojen


Jetzt übertreib mal nicht.
Deine Avons sind Wunderschön und nahe an der Perfektion  .

Hier mein Tragkraft Test.
1,03g




Mit dem Köder in Form einer Tungsten Nymphe ist sie dann perfekt austariert. 

Die kleine hat 0,75g .
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße Michi


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn der Typ klar und erprobt ist, geht das alles rasch von der Hand.


Vielleicht wenn man die Hände eines Klavierspielers hat - mit meinen Wurstfingern könnte ich bestenfalls Wallerposen verhackstückeln..


Minimax schrieb:


> die Funktion steht im Vordergrund. Ich will mich nicht bei einem Verlust ärgern müssen oder aus Vorsicht 'gefährliche' swims auslassen.


Ganz wichtiger Faktor - ich habe schon jetzt Angst vor dem Moment wenn ich das Schmuckstück vom Jason das erste mal fischen werde..


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn man die Hände eines Klavierspielers hat - mit meinen Wurstfingern könnte ich bestenfalls Wallerposen verhackstückeln..


Diese Sache von Talent, Geschicklichkeit, Wurst- oder Klavierfingern ist, glaube ich, ein Mythos. Posenbau ist kein freier Ausdruck, sondern ein technischer, Step-by-Step Vorgang, bei dem es lediglich auf ein gewisses Maß an Sorgfalt ankommt. Man Vergleiche Tobsens Tobias85 24h-Quantensprung von seinen Prototypen zu der nächsten Posengeneration. Absolut beeindruckend.
Ich glaube, die wichtigste Voraussetzung beim Posenbau ist es, eine genaue Vorstellung davon zu haben, welche Pose zu welchem Zweck man bauen möchte, und wie und warum sie sich von ihren käuflichen Vorbildern zu unterscheiden hat.
 Mit einer solchen Blaupause im Kopf ist die Umsetzung nur eine Frage der Geduld.

Eine gute Analogie ist das Fliegenbinden: Am Ende stehen zarte Gebilde von äußerster, penibler Kunstfertigkeit: Die Wahrheit ist, die Flyboys Gestalten ihre Muster nach sehr handfesten Kriterien, von denen die Imitation des Insekts nur ein Aspekt ist: Eine Fliege muss _funktionieren_. Jeder Mensch mit nem Bindestock kann mit 2,3 Techniken herrlichste, das Auge täuschende "Bilder" von Fliegen hervorbringen- aber nur ein Fliegenfischer kann funktionierende, spezialisierte, und fängige Köder bauen.

Und so ists auch mit den Posen, finde ich: Deswegen ist jeder Angler, der oft und gerne mit der Pose fischt, automatisch ein guter Posenbauer, denn er weiss worauf es ankommt.


----------



## rule270 (4. Februar 2022)

Hy
So fing es bei mir an. Mein Lehrmeister hat mich auf den Weg gebracht und ich folgte Ihm...Leider hat sich seine Darstellung für unsere Gewässer usw. nicht mit meinen damaligen Ergebnissen/ Erfahrungen einen anderen Weg aufgezeigt. Ich probiere das aus was sich mir am Markt darstellt und dargestellt hat.
Darauf basieren meine Erfahrungen und "Produkte". Ein schönes Winterhobby.
Schaut in meine Kiste wie vor, dort seht Ihr alles!
Ich denke mal für meinen Teil produziere ich das was ich oder meine " Freunde" benötigen und gebe auch Anleitungen dazu wer möchte.
" Ein Spruch"
er erfahre Angler und das fein abgestimmte Gerät bringen uns zum Erfolg.
Am Ende meiner aktiven Zeit gebe ich gern weiter.
Aber kluge Sprüche einiger "Kollegen" tue ich mir nicht mehr an.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Tricast (4. Februar 2022)

Für die Profis unter Euch:






						dobberbouw.nl - Informationen zum Thema dobberbouw.
					

dobberbouw.nl ist die beste Quelle für alle Informationen die Sie suchen. Von allgemeinen Themen bis hin zu speziellen Sachverhalten, finden Sie auf dobberbouw.nl alles. Wir hoffen, dass Sie hier das Gesuchte finden!




					dobberbouw.nl
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Für die Profis unter Euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Seite  .
Der lebt das.


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Für die Profis unter Euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooler Link, Dankeschön!


----------



## Jason (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Makellos! Mir fällt der perfekte Übergang zwischen Body und Kiel auf, wie gestaltet Du den?


Der Übergang vom Kiel zum Body muss perfekt sein. Das ist die Voraussetzung wenn man sauber mit dem Garn vom Kiel zum Körper wickeln will. Sind da  zu grobe Kanten, dann wird das nichts. Bei den drei Abgebildeten muss noch ein wenig nachgebessert werden, das geht einfach mit Schleifpapier, 400er Körnung. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und wenn ich ordentlich gearbeitet habe, sieht das so aus. So in der Art werde ich alle gestallten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Der Übergang vom Kiel zum Body muss perfekt sein. Das ist die Voraussetzung wenn man sauber mit dem Garn vom Kiel zum Körper wickeln will. Sind da  zu grobe Kanten, dann wird das nichts. Bei den drei Abgebildeten muss noch ein wenig nachgebessert werden, das geht einfach mit Schleifpapier, 400er Körnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das sorgfältig und schön. Das ist Kunstfertigkeit. Poah, ey. Das ist Kunstfertigkeit.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Februar 2022)

Kunstfertigkeit und höchste Präzisionsarbeit. Ich wette, die Spiralabstände sind auf den zehntel Millimeter exakt gleich - mindestens.

An die Taucher unter den Posenlackierern hier: Wie macht ihr das bei Tauchen, nehmt ihr den Lack "wie aus der Dose" oder verdünnt ihr den noch ein wenig, damit er besser rinnt und dünnere Schichten bildet?


----------



## Jason (4. Februar 2022)

Da ich morgen doch nicht in den Bastelladen komme, musste ich mir was einfallen lassen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Not macht erfinderisch. Auf der Art kann ich keinen Verlust verzeichnen. Man spart wo man kann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (4. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kunstfertigkeit und höchste Präzisionsarbeit. Ich wette, die Spiralabstände sind auf den zehntel Millimeter exakt gleich - mindestens.
> 
> An die Taucher unter den Posenlackierern hier: Wie macht ihr das bei Tauchen, nehmt ihr den Lack "wie aus der Dose" oder verdünnt ihr den noch ein wenig, damit er besser rinnt und dünnere Schichten bildet?


Unverdünnt ist er mir zu zäh. Dann dauert es ewig bis die Pose bis zum Schluss abgetropft ist. Ich verdünne ihn mit ca. 10%
Verdünnung. Nach dem eingeben aber lange vermischen. so klappt das bei mir recht gut. Am Anfang meiner Posenbauzeit
habe ich auch unverdünnt lackiert, das Ergebnis war auch OK, aber verdünnt geht es besser und schneller. 
Einer von den Kalweit Brüdern hat den Lack so dünn gemischt, das er bis zu 8 Schichten lackiert hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (4. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich wette, die Spiralabstände sind auf den zehntel Millimeter exakt gleich - mindestens.


Wenn es ans wickeln geht, werde ich immer kribbelig. Wie gesagt, wenn die Vorarbeiten stimmen, haut das schon hin. 
Und wichtig ist ein langer Fingernagel am Daumen, um die Lücken vom Garn zusammen zuschieben. Und das alles unter der Lupe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> An die Taucher unter den Posenlackierern hier: Wie macht ihr das bei Tauchen, nehmt ihr den Lack "wie aus der Dose" oder verdünnt ihr den noch ein wenig, damit er besser rinnt und dünnere Schichten bildet?


Ich bin zwar kein Posenbauer (noch nicht) aber von der Arbeit her wo ich auch mit tauchen/grundieren/lackieren zu tun habe kann ich
dir sagen das wir die Farben auch verdünnen (immer schön die Herstellerangaben beachten) aber wie Jason schon schrieb ist 
verdünnen besser.
Erstens hast du einen besseren Verlauf der Farben und zweitens eine kürzere Trockenzeit, obwohl Trocken ist nicht gleich durchgehärtet
also immer drauf achten was die Hersteller schreiben wenn drauf steht überarbeitbar nach 12 Stunden solltest du so lange warten
und nicht weil der Lack sich trocken anfühlt schon nach 6 Stunden lackieren.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85 (5. Februar 2022)

Danke, dann werd ich mich mal um Verdünner bemühen. Im Datenblatt des Lacks steht nichts dazu, kann ich dann einfach Universalverdünner nutzen? Ist ein lösungsmittelbasierter Lack.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ist ein lösungsmittelbasierter Lack.


Weißt du denn um welches Lösungsmittel es sich handelt?


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tobias85 (5. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Weißt du denn um welches Lösungsmittel es sich handelt?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Nope, aber zum einigen der Geräte wird Terpentinersatz oder Universalverdünnung empfohlen. Damit sollten die ja auch als Verdünnung herhalten können, oder?


----------



## rule270 (5. Februar 2022)

Hy
wohl weiß.
Rudi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ??Nein  eher erleichtert lächelnd, weil ich nun einen ausreichenden Vorrat habe. Wenn der Typ klar und erprobt ist, geht das alles rasch von der Hand.
> Und die Ausführung ist nicht übermässig penibel, die Funktion steht im Vordergrund. Ich will mich nicht bei einem Verlust ärgern müssen oder aus Vorsicht 'gefährliche' swims auslassen.
> 
> ja es sind Kräftige Posen die sich über weite Distanzen in starker Strömung behaupten sollen, Für 'Feinarbeit' benutze ich einfache Balsas vom Typ Trotter/Pacemaker (muss ich auch noch wieder aufstocken)
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese Antwort. 

Zum Trocknen bzw. zum Aufhängen deiner Posen steckst Du in den Kiel unten einen dünnen Draht.
Versiegelst Du diese "Einstichstelle" an der Pose im Anschluss an das Lackieren noch einmal gesondert?


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nope, aber zum einigen der Geräte wird Terpentinersatz oder Universalverdünnung empfohlen. Damit sollten die ja auch als Verdünnung herhalten können, oder?


Da würde ich auch von ausgehen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Unverdünnt ist er mir zu zäh. Dann dauert es ewig bis die Pose bis zum Schluss abgetropft ist. Ich verdünne ihn mit ca. 10%
> Verdünnung. Nach dem eingeben aber lange vermischen. so klappt





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese Antwort.
> 
> Zum Trocknen bzw. zum Aufhängen deiner Posen steckst Du in den Kiel unten einen dünnen Draht.
> Versiegelst Du diese "Einstichstelle" an der Pose im Anschluss an das Lackieren noch einmal gesondert?


Ja, da kommt ganz zum Schluss ein Klecks 2k Kleb drauf, bzw. Ich ditsche das Kielende in die 2k Pfütze. Aber zunächst möchte ich dem Lack noch Zeit geben, evtl. sogar noch eine weitere Dünne Schicht. Das werde ich nach stichprobenartigem Ausbleien entscheiden, so ne Schicht von dem recht zähen Lack, den ich hier ausprobiert habe, bringt schon was auf die Waage. Im Zweifel ist mir geringes Gewicht und Balance wichtiger als Finish und zusätzlicher Schutz.
In Zukunft werde ich wieder dünneren Lack bzw. Wie gerade von den Diskutanten beschrieben, verdünnten Lack verwenden. Das alte Mantra: Mehr Kontrolle.


----------



## heinzi (6. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> In Zukunft werde ich wieder dünneren Lack bzw. Wie gerade von den Diskutanten beschrieben, verdünnten Lack verwenden.


Sorry wenn ich mich hier mal kurz dazu äußere. Ich baue zwar keine Posen, kenne mich aber mit Lacken halbwegs gut aus. Dein Ansatz ist absolut richtig. Gerade beim Lackieren von Holz wird sehr oft ein s.g. Einlassgrund verwendet. Dieser Einlassgrund ist nichts anderes als der stark verdünnte Lack. Dieser stark verdünnte Lack dringt durch das Lösemittel sehr tief in das Holz ein und bringt so schon mal einen guten Schutz und eine Festigkeit., du hast also quasi das Holz auch innen lackiert während ein dicker Lack nur auf der Oberfläche liegt. Wenn du aber solch einen Einlassgrund verwendest, dann muss das Holz nach dem trocknen des Einlassgrundes wieder leicht geschliffen werden. Durch den Einlassgrund werden die Holzfasern wieder aufgestellt und die müssen für eine anschließende Endlackierung wieder gekappt werden. Ansonsten wird es nicht richtig schön glatt und sieht auch nicht so schön aus. Kurz zur Verdünnung eines Lackes. Nach meiner Erfahrung liegt die Verdünnungsgrenze bei einem Lackanteil von 20-30 Prozent. Verdünnt man noch weiter besteht die Gefahr, dass das Lackpolymer vom Lösemittel nicht mehr gehalten werden kann und ausfällt, das System also trübe wird. Meine Lackerfahrung bezieht sich fast ausschließlich auf 1K bzw. 2K Polyurethanlacke, was aus meiner Sicht eh die besten Lacke sind.


----------



## jobo61 (6. Februar 2022)

Hi , ich hab die Tage noch etwas herum gebastelt. Da mir das arbeiten mit der Ständerbohrmaschiene nicht so recht zugesagt hatte. Jetzt klappt’s auch wenn ich auf Grund der Länge des Rohlings von zwei Seiten bohren will. Das einrichten war etwas nervig hat aber geklappt. Ich muss nur mal schauen ob ich ein etwas längeren Bohrer bekomm. 
Aber es geht auch so schon bei längeren Modellen.


----------



## Floma (6. Februar 2022)

Ich war begeistert, was hier zu sehen war. Da konnte ich nicht widerstehen und mit ein paar Schilfrohren vom letzten Herbst, habe ich 3 Posen zustande bekommen. Das ist vor allem eine Verneigung vor den Kunstwerken im Thread.

Herausgekommen ist eine kleinere Pose zum Stippen und zwei "UL-Waggler". Der zweite Waagler war eigentlich der, den ich mit dem größten Aufwand geschliffen, gekittet (oberes Loch), geschliffen, mit Schleifgrundierung geschliffen, ... habe. Dann hab ich aber Wasser rein bekommen und den Rohling auf die Heizung gelegt. Keine 5 Minuten später ist er auf 2 Seiten aufgeplatzt und war mehr oval, als rund. Habe den Rohling erst in die Tonne geworfen, dann aber containert und im "angesagten Used-Look" gestaltet.

PS: im Original glänzen die nicht so extrem, wie auf den Fotos.


----------



## Tobias85 (7. Februar 2022)

Floma: Jetzt mal nicht tiefstapeln, vom kleinen Malheur abgesehen (und die passieren hier sicherlich jedem) hast du doch gute Arbeit verrichtet. Die Mini-Pose gefällt mir besonders. Du hast da einfach einen Spieß durch ein Schilfrohr mit passendem Innendurchmesser gesteckt und dann die Übergänge passend geschliffen?

heinzi: Danke für die Hinweise bezüglich des Verdünnens von Lacken. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man im Extremfall auf 20-30% Lack und 70-80% Verdünnung gehen kann?


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Februar 2022)

Edita


----------



## heinzi (7. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise bezüglich des Verdünnens von Lacken. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man im Extremfall auf 20-30% Lack und 70-80% Verdünnung gehen kann?


Genau, hängt natürlich auch etwas vom Lösemittel ab. Ein gutes und gängiges Lösemittel ist Ethylacetat ( Essigsäureethylester ).


----------



## Tobias85 (7. Februar 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Genau, hängt natürlich auch etwas vom Lösemittel ab. Ein gutes und gängiges Lösemittel ist Ethylacetat ( Essigsäureethylester ).


Das ist schon ne Ansage. Danke nochmals für die Info!


----------



## heinzi (7. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist schon ne Ansage. Danke nochmals für die Info!


Ethylacetat ist in der Lackindustrie mit das weit verbreitete Lösemittel. Damit läßt sich auch gut entfetten und reinigen, z.B. Angelrollen und es ist nicht so aggressiv wie Aceton oder gar Methylenchlorid. Häufig wird ja das Isopropanol genannt. Ist auch ein gängiges Lösemittel im Lackbereich, aber nicht so gut wie Ethylacetat.


----------



## Blueser (7. Februar 2022)

Ich habe tatsächlich noch aus meinen längst vergangenen Zeiten des Lautsprecherbaus eine fast volle Dose PU-Klarlack auf Wasserbasis gefunden. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Lieferung mit dem Balsaholz, um mir meine Knicklichtwaggler selber zu bauen.


----------



## Floma (7. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Floma: Jetzt mal nicht tiefstapeln, vom kleinen Malheur abgesehen (und die passieren hier sicherlich jedem) hast du doch gute Arbeit verrichtet. Die Mini-Pose gefällt mir besonders. Du hast da einfach einen Spieß durch ein Schilfrohr mit passendem Innendurchmesser gesteckt und dann die Übergänge passend geschliffen?
> 
> heinzi: Danke für die Hinweise bezüglich des Verdünnens von Lacken. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man im Extremfall auf 20-30% Lack und 70-80% Verdünnung gehen kann?


Danke dir. Die kleine ist im Hauptteil ein Stück Schilf (mit 2 Gliedern). Weil ich den dünnen Bohrer nicht gefunden habe, steckt oben und unten je die Spitze eines Zahnstochers drin. Das dann entsprechend geschliffen und oben und unten über den Draht noch Wicklungen drauf.
Den Klarlack hätte ich mal besser verdünnt. Mache ich in Zukunft.


----------



## Tobias85 (7. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank, ich glaube, das muss ich auch bei Gelegenheit mal probieren.

An alle: Denkt dran, dass die Zeit jetzt nicht nur perfekt zum Schilf sammeln ist - das gleiche gilt auch für Holundermark. Ich hab mir eben ein wenig zum probieren geholt.


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. Februar 2022)

Die Federkiele sind unten ziemlich stark gebogen.
Laufen die Posen trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ruhig in der Strömung?


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich glaube, das muss ich auch bei Gelegenheit mal probieren.
> 
> An alle: Denkt dran, dass die Zeit jetzt nicht nur perfekt zum Schilf sammeln ist - das gleiche gilt auch für Holundermark. Ich hab mir eben ein wenig zum probieren geholt.


Ich hab noch einiges Hollundermark in der "Schatzkiste".
Ich teste es mal bei Gelegenheit.
Grad ist Abachi dran  .


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Die Federkiele sind unten ziemlich stark gebogen.
> Laufen die Posen trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ruhig in der Strömung?


Das kommt drauf an:
Ich hab auch Federkiele die sind fast Schnur gerade. 
Hab bisher keine vor bzw Nachteile entdecken können.
Ich suche mir immer nicht so ganz arg gebogene raus.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2022)

Hallo 
Hier ist mein neuestes "Werk".





Zum Vergleich nochmal die letzten 3.




2 kleinere Avons für die Bachangelei und ein Federkiel. 
Der Federkiel verträgt 1g.

Bin mal gespannt wie das Abachi Holz im Verhältnis zum Balsa so ist.
Verarbeiten lässt es sich schonmal prima. 
Ich vermute das es etwas mehr trägt?

Bin grad recht "produktiv" zur Zeit. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie das Abachi Holz im Verhältnis zum Balsa so ist.
> Verarbeiten lässt es sich schonmal prima.
> Ich vermute das es etwas mehr trägt?


Leider ist der Gegenteil der Fall da Abachi eine höhere Dichte als Balsa hat trägt es auch weniger

Balsa 40kg-340kg pro Qubikmeter

Abachi 350kg-490kg pro Qubikmeter

Weide 330kg-590kg pro Qubikmeter



Gruß Frank

Ps. Bonggossi (Eisenholz) 1100kg-1200kg pro Kubikmeter


----------



## Mikesch (7. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ps. Bonggossi (Eisenholz) 1100kg-1200kg pro Kubikmeter


Eignet sich bestimmt gut für U-Posen.


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier ist mein neuestes "Werk".
> Anhang anzeigen 398245
> 
> ...


Schöne Posen hast du da gebaut. Sag mir doch bitte, wie lang ist der Federkiel? Schätze, bei einer Tragkraft von 1g, so 20cm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (7. Februar 2022)

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich die fixe Idee, in den Posenbau einzusteigen und habe mir ein paar Balsa-Rohlinge, Ösen und Glasfiber besorgt (von Rizov). 

Ich fürchte aber, das wird nichts. Wer möchte, kann das Material gerne haben. Ungenutzt hier rumliegen muss es nicht. 

Es handelt sich um sehr leichte Stippkörper mit Nullkommairgendwas Gramm.


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich fürchte aber, das wird nichts.


Oh, das ist aber Schade, das du nicht in den Posenbau einsteigen kannst. Woran liegt es? Macht echt Laune, auch wenn mal was schief geht, wie bei mir gerade.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Schöne Posen hast du da gebaut. Sag mir doch bitte, wie lang ist der Federkiel? Schätze, bei einer Tragkraft von 1g, so 20cm.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo Jason
Du kannst aber gut schätzen  .
Der Federkiel hat genau 20cm Länge.


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo Jason
> Du kannst aber gut schätzen  .
> Der Federkiel hat genau 20cm Länge.


Hab schon ein paar gebastelt und in der Länge liegen sie meist so bei dem Gewicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## jobo61 (7. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mal eine Frage?
Wieviel tragen die Federkielposen im Schnitt?
Gruß Jochen


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage?
> Wieviel tragen die Federkielposen im Schnitt?
> Gruß Jochen


Kommt eben auf die Länge an. Wie zuvor erwähnt liegen die Posen bei 20cm um die 1g. Aber zu bedenken ist auch, wie oft man sie lackiert. Je mehr Schichten Lack (verdünnt, oder unverdünnt) desto schwerer werden sie. Dann kommt noch dazu, welches Garn man zum wickeln nimmt, Stärke A oder D. Das sind aber keine Welten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (7. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, das ist aber Schade, das du nicht in den Posenbau einsteigen kannst. Woran liegt es? Macht echt Laune, auch wenn mal was schief geht, wie bei mir gerade.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe bei Rizov nicht nur Baumaterial sondern auch einen ordentlichen Vorrat an  fertigen Posen gekauft und muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich das nicht ansatzweise so gut könnte. 
Es braucht ja auch Zeit und Muse, und eigentlich bin ich mit so vielen Sachen beschäftigt, dass für den Posenbau nicht so viel übrig bleibt.


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Rizov nicht nur Baumaterial sondern auch einen ordentlichen Vorrat an  fertigen Posen gekauft und muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich das nicht ansatzweise so gut könnte.
> Es braucht ja auch Zeit und Muse, und eigentlich bin ich mit so vielen Sachen beschäftigt, dass für den Posenbau nicht so viel übrig bleibt.


Nun pack mal dein Material schön in eine Schuhkarton und verstau ihn. Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch der Kick. Eine Tages kommt die Muse mit dem bauen anzufangen, dann holst du den Karton hervor und freust dich, das du die Sachen doch nicht weggegeben hast. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Nun pack mal dein Material schön in eine Schuhkarton und verstau ihn. Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch der Kick. Eine Tages kommt die Muse mit dem bauen anzufangen, dann holst du den Karton hervor und freust dich, das du die Sachen doch nicht weggegeben hast.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dasselbe wollte ich gerade auch vorschlagen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Februar 2022)

Der wohl überwiegende Teil meines Posenbastelgeraffels liegt in Schuhkartons verstaut. Die Idee mit der einstweiligen Einlagerung finde ich übrigens nicht schlecht. Wer weiß, irgendwann überkommt es Mescalero vielleicht doch noch und dann hat er perfekt abgelagertes Material zur Hand. Das Zeug wird sicherlich nicht schlechter, sofern man es nicht gerade auf dem nicht gedämmten Dachboden oder aber im muffigen Keller verstaut.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Nun pack mal dein Material schön in eine Schuhkarton und verstau ihn. Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch der Kick. Eine Tages kommt die Muse mit dem bauen anzufangen, dann holst du den Karton hervor und freust dich, das du die Sachen doch nicht weggegeben hast.



Diese Idee hatte ich mit meinem Material zum Fliegenbinden auch.
Vor ca. 15 Jahren...


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Diese Idee hatte ich mit meinem Material zum Fliegenbinden auch.
> Vor ca. 15 Jahren...


Und wie schaut es jetzt aus???



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (8. Februar 2022)

Zumindest die Federn werden mit der Zeit von Milben zerfressen, in der Bogensportszene wird dazu geraten, diese einzufrieren um dem Milbenfraß vorzubeugen. Das restliche Material wird ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es jetzt aus???


Vermutlich wie vor 15 Jahren...


Mescalero schrieb:


> in der Bogensportszene wird dazu geraten, diese einzufrieren um dem Milbenfraß vorzubeugen


Da hab ich auch noch einige Hundert rumliegen, und Schäfte und Spitzen...


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Weide 330kg-590kg pro Qubikmeter


Damit hätte eine Pose aus Weide (oder anderem mittelschweren Holz) ja eine größere Masse und mehr Volumen. Wäre sowas nicht hilfreich, wenn man etwas weiter draußen angelt und die Pose etwas zurückhalten möchte? Der durch das Volumen größere Wasserwiderstand und die größere Masse sollten ja dafür sorgen, dass die Pose dabei weniger aus ihrer Bahn gezogen wird.


----------



## jobo61 (8. Februar 2022)

So die Prototypen trocken, die Epoxygrundierung trocknet. Morgen wird gemalt. 
Die sind zwar nicht so schön oldeschool wie die Federkiele. Ich muss halt weit raus und tief runter 6 Meter +/- aktuell.


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> So die Prototypen trocken, die Epoxygrundierung trocknet. Morgen wird gemalt.
> Die sind zwar nicht so schön oldeschool wie die Federkiele. *Ich muss halt weit raus und tief runter 6 Meter +/- aktuel*l.


Das werden ganz wunderbare Heavy-Duty-Langstreckenwaggler. Der Spitzenknubbel ist da unbedingt angebracht


----------



## Jason (8. Februar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> So die Prototypen trocken, die Epoxygrundierung trocknet. Morgen wird gemalt.
> Die sind zwar nicht so schön oldeschool wie die Federkiele. Ich muss halt weit raus und tief runter 6 Meter +/- aktuell.


Du bist recht professionell unterwegs. Diese Waggler werden sich sehen lassen können und ich bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt. 
Was meine Wenigkeit betrifft, hab ich gerade die vierte Flusspose angefertigt. morgen kommt die 5. dran und werden die Spitzen bemalt und danach wickel ich die mal fertig. Dann sehe ich, ob ich bei den nächsten was ändern muss.





Meine Gleichmäßigkeit lässt zu wünschen übrig und ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (8. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Du bist recht professionell unterwegs. Diese Waggler werden sich sehen lassen können und ich bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.
> Was meine Wenigkeit betrifft, hab ich gerade die vierte Flusspose angefertigt. morgen kommt die 5. dran und werden die Spitzen bemalt und danach wickel ich die mal fertig. Dann sehe ich, ob ich bei den nächsten was ändern muss.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja da hast Du Recht! Die Posen sehen absolut ........ aus, die kann man nur verschenken.       

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## jobo61 (9. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Du bist recht professionell unterwegs. Diese Waggler werden sich sehen lassen können und ich bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.
> Was meine Wenigkeit betrifft, hab ich gerade die vierte Flusspose angefertigt. morgen kommt die 5. dran und werden die Spitzen bemalt und danach wickel ich die mal fertig. Dann sehe ich, ob ich bei den nächsten was ändern muss.
> 
> 
> ...


Die sehen doch auch sehr gut aus, für das leicht Angeln an einem kleinen Flüsschen. 
Gleichmäßige kann man im Angelladen kaufen. 
Dafür hat jede unserer Posen ihren eigenen Scharm und Karakter ,fast schon Persönlichkeit. 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Damit hätte eine Pose aus Weide (oder anderem mittelschweren Holz) ja eine größere Masse und mehr Volumen. Wäre sowas nicht hilfreich, wenn man etwas weiter draußen angelt und die Pose etwas zurückhalten möchte? Der durch das Volumen größere Wasserwiderstand und die größere Masse sollten ja dafür sorgen, dass die Pose dabei weniger aus ihrer Bahn gezogen wird.


Du brauchst verschiedene Posen, wegen z.B. Wind, Distanz oder turbulenten Strömungen usw.
Insofern ist eine schwerere Pose mit gleicher Tragkraft oder eine insgesamt größere|schwerere mit mehr Blei sehr sinnvoll, wenn man sich an die Situation genauer anpassen will. Von Sichtbarkeit und Antennen her erst recht, da fange ich lieber jetzt nicht noch mit an.


----------



## jobo61 (10. Februar 2022)

Katastrophe 
Die Batterien am Dreher haben schlapp gemacht. Jetzt heißt es Rotznasen wegschleifen. Das wird ein Spaß, das Zeug ist Bockhart.


----------



## jobo61 (10. Februar 2022)

Es ist halt wie bei allen Katastrophen. 
Es kommt aber auch alles zusammen. 
Batterie leer, ein bisschen zuviel Epoxy drauf gepinselt und auf laaangsam abbinden eingestellt


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Katastrophe
> Die Batterien am Dreher haben schlapp gemacht. Jetzt heißt es Rotznasen wegschleifen. Das wird ein Spaß, das Zeug ist Bockhart.


Das Lieblingslied aller Lackierer


----------



## rule270 (10. Februar 2022)

Hy
Häng doch die Posen auf.. Dann kannst Du den abgehenden Tropfen mit tewa abnehmen.
OK
Rudi


----------



## Jason (10. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Häng doch die Posen auf.. Dann kannst Du den abgehenden Tropfen mit tewa abnehmen.
> OK
> Rudi





jobo61 schrieb:


> das Zeug ist Bockhart.


Gruß Jason


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Damit hätte eine Pose aus Weide (oder anderem mittelschweren Holz) ja eine größere Masse und mehr Volumen. Wäre sowas nicht hilfreich, wenn man etwas weiter draußen angelt und die Pose etwas zurückhalten möchte? Der durch das Volumen größere Wasserwiderstand und die größere Masse sollten ja dafür sorgen, dass die Pose dabei weniger aus ihrer Bahn gezogen wird.


Material mit höherer Dichte hat bei gleichem Volumen mehr Masse.

Aber Achtung:

Die Masse hast Du dann oben, unten passen weniger Bleie hin.

Das heißt:

Der Schnurbogen Schwimmer zu Hauptbebleiung wird größer, das kleinere Blei wird eher hochgedrückt, genauso wie die Pose.

Außerdem hat die Pose dann auch eine viel größere Angriffsfläche für die Strömung.

Und das gerade an unseren heutigen Gewässern, die durch Wehre eine starke Oberflächenströmung haben.



Wenn die höhere Dichte so ein Vorteil für Strömungsposen wäre, würden die Strömungsposen alle aus schwerem Material hergestellt werden.

Ist aber nicht so, die Loafer von Drennan z. B. sind aus dünnem Kunststoff mit Gasfüllung, Lolliposen für Extremströmung aus leichtem Schaummaterial.



Gruß und Petri,

Ingo


----------



## rule270 (10. Februar 2022)

Hy Schau mal in die vorherigen Trööts von mir dort sind Fotos von meinen selbstgebauten Posen.
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (10. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gruß Jason


Hy
Ich meinte nach dem lackauftrag. OK
Rudi


----------



## Jason (10. Februar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Ich meinte nach dem lackauftrag. OK
> Rudi


Die drehen doch am Spieß und wenn die Batterien nicht versagt hätten wäre das nicht passiert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die drehen doch am Spieß und wenn die Batterien nicht versagt hätten wäre das nicht passiert.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich frage mich aber, ob das Epoxy bei so einem stark profilierten Gegenstand wie einer Pose sich nicht während des Drehens ungleichmäßig ablagert?


----------



## jobo61 (10. Februar 2022)

Das Epoxy setz sich eigentlich nicht ab. 
Es kam halt alles zusammen. 
Batterie leer, Ei bisschen Zuviel Epoxy drauf, und langsam Abbinden. Da hat alles gepasst
Aber nach einer Stunde rubbeln , geht’s schon wieder. Die Grundierung ist drauf. Morgen kommt die Farbe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Februar 2022)

Da die Frage von Jason nach meinen Hechtproppen kam hier mal die Fotos dazu.











Handbemalte einfache Kork und Balsaschwimmer...bin ja eher einer der es einfach mag.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Februar 2022)

Das Neon knallt ja mal richtig!
Darf ich fragen, was für einen Lack du verwendest?


----------



## jobo61 (13. Februar 2022)

So heute kam auch bei mir Farbe mit ins Spiel. 
Nebenbei habe ich noch ein paar Schwingspitzen gebaut, und die Ösen gebogen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Neon knallt ja mal richtig!
> Darf ich fragen, was für einen Lack du verwendest?



Ich nehme HobbyAcryl in der Farbe 812 neonorange matt auf weißen Untergrund. Die Konsistenz musst dir aber slber entsprechend anmischen da es wie soll ich sagen schon eher zäh zum streichen ist. Tauchen geht damit sicher nur im Flüssigen Zustand und langem Rühren. Trocknungszeit pro Schicht in etwa 1 Tag.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Februar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> So heute kam auch bei mir Farbe mit ins Spiel.
> Nebenbei habe ich noch ein paar Schwingspitzen gebaut, und die Ösen gebogen.


Wie Gramm tragen denn die guten Stücke?


Gruß Frank


----------



## jobo61 (14. Februar 2022)

Das kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. 
Ich schätze mal die große ca 6-7 die kleineren 
so 3-5 gr. Wenn ich die Ösen dran habe, werde ich sie austarieren. Das sind ja die Prototypen, zur Not muss ich ein wenig Messing einbauen.


----------



## Blueser (18. Februar 2022)

So, meine Aal-Waggler und Hechtproppen sind fertig:


----------



## Jason (18. Februar 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Da die Frage von Jason nach meinen Hechtproppen kam hier mal die Fotos dazu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398797
> 
> ...


Die grüne gab es damals auch von Shakespeare. Die sind alle sehr schön geworden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (25. Februar 2022)

Im Schweiße meines Angesichts zeige ich mal, wie weit ich bin.




Bei der mittleren ist mir der Übergang nicht gut gelungen, hoffe der Lack bügelt das wieder aus. Neun mal muss ich bei denen noch ansetzen bis sie fertig sind. Schönes WE
wünsche ich euch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (25. Februar 2022)

Jason : Wunderschön, Chapeau!   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Februar 2022)

Sehr schön Jason, weiter so!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Februar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, meine Aal-Waggler und Hechtproppen sind fertig:
> Anhang anzeigen 399247



Diese Posen sehen sehr gut aus, viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## Floma (28. Februar 2022)

Ich hab drei weitere. Stehen mit ca. 1,5 Gramm +/- schön im Aquarium. Die werde ich am Wasser einsetzen.


----------



## Floma (28. Februar 2022)

Ich muss erwähnen, dass meine Frau ein Machtwort bezüglich dem Einsatz "ihrer" Nähfäden gesprochen hat. Mir blieb nur der billige und der spließt leider.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich muss erwähnen, dass meine Frau ein Machtwort bezüglich dem Einsatz "ihrer" Nähfäden gesprochen hat. Mir blieb nur der billige und der spließt leider.


Kleiner Tipp:
Nach dem Binden vorsichtig mit einer Flamme rangehen dann wird das wickelbild auch besser und die überstehenden Fussel flammen ab.


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2022)

So richtig fusselfrei und smooth wird Rutengarn. Oder Zahnseide aber die gibt es nur weiß.


----------



## Blueser (1. März 2022)

Gibt es auch in schwarz:


----------



## rule270 (2. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> So richtig fusselfrei und smooth wird Rutengarn. Oder Zahnseide aber die gibt es nur weiß.


Hy ein Edding bringt euch abhilfe. Es gibt auch Knopflochseide oder Nähseide beides setze ich auch ein.
Rudi


----------



## Mikesch (2. März 2022)

Was sagen eigentlich die Fische zum Minzgeschmack der Zahnseide?


----------



## rule270 (3. März 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Fische zum Minzgeschmack der Zahnseide?


Hy
antesten hilft sowie bei Mystics.
OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## Floma (6. März 2022)

Nochmal drei neue. Eines der Kinder hat das Baumaterial von Omas Gartenschnitt abgezogen und mir mitgebracht (siehe Ast im Bild). Könnte ein Kirschlorbeer sein, muss nachfragen. Die Äste sind nicht massiv durchwachsen und lassen sich problemlos aushöhlen, haben also gut Auftrieb. Vorteil gegenübe Schilf ist, dass es Weichholz ist. Lässt sich, wie bei dem kleinen Schwimmer, blank schleifen. Man kann aber auch Musterung erhalten.

Den Stabilitäts-Test hab ich
dokumentiert. Dem kurzen in die Griffel gedrückt und damit spielen lassen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. März 2022)

Sehr schön Schwimmer. 

Die mit dem Knick gefällt mir am Besten, wirkt so schön natürlich und hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Jason (9. März 2022)

Fünf sind fertig zum lackieren. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Es ist echt schwierig am Balsaholz hoch zu wickeln. Die Übergänge, die verdammten Übergänge müssen korrekt sein, dann haut es auch hin. Die tauche ich jetzt in meinem Lack und dann geht es mit Bedacht weiter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (10. März 2022)

Jason : Kannst Du auch mal fünfe gerade sein lassen oder müssen die immer so aussehen? Chapeau mein Gutsster.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason (10. März 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Jason : Kannst Du auch mal fünfe gerade sein lassen oder müssen die immer so aussehen? Chapeau mein Gutsster.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ich bin flexibel lieber Heinz. Ich kann auch 5 gerade bauen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (10. März 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Jason : Kannst Du auch mal fünfe gerade sein lassen oder müssen die immer so aussehen? Chapeau mein Gutsster.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Du hattest mal in GW mit einer Federkiel-Avon geangelt und warst sehr begeistert, so habe ich es gehört. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (10. März 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Du hattest mal in GW mit einer Federkiel-Avon geangelt und warst sehr begeistert, so habe ich es gehört.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die war ein Geschenk von einem sehr lieben Freund und hat mir den ersten und einzigen Döbel gebracht. Die Pose hängt an einer grünen Matchrute mit einer Korea Pin. Immer wenn das Wasser mal etwas Strömung hat wird sie in das selbe gelassen.

Liebe Grüße in das Zwergenland
Heinz


----------



## Jason (12. März 2022)

Die erste Lackierung steht bevor.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Lack sieht aus wie ein Cocktail und mittlerweile sind die Posen einmal getaucht. Der Lack war schon etwas älter, aber Luftdicht verschlossen und nun muss ich feststellen, das mein gewickeltes Garn ziemlich dunkel wird. 
Herrje, was wird das hier??? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. März 2022)

Sehr schön, darauf ein abgestandenes Hefeweizen.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die erste Lackierung steht bevor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht ein bisschen aus wie die Nuke-Droge, die die schlimmen Konzernmenschen in Robocop II an den bösen Kampfroboter verfüttert haben.


----------



## Luis2811 (13. März 2022)

Es sind bei mir auch Mal wieder ein paar Posen fertig geworden. 











Diese sollen dann beim Forellen fischen im Bach ab dem Ende der Schonzeit eingesetzt werden.
Der Körper der Posen besteht hier aus Balsaholz und der Kiel ist aus einem Schaschlikspieß gefertigt.

Gruß Luis


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. März 2022)

Jason 
Warum nimmst du nicht Farbfix bzw vorfixiertes Garn das wirkt etwas dagegen.

Luis2811 
Sehr schick gemacht


----------



## Jason (13. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Jason
> Warum nimmst du nicht Farbfix bzw vorfixiertes Garn das wirkt etwas dagegen.
> 
> Luis2811
> Sehr schick gemacht


Das ist vorfixiertes Garn, was anderes nehme ich nicht. Das liegt an dem Lack, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (13. März 2022)

Werde mir eine neue Dose kaufen, die kostet 10 Euro. Hauptsache die Posen sehen ordentlich aus. 

Gruß


----------



## Astacus74 (13. März 2022)

So ich habe beim aufräumen alte selbstgebaute Posen gefunden bestimmt so um die 17 Jahre alt eine habe ich mal ausgebleit 
im Teich geknipst könnt ihr gut schätzen wieviel die Trägt???  






viel Spaß beim raten


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. März 2022)

22gr.


----------



## Floma (13. März 2022)

Was nehmt ihr für Posengummis? Ich will meine Eigenbauten diese Woche ins trotten bringen und bin da absolut ratlos.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr für Posengummis? Ich will meine Eigenbauten diese Woche ins trotten bringen und bin da absolut ratlos.


Posengummis ist ein bisschen wie Schrotblei: Die meisten Fabrikate auf dem Markt taugen nicht viel. Zu hart, zu zäh, zu unflexibel. Bei unserem Gemeinsamen Hobby, dem Herstellen schöner Handgemachter Posen ist das besonders ärgerlich, weil ja dadurch auch die schönen Posen Schaden nehmen könne.

Ich verwende Posengummis der Fa. Drennan. Sie sind weich und anschmiegsam, aber ganz glücklich bin ich mit ihnen Nicht, weil es sie nur in Zufälliger Konfektionierung gibt. SIe sind auch in den grossen Größen  zu lang und stören dadurch das Verhalten von Fliesswasserposen, umgekehrt hingegen sind die feineren Kaliber mir persönlich zu kurz.
Ich denke aber die Drennangummis sind dennoch das beste, was wir als Ottonormalangler so auf die Schnelle bei jedem Onlineshop so organisieren können.

 Ich hatte mir vor einigen Wochen klare Gummis aus dem FoPu-Bereich bestellt, konnte dies aber noch nicht testen. Meine Einschätzung zu den drei verschiedenen Produkten schwankt vom grünen Tisch heraus zwischen 'unbrauchbar' und 'hallo, Hallöchen'

TLDR: Kauf dir ne Packung Drennans, mal sehen ob wir im Laufe der Saison was Besseres finden.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Astacus74 (14. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 22gr.



Ich geb da mal ne Hilfe






es gibt da ja einen kleinen Größenunterschied



Gruß Frank


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2022)

Hecht-Pose
ü 100?


----------



## Astacus74 (14. März 2022)

Die Auflösung gibt es heute Abend mal sehen was die anderen so an Tips abgeben 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Slappy (14. März 2022)

55g!


----------



## Mescalero (14. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr für Posengummis? Ich will meine Eigenbauten diese Woche ins trotten bringen und bin da absolut ratlos.


Von Stonfo gibt es kleine Boxen mit Silikonschlauch verschiedenen Durchmessers in kurzen Stücken. Davon kann man sich die passende Länge abschneiden und irgendeine Größe passt immer. Der Matchanglershop hat sie und Exner auch glaube ich. Die sind schön weich und flexibel und bleiben das auch.
Diese bunten Plastik"gummis" von Cormoran & Co. sind viel zu hart und taugen nicht viel, finde ich.

edit: von Sensas sind sie, nicht von Stonfo. 
Oder meintest du die Ringe für das dicke Ende oben Floma ? Dafür hätte ich auch keine Lösung, ich habe in Ermangelung passender Gummis Pelletringe verwendet. Die sehen zwar nicht schön aus, machen aber die Pose nicht kaputt und sind dank Silikon schön elastisch.


----------



## Tricast (14. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr für Posengummis? Ich will meine Eigenbauten diese Woche ins trotten bringen und bin da absolut ratlos.


So etwas suchst DU: https://www.angelplatz.de/saenger-silikon-posenringe--zr0533?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIupqsjp7F9gIVLQIGAB2yyA13EAQYDSABEgIxjPD_BwE

Die anderen Sortimente sind für Stippposen wo die Posengummies nur über den Kiel geschoben werden. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Astacus74 (14. März 2022)

Wie versprochen die Auflösung, ich hatte damals Zeit und wollte keine einfachen Makierungsbojen verwenden also habe ich mir welche gebaut funktionieren auch sehr gut
Nun erst mal ein paar Bilder 













Also rund 42cm lang wiegen tun sie 140gr und haben eine Tragkraft von 350gr, also für unsere Fische ein wenig Oversized 
und zum Vergleich nochmal die 6gr Maver daneben gelegt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Floma (14. März 2022)

Gedankenblitz zum dickeren Posengummi! Eine bitterböse Jugenderinnerung: Zahnspangengummis. Die gibt es von 1/8" bis 3/8" und in verschiedenen Stärken. Online bekomnt man die heutzutage sogar in Bunt. Das sollte funktionieren, wenn man ein dickere Spitze hat.


Minimax schrieb:


> Posengummis ist ein bisschen wie Schrotblei: Die meisten Fabrikate auf dem Markt taugen nicht viel. Zu hart, zu zäh, zu unflexibel. Bei unserem Gemeinsamen Hobby, dem Herstellen schöner Handgemachter Posen ist das besonders ärgerlich, weil ja dadurch auch die schönen Posen Schaden nehmen könne.
> 
> Ich verwende Posengummis der Fa. Drennan. Sie sind weich und anschmiegsam, aber ganz glücklich bin ich mit ihnen Nicht, weil es sie nur in Zufälliger Konfektionierung gibt. SIe sind auch in den grossen Größen  zu lang und stören dadurch das Verhalten von Fliesswasserposen, umgekehrt hingegen sind die feineren Kaliber mir persönlich zu kurz.
> Ich denke aber die Drennangummis sind dennoch das beste, was wir als Ottonormalangler so auf die Schnelle bei jedem Onlineshop so organisieren können.
> ...


Drennan ist mein Favorit, wenn es um Zubehör aus Kunststoff geht. Etwas teurer, aber immer guten Plastik im Einsatz. Im April bin ich im Land wo Milch und Honig (in den Tee) fließt. Werde die Augen offen halten, was es dort sonst noch gibt.
Hier sind es wohl Float Caps oder Silicon Tubings zum selber ablängen.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Von Stonfo gibt es kleine Boxen mit Silikonschlauch verschiedenen Durchmessers in kurzen Stücken. Davon kann man sich die passende Länge abschneiden und irgendeine Größe passt immer. Der Matchanglershop hat sie und Exner auch glaube ich. Die sind schön weich und flexibel und bleiben das auch.
> Diese bunten Plastik"gummis" von Cormoran & Co. sind viel zu hart und taugen nicht viel, finde ich.
> 
> edit: von Sensas sind sie, nicht von Stonfo.
> Oder meintest du die Ringe für das dicke Ende oben Floma ? Dafür hätte ich auch keine Lösung, ich habe in Ermangelung passender Gummis Pelletringe verwendet. Die sehen zwar nicht schön aus, machen aber die Pose nicht kaputt und sind dank Silikon schön elastisch.


Ich habe Posen gebaut, ohne über solche Dinge nachzudenken, oder hatte eine Idee, die am Wasser erst noch ausgebadet werden muss. Mal gibt es oben eine Spitze, mal unten, mal beides, mal keine. Ich brauche also irgendwie alles. 
Schau dir auch mal die Zahnspangengummis an. Das könnte ein Ersatz für die Pelletringe sein.


Tricast schrieb:


> So etwas suchst DU: https://www.angelplatz.de/saenger-silikon-posenringe--zr0533?referer=froogle&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIupqsjp7F9gIVLQIGAB2yyA13EAQYDSABEgIxjPD_BwE
> 
> Die anderen Sortimente sind für Stippposen wo die Posengummies nur über den Kiel geschoben werden.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Danke an alle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee die ist in nee Vitrine, die kleine schöne 5gr. ist wech
> Anhang anzeigen 397725


Kommende Woche könnte was für dich im Briefkasten liegen


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. März 2022)

Das sind ja Kunstwerke hier.
Da stellt man sich die Frage, ob Ihr die Posen zum angeln baut oder damit auf Schönheitswettbewerbe geht. 

Hut ab für den ganzen Aufwand!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. März 2022)

Thomas. Post ist heute raus. Vorabbilder stelle ich diesmal nicht ein.


----------



## Jason (21. März 2022)

Und das ist der Grund, warum meine Posen mit dem dunkelgrünen Garn fast schwarz werden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das ist der alte Lack, den ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe. Es ist der Klarlack, "Hochglänzend" von Renovo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und das ist exakt der gleiche Lack, den ich heute gekauft habe. Den älteren Lack hatte ich Luftdicht in dem Glaszylinder.
Über ein halbes Jahr ruhte er darin und es hat sich noch nicht mal eine Haut auf der Oberfläche gebildet. Also behält nur frischer Lack die Farben bei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (21. März 2022)

Anscheinend oxidiert da etwas im Laufe der Zeit oder verändert sich unter dem Einfluss des Lichtes oder der UV-Strahlung.
Auf so vergilbten Lack sind Gitarrenfreaks scharf, eine standesgemäße Fender hat einen gelben Hals, bei neuen sieht das Ahorn aber fast weiß aus.


----------



## Jason (21. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anscheinend oxidiert da etwas im Laufe der Zeit oder verändert sich unter dem Einfluss des Lichtes oder der UV-Strahlung.
> Auf so vergilbten Lack sind Gitarrenfreaks scharf, eine standesgemäße Fender hat einen gelben Hals, bei neuen sieht das Ahorn aber fast weiß aus.


Er stand im Schrank, also immer dunkel gelagert. Weiß der Geier warum der dunkel wird. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (21. März 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund, warum meine Posen mit dem dunkelgrünen Garn fast schwarz werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal eine frage dazu, wie oder mit was verschliesst du den Glaszylinder mit einem Gummistopfen oder ähnlichem?


----------



## Blueser (21. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anscheinend oxidiert da etwas im Laufe der Zeit oder verändert sich unter dem Einfluss des Lichtes oder der UV-Strahlung.
> Auf so vergilbten Lack sind Gitarrenfreaks scharf, eine standesgemäße Fender hat einen gelben Hals, bei neuen sieht das Ahorn aber fast weiß aus.


30 Jahre alt  :


----------



## Jason (21. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage dazu, wie oder mit was verschliesst du den Glaszylinder mit einem Gummistopfen oder ähnlichem?


Ich nehme eine glatte Aluplatte. Vor dem verschließen des Zylinders streiche ich mit einem Holzspieß den Rand mit dem Lack ein und lege die Aluplatte drauf. Das haftet so gut, das ich sie mit der Hand später nicht mehr abbekomme.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. März 2022)

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> 30 Jahre alt  :
> Anhang anzeigen 401911


Wenn es getrocknet ist kann nichts mehr passieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (21. März 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich nehme eine glatte Aluplatte. Vor dem verschließen des Zylinders streiche ich mit einem Holzspieß den Rand mit dem Lack ein und lege die Aluplatte drauf. Das haftet so gut, das ich sie mit der Hand später nicht mehr abbekomme.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke, dann werde ich es auch so probieren habe auch noch so einen "kleinen" Zylinder da. Und direkt noch die Folgefrage wie kriegst du die Plate dann wieder ab?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Und direkt noch die Folgefrage wie kriegst du die Plate dann wieder ab?


----------



## Jason (22. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Danke, dann werde ich es auch so probieren habe auch noch so einen "kleinen" Zylinder da. Und direkt noch die Folgefrage wie kriegst du die Plate dann wieder ab?
> Anhang anzeigen 401927


Ich klopfen mit einem kleinen Hämmerchen vorsichtig unter die Platte. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (22. März 2022)

Neulich bekam ich von unserem lieben Skott ein Päckchen, indem auch Garn zum Fliegen binden enthalten war. Das Garn ist nicht vorfixiert aber dennoch gewachst. So ein Garn habe ich zuvor noch nie benutzt, aber es lässt sich gut damit arbeiten. Wenn die Wicklungen nach den lackieren schön glatt werden und keine Verfärbungen entstehen, kann ich es empfehlen,   
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74 (22. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> 30 Jahre alt  :



Glückwunsch da wurde der richtige Lack verwendet sieht aus wie am ersten Tag, Ahorn ist doch ein schönes Holz 

Hier mal ein Beispiel 18 Jahre alt links der originale Lack dann abgeschliffen und rechts geölt, der Lack war ein 2K Lack (Clou)
extra für Möbel naja da ist der Französische Nußbaum schön vergilbt






zu Anfang war das lackierte Holz genauso dunkel wie jetzt das geölte


Gruß Frank


----------



## heinzi (23. März 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch da wurde der richtige Lack verwendet sieht aus wie am ersten Tag, Ahorn ist doch ein schönes Holz
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel 18 Jahre alt links der originale Lack dann abgeschliffen und rechts geölt, der Lack war ein 2K Lack (Clou)
> extra für Möbel naja da ist der Französische Nußbaum schön vergilbt
> ...


Holz vergilbt in der Regel schneller als Lack, siehe unbehandelte Kiefermöbel. Die sind nach kurzer Zeit, abhängig von der Sonneneinstrahlung, deutlich vergilbt bzw. nachgedunkelt. Die handelsüblichen Klarlacke bieten so gut wie keinen Vergilbungsschutz.


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kommende Woche könnte was für dich im Briefkasten liegen


Heute völlig fertig von der Arbeit zu Hause angekommen erblickten meine Müden und lustlosen Augen auf dem Schreibtisch einen Großen Umschlag  , ich konnte mir natürlich denken was da so drin sein könnte, und was soll ich sagen, Sprachlos und dankbar verlegen, und gefreut wie ein Kleinkind, ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich mich revanchieren kann, noch mal vielen vielen Dank  Bimmelrudi
eine hat schon ihre Bestimmung gefunden und bleibt da wo sie ist, nix Hänger oder so.
Nr. 2 wurde sofort montiert und ist somit für Freitag startklar (wehe das Wetter ändert sich) ich freue mich und gehe mal davon aus das meine Negativserie ausläuft.












Noch mal 1000 Dank


----------



## Astacus74 (23. März 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Heute völlig fertig von der Arbeit zu Hause angekommen erblickten meine Müden und lustlosen Augen auf dem Schreibtisch einen Großen Umschlag  , ich konnte mir natürlich denken was da so drin sein könnte, und was soll ich sagen, Sprachlos und dankbar verlegen, und gefreut wie ein Kleinkind, ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich mich revanchieren kann, noch mal vielen vielen Dank @Bimmelrudi
> eine hat schon ihre Bestimmung gefunden und bleibt da wo sie ist, nix Hänger oder so.
> Nr. 2 wurde sofort montiert und ist somit für Freitag startklar (wehe das Wetter ändert sich) ich freue mich und gehe mal davon aus das meine Negativserie ausläuft.
> 
> ...




*Ein Träumchen     *




Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Nr. 2 wurde sofort montiert und ist somit für Freitag startklar (wehe das Wetter ändert sich) ich freue mich und gehe mal davon aus das meine Negativserie ausläuft.


Ich drück dir beide Daumen  , dass es endlich wieder so richtig rummst!
Bei der Pose an der richtigen Rute ...

Zu deinem Stilleben der besonderen Posen in der Vitrine fällt mir ein,
dass da Muscheln, Wurzelholz und andere Naturromantika richtig gut passen würden.
Ich habe am So eine Menge leere große Fluß-Süßwasser-Muscheln beim Inspektionsgang am Fluss gefunden und konnte eine Reihe Schalen bergen.
Genau mit dem Gedanken, einen würdigen Rahmen zu liefern, muss ich erstmal putzen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. März 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> .....ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich mich revanchieren kann, noch mal vielen vielen Dank  Bimmelrudi
> 
> Noch mal 1000 Dank



Nicht nötig, hab Spaß damit beim Angeln und gut ist.


----------



## Thomas. (24. März 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nicht nötig, hab Spaß damit beim Angeln und gut ist.


werde ich haben


----------



## Jason (4. April 2022)

Ein kleiner, bunter Strauß Posen ist schon vor längeren fertig geworden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Teilweise ganz schöne Eierfeilen geworden.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hier hängen auch noch zwei. Jetzt baue ich noch 5 gerade, so wie es Tricast gewünscht hat. Die erste ist schon bald fertig, das schlechte Wetter macht es möglich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. April 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ein kleiner, bunter Strauß Posen ist schon vor längeren fertig geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderbare Exemplare, lieber Jason! 
Ich weise noch einmal alle darauf hin, die Meister Jasons Posen in ihrer Farbenpracht betrachten- Das kann nicht oft genug betont werden: Die herrlich bunten Farben sind alle gewickelt, nicht lackiert! Hut ab!

Stichwort Eierfeilen: Ich hab neulich ein Exemplar meiner 'Volksavon-Serie' getestet. Mit 7AA (!) war sie gut ausgebleit  Aber gut, ist kein Posentyp für verträumte Seerosenkanälchen und Stickfloat Magic innerhalb einer Rutenlänge.


----------



## Tricast (4. April 2022)

Jason : Wilst Du die Posenangler mit Deinen Bildern verrückt machen? Einfach nur schön sind sie wieder geworden, ich Ziehe den Hut vor dir.   

Liebe Grüße ins Zwergenland, Heinz


----------



## BarschMarschTV (5. April 2022)

Alter Vater...ich bin ja echt begeistert was man hier sieht...da bekomme ich ja gleich lust auch welche zu besteln. Ich habe noch genug Balsa zuhause...das müsste doch gehen oder ?


----------



## Jason (5. April 2022)

BarschMarschTV schrieb:


> Ich habe noch genug Balsa zuhause...das müsste doch gehen oder ?


Selbstverständlich geht das. Die Posen auf dem Bild in dem Töpfchen sind aus Balsa. Lese mal hier ab Seite 104, da kannst du viel darüber erfahren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## BarschMarschTV (5. April 2022)

Dankeschön für den Tipp...werde ich lesen


----------



## Jason (5. April 2022)

Ich brauche mal eure Meinung. Lässt das Gelb oder nicht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Probiere gerade neue Farben aus. 




Für die Bisserkennung wird es wegen der roten Antenne reichen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (5. April 2022)

Hab irgendwo gelesen: Orange, weiß und schwarz wären die idealen Farben zwecks Sichtbarkeit. Deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.
PS: vor dem Auftragen des Orange würde ich mit Weiß grundieren. Das erhöht die Strahlkraft der orangenen Farbe.


----------



## BarschMarschTV (5. April 2022)

Also ich finde das Gelb schön


----------



## kuttenkarl (5. April 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Lässt das Gelb oder nicht.


Ist das Garn farbfixiert oder willst du es fixieren? Bei mir wird bei nicht fixierten Garn die Farbe nachträglich immer dunkler.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## BarschMarschTV (7. April 2022)

Dann wollen wir mal zum ersten Versuch


----------



## Jason (7. April 2022)

BarschMarschTV schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal zum ersten Versuch


Gutes gelingen wünsche ich dir. An was für Posen hast du gedacht? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## BarschMarschTV (7. April 2022)

Dankeschön...ich lass mich für den Anfang mal treiben was draus wird


----------



## BarschMarschTV (7. April 2022)

Für den ersten Versuch bin ich zufrieden  mal schauen ob ich die am WE testen kann


----------



## Tricast (7. April 2022)

Hier wird nicht geschummelt! Nur einfach anmalen und denken gut ist, das geht garnicht!  Die Farben müssen gewickelt werden das sind wir so vom Jason gewohnt.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Floma (7. April 2022)

Ich wollte ja den Einsatz von Zahnspangengummis als Posengummis testen. Bestellt habe ich eine farblose Sammlung von 1/8" bis 3/8" Zoll. Einmal mit 3.5oz und einmal mit 6.5oz Gummis. Dazu hab ich noch ein Set "Ligature Ties" in 20 verschiedenen Farben kommen lassen.

Die farbigen sind kleiner, ich bekomme sie noch auf einen 3mm Stab. Für etwas dickere bräuchte ich sicher den Pelletband-Spreizer. Die transparenten halten je nach Größe und Stärke auf 8mm Pose bis Flaschenhals fest.

So wie auf dem Bild von dem Trotting-Rohling, würde ich bedenkenlos fischen, auch nur mit einem bunten Gummi unten und oben einem transparenten.


----------



## BarschMarschTV (8. April 2022)

Finde ich durchaus auch mega...nimmt man da das selbe wie zum Ruten Wickeln ? oder welches Material nimmt man da ?
LG


----------



## Jason (8. April 2022)

BarschMarschTV schrieb:


> Finde ich durchaus auch mega...nimmt man da das selbe wie zum Ruten Wickeln ? oder welches Material nimmt man da ?
> LG


Das Garn, womit Ruten gewickelt werden ist die beste Wahl. Das sogenannte "vorfixierte Garn" dunkelt nach dem Lackieren nicht nach. Nicht vorfixiertes Garn wird von dem Lack durchtränkt und wird dadurch erheblich dunkler. 
Es gibt auch eine Flüssigkeit, die nennt sich Fixativ. Damit behandelt man nicht vorfixiertes Garn vor dem Lackieren, so eine Art Versiegelung. Finde ich persönlich unsinnig, dann gleich vorfixiertes Garn. Und wenn man dann noch alten Lack nimmt, wie ich neulich, dann dunkelt das Garn auch sehr nach. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## BarschMarschTV (8. April 2022)

Oki danke für die Tipps


----------



## Jason (8. April 2022)

Wieder eine fertig  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ist jemand BVB Fan? Ich könnte ja noch drauf schreiben "2022 kein Meister ". 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl (8. April 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ist jemand BVB Fan? Ich könnte ja noch drauf schreiben "2022 kein Meister ".


das ist gemein


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. April 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Hier wird nicht geschummelt! Nur einfach anmalen und denken gut ist, das geht garnicht!  Die Farben müssen gewickelt werden das sind wir so vom Jason gewohnt.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Ich würd eher sagen wer ned malen kann der wickelt nur 

Das Wickeln von Posen kommt leider größtenteils von der Insel, mal abgesehen das gewickelte Posen auch ihre Reize haben so sollte man doch sehen das sicher ca 95% der Posen die im Umlauf sind gemalt bzw lackiert sind. 
Auch wenn doch sehr spaßig gemeint  war lieber Heinz bringen die Posenmaler auch sehr schöne Exemplare zum Vorschein.

Wir haben einige Bastler unter uns die sehr gutes Potenzial beim Posen bauen haben und auch sehr unterschiedliche Sachen machen so finde ich es mehr als gut das hier so unterschiedliche Werke gezeigt werden. Einzelne in den Himmel zu loben ist nicht immer das was andere dazu Motiviert selber ihre Werke zu zeigen vorallem wenn es Leute sind die erst neu damit anfangen.


----------



## Tricast (10. April 2022)

BarschMarschTV : dawurzelsepp : Meine Bemerkung war doch nur Spaß und sollte keinen davon abhalten Posen selbst zu erschaffen. Wobei ich aber auch anmerken muss, die von BarschMarschTV gezeigte Pose ist doch sehr gelungen und für das erste mal kann man nur den Hut ziehen. Und Posen für den Gebrauch müssen nicht mit Garn umwickelt werden wenn sie nicht gerade sehr empfindlich sind.
Die Posen von Jason sind doch Unikate/Ausstellungsstücke und gehören in die Vitrine. Ich jedenfalls würde mir in den A.... beißen wenn mir eine von den Posen verlustig gehen würde. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jürgen57 (10. April 2022)

Mann muß das ganze einfach als Hobby betrachten.Technich gesehen muß eine Pose
nur funktionieren und brauchen nicht schön auszusehen.Aber ist doch ein schönes Hobby 
für die Winterzeit.Die selbergemachten sind auch zu schade für ins Wasser reinzuschmeißen,
und gegbenenfalls zu verlieren.


----------



## kuttenkarl (10. April 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls würde mir in den A.... beißen wenn mir eine von den Posen verlustig gehen würde.


genau, so halte ich das auch. Die eignen Posen sind zum verbraten beim Angeln, die von Jason kommen in die Vitrine.


----------



## Jason (10. April 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich würd eher sagen wer ned malen kann der wickelt nur


Genau, so sieht es bei mir aus. Bemalen ist nicht so mein Ding, deshalb wickel ich meine Posen um ein bestmögliches Ergebnis zu erzielen. Und damit bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden, Verbesserungspotential besteht dennoch. Aber glaube mir,
wenn ich mich auf das bemalen spezialisiert hätte, z.B. gerade Linien ziehen, dann würde ich das auch irgendwann hinbekommen. Und das ist jetzt ein Apell an alle Posenbauer, und die es werden wollen. Wenn was nicht gleich hinhaut, nicht gleich den Kopf in den Sand stecken und nicht aufgeben. Wie oft habe ich alles in die Ecke geworfen, weil ich nicht zufrieden war. Vor 4 Jahren hat es mit dem Posen bauen bei mir angefangen und so sah die erste aus, die ich hier auch schon mal gezeigt hatte.




Ich bin am Ball geblieben und konnte mich verbessern. BarschMarschTV , für deinen ersten Versuch, so wie du es geschrieben hattest, ist das eine sehr schöne Pose geworden. Ist die Lackiert?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (10. April 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> genau, so halte ich das auch. Die eignen Posen sind zum verbraten beim Angeln, die von Jason kommen in die Vitrine.


Danke für das Lob, aber genug damit. Ihr habt doch gelesen, was dabei raus kommt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## BarschMarschTV (10. April 2022)

Ja ich hatte noch ein paar Acryl Farben hier liegen. Damit habe ich erst mal probiert...ich muss diese nur noch versiegeln


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2022)

Hier ist ja auch schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben worden. Liegt wohl daran, das in den warmen Monaten nichts gebaut wird. Bei mir ist es genauso, da hat man andere Dinge zu tun.
Heute beim aufräumen in meinem Angelzimmer habe ich die wunderschönen Stachelschweinposen von skyduck wieder in den Händen gehalten, Die er mir in GW überreicht hatte.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich muss wirklich sagen, das da schöne Teile dabei sind. Die sind schwer zu bekommen, vor allen Dingen so Lange.
Recht herzlichen Dank nochmal dafür. Du bekommst die eine oder andere aufgearbeitet zurück. Zudem kam heute noch ein Päckchen von unserem lieben Tricast an. Darin war eine Spule mit 0,6mm Kupferdraht, was ich gut gebrauchen kann.
Besten Dank dafür, lieber Heinz. Wenn die Tage kürzer werde kommt euer Material zum Einsatz.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (30. Juni 2022)

Jason : Wenn das bei der Länge 6 mm Kupferdraht wäre hätte ich den zum Schrotthändler gebracht, denn den kannst Du nicht gebrauchen. Das ist lackierter Kupferdraht in 0,5 oder o,6 mm Durchmesser. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Vergnügen beim Wickeln und beim Aufarbeiten der Skyduckschen Stachelschweinposen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Juli 2022)

Naja Jason es gibt immer welche die im verborgenen Bauen  die Zeit dazu hab ich ja.






Bin grad noch am wickeln der letzten.


----------



## Tricast (1. Juli 2022)

Die sehen auch sehr gut aus, gefallen mir.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Juli 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Die sehen auch sehr gut aus, gefallen mir.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Besten Dank Heinz 

Ich bin dabei meine Serie jeweils um 10 Posen zu erweitern, alle nach dem selben Format.
Die hier hatte ich letztes Jahr schon mal gebaut.





Die nächsten 10 sollen dann in die neue Posentasche kommen. Alle sind aus Gänsekiel gebaut und bin schon am überlegen die Serie mit Schwankielen zu erweitern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2022)

Geht mir ähnlich, ich baue fast das ganze Jahr über mit Ausnahme der wenigen kalten Monate.
Interessengruppen mögen sich unterscheiden, ihr baut für die feine Friedfischangelei während ich eher Interessenten aus der Raubfischsparte bediene.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Juli 2022)

Sehr schöne Posen Bimmelrudi und ich finde es super das hier immer mal wider so unterschiedliche Formen und Modelle gezeigt werden.

Danke fürs einstellen


----------



## Jason (1. Juli 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Naja Jason es gibt immer welche die im verborgenen Bauen  die Zeit dazu hab ich ja.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411346
> 
> ...


Das Garn das du verwendest gefällt mir. Ist ein Metallicgarn, richtig? Die Kiele sehen gut aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. Juli 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Jason : Wenn das bei der Länge 6 mm Kupferdraht wäre hätte ich den zum Schrotthändler gebracht, denn den kannst Du nicht gebrauchen. Das ist lackierter Kupferdraht in 0,5 oder o,6 mm Durchmesser. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Vergnügen beim Wickeln und beim Aufarbeiten der Skyduckschen Stachelschweinposen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Da habe ich mal wieder zu eifrig auf die Tasten gehaut. Bei 6mm Durchmesser hätte ich und mein Schrotthändler sich gefreut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (24. Juli 2022)

Der Stiel könnte brauchbar sein.
Erstmal frei schlecken 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (24. Juli 2022)

Jup, den hebe ich erstmal auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juli 2022)

was auch gut geht sind die Stäbchen wenn man beim Chinamann essen geht. Die sind sehr leicht und schön gerade.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2022)

Well done, Jason! tapfer durch durchgekämpft

Die Bambusstäbchen vom Chinarestaurant sind sehr schönes Holz, sogar meist alles gerade gemasert.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. August 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei meine Serie jeweils um 10 Posen zu erweitern, alle nach dem selben Format.
> Die hier hatte ich letztes Jahr schon mal gebaut.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe da heute was gefunden hast du da eine Verwendung für 











Die Schwäne scheinen sich zu mausern


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich habe da heute was gefunden hast du da eine Verwendung für
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415257
> 
> ...



Besten Dank fürs Angebot Frank doch meine Kisten sind noch gut mit Schanen-,Gänse-, Möven- und Rabenkiele gefüllt.
Ich denke das sich andere Posenbauer sehr über solch schönen langen Schwanenkiele freuen würden vorallem wenn man an solche nicht ran kommt.


----------



## Bilch (16. August 2022)

Heute habe ich quasi meine erste Pose gebastelt. Dank Professor Tinca habe ich übers Float Ledgering gelernt und diese Methode schon paar mal erfolgreich aufs Karpfen ausprobiert. Gestern war ich wieder mal Karpfenangeln und habe am Ufer eine beschädigte Pose gefunden, habe sie nach hause gebracht um sie zu reparieren und heute ist mir eingefallen, dass ich daraus einen Waggler basteln könnte, weil damit das Float ledgering noch einfacher wird. Habe das untere Ende abgeschliffen, ein etwas größeres Loch reingebohrt, einen Bleikopf von einem Jighaken (bei verbogenen, stumpfen usw. Jighaken schneide ich den Bleikopf ab um es als Laufblei zu benutzen) entsprechend modelliert und ihn mit 2K Kleber reingeklebt. Oben habe ich auch ein größeres Loch reingebohrt und einen 5 mm Dübel reingeklebt - das Innendurchmesser ist genau 4,5 mm, so dass eine standard Posenantenne perfekt reinpasst. Auf der Seite war die Pose eingeschlagen, diesen Teil habe ich ausgeschliffen und mit Epoxy aufgefüllt. Schließlich habe ich die ganze Pose noch geschliffen und mit Bootslack überlackiert.







Habe jetzt aber noch eine Frage. Möchte den oberen Teil mit einer neon orangen Farbe neufärben. Was für eine Farbe/Lack würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## fordprefect (16. August 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Besten Dank Heinz
> 
> Ich bin dabei meine Serie jeweils um 10 Posen zu erweitern, alle nach dem selben Format.
> Die hier hatte ich letztes Jahr schon mal gebaut.
> ...


Darf ich mal fragen, wie die genutzt werden? Mit Posenringen drüber als feststellpose? Nen Ring hab ich unten nicht erkennen können. Und ist der weiße Bereich zum erkennen von Hebebissen gedacht? Sind die abschließend noch mal versiegelt worden oder kann man sich das bei dem Material sparen?


----------



## Jason (16. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mit Posenringen drüber als feststellpose?


Genau so, ist doch keine Oese dran gewickelt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## fordprefect (16. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> *AW: Posenbau*
> 
> Verliert ihr denn auch so viele Posen, dass ihr nicht einen riesigen Berg ansammelt?
> 
> ...





fordprefect schrieb:


> *AW: Posenbau*
> 
> Achso und vlt. könnt ihr mir ja noch n Tipp geben, was ich da eigentlich gebaut habe? Die meisten Waggler haben ja, falls sie bauchig sind, den Bauch unten. Ich hatte gedacht, wenn der oben ist, dann werden Oberflächenbewegungen vom Wasser vlt. besser nach unten übertragen, was den Köder was spielen lässt.


2015 ist das verebbt und weil ich immer noch nicht genau weiß, was ich damals eigentlich gebaut habe, nochmal nen Push. Ich würde ja vermuten, dass man es als Bobber bezeichnen könnte und gut zum treiben lassen in Strömung geeignet ist. Oder vlt. auch als kleine Köfipose, aber ich bin da nicht so bewandert.

Die Pose gibt es noch und ich hab am Wochenende mal wieder nen Fisch damit gefangen. Was nicht so super ist, ist die farbliche Markierung durch das rote Nähgarn. Die leuchtet nicht richtig schön, weswegen die teilweise schwer zu sehen ist.


----------



## fordprefect (16. August 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Genau so, ist doch keine Oese dran gewickelt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Dann sind die Wicklungen unten reine Deko?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wie die genutzt werden? Mit Posenringen drüber als feststellpose? Nen Ring hab ich unten nicht erkennen können. Und ist der weiße Bereich zum erkennen von Hebebissen gedacht? Sind die abschließend noch mal versiegelt worden oder kann man sich das bei dem Material sparen?



Da liegst du mit allen deinen Vermutungen richtig.
Die abgebildeten Posen sind rein zum Feststellen mit Posengummis gedacht und deshalb ohne Öse gewickelt. Der Vorteil dieser Art liegt darin das du die Farbe der Posenspitze recht schnell an die aktuellen Bedürfnisse am Wasser anpassen kannst. Ich hätte so am Wasser insgesamt 5 Farben zur Auswahl.

Gefischt werden diese Gänsekiele meist in Stillgewässer oder leicht fliesende Flüsse mit wenig Zug als austarierte Pose oder fürs überlange Posenfischen, bei letzteren muss die Tragkraft nicht unbedingt genau gleich sein.

Ich baue diese Schwanen-/Gänsekiele auch mit Ösen wo sie dann sowohl als Feststell- als auch Freilaufpose zu verwenden sind, hierbei winkle ich die Öse beim Bau etwas ab. Eine reine Freilaufpose mit Schnellwechselöse baue ich zudem.

Anfangs hatte ich noch wild durcheinander gebaut, nennen wir es mal Selbstfindungsphase, mittlerweile schaue ich das eine Reihe möglichst gleich wird und so eine bessere Verwendung möglich ist.



> Dann sind die Wicklungen unten reine Deko?



Die Wicklungen sind reine Deko und haben sogesehen keine wirkliche Funktion. Versiegelt wird die Pose mit den Wicklungen dann meistens mit Boots- oder Klarlack......da hat so jeder Posenbauer seine eigene Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Mescalero (18. August 2022)

Bilch
Irgendwo habe ich spezielle Farbe für Posen gesehen, es gab die klassischen Neonfarbtöne Orange und Gelb. Mir fällt partout nicht ein, wo das war, irgendein Onlineshop. Google findet bestimmt was....ich suche mal.

Edit: na bitte!








						Sensas Posenfarben
					

Ändern Sie die Farbe Ihrer Pose in Sekundenschnelle  Schnell trocken Einfach zu benutzen Pinsel ist in dem Deckel eingebaut Flasche: ca. 25ml 4 Farben




					www.anglingdirect.de


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Kann man eigentlich mit so Revell Lack den Bootslack übermalen? Meine erste Pose, die ich oben mit dem Garn gefärbt hab, leuchtet leider nicht stark. Bei schwierigem Licht und Entfernung ist die schwer zu sehen.

Ansonsten hab ich hier noch so Stäbchen, die ich am Anfang zum stützen meiner Chilis genutzt hatte. Die könnten doch auch ne super Pose abgeben vlt. wieder so Bobber like. Haben schon nen Knubbel für höhere Sichtbarkeit oben.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Gleich nochmal mit der Rohmaterial Gewinnung weiter machen. Zwar auch nicht so ganz ungiftig, aber mit mehr Genuss als Wobbler verbunden. Und irgendwo muss man ja mal ne Grenze ziehen.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Wie schnell das gehen kann ^^.


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Wie schnell das gehen kann ^^.
> Anhang anzeigen 415945


Du wirst sehen, wenn das Virus Dich ersteinmal befallen hat, dann wird Balsaholz für den Posenkörper immer wichtiger und schliesslich erste Wahl.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Was macht Balsaholz so viel besser als Kork? Mir ist letztens noch ein Stück abhanden gekommen.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

So, ich glaub für heute reicht es. Ein Vorteil von Balsa oder zumindest nicht Weinkork ist mir wieder bewusst geworden. Der Schaden durch den Öffner. Aber ich überwickel unten und oven eh. Dann ist es egal. Und der Lack versiegelt das. Aber diesmal mache ich oben die Markierung mit Farbe.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Was macht Balsaholz so viel besser als Kork?


Balsa lässt sich viel leichter bearbeiten. 
Und auch einfacher Lackieren.

Aber schaut doch schon ganz gut aus dein Rohling


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit so Revell Lack den Bootslack übermalen? Meine erste Pose, die ich oben mit dem Garn gefärbt hab, leuchtet leider nicht stark. Bei schwierigem Licht und Entfernung ist die schwer zu sehen.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich hier noch so Stäbchen, die ich am Anfang zum stützen meiner Chilis genutzt hatte. Die könnten doch auch ne super Pose abgeben vlt. wieder so Bobber like. Haben schon nen Knubbel für höhere Sichtbarkeit oben.
> Anhang anzeigen 415943


Sicher kannst du Revell-Farben und die Klarlacke in Matt oder glänzend verwenden! Das Signal- Orange und - gelb habe ich schon mehrmals erfolgreich bei der Fundposen-Restaurierung verwendet!

Man braucht nicht unbedingt spezielle Posenfarben...
Was mich mal interessiert: Hat jemand von euch schonmal Leuchtposen für Knicklichter gebastelt?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sicher kannst du Revell-Farben und die Klarlacke in Matt oder glänzend verwenden! Das Signal- Orange und - gelb habe ich schon mehrmals erfolgreich bei der Fundposen-Restaurierung verwendet!
> 
> Man braucht nicht unbedingt spezielle Posenfarben...
> Was mich mal interessiert: Hat jemand von euch schonmal Leuchtposen für Knicklichter gebastelt?



Es ging ihm um das einfache Übermahlen von bereits aufgetragenem Klarlack (in dem Fall wohl Bootslack) mit den Revell-Farben.
Da sag ich ganz klar das wird nix. Der Untergrund sollte gerade bei Signalfarben immer geschliffen und grundiert werden.
Über einen bereits vorhandenen Klarlack eine Farbe aufzutragen wird nur dazu führen das diese nicht gut hält und abplatzt.
Den bereits aufgetragenen Klarlack also minimum anschleifen oder besser komplett an den besagten Stellen runterholen, grundieren, Signalfarbe drauf und neuen Klarlack drüber.

Was Knicklichtposen angeht einfach mal durch den Thread hier durcharbeiten, man wird da schon welche finden.


----------



## Mescalero (24. August 2022)

Revell ist ein Kunstharzlack, glaube ich. Falls der Bootslack Acryl ist, könnte das komische Reaktion hervorrufen, Runzelbildung z.B.
Deshalb würde ich wie von Bimmelrudi vorgeschlagen den alten Lack abschleifen. Wenn es sehr viel ist, kann man ein scharfes Messer als Ziehklinge benutzen und braucht dann bloß noch fein schleifen.


----------



## fordprefect (24. August 2022)

Der Lack zum versiegeln ist ein Bootslack auf Alkydharzbasis. Die Revell-Farben, die ich mir für diesen Zweck vor Jahren mal geholt hatte sind auf Emailbasis.




Sind da Probleme zu erwarten?
Würde die erste Pose lassen, wie sie ist, aber die neue oben damit anmalen und dann versiegeln wollen. Die sollten auch gut decken, denke ich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2022)

die Email-Lacke basieren auf Kunstharz, die Aqua-Lacke hingegen sind Acrylfarben.
Egal welche verwendet werden, ne vernünftige Basis sprich Untergrund brauchen beide. Also einfach mal über den Bootslack drüber pinseln wird garantiert kein brauchbares Ergebnis bringen, jeder Lack brauch nen Haftungsgrund ohne dabei runterzurutschen....also mindestens anschleifen.

Alles weitere zu Verträglichkeiten muß man probieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. August 2022)

Zur besseren Sichtbarkeit bei Leuchtfarben ist eine weiße Grundierung oder Farbe zu empfehlen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zur besseren Sichtbarkeit bei Leuchtfarben ist eine weiße Grundierung oder Farbe zu empfehlen.


Ja, genau! Zuerst eine Grundierung (Revell) auftragen, (als Haftgrund), gut trocknen lassen und dann mit den Lackfarben in 2 oder 3 Schichten lackieren. Jede muß aber gut trocken sein! 

Am Ende dann mit 2,3 Schichten Klarlack versiegeln. Dadurch werden die Farben auch viel intensiver! 
Die Frage ist, soll man mit Airbrush bzw. Sprühfarbe arbeiten oder ganz klassisch mit dem Pinsel lackieren? Bis jetzt habe ich immer letzteres vorgezogen...


----------



## fordprefect (24. August 2022)

Auf den Bootslack will ich ja gar nicht malen. War nur ne Idee. Ich hätte das jetzt für die neue genutzt.
Muss man selbst bei dem hellen Holz grundieren?


----------



## Tricast (24. August 2022)

JA, wenn Du die Posenspitze mit einer Signalfarbe versehen willst.
Heinz


----------



## fordprefect (24. August 2022)

Da muss ich mir wohl noch was besorgen. Und Revell würde sich da auch anbieten oder irgendwas anderes? Ist halt von der Menge Praktisch.


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Da muss ich mir wohl noch was besorgen. Und Revell würde sich da auch anbieten oder irgendwas anderes? Ist halt von der Menge Praktisch.


Es ist unbedingt richtig, Antennen etc. Für helle (Signal)Farben weiss vorzugrundieren. Weil wir ja im Nachbarthread erst gerade das Schadstoffthema hatten: Sowohl weisse Grundierung als auch die Farbe sind gut lösungsmittelfrei machbar: Die Versiegelung gegen Umwelteinflüsse besorgt dann der eigentliche Lacküberzug.

Für das Grundieren benutze ich eine qualitätvolle Tusche, die sich dünn auftragen lässt, in 2-3 Schichten mit 5-10m in Trocknungszeit. Darauf bringe ich, ebenfalls in mehreren dünnen Schichten die eigentliche Farbe aus Acrylfarbe auf, ggf. Schleife ich zwischendurch mit feinstem Papier. Beide Pordukte sind auf Wasserbasis und Lösungsmittelfrei:





Wenn alles durchgetrocknet ist, oft schon am Gleichen Abend (ein weiterer Vorteile der Wasserbasis-Produkte) beginne ich mit der ersten Lackschicht mit einem der oben empfohlenen 'scharfen' (lösungsmittelhaltigen) Lacke.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## fordprefect (24. August 2022)

Gibt von Revell auch weiße Emailgrundierung. Die sollte ja kompatibel sein, auch wenn die für Paintbrush gedacht ist. Habe allerdings mit Überraschung feststellen müssen, dass es bei uns keinen Conrad mehr gibt .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. August 2022)

Besorge dir einfach weiße Acrylfarbe aus nem Bastelladen oder Baumarkt. 
Weiß wird man eh am meisten brauchen, so ne Tube kostet keine 5€ und hält deutlich länger wie so ein kleines Töpfchen von Revell, Tamiya oder Vallejo.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. August 2022)

Und ich dachte immer, man sollte Fluoreszenz-Farben auf keinen Fall mit Klarlack überziehen, weil die Leuchtkraft dann leidet.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. August 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, man sollte Fluoreszenz-Farben auf keinen Fall mit Klarlack überziehen, weil die Leuchtkraft dann leidet.



Nicht unbedingt jedoch kann es bei Bootslack durch die gelbliche Färbung schon etwas dunkler werden. Bootslack hat leider den Nachteil das er durch Alterung eine gelbliche Farbe annimmt und sich dadurch ändert.

Von den Farben her sind diese Tuben wie sie Minimax zeigt recht gut zu verarbeiten und bringen bei einer "weißen" Grundierung schöne Leuchtfarben hervor.
Dies Tuben gibt es ja unter zig verschiedenen Herstellern und sind in Bastel-/Schnäppchenläden für kleines Geld zu bekommen. Als Farben gibt es die von Neongelb, neonorange, neongrün bis neonpink (gelle Bankside Dreamer  ). Zum Verarbeiten dieser Acrylfarben einfach mit Wasser etwas verdünnen und gut durchmischen.

Bitte zum Thema Farben den Thread durchschauen da wurde alles schon oft genug beschrieben und Beispiele in Form von Posen sind ebenfalls vorhanden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. August 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Als Farben gibt es die von Neongelb, neonorange, neongrün bis neonpink (gelle Bankside Dreamer  ).



Wobei ich für mein Motorrad am Ende doch ein paar mehr Tuben benötigt habe, speziell das Neon Pink deckt deckt nicht so gut.
Bezüglich der 1K-Bootslacke kann ich sagen, dass wirklich alle dieser Lacke vergilben, die einen früher und die anderen eben später.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. August 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei ich für mein Motorrad am Ende doch ein paar mehr Tuben benötigt habe, speziell das Neon Pink deckt deckt nicht so gut.


Die Anspielung der Farbe war eher auf Grund der Posen für die Rotaugenkönigin gemeint was jedoch nicht heißen soll das dieses neonpink nicht unbedingt negativ ist und auch gut sichtbar sein kann.
Mein neongrün z.B. finde ich von der Sichtbarkeit zwischen neonorange und neongelb und hat so auch seine Berechtigung.
Sinn macht was wir selber als am besten Sichtbar erachten und sei es auch neonpink.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. August 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Anspielung der Farbe war eher auf Grund der Posen für die Rotaugenkönigin gemeint was jedoch nicht heißen soll das dieses neonpink nicht unbedingt negativ ist und auch gut sichtbar sein kann.
> Mein neongrün z.B. finde ich von der Sichtbarkeit zwischen neonorange und neongelb und hat so auch seine Berechtigung.
> Sinn macht was wir selber als am besten Sichtbar erachten und sei es auch neonpink.



Ach so. Na ich dachte schon die Sache mit der Farbe meines *roten *Motorrades hat sich im AB bereits zu einem Running Gag entwickelt.
Spaß kann ich dabei aber ja vertragen. 

Die Rotaugenkönig, leider habe ich keinen Kontakt mehr und weiß daher nicht, ob die mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr ganz so lütte Lütte ab und zu noch angelt?
Ich hoffe sie hat die Posen noch. Aber egal, durch mich hat sie damals den Fischereischein gemacht und ist damit ohnehin "infiziert". 

Das Neon Pink kann man schon recht gut erkennen. jedenfalls wenn es kräftig genug ist. Aber die beste Farbe ist nach wie vor eben doch ein sattes Neon Orange.


----------



## BaFO (25. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Was macht Balsaholz so viel besser als Kork? Mir ist letztens noch ein Stück abhanden gekommen.


Hey,
bleib auf jeden Fall beim Posenbau dran!
Balsaholz lässt sich mMn leichter bearbeiten (schleifen, schneiden). Ist auch ohne Werkzeuge leicht rund zu schleifen.
Es brauch aber etwas mehr Veriseglung als Kork…den Korkproppen muss man nicht unbedingt dick lackieren, er gibt auch bei Druck besser mach.
Balsaholz muss unbedingt wasserfest gemacht werden, und am besten noch durch Epocidharz, Bootslack etc. druckfest.
Ich verwende beide ganz gerne, finde aber Schilfhalme und Federkiele am besten!
LG Max 

Bzw hab ich auch noch mal ein paar Posen gebaut.


----------



## fordprefect (25. August 2022)

Die sehen auch nice aus. Nimmt man da ein spezielles Schilf? Hast du die Ösen/ Wirbel einfach unten eingeklebt?


----------



## BaFO (25. August 2022)

Vielen Dank!
Ich hab dafür „normales“ Schilf oder Reet(?) genommen.
Im Januar/ Februar sammeln, dann is es trocken. (Sonst noch im Gaus trocknen lassen) Dann die festen Teile benutzen.

Zwischen den Knoten kann Mann sie gut teilen. Dort kannst Du dann auch die Löcher für die Ösen reinmachen. Schaschlikstab einkleben und Öse abwickeln geht oder auch direkt die Öse einkleben ( 2K- oder Sekundenkleber). 

LG Max


----------



## Bilch (25. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit so Revell Lack den Bootslack übermalen? Meine erste Pose, die ich oben mit dem Garn gefärbt hab, leuchtet leider nicht stark. Bei schwierigem Licht und Entfernung ist die schwer zu sehen.


Ja, man kann Revell Farben mit Bootslack kombinieren. Bin ein absoluter Neuling, was das Posenbasteln angeht und habe etwas experimentiert.

Bei dieser Pose war ich mit dem Resultat nicht wirklich zufrieden und habe den ganzen originalen Lack/Farbe weggeschliffen und sie dann mit weißer Revell Farbe, die als Grunfarbe diente, übermalt. Das Material ist aber eine Art Schaumstoff, der hat die Farbe eingesaugt und die Oberfläche war noch immer rau und löchrig; habe deswegen die Pose dann mit Bootslack lackiert, sie dann - so wie Bimmelrudi sagte - mit feinem Schmiergelpapier ein Bisschen geschliffen und erst dann wieder mit Revell Farben übermalt.




Oben sieht man das Zwischenresultat, fehlen noch ein weiser und ein schwarzer Streifen und am Ende wird sie noch mit Bootslack überlackiert. Das Endresultat wird ähnlich sein, wie bei der unteren Pose - das ist ein Cormoran Waggler, der schon beim ersten Wurf auseinandergefallen ist; habe ihn mit 2K Kleber zusammengeklebt, etwas geschliffen, mit Revell Farben gefärbt und mit Bootslack überlackiert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. August 2022)

_Schon reichlich Aktivität hier im Posenbau-Thread,
ob der eine oder andere gar vor der heißen Sommersonne in seinen kühlen Bastelkeller flieht?

Das Ende des Sommers naht mit großen Schritten, da entsinne ich mich eines frühmorgendlichen Fiebertraumes,
welcher zu tun hatte mit der spätsommerlichen Transformation eines Baumes.

Wohlige Oktobersonne scheint mir auf den Bauch,
strahlend blauer Himmel und Feuer all überall an Baum und Strauch.

Im Wasser dümpelnd, zwischen tausend goldenen Talern, ein Anblick nicht einzufangen selbst von den genialsten unseren Malern,
sehe ich eine selbstgebaute Raubfischpose, auf den Wellen leise tanzend wie ein Virtuose.

In dieser Zeit, wenn Spinnen ihre zarten Fäden überall durch die Lüfte weben und vom Baume her die Blätter auf das Wasser schweben,
heißa was kann es da noch Schöneres geben?

Weiter sah ich einen schönen Hecht, welchen ich zu fangen mir erträume auch in echt.
Um ihn an den Haken zu locken, diesen prächtigen Brocken, muss jedoch der Lack an meiner Pose trocken.

Sollte also nun bald auch ich mich in den Bastelkeller hocken?_

__​​


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Die sehen auch nice aus. Nimmt man da ein spezielles Schilf? Hast du die Ösen/ Wirbel einfach unten eingeklebt?



Gug mal hier:  Schilf zum Posenbau

Im Grunde könntest du jedes Schilf nehmen solange die Wandstärke es hergibt. Ich habe das Glück, einige Ecken am Fluß zu haben wo relativ dickes langes Schilf wächst mit ordentlichen Wandstärken. Der Beste test ist da immernoch einfach mit Daumen und Zeigefinger zusammen drücken, dünnes bricht da relativ schnell bei wenig Druck. Alternativ gibt es auch Bauern die richtig dickes Schilf zum Heizen anbauen das jedoch ist nicht immer Rund sondern eher oval im Durchmesser und nicht so lang.

Wie schon erwähnt blättere dazu einfach den Posenbau von vorne mal durch du wirst sehen was hier shcon für tolle Ideen eingestellt wurden.


----------



## fordprefect (26. August 2022)

Noch ne Frage zum versiegeln. Dort geht nichts über lösemittelhaltige Sachen oder?
Mein Bootslack hat, abgesehen davon, dass er gelblich geworden ist, an manchen stellen Risse bekommen. Ich vermute mal die sind nicht nennenswert durchlässig, aber ideal ist das nicht.
Ist das bei dem hier teilweise empfohlenen Renovo Lack auf Lösemittelbasis anders?

Ich hab jetzt noch etwas gestöbert. Wenn man es gut machen will, ist wohl viel zu beachten.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe.
1. Wenn der Posenkörper und Kiel in Form ist und geschliffen wurde, trägt man am besten erst mal einen Klarlack als Grundierung bzw. Porenfüller auf. Dies kann zB. ein Wasserbasierter Acryllack sein. Nach Trocknung schleift man den noch mal an.
2. Danach kann man zum Beispiel eine Öse abwickeln oder sonstige Garnwicklungen machen.
3. Flächen für Signalfarbe können zB.  mit weißer Acrylfarbe grundiert werden mit einer Schichtzahl, dass es deckt. Darüber kann dann mit zB. Acrylfarben in Signaltönen, Schwarz etc. die farbliche Gestaltung erfolgen. (Ich kann wohl mit meinen Email Revell Farben erst mal arbeiten. Wäre ja quatsch die nicht zu nutzen).
4. Als letzter Schritt die Versiegelung. Hier ist Bootslack oder PU-Lack klassisch, am besten gleich tauchen. Empfehlungen hier sind zB Renovo. Bootslack wird halt gelb. Für die Sichtbarkeit ist matt besser als glänzend.

Ich denke mal, dass das für alle Holz-, Schilf-, Korkmaterialien ähnlich sein wird. Wie das bei Federkielen oder Stachelschwein etc. ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2022)

Im Groben passt es schon soweit, bis auf:



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt noch etwas gestöbert. Wenn man es gut machen will, ist wohl viel zu beachten.
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe.
> 1. Wenn der Posenkörper und Kiel in Form ist und geschliffen wurde, trägt man am besten erst mal einen Klarlack als Grundierung bzw. Porenfüller auf. Dies kann zB. ein Wasserbasierter Acryllack sein. Nach Trocknung schleift man den noch mal an.



Nach dem Formschliff und vor der eigentlichen Färbung sollte man immer eine Grundierung auftragen, unabhängig vom Material.
Eine Grundierung sorgt für Haftungsgrund und gleichmäßigen Farbauftrag später. Ansonsten entsteht oft unschöne Fleckenbildung.
Materialien die stark saugend wirken (wie zb Balsa), sollten vor einer Grundierung auch noch mehrfach mit Porenfüllern behandelt und nach jedem Auftrag geschliffen werden. Nahezu alle unbehandelten Hölzer stellen bei Kontakt mit Feuchtigkeiten die oben liegenden Fasern auf. Je weicher und weniger dicht die Struktur des Holzes ist, umso mehr wird dies passieren.
Diese gilt es immer wieder runter zu schleifen. Porenfüller werden hier eingesetzt um die äußeren Schichten des Holzes zu sättigen. Ob dies ein Porenfüller, Schnellschleifgrund oder gar verdünnter Lack oder Klebstoff ist, spielt beim Sättigen quasi kaum eine Rolle. Man erzielt damit nur unterschiedliche Aushärtungen des Materials, was für den späteren Einsatz der Oberflächenbehandlung mit Farben und/oder Klarlack unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bringen kann.
Möchte man den natürlichen Look des Materials behalten so wird an diesen Stellen das Material mehrfach behandelt mit Porenfüllern bis es gesättigt ist (und immer mit Zwischenschliff nach jedem Auftrag) und der abschließende Klarlack nicht mehr eingesaugt wird.
Gerade bei Materialien wie Balsa sind da oft 5 und mehr Durchgänge nötig.

Beim Einsatz von Materialien wie  zb Federn und Schilf, auch diese sollten zwingend vor der Grundierung angeschliffen werden.
Federn sollte man vorher sicherlich auch entfetten, da können dir aber die Kollegen hier mehr zu sagen, ist nicht mein Gebiet.
Schilfrohr jedweder Art (dazu gehört auch Bambus) hat eine natürliche Schutzschicht, die fast an eine dünne Klarlackschicht erinnert. Diese Schicht muss vorher geschliffen werden, sonst wird später jeder Farbauftrag abplatzen.


----------



## fordprefect (26. August 2022)

Also meinst du, mein Vorschlag mit Acrylklarlack als Grundierung ist nicht ideal? Weil Grundierung hatte ich ja hingeschrieben als ersten Schritt. Kannst du ansonsten ein Produkt empfehlen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2022)

Weiße Acrylfarbe kannst du gern zum Grundieren nutzen. Gibt es günstig in jedem Baumarkt oder Bastelladen.


----------



## fordprefect (26. August 2022)

Hmm vlt. hab ich das falsch formuliert. Punkt 1 sollte meinen mit Klarlack auf Acrylbasis poren schließen und einen Haftgrund bereit stellen. Darauf dann Wickkungen Punkt 2.
Punkt 3 weißer Acryl als Farbgrundierumg und darauf dann die Farbe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2022)

Mach es dir doch nicht so kompliziert.
Wenn du wirklich einen Klarlack als sogenannten Porenfüller hernehmen willst, bedenke auch das sich jener völlig anders verhält wie ein Schnellschleifgrund oder Porenfüller.
Natürlich geht das, aber es braucht andere Vorarbeit...der Lack muss entsprechend verdünnt sein damit er überhaupt ins Holz eindringt, er darf aber auch nicht zuviel eindringen, sonst wird das komplette Holz durchzogen und innerlich ausgehärtet. Hier spielt auch die Trockenzeit eine wichtige Rolle.
Hinzu kommt das sich dadurch auch die Tragfähigkeit drastisch verändern wird und sicher nicht im positiven Sinne. Du machst damit aus dem leichten Balsaholz mit hohem Auftrieb ein Holz welches zwar knüppelhart und widerstandfähiger wird, aber auch easy die Hälfte bis deutlich mehr an seinem Auftrieb einbüßt. Im Schlimmsten Fall geht das Balsa sogar unter.


----------



## fordprefect (26. August 2022)

Deswegen frag ich ja, was ich für diesen ersten Schritt am besten nehmen sollte. Also keinen Lack. Und das ich das vorm Wickeln mache, ist auch richtig?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2022)

Das machst du immer bevor du weitere Schritte wie Wicklungen oder Lackierungen angehst.


----------



## fordprefect (26. August 2022)

Also sowas zum Beispiel?
https://www.amazon.de/aero-naut-Modellbau-Porenf%C3%BCller-100-ccm/dp/B00A2O1ZC6/ref=mp_s_a_1_18?crid=P96JQ8HD8UY&keywords=schnellschleifgrund&qid=1661512347&sprefix=schnellschleif%2Caps%2C124&sr=8-18


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2022)

Viel zu teuer. Geh einfach in den nächsten Baumarkt und kauf dir ne Dose Schnellschleifgrund. Da bist bei 250ml noch deutlich unter 10€ und hast auch keine Versandkosten, die den Einkaufspreis übersteigen.
Abgesehen davon heißt* Schnell*schleifgrund auch nicht ganz umsonst so.


----------



## Mescalero (26. August 2022)

Ist das so eine Proxxon Drehbank?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2022)

richtig erkannt


----------



## fordprefect (26. August 2022)

Na gugge ma einer schau, was ich beim nachschauen im Keller gefunden hab:




Wenn das nicht schlecht wird, sollte es passen. Vlt. hatte ich das auch schon bei der ersten Pose? Lang ists her.


----------



## Bilch (31. August 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich quasi meine erste Pose gebastelt. Dank Professor Tinca habe ich übers Float Ledgering gelernt und diese Methode schon paar mal erfolgreich aufs Karpfen ausprobiert. Gestern war ich wieder mal Karpfenangeln und habe am Ufer eine beschädigte Pose gefunden, habe sie nach hause gebracht um sie zu reparieren und heute ist mir eingefallen, dass ich daraus einen Waggler basteln könnte, weil damit das Float ledgering noch einfacher wird. Habe das untere Ende abgeschliffen, ein etwas größeres Loch reingebohrt, einen Bleikopf von einem Jighaken (bei verbogenen, stumpfen usw. Jighaken schneide ich den Bleikopf ab um es als Laufblei zu benutzen) entsprechend modelliert und ihn mit 2K Kleber reingeklebt. Oben habe ich auch ein größeres Loch reingebohrt und einen 5 mm Dübel reingeklebt - das Innendurchmesser ist genau 4,5 mm, so dass eine standard Posenantenne perfekt reinpasst. Auf der Seite war die Pose eingeschlagen, diesen Teil habe ich ausgeschliffen und mit Epoxy aufgefüllt. Schließlich habe ich die ganze Pose noch geschliffen und mit Bootslack überlackiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415405
> Anhang anzeigen 415406
> ...


Jetzt bin ich mit dem Resultat endlich einigermaßen zufrieden




Habe folgendes gemacht
- Originallack runtergeschliffen
- mit Epoxy beschichtet
- geschliffen
- weiße Revell-Farbe als Grundfarbe
- angeschlifen
- Revell-Farben
- 2 Schichten Bootslack

Habe aber schon eine Idee, wie ich einen Waggler aus einem Sektorken basteln könnte


----------



## Forelle74 (31. August 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mit dem Resultat endlich einigermaßen zufrieden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416766
> 
> ...


Die schaut ja aus wie aus dem Laden


----------



## fordprefect (4. September 2022)

Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht verbannt, wennich die Kaufposen hier poste. Ich hab letztens die 2.5g Pose gefischt und die ist relativ schnell immer tiefer gegangen, bis nur noch die Kugel oven getragen hat. Kann man die wohl einfach reparieren, indem man die einfach noch mal in Klarlack taucht? Muss man die dafür vorbereiten abgesehen von einmal ordentlich abwaschen? Der Kiel ist vermutlich aus Glasfaser oder Kunststoff und der Körper weiß ich nicht. Weil sie absäuft hätte ich an Holz gedacht, aber die hat so ne unsauber pockige naht an einer Seite, daher vlt. auch Kunststoff.


----------



## Bilch (4. September 2022)

fordprefect, das wundert mich, denn dieses schaumige Kunststoff, aus dem die Posen gemacht sind, scheint mir hydrophob zu sein.

Schwimmt die Pose, wenn Du sie z.B. in ein Glas Wasser gibst?


----------



## fordprefect (4. September 2022)

Die ist unten am Fuß gerissen, das kann ich sehen. Die schwamm auch noch, aber die Tragkraft hat nachgelassen. Hatte zwei Bleie plus Wurm dran am Anfang war die so ausgelotet, dass der rote Strich sichtbar war, wenn freischwimmend. Die hat dann halt in der Zeit so viel Tragkraft verloren, wie diese 3cm Antenne und ein Teil der Spitzenkugel bieten. Wenn ich dann das untere Blei aufliegend gefischt hab, ging es wieder.

Wenn das aufwendiger als tauchen ist, steck ich die Zeit lieber in einen Eigenbau.


----------



## Bilch (4. September 2022)

Kannst so machen, wie ich es gemacht habe (siehe zwei Beiträge zurück), den Kiel würde ich vorsichtig in einen Akkubohrer einschrauben und die Antenne haltend den Lack mit Schmirgelpapier runterschleifen - habe es auch so gemacht und gerade gestern wieder bei einem Waggler, den ich gefunden habe, angefangen auf diese Weise den Lack zu entfernen.


----------



## fordprefect (4. September 2022)

Hab an der Bruchstelle rumgeprockelt, das ist so nen ekelgelbes poröses Zeug. Ich glaub, ich lass das einfach.


----------



## fordprefect (4. September 2022)

Jetzt hab ich nen Kiel zum basteln. Ich denke mit nem anderen Körpermaterial und ner Lackversiegelung sollte das gehen.





Kennt jemand eine Art übersichtsseite zu Posenformen und Anwendung?


----------



## fordprefect (7. September 2022)

Ich weiß jetzt einmal mehr, was ein Problem mit Kork ist. Die Monsterporen zu versiegeln dauert.
Hab jetzt drei mal in Clou getaucht. Hoffe mal, das reicht. Kommt ja auch noch Klarlack drüber.




Ich binde unten dann einen Sicherheitsnadelrest an, hab schon ein paar Kerben drin. Wickel dann von unten mit Spielunterbrechung am Kiel bis zum Kork und kaschiere noch den unteren Teil und den Übergang zum Kork mit dichter Wicklung. Die Antenne grundiere ich mit weißer Acrylgrundierung. Am Übergang zum Kork kommt auch noch ne kleine Wicklung.
Die Kugel und ein kleines Stück werden Orange mit dem Revellemail, dann ein schwarzer Streifen, den ich vlt. auch nutzen kann, wenn das Licht das erfordert und dann noch neongelb.
Das ganze kommt dann noch in den Seidenmatt Lack ein oder zwei mal.


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

Kleines WIP Bild aus der Mittagspause.





Der weiße Streifen wird dann noch mit schwarzem Acryl übermalt.

Learnings bisher mit den Materialien:
1. beim nächsten mal verdünne ich die weiße Acrylgrundierung mit Wasser und mach mehrere Schichten. Das Zeug ist so zäh, dass es sonst Strukturen aufbringt.
2. Der Revelllack geht ganz gut und leuchtet schön. Ich hab aber jetzt noch ne zweite Schicht aufgebracht, weil das Weiß mir noch an manchen Stellen zu stark durch schien.

Heute abend sollte ich dann die Wicklungen machen können und im Klarlack tauchen. Bin gespannt, ob ich das oben mit den Wicklungen und dem steilen Winkel hin kriege. Evtl. lass ich das oben auch einfach, weil der Übergang mit der Farbe gar nicht so schlecht geworden ist. Ist ja auch fürs Wasser und nicht fürs Regal. Je nachdem, wie das nach dem ersten Tauchbad aussieht, mach ich evtl. ein zweites.

Wie macht ihr das mit dem tauchen? Habt ihr dafür nen extra Gefäß, in welches ihr die Lacke um füllt,ohne dass die verderben? Jetzt geht es noch mit den Blechdosen, aber bei längeren Posen wird es bestimmt schwierig.


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

Ich spam hier mal ein bisschen weiter rum.

Das mit dem hoch wickeln ging dies mal nicht. Der Körper ist einfach zu steil und auch an manchen Stellen zu konkav, als dass dies ginge. Das ist unten ein bisschen Schade, weil ich hoffte, damit ein bisschen die ausgefransten und geflickten Stellen zu kaschieren. Muss ich mir fürs nächste mal merken.
Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden mit Pose 2 und es fehlt nur noch die Versiegelung.


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

Hier noch die blöde untere Kante:


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

Ich bin übrigens sehr überrascht von Konsistenz und Farbe des Renovo Seidenmatt Lack.
Das ist ja fast wie Apfelmus. Soll das so? Nachdem der größte Überschuss weg war, sieht es klar aus, aber hätte eher Konsistenz und Farbe wie beim Bootslack erwartet.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. September 2022)

Sehr schön gemacht, je mehr du baust umso mehr Ideen hast du. Das mit der Öse gefällt mir z.B. ganz gut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens sehr überrascht von Konsistenz und Farbe des Renovo Seidenmatt Lack.
> Das ist ja fast wie Apfelmus. Soll das so? Nachdem der größte Überschuss weg war, sieht es klar aus, aber hätte eher Konsistenz und Farbe wie beim Bootslack erwartet.



Eigentlich ist die Konsistenz nicht viel anders eines Bootslackes.
Keine Ahnung warum es bei dir eher breiig ist.
Man sieht aber auch schon auf deinem vorher gezeigten Bild, das da irgendwas breiiges auf dem Korpus (die untere Bereich ist aber tunbehandelt) ist und auch vom Kork teilweise aufgesaugt wird. Irgendwas passt da noch nicht so ganz mit der Vorbehandlung des Korpus.

Aber wie dawurzelsepp schon schrieb, das wird schon noch und mit jedem Projekt sicher auch besser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Konsistenz nicht viel anders eines Bootslackes.
> Keine Ahnung warum es bei dir eher breiig ist.



Frost hat der Lack in den letzten Tagen ja wohl eher nicht abbekommen.
Vielleicht ist er überlagert?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2022)

Überlagert denke ich eher nicht, denn dann verfärbt er sich bereits und wird dunkler.
Vielleicht hat er Luft gezogen und trocknete bereits an der Oberfläche leicht ab, wurde so evtl auch aufgetragen.


----------



## fordprefect (9. September 2022)

Auf den Bildern ist der Lack noch nicht drauf. Der gesamte Rohling wurde zwei, drei mal in Schnellschleifgrund gebadet und wieder angeschliffen.
Heute Abend sollte der Renovo trocken sein. Ich muss evtl. am Fuß noch mal dran, sah aus, als würden da Fusseln rausstehen. Ich mach heut Abend dann mal nen Foto von dem ersten Coating und dem Lack in der Dose. Zur Not reklamier ich das.


----------



## fordprefect (9. September 2022)

Mist, der Lack war noch nicht fest. Hab jetzt versucht, das es an den beschädigten Stellen ungefähr gleichmäßig ist und noch mal gedippt.

Hier die Bilder vorm Tunken und der Lack. Renovo Seidenmatt wirklich zäh, wie Puddingcreme.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Mist, der Lack war noch nicht fest.



Das Problem kennt man auch vom Backofen. Anstatt nach dem Öffnen der Klappe kurz abzuwarten, hält man seinen Rüssel lieber stets auf's Neue in den heißen Dampf, um nach dem leckeren Auflauf zu gieren. Dabei ist Geduld die Mutter aller Aufläufe und auch guter Posenlackierungen.


----------



## fordprefect (9. September 2022)

Ach, ich dachte 24 Stunden müssten doch reichen. Die Schicht ist auch extrem dick, weil der Lack so zäh ist.
Kann jemand bestätigen, dass der Renovo Seidenmatt anders aussehen müsste? Dann kontaktiere ich nämlich den Händler.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2022)

Lässt sich das Zeug nicht verdünnen?


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Hmm, ich hab keine Verdünnung und bevor ich nicht weiß, ob der so sein soll,mach ich erst mal nüscht damit.

Bimmelrudi : Du kennst diesen Lack hier wohl am besten. Kannst du was dazu sagen?


----------



## Schilfsänger (10. September 2022)

Morjen,

der Lack muss so aussehen, sonst wäre es ja nicht "seidenmatt". Das Zeug wird "fett" wenn die Dose länger steht und nicht mehr richtig verschlossen ist, beim glänzenden geht das recht fix.


----------



## silverfish (10. September 2022)

Ich bastel so aller 5 Jahre mal paar Posen.
Eigentlich brauch ich nix. 
Benutze noch Federkielposen die min.35 Jahre alt sind.
Lackierung nur für Wasserdichtheit.
Aber Präzision und Sauberkeit
haben meinen Respekt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab keine Verdünnung und bevor ich nicht weiß, ob der so sein soll,mach ich erst mal nüscht damit.
> 
> Bimmelrudi : Du kennst diesen Lack hier wohl am besten. Kannst du was dazu sagen?



Die Dose war wohl nicht ganz dicht, normalerweise sieht der Lack nicht aus wie Eierlikör und hat auch nicht deren Konsistenz.
Ich hab hier auch noch älteren (2-3 Jahre alt) Lack stehen. Der ist zwar mittlerweile abgedunkelt, aber dennoch in der Konsistenz quasi gleich wie beim Kauf und durchaus noch verwendbar je nach Untergrund.
Das was du da hast kannste zum Füllen von Ostereiern benutzen, aber nicht zum Lackieren.


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Dann muss wohl irgendwas schiefgelaufen sein. Zu war die Dose jedenfalls.
Ich habe den Händler angeschrieben und um Ersatz gebeten.
Ich werde jetzt mal drei Tage warten und nehme die Pose dann, wie sie ist. Der sollte dann hoffentlich hart und dicht sein. Wirddie Pose zwar ein bisschen schwerer, aber ob das Gewicht auf der Pose ist und dafür weniger auf der Schnur ist mir auch egal.
Demnächst komme ich vlt. an Schilfmaterial vom Bienenhotel basteln. Evtl. gibts dann mal so ne Pose.

Die hier mit der fetten Antenne will ich für Distanz und Strömung nehmen. Da fällt es mir nämlich schwer, diePose zu sehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl irgendwas schiefgelaufen sein. Zu war die Dose jedenfalls.



Da ist anscheinend einiges schief gelaufen. Ich hab ja vorher nicht ganz umsonst schon gefragt was da passiert ist auf deinen gezeigten Bildern vorher.   



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt einmal mehr, was ein Problem mit Kork ist. Die Monsterporen zu versiegeln dauert.
> Hab jetzt drei mal in Clou getaucht. Hoffe mal, das reicht. Kommt ja auch noch Klarlack drüber.
> Anhang anzeigen 417311





fordprefect schrieb:


> Kleines WIP Bild aus der Mittagspause.
> Anhang anzeigen 417402
> 
> 
> ...



Schau dir die Bilder selbst nochmal an, die Oberfläche des Korks ist alles andre als "ready for the laquer".
Keine Ahnung was du da gemacht hast, aber für mich sieht das nicht nach Schnellschleifgrund aus der nach Trocknung geschliffen wurde. Abgesehen davon das man darin nicht taucht aber dieser dünn aufgetragen wird, hast du sicher nicht nach jedem Auftrag und ausreichender Trocknung zwischen geschliffen. Das würde man sonst deutlich sehen.
Für mich siehts eher danach aus wie wenn das Teil mehrfach hintereinander getunkt wurde ohne Abwarten von Trockenzeiten und zwischenzeitlichem Befingern. Die Oberfläche ist weder glatt noch gleichmäßig, erinnert eher an Kleberückstände.


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Hmm kann sein, dass ich das nicht richtig gemacht habe. Aber das ist ja noch mal unabhängig vom Renovo.
Ich hab das in den Clou getaucht, weil ich auch schon mal gesehen hatte, dass manche das auch so machen und das auch gleich als einzige Versiegelung machen. Celullose Dope.
Vlt. hab ich dann zu kurz gewartet oder auch zu grobes Schleifpapier genutzt. Der Kork war danach nicht perfekt rund und eben. Mir ging es vor allem darum, dass die Löcher zu sind, denn die waren riesig. Der Kiel hingegen war nach dem Tunken und Schleifen glatt wie sonst was.

Aber ich freue mich über Tipps zur Verbesserung. Wie wärst du denn vorgegangen?


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Also noch mal zur Klarstellung, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass das falsch verstanden wurde. Das bild zu welchem du kommentiert hattest, es sähe breiig aus, da war der Renovo noch gar nicht involviert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Also noch mal zur Klarstellung, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass das falsch verstanden wurde. Das bild zu welchem du kommentiert hattest, es sähe breiig aus, da war der Renovo noch gar nicht involviert.



Stellt sich die Frage warum es dann so breiig aussieht. Irgendwas muß ja da passiert sein, von allein entsteht so eine Fläche sicher nicht.


Durch Schnellschleifgrund gehen größere Löcher niemals zu. Dazu ist dieser auch nicht gedacht.
Wenn du größere Löcher wie sie in Kork nunmal vorkommen, verschließen und auch eben mit dem umliegenden Rest haben möchtest, kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen.
Abgetragene Korkspäne vom Schleifen nicht wegsaugen oder wegkippen, die kannst du zb mit nem klaren Klebstoff wie UHU mischen und diesen Brei in die Löcher einbringen. Nach Aushärtung kannst du diese Stellen schleifen und hast eine glatte Oberfläche ohne Löcher.   
Ich mach teilweise ähnliches auch mit Balsa, wo mir nen "Malleur" passiert ist. Ich flicke die Stelle mit dem eigenen Abrieb, lasse es trocknen und schleife nach. Später sieht man nichts mehr davon.


----------



## heinzi (10. September 2022)

Wenn ein Lack nicht von Hause aus matt und / oder viskos eingestellt ist, dann ist irgendetwas mit dem Lack passiert. I.d.R. hat er mit der Luft reagiert oder es ist Feuchtigkeit in die Dose eingedrungen und der Lack hat damit reagiert. Der Lack ist doch sicherlich ein Einkomponentenlack, das würde bedeuten das er mit Luftfeuchtigkeit reagiert. Weißt Du auf welcher ( chemischen ) Basis der Lack ist?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2022)

Hier das Datenblatt dazu


			https://image.hagebau.at/pdf/1000000000050085.pdf


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Alkydharz. Laut Etickett ist der nach 24h überarbeitbar. Zugegebenermaßen denken die da abwr wohl auch nicht an Tauchbad.


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Behandelst du die Wicklungen denn vor dem Tauchen auch noch mal?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Behandelst du die Wicklungen denn vor dem Tauchen auch noch mal?



Ich wickel erst gar nicht, das überlasse ich lieber Leuten die das ganz gut hinkriegen


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Hmm, war das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?
Diesmal ist das mit dem Wickeln leider auch nicht so super geworden. Aber zum Angeln reicht das wohl. Den Tipp mit dem Schleifgut merke ich mir mal. Generelles Problem ist halt, dassich freihand mit Messer undSchmirgelpapier eh kein perfekt geformtes Ergebnis hinbekomme. Aber ich möchte mir eigentlich keinen Trumm von Drechselbank deswegen hinstellen. Hat dann halt was rustikales.

So sieht das ganze übrigens gerade während der Trocknung aus.





Spätestens der Lack hat die löcher gefüllt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Hmm, war das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?



Sicher nicht. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil und meiner beinhaltet generell weder Garn, Federn, Schilfrohr oder Kork.


----------



## heinzi (10. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hier das Datenblatt dazu
> 
> 
> https://image.hagebau.at/pdf/1000000000050085.pdf


Ja, es handelt sich um einen Alkydharzlack. Diese sind recht preiswert aber unkompliziert in der Verarbeitung. Aber als Tauchlack wegen der recht hohen Viskosität eher ungeeignet. Das Trocknungsverhalten ist auch nicht das Beste. Ein Lack in dem von Dir benutzen Bereich sollte ein gewisses Anforderungsprofil erfüllen. Für die Anwendung wäre es doch vorteilhaft, wenn der Lack eine recht schnelle Antrocknung besitzt um gleich etwas Oberflächenstabilität zu geben und nicht jedes Staubkorn gleich haften bleibt. Die Durchhärtung / Trocknung erfolgt dann im Anschluss. Ich bastle keine Posen, aber wenn, dann würde ich mich nach einem gute 1K - PU Lack auf aliphatischer Basis umschauen. Aliphatisch deshalb, weil es dann keine Verfärbung mehr gibt, der Lack vergilbt nicht und bleibt wie er ist.


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Ich hatte den genommen, weil er hier empfohlen wurde und auch nicht vergilben soll, wie der Bootslack.

Ist das besser den zu pinseln? Aber der ist so zäh, das stelle ich mir auch schwer vor.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ja, es handelt sich um einen Alkydharzlack. Diese sind recht preiswert aber unkompliziert in der Verarbeitung. Aber als Tauchlack wegen der recht hohen Viskosität eher ungeeignet. Das Trocknungsverhalten ist auch nicht das Beste. Ein Lack in dem von Dir benutzen Bereich sollte ein gewisses Anforderungsprofil erfüllen. Für die Anwendung wäre es doch vorteilhaft, wenn der Lack eine recht schnelle Antrocknung besitzt um gleich etwas Oberflächenstabilität zu geben und nicht jedes Staubkorn gleich haften bleibt. Die Durchhärtung / Trocknung erfolgt dann im Anschluss. Ich bastle keine Posen, aber wenn, dann würde ich mich nach einem gute 1K - PU Lack auf aliphatischer Basis umschauen. Aliphatisch deshalb, weil es dann keine Verfärbung mehr gibt, der Lack vergilbt nicht und bleibt wie er ist.



Ich benutze seit längerem unterschiedliche Lacke je nach Material und Farbauftrag des Korpus, 1k PU-Lacke gehören auch dazu.
Derartige gelartigen Lacke wie oben gezeigt hatte ich selbst noch nie und würde sie auch nicht benutzen wollen.


----------



## Astacus74 (10. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn du größere Löcher wie sie in Kork nunmal vorkommen, verschließen und auch eben mit dem umliegenden Rest haben möchtest, kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen.
> Abgetragene Korkspäne vom Schleifen nicht wegsaugen oder wegkippen, die kannst du zb mit nem klaren Klebstoff wie UHU mischen und diesen Brei in die Löcher einbringen. Nach Aushärtung kannst du diese Stellen schleifen und hast eine glatte Oberfläche ohne Löcher.
> Ich mach teilweise ähnliches auch mit Balsa, wo mir nen "Malleur" passiert ist. Ich flicke die Stelle mit dem eigenen Abrieb, lasse es trocknen und schleife nach. Später sieht man nichts mehr davon.



Bei uns in der Tischlerei heißt das den "Kitt und Späne machen Mäbel schöne"




fordprefect schrieb:


> Diesmal ist das mit dem Wickeln leider auch nicht so super geworden. Aber zum Angeln reicht das wohl. Den Tipp mit dem Schleifgut merke ich mir mal. Generelles Problem ist halt, dassich freihand mit Messer undSchmirgelpapier eh kein perfekt geformtes Ergebnis hinbekomme. Aber ich möchte mir eigentlich keinen Trumm von Drechselbank deswegen hinstellen. Hat dann halt was rustikales.
> 
> So sieht das ganze übrigens gerade während der Trocknung aus.



Ich find das sieht doch schon gut aus so hat jeder seinen eigenen Stil, der eine perfekt, eine Pose wie die andere und der nächste halt individueller/rustikaler was ja auch nicht schlechter ist.

Der wirkliche Wert einer Pose zeigt sich eh erst beim fischen, nur eine Pose die nicht taucht taugt nichts



Gruß Frank


----------



## heinzi (11. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit längerem unterschiedliche Lacke je nach Material und Farbauftrag des Korpus, 1k PU-Lacke gehören auch dazu.
> Derartige gelartigen Lacke wie oben gezeigt hatte ich selbst noch nie und würde sie auch nicht benutzen wollen.


Wenn der wirklich gelartig von Hause aus ist, dann ist der garantiert vom Fließverhalten strukturviskos oder thixotrop eingestellt. Solch eingestellte Lacke werden erst bei Scherung / Bewegung z.B. durch aufpinseln dünnflüssig. Das ist dann so gewollt. Z.B. "Dulux feste Farbe" ist so ein Beispiel dafür. Auf der Rolle ist die Farbe fest und kann Überkopf verarbeitet werden weil sie nicht tropft und beim rollen oder streichen wird sie dann flüssig. Aber solche Lacke / Farben sind zum tauchen absolut ungeeignet das sie dabei viel zu wenig Scherung / Bewegung bekommen um dünnflüssig zu werden.


----------



## fordprefect (11. September 2022)

Hmm, aber Bimmelrudi hat ja genau den gleichen Lack und sagt, der ist bei ihm anders.


----------



## heinzi (11. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Hmm, aber Bimmelrudi hat ja genau den gleichen Lack und sagt, der ist bei ihm anders.


Dann scheint dein Lack schon über dem Jordan zu sein. Wahrscheinlich Feuchtigkeit rein gekommen, das würde das gelartige und die Trübung erklären.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2022)

Der Lack ist normalerweise ganz sicher weder gelartig noch trüb. Deshalb schrieb ich ja weiter oben schon, da ist irgendwas mit passiert.
Normalerweise ist die Viskosität ähnlich einem Bootslack, evtl. geringfügig dünner.

Ich bin sicher kein Lack- und Farbexperte, aber so wie auf seinem gezeigten Bild wäre der für mich nicht mehr verwendbar.


----------



## Bilch (12. September 2022)

Ich kann Euch endlich meine erste selbstgemachte Pose präsentieren, einen bebleiten Waggler, den ich aus einem Sektkorken, Holzspieß, halber Bleiolive und einem Wirbel gebastelt habe






Müsste schon vor mehr als einer Woche fertig sein, habe aber die letzte Schicht Bootslack zu früh (nach nur 12 Stunden) aufgetragen und musste dann den ganzen Lack und Farbe entfernen und wieder alles neu machen.

Habe wieder so gemacht wie das letzte Mal, nach dem Schleifen mit Epoxy beschichtet, dann mit Revell-Farben bemalt und zuletzt mit Bootslack bestrichen.


----------



## angler1996 (12. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Lack ist normalerweise ganz sicher weder gelartig noch trüb. Deshalb schrieb ich ja weiter oben schon, da ist irgendwas mit passiert.
> Normalerweise ist die Viskosität ähnlich einem Bootslack, evtl. geringfügig dünner.
> 
> Ich bin sicher kein Lack- und Farbexperte, aber so wie auf seinem gezeigten Bild wäre der für mich nicht mehr verwendbar.


Ich tät lacke mit Verdacht auf Macke nicht mehr verwenden.
Die Pose schwimmt u.u Stundenlang im Wasser. Ich hatte  da mal hinterher keinen Lack mehr auf der Pose , da ist die Freude riesig ;-)) , da hielot nur noch der schwarze und rote Farbanstrich , der Decklack hatte sich ins Wasser davon gemacht.


----------



## fordprefect (12. September 2022)

Der Händler meinte nach Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller müsste der Lack so sein...
Diese ganze Geschichte macht mich ehrlicherweise nicht sehr happy .

Die aktuelle Pose lass ich jetzt einfach austrocknen und nutze die, wie sie ist. Aber dann... keine Ahnung. Der Bootslack hat nach ein paar Jahren lauter Risse, der Eierlikör ist vermutlich auch nicht ideal.
Ist das, was der hier nimmt nicht das gleiche wie Clou?


----------



## Jason (12. September 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch endlich meine erste selbstgemachte Pose präsentieren, einen bebleiten Waggler, den ich aus einem Sektkorken, Holzspieß, halber Bleiolive und einem Wirbel gebastelt habe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417818
> 
> ...


Respekt mein Lieber, die ist dir aber sehr gut gelungen. Aber du willst uns doch veräppeln, so makellos wie sie aussieht ist das doch nicht deine erste selbstgebaute Pose. Die Idee mit der Bebleiung gefällt mir ebenfalls, Hut ab. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (12. September 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch endlich meine erste selbstgemachte Pose präsentieren, einen bebleiten Waggler, den ich aus einem Sektkorken, Holzspieß, halber Bleiolive und einem Wirbel gebastelt habe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417818
> 
> ...


Megaklasse ist die geworden  .
Da schließe ich mich Jason an.
Entweder du hast heimlich geübt oder du bist ein Naturtalent.


----------



## Jason (12. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Entweder du hast heimlich geübt oder du bist ein Naturtalent.


Ich schätze mal von Bilch kann ich noch lernen. Verrate mir doch bitte wie du die Linien so exakt hinbekommen hast.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74 (12. September 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch endlich meine erste selbstgemachte Pose präsentieren, einen bebleiten Waggler, den ich aus einem Sektkorken, Holzspieß, halber Bleiolive und einem Wirbel gebastelt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Meisterwerk 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Bilch (13. September 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Respekt mein Lieber, die ist dir aber sehr gut gelungen. Aber du willst uns doch veräppeln, so makellos wie sie aussieht ist das doch nicht deine erste selbstgebaute Pose. Die Idee mit der Bebleiung gefällt mir ebenfalls, Hut ab.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke, aber makellos ist sie nicht, die Linien, vor allem die Schwarzen, sind mir nicht so gut gelungen und die Lackierung auch nicht, die Flächen an der Antenne sind nämlich nicht ganez gerade



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Megaklasse ist die geworden  .
> Da schließe ich mich Jason an.
> Entweder du hast heimlich geübt oder du bist ein Naturtalent.



Heimlich nicht, habe auch hier berichtet, wie ich die gefundene Balzer Pose rastauriert habe 



Jason schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal von Bilch kann ich noch lernen. Verrate mir doch bitte wie du die Linien so exakt hinbekommen hast.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Mit Kreppband


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Seit dreieinhalb Tagen hängt die Pose nun zum Trocknen. Ich hab mal auf die Kleckse drauf gedrückt, die sind recht dick und immer noch weich. So wie Gelschuheinlagen. Langsam schwindet die Hoffnung, dass das noch was wird.


----------



## Blueser (13. September 2022)

Ich hatte mal vor über 30 Jahren Wobbler gebaut und mit PU Lack lackiert. Die sehen noch aus wie am ersten Tag. Hatte letztens ebenfalls Posen gebaut und mit PU Lack gefinisht. Der 1 K Lack tocknet schnell und ist wasserverdünnbar, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor über 30 Jahren Wobbler gebaut und mit PU Lack lackiert. Die sehen noch aus wie am ersten Tag. Hatte letztens ebenfalls Posen gebaut und mit PU Lack gefinisht. Der 1 K Lack tocknet schnell und ist wasserverdünnbar, kann ich nur empfehlen.


heinzi hatte so einen Lack mit dem Zusatz aliphatisch empfohlen. Gibt es da ein empfehlenswertes Produkt? Idealerweise in typischen Baumärkten verfügbar?


----------



## heinzi (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> heinzi hatte so einen Lack mit dem Zusatz aliphatisch empfohlen. Gibt es da ein empfehlenswertes Produkt? Idealerweise in typischen Baumärkten verfügbar?


Leider kann ich dir keine Empfehlung geben, kenne mich mit Lacken aus dem Baumarkt nicht aus. Solche Lacke sollten aber über google schnell zu finden sein. Mit Lacken kenne ich mich halbwegs aus, habe gut 40 Jahre in Forschung, Entwicklung und Anwendung von Lacken gearbeitet. Mein damaliger Chef hatte auch ein sehr schönes Buch dazu rausgebracht. Ist aber eher was für das tiefe Interesse an Lacken. Leseprobe hier: https://www.farbeundlack.de/-/media...te&as=0&hash=122CFFBCB1227896254F961BE11C7917


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Schön, dass es hier richtige Experten gibt. So tief möchte ich da gar nicht einsteigen .
Mein vergilbender Bootslack auf Alkydharzbasis ist auch aliphatisch. Wahrscheinlich geht es da noch um mehr faktoren oder?
Vielleicht geh ich einfach mal zum Baumarkt und schau, was es gibt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. September 2022)

Das ist Klarlack aus der Spraydose vom Baumarkt, wenn man die Posen damit besprüht, ist der Verlust gross. In den Deckel gesprüht und dann mit einem Pinsel aufgetragen kostet erheblich weniger Lack. Vorteil : sehr schnelle Trocknungszeit.


----------



## heinzi (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Schön, dass es hier richtige Experten gibt. So tief möchte ich da gar nicht einsteigen .
> Mein vergilbender Bootslack auf Alkydharzbasis ist auch aliphatisch. Wahrscheinlich geht es da noch um mehr faktoren oder?
> Vielleicht geh ich einfach mal zum Baumarkt und schau, was es gibt.


Bei PU Lacken bezieht sich das "aliphatisch" auf das verwendete Isocyanat, das vergilbt im Gegensatz zum "aromatischen" Isocyanat  nicht. Bei Fahrzeuglackierungen ist das sehr von Vorteil. Bei Holzmöbel im Innenbereich ist es egal, da das Holz schneller vergilbt als der Lack. Aber schau dich mal nach PU Lacken um. Die haben auch noch viele andere Vorteile, sind aber auch teurer als der 08/15 Alkyharzlack. 
Deine Posen sehen aber schon sehr gut aus, tolles Design.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Die Pose geb ich wohl auf. Ich hab versucht, den Lack wieder runter zu kriegen,aber das klebt alles nur. Da komme ich leichter mit nem Neubau weg und nem neuen Versuch.

Kannst du mir sagen heinzi , warum ein Alkydharz Bootslack bei mir risse bekommt? Ich dachte,der sei so elastisch, dass dasnicht passiert. Vlt. weil Kork stärker arbeitet?


----------



## heinzi (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Die Pose geb ich wohl auf. Ich hab versucht, den Lack wieder runter zu kriegen,aber das klebt alles nur. Da komme ich leichter mit nem Neubau weg und nem neuen Versuch.
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen heinzi , warum ein Alkydharz Bootslack bei mir risse bekommt? Ich dachte,der sei so elastisch, dass dasnicht passiert. Vlt. weil Kork stärker arbeitet?


Das kann ich dir leider so auch nicht sagen. Aber Risse entstehen immer wenn der Lack stark schrumpft ( Schrumpfungsrisse ) oder wenn er nicht elastisch genug ist, also wenn er sehr hart ist und der Untergrund stark arbeitet. Vielleicht gibt dir das eine erste Indikation.








						Lack bekommt nach dem Lackieren Risse » Woran kann's liegen?
					

Wenn Ihr trocknender Lack nach dem Lackieren Risse bekommt, kann das verschiedene Ursachen haben. Wir stellen die gängigsten Fehler beim Lackieren vor.




					www.hausjournal.net


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Danke. Weil das erst nach ein paar Jahren gekommen ist, vermute ich das arbeiten. Vlt. in Kombination mit zu dick.


----------



## Bilch (13. September 2022)

Die Pose konnte ich heute erfolgreich am Wasser testen


----------



## Astacus74 (13. September 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke, aber makellos ist sie nicht, die Linien, vor allem die Schwarzen, sind mir nicht so gut gelungen und die Lackierung auch nicht, die Flächen an der Antenne sind nämlich nicht ganez gerade



Das nenn ich jammern auf hohen Niveau...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. September 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Pose konnte ich heute erfolgreich am Wasser testen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417945
> Anhang anzeigen 417946



Ist schon ein tolles Gefühl, wenn ein Projekt nicht nur fertiggestellt wird, sondern auch noch grandios funktioniert.


----------



## ratzfatzab (14. September 2022)

Hi, angeregt von den Basteleien hier werde ich mal ein paar (ca. 30) Posen aufpimpen, die ich bei einem Internetauktionshaus geschossen habe. Der Plan ist auf die "Antenne" eine Perle zu montieren (jetzt einfach nur ein Stift in Zahnstocherstärke) und das ganze anschließend in Leuchtfarben (leuchtend orange, gelb,weiß und schwarz abgesetzt) zu lackieren. Ich habe zugegebenermaßen nicht alle der 128 Seiten durchgelesen, deshalb die Frage: Ist der Revell Modellbaufarben (Revell Emaille - Lack) geeignet, oder lieber was Anderes?


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Ich hab den gerade benutzt und fand das ok. Aber wahrscheinlich geht auch anderes, wie Acryl.


----------



## Luis2811 (15. September 2022)

Ich war auch Mal wieder ein wenig aktiv und habe eine Schwung Posen von einem Flohmarkt hergerichtet.






Besonders interessant fand ich die Pose ganz rechts da sie in beiden Richtungen montiert werden kann. Das habe ich dann auch direkt Mal nach gebaut. Habt ihr so "Zweirichtungsposen" schon Mal gesehen?

Vorlage 





Nachbau


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. September 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich war auch Mal wieder ein wenig aktiv und habe eine Schwung Posen von einem Flohmarkt hergerichtet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418105
> 
> ...



Die 3. Pose von links hab ich ebenfalls und sehr lange gefischt, müsste ich so Mitte bis Ende der 90er gekauft haben. Von dieser Form gibt es auch noch eine in hellgrün statt blau.

Unser Bankside Dreamer hat schon solche Posen für beide Richtungen gebaut, das Bild ist hier im Posenbau irgendwo eingestellt....hab es leide rnicht gefunden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Unser Bankside Dreamer hat schon solche Posen für beide Richtungen gebaut, das Bild ist hier im Posenbau irgendwo eingestellt....hab es leide rnicht gefunden.



Meinst Du vielleicht diese Posen hier?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich war auch Mal wieder ein wenig aktiv und habe eine Schwung Posen von einem Flohmarkt hergerichtet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418105



Die vierte Pose von rechts gefällt mir sehr gut, ich mag dieses klassische und zugleich zeitlose Design. Das müsste man in der Form einmal nachbauen.
Ähnliches habe ich mit dem einen OCC-Posenset bereits auch gemacht, die untere Pose. Noch einen "Sichtkörper" oben auf die Antenne geklebt und die schwarzen Markierungen etwas breiter gewählt, damit käme man schon nahe ran.






Jetzt zeige ich hier schon alte Posen. Es wird höchste Zeit mich mal wieder an meinen Basteltisch zu setzen und die eine oder andere Idee in die Realität umzusetzen.


----------



## fordprefect (17. September 2022)

War gestern noch kurz im Baumarkt, um nach PU-Lack zu schauen. Das einzige, was in die Richtung ging war das hier:





						Holzsiegel PU-Klarlack tuchmatt: Lack Albrecht
					

Albrecht Holzsiegel PU-Klarlack tuchmatt




					www.lack-albrecht.de
				



Aber da stand auch wieder was von Alkydharz.


----------



## Jason (17. September 2022)

Der Lack eignet sich zum lackieren ergibt aber keinen Glanz weil er eben matt ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. September 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Der Lack eignet sich zum lackieren ergibt aber keinen Glanz weil er eben matt ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Was ich persönlich auch mal ganz nett finde, Posen müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig alle glänzen.


----------



## Jason (17. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich auch mal ganz nett finde, Posen müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig alle glänzen.


Da hast du Recht. Den tuchmatt Lack von Albrecht habe ich hier auch stehen. Damit werde ich vielleicht auch ein paar Posen tauchen. Bald fange ich mit dem bauen auch wieder an, habe so einige Ideen, die ich versuche umzusetzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## fordprefect (19. September 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Der Lack eignet sich zum lackieren ergibt aber keinen Glanz weil er eben matt ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das mit dem Matt, kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen im Sonnenglast.
heinzi hatte aliphatische Basis empfohlen. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das dort der Fall ist, wenn dort was von PU und Alkyd steht.


----------



## heinzi (21. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Das mit dem Matt, kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen im Sonnenglast.
> heinzi hatte aliphatische Basis empfohlen. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das dort der Fall ist, wenn dort was von PU und Alkyd steht.


Die besten Lacke bekommst du im Automobilbereich. Aber das sind alles keine Tauchlacke. Bin z.zt. in Kroatien und habe nur eingeschränkt Internetzugang.Nach meiner Rückkehr schaue ich mal was der Markt so hergibt. Aliphatische Basis brauchst Du nur dann wenn der Lack nicht vergilben soll. Zum Teil wird den Lacken auch ein UV Schutz zugegeben um das vergilben zu verhindern. An deiner Stelle würde ich mal in ein Farbengeschäft gehen und mich beraten lassen. Die kennen sich i.d.R. gut aus.


----------



## ratzfatzab (25. September 2022)

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Unterteil der Posen: Eignen sich da Zahnstocher (lackiert natürlich)? Und: bemalt Ihr die Posen Freihand oder klebt Ihr jedes Mal (und mit  was) ab?


----------



## silverfish (25. September 2022)

Bambuszahnstocher bedingt.
Aber die Billigteile aus Pappel vergiss !
Am Besten Du fertigst die Stäbchen selbst aus Bambussplissen.
Da lernste auch gleich den Umgang mit Messer und Schleifpapier.


----------



## Jason (25. September 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zum Unterteil der Posen: Eignen sich da Zahnstocher (lackiert natürlich)? Und: bemalt Ihr die Posen Freihand oder klebt Ihr jedes Mal (und mit  was) ab?


Für meine Posen wären Zahnstocher mit zu dünn, ich bevorzuge ehr Schaschlik Spieße oder diese Pflanzenstützstäbe.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zahnstocher würden sicher auch gehen aber dann nur bei sehr kleinen Posen. Und das mit dem bemalen ist so eine Sache. Freihändig gerade Linien zu ziehen finde ich sehr schwer, bei mir kam bei meinen ersten Posen das bei raus.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Abkleben wäre natürlich ein Option, dafür würde ich Masking Tape empfehlen, war ein Tipp von @Bimmelrudi.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das geht ganz gut damit. Ich selber habe mich vom bemalen verabschiedet und bevorzuge das wickeln mit Garn.




Bemalt wird dann nur die Spitze mit leuchtorange und weiß.
Hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ratzfatzab (25. September 2022)

Sieht Klasse aus!


----------



## Jason (25. September 2022)

Falls man eine ruhige Hand hat, geht es auch ohne abkleben.




Hier ist ein Federkiel von dawurzelsepp die er mir mal zukommen lassen hat. Die drei oberen schwarzen Linien sind meisterhaft handgemalt und da hat er eine ruhige Hand bewiesen. Selber traue ich mir das nicht zu, weil ich Angst hätte eine Pose, wo schon viel Arbeit drin steckt zu versauen. Mit viel Übung geht das, also vorher an irgendwas üben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. September 2022)

Danke lieber Jason fürs Kompliment. 
Es ist schon richtig wie er schreibt in so einer Pose steckt ja gut an Arbeit drinnen und daher wäre es schade dies durch eine schiefe Linie zu verunstalten.
Ich mache solche Linien nur wenn ich zum einen richtig Motiviert und eine ruhige Hand habe. Die richtige Pinselgröße und Qualität sollte man jedoch schon verwenden. Pinsel aus dem Künstlerbedarf mit reinen Haaren sind da von Vorteil und Übung macht den Meister. Niemals aufgeben auch wenn es mal Rückschläge gibt.


----------



## ratzfatzab (26. September 2022)

...also die feinen schwarzen Kontrastlinien sehen bei mir sehr zittrig aus. Die werde ich wohl nochmal machen müssen, aber dann mit dem Maskierband. Mal eine blöde Frage: hat die Fadenwicklung über den gesamten Schaft auch eine Funktion (Stabilisierung?)?


----------



## Jason (26. September 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> hat die Fadenwicklung über den gesamten Schaft auch eine Funktion (Stabilisierung?)?


Die Wicklung zwischen Body und Kiel dient auch der Stabilisierung. Der Kiel wird in dem Posenkörper verklebt, am besten mit einem 2K Kleber und dann wickele ich stramm das Garn vom Kiel hoch zum Körper. Zum Schluss bekommen meine Posen eine dreifache Lackierung, dann habe ich den gewünschten Glanz und die Lackierung trägt zusätzlich der Stabilisierung bei.
Egal ob Balsa oder Schilfrohrposen, auf der Art und Weise sind sie zum fischen stabil genug.




Die hatte ich schon mal gezeigt, ist jetzt bei Minimax . Diese hat drei Übergänge die sich auch bei leichter kraft nicht verbiegen lassen, das hatte ich probiert. War die eigentlich schon mal im Wasser? Kann mich nicht erinnern das du mal was darüber geschrieben hast.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ratzfatzab (3. Oktober 2022)

So, ich wollte mal meine Erstlingsarbeit abliefern
Rohling (aus einer Internet-Auktion), ankleben der Antenne und einer Perle, dann weiß grundiert und anschließend  fertig angemalt




Naja, sicher kann man das besser machen. Fürs Erste bin ich aber zufrieden und am Wasser, drei Meter weit weg, sieht man die Feinheiten eh nicht mehr.




Als nächstes würde ich gerne den Korpus selber machen. Ich denke da an Styrodur (weil preiswert) oder Blasaholz (würde auf einer Discounter-Drehbank funktionieren) und CFK Kohlefaserstäbe. Nächste Frage: was machste mit den ganzen Posen...


----------



## Jason (3. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: was machste mit den ganzen Posen...


Unter Freunden verteilen, das mach ich zumindest. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## ratzfatzab (5. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich meine Feststellposen als Laufposen verwenden kann? Ich dachte schon mal an eine Schleife mit zwei Posenringen drin, und die dann in einen Perlen- Laufwirbel einhängen?


----------



## Jason (5. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich meine Feststellposen als Laufposen verwenden kann? Ich dachte schon mal an eine Schleife mit zwei Posenringen drin, und die dann in einen Perlen- Laufwirbel einhängen?


Du könntest z.B. nachträglich eine Öse dran wickeln. Ein paar Tupfer Lack auf das Garn und schon läuft die Pose.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Oktober 2022)

Wollte euch mal meine Recycling-Segelposen-Konstruktion zeigen: Die ist geeignet für das Daidbait-Angeln an großen Seen, man sieht sie auch aus größerer Entfernung. 
Sie besteht aus 2 zusammengeklebten Pfropf - Korken, einen Teil einer Fahrradspeiche, einem Teil eines Joghurtbechers für das Segel, 4 Perlen, einem Karabinerwirbel und einer festgeklebten Bleikugel als "Kiel". 

In den Wirbel wird die Schnur  mit dem Köfi eingehängt, die bei einer bestimmten Länge mit einem Stopper und einer Gummiperle gestoppt wird. 
Damit fische ich vom Ufer auf Hecht, Zander und Seeforelle. 
Lasse sie etwa 200m raustreiben und hole sie dann ganz langsam wieder ein. 
Funktioniert  natürlich nur mit geflochtener.... und mit passender Windrichtung!


----------



## Jason (5. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> einem Teil eines Joghurtbechers für das Segel,


Man muss auf Ideen kommen, Respekt. Segelposen wurden hier auch schon vorgestellt, ich glaube dawurzelsepp war das. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (5. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich meine Feststellposen als Laufposen verwenden kann? Ich dachte schon mal an eine Schleife mit zwei Posenringen drin, und die dann in einen Perlen- Laufwirbel einhängen?


Je nach Schaft einen Wirbel mit Schrumpfschlauch befestigen. Bei Rückbau ist der auch schnell wieder runter.


----------



## Bilch (6. Oktober 2022)

Toll gemacht Der mit dem Fisch tanzt 

wie tief angelst Du mit dieser Montage?


----------



## ratzfatzab (6. Oktober 2022)

...das mit dem Faden ist natürlich schicker, aber ich denke es wird eine Kombi aus Euren Tipps: Drahtöse und Schrumpfschlauch. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Oktober 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Toll gemacht Der mit dem Fisch tanzt
> 
> wie tief angelst Du mit dieser Montage?


So etwa 1,50 - 3m. Ich verwende Ruten mit 3,60m und kleinere Köfis, so um 10,15 cm Länge...


----------



## Bilch (6. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> So etwa 1,50 - 3m. Ich verwende Ruten mit 3,60m und kleinere Köfis, so um 10,15 cm Länge...


Danke


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Man muss auf Ideen kommen, Respekt. Segelposen wurden hier auch schon vorgestellt, ich glaube dawurzelsepp war das.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das war ein reiner Prototyp ganz unprofessionell und nicht perfekt.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Man muss auf Ideen kommen, Respekt. Segelposen wurden hier auch schon vorgestellt, ich glaube dawurzelsepp war das.
> 
> Gruß Jason


und Bimmelrudi seine, jetzt meine


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Oktober 2022)

Das" Segel" sieht genauso aus wie das Leitwerk von nem Dartpfeil....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. Oktober 2022)

Als ich letzten Sonntag  11h an einem besonderen Angelplatz an einem Wehr war, fielen mir zwischen den großen Steinen Bimssteinstücke auf! 
Keine Ahnung, woher die mal angetrieben wurden... 

Das brachte mich auf die Idee, ob Bimsstein für die Posenbastelei auch Verwendung finden kann. Das Material ist einfach zu bearbeiten, sehr leicht und auch recht robust! 
Hat sich jemand von euch schon mal diesem billigen Material für den Posenbau gewidmet?


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Bimsstein ? 
Müsste man dann wohl gut versiegeln. Spröde ist das Zeuch auch !? 
Ich hab sehr gern Posen aus natürl. Materialien. 
Fürn Winter mal wieder Fermazell besorgen. Kann man gut mit scharfen Messer oder Rasierklinge bearbeiten. Und super beschleifen.


----------



## ratzfatzab (12. Oktober 2022)

@ silverfisch: Du meinst Rohacell (Fermacell ist ne Gips-Faserplatte)


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Bimsstein ?
> Müsste man dann wohl gut versiegeln. Spröde ist das Zeuch auch !?
> Ich hab sehr gern Posen aus natürl. Materialien.
> Fürn Winter mal wieder Fermazell besorgen. Kann man gut mit scharfen Messer oder Rasierklinge bearbeiten. Und super beschleifen.


Bimsstein IST ein natürliches Material! Läßt sich gut schleifen, bohren, drehen... und mit anderen natürlichen Materialien verkleben. Spröde ist Bimsstein (Vulkanisches Erzeugnis) keinesfalls! 

Das ist so eine Art Gesteinsschaum... hatte mal eine Probe von einer neuen Metallart( Aluminiumschaum)  in der Hand, war extrem leicht. Denke, damit können bestimmt (in Zukunft) prima Posen gebaut werden!


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> @ silverfisch: Du meinst Rohacell (Fermacell ist ne Gips-Faserplatte)


Oh. Das hab ich wohl verwechselt.
Danke Dir.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Als ich letzten Sonntag  11h an einem besonderen Angelplatz an einem Wehr war, fielen mir zwischen den großen Steinen Bimssteinstücke auf!
> Keine Ahnung, woher die mal angetrieben wurden...
> 
> Das brachte mich auf die Idee, ob Bimsstein für die Posenbastelei auch Verwendung finden kann. Das Material ist einfach zu bearbeiten, sehr leicht und auch recht robust!
> Hat sich jemand von euch schon mal diesem billigen Material für den Posenbau gewidmet?


Bei uns (Aisch und Nebenflüsse) liegt das Zeug auch rum, es handelt sich dabei oft um Schlackereste. Hier stammen diese aus den Gießereien vor Ort, z.T. wurde das Zeug an den unmöglichsten Stellen entsorgt, so z.B. in den Zwischendecken von Gebäuden, in Baugruben oder eben auch einfach in den Gewässern der Gegend.


----------



## Jason (12. Oktober 2022)

Von so einem Zeug halte ich Abstand. Da bevorzuge ich doch lieber mein gewöhnliches Baumaterial. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (13. Oktober 2022)

Die MS Charlotte hatte ja Rettungsringe aus purem Gold, warum keine Posen aus Bimsstein ?


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> warum keine Posen aus Bimsstein ?


Hmm,
möglicherweise weil bei so einem relativ schwerem Material mit relativ geringem Auftrieb das Verhältnis zwischen Eigengewicht und Tragkraft sehr knapp bzw. ungünstig ausfällt.
Dies führt zu ständigem Herumgehüpfe, Tüddel mit der Bebleiung; zu träger Bissanzeige und zu wunderlichen Wurfeigenschaften der ganzen Montage.
Eine Pose deren Körper fast soviel oder gar mehr wiegt als ihre Bebleiung ist daher dysfunktional und schlecht. Schätze, bei Posen aus Bimsstein, Schlacken oder Aluminiumschaum -Ytong und Mithril wurden offenbar noch nicht vorgeschlagen- ist diese Gefahr relativ hoch. 

Husthust,
Minimax


----------



## ratzfatzab (14. Oktober 2022)

Mal wieder was aus meiner Bastelkiste: links das "Original und rechts die "Fälschung": mit einer Antenne und Perle versehen, bemalt und mit Öse zur Laufpose umgebaut. Material: Revell Enamel-Farben, 0,6er Messingdraht, Sekundenkleber und Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2022)

Das bestellte Garn ist angekommen, soll ja mit dem bauen bald losgehen bei mir. 6 Spulen habe ich geordert, davon 3 Schwarze.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Eigentlich wollte ich eine Großspule in Schwarz mit 500m haben, aber die gab es nicht als vorfixiert, war bzw. nicht als vorfixiert beschrieben. Vorfixiert bedeutet, dass das Garn beim Lackieren nicht durchtränkt wird und die Farbe behält also nicht dunkler wird. Jetzt wo ich vor dem Garn sitze denke ich mir, lass das Schwarz doch noch dunkler werden, ist doch vollkommen egal. Bei anderen Farben finde ich es schon wichtig das sie nicht dunkler werden.
Egal, damit kann ich einige Floats zieren. Die anderen 3 Farben waren noch nicht in meinem Sortiment, mir persönlich gefallen sie sehr gut. Thomas. , ist was für die dabei? Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch andere Farben zur Auswahl.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (26. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> @Thomas. , ist was für die dabei? Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch andere Farben zur Auswahl.


bestimmt ist da was bei


----------



## ratzfatzab (26. Oktober 2022)

Hey Jason, da gibt es sogar _spezielle_ Garne? Oder - anders gefragt: normaler Zwirn aus dem Nähkästchen ist nicht geeignet?


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Oktober 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Hey Jason, da gibt es sogar _spezielle_ Garne? Oder - anders gefragt: normaler Zwirn aus dem Nähkästchen ist nicht geeignet?


Normaler Nähzwirn ist schlecht geeignet.
Der Fusselt und saugt sich voll.

Das sind Garne für den Ruten Bau oder fürs Fliegen Binden.

Feine gewobene Seidenfäden in der Regel.


----------



## Jason (26. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Normaler Nähzwirn ist schlecht geeignet.
> Der Fusselt und saugt sich voll.
> 
> Das sind Garne für den Ruten Bau oder fürs Fliegen Binden.
> ...


Genau das sind die Gründe. Klar könnte man Zwirn aus dem Nähkasten nehmen, dann hat man aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Das bestellte Garn ist angekommen, soll ja mit dem bauen bald losgehen bei mir. 6 Spulen habe ich geordert, davon 3 Schwarze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beeindruckendes Nähkästchen- ich wusste garnicht das Du vorfixiertes verwendest.


----------



## Jason (26. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Beeindruckendes Nähkästchen- ich wusste garnicht das Du vorfixiertes verwendest.


Wenn ich die Posen mit vorfixiertem Garn in frischen Lack tauche, bleiben die Farben so wie sie sind..

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. November 2022)

Die dunkle Jahreszeit hat begonnen und das heißt jetzt für mich Posen bauen. Heute hab ich mein Material nochmal sortiert und es kann losgehen.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





So einiges hab ich mir vor der Brust gesetzt und versuche das zu bewältigen. Beginnen werde ich mit einer Schilfpose, der Rohling ist dazu schon mal perfekt. Thomas.  . Parallel fertige ich ein paar Balsaposen im Englischen Stil. Dann sollen noch Stachelschweinposen verschönert werden die von skyduck  bekommen habe, da schweben mir auch so einige Gedanken vor. Lets go. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. November 2022)

Heute Arbeit für den Winter bekommen.




Die werden wieder hübsch gemacht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jason (6. November 2022)

Mein Sohn hat heute Geburtstag und wir waren alle Fürstlich Essen und Trinken. Der Bengel hat zwischendurch immer einen Willi für uns bestellt, ich wusste gar nicht was das ist, habe aber immer mitgetrunken. So, wie ich mich jetzt fühle, weiß ich nun was es war.
Sitze jetzt total unmotiviert vor den Posen, die ich weiterbauen wollte und denke mir, "Lass es Jason".
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mache lieber morgen nach der Spätschicht weiter, da sieht die Welt wieder besser aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. November 2022)

Wie und womit kann ich die Antenne dieser Leuchtpose in Segmenten verlängern? Als Verbindungsstücke dachte ich an die Schlauchteile in den Knicklicht-Packungen. 
Ich fische diese Posen hauptsächlich im Fluß in Kreisströmungen mit schleifendem Grundblei. Da die Tiefen so um 10-20 cm schwanken,  wollte ich die Antenne entsprechend verlängern, um ein absinken der Pose in tieferen Bereichen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

Heute habe ich mich auch mal aufgemacht in die Welt der Selbstbau Posen mit Messer und schmiergelpapier ist dieser Rohling entstanden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Der bekommt nun noch ne schöne feine Antenne. Danach geht es ans veredeln mal sehen wo die Reise hin geht.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

Man das macht richtig Spaß ich bin definitiv infiziert


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> mal sehen wo die Reise hin geht.


Vielleicht ist das sogar der beste Erstzugang zum Posenbau:
Nicht mit einem ambitionierten Vorbild und festgefügtem Modell anfangen, sondern zunächst einmal frei von der Leber weg sich mit den Materialien, ihrer Verwendung und den entsprechenden Techniken vertraut machen.

Später, wenn man dan genau weiss welche Eigenschaften man von einer Pose dieser oder jener Gestalt haben möchte, gehen die zuvor erprobten Techniken, das Schnitzen, Schleifen, Wickeln, Bemalen, Lackieren mühelos von der Hand.


----------



## Jason (13. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424194
> 
> Man das macht richtig Spaß ich bin definitiv infiziert


Finde ich gut, das du dich im Posenbau eingereiht hast. Deine Arbeit sieht doch schon sehr gut aus. Wenn dein Unikat fertig ist und du damit die ersten Fische fängst bist du noch mehr infiziert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (13. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> das Schnitzen, Schleifen, Wickeln, Bemalen, Lackieren mühelos von der Hand.


Mühelos? Das kann ich nicht behaupten. Es ereignen sich immer wieder Probleme, werde es nie lernen. 
Zitter, zitter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das sogar der beste Erstzugang zum Posenbau:
> Nicht mit einem ambitionierten Vorbild und festgefügtem Modell anfangen, sondern zunächst einmal frei von der Leber weg sich mit den Materialien, ihrer Verwendung und den entsprechenden Techniken vertraut machen.
> 
> Später, wenn man dan genau weiss welche Eigenschaften man von einer Pose dieser oder jener Gestalt haben möchte, gehen die zuvor erprobten Techniken, das Schnitzen, Schleifen, Wickeln, Bemalen, Lackieren mühelos von der Hand.



Ja lieber Minimax das denke ich auch ich bin generell jemand der sich von seinem Bauchgefühl leiten lässt und sich gerne die Materialien nimmt anfängt und schaut was dabei raus kommt.



Jason schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, das du dich im Posenbau eingereiht hast. Deine Arbeit sieht doch schon sehr gut aus. Wenn dein Unikat fertig ist und du damit die ersten Fische fängst bist du noch mehr infiziert.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das erste abtauchen dieser Pose. Wegen Lack und Garn werde ich mich nochmal hier durchwühlen und bei evtl. Fragen werde ich euch auch noch etwas Löchern


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie und womit kann ich die Antenne dieser Leuchtpose in Segmenten verlängern? Als Verbindungsstücke dachte ich an die Schlauchteile in den Knicklicht-Packungen.
> Ich fische diese Posen hauptsächlich im Fluß in Kreisströmungen mit schleifendem Grundblei. Da die Tiefen so um 10-20 cm schwanken,  wollte ich die Antenne entsprechend verlängern, um ein absinken der Pose in tieferen Bereichen zu vermeiden.
> 
> 
> ...


Posen, bei denen man wie bei der gezeigten die Spitze durch ein Knicki austauschen kann, sind meist ohnehin nicht sehr stabil, da ihre Balance (wenn überhaupt) auf die leichte Antenne und nicht das Schwere Knicklicht ausgelegt ist. Dann auch noch mit nem Gummischlauch und zusätzlichem Knicki und eingeschlossener Luft die heikle Stabilität weiter zu belasten, endet, glaube ich nur in Frustration.

Es gibt einen sehr empfehlenswerten Posentyp der Firma 'Exner' der 'Rotter' Ein Bodied Waggler mit Wechselantenne und Knicklichtoption. Er ist lagestabil auch mit Kniclicht und variabel ausbleibar. Er könnte auf die von Dir genannten Anforderungen passen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (13. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Wegen Lack und Garn werde ich mich nochmal hier durchwühlen und bei evtl. Fragen werde ich euch auch noch etwas Löchern


Wir stehen für Fragen bereit. Hier im Thread ist schon vieles erklärt, du musst ihn nur durchstöbern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> werde es nie lernen.


Ja, lieber Ükelbruder. Du weisst es und wir wissen es: Ein japanischer Posenbaumeister aus einer 2000jährigen Clantradition des Posenbauens würde vor Freude Seppuku begehen, allein bei der Aussicht das man ihm zwei Deiner Schilfposen in die Augen stößt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Posen, bei denen man wie bei der gezeigten die Spitze durch ein Knicki austauschen kann, sind meist ohnehin nicht sehr stabil, da ihre Balance (wenn überhaupt) auf die leichte Antenne und nicht das Schwere Knicklicht ausgelegt ist. Dann auch noch mit nem Gummischlauch und zusätzlichem Knicki und eingeschlossener Luft die heikle Stabilität weiter zu belasten, endet, glaube ich nur in Frustration.
> 
> Es gibt einen sehr empfehlenswerten Posentyp der Firma 'Exner' der 'Rotter' Ein Bodied Waggler mit Wechselantenne und Knicklichtoption. Er ist lagestabil auch mit Kniclicht und variabel ausbleibar. Er könnte auf die von Dir genannten Anforderungen passen.
> Hg
> Minimax


Danke für deinen Tip, Minimax!  Da ich mit einer Be- und überbleiung von 10 - 20 gr. angle, so das die Schnur vom Laufblei bis zur Pose möglichst gestreckt ist, mache ich mir mal keine großen Gedanken über ein mögliche Instabilität der Pose durch eine verlängerte Antenne... 

Aber jetzt habe ich mal ein Tip für euch, wegen sehr gut passendem Material für Antennen: Früher habe ich mal Lenkdrachen geflogen und habe noch viele Carbon-Gestängeteile als Reparatur- und Ersatzteile. 
Gestern Abend habe ich natürlich gleich ausprobiert, ob davon etwas an meine Leuchtpose passt. 

Leider war von den Teilen nichts passendes dabei. Das Material gibt's in den unterschiedlichsten Stärken und Längen für wenig Geld entweder in speziellen Kite - Läden, in Spielzeugläden mit einer Drachenabteilung oder im Netz für wenig Geld zu kaufen. 
Man sollte dann gleich einige Endkappen mitkaufen. Die dünnsten Stangen, die am besten für Antennen geeignet sind, ist für Stand-offs. So der Fachbegriff für die kleinen Abspreizer, die dem Lenkdrachen Form und Tiefe geben. 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl. Die Stangen haben eine konstante Materialstärke und sind nicht konisch.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. November 2022)

Es geht weiter ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis


----------



## Jason (17. November 2022)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen und bald geht es darum die Posen mit Garn zu verzieren.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Spitzenbemalung ist bald abgeschlossen. Nachschleifen, nachbessern und nochmal schleifen. Vorm schleifen muss ich immer sehen, das es gut getrocknet ist, da geht immer viel Zeit ins Land.
Im Netz habe ich ne schöne Stachelschweinpose, die in einem Schilfried eingearbeitet war gesehen. So eine werde ich nachbauen, das hat mir gut gefallen. Mit den anderen Stachelposen weiß ich auch schon wie ich sie gestallte. Die eine verziere ich nur und die andere bekommt einen Balsakörper verpasst. Hoffentlich haut alles so hin wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (17. November 2022)

Lieber Thomas. mehr wirst du von einer bestimmten Pose nicht mehr sehen. Da ist jetzt Schluss . Erst wenn du das Päckchen auspackst, danke für die tolle Shakespeare Rute nochmal.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. November 2022)

So die erste Runde Lack ist drauf ich bin gespannt wie sie fertig aussieht


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. November 2022)

Ich habe heute beim Holz spalten ein Stück Lindenholz mit Weißfäule in die Hände bekommen ich werde mal ausprobieren wie sich das bearbeiten lässt und ob das was zum Posenbau taugt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sehr leicht fühlt es sich auf jeden Fall an.
Ich werde berichten.
Gruß Max


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. November 2022)

Da wird ja schon wider gut gebaut, allen schon mal viel Erfolg und Spaß beim bauen. 

Ich bin mir noch nciht sicher ob und was ich heuer bauen will, die Boxen sind voll. Was mir jedoch im Kopf zumgeht wäre evtl ne schöne Raubfischpose, eine Vorlage dafür hatte ich kürzlich in einen meiner Kästen gefunden. "Schau ma moi dann seng ma scho" vielleicht überkommts mich doch ncoh wenn cih eure fertigen Werke sehe, der Winter hat ja erst begonnen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. November 2022)

Während die erste trocknet ist die nächste in Arbeit.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. November 2022)

Und verkaxxt  




Beim nächsten Rohling wird erst gebohrt.
Wieder was gelernt.
Bearbeiten lässt sich das Lindenholz übrigens sehr gut egal ob beim Schleifen oder mit dem Messer ich bin mal auf die Tragkraft gespannt.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. November 2022)

Fehler behoben. 
Übrigens wenn jemand noch Gänse Federkiele braucht meldet euch ich hab noch vier oder fünf befiederte Flügel in der Werkstatt hängen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. November 2022)

Sorry das ich den Threat so zu Spame aber das Fieber hat mich voll erwischt zu der Gänsekiel Geschichte hätte ich jetzt aber mal ne Frage womit einkleben? Ich hab hier schon ein paar mal was von 2K Klebern gelesen. Aber da mein Budget begrenzt ist und ich versuche zu nutzen was da ist wollte ich mal hören ob es alternativen gibt. Sekundenkleber hab ich da Holzleim und so nen Uhu Alleskleber der härtet aber nicht richtig aus.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (20. November 2022)

Du spammst hier doch nichts zu. Zum fragen, austauschen und Posen zeigen ist dieser Thread gedacht.
Wenn dein Federkiel genau in dem Body passt reicht auch Sekundenkleber. Mit einem Zahnstocher den Body weit genug innen mit dem Kleber einstreichen und den Kiel fix soweit in die Öffnung schieben wie es sein soll. Achte aber darauf das zwischen dem Kiel und dem Körper keine Luft ist, es muss verbinden. 
Alleskleber von Uhu geht auch, habe ich auch schon genommen. Ich wickele die Verbindungen stramm mit Garn und danach sollten die Verbindungen mit 3 Schichten Lack fest genug sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Du spammst hier doch nichts zu. Zum fragen, austauschen und Posen zeigen ist dieser Thread gedacht.
> Wenn dein Federkiel genau in dem Body passt reicht auch Sekundenkleber. Mit einem Zahnstocher den Body weit genug innen mit dem Kleber einstreichen und den Kiel fix soweit in die Öffnung schieben wie es sein soll. Achte aber darauf das zwischen dem Kiel und dem Körper keine Luft ist, es muss verbinden.
> Alleskleber von Uhu geht auch, habe ich auch schon genommen. Ich wickele die Verbindungen stramm mit Garn und danach sollten die Verbindungen mit 3 Schichten Lack fest genug sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Super danke. Ja der Kiel sitzt ziemlich stramm drin dann werde ich mich mal an die Hochzeit machen.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (20. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> dann werde ich mich mal an die Hochzeit machen.


Genau, und das mit vollem Karacho.  gutes Gelingen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74 (20. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Übrigens wenn jemand noch Gänse Federkiele braucht meldet euch ich hab noch vier oder fünf befiederte Flügel in der Werkstatt hängen.



Ich hätte noch ein paar Schwanenfederkiele, wenn Intresse besteht







gern auch per PN



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch (21. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> ...
> Bearbeiten lässt sich das Lindenholz übrigens sehr gut egal ob beim Schleifen oder mit dem Messer ...


Linde ist das klassische Material der Schnitzer.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. November 2022)

So mein Erstlingswerk hängt gerade zum Trocknen der dritten Schicht Lack Fotos vom fertigen Stück gibt es Morgen. Bei der zweiten habe ich gestern und heute die Spitze gepinselt und am Übergang, der noch eine recht heftige kannte aufwies, etwas mit Holzleim anmodeliert. Um beim Wickeln nicht zu viel Garn zu benötigen.




Eine technische Frage hätte ich jetzt noch wie hängt ihr die nach der Lackierung auf?


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Eine technische Frage hätte ich jetzt noch wie hängt ihr die nach der Lackierung auf?


Bei Posen ohne Öse unten wie bei Deinem gezeigten Avon, umwickle ich eine Stecknadel mit Blumendraht als Hängematten und piekse die Nadel unten in den Kiel.
Wenn alles trocken ist, sollte es auf die Pieksstelle anschliesssend ein Tröpfchen Lack oder 2k Kleber geben, aber das vergess ich immer bzw. ist mir egal.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. November 2022)

Super Tipp Dankeschön


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Super Tipp Dankeschön


Immer Gerne. Darf ich übrigens Bruder Jason beipflichten, wenn er dich milde tadelt für das Wort 'zuspammen'?
Im Gegenteil, deine Bauberichte und Bilder bereichern diesen Thread sehr!

Und was Missgeschicke angeht: Posen sind zarte Konstruktionen, da bleibts nicht aus das einige nie das Wasser sehen. Ich könnte, hätt ich das dokumentiert, glaube ich eine 3 1/2 Stündige Diashow allein aus Wracks, Missgeburten, Fehlkonstruktionen und Drechselbankunfällen zusammenstellen (mit der Benny-Hill-Show Musik als Soundrack)


----------



## Jason (21. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> am Übergang, der noch eine recht heftige kannte aufwies, etwas mit Holzleim anmodeliert. Um beim Wickeln nicht zu viel Garn zu benötigen.


Das ist sehr wichtig das am Übergang keine Kante vorhanden ist, sonst verzweifelt man beim wickeln. Eine gute Idee den Übergang mit Holzleim zu ebnen, berichte bitte darüber ob du damit zufrieden bist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. November 2022)

Dann berichte ich natürlich sehr gerne weiter ausführlich über meine vortschritte und Missgeschicke beim Posenbau.
Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob der Übergang so gut zu Wickeln geht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. November 2022)

Gratuliere in den Einstieg in den Posenbauvirus  
Um deine Frage zu antworten lasse ich bei meinen Federkielposen das Ende unten noch dran und schneide es erst nach fertiger Lakierung ab. Ich Lackiere quasi über und kann die Pose so besser händeln und anfassen. Das offene Stück verschließe ich wie auch Minimax mit Farbe + Klarlack.

Einen Rat kann ich dir noch mit auf den Weg geben, nichts überstürzen und übers Beinbrechen, die Idee im Kopf auch mal aufs Papier bringen und ne Nacht drüber schlafen, Zeit lassen beim Bau sprich die Farbe/Lack gut Trocknen lassen den eine Pose kann zum Bau schon mal gut ne Woche oder mehr brauchen. Rückschläge nicht als Rückschläge sehen sondern als Erfahrung den das bringt einem Persönlich weiter. Sein eigenes Ding machen und von andere inspirieren lassen nicht versuchen nachzubauen. Wenn du diese Dinge beherzt dann wirst du allzeits viel Spaß beim Basteln haben.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. November 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Rückschläge nicht als Rückschläge sehen sondern als Erfahrung den das bringt einem Persönlich weiter. Sein eigenes Ding machen und von andere inspirieren lassen nicht versuchen nachzubauen. Wenn du diese Dinge beherzt dann wirst du allzeits viel Spaß beim Basteln haben.


Danke für den Tipps und genau das ist meine Herangehensweise. Inspirieren, probieren und dabei lernen Materialien und Techniken zu verstehen und zu lesen. Und wenn was daneben geht umdenken und noch mal probieren.


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> der noch eine recht heftige kannte aufwies, etwas mit Holzleim anmodelier





Jason schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee den Übergang mit Holzleim zu ebnen, berichte bitte darüber ob du damit zufrieden bist.



Das ist eben ein Superbeispiel für die Diskussion hier, und warums nicht ums spammen geht, sondern Neue Leute frische Ideen einbringen. Die Übergänge sind besonders heikel, auch beim Bohren des Rohlings und des Einpassens des konischen Kiels. Die Idee den Übergang mit einer Masse/Leim zu mildern kam mir so noch nicht. Ich bin sehr interessiert am Ergebnis hinsichtlich der weiteren Arbeitsschritte, aber auch am Wasser*
Cool,
Mini

*ich scheue bei meinen Posen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser alles, was das Verhältnis Tragkraft-Eigengewicht des Stückes negativ beeinflussen könnte. Dafür nehme ich dann auch (in einem gewissen Rahmen) Einbußen was Optik und Haltbarkeit angeht. Gut, ok, man wird kein Jason mit dieser Haltung, aber dafür ist Performance der Pose nicht kompromittiert.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. November 2022)

Also zu der Sache mit dem Leim muss ich sagen das, dass noch verbesserungs Potential hat.




Die Kante ist zwar etwas besser aber der Holzleim hat sich beim trocknen halbiert und oder ist noch etwas ins Holz eingezogen.
Da kommt heute ne zweite Schicht drauf.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. November 2022)

Und das Erstlingswerk ist auch fertig bzw. Trocken, ich werde aber noch ein paar Tage warten bis er mit Wasser in Berührung kommt, um dem Lack Zeit zum aushärten zu geben. (Auch wenn alles in mir Schreit: Ab ins Wasser damit).
Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Sie hat zwar ein paar Schönheitsfehler aber ich freue mich wie Bolle


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2022)

Sieht jut aus Max.  
Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Und das Erstlingswerk ist auch fertig bzw. Trocken, ich werde aber noch ein paar Tage warten bis er mit Wasser in Berührung kommt, um dem Lack Zeit zum aushärten zu geben. (Auch wenn alles in mir Schreit: Ab ins Wasser damit).
> Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
> Sie hat zwar ein paar Schönheitsfehler aber ich freue mich wie Bolle
> Anhang anzeigen 424915


Super tolles Erstlingswerk- ick gloob das ist ein toller Puddlechucker und wird gut zu Fischen sein.
Wenn ich ein elender mieser Suppenspucker sein darf, würde ich sagen das das ganze grobe Schiselaweng da unten für so eine wirklich gut, leicht und elegant gestalteten Stillwasserpose  überflüssig und hinderlich ist.

Aber sei's Drum: Ein tolles Werk, und ich freue mich darauf, wenn die feingestaltete Antenne zum ersten mal versinkt!  

Glückwunsch, 
Mini


----------



## Mikesch (22. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> ...
> Die Kante ist zwar etwas besser aber der Holzleim hat sich beim trocknen halbiert und oder ist noch etwas ins Holz eingezogen.
> Da kommt heute ne zweite Schicht drauf.


Ich bin zwar kein Posenbauer, aber ich würde den Leim mit Schleifstaub vermischen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. November 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Posenbauer, aber ich würde den Leim mit Schleifstaub vermischen.


Das wäre ne Option werde ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit probieren. Danke für die Idee.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> wenn die feingestaltete Antenne zum ersten mal versinkt!


Die gefällt mir auch richtig gut...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht jut aus Max.
> Viel Erfolg damit.





Minimax schrieb:


> Aber sei's Drum: Ein tolles Werk, und ich freue mich darauf, wenn die feingestaltete Antenne zum ersten mal versinkt!
> 
> Glückwunsch,
> Mini





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir auch richtig gut...


Ich danke euch wirklich 

Und Mini darfst du natürlich gerne mit dem Lack drauf sieht es wirklich sehr grob aus untenrum. Da werde ich noch etwas an den stellschrauben drehen. 

Aber Ich kann nur sagen ich freue mich wie sau wenn die ins Wasser kommt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. November 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Posenbauer, aber ich würde den Leim mit Schleifstaub vermischen.



Das wäre dann ein Tipp aus der Holzwerkstatt oder im Rutenbau zur Reparatur von Korkgriffen macht man es auch.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. November 2022)

Was für Geräte verwendet ihr zum Schleifen? Welche Rotationsmaschinen sind zu empfehlen? Habe einen Proxxon-Feinbohrschleifer, den habe ich noch nie zum Posenbasteln eingesetzt. Von dieser Fa. gibt's noch eine kleine Drehbank, aber mir ist die zu groß und teuer... 

Früher in der Jugendgruppe haben wir im Winter meistens Wettkampf- und Strömungsposen gebastelt. Dazu wurde eine Bohrmaschine in eine Tischhalterung gespannt und ins Futter eine kleine Schraube, bei der der Kopf abgesägt war.  In diese wurde dann mittig bzw. zentriert der (Balsa) holzkörper aufgeschraubt und mit verschiedenen Schleifpapieren zur gewünschten Form geschliffen. 

Dann wurde Posendraht durch den Posenkörper geschoben, und je nach gewünschter Antennenlänge ein Röhrchen auf den zuvor mit Kleber eingeschmierten Draht geschoben. Dann wurde beides lackiert und zum Schluß mit Posenringen als Feststellpose ausgestattet. 

Einige haben Kunststoffröhrchen verwendet, wo die Luftballons mit dranhängen. Daraus wurden dann Laufposen. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, daß auch schöne Knicklicht-Posen gebastelt wurden. Nur weiß ich nicht mehr, ob das Feststell- oder Laufposen waren....  

Wir haben sogar Trinkhalm-Posen gebastelt! Ein farbiger Trinkhalm wurde über eine Kerze gehalten und beide Enden verdreht. Unten etwas abschneiden, und oben hat man schon eine kleine Antenne. Noch Posenringe dran und fertig zum Einsatz!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. November 2022)

Ich hab die erste Freihändig gemacht diese ist vom Körper her auch eher oval geworden. Bei der zweiten hab ich zentriert gebohrt und grob mit dem Messer vorgeschnitzt. Dann habe ich von einem alten Haarpinsel den Stiel genommen den in meinen Akkuschrauber gespannt und da den Posen Körper drauf gesteckt. 
Akkuschrauber an und Schleifpapier dazu schon wird es ne runde sache.

Irgendwo weiter vorne im Fred hab ich was von günstigen Minidrechselbänken gelesen sowas um die 30EUR. Da müssen aber die anderen was zu sagen.
Wenn mein Virus im Posenbau weiter anhält werde ich evtl. auch Mal über so eine Anschaffung nachdenken.

Gruß Max


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (24. November 2022)

So heute hab ich gewickelt morgen kommt die erste Schicht Lack.





Mit dem Holzleim als Füllmaterial bin ich nicht zufrieden die zweite Schicht war auch nicht besser, ich musste nochmals ordentlich nachschleifen. Obwohl ich das eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Das nächste mal heb ich den Schleifstaub auf und probiere es mit dem Mix aus Leim und Staub. Mal sehen. 
Ist noch jemand am Basteln?

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (24. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ist noch jemand am Basteln?


Ja, ich bin auch dran. Bin gerade mit einer Etappenwicklung an einer Pose fertig geworden die ich hier nicht zeigen kann, da es eine Überraschungspose werden soll.
Aber hier geht es jetzt weiter.




Der Balsakörper ist ein Versuchsprojekt den ich bisher 2X gepinselt habe, er ist mir aber noch zu hell. Einen dritten anstrich bekommt er noch, dann will ich mal sehen. Dann werde ich noch eine Versuch starten mit einem grundierten Balsakörper um den Farbunterschied zu sehen. Das hätte ich auch zuerst machen müssen, das Balsaholz saugt ordentlich 
Farbe auf. 
Und bei der linken möchte ich eine Stachelschweinpose mit einem Schilfried paaren. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt, 
ein Schilfschwein oder sowas ähnliches.  Probieren geht über studieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (24. November 2022)

Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## Jason (25. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse


Ich auch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. November 2022)

Ich habe den nächsten in der Familie infiziert mein Sohn hat sich heute früh mit seinen fast sechs Jahren hingesetzt und gesagt er schnitzt dem Papa eine Pose und hier ist das erste Bild ich bin richtig stolz auf den kleinen  .


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. November 2022)

So weiter ging es mit den beiden Jungs.
Die linke hab ich mit dem kleinen gemacht ein Lutscherstiel plus Bambus und Gänsekiel die in de Mitte hat der große mim Messer vorgeschnitzt und mim Akkuschrauber grob zurecht geschliffen das Feintunig hat der Papa übernommen und rechts ist die Grundierte Pose die der große komplett selbst per Hand geschnitzt und geschmiergelt hat.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gruß Max


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So weiter ging es mit den beiden Jungs.
> Die linke hab ich mit dem kleinen gemacht ein Lutscherstiel plus Bambus und Gänsekiel die in de Mitte hat der große mim Messer vorgeschnitzt und mim Akkuschrauber grob zurecht geschliffen das Feintunig hat der Papa übernommen und rechts ist die Grundierte Pose die der große komplett selbst per Hand geschnitzt und geschmiergelt hat.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, mien lieber du legst ja Posen- und Olditackle mächtig los und jetzt hast Du auch noch die Minikarachos infiziert. 
Schätze, Dein Nickname ist gut gewählt


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. November 2022)

Ja aber ich muss auch sagen das mich das Angeln schwer infiziert hat und ich noch nie so ein Facettenreiches Hobby hatte.
Und mit dem Posen und Vintage Angeln ist dem geschuldet das ich gern Sachen anders mache als die meisten.
Ich Bau gerne Sachen mit Handwerkzeug immer ein Stück neben der Norm
Wenn ich zum Beispiel ein Beil brauche, geh ich zum Altmetall Container such mir nen alten Axtkopff bearbeite ihn so lange bis er mir passt und schnitz mir nen Stiel dazu.

Gruß Max


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Und mit dem Posen und Vintage Angeln ist dem geschuldet das ich gern Sachen anders mache als die meisten.


Ich hab so das Gefühl, das bald der Centrepin-Thread aktualisiert werden wird...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. November 2022)

Ich spiele tatsächlich schon mit dem Gedanken


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. November 2022)

So nun ist es soweit erstes Wassern der Pose mit 3,8g ist sie top ausgebreitet mit Köder und vorfach schätze ich jetzt mal auf 3,5g


----------



## Jason (29. November 2022)

Mist, am Ende von der grünen Wicklung wäre noch eine Umdrehung nötig gewesen, schade, zu spät gesehen aber das bleibt jetzt so. Das wickeln macht mit mittlerweile Spaß, da alles passt, aber nur nach guter Vorarbeit, die ist wirklich wichtig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Floma (29. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So heute hab ich gewickelt morgen kommt die erste Schicht Lack.
> Anhang anzeigen 425028
> 
> Mit dem Holzleim als Füllmaterial bin ich nicht zufrieden die zweite Schicht war auch nicht besser, ich musste nochmals ordentlich nachschleifen. Obwohl ich das eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Das nächste mal heb ich den Schleifstaub auf und probiere es mit dem Mix aus Leim und Staub. Mal sehen.
> ...


Ich nehme Holzkitt aus der Tube. Damit arbeite ich grob auf, gehe mit Schleifgrundierung drüber und schleife dann in Form.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

So hier mal die Ergebnisse der letzten Tage.
Rechts di Avon ist nun drei mal lackiert nur der Anschnitt des Kiels braucht noch seinen letzten Tropfen Lack dann ist sie bereit. 

Dann kommen die zwei von meinem großen da habe ich heute Ösen eingeklebt. 

Die zierliche Avon vorne ist die meines kleinen der hat heute seine Antenne gepinselt.

Und hinten links mein neues Projekt, eine Köfipose.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (3. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425700
> 
> So hier mal die Ergebnisse der letzten Tage.
> Rechts di Avon ist nun drei mal lackiert nur der Anschnitt des Kiels braucht noch seinen letzten Tropfen Lack dann ist sie bereit.
> ...


Läuft doch bei dir und schön das dein Kleiner eifrig am mitbasteln ist. Was für ein Garn verwendest du zum Wickeln?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Läuft doch bei dir und schön das dein Kleiner eifrig am mitbasteln ist. Was für ein Garn verwendest du zum Wickeln?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Im Moment klau ich den Nähgarn bei meiner Frau aus der Nähkiste. Funktioniert ganz gut ist nur sehr dünn.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (3. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Im Moment klau ich den Nähgarn bei meiner Frau aus der Nähkiste. Funktioniert ganz gut ist nur sehr dünn.
> 
> Gruß Max


Nähgarn habe ich am Anfang ebenfalls genommen. Bei schwarzem ist das noch gut gegangen, aber sobald farbliches an die Posen kam, veränderte sich die Farbe nach dem lackieren gewaltig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Nähgarn habe ich am Anfang ebenfalls genommen. Bei schwarzem ist das noch gut gegangen, aber sobald farbliches an die Posen kam, veränderte sich die Farbe nach dem lackieren gewaltig.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja das hatte ich gelesen, aber ich muss sagen bei meiner ersten hat sich das Rot zum besseren entwickelt und das Nachdunkeln kann man ja etwas mit einplanen.
Wenn man aber die exakte Farbe möchte ist Natürlich vorfixierter Garn angesagt.

Gruß Max


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mich durch den halben Threat gelesen habe bevor ich angefangen habe was da an Know-how drin steckt ist irre.
Zum Lack den ich im Moment verwende muss ich auch noch was sagen.
Ich hab eure Empfehlungen gelesen und in meinem Fundus gekramt.
Dabei bin ich auf ne halbe Dose PU Treppen und Fußboden Lack gestoßen, die ich bei der Überarbeitung vom Parket nicht ganz aufgebraucht habe.
Ich denke mal das er mit Sicherheit haltbar genug ist ob er sich verfärbt wird sich zeigen.
Ich werde berichten. 

Gruß Max


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Im Moment klau ich den Nähgarn bei meiner Frau aus der Nähkiste. Funktioniert ganz gut ist nur sehr dünn.
> 
> Gruß Max



Wie Jason schon schrieb ist Nähgarn nciht unbedingt gut geeignet da das Garn meist stark fusselt. 
Wenn du denoch für den Anfang eines nimmst geh vor dem Klarlack einfach kurz mit der Flamme ran....nur nicht zu nah.....dann wird das Ergebnis auch besser.
Beim Rutenbau macht man das bei den Wicklungen für blasenfreien Lack und ich auch für Fusselfreie Wicklungen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Dezember 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wie Jason schon schrieb ist Nähgarn nciht unbedingt gut geeignet da das Garn meist stark fusselt.
> Wenn du denoch für den Anfang eines nimmst geh vor dem Klarlack einfach kurz mit der Flamme ran....nur nicht zu nah.....dann wird das Ergebnis auch besser.
> Beim Rutenbau macht man das bei den Wicklungen für blasenfreien Lack und ich auch für Fusselfreie Wicklungen.


Ja das stimmt das hab ich bei der ersten auch festgestellt. Da ich bei der zweiten dann etwas sek. Kleber zum befestigen der Wicklung benutzt habe sa das Ergebnis aber sauber aus.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf diese Reedpose darfst du schonmal einen Blick werfen, lieber Thomas.





Sie ist aber noch nicht fertig, ein paar Details fehlen noch. Die Woche werde ich mir eine neue Dose Lack besorgen. Der alte ist sehr dunkel geworden. Dieser ruht seit einiger Zeit in dem Glaszylinder, der luftdicht verschlossen ist. Ist nun mal so, wenn er länger steht wird er dunkler. Jetzt hab ich schon 2 Dosen alten Lack stehen, denn klatsche ich an meine Holzhütte. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (6. Dezember 2022)

So heute hat die Deadbait Pose den ersten Lack Anstrich bekommen.







Vorher habe ich sie noch mit etwas "Zauberwerk" aus der nordischen Mythologie verziert. 
Zum einen mit dem Namen des Gottes des Windes, des Meeres, der Seefahrer und Fischer, Njörd.
Und zum anderen habe ich versucht einen Thorshammer einzuschnitzen.
Dieser ist mir nicht ganz so gut gelungen wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte, bin aber trotzdem zufrieden.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So heute hat die Deadbait Pose den ersten Lack Anstrich bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 425866
> Anhang anzeigen 425867
> 
> ...


Jeder hat so seine Ideen.  Ist mir schon aufgefallen das du auf Wikinger und Co stehst. Der Hammer ähnelt ehr einen Totenkopf würde ich sagen. Trinkst du auch aus einem Horn?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> So heute hat die Deadbait Pose den ersten Lack Anstrich bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 425866
> Anhang anzeigen 425867
> 
> ...





Jason schrieb:


> Jeder hat so seine Ideen.  Ist mir schon aufgefallen das du auf Wikinger und Co stehst. Der Hammer ähnelt ehr einen Totenkopf würde ich sagen. Trinkst du auch aus einem Horn?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mein Ratschlag: Man traue niemals Gottheiten/numinosen Wesen die man nicht selbst erfunden hat,
hg
Mini


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (6. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Jeder hat so seine Ideen.  Ist mir schon aufgefallen das du auf Wikinger und Co stehst. Der Hammer ähnelt ehr einen Totenkopf würde ich sagen. Trinkst du auch aus einem Horn?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mal kurz Offtopic: Hörner sind im altagsgebrauch zu umständlich die stehen zu schlecht 
Im großen und ganzen interessiere ich mich im allgemeinen für die Mythologie.
Mit den sagen wir mal religiösen Ansätzen kann ich mich irgendwie mehr Identifizieren als mit den heutigen großen Religionen.

Zum Thema den Hammer hab ich versucht mit nem scharfen Bastelmesser raus zu arbeiten. Keine gute Idee ich werde mal sehen ob ich mir für solche Schnörkel ein paar kleine Kerbschnitzmesser organisieren kann. 

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Zum Thema den Hammer hab ich versucht mit nem scharfen Bastelmesser raus zu arbeiten. Keine gute Idee ich werde mal sehen ob ich mir für solche Schnörkel ein paar kleine Kerbschnitzmesser organisieren kann.


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen das so etwas schwierig ist. Übe doch erstmal an einen Rohling bevor du ans Eingemachte gehst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (6. Dezember 2022)

Mal sehen was draus wird. Mir schwirrt da einiges im Kopf rum.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (6. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen das so etwas schwierig ist. Übe doch erstmal an einen Rohling bevor du ans Eingemachte gehst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das mit dem verpatzten Hammer ist nicht schlimm. Für mich gehört das zum Prozeß und nutzen kann ich sie auch so.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (8. Dezember 2022)

So, neuer Lack ist besorgt worden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Klar und hell so wie es sein soll. Verdünnt mit einem Schuss Verdünnung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (9. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> So, neuer Lack ist besorgt worden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht aus wie eine Urinprobe


----------



## angler1996 (9. Dezember 2022)

Kurt- woraus sind die Deadbait posen?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Kurt- woraus sind die Deadbait posen?


Die hab ich aus Lindenholz geschnitzt.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Die hab ich aus Lindenholz geschnitzt.


dann mache bitte einen Tragkrafttest , bevor Du weiter Zeit investierst.

Gruß A.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Viel Zeit muss ich nicht mehr investieren fehlt nur noch einmal Lack ich möchte sehen wie die Pose vollständig fertig Funktioniert wenn die Tragkraft nicht passt wird sie in irgendeiner anderen Weise verwendet.
Das Ding ist das ich noch einiges an Lindenholz im holzschuppen liegen habe und wenn es gut klappt kann ich daraus noch jede Menge Posen bauen ohne Material kaufen zu müssen.
Versuch macht Klug.

Gruß Max


----------



## angler1996 (9. Dezember 2022)

das Ding ist, das Linde recht geringen Tragkräfte hat  aufgrund der hohen Dichte.
Nu gibst verschiedenen Linden, die mögen unterschiedlich sein.
Ich habe aber mal z.W Wobblerteile aus Linde  geschnitzt - das ist im Prinzip abgesoffen ;.))
Und  bevor Du jetzt da weiter machst - teste oder lass es ;-))


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich werde sie mal Wassern  Danke für den Tipp.
Ich hoffe ich komme nicht rüber als wolle ich keine Tipps annehmen.
Ich bin euch wirklich dankbar für eure Tipps.

Ich versuche lediglich das beste aus dem zu machen was eh schon da ist. Wenn das in die Hose geht macht mir das nichts da ich unglaublich gerne tüftel und bastel. 

Gruß Max


----------



## angler1996 (9. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich werde sie mal Wassern  Danke für den Tipp.
> Ich hoffe ich komme nicht rüber als wolle ich keine Tipps annehmen.
> Ich bin euch wirklich dankbar für eure Tipps.
> 
> ...


Kurt, ist schon Ok, ich konnte nur nicht zugucken;-)) Schreib mal, was rauskommt, 
Erfahrungen sind immer gut, auch wenn sie negativ sind ,naja gut;-))


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Dezember 2022)

Hat schonmal jemand Posen aus (Bau) Schaum gefertigt?


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Posen aus (Bau) Schaum gefertigt?


Nee. Aber aus Isolierung. Diese grauen Schaumrollen für Fenster etc.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Dezember 2022)

Aus sowas hier? Wie gehst du da vor?


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Genau dieses.  Zuerst  Stange oder Rohr durch .Dann Form abschnüren , grundieren und lackieren. 
Hab aber kein Beispiel greifbar. .
Ist auch mehr als 20 Jahre her. 
Hab jetzt fast nur noch Posen aus Natur.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Posen aus (Bau) Schaum gefertigt?



Der ist zu porös und wenn du den nicht richtig lackierst dann zieht der Wasser, fr eine Pose nicht so optimal
da würde ich eher Jackodurplatten (Polystyrolschaum) nehmen.

Ich glaub ich fang auch noch an meine Frau hat da zwei Kartons mit Flaschenkorken geschenkt bekommen da sollten einige für mich abfallen.


Gruß Frank


Ps. ich weiß nur noch nicht wann...


----------



## Jason (9. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Der ist zu porös und wenn du den nicht richtig lackierst dann zieht der Wasser, fr eine Pose nicht so optimal
> da würde ich eher Jackodurplatten (Polystyrolschaum) nehmen.


Ich halte davon auch nichts. Die schönsten Posen kann man aus Federkielen, Schilfried, Balsaholz, Kork oder auch andere Holzarten wie es Karacho_Kurt zum Beispiel macht bauen. Pu Schaum ist nicht meins, aber baut doch die eine oder andere Pose damit. Vielleicht komme ich dann auf den Geschmack wenn ihr sie hier zeigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke aus Bauschaum und Konsorten lässt sich sicher was bauen. Evtl wenn man ihn in ein Rohr spritzt um die Grundform schon mal zu haben geht bestimmt ruck zuck und funktionieren wird das auch. Also so rein Tragkraft mäßig probiert es aus.
Wenn es nicht klappt sind wir alle um eine Erfahrung reicher 

Gruß Max


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin ebenfalls skeptisch bei einem solch weichen und immer veränderlichen Material.

Es gibt gute, harte, Schäume wie beispielsweise Rohazell etc. Bimmelrudi arbeitet fast nur noch mit Schaum, so weit ich weiss und wirkt Wunder dabei.

Ich glaube nicht, daß nur weil etwas auftreibend ist, es sich automatisch als Posenbaumaterial eignet.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich mische mich hier mal ein, Bauschaum aus der Flasche würde ich nicht empfehlen. Versucht das Zeug mal aus einer Form zu lösen. Das wird nix. Da würde ich lieber diese Platten (k.A. wie die heißen)  die man als Dämmung um Fenster/Türen klebt nehmen. Sind wesentlich fester und feinporiger. Die fallen auf jeden Bau ab und sind als Abfall sicher umsonst.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich mische mich hier mal ein, Bauschaum aus der Flasche würde ich nicht empfehlen. Versucht das Zeug mal aus einer Form zu lösen. Das wird nix. Da würde ich lieber diese Platten (k.A. wie die heißen)  die man als Dämmung um Fenster/Türen klebt nehmen. Sind wesentlich fester und feinporiger. Die fallen auf jeden Bau ab und sind als Abfall sicher umsonst.


Die klebekraft von Bauschaum hatte ich nicht bedacht .

Styrodur heißt das Zeug für die Dämmung. So ne Platte kostet mit Sicherheit auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Die klebekraft von Bauschaum hatte ich nicht bedacht .
> 
> Styrodur heißt das Zeug für die Dämmung. So ne Platte kostet mit Sicherheit auch nicht die Welt.


Ja, oder Rohacell


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

hier mal eine Anleitung


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

So Tragkraft Test ist bestanden es hängen 18g dran, eher für den kleinen köfi aber läuft. Die nächste wird etwas voluminöser.

Nur um Verwirrung vorzubeugen der behälter ist etwas schief die Pose steht 1a.

Gruß Max


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Pu Schaum ist nicht meins, aber baut doch die eine oder andere Pose damit.



Ich weiß auch nicht wie haltbar die Posen aus Polystyrolschaum sind (druckempfindlich) glattgeschliffen kriegt man die schon, einen Kiel eingklebt, dann Lack und gut.
Der Polystyrolschaum ist zwar fest aber wie stabil als Pose kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich werde es lieber sein lassen.



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich denke aus Bauschaum und Konsorten lässt sich sicher was bauen. Evtl wenn man ihn in ein Rohr spritzt um die Grundform schon mal zu haben geht bestimmt ruck zuck und funktionieren wird das auch. Also so rein Tragkraft mäßig probiert es aus.



Bauschaum ist wesentlich weicher als Polystyrolschaum offenporig und von der Oberfläche sehr rauh, da mußt dun vorm lackieren auch noch spachteln, also das wiederstrebt mir sehr.



yukonjack schrieb:


> Bauschaum aus der Flasche würde ich nicht empfehlen. Versucht das Zeug mal aus einer Form zu lösen. Das wird nix.



Dem könnte man mit Trennmitteln entgegenwirken aber mit Bauschaum werde ich meine Zeit nicht verschwenden.



Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt gute, harte, Schäume wie beispielsweise Rohazell etc. @Bimmelrudi arbeitet fast nur noch mit Schaum, so weit ich weiss und wirkt Wunder dabei.



Das funktioniert aber ich werde das wohl auch erst mal sein lassen.


Wie schon gesagt, entweder die alten Weinkorken oder Balsa das wären meine Favoriten, vielleicht noch Weide aber das sind ann Experimente.



yukonjack schrieb:


> hier mal eine Anleitung



Ich wollte den Korken in meine kleine Proxxondrehbank einspannen und schleifen, ich bin nicht so der Schnitzfan


Gruß Frank

Ps. Polystyrolschaum ist im Handel unter der Bezeichnung Jackodur oder auch Styrodur erhältlich


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Korken in meine kleine Proxxondrehbank einspannen und schleifen, ich bin nicht so der Schnitzfan
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank
> ...


sehr gute Idee.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Bei Rizov in Sofia/Bulgarien gibt es übrigens Baumaterial, auch Rohazell. Ich habe schon öfter da bestellt und kann ihn ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen.






						pole float making materials
					

pole float making materials



					www.pole-floats.com


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe früher mal Bauschaum für ein Bastelprojekt für mein damaligen Auto verwendet. Dazu habe ich in eine Form erst Frischhaltefolie oder so ausgelegt, den Schaum draufgesprüht und obendrauf wieder Folie und als Beschwerung eine Holzplatte mit einigen Gewichten drauf. 
Als der Schaum fest war, hatte ich schön glatte Oberflächen! So ähnlich könnte man das auch beim Posenbau machen, hatte mir das recht einfach vorgestellt... 
Nachdem mir durch eure Beiträge klargeworden ist, das der Aufwand dazu viel höher ist, wie gedacht und evtl. zum Posenbau noch mehr Chemikalien (Spachtel) notwendig sein können, bin ich von der Idee wieder abgekommen. 

Lieber zurück zur Natur, zu Kork und Holz! Lacke, Leim (Kleber) und Farben sollten die einzigsten chemischen Produkte bleiben, die zum Posenbau eingesetzt werden sollten! 
Ist Balsaholz nicht ein Tropenholz?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

Balsam ist tatsächlich ein Tropenholz das so grob aus dem Gebiet von Mexiko bis Peru vorkommt. 

Gruß Max


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe früher mal Bauschaum für ein Bastelprojekt für mein damaligen Auto verwendet. Dazu habe ich in eine Form erst Frischhaltefolie oder so ausgelegt, den Schaum draufgesprüht und obendrauf wieder Folie und als Beschwerung eine Holzplatte mit einigen Gewichten drauf.
> Als der Schaum fest war, hatte ich schön glatte Oberflächen! So ähnlich könnte man das auch beim Posenbau machen, hatte mir das recht einfach vorgestellt...
> Nachdem mir durch eure Beiträge klargeworden ist, das der Aufwand dazu viel höher ist, wie gedacht und evtl. zum Posenbau noch mehr Chemikalien (Spachtel) notwendig sein können, bin ich von der Idee wieder abgekommen.
> 
> ...


Ja aber sehr schnell nachwachsend.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls skeptisch bei einem solch weichen und immer veränderlichen Material.
> 
> Es gibt gute, harte, Schäume wie beispielsweise Rohazell etc. Bimmelrudi arbeitet fast nur noch mit Schaum, so weit ich weiss und wirkt Wunder dabei.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß nur weil etwas auftreibend ist, es sich automatisch als Posenbaumaterial eignet.



Ich arbeite seit längerer Zeit damit, das stimmt. Allerdings nicht ausschließlich, mein Favorit ist und bleibt immernoch Balsaholz gefolgt von Abachi.
Es gibt aber eben diverse Hartschäume, die für sowas verdammt gut geeignet sind. Rohazell ist allgemein bekannt dafür, eben weil auch die Industrie diesen Werkstoff für Posen durchaus nutzt.
Man findet ähnliche Werkstoffe zb im Architekturbereich oder bei der Herstellung von gefrästen Gußformen. Solche Hartschäume haben nämlich optimale Eigenschaften dafür, sie sind exakt fräsbar, hoch belastbar und druckstabil.

Das solche Werkstoffe auch eine hohe Auftriebskraft haben und zudem auch noch völlig unempfindlich gegen Wasser sind, macht sie einfach zum nahezu perfektem Baumaterial dafür.
Die Verarbeitung ist sicher nicht ganz ohne (benötigt schnell geführte Werkzeuge im Rotationsprinzip wie eine Fräse oder Dreh/Drechselbank), die Nachbehandlung ist umfangreicher wie bei vielen Naturwerkstoffen.

Das muß man dann abwägen.
Für mich war die Auftriebskraft entscheidend auch daraus zu bauen, da ich eben auch in Gewässern mit Posen fische, wo selbst der Handel nichts mehr bieten kann.
Die Rede ist von richtig schweren Posen für die Stellfischangelei im großen Strom wie die Elbe.
Dort kommen Posen zum Einsatz die bei 40g Tragkraft erst anfangen, ich hab auch Modelle bis 80g im Einsatz dafür.

Die meisten Naturwerkstoffe stoßen irgendwann an physikalische Grenzen der Machbarkeit, oder sie werden so ausladend das es nicht mehr zielführend ist.
Das gleiche hat man auch bei einer Alternativbeschwerung, wie zb Steine als Grundblei usw.

Das sind Spezialfälle, klar.

Die meisten Angler werden damit nie in Berührung kommen, weil sie halt nicht derartige Gewässer vor der Tür haben oder sie nicht beangeln wollen.
Natürlich könnte man mit diesen Werkstoffen auch kleine und filigrane Exemplare bauen. Das mache ich dann aber nicht, da mir dafür dann das entsprechende Präzisionswerkzeug fehlt und ich dieses dafür auch nicht anschaffen will.
Dafür kommt dann eben wieder Balsa und Abachi hervor, auf Kork verzichte ich zu 100%, allein weil guter Kork zu teuer wäre und auch der Schleifstaub nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> allein weil guter Kork zu teuer wäre



Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit Korken aus Wein-und Sekflaschen?


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit Korken aus Wein-und Sekflaschen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Korken aus Weinflaschen sind eher ungeeignet zum einen wenn man sie mit dem Korkenzieher durchbohrt hat und zum anderen weil sie zu grobe Poren haben.
Bei Sektflaschen sieht das schon anderes aus, diese sind meist gepresst und härter. Wenn man sie zudem in heißen Wasser aufkocht gehen sie etwas auf und lassen sich nach dem Trocknen leichter barbeiten. 
Wie Bimmelrudi jedoch schreibt ist Kork nicht immer so schön zu bearbeiten wie Balsa zum einen ist er härter und man braucht entsprechend länger für die spätere Form. Der Größe sind hier auch Grenzen gesetzt wohingegen man bei Balsa bis Welsposen noch schleifen kann.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit Korken aus Wein-und Sekflaschen?
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Solche Stücke wären mir generell zu kurz in der Länge, man müßte da dann halt 2 zusammenfügen was mir persönlich widerstrebt.
Kork zb mit Drechseleisen zu bearbeiten ist auch nicht so geil, das wird wohl fast auschließlich in Schleifen enden was deutlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt und für ordentlich Staub sorgt.
Bin ich halt absolut kein Freund von, auch wenn Kork nen schönes Material für Posen ist, ist es für meine Projekte komplett raus.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Dezember 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Solche Stücke wären mir generell zu kurz in der Länge, man müßte da dann halt 2 zusammenfügen was mir persönlich widerstrebt.
> Kork zb mit Drechseleisen zu bearbeiten ist auch nicht so geil, das wird wohl fast auschließlich in Schleifen enden was deutlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt und für ordentlich Staub sorgt.



Das das nicht ganz einfach ist habe ich mir schon gedacht, zwei Korken verleimen/verkleben da habe ich weniger Probleme mit das klappt schon, kommt ja auch noch ein Kiel eingeklebt.

Ja staubig wird es wohl werden da hilft dann nur eine Absaugung mit dem Staubsauger


Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2022)

Es staubt weniger bei niedriger Drehzahl.
Es gibt das beste Korkmaterial im Rutenbau.
Sektkorken ? Man trinkt ja schon weniger.
Hatte viel Jahre Korken gesammelt.
Vlt. sind sie ja noch in einem Umzugskarton.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Dezember 2022)

Abgesehen vom Material, wenn man zum BAuen anfängt sollte man sich einen kleinen Vorrat anlegen und immer die Augen offen halten was sich zum Bauen eignet.
Aktuell bei diesen Temperaturen ist es wider an der Zeit sich entsprechendes Schilfrohr zu beschaffen und im Heizungsraum langsam zu trocknen. Der Boden ist gefroren und ans meiste Reed kann man entsprechend näher rangehen ohne gleich zu versinken. Auch ist es sinnvoll beim Spaziergang das ganze Jahr über mal die Augen offen zu halten wo passendes Schilf mit entsprechender Wandstärke steht oder eben wo Gänse,Schäne oder Raben ihre Federn verlieren. 
Sektkorken kann man sicher auch beim nächsten Restaurantbesuch mal erfragen vielleicht haben die ein Kiste wo se gesammelt werden. 
Ich für meinen Teil sammle die Materialien schon über längere Zeit sprich Jahre und hab mir einen gewissen Grundstock geschaffen wo ich immer darauf zurückgreifen kann....für meine Projekte nehme ich mir dann die Box und suche z.B. den entsprechenden Kiel heraus. Wer viel hat hat viel Auswahl und dadurch noch mehr Freude am Bauen. Gute Posen/Schwimmer entstehen nicht nur durch die Handwerkliche Tätigkeit sondern auch mit gutem Material.


----------



## Jason (13. Dezember 2022)

Hier meine neuste Kreation. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eine gekürzte Stachelschweinpose in ein Stück Schilfried gesteckt und am unterem Ende einen dickeren Schaschlickspieß.
Habe mal so eine Pose im Netz gesehen und die hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Mal schauen wie ich sie noch verzieren werde.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. Dezember 2022)

Wirklich sehr schön lieber Jason .
Ich bewundere deine Perfektion. 

Gruß Max


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier meine neuste Kreation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah ist die cool, vor allem die Einarbeitung des schönen und edlen Stachi-Materials. Der kleine Nerd in mir meldet Bedenken wegen der Balance an, aber der Ästhet und Geniesser kloppt ihn einfach um und vergöttert dieses 3-Materialien-Kleinod. Phantatisches Stück!


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der kleine Nerd in mir meldet Bedenken wegen der Balanc


Ja, so ähnlich habe ich auch schon gedacht. Dann gilt es nun abzuwarten und wenn sie ausreichend mit Lack überzogen ist wollen wir doch mal sehen wie sie sich im Wasser gibt. Ich werde berichten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2022)

Heute Abend ging es weiter an der Stachelschwein-Balsapose. Die nächste Wicklung ist gut gegangen, aber beim wickeln dieses Abschnitts ist mit die untere Wicklung an der Oese aufgegangen nur weil ich Kamel vergessen habe diese zu verkleben.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Den Schaden konnte ich glücklicherweise beheben, sieht aber nicht mehr so gut aus wie vorher. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Den Schaden konnte ich glücklicherweise beheben, sieht aber nicht mehr so gut aus wie vorher.


Ja. Der Schaden sticht wirklich ins Auge...


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja. Der Schaden sticht wirklich ins Auge...


Konzentriere dich bitte auf das WM Spiel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (14. Dezember 2022)

Sowas in der Richtung lag mir auch auf der Zunge ich kann den Makel nicht entdecken 

Gruß Max


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung lag mir auch auf der Zunge ich kann den Makel nicht entdecken



Wir werden den Makel nie und nimmer sehen/finden, der Erbauer dieser wunderschönen Pose weiß aber wo der Makel ist und wird ihn immer sehen.
Da können wir schreiben was wir wollen, das kenn ich von mir nur zu gut.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Wir werden den Makel nie und nimmer sehen/finden, der Erbauer dieser wunderschönen Pose weiß aber wo der Makel ist und wird ihn immer sehen.
> Da können wir schreiben was wir wollen, das kenn ich von mir nur zu gut.


Die _dèformation professionell_e des Perfektionisten, leidenschaftlichen Handwerkers und Künstlers. Oder auch des leidenschaftlichen Hobbyisten.
Heiß brennt auf meiner Seele die dumme häßliche Schleifschmarre auf meiner geliebten Selbstbaudöbelrute, und nie, nie konnt ich sie vergessen, nicht an goldenen Herbsttagen mit Biss auf Biss, nicht als mein PB an der Schnur tobte unter stürmischem Himmel. Immer war die Schleifschmarre da. 
Schade, daß man sich davon nicht frei machen kann.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (14. Dezember 2022)

Nicht das ich euch da jetzt zu nahe treten will aber: zum Glück bin ich kein Perfektionist.
Aber ihr habt meinen tiefsten Respekt ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich und überwältigend wenn jemand mit viel Hingabe und liebe zum Detail an eine Sache ran geht.

Gruß Max 
Pragmat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die _dèformation professionell_e des Perfektionisten, leidenschaftlichen Handwerkers und Künstlers. Oder auch des leidenschaftlichen Hobbyisten.
> Heiß brennt auf meiner Seele die dumme häßliche Schleifschmarre auf meiner geliebten Selbstbaudöbelrute, und nie, nie konnt ich sie vergessen, nicht an goldenen Herbsttagen mit Biss auf Biss, nicht als mein PB an der Schnur tobte unter stürmischem Himmel. Immer war die Schleifschmarre da.
> Schade, daß man sich davon nicht frei machen kann.


Wie wahr du sprichst, zumal das hier ein unvermeidlich purer Wegwerfartikel ist, wenn man ihn denn überhaupt bestimmungsgemäß einsetzt.
Gutes anbinden hilft und sorgfältig nach Gewässern mit nur kleinen Fischen schauen ist natürlich von Vorteil ... 

Das ist noch nichtmal eine langlebiger ausgelegte Rutenwicklung, da kann ich die Makelhaftigkeit immerhin besser nachvollziehen.
Stört da nach einiger Zeit des Vergessens und so auch nicht wirklich ... 

Jason , das heilt die Zeit auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> zumal das hier ein unvermeidlich purer Wegwerfartikel ist, wenn man ihn denn überhaupt bestimmungsgemäß einsetzt.


Oh, mein Lieber, da hast Du mich aber wirklich falsch verstanden, bzw. vereinnahmst meine Position zugunsten eines krassen Funktionalismus, dem ich nie das Wort geredet habe.
Auch zarte Gebilde wie Posen oder Fliegen  verdienen die Zeit, Sorgfalt und Kunstfertigkeit, die die Begabten unter uns Ihnen schenken. Auch wenn mit Ihrem Verlust bei jedem Wurf zu rechnen ist. In einer streng funktionalistischen Perspektive könnte man sie daher durch zugeschmolzene Trinkhalme oder Rote Fusseln an nem Haken ersetzen.

Das wäre aber nur die halbe, oder nicht mal ein Drittel der Wahrheit, denn damit wird nur das rohe funktionale Ergebnis umschrieben, und nicht der aufregende und befriedigende Weg zum Ziel: Etwas Schönes, über die reine Funktion hinausgehendes zu Schaffen, mit all den Frustrationen, Lernprozessen und stillen Triumphen die niemand ausser dem Schaffenden dem Stück ansehen kann.

Wenn ich eine der wunderbaren Posen von Jason fische, dann denke ich nicht nur an ihre funktionalen Eigenschaften oder auch ihren ästhetischen Wert, sondern dann erinnere ich immer auch an meinen lieben Ükelbruder und Angelfreund:

Ich mein, ich sehe Deinen Punkt, aber finde es ein bisschen frivol bzw. deplatziert, in diesem Zusammenhang von einem "Wegwerfartikel" zu sprechen,

no offense
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Zur Klarstellung: Wergwerfartikel ist ein Wortspiel, nun mal im mehrfachen Sinne unabwendbar total wahr! 
Das macht es so prickelnd, auch für die emotionalen Verstrickungen.
Ein bischen mehr Entspanntheit tut oft gut, nicht umsonst entstehen die besten Werke oft da, wo keiner mit gerechnet hat, wo es eben eigentlich schaissegal ist/wäre.

Meine eine Oma (die Farmor) hat sehr gerne und ausdauernd gestrickt, so als einfach gemütlich dasitzen und stricken und erzählen, stundenlang, weniger für ein super Werk.
Und wenn wir uns gut unterhalten haben und alles in Ordnung war mit den Umfeldleuten und der Familie, sie einfach gute Laune und Entspannung empfunden hat, dann ist vollkommen anstrengungslos das tollste Strumpfwerk entstanden, ohne es eigentlich zu müssen.
Anders herum bei Generv oder nur einem stressigen Menschen im Raum hat sie es nach 20min zusammengehauen, weil alle Maschen schief und krumm waren und es nur von den Nadeln sprang.


----------



## Jason (20. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir hat sich mal wieder was getan. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die rechte ist fertig zum Lackieren und bei der linken muss ich meine Fantasie noch ein wenig spielen lassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Tolle Stücke hast du da wieder gezaubert. Die wicklung in Petrol ist wunderschön. Nur das silbrig oben ist nicht so meins aber das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Nur das silbrig oben ist nicht so meins aber das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache.


Das ist kein Silber sondern Gold. Und natürlich hast du Recht, es ist Geschmackssache, aber das Gold hat mir gut auf dem dunklen Abschnitt der Stachelschweinpose gefallen. Die Pose hat gestern ihre erste Lackierung bekommen und wenn morgen der ganze Weihnachtszauber vorüber ist bekommt sie ihre zweite Lackierung. Ich ziehe mich jedes Jahr am Heiligen Abend in mein Angelzimmer zurück und lasse den Tag Revue passieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir wird erst am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag etwas Ruhe einkehren das ist Traditionell unser Chill und Jogginghosen Tag da werde ich denke ich auch noch etwas Zeit in unserer Kreativwerkstatt verbringen.


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Bei mir wird erst am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag etwas Ruhe einkehren das ist Traditionell unser Chill und Jogginghosen Tag da werde ich denke ich auch noch etwas Zeit in unserer Kreativwerkstatt verbringen.


Über die Weihnachtstage herrscht hier auch genügend Trubel. Aber zur späteren Stunde, wenn die buckelige Verwandtschaft aus dem Haus ist kann ich machen was ich will.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)

Lieber Nordlichtangler 
Du hast meinen Beitrag für gut befunden und siehst das bestimmt ähnlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2022)

Genau! 
Vor allem lass dich nicht stressen, von niemanden aus dem Real-Live und von keinen zu hohen Erwartungen.
Anspruch und Ehrgeiz ist deutlich die richtige Richtung, aber zuviel versaut wiederum alles, wie zuviel Salz in der Suppe.
Es ist immer wieder seltsam, bei der Planung eines Meisterwerk geht öfter alles schief, bei einer lockeren schnellen Nummer wird es meisterhaft perfekt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder seltsam, bei der Planung eines Meisterwerk geht öfter alles schief, bei einer lockeren schnellen Nummer wird es meisterhaft perfekt.


....genau darum ist es gut eine schaffenspause einzulegen um neue Ideen und Kraft zu tanken. Die Freude am Bauen sollte immer vor dem Ehrgeiz des schaffens stehen, gute Sachen entstehen in Ruhe und bei nem guten Glas Wein dazu 
Ich nehme mir da auch gerne unseren Dübel  in Erinnerung mit welcher Hingabe er seine gespliessten Ruten wider herrichten.


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2022)

Das Bastelprojekt für Thomas. ist beendet und geht morgen auf die Reise. Eine Pose
davon kann ich hier zeigen
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sie hat vor dem heiligen Fest ihre 3. Lackierung erhalten und trocknete viele Tage im Heizungskeller, so das sie bereit zum versenden ist.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Den Rest von dem Projekt kann ich nicht zeigen, sonst ist der Überraschungseffekt dahin.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das kann er selber zeigen wenn er möchte. Zur Tragkraft kann ich mal wieder nichts sagen, vermutlich zwischen
2-3g.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace (26. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Das Bastelprojekt für @Thomas. ist beendet und geht morgen auf die Reise. Eine Pose
> davon kann ich hier zeigen



Eine wirklich tolle Arbeit Jason , gefällt mir sehr gut! Auch die Bilder, gut in Szene gesetzt mit der Centrepin! 


Tight lines


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Eine wirklich tolle Arbeit Jason , gefällt mir sehr gut! Auch die Bilder, gut in Szene gesetzt mit der Centrepin!
> 
> 
> Tight lines


Danke für dein Kompliment, das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (27. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Das Bastelprojekt für Thomas. ist beendet und geht morgen auf die Reise. Eine Pose
> davon kann ich hier zeigen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas. (27. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Den Rest von dem Projekt kann ich nicht zeigen, sonst ist der Überraschungseffekt dahin.
> Das kann er selber zeigen wenn er möchte.



Hoho, mal schauen, 
möchte ja nicht das Kriminelles Gesindel auf dumme Ideen kommt das hier eventuell mitliest  
aber ich werde es tun, das wäre ja brutal den anderen hier dein Meisterwerk vorzuenthalten.
ich freue mich schon auf den dritten Weihnachtstag


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Dezember 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hoho, mal schauen


Nicht schauen, präsentieren. Wird dann danach so wie so im Gewölbe des Shimano-Museums in einer neuen Vitrine mit UV absorbierenen Scheiben und temperierter Umgebungsluft passend drapiert werden. Und wenn dann doch mal das Gewässer locken sollte, ist unterhalb der Angelstelle in Richtung Nordsee ein Sperrwerk zu erstellen, wegen dem befürchtetem Abriss.
Vorteil ist noch der Delta-Plan in den  Niederlanden, das wäre dann die letzte Rettung. Deiner Vorstellung in hoher Erwartung bangend werde ich die nächsten Tage diesen Thread unter Begutachtung vormerken.


----------



## Schilfsänger (27. Dezember 2022)

Kennt jemand gute Pinsel für den Posenbau die keine Haare verlieren ? Künstlerpinsel habe ich probiert, die waren allerdings auch eher für die Tonne.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Dezember 2022)

Pinsel für den Modellbau, wie die neueren sind, keine Ahnung, die alten vom letzten Jahrtausend waren gut.


----------



## Schilfsänger (27. Dezember 2022)

Naja, es scheint überall nur noch (offensichtliche) Phantasie Chinamarken zu geben. Nach der ersten Nutzung sind die Pinsel für feinere Linien unbrauchbar. Mit Silikon Pinseln auf Styrodur malen wird nicht funzen,oder ?


----------



## Tricast (27. Dezember 2022)

Schilfsänger : Schaust Du in Fachgeschäften mit Künstlerbedarf oder bist Du mehr so allgemein unterwegs? Gerstaecker bietet Pinsel in jeder Qualität.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Naja, es scheint überall nur noch (offensichtliche) Phantasie Chinamarken zu geben. Nach der ersten Nutzung sind die Pinsel für feinere Linien unbrauchbar. Mit Silikon Pinseln auf Styrodur malen wird nicht funzen,oder ?


Ich hab auch nur son Künstlerset .
Bestimmt nix hochwertiges.
Bei 7 € für 15 Stck.
Hatte auch bisher keine Probleme mit Farben auf Kunstharz Basis.
Mit Verdünnung werden die wieder sauber. 
Und die Haare gehen nicht aus.
Allerdings ist anfangs so ne zähe Flüssigkeit drauf.
Die geht schlecht weg ohne Verdünnung. 

Allerdings ist der Pinsel an sich Mist.
Also der Stiel mit der Buchse.
3 sind schon abgegangen. 
Man kann sich vorstellen wie der Tisch danach aussieht wenn das Teil während des Lackierens runter fällt  .

Das Set gibt's nicht mehr und empfehlen will ichs auch nicht.


----------



## Schilfsänger (27. Dezember 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Schilfsänger : Schaust Du in Fachgeschäften mit Künstlerbedarf oder bist Du mehr so allgemein unterwegs? Gerstaecker bietet Pinsel in jeder Qualität.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Mit Fachgeschäften siehts hier auf dem "besseren Dorf" schlecht aus, da bleibt nur das Internet. Danke für den Link, ich gucke mich mal um! Hatte vorher nur in der Bucht und Amazon geguckt.


----------



## Tricast (27. Dezember 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Mit Fachgeschäften siehts hier auf dem "besseren Dorf" schlecht aus, da bleibt nur das Internet. Danke für den Link, ich gucke mich mal um! Hatte vorher nur in der Bucht und Amazon geguckt.


Ich würde dort mal anrufen. Die sind sehr versiert und nett. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Schilfsänger (27. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74  Ich hatte ein Set von Amazon und zwei weitere Sets angebliche Künstlerpinsel, leider blieben bei allen Haare hängen. Der Preis war auch so die 10,00€.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Dezember 2022)

Gute Pinsel sind teuer, immer schon.
Boesner ist noch so ein Laden für Künstler aber Modellbaushops sollten eigentlich auch welche haben oder wird heutzutage nur noch airgebrusht?!


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gute Pinsel sind teuer, immer schon.



Das war schon zu meinen Lehrzeiten so, man das gab Ärger wenn die Pinsel hartgeworden sind weil ich sie nicht sauber gemacht habe.
Aber das mit der Qualität stimmt schon die Pinsel von damals sind heute noch top, leider nicht für feine Arbeiten 
geeignet.


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Dezember 2022)

Schilfsänger

Wenns bei dir ne Filiale von Müller gibt dann hol dir diese hier:

Pinsel

Gibts in unterschiedlichen Größen, nur nicht die billigen nehmen.

Solche hab ich im Einsatz und glaub mir die Taugen was.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte da noch einen Tip: Früher habe ich Harze und Chemikalien bei DEFFNER & JOHANN bestellt, daß ist ein Fachhandel für Restaurations- und Künstlerbedarf, am besten mal den Katalog anfordern! 

Der Firmensitz ist übrigens in Schweinfurt....


----------



## Schilfsänger (28. Dezember 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schilfsänger
> 
> Wenns bei dir ne Filiale von Müller gibt dann hol dir diese hier:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip, ich gucke die Woche mal hin.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Dezember 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Schilfsänger
> 
> Wenns bei dir ne Filiale von Müller gibt dann hol dir diese hier:
> 
> ...



Alternativ sind Pinsel fürs Nageldesign (Nail Art) auch sehr gut zu verwenden, die verlieren auch keine Haare.


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2022)

Diese Kreation mit Stachelschwein und Schilfried ist auch vollendet.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sie hat ebenfalls 3 Schichten Lack bekommen was ich bei meinen Posen für nötig halte denn dann ist das Garn perfekt glatt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Als nächstes geht es an die Balsawaggler im Englischem Stil, wo ich mich noch ein wenig sträube, weil es mit den Übergängen nicht so gut klappt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dace (29. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Diese Kreation mit Stachelschwein und Schilfried ist auch vollendet.



Wieder so eine schöne Pose, schöne Posen, die du da fertigst Jason ! 

Und das Röllchen ...



Jason schrieb:


> Als nächstes geht es an die Balsawaggler im Englischem Stil



Ich habe diese Posen hier mal auf einer Messe gesehen, das sind ebenfalls handgefertigte Posen von einem Engländer. Vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere Idee/Vorlage für dich dabei.






Tight lines


----------



## Tricast (29. Dezember 2022)

Drennan tench perfection float, das wäre mal eine Aufgabe für einen begnadeten Posenbauer.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason (29. Dezember 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Drennan tench perfection float, das wäre mal eine Aufgabe für einen begnadeten Posenbauer.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Gut das ich kein begnadeter bin.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Lieber Jason !
Aber zu den Berufenen zählst Du auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Tricast (29. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gut das ich kein begnadeter bin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn nicht *DU*, wer dann? Und jetzt mal den Scheffel beiseite legen und auch mal Stolz sein auf das Geschaffene.  

Liebe Grüße ins Zwergenland

Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gut das ich kein begnadeter bin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Werter Kollege, wenn Thomas demnächst von deinem Kunstwerk ein passendes Foto einstellt sehe ich ziemlich schwarz für deine Angelzeit im Jahre 2023. Nicht das du dann zeitlich deine Teiche nur noch von weitem siehst, weil Künstler sind ja meistens total im Stress. 


Tricast schrieb:


> Drennan tench perfection float


Und das bei dieser Anzahl von glücklich machenden Ruten in diesem Forum. 

(Smilies lasse ich mal, kann falsch verstanden werden)


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Drennan tench perfection float


Ich hab das mal erfolglos versucht. An sich ein simples Muster, aber die Tücke steckt im Detail, nämlich der überlangen dünnen Antenne aus dem oberen Pfauenkiel: Läßt man sie unbehandelt, knickt sie schon beim Anschauen um, verstärkt man sie, ist die Balance hin bzw. bleibt sie dennoch bruchanfällig. Heikles Material. Vielleicht durch Bambus oder Kunststoff ersetzen?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (29. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gut das ich kein begnadeter bin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mein lieber Jason da muss ich dir auch widersprechen. Deine Posen sind wahrlich Meisterlich. Ich staune und bewundere immer wieder die Hingabe und Perfektion die du in deine Arbeiten legst.
Da kannst du mit Recht stolz drauf sein.

Gruß Max


----------



## Jason (29. Dezember 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn nicht *DU*, wer dann?


Da wüsste ich so einige.
dawurzelsepp  baut hervorragende Posen, er hat hervorragenes Material und ein ruhiges Händchen zum Linien ziehen. 
Der nächste wäre Bimmelrudi 
Was hat er hier für tolle Meisterwerke gezeigt. 
kuttenkarl  darf man nicht vergessen. Seine vorgestellten Posen zeigen, das er das Zeug dazu hat.
Luis2811 , ein sehr guter Posenerschaffer. 
Und Minimax  darf man natürlich nicht vergessen. Er ist immer für eine Überraschung gut. 
Beim Wichteln wurden sehr,  sehr schöne Posen an einige weiter gegeben,  meine Hochachtung dafür. (Würde mich interessieren wer die erschaffen hat) 
Ich bin also hier nicht der einzige der so etwas schaffen könnte. Wobei ich an mir Zweifel hätte. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (29. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Werter Kollege, wenn Thomas demnächst von deinem Kunstwerk ein passendes Foto einstellt sehe ich ziemlich schwarz für deine Angelzeit im Jahre 2023. Nicht das du dann zeitlich deine Teiche nur noch von weitem siehst, weil Künstler sind ja meistens total im Stress.


Dann habe ich ja das Glück, das ich nicht vom Posenbau lebe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (29. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht durch Bambus oder Kunststoff ersetzen?


So etwas in Kunststoff hätte ich da 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Durchmesser 3mm, allerdings nicht massiv. Ich glaube mal, ich werde dir welche zukommen lassen und du kannst loslegen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (29. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Werter Kollege, wenn Thomas demnächst von deinem Kunstwerk ein passendes Foto einstellt sehe ich ziemlich schwarz für deine Angelzeit im Jahre 2023.


nicht nur für 2023


----------



## Tricast (29. Dezember 2022)

Hat es mal einer mit einer Karbonspitze für eine Whip versucht. Eine sehr feine Hohlspitze?

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Slappy (29. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Beim Wichteln wurden sehr, sehr schöne Posen an einige weiter gegeben, meine Hochachtung dafür. (Würde mich interessieren wer die erschaffen hat)


Ich glaub ich weiß aus wessen Hand die kommen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Dezember 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Drennan tench perfection float, das wäre mal eine Aufgabe für einen begnadeten Posenbauer.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz



Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht..warum etwas nachbauen was es schon gibt?


----------



## Tricast (31. Dezember 2022)

Die Frage die sich stellt ist: Wo.
Die Drennan Tench perfection Float gibt es nicht mehr und wer welche hat gibt sie nicht her. Das ist mein Wissenstand. Es gibt wohl noch einen Posenbauer der ähnliche Posen anbietet mit Sitz in Berlin? 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Dezember 2022)

Nuja, ich sehe es teilweise auch noch etwas anders.
Irgendwo muss es ja nen Grund dafür geben, das es diese Posen nicht mehr gibt, ein naheliegender Grund wird wohl die Nachfrage danach gewesen sein.
Ich mein, wieviele Optionen hat man denn in seinen hiesigen Gewässern, diese Posen vernünftig einzusetzen? Ich wüßte bei mir keine einzige bzw. kenne ich niemanden hiesiger Friedfischer die so einen Posentyp nutzen würden. Schleien muß ich nicht weit draußen suchen, die schwimmen fast immer direkt vor meinen Füßen im Uferbereich rum, egal ob kleines Tonloch oder 200ha Kiesgrube. Die Fische finde ich da wo Gelegezonen, Schilfbereiche und ordentlich Pflanzenwuchs vorherrscht, gern auch in Verbindung  von Kanten und abschüssigen Uferzonen, teilweise sogar im nichtmal knietiefen Wasser. Was soll ich da mit einer ewig langen Pose, die mir einen Biss nicht besser anzeigen würde wie deutlich kürzere Modelle? So vorsichtig wie immer in der Literatur dargestellt gehen Schleien ganz sicher nicht zu Werke, die beißen oft sogar rasanter und konsequenter wie so mancher Karpfen.

Wenn dann halt etwas eigenes bauen. Das kann ja durchaus ein sinnbildliches Vorbild haben, aber eben doch schon gezielt gebaut für eigene Bedürfnisse und/oder bekannte Gegebenheiten.
Darin würde ich persönlich mehr Sinn sehen und deshalb baue ich meine Posen so wie sie eben sind, eben zum Angeln und nicht nur als reine Vitrinenschaustücke, wie es sehr oft bei den Engländern der Fall ist. 
Keine Frage, das sind alles tolle Objekte, aber halt keine Alltagsgegenstände und somit den eigentlichen Zweck meiner Meinung nach verfehlt.


----------



## silverfish (31. Dezember 2022)

So ist das oft im Leben . Das Schöne ist oft nicht alltagstauglich.
Ich für meinen Teil baue nur noch Posen aus Naturmaterialien. Die da wären Bambus, Balsa, Federkielen,Stachelschweinkielen und Kork.
Nächstes Bastelobjekt ist eine Antennenpose ,wagglerähnlich zum Schleien und Karauschenangeln.


----------



## Mikesch (31. Dezember 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich stellt ist: Wo.
> Die Drennan Tench perfection Float gibt es nicht mehr und wer welche hat gibt sie nicht her. Das ist mein Wissenstand. Es gibt wohl noch einen Posenbauer der ähnliche Posen anbietet mit Sitz in Berlin?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Gibt es bei : handmadetackle (www u. de ergänzen) unter der Bezeichnung "Tench Onion".


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2022)

Ja, Stui von Handmadetackle bietet die noch an.

Bleiben wir mal bei der Tench Perfection/ Tench Onion und ihrer Funktion. Ich glaub ich versteh -zumindest theoretisch- was die Idee hinter dieser doch einigermaßen Posenform ist. Ich kann mich natürlich irren.
Der kompakte, fast kugelförmige Body bietet bei korrekter bebleiung einen tiefen empfindlichen Schwerpunkt.
Ich glaube zusammen mit der Verrückt langen (1 ft!!) feinen Antenne bildet der Body einen Hebelpunkt, der nicht nur Senk- und Hebebisse anzeigt, sondern auch die Seitwärtsbewegungen bei der sprichwörtlichen Spielerei und dem Gemümmel der Tincas mit dem Köder anzeigt. Die übergangen, feine Antenne dient hier sozusagen als Verstärker um seitliche 'Spiel'-Bisse anzuzeigen, feinste Köderbewegungen, Ein- und auspusten würden sich natürlich über den Hebelpunkt und die lange feine Antenne an der Spitze deutlich bemerkbar machen. Oder?

So würde die seltsame Konstruktion natürlich Sinn machen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2023)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal erfolglos versucht. An sich ein simples Muster, aber die Tücke steckt im Detail, nämlich der überlangen dünnen Antenne aus dem oberen Pfauenkiel: Läßt man sie unbehandelt, knickt sie schon beim Anschauen um, verstärkt man sie, ist die Balance hin bzw. bleibt sie dennoch bruchanfällig. Heikles Material. Vielleicht durch Bambus oder Kunststoff ersetzen?



Wie verhalten sich denn die echten bzw. damaligen Tench Perfection Posen von Drennan?
Ich habe noch keine in der Hand gehabt aber relativ empfindlich waren diese Teile doch sicherlich auch oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Januar 2023)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der kompakte, fast kugelförmige Body bietet bei korrekter bebleiung einen tiefen empfindlichen Schwerpunkt.
> Ich glaube zusammen mit der Verrückt langen (1 ft!!) feinen Antenne bildet der Body einen Hebelpunkt, der nicht nur Senk- und Hebebisse anzeigt, sondern auch die Seitwärtsbewegungen bei der sprichwörtlichen Spielerei und dem Gemümmel der Tincas mit dem Köder anzeigt. Die übergangen, feine Antenne dient hier sozusagen als Verstärker um seitliche 'Spiel'-Bisse anzuzeigen, feinste Köderbewegungen, Ein- und auspusten würden sich natürlich über den Hebelpunkt und die lange feine Antenne an der Spitze deutlich bemerkbar machen. Oder?



Ich bezweifle das eine solche Form Seitwärtsbewegungen besser anzeigen kann. Der Body steht tief im Wasser, die lange Antenne ist ebenfalls zu weiten Teilen unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Allein physikalisch gesehen werden hier seitlich wirkendende "Kräfte" stark verpuffert angezeigt da zu hohe Verdrängung durch den tief sitzenden kugeligen Body und die lange Antenne verdrängt damit auch das Wasser schlecht. Der Fisch müßte die Montage quasi immer anheben um dem etwas entgegenzuwirken.
Eine Avon-ähnliche Formgestaltung (längerer Kiel, kürzere Antenne, länglicher Body) würde Seitwärtsbewegungen besser anzeigen können.

Für mich ist das eher ne Liftpose wie man es auch vom Brassenangeln kennt und ihr Einsatzzweck ist vorrangig beschränkt auf windige Tage mit bewegtem Wasser, denn dort zeigt dann der tiefsitzende kugelige Body seine Vorteile.


----------

